# Cartier Love Bracelet Sizing Thread!



## BellaBoo

Although I have never seen this item in person I am soo wanting it. I do believe I would love it. However, I don't know what size I am. I understand the numbers mean centimeters, but I just don't know which would be more comfortable: something loose or more fitted. Can I get some advice or pointers from you who have one. Thanks!


----------



## suzie w

hi!  the love bracelet comes in 2 sizes,  u will need to try them on because it depends on how u like them to fit u personally.  if u search the thread- u can find some pics that i posted i the past...  i cant do it now for u- im on a different computer that doesnt have my pic file.


----------



## BellaBoo

thanks suzie! i think i have seen some of your pics in the other cartier threads. i have a fairly small wrist but i don't want to wear this tight, but then again i don't  know if i want it to freely slide over my wristbone. ugh. no cartier closeby either. think i'll just wait for sure until i know my size. thanks.


----------



## suzie w

the wierdest thing about the love braceet is how COMFORTABLE they r---  REALLY!!!  they seem to lay so perfectly on my wrist.. i have 2...  i have the small size.  goodluck!


----------



## BellaBoo

well, i just don't know if i am a 16 or 17...it sux cuz i really want one. my bracelets that i wear are all like 6.5-6.75" so would i be okay with a size 16 or should i just get a 17..hmmm


----------



## shoes319

I would think if you could call a store they might be able to help you if you measure your wrist?


----------



## bextasy

i have a pretty small wrist and i have a 17 on anyway. i didnt like how the 16 felt snug. at first i thought it was a mistake to get the bigger one but i NEVER notice it! it is so comfortable! dont be afraid to get one that is a little big.


----------



## BellaBoo

that's what i was thinking too. thanks!


----------



## BellaBoo

I measured my wrist 5.75". What do you think? I don't want it to stick to me, but I don't prefer very loose bangles. You guys think a 17??


----------



## calisnoopy

Just curious--any pics of how TPF gals wear their Cartier love bracelets...

I have been trying to locate pics of how celebrities or others wear theirs and how loose or tight it should be but been having trouble finding many good pics...

I know Cartier says it should be somewhat tight and as long as it can fit over your wrist bone, it is good enough but I was torn between size 16 and size 17 since the 16 goes over my wrist bone fine but I guess compared to traditional bangles and bracelets which are ALWAYS too loose and big on me...this Love bracelet in a size 16 feels a tad small and I started worrying if I ever got chubbier wrists or something LOL...

So please tell me if Im being paranoid or if anyone has pics of how the bracelet sits on their wrist or how fitted it should be, that would be great...Id post pics but no camera for me this week...If I get ahold of my friends I will post pics though...


----------



## bhurry

I also want to know, I have the same questions


----------



## Phillyfan

I began a new thread recently about the Cartier Love bangle on Reese Witherspoon. Someone found a picture of it and you can see it on p.2 or maybe do a search of Cartier Love on Reese.  Hers looks a little on the bigger side as it goes further up her arm. My cuff is a size 17 which just fits on wrist and does not go up as far as Reese's bangle.


----------



## bextasy

I have a pretty small wrist and i have a size 17 on. i was worried if i got a 16 it would be semi annoying because it wouldn't be able to move a lot. I never feel mine on my wrist anymore. you just get totally used to it! mine can slide almost half way up my arm and its the perfect size!


----------



## bb10lue

i like it to be fitted, i tried the 17 and its a bit too big IMHO,  it could flip around my wrist, and move half way up my arm. I don't like wearing my bracelet that way and it kinda lost its original idea "constrained", LOL!!!!


----------



## H-Less

I have the 16 and it is snug, but I am so happy I didn't go bigger.  I was in the store and a fellow customer overheard me talking with the SA re the same question and she advised go smaller--she went bigger and deeply regretted it.  I wholeheartedly agree.  But I guess it also depends on what you are wearing it with and on which wrist? I wear it at all times during all activities.  I also usually wear my watch with it.  If do the same the snugness is also important so it doesn't go over your watch ad scratch it. Hope this helps.
Good luck,
-H


----------



## thegraceful1

Here's mine a 17, I like to wear it on the loose side, so I can take on and off (IF I have too)


----------



## Minda

I wear a size 16 after trying on both 16 and 17.

With 16, it is snug for a bangle, but sometimes, it manages to turn round and round my wrist even though it is ecliptical.


----------



## longboatkey143

I have a 17 and went to the Cartier store to have it fitted.  The salesperson told me you are not supposed to be able to turn it over on your wrist... the fit is intended to be tighter.  I am used to bigger bangles, so it felt strange, but I went his his suggestion.  Usually its fine, but it does gets stuck up on my arm and cuts into me alot, so I feel like I'm often pulling it back down to my wrist.  I sometimes wish it were floppier on my wrist.  Everyone I know who has one has a similar fit to mine, though... tighter.


----------



## tweetie

I wear mine looser (size 17) like Reese Witherspoon in 4 Christmases... mine sits further down on my arm than "thegraceful1's" pic posted.  I prefer a looser fit.  It's loose enough to flip around my arm.  I fit the 16 but didn't like the "just fit" look.  I wear it on the opposite arm from my watch so I don't worry about it going over.

It's a personal preference when DH went to get me fitted for it.


----------



## sleepyjae

I have a 16 and IT STILL turns on my wrist.  I spoke w/ the salesperson and it should'nt be able to turn on your wrist.  If it's too loose you'll be more likely to scratch it, even if it is plated with rhodium.  

Sadly, I've had mine for 2 weeks and a HUGE scratch is on it already.  DO you think they'll fix that as a courtesy since I only got it 2 weeks ago!?  Might I mention I have the diamond rhodium plated verison


----------



## VuittonsLover

i was sized twice with a 17 and once with a 16.

well when i actually bought it i got a 16.   i was scared at first....but i have grown to love the snugness of it.

i can turn it sometimes... its funny.  it tells me what days i am retaining water and such.. hehe.

.... but i always thought about if i got chubby or not...lol.  so i figured.. if that ever happens.. its time to upgrade to diamonds...LOL


----------



## Phillyfan

I have one Cartier cuff in rose gold. I think it is 17 size. For those of you that wear two next to each other, do you wear same size for both?


----------



## VuittonsLover

Hokaplan said:


> I have one Cartier cuff in rose gold. I think it is 17 size. For those of you that wear two next to each other, do you wear same size for both?


 
good question.. because one would be on the fatter part of your arm.


----------



## bb10lue

Hokaplan said:


> I have one Cartier cuff in rose gold. I think it is 17 size. For those of you that wear two next to each other, do you wear same size for both?



I have both the cuff and bangle, one in yellow gold and another one in rose gold, both size 16, and they look great together! I feel the cuff is slightly smaller than the bangle.


----------



## Phillyfan

Do you wear them on the same wrist side by side? My cuff is rose gold. If I were someday to get a bangle, do you think the white gold looks good next to it?


----------



## bagalogist

Cartier's prices went up today in our local boutique.

Yesterday, I bought a pair of trinity rings for myself and DH,plus a YG love bangle, an impulsive buy

My wrist size is 5  3/4 inch or 14.5 cm. I couldn't decide between size 16 and 17, and got even more confused when my SA recommended size 16 while the assistant manager recommended size 17, oh DEAR!?

I have paid for the love bangle in full but they hv to order a new piece for me.Meanwhile, I would be grateful if the wonderful and experienced ladies here could help me pick my size.

Is size 16 too fitting? What abt size 17, way too loose? I didnt try the squeeze test to see if i could squeeze my hand out of size 17. 

The photos show how far they drop down my hands. I prefer size 17 but am afraid if it's too loose, it becomes clumsy and i may appear like i am trying to justify a bigger size for my future weight increase.

The problem is, after 4 pregnancies, I don't think my wrist is going to grow fatter than this.

Therefore, I shoud be buying for my current wrist/hand size

Appreciate your kind advice and input. Thanks a million!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I think the one on the left looks perfect, I dont think you are supposed to squeeze your hand out of it.


----------



## Phillyfan

I was in exact sitiation when I purchased mine. I always said a 16 and 1/2 would be perfect. Too bad they don't make halves. When my SA (also store manager) put on the 16, he said that was my size. But he decided to put 17 on just to compare. BTW, I've had 3 kids! He and I both agreed that the 17 was better. Everything swells in summer and there was not a lot of extra space in the 16. It might have annoyed me. I'm very happy that I did the 17. Please tell me how much the bracelet prices went up! Mine is a plain WG bangle. Thanks so much and good luck!


----------



## OlgaMUA

if yoiu tend to swell up in the summer months, go with the 17


----------



## Winston

Definately go with the 17.  I had the same dilemma you do, and now (18) years later, I can barely get mine on, it is not comfortable, and makes my wrist look chubby -- and I am 5'0 feet and 105 pounds! I think mine is due to learning how, and constantly playing tennis!


----------



## bagalogist

Sammyjoe, 

Thanks for your input.I don't intend to squeeze my hand out but does size 17 seems to drop too much, ie too loose? My only concern is if in the unfortunate event that i gain weight in the future, it will explode  and  I don't think my both my daughters will hv such small bone to wear size 16 as mine  

Hokaplan,
Congratulations to you on your love bangle! Wow, you were in the same dilemma as me?! Glad that you sorted yours out and happy with your decision. I bought mine yesterday at USD$4405 equivalent, but today it's USD$5155, what a pain!

Olga,
Where I am is sunny all the time, except when I am in an aircond room or place. I tried both of them on around 12 noon in the boutique.


----------



## bagalogist

Winston,
Thank you for sharing your experience, really appreciate your input.

How can a 105lb person ever feels that the wrist looks chubby?? I am sure your love bangle looks perfect on you!!! Having had it for 18 years, do you still think it's worth 'investing'? I am so bad, never worked through the opportunity cost process, pressured by the price increase. I was deciding between this or Hermes Kelly long wallet.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I didnt think about the future, I just based it on how it looks on your wrist today. Your right in the future you will want to pass it down, plus the SA does have a lot of experience and if he suggests the 17, its best to listen to that advice. 

I really do think the love bangle is a real keeper, it is a classic, the kelly wallet is also lovely but its just a wallet, it would be great to get both in time. Get the item you love the most now. Hermes will always make the Kelly wallet, plus it will come in different colours, materials etc. 

Its a lovely choice to make, just take your time


----------



## Phillyfan

Wow - did it really go up over $600? I'm shocked. I purchased mine in October. I think you will enjoy it forever. Are they honoring the old price for you?


----------



## bagalogist

Sammyjoe,
Very sweet of you! Thanks so much!

Hokaplan,
I paid the old price in full yesterday, so techinically I bought it before the price increase. It's just that the SA offered to order a new piece for me as the one I tried on was a display piece.

Have you been wearing yours since oct? Are you still conscious of its presence? Does it get in the way, assuming you wear yours on your right wrist? I have never wore bracelet or bangle in my entire life, wonder how when I play badminton ( quite aggressive, I am afraid) and  how it's going feel when i smash, hehe

From the pictures above, which size do u recommend i should get?


----------



## bagsforme

I think the one on the left looks best.  If its to loose its going to clank on everything especially when you are writing or typing.


----------



## Phillyfan

The bracelet will clank no matter how tight or loose it is. Just because it is there, it will hit things. I do like the way the left one looks but for me - it is too small. I couldn't do it.

bagalogist - As soon as I return from Disney, I will put Love bracelet back on. I took it off for a Florida trip over Christmas because it is a pain at airport security. But after this trip, I'm not flying again until September. So it will be back on from April-September!


----------



## Phillyfan

bagologist - Please tell me which country had price increases on Love collection. I just called a boutique in U.S. and they have NO knowledge of any increase from headquarters. The last increase here was September 2008. But they said when they do them - it is usually May and/or September.


----------



## bagalogist

Hokaplan,
Singapore and Malaysia. 2 weeks ago, my sis from Australia asked me to buy a pair of love rings, was told by M'sia boutique that the price would increase March 1st.

I was pleasantly surprise when I walked into Singapore Cartier and was told they had delayed it till march 8. I bought my trinity ring but they didn't hv DH size.

I went back to Malaysia Cartier March 7, just before the price increase on March 8, to get DH his trinity ring and the love bangle.

I have a feeling this round of increase is probably applicable to ASIA since my SA told me they had not increased the price in 2 yrs, thus a 17% increment on the love bangle and 15% increment on the trinity ring.

Previously DH and I had a pair of the love rings for our 15th anniv, sunddenly i am tempted and burning big hole in his pocket. Looks like the whole family hv to go on TOFU and salad diet for the next few months 

If the last increase in US was 2008 ( 2 yrs ago), I am sure the next increase will be very very soon. Usually the price increase for most of the high end designer brands around the globe are around the same time.

Go complete your Cartier wishlist before they further increase their price


----------



## bextasy

I would get the 17


----------



## lanasyogamama

I like how the bigger one looks.  I think you'll be happy with either though.


----------



## VuittonsLover

I had the same issue... and I thought about gaining weight when I got older.... and joked I would just buy a larger size.

I went with the 16 anyway.  I didnt want it to be able to flip and turn around on my wrist.

I actually have gained 25 lbs since buying it.. and it still fits perfectly.

I have a larger wrist then you.. and I still fit a 16.

You will get use to the snug feeling....


----------



## Winston

bagalogist said:


> Winston,
> Thank you for sharing your experience, really appreciate your input.
> 
> How can a 105lb person ever feels that the wrist looks chubby?? I am sure your love bangle looks perfect on you!!! Having had it for 18 years, do you still think it's worth 'investing'? I am so bad, never worked through the opportunity cost process, pressured by the price increase. I was deciding between this or Hermes Kelly long wallet.


 
Bagalogist -- you're sweet, but believe me, it does  I definately think it's still worth investing in.  In fact, I am trying to convince DH that I need the next size up as I still love wearing it, especially in the summer and it is a true classic.  I will then give the smaller one to my 14-year old DD.


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

The one on the left!


----------



## camommyof3

I would go with the 17.


----------



## Jayne1

I wear two, there's a picture on this forum somewhere... and I think the smaller one is the way it is suppose to fit. It shouldn't drop down your wrist onto your hand and you shouldn't be able to squeeze out of it.   As someone mentioned, it will turn on your wrist too, which will be very annoying and it will clang around more on tables and things.  It's supposed to stay put on your wrist and not move around.

Anyway, I like the 16... if  you want a bangle, then get a bangle bracelet... or get the 17.


----------



## bagalogist

Bextasy,
Thank you.

Lanasyogamama, 
What I am afraid is which ever one i get, i may want the other one later, that would be terrible 

Vuittonslover,Winston & Jayne1,
Thank you ladies. May I ask what size is your wrist?

AStarN20Pearls & Camommyof3,
How I wish they hv 16.5cm..... Thanks ladies!


----------



## Jayne1

^^I don't remember and I don't remember the size of my two bracelets. They just stay on my arm and I forget about them. I've had them for years.

I just remember my SA telling me that it was supposed to fit snug and not move around.  I really think it would get annoying if it kept sliding down your hand.  It looks good like that though, I agree with the others about the fact it looks good.


----------



## bagalogist

Jayne1,
Thanks for your prompt reply, oh dear I am really confused. You mean size 16 looks better than 17 ?


----------



## daluu

i think the picture on the left looks perfect. i also heard that it's suppose to fit snug.


----------



## chessmont

I like the left one better


----------



## tosh

Another vote for the pic on the left.  I think that it looks better and the 17  looks too loose.


----------



## Phillyfan

I thought when everyone was choosing the left, they were choosing the OP's left wrist. But if you are choosing left side of posted picture - then it is OP's right wrist. So is the OP's right wrist the 16 size (our left)?


----------



## bagalogist

Oops, Hokaplan, thanks for clearing the confusion. You are right, I was wearing the smaller one, size 16 on the right wrist, which appear fitter on the pic; and the bigger one, size 17 on my left wrist.

How abt we choose from the smaller one ( size 16) or looser one ( size 17)? 

Thanks again to all you wonderful ladies, really appreciate your kind help!!


----------



## sweetie_sg

Hi i would suggest you to get size 17, see the attached picture of my wrist on size 16.
I gave birth 10 months ago... OMG OMG so chubby


----------



## AMJ

If I were you, I will choose 17.
I got the same problem when I purchased my plain WG love bangle. 
I finally got 18 (my wrist size is around 5.5-6 inches) because I don't like the snug feeling after trying the 16...
I wear mine everyday (without taking it off) and I just love the loose feeling because it doesn't bother me at all (16 was too tight)!
Good luck on your decision.


----------



## tillie46

I went through the same thing......I bought the 17 after FINALLY deciding on 17 rather than 16..........wore it for a week........and I felt that it was too big, and had too much movement on my wrist.  So I called the store, and said I could exchange it for a 16.  That's what I wear now.  Anytime I see pictures of Celebs with the bracelet........it's pretty fitted!  I think b/c you wear it 24/7........you shouldn't feel it flipping around......did this make sense?  JMO


----------



## bagalogist

AMJ,
Your wrist is smaller than mine and you r wearing 18, daily??

Tillie,
What is the measurement of your wrist? Do u hv action pic of your love bangle here?

If either size is passable, personally I prefer size 17, that is if it doesn't look like i am wearing someone's else, or looks totally the wrong size. Someone posted a link of Reese Whitherspoon's love bangle and it looks loose, not fitted but still beautiful.

So, I am just wondering if you can either do fitted or loose, or it should always be fitted.

I was thinking with my love ring, when my finger has so much wrinkles and folds in the skin that the ring can't fit anymore, i can always wear it as pendant, but what am i going to do with an expensive love bangle that i had outgrown????

How much should we factor 'potential wrist size growth' for the future?

Arrrrghhh, DH said if i had not bought it, I wouldn't have this dilemma.....


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm confused at why it's not supposed to move around, when people seem to agree that is a good look.


----------



## Bagaday

The thought of the bracelet hugging my wrist makes me want to hyperventilate......I would go with the 17.  But, for me personally, I wear all of my rings a little loose too.  Get whatever feels good to you since it's basically a 24/7 piece of jewelry.  Good Luck.  I hope to get my bracelet this year.


----------



## Jayne1

tillie46 said:


> I went through the same thing......I bought the 17 after FINALLY deciding on 17 rather than 16..........wore it for a week........and I felt that it was too big, and had too much movement on my wrist.  So I called the store, and said I could exchange it for a 16.  That's what I wear now.  *Anytime I see pictures of Celebs with the bracelet........it's pretty fitted!  I think b/c you wear it 24/7*.......you shouldn't feel it flipping around......did this make sense?  JMO


That's right,  because it is supposed to fit snug.  But if you want a loose bangle style, then get the 17.   

You can go back to the store and try them on again... it's hard to deicide at home without the bracelet in front of you.


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm confused at why it's not supposed to move around, when people seem to agree that is a good look.


We like the look of a loose bangle because it makes our hands look smaller. But the Love Bracelet is supposed to fit more snug and not move around and stay on forever.  So it's more practical if it is smaller.


----------



## bagalogist

Jayne1,
You are right, i think I am going back to the store (at least 1.5 hr) to try both on again. I am inspired and like the look on Reese Witherspoon, which is rather loose but wonder if it's practical for everyday wear.

Thank you for patiently answering all my questions, you r a gem!

Right now, I am still torn between 16 and 17. Look vs practical daily wear ?


----------



## tillie46

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm confused at why it's not supposed to move around, when people seem to agree that is a good look.



I meant that I really didn't like the feeling of it moving around too much, since I wear it 24/7.  It makes me aware of the bracelet, and the fact that I need a screwdriver to get it off........so, I'd rather not "notice" it on!


----------



## tillie46

Jayne1 said:


> We like the look of a loose bangle because it makes our hands look smaller. But the Love Bracelet is supposed to fit more snug and not move around and stay on forever.  So it's more practical if it is smaller.



I totally agree with this too!


----------



## chessmont

sweetie_sg said:


> Hi i would suggest you to get size 17, see the attached picture of my wrist on size 16.
> I gave birth 10 months ago... OMG OMG so chubby



-What size is your wrist, sweetie_sg?


----------



## Phillyfan

I strongly recommend the 17. If I bought the 16, I would not be happy. The 17 is not too big IMO!


----------



## bagalogist

Hokaplan,
I am going to drive 1.5 hr to cartier this afternoon to double check, may i ask you the measurement of your wrist size, pls? I know this is a bit too much to ask, so sorry.....


----------



## Jayne1

bagalogist said:


> Jayne1,
> You are right, i think I am going back to the store (at least 1.5 hr) to try both on again*. I am inspired and like the look on Reese Witherspoon, which is rather loose but wonder if it's practical for everyday wear.*
> 
> Thank you for patiently answering all my questions, you r a gem!
> 
> Right now, I am still torn between 16 and 17. Look vs practical daily wear ?


Where is the Reese picture?  I love seeing pics of the same jewellery as me. But Reese is an actress, she probably doesn't wear it for long periods of time.

I think you secretly want the 17 because it hangs down.


----------



## Jayne1

Here is Brooke Shields wearing hers in a very causal way. It's hard to see the Love bracelet because she wears other bracelets. (I do that too.)


----------



## bagalogist

Jayne1,
Hehe, you read my mind, plus I am preparing for folds and wrinkles on my wrist in 20 yrs 

Look at these, so beautiful! These pics influence me towards size 17, then again , u r right, she probably wears it just for the show, and not having to clean and cook like me mere mortal?


----------



## Jayne1

^ She wears it so loose!  It would slide up and down so much when she was doing the dishes and changing diapers. 

I don't think your wrist will grow that much that you have to get a size for when you _may_ get fat. I've gone up and down and my wrist kind of stays the same. Also, you don't get folds and wrinkles on your wrist... lol

But I do think you want the 17...


----------



## inverved

I would choose the 16. That's where my Love bracelet sits on my wrist and it's not too tight and not too loose.

I was originally sized up as an 18 but went for the 17. Best decision ever made!


----------



## sweetie_sg

chessmont said:


> -What size is your wrist, sweetie_sg?


6 inches


----------



## AMJ

*Babalogist*, Reese's pics show exactly how I wear my love bracelet in size 18 (but a little be tighter)!
I just don't like the snug feeling because it makes me feel the bracelet all the time.
The loose style gives me more opportunities to play with my watches and jewelry IMO. 

It totally depends on how you like the bracelet on your wrist!


----------



## bagalogist

No_1_Diva,
Thank you for sharing your experience.

AMJ,
Size 17 on me also isn't as loose as Reese's. I think it can slide 2.5" up my wrist. I agree with you that it gives you more opportunities to layer it with others, not that I am that fashionable and creative 

Thank you again!


----------



## bagalogist

Sweetie_sg,
Thank you for taking the trouble to measure your wrist size for us. Was the pic you posted taken recently?

My wrist size is 5.75", not much diff from yours. Are you consideing getting a 17 or you r still ok with 16?


----------



## chessmont

sweetie_sg said:


> 6 inches



-Thanks!  Mine is a 6.5, and I was trying to figure out what size might work, and I think maybe 17 or 18; of course I would go to the store to try on.


----------



## bagalogist

Thank you all wonderful, kind and helpful ladies for your advice and sharing of your experience with choosing the bangle size. Yesterday I went with a friend to try the fitting again, and finally decided to go with size 17. 

The pic i posted show me wearing 17 on left hand, which is smaller than my right hand. Yesterday I tried both on my right hand, where i intend to wear it, and both are actually ok, but i decided to go with 17, slightly loose, but i fail the 'squeeze test', so should be ok.

And I came back with my new Trinity ring. Looking forward for Cartier to call to collect my love bangle when it arrives.

Chessmont,
I think size 17 will be too small, i suggest try 18 and even 19.


----------



## chessmont

bagalogist said:


> Congrats on your decision.
> Chessmont,
> I think size 17 will be too small, i suggest try 18 and even 19.



You're probably right about size for me -my wrists measure around 17


----------



## Jayne1

What's the squeeze test?  And please show us pics of your Trinity ring.  I have a few of them myself.  For some reason, I only like that style...


----------



## sweetie_sg

bagalogist said:


> Sweetie_sg,
> Thank you for taking the trouble to measure your wrist size for us. Was the pic you posted taken recently?
> 
> My wrist size is 5.75", not much diff from yours. Are you consideing getting a 17 or you r still ok with 16?


 
maybe if i buy another one i would choose size 17. the photo was taken early this year. so have you decided yet which size to go for??


----------



## sweetie_sg

chessmont said:


> -Thanks! Mine is a 6.5, and I was trying to figure out what size might work, and I think maybe 17 or 18; of course I would go to the store to try on.


 
YES you try both size.. mine is yellow gold, are you looking at yellow gold too?


----------



## AMJ

Congratulations, *bagalogist*!
I was able to squeeze my hand into 18 few months ago (not easily), but not now (I am currently pregnant for 7 months...). I think I will be able to do it again after birth! 




bagalogist said:


> Thank you all wonderful, kind and helpful ladies for your advice and sharing of your experience with choosing the bangle size. Yesterday I went with a friend to try the fitting again, and finally decided to go with size 17.
> 
> The pic i posted show me wearing 17 on left hand, which is smaller than my right hand. Yesterday I tried both on my right hand, where i intend to wear it, and both are actually ok, but i decided to go with 17, slightly loose, but i fail the 'squeeze test', so should be ok.
> 
> And I came back with my new Trinity ring. Looking forward for Cartier to call to collect my love bangle when it arrives.
> 
> Chessmont,
> I think size 17 will be too small, i suggest try 18 and even 19.


----------



## VuittonsLover

bagalogist said:


> Bextasy,
> Thank you.
> 
> Lanasyogamama,
> What I am afraid is which ever one i get, i may want the other one later, that would be terrible
> 
> Vuittonslover,Winston & Jayne1,
> Thank you ladies. May I ask what size is your wrist?
> 
> AStarN20Pearls & Camommyof3,
> How I wish they hv 16.5cm..... Thanks ladies!



I am not sure what size my wrist is.. but I know they tried to talk me into a size 17. I didnt want it to be able to flip over. I only wanted the underside to get scratched up... so got the smaller size so it wouldn't flip around.

I have two 16's that I wear on the same wrist... and they both fit fine.


----------



## Monica

Congratulations!!! The Love bangle looks so pretty on you! I prefer size 16. This bangle is supposed to be fitted. The 17 slides too far down in my opinion.


----------



## Monica

bagalogist said:


> Thank you all wonderful, kind and helpful ladies for your advice and sharing of your experience with choosing the bangle size. Yesterday I went with a friend to try the fitting again, and finally decided to go with size 17.
> 
> The pic i posted show me wearing 17 on left hand, which is smaller than my right hand. Yesterday I tried both on my right hand, where i intend to wear it, and both are actually ok, but i decided to go with 17, slightly loose, but i fail the 'squeeze test', so should be ok.
> 
> And I came back with my new Trinity ring. Looking forward for Cartier to call to collect my love bangle when it arrives.
> 
> Chessmont,
> I think size 17 will be too small, i suggest try 18 and even 19.


Ah! You've already made your decision. Congratulations! Good that you've tried the bangle on your right wrist where you will wear your bangle! Enjoy!


----------



## bagaholic85

i think the 17 looked beautiful on!  congrats!


----------



## chessmont

sweetie_sg said:


> YES you try both size.. mine is yellow gold, are you looking at yellow gold too?



-Naw, only dreaming

I bought a Panerai watch a couple weeks ago so I can't buy a single thing else for many months

YG would be what I'd want


----------



## sweetie_sg

chessmont said:


> -Naw, only dreaming
> 
> I bought a Panerai watch a couple weeks ago so I can't buy a single thing else for many months
> 
> YG would be what I'd want


 
Dont worry ...your dreams will come true.....


----------



## chessmont

sweetie_sg said:


> Dont worry ...your dreams will come true.....



-Aw that's sweet of you sg; maybe I can ask DH as a gift for 25th anniversary - but then I'd have to wait 3 years!


----------



## bagalogist

Monica & bagaholic,
Thanks for your input. I hope i don't end up wanting another 16 after i get the 17.... bad idea.....

Chessmont,
Congrats on your coming 25th, every reason to celebrate, start planning now, get those wishlists ready.....


----------



## dreamdoll

Ooh congrats!! I had the same problem too and decided on the 16...it looks lovely on you!


----------



## bagalogist

Dreamdoll,
I am sure u can easily guess I hv the 'Kiasu Syndrome'

I shall look u up for Japan (H)appiness for some inspiration

Will do a an action pic when the bangle arrives.

I am so grateful for all the wonderful ladies help, save me lots of sleepless nights.


----------



## Kissmark

wow does it cost that much in Asia? I just checked cartier's usa website and it says yg no diamond s 3,850 pre tax......


----------



## dreamdoll

Cannot wait to see your action pic 



bagalogist said:


> Dreamdoll,
> I am sure u can easily guess I hv the 'Kiasu Syndrome'
> 
> I shall look u up for Japan (H)appiness for some inspiration
> 
> Will do a an action pic when the bangle arrives.
> 
> I am so grateful for all the wonderful ladies help, save me lots of sleepless nights.


----------



## Mediana

How many sizes does the bracelet come in?


----------



## cartier_love

Mediana said:


> How many sizes does the bracelet come in?


I believe they come in sizes 16 - 22


----------



## Mediana

^ Thank you


----------



## PersianGirl

Call Cartier and ask them yourself.


----------



## kimber418

They have a measuring tool you can print off the internet also.  It helped me to decide
what size I wanted when I get mine!


----------



## skphotoimages

My wrist is 14.cm,  I tried on the size 16 and it was perfect...  There is no way a 15 would have fit.  
I read if you measure you wrist and add 1 or 2 cm that is the size you should get.  I thought I read add 1cm, but there is no way a size 15 would have fit me.  Adding 2cm was perfect for me.


----------



## Bagaday

I think it also comes down to how you like it to feel on your wrist.  I originally was told I was a perfect sz 17 and bought it but I did not like how far it rode up my arm.  I especially noticed it at night.  I ended up getting a 16 and though I do not like my jewelry fitting snug, the 16 is comfortable to me though I do not have a lot of movement with it.  It's weird so definitely a personal feel for how you would like to wear it 24/7.


----------



## surfergirljen

Cartier.com has a great size finder on their website!


----------



## kjw46

Hi! My wrist is around the same size as yours and I wear the 16. It's pretty loose and I can twist the bracelet around my wrist, so I love the size I have!!


----------



## darkangel07760

BellaBoo said:


> I measured my wrist 5.75". What do you think? I don't want it to stick to me, but I don't prefer very loose bangles. You guys think a 17??


 
A normal fitting one for you would be the 16. My wrist measures about 6.25/6.5, and I wear a 17, as you can see in my picture/avatar. But if you want it really loose, then get the 17. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## karylicious

Hi,

I went to Cartier to get the Love bangle and they said I was a size 16. I am a bit scared of feeling "stuck" in a size 16. Did you ladies listen to the SA or did you go with how you felt? Is it supposed to be worn perfect fit to your wrist or does it look weird if it's abit looser to move around your wrist? Sorry about the silly Q.. I just want to make sure I get the right one


----------



## kellymcd

I think how you feel about it is most important as you are the one who is wearing it!  I think they look good looser.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I wanted it on the loose side.  My wrist is exactly 6", and I got a 17.


----------



## karylicious

If it's looser, does it bother you at night? Do you feel "stuck"?


----------



## sjunky13

They sized me for an  17/18. I am getting a 19. I like it really loose, I can't stand anything hitting my wrist bone. Plus I want to be able to wear it behind my watch it I wanted too.


----------



## karylicious

lanasyogamama said:


> I wanted it on the loose side. My wrist is exactly 6", and I got a 17.


 

Did you post pics here so I can see how loose it does on your wrist? I didn't try the 17...


----------



## lanasyogamama

Here are a couple pics.  It took some getting used to, but I think that is true no matter what size you get.


----------



## designerdiva40

I could of had a 17 but think the 18 felt better & the SA agreed but if you do take it away & you feel it's too tight after a couple of days you can return it for the next size up, be sure your comfortable with the size you choose as your be wearing it for a very long time.


----------



## surfergirljen

sjunky13 said:


> They sized me for an  17/18. I am getting a 19. I like it really loose, I can't stand anything hitting my wrist bone. Plus I want to be able to wear it behind my watch it I wanted too.



They sized me at a 16/17 and I chose an 18! I want it to be able to hang a little/push up my arm when I'm on a keyboard etc. Don't let them convince you of anything you don't feel 100% comfortable with, it's too expensive!!


----------



## darkangel07760

I agree with everyone here.  Personally, I like the snugger fit, because I hate it when bracelets ride to high up my arm, or when the are too loose on my wrist.
I would take the time to sit and really think about it.  I ill post some pics ina bit and mybe that will help!


----------



## twinkle.tink

I wear my 2 stacked with my tennis bracelet and sometimes an other bracelet or my tank watch, so I like mine loose.


----------



## kohl_mascara

I was sized for a 16 but the SA recommended that I wear the looser 17, since I could push it up when typing on the computer/get it out of the way during certain activities.  It felt okay as a size 16 but the 17 felt the best.  I didn't try the 18 but I should have.  I didn't think the bangle was for me, but it is a gorgeously beautiful piece!


----------



## daluu

i stuck with the right fit because i personally don't like the feeling of bracelets too low on my hands or that i have to push up if it was one size larger (i bought a size 16 btw). ultimately, i think you should pick the size based on previous bracelets you've worn. gl.


----------



## karylicious

Thanks for all your help ladies!!


----------



## Bagaday

I was originally told that I should get a 17, my wrist circumference is approx. 5 3/4".  And I did get the 17 and then returned it.  It just rode too high up on my arm and (at nite especially) I would find myself constantly tugging it down.  I now have a 16 and though I really do not like any jewelry fitting snug, with this particular bracelet I'd rather have it tighter than looser.  The point to my story is that you REALLY should get the size you like and not what someone advises you to - you're wearing it, not them.  Good luck!


----------



## alana40

Hi, to all Love bracelet owner..out there! Do u wear ur love bracelet loose or snug fit.???? What I mean by that is, I was at the store and tried for sizes on love bracelet and SA told me that size 16 is a good fit for me and with the bracelet it should fit snug so there is not much movement and less chance of the bracelet get scartch or damage. I do feel that size 16 is a good fit but it's looks like a child size to me and may be if I would buy size 17 would give me more room ( but not too loose !  ) If somehow I gain a bit of weight later on. So pls let me know how's everyone love bracelet fit...on individual ??? Ta


----------



## Elizshop

alana40 said:


> Hi, to all Love bracelet owner..out there! Do u wear ur love bracelet loose or snug fit.???? What I mean by that is, I was at the store and tried for sizes on love bracelet and SA told me that size 16 is a good fit for me and with the bracelet it should fit snug so there is not much movement and less chance of the bracelet get scartch or damage. I do feel that size 16 is a good fit but it's looks like a child size to me and may be if I would buy size 17 would give me more room ( but not too loose !  ) If somehow I gain a bit of weight later on. So pls let me know how's everyone love bracelet fit...on individual ??? Ta



Did they actually let you try it on or just the steel measurements? I think it should be snug but not tight at all. Most likely you are not going to gain weight in your wrist. I think it depends on the look you like best.


----------



## Bagaday

This is such a personal choice......I have a size 16 and it fits on the snug side to where it moves up and down on my wrist but not that far up on the arm.  I had a 17 and returned it for a 16.  It drove me nuts having the bracelet climb up my arm.  If you want to wear it snug though, I would suggest to make sure you try it on the wrist you intend to  put it on.  Though my bracelet sits perfectly on my left wrist which is where I have it, I would say it definitely is snug on my right wrist.  Good luck.


----------



## alana40

I did try on the actual Love bracelet and my SA was really nice to kind enough to let me try on several gold colour. My favorite one is rose gold and then yg. I do think that size16 is a good fit but just not sure if I choose the size 17 instead, would the bracelet twist and turn too much.  Ooouuuu what to do???


----------



## almostaddict

it is a personal choice i agree with the previous poster. I have a size 16 and it is just PERFECT!!!...It does goes and up probably just 1.5 inches just above that wrist bone. My sa told me that it should not move around your wrist and it should be snug almost hugging your wrist. but then again...it`s a personal preference...


----------



## windblownhair

Snug fit on mine. DH wears his loose though.


----------



## sin vergüenza

I prefer it on the snug side since it is not round but oval shaped.


----------



## kim_mac

i wear mine snug (size 16) since size 17 turned on my wrist i knew that would bother me to have to adjust it all the time.


----------



## alana40

Ok, Thks guys I think, I will be happy to wear size 16 in rose gold or my second choice will be in yellow gold. Thks so much


----------



## eye candy

You may want to check some of the pictures in this thread:  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/celebrities-and-their-cartier-love-bracelets-694849.html

I heard some people wish they had a size bigger or smaller after looking at some of the pics posted.


----------



## Jaded81

I prefer a looser fit.


----------



## luvmy3girls

I prefer the snug one


----------



## Candice0985

loose fit for me


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I have both.  Personal preference?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I had it lose-ish on my left, and now it's only slightly loose on my right.  I never thought it would be on my right, so make sure you think about that.

(1st world problems.)


----------



## iCutie

I prefer mine slightly loose - its perfect.


----------



## rainrowan

I would prefer slightly loose.

I think a lot has to do with the owner's frame. If s/he is slender overall, I think the snug is fine. I am not slender by any means and I know I would look like a handcuffed elephant


----------



## Candice0985

rainrowan said:


> I would prefer slightly loose.
> 
> I think a lot has to do with the owner's frame. If s/he is slender overall, I think the snug is fine. I am not slender by any means and I know I would look like a handcuffed elephant


I am sure you do not look like a handcuffed elephant but the expression makes me and yes I am not the skinniest person either...never will be! but I prefer my bracelet to be a bit loose, I can twist it around easily!


----------



## darkangel07760

I wear a 17, and that is the appropriate snug fit for me for my right wrist.  Sometimes I think about what it would have been like with an 18.  I had originally been sized for a 17, not thinking about the difference between my right and my left.  I wanted the bracelet to be on my left for a reason, and when my SO bought me the bracelet, he had gotten it in a size 17, and when I put it on my left wrist it fit, but the the screws dug in a little.  I switched it my right, and it fits alot better, but that is my issue... So yes, I wish I had gotten an 18, but it was too late to exchange it, so now I live with my pretty bracelet! 
So make sure you are sure!
Measure both of your wrsits in case you want to switch wrists.


----------



## radio_shrink

I was originally fitted for a size 17 (tighter fit) but went with the 18 (looser fit). I thought the 17 might become too tight if I were to gain some weight/start to fill out (I am still a teenager). I really wish they had half sizes, I think 17.5 would be the perfect size for me. A whole size really makes a difference, the size 18 can go up about a third of my arm.


----------



## Jayne1

I don't have the slimmest wrists  and still prefer them a bit snug, so they don't move around too much.


----------



## inkyl

I wear mine loose


----------



## designerdiva40

I prefer it a bit looser, if I am wearing other bracelets I can push the love up my arm a bit & it stops it from knocking against the other bracelets so it wont get as scratched, but it is personal preference.


----------



## ayla

lanasyogamama said:


> I had it lose-ish on my left, and now it's only slightly loose on my right.  I never thought it would be on my right, so make sure you think about that.
> 
> (*1st world problems*.)





I'd prefer snug, but even the smallest size is quite loose on me, so I guess loose.. my 1st world problem.


----------



## alana40

Thks everyone for all the wonderful feedback. I bought size 17 in WG and when I get it I'll post it on the forum. So everyone can c and be part of my happiness joining the Love Bracelet family... Thks


----------



## radio_shrink

Hey all,

I was wondering which fit you prefer for your love bracelet - a loose or a tight fit? I personally prefer a looser fit, and decided to size up one size from what the SA recommended. 

Also I was wondering, if any of you who have gone for a looser fit, do you regret doing so? And if any of you have gone for a tighter fit, do you wish you went with a looser?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I would say I went for a just right fit - not too loose or too tight, and I kind of wish I went for a looser fit.


----------



## Candice0985

I went 2 sizes up and don't regret it at all. even on hot summer days my bracelet is nice and loose. I just switched my bracelet from my dominant hand to my right wrist and still fits nice and loose. I'm very happy with the size


----------



## thegraceful1

loose. I went 1 size up.


----------



## daluu

i went for the "just right," recommended fit. i don't like my bracelets to bang around.


----------



## TravelBug

It's a subjective definition I guess.  To me, loose means I can push it up my arm a few inches so that when I type on my laptop it won't bang on it ... so we are talking about 2, 3 inches from the wrist bone.  Mine are on the loose side and I love it that way.  I've seen pictures of celebrity with their Love bracelets that they can push half way up their forearm.


----------



## alana40

me too i bought 1 size up than SA recommened, no regret at all...just right for me !! it is such a personal choice, each of their own..


----------



## Nieners

Loose fit for sure!


----------



## Monaliceke

Candice0985 said:


> I went 2 sizes up and don't regret it at all. even on hot summer days my bracelet is nice and loose. I just switched my bracelet from my dominant hand to my right wrist and still fits nice and loose. I'm very happy with the size



Hi, I've just ordered an 18 -- which is 2 sizes from my SA recommendation. Just wondering what size is yours. Do you have a picture to share?


----------



## Monaliceke

TravelBug said:


> It's a subjective definition I guess.  To me, loose means I can push it up my arm a few inches so that when I type on my laptop it won't bang on it ... so we are talking about 2, 3 inches from the wrist bone.  Mine are on the loose side and I love it that way.  I've seen pictures of celebrity with their Love bracelets that they can push half way up their forearm.



Hi, I have exactly the same thoughts. I ordered an 18 instead of the 16 which my SA recommended. Do you have a photo to share?


----------



## Candice0985

luxemadam said:


> Hi, I've just ordered an 18 -- which is 2 sizes from my SA recommendation. Just wondering what size is yours. Do you have a picture to share?


I was sized at 18 and I bought a 20!


----------



## Blo0ondi

i dont own one YET but i want a loose one i dont want to bang it around!


----------



## Monaliceke

Candice0985 said:


> I was sized at 18 and I bought a 20!
> View attachment 1492847



Wow! Thanks. I think I would like to wear it this way too.


----------



## kohl_mascara

I was sized at 16 but decided to get a 17 for a looser fit.  I wear mine on my right arm (dominant writing hand) and here it how it hangs on my wrist:







I *kind* of wish I went for a tighter fit because the bracelet gets banged around a lot, especially when I wear other bracelets.  But I also wonder if a size 16 would feel uncomfortably tight on me. When the bracelet does get in the way, however, I like how I can push it up my arm and it stays. In the end, I am happy with my decision!


----------



## lulilu

This is something I am struggling with too.  The SA recommends a snug fit, where my finger can barely fit in.  I am thinking the next size up will be better, but it does seem a little loose.  I am afraid I will sweat in the summer with a snug fit and have always worn my watches and bracelets loose.


----------



## Bagaday

I wear mine more tight than loose but don't really consider it tight.  I can still twist it on my wrist.  I can push it up close to 2" from the top of my hand.  I did have a size bigger and found it quite annoying.....so much so that I would wake up in the middle of the night to push it down my arm.  I really do believe this is a very 'personal choice' decision.  I am getting a second though and hoping that I will like wearing two in this size.


----------



## Greentea

Mine is just right. It's loose enough to spin around, but snug enough to not spin without a bit of effort.


----------



## iCutie

I was sized at 16 and love the fit. It's just loose enough so that it sits comfortably about a half inch below my wrist bone and I can push it up about 3 inches above my wrist bone. I love it!!


----------



## AnnaKian

Mine is also just right, it can turn around, but I have to push it a little.
I don't like it too loose, I think a bit snug looks cooler and it wears much more comfortably.
I just really love how designer Phillip Lim wears his. (see thread: Celebrities and their Cartier Love Bracelets) That look can only be created by wearing them not too loose.

But it's really all personal preference!


----------



## babybumpkins

So I think I have a semi- loose fit and wondered often and obsessively  if 2 sizes up would have been better.  But overall have decided to be happy with it since for 24/7 wear the semi loose is more practical and more just apart of me now than I think very loose would be.  Plus definitely it is the way Cartier had intended and it -  and what many say makes it unique ( the fitted style&#65289;

Anyways very personal choice as many have said -  and I am stuck with mine since it was given to me to celebrate our first born with a beautiful engraving. But definitely good motivation to never gain weight as I do like the wiggle room I have now -  not sure if I would like it fitted nearly as much. (. Which could be reason to get it 2sizes loose)

Also I use to be worried because it always leaves little dents in my arm from the screws, so I thought that meant it was too tight -  but apparently the newer designs have the screws stick out more. Per SA.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I posted this on another thread, but I was at Cartier today, and I mentioned that I wonder if I should have gone bigger, and she was adamant that mine fits perfectly, and it isn't suppose to fit like a bangle.  So, I will try to embrace my fit!


----------



## babybumpkins

lanasyogamama said:


> I posted this on another thread, but I was at Cartier today, and I mentioned that I wonder if I should have gone bigger, and she was adamant that mine fits perfectly, and it isn't suppose to fit like a bangle.  So, I will try to embrace my fit!



Yay!!! Well put -  my thoughts exactly!


----------



## tosh

I have the Love Cuff and bought the size that the SA recommended.
It fits just right.  In general I like my bracelets to fit alittle tighter.
A loose fit drives me crazy!


----------



## darkangel07760

Well, some of you know my story, but for the sake of those that may not have read through what I did, this is how it happened:
I went to Cartier last year and got fitted for a size 17 for my right wrist.  I didn't think to measure for my left. 
My SO and I decide we want to exchange Love bracelets as our 6 year anniversary celebration.  My SO says that I should keep the wg one, and that he will buy it for/from me, since I already found the perfect bracelet, why search for another one?  He is right, so I keep it off of my wrist, and I give it to him for safekeeping.  
I find a bracelet for him on Ebay, and we had sized him for a 19.  When the bracelet arrives, it isn't the right fit at all!  I was so mad.  I couldn't return the bracelet; it was "no returns".  His wrist is not oval, it is more round, so I ended up selling that bracelet on Ebay, and we went straight to Cartier and I bought him a 20 in yg.  They didn't even have his size in stock!  We had to get it sent to us.  
We do a bracelet exchange in April, 5 months before our 6 year anniversary, which was pretty cool, since now we have a new date to celebrate!  
I try wearing it on the left again, and after about a week or so, I have to switch it back to my right.  Holding my wrists up to each other, I can SEE the difference in size!  It was a 1/4" difference.  So yea, and 18 would have been the right size for my left wrist.  I am now frustrated, because I really want this on my left wrist, since we exchanged these as commitment/engagement gifts.  But, I can't exchange or return it... 
Well, one day I was on Ebay, and the person that I had bought Cartier from, had a size 19 wg bracelet for sale.  I impulsively sent her a message, asking her if she was willing to swap my 17 for her 19.  After a bunch of email back and forth, two weeks later I get the 19!  I like having one size looser than recommended, especially after going through this hot hot summer witht he 17 sticking to me.  
So, I prefer one size bigger then recomended.   
I drove my SO crazy with my quest for the right size Cartier, but now I am FINALLY happy with what I have!!!


----------



## 808fashionista

Im a 16 but I chose to go up 1 size for a slightly looser fit...


----------



## XCCX

Hi!

I am looking at all the modeling photos here as well as the celebs thread. Some prefer it loose and others prefer it tighter (moves within say 2 inches around the wrist bone).

Personally I like all my bracelet to fit a bit snug. I like how they look that way and feel more comfortable with less movement. 

So I wondered.. How do you like it to fit? Just for fun


----------



## princessLIL

I like mine snug, Btw i wear sz 16 yg I have tiny wrists and I have quite a bit of movement 4 inches, but feels very comfortable on my wrist. I ve had my Love for almost 1 year.


----------



## radio_shrink

I am unsure what I prefer...but when I got my bracelet, I opted for a loose fit. Ideally I would have purchased a size 17.5 but alas, it does not exist! I went for the 18, and the bracelet can go move up my arm about 3 inches from the wrist bone (or about 1/3 of the way of my arm).


For reference I have a 6.1 inch wrist (or 15.5 cm). 

I'd appreciate if others could list their wrist size and love bracelet.


----------



## kohl_mascara

If you're interested, there are a few threads that exist already 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/cartier-love-fit-which-do-you-prefer-707009.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/love-bracelet-snug-fit-or-loose-fit-700362.html

I wear mine loose but I wish it were more snug, and it is more apparent now that I moved my love from my right to left wrist.  I got a size 17 but think I should've gone with the 16!


----------



## foxyqt

I don't have a Love bracelet but I'm planning to get one very soon. I prefer a snug fit, and I hope size 16 will not be too loose on my wrist cuz I have such tiny wrists and size 16 is the smallest available.

Does anyone know how the size 16 Love bracelet compares to the Hermes H Clic Clac in PM?


----------



## bb10lue

I prefer a snug fit, my wrist is about 14mm and wear size 16.


----------



## surfergirljen

kohl_mascara said:


> If you're interested, there are a few threads that exist already
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/cartier-love-fit-which-do-you-prefer-707009.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/love-bracelet-snug-fit-or-loose-fit-700362.html
> 
> I wear mine loose but I wish it were more snug, and it is more apparent now that I moved my love from my right to left wrist.  I got a size 17 but think I should've gone with the 16!



Actually that is me too! I got it quite loose and wish I could go one tighter now.


----------



## DA Club

foxyqt said:


> I don't have a Love bracelet but I'm planning to get one very soon. I prefer a snug fit, and I hope size 16 will not be too loose on my wrist cuz I have such tiny wrists and size 16 is the smallest available.
> 
> Does anyone know how the size 16 Love bracelet compares to the Hermes H Clic Clac in PM?



I wear two loves, both size 16. They are pretty loose cause I have small wrists and slide pretty far up. However, I like it loose and have been wearing loves for six years now. I think in order to get a size 15, you have to special order. As far as the Hermes clic clacs, they are a little bigger but I still pair them with the loves sometimes, they just may slide over the loves - I don't mind them overlapping. On another note, I just got a single row diamond pave bracelet from DeBeers that is the exact same size as the size 16 love and looks amazing stacked! Tiffany's has a similar one too in their Metro line.


----------



## Kathd

DA Club said:


> I wear two loves, both size 16. They are pretty loose cause I have small wrists and slide pretty far up. However, I like it loose and have been wearing loves for six years now. I think in order to get a size 15, you have to special order. As far as the Hermes clic clacs, they are a little bigger but I still pair them with the loves sometimes, they just may slide over the loves - I don't mind them overlapping. On another note, I just got a single row diamond pave bracelet from DeBeers that is the exact same size as the size 16 love and looks amazing stacked! Tiffany's has a similar one too in their Metro line.



DA Club, I would loooooove to see a picture of your new stack!! 

I prefer a rather snug fit as well.


----------



## nadianostalgia

I have a tiny wrist so I would've gotten a size 16 had i bought one for myself. Fortunately & very lucky, mine was a big surprise! I was given a 17 & I left it as is since there was a sweet, engraved message inside. It's a bit loose but still looks lovely  especially when I stack it. I moved mine to my right wrist, away from my watch.


----------



## Lanier

My wrist are 5.5 inches and I have a size 16 rose gold Love bracelet. I can push it about 2.5 inches past my wrist bone. It's not too snug but definitely not loose - its more like how its supposed to be worn if that makes sense (more like a bracelet than a loose bangle).

Hermes clic clacs in the PM size definitely fit more like a bangle to me - I can push them far up my arm.


----------



## cantbelieve

Does the special order for a size 15 cost any extra and how long do you have to wait?


----------



## hockeygirl

Just wanted to share my experience... I was given the LOVE bracelet for Christmas and really struggled with the fit.  The Cartier SAs all said I'm a 17 which will give me a fairly loose fit since I'm technically a borderline 16/17.  The 16 would have been a very very snug fit which she didn't recommend (but just to illustrate that I could technically fit a size 16).

Since I wanted me to fit loose, I opted for a size 18 (which the SA was very against).  The weird thing is, the size 18 doesn't go up my arm that much more than the size 17.  Neither one will allow me to take them off without screws but I thought the size 18 would slide much further up in arm.

I then realized that my arm is fairly round and the 18 (and 17) goes about 2.5 inches up my arm.  But on the size 18, there are room on both sides of the bracelet.  So I'm exchanging it for the 17.


----------



## kohl_mascara

surfergirljen said:


> Actually that is me too! I got it quite loose and wish I could go one tighter now.



Too bad we both engraved our bracelets; there's no going back now!


----------



## chanel-girl

It is meant to fit more snug according to the SA's I have talked to and being more fitted is better for the bracelet because if it is very loose it is more likely to bang around a lot esp. with the bracelet being oval. However, a lot of people wear them very loose and prefer that to a more snug fit. I think the word "tight" may not be the best way to describe the more traditional fit because it shouldn't fit "tight" were it is pinching your wrist or uncomfortable. Maybe a traditional fit or comfortably snug is a more accurate description. My wrist is a bit under 5" so I am definitely a 16 and love the fit.


----------



## surfergirljen

kohl_mascara said:


> Too bad we both engraved our bracelets; there's no going back now!



I know! I hope it fits one of my girls one day! SA pushed me up one size when I said I might wear it on my right hand sometimes... but so far have only worn it on my left. I like it loose but one size smaller probably would have been perfect. Oh well! I still love it of course and the special names/meaning inside!


----------



## purseinsanity

My wrist is just under 14.5 and I wear a size 16 Love.  I wish it was a bit smaller to be honest.  My Hermes gold CDC is about 15.5 cm in diameter and I love how it fits.


----------



## babybumpkins

surfergirljen said:
			
		

> I know! I hope it fits one of my girls one day! SA pushed me up one size when I said I might wear it on my right hand sometimes... but so far have only worn it on my left. I like it loose but one size smaller probably would have been perfect. Oh well! I still love it of course and the special names/meaning inside!



Can I ask you ladies what makes you exactly wish you went for the tighter fit ?  Since I am in the camp of maybe should have gone one size up ?  I think I am maybe a 5.75/6" wrist and got a size 17.
I do appreciate the snug fit when I am being active/sporty but I also constantly wonder if a looser fit would be more glam or flattering .


----------



## XCCX

kohl_mascara said:


> If you're interested, there are a few threads that exist already
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/cartier-love-fit-which-do-you-prefer-707009.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/love-bracelet-snug-fit-or-loose-fit-700362.html
> 
> I wear mine loose but I wish it were more snug, and it is more apparent now that I moved my love from my right to left wrist.  I got a size 17 but think I should've gone with the 16!



Thanks a lot for the links!


----------



## XCCX

chanel-girl said:


> It is meant to fit more snug according to the SA's I have talked to and being more fitted is better for the bracelet because if it is very loose it is more likely to bang around a lot esp. with the bracelet being oval. However, a lot of people wear them very loose and prefer that to a more snug fit. I think the word "tight" may not be the best way to describe the more traditional fit because it shouldn't fit "tight" were it is pinching your wrist or uncomfortable. Maybe a traditional fit or comfortably snug is a more accurate description. My wrist is a bit under 5" so I am definitely a 16 and love the fit.



I totally agree.. "Tight" is not the correct word at all! Thanks for chiming in


----------



## XCCX

My wrist is about 5.9" and I wear a size 17 cuff. I do like the fit as loose bracelets drive me crazy! (I got all of my bracelets shortened including the baby love and the sweet VCA). I do worry sometimes that it might become tight if I gained weight in the future  but I couldn't go a size bigger because size 18 turns easily and might slip off, plus I thought, that's a very good reason for me  NOT to gain weight!


----------



## lanasyogamama

babybumpkins said:


> Can I ask you ladies what makes you exactly wish you went for the tighter fit ?  Since I am in the camp of maybe should have gone one size up ?  I think I am maybe a 5.75/6" wrist and got a size 17.
> I do appreciate the snug fit when I am being active/sporty but I also constantly wonder if a looser fit would be more glam or flattering .



I have the same wrist size and the same Love size.  I do think a looser fit would look a little prettier, but when you wear something 24x7 like the Love, it HAS to be comfortable and not in the way, and that is what the "tighter" fit gets you.

I went through the same thing, wishing I had perhaps gone one size larger, but now I'm totally happy with my size.


----------



## BudgetBabe(BB)

I have often struggled with this- I feel like mine is too loose !

I have a 6.5 inch wrist- I felt that the 17 fit but the SA kept saying it is the same price to go up to the 18 and you'll be safer with more room.

So I ended up with the 18 - it slides and moves and twists on my wrist  and I wish I had gotten the 17 !

It can move 3 inches past my wrist bone up my arm - too big  !

I am thinking that I should get a 17 to wear with the 18 to keep it from moving up my arm.


----------



## XCCX

BudgetBabe(BB) said:


> I have often struggled with this- I feel like mine is too loose !
> 
> I have a 6.5 inch wrist- I felt that the 17 fit but the SA kept saying it is the same price to go up to the 18 and you'll be safer with more room.
> 
> So I ended up with the 18 - it slides and moves and twists on my wrist  and I wish I had gotten the 17 !
> 
> It can move 3 inches past my wrist bone up my arm - too big  !
> 
> I am thinking that I should get a 17 to wear with the 18 to keep it from moving up my arm.



That's wierd. Cartier SAs usually recommend the "tighter" fit, they say that's how the bracelet was designed to fit. But I totally agree with the some of the posters here that the looser fit looks nice. Now you have an excuse to get another one for the "comfort" and wear yours for the "look"!


----------



## hockeygirl

The one thing I do notice from reading all the Love bracelet "fit" threads is that maybe the shape of everyone's wrists and arms are different?  Because for some of the posters, a size 17 was too big for their 6 inch wrist but others, it was a snug fit...  The only reason I can think of is that even though we all measure 6", maybe some wrists and arms are more rounded in shape?  I know that mine are.


----------



## ahertz

I had a snug fit with a 17 but the SA encouraged me to get an 18 instead. I'm glad I did...I have a MacBook and the keyboard extends out a great deal. Fortunately I'm able to push my 18 far enough up my arm to keep it from getting scratched. 

The good thing about the love is that it looks chic no matter how snug or loose it fits. And when stacked, it doesn't matter!


----------



## jieminyu

I have WG love bracelet in size 16. And I have YG with 4 diamonds love bracelet in size 17. I worn them together. Personally I don't think it matters to me. I think they look great together even though it's two different sizes.


----------



## babybumpkins

lanasyogamama said:
			
		

> I have the same wrist size and the same Love size.  I do think a looser fit would look a little prettier, but when you wear something 24x7 like the Love, it HAS to be comfortable and not in the way, and that is what the "tighter" fit gets you.
> 
> I went through the same thing, wishing I had perhaps gone one size larger, but now I'm totally happy with my size.



Thanks !!!  That is excellent advice I really need to take & just enjoy . I saw your lovely pics and I agree we have the same fit -  and I think yours looks so lovely !!!


----------



## babybumpkins

jieminyu said:
			
		

> I have WG love bracelet in size 16. And I have YG with 4 diamonds love bracelet in size 17. I worn them together. Personally I don't think it matters to me. I think they look great together even though it's two different sizes.



I would love to see pics of this !!! DH thinks for baby #2 we should get a second one -  but I'm not sure ( so pricey and I really always thought I would only have one). But if I did get two I might want WG one size up .


----------



## hockeygirl

hockeygirl said:


> Just wanted to share my experience... I was given the LOVE bracelet for Christmas and really struggled with the fit.  The Cartier SAs all said I'm a 17 which will give me a fairly loose fit since I'm technically a borderline 16/17.  The 16 would have been a very very snug fit which she didn't recommend (but just to illustrate that I could technically fit a size 16).
> 
> Since I wanted me to fit loose, I opted for a size 18 (which the SA was very against).  The weird thing is, the size 18 doesn't go up my arm that much more than the size 17.  Neither one will allow me to take them off without screws but I thought the size 18 would slide much further up in arm.
> 
> I then realized that my arm is fairly round and the 18 (and 17) goes about 2.5 inches up my arm.  But on the size 18, there are room on both sides of the bracelet.  So I'm exchanging it for the 17.



Just wanted to come back to share that I ended up keeping the size 18.  I went to another Cartier store and the SA had two LOVE bracelets stacked and it looked great on her.  She said that she originally bought the size recommended for her but after wearing it in the store for an hour, she exchanged it for one size up and have been so happy.  So both of her bracelets are technically one size bigger than the Cartier recommended size and they look great stacked.  She said she didn't think that the "banging" factor was that much more when you go one size up.

Funny thing is both she and another SA there both said that the 17 and 18 would both work for me but they think I'll be happier with the 18.  It's funny how SAs all have different recommendations.

One thing I did want to mention... Not sure if it's the location... I go to the Beverly Hills and the Topanga Canyon stores.  The SAs there said that they've been recommending the slightly looser fit (i.e. one size up) due to what they feel the customers now want.  Apparently, there are a lot more who exchange for bigger sizes than the other way around.  They say that most of their customers now prefer a looser fit.


----------



## ahertz

hockeygirl said:


> Funny thing is both she and another SA there both said that the 17 and 18 would both work for me but they think I'll be happier with the 18.  It's funny how SAs all have different recommendations.



So true. I was sized twice and one SA recommended a 17 and one recommended an 18. I went with the 18 and have been really happy. Enjoy yours!


----------



## hockeygirl

ahertz said:


> So true. I was sized twice and one SA recommended a 17 and one recommended an 18. I went with the 18 and have been really happy. Enjoy yours!



I would love to see a pic of how your Love bracelet looks on you.


----------



## Dilostyle

this thread is sooo helpful.  Thanks ladies.  Now my question to you all is .....
white or yellow gold!!!!!  I'm errrr confused


----------



## Dilostyle

i am new here and joined because of all the info on this site.  I was browsing throughout the celebrities wearing love bracelets and my question to you is the Love bracelet that Kristin Cavallari  is wearing what would it be in size ?  Loose fit or suggested fit?


----------



## XCCX

Dilostyle said:


> this thread is sooo helpful. Thanks ladies. Now my question to you all is .....
> white or yellow gold!!!!! I'm errrr confused


 
I love my YG one!


----------



## XCCX

Dilostyle said:


> i am new here and joined because of all the info on this site. I was browsing throughout the celebrities wearing love bracelets and my question to you is the Love bracelet that Kristin Cavallari is wearing what would it be in size ? Loose fit or suggested fit?


 
It would really help if you can post a photo


----------



## chanel-girl

Dilostyle said:


> i am new here and joined because of all the info on this site.  I was browsing throughout the celebrities wearing love bracelets and my question to you is the Love bracelet that Kristin Cavallari  is wearing what would it be in size ?  Loose fit or suggested fit?



From the pictures I have seen of Kristin it is very loose on her.


----------



## Dilostyle

xactreality said:


> It would really help if you can post a photo



Crazy but I can't find it now.......esh


----------



## chanel-girl

Dilostyle said:


> this thread is sooo helpful.  Thanks ladies.  Now my question to you all is .....
> white or yellow gold!!!!!  I'm errrr confused



It is a personal preference and both are nice but with the WG without diamonds you have to keep in mind that it will eventually turn into more of a greyish color like actual handcuffs. Mine is YG. There is a poll on the color metal Love bracelet the ladies on here have, you can do a search for it.


----------



## FleurDLys

I like it loose, I got fitted witha  17 and i was able to slide it up about 2-3 inches up my arm which I liked.


----------



## cantbelieve

Too big?


----------



## cantbelieve

Too big? Would really like opinions please as I keep lookin for people wearing but mine still seems a bit bigger than most peoples n hangs off quite low..and I would've preferred a tighter fit..


----------



## ahertz

^^ That's almost exactly how mine fits.


----------



## cantbelieve

I'm really curious too..!! As I always feel my bracelet is a little big n runs down quite low :/ but it's size 16 already...first world problems eh


----------



## radio_shrink

That is about how mine fits too...Sometimes I wish I went smaller, but honestly, I don't know if I could have handled the smaller size, it felt TOO small.


----------



## chanel-girl

cantbelieve said:


> Too big? Would really like opinions please as I keep lookin for people wearing but mine still seems a bit bigger than most peoples n hangs off quite low..and I would've preferred a tighter fit..



I don't think it looks too big from those pics but it is hard to tell because you can't see the bottom, it would help if you can take a picture that shows the bottom, to show how much it room it has when it hangs down.


----------



## kohl_mascara

ahertz said:


> ^^ That's almost exactly how mine fits.



That is exactly how mine fits as well.  I wish I had gotten the 16 (I have the 17, and was twice recommended for the 17 by two different SAs) but there's no turning back now!  Mine is engraved, otherwise I would've returned it/sold it and bought a 16.  Oh well!


----------



## hockeygirl

ahertz said:


> ^^ That's almost exactly how mine fits.


 
That is how mine fits as well.  The thing that really sold me on the bigger size is what the SA said.  She wears a YG and a WG bracelet and is planning on getting the RG one this year.  Her stacked LOVE bracelets look great on her.  She told me that she went up one size (from the recommended fit) as well.  She said that had her bracelets fit tighter, there would be no movement at all with stacking her bracelets and they would feel too heavy all clustered around her wrists.


----------



## hockeygirl

kohl_mascara said:


> That is exactly how mine fits as well. I wish I had gotten the 16 (I have the 17, and was twice recommended for the 17 by two different SAs) but there's no turning back now! Mine is engraved, otherwise I would've returned it/sold it and bought a 16. Oh well!


 
I hope you don't mind me asking... Did you realize right away that the size 17 was too big?  Can you share why you wish you had gotten a more snug fit?


----------



## candypants1100

i have a 16 and if i push it, it comes down about an inch below my wrist bone and goes maybe 3 inches above my wrist bone, but because it's oval, it doesn't really move that much, which i really like.


----------



## cantbelieve

chanel-girl said:
			
		

> I don't think it looks too big from those pics but it is hard to tell because you can't see the bottom, it would help if you can take a picture that shows the bottom, to show how much it room it has when it hangs down.



I don't know if I am being too picky? Or maybe cuz I have REALLY small hands that's why it falls down more? 

I guess I wanted a more fitted bracelet like how the cuff fitted at size 16...


----------



## chanel-girl

^^ I think it looks great on you! In the last pic esp. it does look like you have quite a bit of room but in the first 2 pics it looks similar to how mine fits with how much room I have when it hangs down, so it is hard to tell. Mine is a size 16 and my wrist is 4 3/4" and I love the fit of mine although it could be a drop smaller esp. when my wrists are cold... Yours is a size 16 right? What size is your wrist?


----------



## lubird217

Kohl- if you got a second would you get the same size as what you have (to stack?) or you'd get the tighter one?


----------



## Dilostyle

Thanks for all your replys regarding my decision on the cartier love bracelet. The answers lead to another question....The polls and choice seems to be strong on the yellow gold.  My question is if all my jewelry is white gold and silver (e.g.. watch, wedding set,  diamond cross necklace and numerous sterling silver bracelets, rings,etc.) would the gold be out of place?  Also I'm blonde and fair.


----------



## schadenfreude

^ Mixing metals is no big deal anymore but personally.... I'm not a fan. I'm also strictly white gold/silver/platinum. While the YG bracelet does look more luxe, I would never get it as a primary Love because it would really stick out like a sore thumb against all white metals, I think. _Stacked_ with a WG might be a different story..... 

And as for fit, while I like the look of a little looser fit, it's more practical to me to have it a little more snug. This way it fits under long sleeves without being uncomfortable and doesn't bang around as much.


----------



## kohl_mascara

hockeygirl said:


> I hope you don't mind me asking... Did you realize right away that the size 17 was too big?  Can you share why you wish you had gotten a more snug fit?



I feel the large size gives me too much movement and I feel like I bang it around a lot more.  It's also hard to wear other jewelry with it because it will constantly go over smaller items and over the crown of my watch, so I have to find thick leather wrap bracelets to separate the two.  If I had a tighter fitting bracelet, I feel like it'd just sit near the wrist and not move around and not interfere with other jewelry, if that makes sense.



lubird217 said:


> Kohl- if you got a second would you get the same size as what you have (to stack?) or you'd get the tighter one?



If I got two, I would get the same size because I read different sized love bracelets will overlap, which will cause excess rubbing.  That way, they would sit flush with one another and only clank/hit each other on the sides =)


----------



## Dilostyle

schadenfreude said:


> ^ Mixing metals is no big deal anymore but personally.... I'm not a fan. I'm also strictly white gold/silver/platinum. While the YG bracelet does look more luxe, I would never get it as a primary Love because it would really stick out like a sore thumb against all white metals, I think. _Stacked_ with a WG might be a different story.....
> 
> And as for fit, while I like the look of a little looser fit, it's more practical to me to have it a little more snug. This way it fits under long sleeves without being uncomfortable and doesn't bang around as much.



thanks so much.... your reply is very helpful....maybe the second one I get will be gold!!!!!


----------



## cantbelieve

chanel-girl said:
			
		

> ^^ I think it looks great on you! In the last pic esp. it does look like you have quite a bit of room but in the first 2 pics it looks similar to how mine fits with how much room I have when it hangs down, so it is hard to tell. Mine is a size 16 and my wrist is 4 3/4" and I love the fit of mine although it could be a drop smaller esp. when my wrists are cold... Yours is a size 16 right? What size is your wrist?



Thanks..! My wrists are just under 5.5..wow you have really small delicate wrists! I would love to see how yours looks on you..most pictures I see are of celebrities and they all seem so fitted..but I am kinda liking it now since I can move it up my arm if I am doing some work on my laptop..but slightly worried that cuz its a bit more loose it's more prone to scratches!


----------



## chanel-girl

I posted a picture of it a few months ago, if you go under my posts you should be able find it. It doesn't look that loose though, I think because although my wrist is very small my arm is rounder right above my wrist so it doesn't move around all that much. Honestly I think celebrities seem to wear them on the looser side and it looks incredibly chic.


----------



## Blo0ondi

i voted loose i like all my brcelets to be loose nd move up nd down in my arm!.. i hte it when ts fit


----------



## XCCX

Dilostyle said:


> Thanks for all your replys regarding my decision on the cartier love bracelet. The answers lead to another question....The polls and choice seems to be strong on the yellow gold. My question is if all my jewelry is white gold and silver (e.g.. watch, wedding set, diamond cross necklace and numerous sterling silver bracelets, rings,etc.) would the gold be out of place? Also I'm blonde and fair.


 
Get the WG then! it is lovely and bright! and in the future get the YG one to stack them


----------



## XCCX

cantbelieve said:


> Thanks..! My wrists are just under 5.5..wow you have really small delicate wrists! I would love to see how yours looks on you..most pictures I see are of celebrities and they all seem so fitted..but I am kinda liking it now since I can move it up my arm if I am doing some work on my laptop..but slightly worried that cuz its a bit more loose it's more prone to scratches!


 
  I agree that looser fit looks so chic, and comfort wise, believe me, you will get used to it like everyone does and the scratches are really inevitable anyway. so just stop worrying and enjoy your beauty  it looks amazing on you!


----------



## chanel-girl

cantbelieve said:


> Thanks..! My wrists are just under 5.5..wow you have really small delicate wrists! I would love to see how yours looks on you..most pictures I see are of celebrities and they all seem so fitted..but I am kinda liking it now since I can move it up my arm if I am doing some work on my laptop..but slightly worried that cuz its a bit more loose it's more prone to scratches!



I found my thread, the pictures are super close up so it is kinda hard to see how it fits.
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/reveal-my-new-4-diamond-love-bracelet-714306.html

 The majority of people with around a 5.5" wrist go with a 16" and some a 17". I think it may seem bigger on you because your forearms look very slender so it is able to move higher on your arm? Mine doesn't move very high on my arm because my arm gets wider right after my wrist. Here is an old picture of my wrist with my Lady Datejust (I now have a midsize) so you know what I mean about how the size/shape of your forearm can affect how it fits. http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=275943&stc=1&d=1192385576 

I really think yours looks great on you and lots of people have a similar fit to yours but if you are really unhappy with it maybe you could look into special ordering the size 15 if you are willing to pay the 30% extra...ouch


----------



## cantbelieve

chanel-girl said:


> I found my thread, the pictures are super close up so it is kinda hard to see how it fits.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/reveal-my-new-4-diamond-love-bracelet-714306.html
> 
> The majority of people with around a 5.5" wrist go with a 16" and some a 17". I think it may seem bigger on you because your forearms look very slender so it is able to move higher on your arm? Mine doesn't move very high on my arm because my arm gets wider right after my wrist. Here is an old picture of my wrist with my Lady Datejust (I now have a midsize) so you know what I mean about how the size/shape of your forearm can affect how it fits. http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=275943&stc=1&d=1192385576
> 
> I really think yours looks great on you and lots of people have a similar fit to yours but if you are really unhappy with it maybe you could look into special ordering the size 15 if you are willing to pay the 30% extra...ouch





xactreality said:


> I agree that looser fit looks so chic, and  comfort wise, believe me, you will get used to it like everyone does and  the scratches are really inevitable anyway. so just stop worrying and  enjoy your beauty  it looks  amazing on you!



aww thanks!!  chanel!! now you've made me want a diamond one too!!!!!!! i already showed my SO your pic and he said next 'upgrade' will be with diamonds! yayy!  

i think i am more use to it/convinced that it looks okay now. kinda enjoying it actually..really true what you guys say about it being more 'chic'!

thank u thank u!


----------



## chanel-girl

^^ It really looks beautiful on you, Enjoy it!


----------



## radio_shrink

What fit do you guys think is better for men? I am wanting to surprise my hubby with a love bracelet but don't know if I should get him the classic fit, or opt for a looser fit?


----------



## XCCX

radio_shrink said:


> What fit do you guys think is better for men? I am wanting to surprise my hubby with a love bracelet but don't know if I should get him the classic fit, or opt for a looser fit?



I think snug fit suites men more..


----------



## cantbelieve

^^agree


----------



## purseinsanity

xactreality said:


> I think snug fit suites men more..


----------



## mochi_ii

i have very small wrist, and size 17 fits fine.


----------



## babydee

Hi guys, I need help with love bracelet sizing. I measure my self with the ruler from the cartier website, my wrist is 15.5 so 16.5 should be my size. but they only have 16 and 17. so should i go half size smaller or bigger??? thank you


----------



## pr3980

I prefer it snug.


----------



## dotcomgirl

Snug.  Feels like a LOVE hug around the wrist.

gratify and satisfy ; repeat


----------



## EMMJensen

I think they fit everyone a little differently, when you go to the shop they will have little steel bracelets to fit you and that will give you a solid idea of how it will fit YOU. For me I have tiny wrists and big wrist bones so the 16 won't go over the bone but fits the wrist, while the 17 goes half way down my arm.... I went with the mini love ring instead that day, which fits perfectly but boy do I still want a love bracelet (but I'm still struggling with the same question, wish they did a half size).


----------



## ilovchanel

I decided to start a thread on this as I am going to get another one or possibly 2 love bracelets. I would appreciate your options!!! I know it's a personal preference but I do find out others opinions very helpful and I certainly want to make the right decisions in the end!! So, please take a look and vote

Which look do you think I wear better? Size 16 or size 17? If I am going to wear two together, should I get the snug look or looser look for two? 

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilovchanel

Size 16 pics


----------



## ilovchanel

size 17 pics


----------



## bagsforme

I'd say 17
16 looks to snug


----------



## ilovchanel

bagsforme said:


> I'd say 17
> 16 looks to snug



Thank you


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'd go with 17 for one or two.  Two loves never made me swoon, but lots of ladies love it here and wear it really well!


----------



## etk123

Can you fit 2 16s? The 16 looks so nice right up by your hand but looks a little too snug a bit further up. Maybe you should stick with the 17. It will be gorgeous either way! Go for what's comfier and looks nicer to you.


----------



## ilovchanel

lanasyogamama said:


> I'd go with 17 for one or two.  Two loves never made me swoon, but lots of ladies love it here and wear it really well!



Thank you! I know that one love is so classy but I cannot get over the idea of having two!!!


----------



## ilovchanel

etk123 said:


> Can you fit 2 16s? The 16 looks so nice right up by your hand but looks a little too snug a bit further up. Maybe you should stick with the 17. It will be gorgeous either way! Go for what's comfier and looks nicer to you.



I can fit 2 16s. I will have 1.5 to 2 inches to move up and down. 17 looks nicer further up but quite loose around my hand. I guess I cannot have the best of two worlds I will go try the 16 again and hopfully I will decide then! Thank you


----------



## princessLIL

I like sz 16. Its supposed to fit snug! I have bben wearing two loves sz 16 for over a year, and I love the snug fit. I think in the long run you have to think do u like snug fit or loose more


----------



## ilovchanel

princessLIL said:


> I like sz 16. Its supposed to fit snug! I have bben wearing two loves sz 16 for over a year, and I love the snug fit. I think in the long run you have to think do u like snug fit or loose more



Thank you for letting me know how you feel with 2 16s. Does your snug fit a bit looser than mine? Or a bit tighter? Sometimes a little more room makes big difference! I would have picked 16 if it's a little bigger Wish Cartier made half sizes!!!!!!


----------



## princessLIL

ilovchanel said:


> Thank you for letting me know how you feel with 2 16s. Does your snug fit a bit looser than mine? Or a bit tighter? Sometimes a little more room makes big difference! I would have picked 16 if it's a little bigger Wish Cartier made half sizes!!!!!!



Hi, Mine fits more snug but I like it that way. as for me when bracelets are too loose I feel like I m going to loose them or when bracelet is too loose it bangs into stuff and scratches easily Good luck in deciding!


----------



## beachy10

17 for sure. I wear 2 17's and my fit is like yours. You don't want them too snug. If your arm swells up with hot weather you don't want a tight bracelet on.


----------



## kimber418

I would say 17.  Mine fits the exact same way as yours and it is very comfortable.  
I think the 16 will be uncomfortable in the summer months.  JMO!  Good luck!


----------



## darkangel07760

I voted for size 17, the 16 looks too tight!


----------



## ilovchanel

princessLIL said:


> Hi, Mine fits more snug but I like it that way. as for me when bracelets are too loose I feel like I m going to loose them or when bracelet is too loose it bangs into stuff and scratches easily Good luck in deciding!



I totally understand why you like the snug fit. Sometimes I miss how snug the 16 fits! 

Thank you


----------



## ilovchanel

beachy10 said:


> 17 for sure. I wear 2 17's and my fit is like yours. You don't want them too snug. If your arm swells up with hot weather you don't want a tight bracelet on.



That's a great point! Thank you


----------



## ilovchanel

kimber418 said:


> I would say 17.  Mine fits the exact same way as yours and it is very comfortable.
> I think the 16 will be uncomfortable in the summer months.  JMO!  Good luck!



Someone just mentioned the summer months too Thank you for pointing that out! Do you bang your bracelets a lot? Mine won't fall but it's pretty low so I cannot seem to ignore that!


----------



## ilovchanel

darkangel07760 said:


> I voted for size 17, the 16 looks too tight!



Thank you!!


----------



## Wild

I voted for size 17


----------



## ilovchanel

I am adding a few more pics to show comparison. Size 16 pics


----------



## ilovchanel

size 17 one more pic


----------



## flower28

@ilovchanel

What size is your wrist?

I think size 17 looks better. 16 could be too tight, especially in the summer months.


----------



## freshie2096

Umm... i would say i like 17 instead of 16 just by the look of your photos, it looks right to my eyes.
I think you have made a right decision by swapped it to 17, i mean the more you think about it, the more hesitation you'll get.... Get it done and dusted it


----------



## lolakitten

I prefer the look of the 17. What's the measurement of your wrist, out of curiosity?


----------



## alana40

i was fitted for size16 by SA but i bought size17 instead ...by the way i've got 2 Loves STACKING and it's looks amazing


----------



## ilovchanel

flower28 said:


> @ilovchanel
> 
> What size is your wrist?
> 
> I think size 17 looks better. 16 could be too tight, especially in the summer months.



Hi, my wrist is 14.75 cm. I could wear 16 and it has some room but not much. I added 2 more pics for the 16 look. They aren't very tight. 17 is loose around my hand but looks nice high up!

Thank you!


----------



## ilovchanel

freshie2096 said:


> Umm... i would say i like 17 instead of 16 just by the look of your photos, it looks right to my eyes.
> I think you have made a right decision by swapped it to 17, i mean the more you think about it, the more hesitation you'll get.... Get it done and dusted it



I think I'm worried about too loose around my hand in a 17... But if 16 seems tight and looks like a handcuff, I'd rather stick with 17


----------



## ilovchanel

lolakitten said:


> I prefer the look of the 17. What's the measurement of your wrist, out of curiosity?



My wrist is 14.75 cm. According to Cartier, I am a 16....


----------



## ilovchanel

alana40 said:


> i was fitted for size16 by SA but i bought size17 instead ...by the way i've got 2 Loves STACKING and it's looks amazing



I'm glad you are happy with your decision!!! Please share some pic if you'd like!!


----------



## ilovchanel

Wild said:


> I voted for size 17




Thank you!!


----------



## flower28

Yes, I would also choose the 17, it is probably much more comfortable.

Size 17 will allow for more space, especially during the summer months or if you gain weight in the future.


----------



## ilovchanel

flower28 said:


> Yes, I would also choose the 17, it is probably much more comfortable.
> 
> Size 17 will allow for more space, especially during the summer months or if you gain weight in the future.




Thank you I thought about gaining weight in the future too, haha. Don't want it to be the case tho


----------



## flower28

Who wants that to be the case? 

But although nobody is in favour of gaining weight, it should be taken into consideration. It is ok if cheap clothes do not fit anymore, but a gorgeous bracelet for such a huge amount of money? That would be heartbreaking...


----------



## lanasyogamama

flower28 said:


> Who wants that to be the case?
> 
> But although nobody is in favour of gaining weight, it should be taken into consideration. It is ok if cheap clothes do not fit anymore, but a gorgeous bracelet for such a huge amount of money? That would be heartbreaking...


 
I agree, and there is always pregnancies, etc.  Our bodies change over time.  I would never want to lose my bracelet over that.


----------



## ilovchanel

Thank you for all your help everyone!!! I feel better now that you don't think the 17 is too loose on me Looks like I made a right choice!!!


----------



## Taneya

I am wearing 2 size 16 myself. But from yr pic, size 16 seems abit tight on you. If they hv 16.5, it will be perfect


----------



## ilovchanel

Taneya said:


> I am wearing 2 size 16 myself. But from yr pic, size 16 seems abit tight on you. If they hv 16.5, it will be perfect



Exactly!!! 16.5 would be perfect!!!!! too bad that I cannot have the perfect look((((


----------



## ilovchanel

Taneya said:


> I am wearing 2 size 16 myself. But from yr pic, size 16 seems abit tight on you. If they hv 16.5, it will be perfect



Do you thinK two 16s will look better than two 17s on me??


----------



## sublover

One bracelet in size 16 looks 100% perfect, IMHO.


----------



## hmhmhm

Another vote for size 17! My wrist is 14.5 cm and I have one in size 17.  The size 16 felt like a hand cuff on me, kind of like i was wearing a thick rubber rather than a bangle. The SAs at Cartier all agreed that 16 was too snug.  Also, I like how I can push it up my arm a bit when I type and the fact that it moves when I move my arm - it makes the bangle look more 'alive'.


----------



## Taneya

ilovchanel said:


> Do you thinK two 16s will look better than two 17s on me??



I think you should go for 17. I just had my wrist measured, and mine is 14 cm


----------



## ilovchanel

hmhmhm said:


> Another vote for size 17! My wrist is 14.5 cm and I have one in size 17.  The size 16 felt like a hand cuff on me, kind of like i was wearing a thick rubber rather than a bangle. The SAs at Cartier all agreed that 16 was too snug.  Also, I like how I can push it up my arm a bit when I type and the fact that it moves when I move my arm - it makes the bangle look more 'alive'.



From what you described, we have similar arm shape I think? My wrist is 14.75 cm and I can wear 16 but little room to push up, about 1.5 to 2 inches. its a traditional fit but I want it to be more flexible. Does ur 17 fit like mine? Do you find loose around ur hand? When I am walking and let the bracelet down, I kinda feel it too loose, although it won't fall, but quite low down there! Curious to know how you feel! thanks


----------



## ilovchanel

Taneya said:


> I think you should go for 17. I just had my wrist measured, and mine is 14 cm




Thank you!!!wow you have small wrist that's why 16 fits u perfectly!!!! thank you for taking ur measurement to help me

My wrist is a little bigger than urs and probably I have rounder arms so 16 doesn't fit as good as urs!!


----------



## ilovchanel

sublover said:


> One bracelet in size 16 looks 100% perfect, IMHO.




Thank you Its hard to go wrong with either snug fit or loose fit I think


----------



## Taneya

ilovchanel said:


> From what you described, we have similar arm shape I think? My wrist is 14.75 cm and I can wear 16 but little room to push up, about 1.5 to 2 inches. its a traditional fit but I want it to be more flexible. Does ur 17 fit like mine? Do you find loose around ur hand? When I am walking and let the bracelet down, I kinda feel it too loose, although it won't fall, but quite low down there! Curious to know how you feel! thanks



Are you able to rotate yr bracelet around yr wrist when you are wearing the size 16 ? With size 16, I am still able to rotate it but with slight pressure. Hope that will help


----------



## ilovchanel

Taneya said:


> Are you able to rotate yr bracelet around yr wrist when you are wearing the size 16 ? With size 16, I am still able to rotate it but with slight pressure. Hope that will help



yes I can rotate the 16 but with force, haha my arm is narrow but more round so that's why I think i can rotate. But because it's more round shape than oval the 16 won't move freely as I had hoped!! It's interesting that the look changes on different people with different arm shapes even tho same wrist size!!


----------



## hmhmhm

ilovchanel said:


> From what you described, we have similar arm shape I think? My wrist is 14.75 cm and I can wear 16 but little room to push up, about 1.5 to 2 inches. its a traditional fit but I want it to be more flexible. Does ur 17 fit like mine? Do you find loose around ur hand? When I am walking and let the bracelet down, I kinda feel it too loose, although it won't fall, but quite low down there! Curious to know how you feel! thanks



Yeah, I think mine does fit like yours. From my wrist bone (ie the highest knobbly bit on the top of my wrist), there is a 1 cm gap between the underside of my wrist and the bangle when I let the bangle hang from the knobbly bit and I can push it 6cm up my arm from that point. 

Maybe my palm is wider than yours, but mine definitely doesn't feel too loose when I let my arm hang. It really comes down to personal preference, but I think 17 is the perfect size for me cos I really like how it moves and dangles a bit.


----------



## ilovchanel

hmhmhm said:


> Yeah, I think mine does fit like yours. From my wrist bone (ie the highest knobbly bit on the top of my wrist), there is a 1 cm gap between the underside of my wrist and the bangle when I let the bangle hang from the knobbly bit and I can push it 6cm up my arm from that point.
> 
> Maybe my palm is wider than yours, but mine definitely doesn't feel too loose when I let my arm hang. It really comes down to personal preference, but I think 17 is the perfect size for me cos I really like how it moves and dangles a bit.



I measured and I got the same numbers: 1cm and 6cm!! We do have similar fit maybe my palm is smaller. Thank you so much


----------



## shpahlc

Hi Ladies!

I am trying to decide between a 16 and 17 Love, and wanted to get your opinions on how you like to wear your Love. Do you prefer it to be loose, or fit tighter? The 17 goes halfway up my arm, which is nice, but my concern is that it will get banged around quite a bit while typing. I haven't tried a 16 yet.  

If anyone has any pics, that would be very helpful!


----------



## cupcake34

I prefer a tighter fit because you wear it 24/7. While a loose fit looks good, it is very impractical for 24/7 wear IMO. Also, I like the elegant look of a fitted bangle


----------



## phillj12

shpahlc said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I am trying to decide between a 16 and 17 Love, and wanted to get your opinions on how you like to wear your Love. Do you prefer it to be loose, or fit tighter? The 17 goes halfway up my arm, which is nice, but my concern is that it will get banged around quite a bit while typing. I haven't tried a 16 yet.
> 
> If anyone has any pics, that would be very helpful!



I am totally in between too! I tried the 16 and for me it felt perfect and the 17 felt like a bangle which I thought would annoy me if I'm wearing it 24/7. That being said, I don't know how it will be once I get it. Curious to hear others' opinions.


----------



## missD

My personal technique is, hold your Love wearing arm up in a vertical position. See how it drops down naturally, don't pull it down....if the space between your end of your hand/palm to where the bracelet drops equals about a height of your other hand's fist....then it's perfect.


----------



## BudgetBabe(BB)

My wrist measures 16.5 cm so I thought I would be fine in the 17 because I was hoping for a close fit.

The SA said it was too snug and that we should go for the 18, which we did.

I am really happy to have mine-especially since it has the old style screws-but I wish I had gotten the 17.

This 18 slides all over the place-I would have prefered the 17 and should have stuck to my idea of a close fit .

Maybe my next one will be a 17 !


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I'm glad someone asked this because I was wondering too - have found a preowned yellow gold one in mint condition for a reasonable price and am seriously considering buying it soon if it is still available.  As it is preowned it comes in one size - 16 - but I wasn't sure I should opt for a looser fit.  My wrists are very small and a 16 would be  comfortable but close fit.  I wasn't sure if I should opt for something a little looser like a 17 but it aounds like a tighter fit might be the way to go.


----------



## sjunky13

Loose fit. Very loose fit. I hate tight bracelets.


----------



## SophiaLee

Loose!


----------



## shpahlc

phillj12 said:


> I am totally in between too! I tried the 16 and for me it felt perfect and the 17 felt like a bangle which I thought would annoy me if I'm wearing it 24/7. That being said, I don't know how it will be once I get it. Curious to hear others' opinions.



So I had the same problem with the 17 - it felt like a bangle. My only concern is...what if I gain weight and then the 17 doesn't fit? :cry:


----------



## shpahlc

BudgetBabe(BB) said:


> My wrist measures 16.5 cm so I thought I would be fine in the 17 because I was hoping for a close fit.
> 
> The SA said it was too snug and that we should go for the 18, which we did.
> 
> I am really happy to have mine-especially since it has the old style screws-but I wish I had gotten the 17.
> 
> This 18 slides all over the place-I would have prefered the 17 and should have stuck to my idea of a close fit .
> 
> Maybe my next one will be a 17 !



My wrist is 15cm...maybe I can get away with the 16 then?  I appreciate your feedback!


----------



## Lanier

My wrist is about 14 cm and the 16 is perfect on me.


----------



## shpahlc

Lanier said:
			
		

> My wrist is about 14 cm and the 16 is perfect on me.



Is it loose? This makes me think I should stick to the 17.


----------



## Lanier

shpahlc said:


> Is it loose? This makes me think I should stick to the 17.



I would say it's on the looser side but I wouldn't say it's loose (if that makes sense). I snapped a couple of pictures with my phone ~ I hope this helps! The second picture is how the far bracelet falls when I hold my arm vertical.


----------



## shpahlc

Lanier said:
			
		

> I would say it's on the looser side but I wouldn't say it's loose (if that makes sense). I snapped a couple of pictures with my phone ~ I hope this helps! The second picture is how the far bracelet falls when I hold my arm vertical.



Thank you! That helps a lot! Your bracelet is gorgeous, btw.


----------



## LVoeletters

missD said:


> My personal technique is, hold your Love wearing arm up in a vertical position. See how it drops down naturally, don't pull it down....if the space between your end of your hand/palm to where the bracelet drops equals about a height of your other hand's fist....then it's perfect.



I think this is perfect advice. I couldn't stand having a bigger bangle going up and down my wrist every day! Mine is a 16 and so far I love the size, it goes almost half way down my wrist. I can push it out of the way and be comfortable..like right now while I am typing! I think the beauty of the bangle is the close fit, when I've seen women in person with the love bangles and it being too loose I feel like it doesn't work look wise, it loses the lux look a bit. I'd go and try the smaller size first!


----------



## Lovefour

LVoeletters said:


> I think this is perfect advice. I couldn't stand having a bigger bangle going up and down my wrist every day! Mine is a 16 and so far I love the size, it goes almost half way down my wrist. I can push it out of the way and be comfortable..like right now while I am typing! I think the beauty of the bangle is the close fit, when I've seen women in person with the love bangles and it being too loose I feel like it doesn't work look wise, it loses the lux look a bit. I'd go and try the smaller size first!



Great advice!!


----------



## phillj12

shpahlc said:


> So I had the same problem with the 17 - it felt like a bangle. My only concern is...what if I gain weight and then the 17 doesn't fit? :cry:



If your weight goes up and down then maybe it's a concern?? Where do you gain weight? I've pretty much always been the same size, but when I have gained a few pounds, it doesn't show in my arms/wrists. 

Have you tried the bracelet yet? When I tried them it it seemed clear that the 16 was the right one. I think if you try them both, you'll know!


----------



## shpahlc

phillj12 said:


> If your weight goes up and down then maybe it's a concern?? Where do you gain weight? I've pretty much always been the same size, but when I have gained a few pounds, it doesn't show in my arms/wrists.
> 
> Have you tried the bracelet yet? When I tried them it it seemed clear that the 16 was the right one. I think if you try them both, you'll know!



I think it's more that my wrists sometimes swell with the heat.

I've tried the 17 on but not the 16. I honestly think I'm going to go for the 16 (order online). I like the loose look but realistically don't want it banging around all over the place.


----------



## LVoeletters

how the 16 looks on me-- good luck with ordering! excited to see your potential reveal!


----------



## shpahlc

LVoeletters said:


> how the 16 looks on me-- good luck with ordering! excited to see your potential reveal!



It looks great (I also love the RG on you). What size is your wrist?


----------



## phillj12

shpahlc said:
			
		

> It looks great (I also love the RG on you). What size is your wrist?



Well, the good thing about ordering online is that you can just mail it back if the size isn't right! You'll know once you put the 16 on. 

I beer noticed that my wrists swell in heat, just my hands.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Will the love bracelet measured at size 19 actually be 19cm around the wrist
I'm measuring my size from a bracelet that measures 18cm approx which fits how i want it to fit
is this the correct way of measuring as i can't try it on in person


----------



## cupcake34

What is your wrist size?


----------



## xblackxstarx

do i measure above the wristbone , on the wristbone or below it ?
my wrist is thinnest next to my hand, wristbone is bigger and further along is bigger
i want it to fit me now , but need to lose alot of weight but dont want it to end up too big


----------



## cupcake34

You should measure below your wrist bone, more toward the arm if you know what I mean. Just measure where you would like your Love to sit.


----------



## xblackxstarx

16 1/2 inch smallest part of wrist
 17 inch on wristbone 
18 slightly above wristbone


----------



## xblackxstarx

lol i mean cm lol


----------



## cupcake34

On which part of the wrist would you like your Love to sit?


----------



## xblackxstarx

ideally like miley's


----------



## xblackxstarx

thing is i have alot of weight to lose, will my wrist shrink much do you think
i'd like it to fit like this after weight loss
i'll probably never get down to miley size again though 
im pregnant 3rd time atm , so have put on some weight more than usual


----------



## cupcake34

Hmm... in this case I would wait with the purchase, because I am sure your wrist size will change. And you probably don't want the Love to be too loose.


----------



## xblackxstarx

wait is a word that's not in my dictionary lol 
if you were me at my wrist measurements now
what is the smallest size i could comfortably get ?


----------



## xblackxstarx

do you think if i get it to measure snug around my wristbone now , it's likely to loosen much with weight loss


----------



## xblackxstarx

is an 18 likely to fit given my meaurements?
im working that out by my wristbone being 17cm


----------



## cupcake34

Hm... I would get at leat size 19.


----------



## cupcake34

18 could work as well, especially since you want to lose weight.


----------



## xblackxstarx

to give you an idea how much to lose i've put on about 5 stone over pregnancies...
realistically hoping to lose 4 stone after birth


----------



## xblackxstarx

when measuring if the bracelet is a size 18, does it mean it fits a 18cm wrist ?


----------



## cupcake34

No, I think an 18 would fit a 16 - 17 cm wrist.

It's hard to say how much your wrist will change, it's different for everyone.


----------



## xblackxstarx

its so hard to know which size


----------



## cupcake34

Maybe wait a while until you've lost the weight and buy the Love then


----------



## cupcake34

It would be a shame if you bought it now and it would never fit properly in the future.


----------



## lolakitten

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> wait is a word that's not in my dictionary lol
> if you were me at my wrist measurements now
> what is the smallest size i could comfortably get ?



I'd size it to your wrist bone. The fleshy part up your arm will shrink, but the bone should stay close to the same size. 
If I were you, I'd get 19cm


----------



## etk123

xblackxstarx said:


> ideally like miley's



Miley's fits pretty loose, like a regular bangle. Is that the look that you're going for?

I agree with Lola, your measurement from your wrist bone shouldn't change much with weight loss.


----------



## xblackxstarx

thats the look i would like 
i'm more concerned a size 19 as most people ave 17/18 will end up being massive with weight loss like a giant bangle... is it not really as big as im thinking?


----------



## xblackxstarx

if its too big would cartier let me exchange it as i cant try it on in person?
im ordering from the cartier store in london


----------



## etk123

Hmmm I'm thinking....didn't Candice have a 19? And what size does darkangel have? I think she may have had a 19 and switched to an 18....have you gone through the Love thread? It's big and long but I know there's gotta be discussion and pics of 18/19s. Yes, you would be able to exchange as long as it's in perfect condition. Ugh too bad you can't get to a boutique! I _still_ wonder if I got the right size, months later lol.


----------



## xblackxstarx

i cant find any info on a 19 i have been looking i'lll look through again maybe i missed pages by accident
in store in london are they likely to have all sizes in stock to try to purchase on the day?


----------



## lolakitten

etk123 said:


> Hmmm I'm thinking....didn't Candice have a 19? And what size does darkangel have? I think she may have had a 19 and switched to an 18....have you gone through the Love thread? It's big and long but I know there's gotta be discussion and pics of 18/19s. Yes, you would be able to exchange as long as it's in perfect condition. Ugh too bad you can't get to a boutique!* I still wonder if I got the right size, months later lol.*



I did too - UNTIL I went to a boutique & tried the other sizes & was relieved that the one I got is the correct size for me & my lifestyle.

I have one of those funny wrists where the widest part is the part between my wrist bone & hand...


----------



## phillj12

Just wondering if any Love bracelet owners wear yours on the tighter side, vs a loose fit? I just got one and its a 16, which they said was my size and felt right when I tried it on at the sore. I prefer a snugger fit to a looser one, but I keep feeling the 2 inside screws. I think I may need to get used to it, but just curious. Thanks!


----------



## livethelake

I prefer a looser fit.  I was measured for a 17 but prefer the 19 for comfort and look.

If you can feel the screws on your bracelet, I think it might be a bit too small for you.

Does it feel comfortable?


----------



## phillj12

livethelake said:
			
		

> I prefer a looser fit.  I was measured for a 17 but prefer the 19 for comfort and look.
> 
> If you can feel the screws on your bracelet, I think it might be a bit too small for you.
> 
> Does it feel comfortable?



I went back to the store today and the woman looked at me and my wrist (both petite) and immed said the 16 was my size. I don't like it when bangles slide down my arm. It's comfortable, I just can feel them, I think. I think I need to wear it for a few days and see.


----------



## Paris_lily

I like it lose so I can stack with other love bracelets


----------



## lulilu

loose


----------



## etk123

Mine fits close. I can't feel the screws but when it goes up my arm it leaves little screw marks on my wrist. I think you just need to get used to wearing it. If you went with a 17 you'd still feel them, just further up. As long as it's not uncomfortable and you like the look of the fit you're good!


----------



## tweetie

Looser fit.  I fit the 16 technically but have a 17.  I like a more "bangle" look that can move up about 1/3 of the way up my forearm.


----------



## cupcake34

I think you will get used to the fit of the Love! I also prefer a tighter fit, but unfortunately my 16 still fits quite loose. However, 17 was way too big when I tried it in the boutique.

You wear this bracelet 24/7, so it should not bother you. I can imagine that if it is too big, it would bother you a lot.


----------



## laurayuki

Tighter fit, I hate when bangles are clunking around. Even with stacking I would prefer a snug fit. I have a 16 and it can be turned around by my other free hand and can go up about 2 cm above my wrist bone.


----------



## Kathd

I prefer a tighter fit as well. It might take some time to get used to wearing the bracelet 24/7? I remember I had some issues with it in the beginning also. 

You might want to do a search here - there are several threads on this topic.


----------



## phillj12

Kathd said:
			
		

> I prefer a tighter fit as well. It might take some time to get used to wearing the bracelet 24/7? I remember I had some issues with it in the beginning also.
> 
> You might want to do a search here - there are several threads on this topic.



I remember reading a good thread about sizes but couldn't find. Will search more. The SA said I don't need to rush to exchange so I will wear for a while and see if I get used to it. Didn't bother me at all while I slept so figured that was good. If those darn acres weren't so big!

Thank you for your advice!


----------



## inkyl

I prefer it to be loose.


----------



## j0s1e267

Looser fit.  I am OK with sliding 
My left wrist measures about 6inches/15.5cm but I was sized for a 17.


----------



## liez

I prefer a snug fit. My wrist measures 6 inch and I wear size 17. At the beginning I thought it was kind of tight. So I went back to the store trying to exchange for size 18. But size 18 was so huge on me that it can turn easily around my wrist. So I kept my size 17 and got used to it.


----------



## phillj12

liez said:
			
		

> I prefer a snug fit. My wrist measures 6 inch and I wear size 17. At the beginning I thought it was kind of tight. So I went back to the store trying to exchange for size 18. But size 18 was so huge on me that it can turn easily around my wrist. So I kept my size 17 and got used to it.



That's my situation with the 16! 

Does it bother you that it's snug? If it weren't Grant the screws I would love the 16, but I think I will get used to it.


----------



## liez

phillj12 said:


> That's my situation with the 16!
> 
> Does it bother you that it's snug? If it weren't Grant the screws I would love the 16, but I think I will get used to it.



The bracelet can naturally move about 2cm below my wristbone. I am OK with that, as that is the area where I want my bracelet to sit. Any size would leave screw mark as you push the bracelets to the lowest end ( or highest? I mean towards the shoulder direction). It really depends on how wide "movable range" you are trying to have. To me, I would rather trade off the "range" for a more "taylored look" around wrist bone and less banging into other objects.


----------



## rainrowan

I don't have a Love bracelet, but I had a dragon/phoenix gold wedding bangle that came so close to my wrist that it was up against my pulse point. As beautiful as it was, feeling the pulse point drove me nuts. If this is what you're kind of feeling, get the larger one.


----------



## phillj12

First, so sorry for all of my typos...darn auto-correct on the iphone! LOL!

No, it's not tight on my pulse point. I think my wrist is really just between a 16 and 17. It's 14.5 at the smallest point and 14.75cm at the largest point. i do want it to be a more tailored look and it drives me bananas to wear bangles that slide up my arm (like the Hermes clic clac in PM). Like I said, the 16 would be *perfect* if those screws didn't stick out so much! I have no problem with it's range of motion, i can even turn the bracelet completely on my wrist, it's just my bone sticks out in a way that leaves only about a .5mm of space between my wrist and the screw at the largest point. I think I'll get used to it and if not, will have to go with the 17, but I think my wrist is the smallest possible size that would be okay with the 17 and I think that might be too big for my liking. I'm going to give this a week or two and see where I'm at. If i'm not *thinking* about the bracelet I don't tend to notice it, but when I'm driving or turn my wrist a strange way, the screws tend to poke me a little. I wonder if it's kind of like the 'sizing beads' that are put in rings to make them smaller. It takes a while to get used to them and then you don't even notice them. 

I did find that all of the SAs who helped me, and who wore the Loves, wore them on the snug side. The manager helped me the other day and she had 2 with the older 6 diamonds and she hadn't taken them off in 12 years!! She told me to give it some time.

Love the bracelet though, can't stop staring at it! So pretty when it's so shiny...wish it would stay like that!

Thank you all so much for your feedback! It's been very helpful!


----------



## TechPrincess

I have the 16 and like the tighter fit .. I hate when bracelets slide halfway down my hands etc.. I think its just a matter of getting used to it


----------



## phillj12

TechPrincess said:


> I have the 16 and like the tighter fit .. I hate when bracelets slide halfway down my hands etc.. I think its just a matter of getting used to it



Thank you! Me too! In fact, I'm wearing my H- Clic Clac PM on my other wrist and it's driving me nuts sliding up and down my arm constantly! Like I said, I'm starting to hardly notice it, it's just when I do i get worried. Also worried...what if I gain weight?? My weight hasn't fluxuated more than 5lbs in the last 10 years, but who knows! LOL! Maybe I'm being ridiculous?!

Thanks again! Glad to hear Im' not the only one out there who likes it snug!


----------



## cupcake34

> Thank you! Me too! In fact, I'm wearing my H- Clic Clac PM on my other wrist and it's driving me nuts sliding up and down my arm constantly! Like I said, I'm starting to hardly notice it, it's just when I do i get worried. Also worried...what if I gain weight?? My weight hasn't fluxuated more than 5lbs in the last 10 years, but who knows! LOL! Maybe I'm being ridiculous?!
> 
> Thanks again! Glad to hear Im' not the only one out there who likes it snug!



I worry about that weight-gain point too. I guess wrist size doesn't change that much unless there is a significant weight gain.

I think it's best to buy what fits you now. And even if you gain weight and it does not fit anymore, you could still sell it and buy a new one in a bigger size? That's what I would probably do. I think the Loves hold their value quite well.


----------



## Lovefour

When I first got mine I panicked that I got it too small but now I love it!! It takes a couple of weeks to get used to. I would not want it hanging and turning so give it time! They are so beautiful enjoy!


----------



## TechPrincess

phillj12 said:


> Thank you! Me too! In fact, I'm wearing my H- Clic Clac PM on my other wrist and it's driving me nuts sliding up and down my arm constantly! Like I said, I'm starting to hardly notice it, it's just when I do i get worried. Also worried...what if I gain weight?? My weight hasn't fluxuated more than 5lbs in the last 10 years, but who knows! LOL! Maybe I'm being ridiculous?!
> 
> Thanks again! Glad to hear Im' not the only one out there who likes it snug!



I wouldn't worry about the weight issue since you haven't fluctuated much in the past few years..


----------



## phillj12

Lovefour said:


> When I first got mine I panicked that I got it too small but now I love it!! It takes a couple of weeks to get used to. I would not want it hanging and turning so give it time! They are so beautiful enjoy!



Great! Glad I'm not the only one! I do like it snug. When I was wearing my clic clac it was making me c-r-a-z-y and made me realize how much i like the fit of the Love. When it turns a certain way it does feel uncomfortable, but I think it's just the newness of it!

Many thanks, I'll give it some time! 

Love looking at it tho!


----------



## coolb0yalex

I am a skinny guy looking to buy myself a Cartier Love Bracelet. Do you think I should have a looser fit so it travels down the wrist by 2-3 inches? What do you all think would make a guy work it so it looks attractive?


----------



## phillj12

coolb0yalex said:
			
		

> I am a skinny guy looking to buy myself a Cartier Love Bracelet. Do you think I should have a looser fit so it travels down the wrist by 2-3 inches? What do you all think would make a guy work it so it looks attractive?



IMO I think a guy would look better with it more fitted, vs looking like a bangle. Go try it on tho and see what is comfortable for you.


----------



## coolb0yalex

phillj12 said:


> IMO I think a guy would look better with it more fitted, vs looking like a bangle. Go try it on tho and see what is comfortable for you.



Alright. Thanks for your advice.

I'm actually scared of getting one now that I read reports that many of the newer system has the LOVE bracelet loosening up and falling off frequently :/ I'm quite careful with my belongings, but I want my screwed on bracelet, to stay screwed on...


----------



## phillj12

coolb0yalex said:
			
		

> Alright. Thanks for your advice.
> 
> I'm actually scared of getting one now that I read reports that many of the newer system has the LOVE bracelet loosening up and falling off frequently :/ I'm quite careful with my belongings, but I want my screwed on bracelet, to stay screwed on...



I've only been wearing mine a few days but my DH screwed it in pretty tightly and I keep checking and the screws haven't budged at all. I think in the first few weeks you can just use the screwdriver and tighten a little every few days to be sure. I was nervous too but I really wanted it and decided they are isolate incidents! Good luck!


----------



## jessio312

Can i get my cartier bracelets stretched out?


----------



## Candice0985

jessio312 said:


> Can i get my cartier bracelets stretched out?


no...I wouldn't recommend that. you'll completely ruin the bracelet. it would cost you as much to do this as to buy a new one, and Cartier wouldn't authorize that!


----------



## purseaddict86

jessio312 said:
			
		

> Can i get my cartier bracelets stretched out?



How would you do that??


----------



## purseaddict86

Phillyfan said:
			
		

> I have one Cartier cuff in rose gold. I think it is 17 size. For those of you that wear two next to each other, do you wear same size for both?



Yes definitely get the same size! Won't fit comfortably if you don't!


----------



## greenteawasabi

omg, i i think we have the same wrist size lol. the sizes 16 and 17 look almost identical on me as they do you.

am under the same dilemma. picking up my RG Love this Wednesday and am stressing out about it! i do notice i always wear my wrist accessories snug (e.g. Rolex, diamond bangle). 

but unlike the watch/normal bangle, the LOVE is going to be a permanent non-resizable fix, thus the worry. help!


----------



## jessio312

Candice0985 said:


> no...I wouldn't recommend that. you'll completely ruin the bracelet. it would cost you as much to do this as to buy a new one, and Cartier wouldn't authorize that!



Thank you, i wish i could


----------



## rosieroseanna

I prefer them looser, I think it's more comfortable and makes your wrists looks slimmer. Kourtney Kardashian wears hers loo


----------



## rosieroseanna

Loose!


----------



## BocaBarbie

My wrist measures 6.1" (literally a drop over 6").  What size love bracelet would you recommend for everyday wear and not sliding too far up my arm??


----------



## BocaBarbie

My wrist measures 6.1" (literally a drop over 6"). What size love bracelet would you recommend for everyday wear and not sliding too far up my arm??


----------



## BocaBarbie

My wrist measures 6.1" (literally a drop over 6"). What size love bracelet would you recommend for everyday wear and not sliding too far up my arm??


----------



## cupcake34

> My wrist measures 6.1" (literally a drop over 6"). What size love bracelet would you recommend for everyday wear and not sliding too far up my arm??



I think a 17 would be fine


----------



## Lovefour

BocaBarbie said:


> My wrist measures 6.1" (literally a drop over 6"). What size love bracelet would you recommend for everyday wear and not sliding too far up my arm??


same size wrist and I have a 17 and love it!


----------



## BocaBarbie

Lovefour said:


> same size wrist and I have a 17 and love it!



By any chance did you try the 16?  I didnt try it but my husband bought me a 17 and want to make sure.


----------



## dster1

What size would you ladies recommend for my wrist size of 14.5cm? That measurement includes my wrist bone too. I'm planning on ordering this week from the website (so I can get my money back if I make returns) but I'm tempted to just get in the store since I'm fairly certain I'll be keeping it.


----------



## Lovefour

BocaBarbie said:


> By any chance did you try the 16?  I didnt try it but my husband bought me a 17 and want to make sure.


No actually I did not. I just had the store measure me and I put the 17 on and it was perfect!


----------



## Lovefour

BocaBarbie
Sorry if the pics are too big not great at that but this gives you an idea of how it fits!


----------



## cldixon1

In the store, I tried on and loved the size 16 love. After wearing a few days though, I notice it is a little small. The screws press into my skin and leave little marks. I have a 15 wrist (sometimes 15.5 in the humidity). 

I had already mentioned this in a different thread and got some great suggestions, so I decided to start a post with pictures to get some more advice!  

So, given the screw marks (that you can kind of see in one of the pics) should I size up? 
















Ignore the white paper. It's me measuring how a 17 would fit.


----------



## LDDChanel

It doesn't look bad but if the screws are bothering you I'd go for a bigger size. It's personal preference if you like a more fitted or looser fit but the most important thing is that it's comfortable. This is something you're going to wear 24/7 so you shouldn't be uncomfortable.


----------



## phillj12

LOL, you know my opinion! 


In the 3rd photo is that where the bracelet falls if you let it go? Does it slide easily over your wrist bone?


----------



## lubird217

The 2nd photo looks tight. Is it uncomfortable?


----------



## cldixon1

It is a little uncomfortable. It won't fall over wrist bone unless I move it.


----------



## beachy10

I have a 17 and it fits pretty close to yours, maybe a little looser. I get the screw marks as well but I don't feel them. I know the Love fits differently on my left arm than my right. Have you tried switching arms?


----------



## Lovefour

I agree with Beachy. The thing is everyone's arm and wrists are so different. It seems like it's the correct size going up your arm towards the elbow but I wonder about your wrist bone. I'll try and show you mine size 17 my wrist is 15.25. I hope this helps we all have struggled with fit. Don't wait too long because some stores are not as nice about exchanging. After 7 days they would not exchange my friends.


----------



## cldixon1

Thanks so much! Yours looks great! It is very ofd that it doesn't go past my wrist bone. It is constricting. I almost positive I'm going to get the 17. My SA knows and he is fine with it. He told me to wear it for a week and then decide, but I don't think I need a week!! Haha


----------



## phillj12

cldixon1 said:


> Thanks so much! Yours looks great! It is very ofd that it doesn't go past my wrist bone. It is constricting. I almost positive I'm going to get the 17. My SA knows and he is fine with it. He told me to wear it for a week and then decide, but I don't think I need a week!! Haha



I think it should at least have some movement towards your wristbone. Lovefour, yours looks like a great fit!


----------



## KristenG

Definitely size up. I also considered the 16 but it felt too restricting as well. My 17 is slightly big, but I'd rather it be loose than tight.


----------



## Greentea

Sorry, hon - I think it's a tad too tight. If you get one that just slightly moves over the wrist bone on its own, the world of Love bracelet comfort will open up!!


----------



## KristenG

Here is how my 17 fits. For reference, my wrist at the bone is 14.5 cm, about 5 3/4 inches.


----------



## cldixon1

Ahh Kristeng yours fits like a dream!! I hope when I get the 17 mine fits that way! Beautiful


----------



## KristenG

Thanks! I'm so happy I didn't take the 16 I tried on and tried to convince myself that it was "fine" since it was the only yellow they had that wasn't a 20+ size. My 17 is rose gold, which I hadn't even considered at all until I tried it on. I fell in love with the fit and color of the rose in 17.


----------



## etk123

I think you might be better off going up a size. The Love stays on all the time, much better to have a little bit of breathing room. It's beautiful!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

good choice to get the 17.  the 16 looks tight


----------



## phillj12

KristenG said:


> Here is how my 17 fits. For reference, my wrist at the bone is 14.5 cm, about 5 3/4 inches.



How long have you had yours? It's soo shiny! I've had mine for a few months and its so scratched.


----------



## KristenG

phillj12 said:


> How long have you had yours? It's soo shiny! I've had mine for a few months and its so scratched.



A week today.  I have quite a few scratches and I'm trying REALLY hard not to freak out. LOL I love how shiny it is. I hope I love it as much when it gets a patina from being worn.


----------



## jessio312

I think you should also go up to a 17


----------



## phillj12

Well, it looks AMAZING! You will still enjoy it! I haven't had mine super long, but despite the scratches, I love it and adore looking at it!




KristenG said:


> A week today.  I have quite a few scratches and I'm trying REALLY hard not to freak out. LOL I love how shiny it is. I hope I love it as much when it gets a patina from being worn.


----------



## missD

Looks tight.


----------



## Harpertoo

Just wondering if you ended up following the sizing formula Cartier reccommends for your Love bracelet.
I may have my SO buy one for me when he's traveling....want to get the size right.

I think the SA I spoke to said measure wrist circumference then add 2.5 cm for a tight fit.


----------



## radio_shrink

2.5 cm for loose fit....definitely not a tight fit! I have a 15.5 cm wrist and have a size 18 love bracelet....and its definitely a loose fitting one. I think they say 1 cm or 1.5 cm for tight fit. HTH


----------



## Harpertoo

radio_shrink said:


> 2.5 cm for loose fit....definitely not a tight fit! I have a 15.5 cm wrist and have a size 18 love bracelet....and its definitely a loose fitting one. I think they say 1 cm or 1.5 cm for tight fit. HTH



Thanks!
I thought it was adding a lot of cm!
Phew.


----------



## cldixon1

My wrist is 15-15.5 cm and i got a 17. It's perfect


----------



## KristenG

My wrist is 14.5 cm and I have a 17. It's a loose fit.


----------



## jessio312

I'm not sure what I sized at but I have a size 17 and it's fitted, if I can go back id get an 18.


----------



## faintlymacabre

I have a 15cm wrist and a size 17 cuff.  It's perfect.


----------



## stmary

KristenG said:


> My wrist is 14.5 cm and I have a 17. It's a loose fit.



we have the same wrist size and have the 17 too. it's loose and now im thinking I should have gotten the 16 instead.


----------



## jssl1688

Same dilemma. Wish I could help. I'm now waiting for others to chime in too. Hope u get the right size and fit for your love!


----------



## Greentea

cldixon1 said:


> My wrist is 15-15.5 cm and i got a 17. It's perfect



ditto


----------



## LDDChanel

cldixon1 said:


> My wrist is 15-15.5 cm and i got a 17. It's perfect


Same here.


----------



## munkeebag81

If I am 16.5 cm what size should I get?  I don't want it too loose because I plan on wearing it with my watch.


----------



## munkeebag81

Not my blog but I like how she wears her love with the Rolex.  

http://andeelayne.blogspot.com/2013/03/spring-looks.html


----------



## designerdiva40

My wrist is 16cm & I chose an 18 which I love the fit of


----------



## GucciObsessed

My wrist is 15.25 cm and I have a size 18 love in WG. I love that it's looser like a bangle and I can push it about 4 inches up my arm. I think everyone prefers a different fit though!


----------



## prplhrt21

I have a 16.5cm wrist got the size 17 cuff...just right for me..don't like my bracelets loose


----------



## oyita

I have got a 14.5 cm wrist and I went for a 17 cuff, but i am in the process of exchanging it with a size 16 . The cuff is tricky, if it is not the right fit with wiggling your arm it may fall off.

my humble recommendation would be to go the store and try it on for at least half an hour to make sure before you finally decide. dont get rushed, because later on the customer service may not be so smooth. (i dont know if i am the only one disappointed by their after sales customer service, in europe...)


----------



## munkeebag81

I am very reluctant to go back to the store.  The SA was not helpful and she just looked at me when I asked to take a look at the bracelet... like she didn't understand what I was saying.  She also made a comment about my age and how I look so young ( dont get me wrong... that is always a wonderful compliment) but I think she assumed because I was 'young' I wouldn't be able to afford it?  Silly but that is how I felt.




oyita said:


> I have got a 14.5 cm wrist and I went for a 17 cuff, but i am in the process of exchanging it with a size 16 . The cuff is tricky, if it is not the right fit with wiggling your arm it may fall off.
> 
> my humble recommendation would be to go the store and try it on for at least half an hour to make sure before you finally decide. dont get rushed, because later on the customer service may not be so smooth. (i dont know if i am the only one disappointed by their after sales customer service, in europe...)


----------



## munkeebag81

I am very reluctant to go back to the store.  The SA was not helpful and she just looked at me when I asked to take a look at the bracelet... like she didn't understand what I was saying.  She also made a comment about my age and how I look so young ( dont get me wrong... that is always a wonderful compliment) but I think she assumed because I was 'young' I wouldn't be able to afford it?  Silly but that is how I felt.




oyita said:


> I have got a 14.5 cm wrist and I went for a 17 cuff, but i am in the process of exchanging it with a size 16 . The cuff is tricky, if it is not the right fit with wiggling your arm it may fall off.
> 
> my humble recommendation would be to go the store and try it on for at least half an hour to make sure before you finally decide. dont get rushed, because later on the customer service may not be so smooth. (i dont know if i am the only one disappointed by their after sales customer service, in europe...)


----------



## stmary

I have 14.5 wrist. I got 17 because I like it loose but it's prone to banging etc and I got 16 and though it's a bit snug (but still comfortable) it's so much better in the end. from now on, I will get the snuggier fit based on this experience.


----------



## oyita

munkeebag81 said:


> I am very reluctant to go back to the store.  The SA was not helpful and she just looked at me when I asked to take a look at the bracelet... like she didn't understand what I was saying.  She also made a comment about my age and how I look so young ( dont get me wrong... that is always a wonderful compliment) but I think she assumed because I was 'young' I wouldn't be able to afford it?  Silly but that is how I felt.



Well, I think that it is very sad that they treat potential customers this way.. Afterall a young new customer is a potential future loyal customer. Bad for their image.

In the istanbul store for example, the SA did not even bother to put on gloves when i went in to try the smaller size.

But don´t pay attention to what they make you feel and don´t let them ruin the whole experience of buying the bracelet part of which is trying it on until you are convinced. Go out to the store several times if necessary, and make sure you are comfortable with the fit.


----------



## InflightGoddess

Do all Cartier love bracelets come in the same width size?


----------



## cartier_love

InflightGoddess said:


> Do all Cartier love bracelets come in the same width size?


 
They do make an extra large bracelet. It's not that common though.


----------



## glistenpearls

I did follow their sizing ruler. My wrist is 16.5 and I went with 18 since there was no such thing as size 17.5.


----------



## bagsforme

I have a 15.5 wrist and wear a 17 bracelet.  Wish I would have gotten an 18.  

Its not tight but would like it a little looser.


----------



## phillj12

My wrist is 14.75cm and I wear a 17. It's a bit looser than I'd like but 16 wasn't comfortable.


----------



## cherlynk

Hi! How much is a love bangle in singapore now?


----------



## lizz66

I am buying a cartier bracelet before the increase but my sure if I should size up 1 or 2 cm. What has everyone else done?

Thanks!!


----------



## LDDChanel

I would go with 2 cm. My wrist is 15 cm and I wear the Love in 17. I definitely wouldn't go any smaller. The 16 would fit but I don't think it would be comfortable. Hope that helps.


----------



## allure244

I went up two centimeters as well from my wrist circumference. 1 cm up was way too constricting. 3cm up was too loose as I preferred a more fitted look. Plus I felt that if the bracelet were too big I would be more apt to bang it against stuff.


----------



## stephhamedeo

phillj12 said:


> First, so sorry for all of my typos...darn auto-correct on the iphone! LOL!
> 
> No, it's not tight on my pulse point. I think my wrist is really just between a 16 and 17. It's 14.5 at the smallest point and 14.75cm at the largest point. i do want it to be a more tailored look and it drives me bananas to wear bangles that slide up my arm (like the Hermes clic clac in PM). Like I said, the 16 would be *perfect* if those screws didn't stick out so much! I have no problem with it's range of motion, i can even turn the bracelet completely on my wrist, it's just my bone sticks out in a way that leaves only about a .5mm of space between my wrist and the screw at the largest point. I think I'll get used to it and if not, will have to go with the 17, but I think my wrist is the smallest possible size that would be okay with the 17 and I think that might be too big for my liking. I'm going to give this a week or two and see where I'm at. If i'm not *thinking* about the bracelet I don't tend to notice it, but when I'm driving or turn my wrist a strange way, the screws tend to poke me a little. I wonder if it's kind of like the 'sizing beads' that are put in rings to make them smaller. It takes a while to get used to them and then you don't even notice them.
> 
> I did find that all of the SAs who helped me, and who wore the Loves, wore them on the snug side. The manager helped me the other day and she had 2 with the older 6 diamonds and she hadn't taken them off in 12 years!! She told me to give it some time.
> 
> Love the bracelet though, can't stop staring at it! So pretty when it's so shiny...wish it would stay like that!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your feedback! It's been very helpful!


hey! i currently seem to be in the same dilemma as you were :x. The 16 fits perfect, however, I'm thinking of going up to a size 17 because I can feel the screws and I'm afraid it will be annoying. What did you end up going with and are you happy with your choice? Cheers xx


----------



## stephhamedeo

Hi all! Currently in a bit of a dilemma. I was fitted in store for the Love bracelet in a size 16, which fit quite well except I have protruding wrist bones and I could feel the screws every time I moved by hand. The SA was certain that size 16 would be perfect for me, as she recommends a tight fit, however I felt like it was a bit too snug for my comfort. From my understanding the SA's always seem to push the smaller size over the bigger. The size 17 was definitely looser and fit like a true bangle. Does anyone have any experience with what I am currently deciding between? Suggestions greatly appreciated xx :kiss:

For reference: my wrist is about 15 cm on largest part


----------



## QuelleFromage

I REALLY don't like the loose feel. It bounces around when I do yoga and digs into my arm. However mine is a 15 and to order a 14 will apparently take a very long time.


----------



## Rami00

I wear two 16s not loose or tight on my wrist. Love it!


----------



## Nicki828

My wrist measures 16. I felt the 17 was too snug and went with the 18 for more of a bangle fit. I guess it's your comfort that matters. I liked the looser fit better.


----------



## goldengirl123

My understanding is the bracelet is not intended to fit loose like a bangle. It also depends on where on the arm or wrist you want to wear it. (Mine rests about two inches above my wrist bone.)  having said that, it's totally a personal preference. Good luck!


----------



## erinrose

Get what you are comfortable with, that is the most important! Not what the SA thinks, she is not the one paying for it and she won´t be wearing it, you are. I´d get the 17 if I were you.


----------



## pree

stephhamedeo said:


> Hi all! Currently in a bit of a dilemma. I was fitted in store for the Love bracelet in a size 16, which fit quite well except I have protruding wrist bones and I could feel the screws every time I moved by hand. The SA was certain that size 16 would be perfect for me, as she recommends a tight fit, however I felt like it was a bit too snug for my comfort. From my understanding the SA's always seem to push the smaller size over the bigger. The size 17 was definitely looser and fit like a true bangle. Does anyone have any experience with what I am currently deciding between? Suggestions greatly appreciated xx :kiss:
> 
> For reference: my wrist is about 15 cm on largest part


 
I read that for a snug fit, get the size 1cm more than you wrist size. For a looser fit, get the size 2 cm more.
i think that a size 17 sounds right for you


----------



## schatje

If 16 is uncomfortable in anyway, then I'd go for the 17. I can imagine how irritating and uncomfy it can be to feel the screws hitting your wristbone every time you move your hand. 

My wrist is 14cm and my 16 fits perfectly, I do not feel it hitting my wristbone in anyway when I move my hand. I agree that 17 sounds right for you.


----------



## Swanky

erinrose said:


> get what you are comfortable with, that is the most important! Not what the sa thinks, she is not the one paying for it and she won´t be wearing it, you are. I´d get the 17 if i were you.




ita


----------



## sheanabelle

Go for the 17 so you wont regret.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

I recently got mine and I was sized for an 18 (from memory I think my wrist is about 16.7cm or something like that). When I did try it on, I moved my hand in a circular motion. The tightness around my wrist (where you measure your pulse point) where the bracelet was sitting was just plain uncomfortable - even for five minutes! I decided to size up to a 19 and it is snug but it has freedom to move up and down my arm (for maybe about 4 - 5cm), but it is a bit of a struggle to turn it about my arm. 

The only regret by sizing up, is that even as I am typing this now, the bracelet is bumping about everywhere and well when I take showers well I give my right arm free threading sessions when I am absent mildly washing myself. Pretty minor first world problems but overall I am happy that I sized up!


----------



## pinklambies

Hi everyone,

I am buying a YG Love soon but I just need help choosing a size... I cannot, for the life of me, decide on one! Both fit and are both comfortable. Size 16 cannot rotate on my wrist, whereas size 17 can. Size 16 goes about maximum 2-2.5 inches up my arm (towards shoulder), and size 17 goes up about 3-3.5 inches. I am afraid that if I choose size 16, it will be uncomfortable in the summer when it's hot. But, if I choose size 17, apparently that can lead to more scratching/banging because it's looser. Unfortunately, the SA was not very helpful and did not offer any suggestions.

What kind of fit did you Love bracelet owners choose and why?

I've attached 2 photos of size 16 in this post. I will attach photos of size 17 in the next post!


----------



## pinklambies

Here are 3 photos of size 17!


----------



## Makenna

I am thinking the same thing as you, 16 maybe too tight during the warm summer months.  Did your SA make any recommendations?


----------



## pinklambies

Makenna said:


> I am thinking the same thing as you, 16 maybe too tight during the warm summer months.  Did your SA make any recommendations?



No, she wasn't very helpful  I even asked if she had any recommendations - she just said "everyone is different." :wondering


----------



## luvmy3girls

I think the 17 might be best. 16 looks kinda tight


----------



## prplhrt21

Agree...size 17


----------



## LibraSH

Mine fits like 17 on you, and can fall down 3 inches when raising my arm. It doesn't scratch much as I thought it would.  So size 17 gets my vote.


----------



## smile4me6

I just got one and mine fits like the 16 fits on you.  It's not too tight and does not move much.  It also does not rotate on my wrist.  Mine is quite comfortable and I forget that it is there.  It will just depend on what is most comfortable to you. Good luck on your decision!!!


----------



## 00sara00

My vote goes to size 16


----------



## Nymf

Mind fits like your 17, mine can just rotate on my wrist. Very comfortable and it doesn't get banged around all that much


----------



## JOJA

The SA is right ~ it is different for everyone!  Some people like a tighter fit and others like looser.  I can rotate my bracelet but it doesn't turn on its own ~ I wouldn't like it if it did.  

It really is a personal preference ~ if you usually wear your bracelets looser I would go with the 17, if you generally like a snugger fit go with the smaller.  You really can't go wrong with either because both look like they are a good fit for you.

ETA ~ after looking at the photo's again I like the size 16 on you better.  I feel like the 17 looks a little too big ~ IMO.


----------



## Leo the Lion

I vote for size: 17. It looks more comfortable and during the hot months you can get sweaty or swell a little and I think it would look even tighter. When in doubt always go up. My SA knew my size instantly by looking at my wrist and finger. I tried the smaller one and she was right. I didn't want a red line on my skin.

It looks fabulous on you just be comfortable!


----------



## sailorstripes

Another vote for the 16, but I like a tighter fit. I agree with others that they both look great on you!


----------



## 00sara00

If you plan to wear it with a watch, then I would suggest to wear the watch and see which size looks better with it. 
However, if you prefer to wear it alone then I would vote for size 16 again.


----------



## Minkas

I vote for the 17 as well because mine fits similarly and is perfect for me.

I like the very fitted look, but if your arm swells a bit in summer, or if you gain weight, the screw closure on the inside might become uncomfortable and dig into your arm. It doesn't look too loose on you either, so it shouldn't slide around and knock into things.


----------



## pinklambies

Thanks everyone for the comments and suggestions. This has been so very helpful!  I am taking everything into consideration and will think about sizing for a day or two hehehe


----------



## lilsweetie

I vote 17. I really dislike tight jewelry in general and I think it doesn't look as good when fitted snugly.
I have a size 19 and from my wrist it can go up 4-5 inches which is is probably looser than it should be, but i would way prefer that over tight. It does have some scratches but nothing major.

I also like the option of pushing it up my arm and putting it under my sleeve if I don't want it close to my wrist - like when I am working at the computer - as I wear mine on my right.


----------



## Caz71

I like 17cm on u. I have cuff version and wished it wasnt as fitted like a 16cm

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Caz71

Also forget to add. One wrist will measure smaller than yr other wrist. So the 16cm might feel better worn on yr smaller wrist. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## gagabag

Another vote for 16 based on your photos. 17 looked so big!


----------



## gators

I think either size would work for you, but I prefer the 17.  I have the 17 and it fits similar to your pics.  I like the fact that I can push it down my arm a bit and I never feel it's too loose when worn closer to my wrist.  I can also turn mine easily, but it can't turn on its own.  I haven't had mine long enough to experience the summer months yet, so I can't comment on that.  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## sjunky13

Here is what Cartier suggests;  It is supposed to fit like the 16, to the small part of your wrist. To be secured and not move around. Everyone in Cartier wear it how it should fit, like a chastity belt for your wrist.

I personally like it a bit larger, like the 17 fits you. I wear mine looser.  So it is really up to you. What do you like? Will you be stacking it? Wearing it alone? etc

Enjoy, the first love bracelet is fun!


----------



## missyb

17 for sure.


----------



## Stylish P

I think you will be happy with size 17.


----------



## Nicki828

pinklambies said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am buying a YG Love soon but I just need help choosing a size... I cannot, for the life of me, decide on one! Both fit and are both comfortable. Size 16 cannot rotate on my wrist, whereas size 17 can. Size 16 goes about maximum 2-2.5 inches up my arm (towards shoulder), and size 17 goes up about 3-3.5 inches. I am afraid that if I choose size 16, it will be uncomfortable in the summer when it's hot. But, if I choose size 17, apparently that can lead to more scratching/banging because it's looser. Unfortunately, the SA was not very helpful and did not offer any suggestions.
> 
> What kind of fit did you Love bracelet owners choose and why?
> 
> I've attached 2 photos of size 16 in this post. I will attach photos of size 17 in the next post!



I was in the same boat as you. 17 was a perfect snugger fit and 18 is loose and moves up and down my wrist. I went with the 18 as I was more comfortable having more movement. I felt a little constricted with the tighter fit. I think. Out people go with the snug fit though.


----------



## sheanabelle

I prefer a tighter fit and own a size 16. However...having recently had two babies back to back and issues with swelling it became too uncomfortable to wear and in retrospect, wish I had gone with a 17.


----------



## marimarlo

My vote was 16. Mine fits like your 17 but now I wish I got it tighter like your 16. In my point of view, I think it's beautiful when a bracelet is close to the hand  ! But other members have made really good points too tho...
Enjoy it and try to not stare at it all day like me x)


----------



## pinklambies

Thank you for all the responses everyone! I am so excited and will be getting it in a week or two (probably the latter). I am going to try them on again on that day and pick then  Can't wait to do a reveal and show you guys!!!


----------



## Morrison7552

Pinklambies--- I was in between sizes too and I got the larger of the two because it can be uncomfortable against the wrist bone if it's too tight--- but also a bonus about having it a bit larger is I can pull it up farther when I am doing something and it'll stay put and this preventing it from being to close to my wrists, so there's less banging. Or if I'm am holding somethings heavy the bracelet isn't banging against the object near the wrist it'll pulled up far.


----------



## Luxelifemomma

Mine fits like your 16. I originally went with a bigger size and exchanged because I didn't like it rotating. I'm happy with this size. It would take a lot of swelling to make the lower part of my wrist be the same size as two inches up it.


----------



## Sterre

Mine fits like your picture size 16. Most of the time it's ok, I do wonder sometimes if I should have taken the bigger size though!


----------



## missisa07

I vote for the 17 on you.  I got the 16, and it fits perfectly--but I now regret it, and wish I got it a little looser (17) so that it runs up and down my wrist more.  It's really personal preference.


----------



## vagabag

i like the look of 17


----------



## biax

pinklambies said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am buying a YG Love soon but I just need help choosing a size... I cannot, for the life of me, decide on one! Both fit and are both comfortable. Size 16 cannot rotate on my wrist, whereas size 17 can. Size 16 goes about maximum 2-2.5 inches up my arm (towards shoulder), and size 17 goes up about 3-3.5 inches. I am afraid that if I choose size 16, it will be uncomfortable in the summer when it's hot. But, if I choose size 17, apparently that can lead to more scratching/banging because it's looser. Unfortunately, the SA was not very helpful and did not offer any suggestions.
> 
> What kind of fit did you Love bracelet owners choose and why?
> 
> I've attached 2 photos of size 16 in this post. I will attach photos of size 17 in the next post!


May I ask what is your wrist size?


----------



## pinklambies

biax said:


> May I ask what is your wrist size?


Hi biax,
I don't have a measuring tape currently but I believe it is about or just under 14.5 cm. I ended up getting size 16 and I am happy with that size. Hope that helps!


----------



## CHPC

smile4me6 said:


> I just got one and mine fits like the 16 fits on you.  It's not too tight and does not move much.  It also does not rotate on my wrist.  Mine is quite comfortable and I forget that it is there.  It will just depend on what is most comfortable to you. Good luck on your decision!!!


Hi there! Just got the bracelet and upset because the screws are leaving marks and sometimes the bracelet itself will leave marks. I can't go up another size as it is too big. Did that happen to you? Will I just get use to it? Here are some pics. Please help!!!


----------



## pinklambies

CHPC said:


> Hi there! Just got the bracelet and upset because the screws are leaving marks and sometimes the bracelet itself will leave marks. I can't go up another size as it is too big. Did that happen to you? Will I just get use to it? Here are some pics. Please help!!!


Hello! Congrats on your new bracelet  This is totally normal (in my opinion)! This happens to me daily. When I am working, I usually push the bracelet further up my arm so it always leaves bracelet and screw marks. This doesn't bother me at all. You are probably just getting used to it still! It looks perfect on you


----------



## Miss CC

CHPC said:


> Hi there! Just got the bracelet and upset because the screws are leaving marks and sometimes the bracelet itself will leave marks. I can't go up another size as it is too big. Did that happen to you? Will I just get use to it? Here are some pics. Please help!!!



Yes totally normal.  Unless it's painful or really irritating you...I think you'll get used to it [emoji4].


----------



## CHPC

pinklambies said:


> Hello! Congrats on your new bracelet  This is totally normal (in my opinion)! This happens to me daily. When I am working, I usually push the bracelet further up my arm so it always leaves bracelet and screw marks. This doesn't bother me at all. You are probably just getting used to it still! It looks perfect on you


Thank you pinklambies 

Do you get the marks when the bracelet is closest to your hand/wrist? I do. I think I'll keep it just was freaking out didn't know it left marks. I also think I need to get use to the heaviness of it.


----------



## pinklambies

CHPC said:


> Thank you pinklambies
> 
> Do you get the marks when the bracelet is closest to your hand/wrist? I do. I think I'll keep it just was freaking out didn't know it left marks. I also think I need to get use to the heaviness of it.



If it's closer to my hand/wrist, I do get marks if I have my arm on the table while typing or what not. I think you just need to get used to it  It's the same as the marks from a watch if you lay your arm on a table long enough.


----------



## arwen

My Love is even  a bit more loose-fitting than yours and I still get these marks from time to time.
I get them when I push it further up my arm and also as mentioned when my arm is on the table. I barely notice these marks anymore.
You will get used to wearing the Love after a while, it´s really only irritating in the beginning.


----------



## Makenna

Congrats on your beautiful bracelet!  It's normal, it happens to me daily, you'll get used to it.


----------



## CHPC

Makenna said:


> Congrats on your beautiful bracelet!  It's normal, it happens to me daily, you'll get used to it.


My hand/arm has been hurting at night and I think it may be the bracelet. Anyone have that problem !? Please let me know!!!!! Could I take it off everyday at night or does that create a problem with the screws??


----------



## alf13

I'm very conflicted over what size of Love bracelet to get.  My wrist measures 15.5 cm. The 17 fits snugly  (but not too snugly) and is comfortable, for the most part. It falls almost two inches below my wrist bone. My only real concern is how it will feel on hot, humid days. 

I actually like the way the 18 looks on me better, but I can rotate it completely around on my wrist very easily. Should it be able to do that? I think it might drive me a little nuts to have to rotate it back in place, especially since my grand plan is to stack two together.

I wish they made a size 17.5!!


----------



## Storm Spirit

I was in a very similar dilemma. My wrist measures 14.5cm, and although the 16 was comfy, it felt more snug, and I prefer a bit of movement in bracelets. I was also concerned about how a snug bangle would feel on a hot day, so went for the 17 - I can rotate it on my wrist, but it doesn't do this when left alone.

If yours rotates on its own, it might be too big, but having said that, IMO stacking bracelets looks better when they're loose and can move freely


----------



## pr3980

Storm Spirit said:


> I was in a very similar dilemma. My wrist measures 14.5cm, and although the 16 was comfy, it felt more snug, and I prefer a bit of movement in bracelets. I was also concerned about how a snug bangle would feel on a hot day, so went for the 17 - I can rotate it on my wrist, but it doesn't do this when left alone.
> 
> If yours rotates on its own, it might be too big, but having said that, IMO stacking bracelets looks better when they're loose and can move freely



yes, exactly what i went through with mine, i went for bigger one, my wrist is 14'5 and i wear 17


----------



## alf13

Thank you both very much. I think I will go with the 18.


----------



## scarlet555

alf13 said:


> Thank you both very much. I think I will go with the 18.


I think 18 will be great for you!!


----------



## Yodabest

CHPC said:


> My hand/arm has been hurting at night and I think it may be the bracelet. Anyone have that problem !? Please let me know!!!!! Could I take it off everyday at night or does that create a problem with the screws??



Just curious, did you end up getting used to it? I'm considering a love bracelet and have this concern that the 24/7 thing won't be comfortable.


----------



## CHPC

PC1984 said:


> Just curious, did you end up getting used to it? I'm considering a love bracelet and have this concern that the 24/7 thing won't be comfortable.



Hi there! I actually had to switch the arm. I had it on the right but I couldn't get use to it (full disclaimer though I have issues with that arm, I wear a brace sometimes at work because of using the computer too much). It is fine on the left but sometimes I'll have to move it at night. Got use to it for the most part  I have the tank watch and I get annoyed wearing it on the left with my watch and ring but will have to just deal with that. 

Have you tried the bracelet on!?


----------



## Yodabest

CHPC said:


> Hi there! I actually had to switch the arm. I had it on the right but I couldn't get use to it (full disclaimer though I have issues with that arm, I wear a brace sometimes at work because of using the computer too much). It is fine on the left but sometimes I'll have to move it at night. Got use to it for the most part  I have the tank watch and I get annoyed wearing it on the left with my watch and ring but will have to just deal with that.
> 
> Have you tried the bracelet on!?


Thanks for the quick reply! Yes I tried it on while on vacation a few months ago and then tried it try it on again at a store local to me but they'd only let me let lay the top part over my wrist to see how it looked, so I couldn't really assess fit.


----------



## Caz71

did u try it on your other wrist as I find both wrists are different . Maybe the size 16 or other wrist. I find my left wrist is fatter.


----------



## luxebaglover

Hello! I just have a quick question. I just got a love bangle but had the confusion as to whether choose the size 16 or the 17. My wrist size is 15 cm. I got the 16 but I think I made the wrong decision. The 16 feels snuggle but I don't know if I have enough room for another swollen pregnancy, but the size 17 had a lot of movement back and forth. Anyone felt this way? Regrets? If you could exchange it, would you?  TIA


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

luxebaglover said:


> Hello! I just have a quick question. I just got a love bangle but had the confusion as to whether choose the size 16 or the 17. My wrist size is 15 cm. I got the 16 but I think I made the wrong decision. The 16 feels snuggle but I don't know if I have enough room for another swollen pregnancy, but the size 17 had a lot of movement back and forth. Anyone felt this way? Regrets? If you could exchange it, would you?  TIA



I'm currently going through this right now.  My wrist is 16cm but 17 feels like it will drive me nuts but the 18 has a decent amount of room.  I'm leaning towards the larger size as I don't like tight jewelry at all, so it's for sure personal preference.  Let us know what you decide.  Good luck!


----------



## luxebaglover

BaltimoreJenny said:


> I'm currently going through this right now.  My wrist is 16cm but 17 feels like it will drive me nuts but the 18 has a decent amount of room.  I'm leaning towards the larger size as I don't like tight jewelry at all, so it's for sure personal preference.  Let us know what you decide.  Good luck!



Thank you for your response! I did not exchange it for the size 17. I went to the store to try it once more and it is a big difference.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

I'm having the same dilemma. My wrist size is 15 cm. I tried both the 16 & 17.

I liked the look of 16, but it felt a little snug and the screws left indentation marks on my skin.

But the 17 had a lot of movements and could kind of turn on my wrist.

The SA recommended 17, but I just didn't like the look as much.

I wish there was a 16.5 :-/


----------



## sydneywd

I was in the same boat between a 16 and a 17.  I went with the 16 and over a year later am glad. I have a 14.5cm wrist exactly and I find the 16 to be perfect, although when I am hot the size is pushing it - the 17 would have been much too big in the long run. The snug fit keeps it out of the way and less noticeable with every day wear.

However, if your wrist is larger than 14.5cm I would consider going with the 17 since as I said, it becomes on the verge of uncomfortable when I am very warm.


----------



## Britttt

smile4me6 said:


> I just got one and mine fits like the 16 fits on you.  It's not too tight and does not move much.  It also does not rotate on my wrist.  Mine is quite comfortable and I forget that it is there.  It will just depend on what is most comfortable to you. Good luck on your decision!!!


Can you post a pic?


----------



## Britttt

sydneywd said:


> I was in the same boat between a 16 and a 17.  I went with the 16 and over a year later am glad. I have a 14.5cm wrist exactly and I find the 16 to be perfect, although when I am hot the size is pushing it - the 17 would have been much too big in the long run. The snug fit keeps it out of the way and less noticeable with every day wear.
> 
> However, if your wrist is larger than 14.5cm I would consider going with the 17 since as I said, it becomes on the verge of uncomfortable when I am very warm.


Can you post a pic? I was in the same dilemma


----------



## Belkesselring

Hello everyone, I just bought the small love bracelet size 16, however I dont know if I should change it for the 17. What do you think? My wrist measures 15 cm


----------



## missyb

I looks good to me.  I think it's really a personal preference. Some people like a more loose fit and other like it with little movement. I live mine looser so in the summer it's not to fitted. At first I was sure of getting a 16 than I tried on the 17 and went with that because I am at the beach most of the summer and knew my hands and arms would get swollen in the heat and humidity. I never take my juc or loves off.


----------



## kewave

Belkesselring said:


> Hello everyone, I just bought the small love bracelet size 16, however I dont know if I should change it for the 17. What do you think? My wrist measures 15 cm


It looks perfect but it's important how you feel.


----------



## Belkesselring

This is how the 17 looks like, don't you think its too large??


----------



## missyb

Belkesselring said:


> This is how the 17 looks like, don't you think its too large??



That's way way to big!


----------



## gagabag

Belkesselring said:


> This is how the 17 looks like, don't you think its too large??



Definitely too large. That would drive me up the wall twirling around my wrist. Go with 16. It sits perfect on you.


----------



## Grande Latte

Belkesselring said:


> This is how the 17 looks like, don't you think its too large??



17 looks too big on you. Definitely go for 16.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

I had hard time to decide between 16cm vs 17cm, but I am really happy I went with 16cm which is more tight fit.  17cm was too loose as it turns around on my wrist and would be annoying daily.
Size 16cm in both pics - It look fitted from front view with watch ( Rolex in size 26mm face for the reference ) on my left wrist, but has enough spaces from these side views - pic on my right wrist ( I am right handed ) This 16cm doesn't turn around on my wrist automatically like 17cm does, but I can still push to turn around and enough space for the comfort and I think its perfect fit the way for this oval shape bracelet. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## belleenchanted

I just gave birth to my baby boy and dh wants to buy me a love bracelet.  I tried the bracelet on in my last trimester but my wrist was too swollen so I measured a size 18.  I vaguely remembered size 18 was too big when I tried it on a few years prior (but I'm not sure).  I don't like loose bangles so we did not buy it at that time.  Now my wrist has gotten a lot better but my fingers are still a little swollen (my engagement ring still does not fit) so I'm not sure if my wrist is back at my previous size yet.  
So my question is, how should you measure your wrist?  Do you measure it at the wrist bone?  Or above or below it?  Do you then add 1 cm to get a tight fit?  I don't want to keep going to my local store to try it on and not buy.  
Another question is, I want to engrave ds's name and birthday onto my bracelet, but just writing his name and dob is kind of plain.  Does anyone have any suggestions on what words I should write?  Should I put all of our names (me, husband, and baby)?
Any help is sincerely appreciated!


----------



## Luvdesigner4Adeal

Im having the same problem, in between size 16 and 17. Nervous 16 will be uncomfortable but nervous 17 will bother me from moving around so much. My wrist is 6 inches. I just got the Hermes double Rivale and was debating size xs and s and went with the xs which is fitted but the s moved around way too much. The Love bracelet is just a lot more money so need to really be sure before deciding.


----------



## Kindness3

Belkesselring said:


> Hello everyone, I just bought the small love bracelet size 16, however I dont know if I should change it for the 17. What do you think? My wrist measures 15 cm


Definitely size 16 looks the best on you ,you don' want it too lose.,not recommended it' more snug fit braclet, lovey choice on color


----------



## Kindness3

Belkesselring said:


> This is how the 17 looks like, don't you think its too large??


Yes way too big


----------



## cilla1031

Hi everyone. I am looking at buying preowned and cannot get to the boutique. I know that size 19 is too big but now debating between 17-18. My wrist measures just slightly under 16cm. I don’t want the bracelet to snug. Any suggestions?


----------



## KSweet101

cilla1031 said:


> Hi everyone. I am looking at buying preowned and cannot get to the boutique. I know that size 19 is too big but now debating between 17-18. My wrist measures just slightly under 16cm. I don’t want the bracelet to snug. Any suggestions?



Personally I would probably do 18 but since your wrist is a little under 16cm you could most likely get away with either! Do you want it more snug or more loose is the only question


----------



## Kindness3

cilla1031 said:


> Hi everyone. I am looking at buying preowned and cannot get to the boutique. I know that size 19 is too big but now debating between 17-18. My wrist measures just slightly under 16cm. I don’t want the bracelet to snug. Any suggestions?


How slightly ,I would go 18 if you are closer to wrist measuring 16.reason is in the summer humid heat makes people swollen, also some people have one wrist bigger then the other too.good luck, please share photos soon


----------



## cilla1031

Thanks!!! The cuff in size 18 actually fits me the best so I’m looking at that too. I think 18 is the way to go.


----------



## Grande Latte

Yeah, go for 18. A little more room is always a good idea.


----------



## KSweet101

Belkesselring said:


> Hello everyone, I just bought the small love bracelet size 16, however I dont know if I should change it for the 17. What do you think? My wrist measures 15 cm



It looks beautiful on you! I also have the small love  Do you normally wear it on your left or right wrist?


----------



## marinachkaa

Hi everyone!

Today I went to the Cartier store in NYC and purchased a love bracelet. I am now doubting myself that I should’ve gone with a 17 instead of a 16. The Sales associate was pleasant at the store and leaned towards the 16. She said it looked better but it was still my choice. The 17 fit well but I thought it was a little loose by my wrist. I don’t have any other love bracelets so I can’t compare. Unfortunately I do not have any photos of the 17. But I am including the 16 on my hand. I am thinking the 16 is a bit too snug and maybe I should exchange for the 17? It’s leaving marks on my hand (included photos) is that normal?I cannot turn it on my wrist but it moves freely up and down. It feels a bit uncomfortable when I’m laying down and have my hand up when I’m turning it.  it  feels weird against my bones. I hope that made sense! Is that something I’ll get used to? Please let me know what you ladies think. Maybe i am just going crazy for no reason. TIA!


----------



## *MJ*

I had a similar decision...the 16 fit but felt weird on my bony part of the wrist. So I went with the 17 and I am glad I did...especially during hot/humid weather and times when we can swell a bit.


----------



## babypanda

Hi there. Congrats on your beautiful love. The same happened to me. The SA advised a 17 but after going home with it I notices it was too uncomfortable and the screws were annoying me so went back and exchanged it for a 18. I must say that the bracelet still leaves marks but it’s much more comfortable. I agree with MJ that when it’s hot and humid, better have a more comfortable fit


----------



## KSweet101

My bracelet is a 17 and is a little loose on me and it leaves the same exact marks. I think that has less to do with the size unless it’s squeezing and touching your arm at all times which yours clearly isn’t, and more that the gold is pretty heavy and our skin is pale and maybe sensitive lol! So if it’s really bugging you, get the 17, but it may leave the same marks. I think that’s normal for some people.  

Also, congrats. It’s beautiful!


----------



## luvmy3girls

marinachkaa said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Today I went to the Cartier store in NYC and purchased a love bracelet. I am now doubting myself that I should’ve gone with a 17 instead of a 16. The Sales associate was pleasant at the store and leaned towards the 16. She said it looked better but it was still my choice. The 17 fit well but I thought it was a little loose by my wrist. I don’t have any other love bracelets so I can’t compare. Unfortunately I do not have any photos of the 17. But I am including the 16 on my hand. I am thinking the 16 is a bit too snug and maybe I should exchange for the 17? It’s leaving marks on my hand (included photos) is that normal?I cannot turn it on my wrist but it moves freely up and down. It feels a bit uncomfortable when I’m laying down and have my hand up when I’m turning it.  it  feels weird against my bones. I hope that made sense! Is that something I’ll get used to? Please let me know what you ladies think. Maybe i am just going crazy for no reason. TIA!



Looks like a perfect size to me. You will get use to it soon!


----------



## chicfashluvr

When I got my first love, my arms basically had welts on them lol. But now nothing, I wear 2 and barely notice them on. I'd definitely recommend getting the size that makes you feel comfortable, especially in the summer when it's humid and hot you swell and it feels like you are choking with them on haha. Congrats!!


----------



## marinachkaa

luvmy3girls said:


> Looks like a perfect size to me. You will get use to it soon!



Thanks! I feel like i was fine when I just had it put on around 2:00pm and in the evening it became a bit snug. I didn’t feel it or pay attention to it the entire day until I laid down.possibly retaining water? Frustrating


----------



## marinachkaa

Thank you all for the responses!


----------



## marinachkaa

Will Cartier honor the exchange for a bigger size even though I’ve been wearing it all day?


----------



## KSweet101

I believe so as long as it’s in new condition with no scratches or scuffs.


----------



## Kindness3

marinachkaa said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Today I went to the Cartier store in NYC and purchased a love bracelet. I am now doubting myself that I should’ve gone with a 17 instead of a 16. The Sales associate was pleasant at the store and leaned towards the 16. She said it looked better but it was still my choice. The 17 fit well but I thought it was a little loose by my wrist. I don’t have any other love bracelets so I can’t compare. Unfortunately I do not have any photos of the 17. But I am including the 16 on my hand. I am thinking the 16 is a bit too snug and maybe I should exchange for the 17? It’s leaving marks on my hand (included photos) is that normal?I cannot turn it on my wrist but it moves freely up and down. It feels a bit uncomfortable when I’m laying down and have my hand up when I’m turning it.  it  feels weird against my bones. I hope that made sense! Is that something I’ll get used to? Please let me know what you ladies think. Maybe i am just going crazy for no reason. TIA!


I think it look perfect fit on you, I think if you go bigger it will effect wear on it, they are suppose to be snug ,not lose like bangle, congradulation on your love,


----------



## jssl1688

I personally don’t like jewelry that fits tight. I prefer the lb for a looser fit as it looks more elegant to me.  I fit both 16 and 17 and chose 17 because I like that there’s room especially during the summer heat it’s just borderline in terms of comfort for me. Also, with a looser fit the screws leave marks as well, so it will happen no matter what size.


----------



## marinachkaa

Thanks so much for all of your help ladies! I’m at a loss! I will prob give the SA a call and see if I can try on the 17 again to be sure.


----------



## Storm Spirit

What's your wrist measurement? The photos look fine but if it's hitting your wrist bone and causing discomfort, I'd size up.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

marinachkaa said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Today I went to the Cartier store in NYC and purchased a love bracelet. I am now doubting myself that I should’ve gone with a 17 instead of a 16. The Sales associate was pleasant at the store and leaned towards the 16. She said it looked better but it was still my choice. The 17 fit well but I thought it was a little loose by my wrist. I don’t have any other love bracelets so I can’t compare. Unfortunately I do not have any photos of the 17. But I am including the 16 on my hand. I am thinking the 16 is a bit too snug and maybe I should exchange for the 17? It’s leaving marks on my hand (included photos) is that normal?I cannot turn it on my wrist but it moves freely up and down. It feels a bit uncomfortable when I’m laying down and have my hand up when I’m turning it.  it  feels weird against my bones. I hope that made sense! Is that something I’ll get used to? Please let me know what you ladies think. Maybe i am just going crazy for no reason. TIA!



This size looks beyond perfect on you I have a size 16 but it’s snug yours is way looser any bigger would be too huge !!! I love it on you and rose gold so prettty that one is next on my list!


----------



## chanelLUVaffair

I think the size 16 looks lovely on you   But what size feels best?

I personally prefer the looser feel, and therefore I sized up.  Although I think a size down looks better, ultimately I chose what feels the best since I'm the one wearing it everyday


----------



## marinachkaa

Thank you so much for all of your help ladies! I can’t figure out a way to tag all of you in the same reply  . 
The 16 definitely looks better than the 17. The 17 was very loose on me. The SA did say a 16.5 would be ideal if only Cartier would make that size! I spoke to the SA and she was very helpful! She advised i can come in and definitely exchange if i wanted. I’m giving it a few days to see how it feels. Today it’s much better! I think it’s all in my head since I’m not used to wearing the weight on my hand.


----------



## marinachkaa

Storm Spirit said:


> What's your wrist measurement? The photos look fine but if it's hitting your wrist bone and causing discomfort, I'd size up.



I believe it is almost 15 cm.


----------



## MahaM

marinachkaa said:


> Thank you so much for all of your help ladies! I can’t figure out a way to tag all of you in the same reply  .
> The 16 definitely looks better than the 17. The 17 was very loose on me. The SA did say a 16.5 would be ideal if only Cartier would make that size! I spoke to the SA and she was very helpful! She advised i can come in and definitely exchange if i wanted. I’m giving it a few days to see how it feels. Today it’s much better! I think it’s all in my head since I’m not used to wearing the weight on my hand.



The 16 looks great on you ,keep it.
Mine is slightly loose and i prefered a more snug fit but 16 is the smallest for love with 4 diamonds.

And bec i’m not used to sleep with any jewelry even mi e Love that slightly loose is anoyning sometimes.

So,keep what looks good on you.


----------



## Thirdchap25

*MJ* said:


> I had a similar decision...the 16 fit but felt weird on my bony part of the wrist. So I went with the 17 and I am glad I did...especially during hot/humid weather and times when we can swell a bit.


I need help as well I’m a guy and have a size 21 but I really wanna go down a size what you guys think? Is mine to small??


----------



## Thirdchap25

Thirdchap25 said:


> I need help as well I’m a guy and have a size 21 but I really wanna go down a size what you guys think? Is mine to small??


I meant to big lol


----------



## Thirdchap25

Thirdchap25 said:


> I meant to big lol


----------



## Gracilan

No, not too big at all!


----------



## Taracanada

marinachkaa said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Today I went to the Cartier store in NYC and purchased a love bracelet. I am now doubting myself that I should’ve gone with a 17 instead of a 16. The Sales associate was pleasant at the store and leaned towards the 16. She said it looked better but it was still my choice. The 17 fit well but I thought it was a little loose by my wrist. I don’t have any other love bracelets so I can’t compare. Unfortunately I do not have any photos of the 17. But I am including the 16 on my hand. I am thinking the 16 is a bit too snug and maybe I should exchange for the 17? It’s leaving marks on my hand (included photos) is that normal?I cannot turn it on my wrist but it moves freely up and down. It feels a bit uncomfortable when I’m laying down and have my hand up when I’m turning it.  it  feels weird against my bones. I hope that made sense! Is that something I’ll get used to? Please let me know what you ladies think. Maybe i am just going crazy for no reason. TIA!


I think it looks loose more than fitted, but it is all in how it feels not looks


----------



## Thirdchap25

Gracilan said:


> No, not too big at all!


So do you think sizing down would be a mistake ?


----------



## luvmy3girls

Looks alittle big, one size smaller might be better


----------



## Thirdchap25

luvmy3girls said:


> Looks alittle big, one size smaller might be better


Your talking to me right lol ?


----------



## luvmy3girls

Thirdchap25 said:


> Your talking to me right lol ?



Yes, sorry [emoji4]


----------



## txrosegirl

Thirdchap25 said:


> I need help as well I’m a guy and have a size 21 but I really wanna go down a size what you guys think? Is mine to small??


i actually think it looks perfect  and i do like them with a more fitted look


----------



## BostonBlockhead

I got a 19.  Sales lady tried to talk me down to a 18 but I declined.  I like my bracelet a smidge loose because I type all day.   I know it’s supposed to be fitted but I also need it comfortable.


----------



## Gracilan

BostonBlockhead said:


> I got a 19.  Sales lady tried to talk me down to a 18 but I declined.  I like my bracelet a smidge loose because I type all day.   I know it’s supposed to be fitted but I also need it comfortable.


...same with me, 18 & 19 worked...went for the looser....also liked the look the 19 on me...happy I went with the looser, especially in the summer!  Congratulations!


----------



## Cat2708

Same here I chose the 19 even though the 18 was great too


----------



## voodoodoll2005

I think the bangle looks perfect on you. I prefer a closer fit because the bigger size would spin around on the wrist. And I know that would really bother me. It's really a personal preference.

My wrist is 15 cm, maybe a smidge under. This is how the size 16 looks on me. I don't really even notice it anymore.


----------



## hasana

Sizing looks fine on you


----------



## adrenalynn05

Hi shopgirl4cc
Is your bracelet able to slip over your wrist bone on its own, or can you move it down past your wrist bone?
Thanks


----------



## adrenalynn05

Belkesselring said:


> Hello everyone, I just bought the small love bracelet size 16, however I dont know if I should change it for the 17. What do you think? My wrist measures 15 cm



Hi Belkesselring
With the size 16, was the bracelet able to go over your wrist bone on its own?  And at the lowest part of your arm do the screws leave indent marks on your arm?
Thanks!


----------



## Kindness3

Cat2708 said:


> Same here I chose the 19 even though the 18 was great too


Like you I was in between sizes my wrist measured 7.5,so I got 18 and after having it and summertime, I swell,I found 18 tight, so I'm glad I went to 19,tried it in seem little big  but I was use to the 18 ,if you know what I mean,but now I can wear on left wrist perfect


BostonBlockhead said:


> I got a 19.  Sales lady tried to talk me down to a 18 but I declined.  I like my bracelet a smidge loose because I type all day.   I know it’s supposed to be fitted but I also need it comfortable.


----------



## Ilovetandco

Tight? Loose? However you want it to lol?


----------



## morc324

When I bought mine, I was told my the sales associate that it should be fitted. Now that I've had it for a couple of years, I regret not getting one size larger


----------



## goldengirl123

Totally personal preference and styles change over the years.  IMHO, the classic look is more fitted.  But lately, I think the trend is more of a looser fit.  For what it’s worth, I wear mine fitted. Hope that Helps!


----------



## Violet Bleu

I like a tighter fit so I can wear my bracelets 24/7. Even if I’m wearing sleeves and/or jackets, there is no bulging from my bracelets. I can’t stand if my bracelets are moving around all day. This is just me though. Some people are the opposite.


----------



## Tiare

I have super tiny wrists and even the smallest size slides 2 inches down. I wish it didn't - I like the look of it being tighter, especially for stacking multiples.


----------



## MrsTLP

Ilovetandco said:


> Tight? Loose? However you want it to lol?


Mine 17 is so loose it turns which bugs me, but I think I’d rather have that then tight.  The 16 fit but they said it should go over the wrist bone, but it didn’t.  Personally I think I just have a tiny wrist with a larger wristbone.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

I like the look of a looser fit.  It's one size larger so it doesn't spin but slides down my wrist a bit.  Makes for a more comfortable fit when typing.


----------



## missisa07

I got all mine in 16s (I have three).  In hindsight,  I wish I had gone for a looser fit and went with 17.  It's the same price for more gold, and I'd like to have a little more wiggle room in the future as well.  Unfortunately, since my first bracelet was a 16, I'm stuck getting more 16s, because I want them all to stack perfectly.


----------



## princesspipi

I feel the exactly same way~ Bought 16 and it fits, now I like looser fit. But forced to keep buying 16s so they can stack. Only positive I can think of is that this forces you to not gain too much weight to make sure your wrist stays skinny


----------



## shopgirl4cc

adrenalynn05 said:


> Hi shopgirl4cc
> Is your bracelet able to slip over your wrist bone on its own, or can you move it down past your wrist bone?
> Thanks


Hi @adrenalynn05  I'm sorry I missed your post until today and just noticed now since I haven't came to Cartier thread for months! I've been at Chanel threads most of the times... Sorry for my delated reply. Yes, My size 16 slips over my wrist bone its own naturally but not much spaces like 17 had. I sometimes wonder if i should've gotten one size larger (17) though  I decided to go for more fitted size i liked and so far so good....but some people says loose size is more comfortable? Hope this helps


----------



## adrenalynn05

Thank you @shopgirl4cc ☺️ I ended up getting a more fitted size ad well, and am loving it!


----------



## Kindness3

MrsTLP said:


> Mine 17 is so loose it turns which bugs me, but I think I’d rather have that then tight.  The 16 fit but they said it should go over the wrist bone, but it didn’t.  Personally I think I just have a tiny wrist with a larger wristbone.


Me too I think alot of people have this problem,


----------



## shopgirl4cc

adrenalynn05 said:


> Thank you @shopgirl4cc ☺️ I ended up getting a more fitted size ad well, and am loving it!


That's wonderful news!! @adrenalynn05  congratulation!!


----------



## moonlightss

View attachment 4124527

View attachment 4124530

	

		
			
		

		
	
 i FINALLY got my love bracelets in size 16 but of course i’m having second thoughts. They feel a little tight (which is to be expected, right?) but i’m mainly worried about how little movement they have on my wrist! sometimes i don’t notice them at all and sometimes i cant stop picking at them! i’m also a younger male and a bit worried about growing out of them. what do you guys think? should i opt for a size 17 - perhaps only for the second bracelet? i’ve attached photos with size 16 on.


----------



## smile4me6

They actually look really nice!  It appears as if your bracelets are looser than mine.


----------



## smile4me6

This is how far down mine will go


----------



## moonlightss

smile4me6 said:


> This is how far down mine will go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4124548


love love love the look of that stack!!! maybe i’m just not used to something so tight on my wrist. how long did it take to get used to yours??


----------



## smile4me6

Thank you!  It didn’t take very long to get use to them.  Maybe a month or so.  I don’t like for bangles to move up and down my wrist and the sound would drive me nuts.  My loves do make noise but don’t move much so it works out.  I got the first two within months of each other so adding the third was no different.


----------



## Elizabel

Looks great on you and looks like they do move a bit. Are you used to wearing anything on your wrist?

E x


----------



## moonlightss

Elizabel said:


> Looks great on you and looks like they do move a bit. Are you used to wearing anything on your wrist?
> 
> E x


thank you!! i’ve been wearing bracelets for years but am very new to Cartier love. i think i was just a little paranoid about getting the wrong size and about the small marks the screws leave. i feel more confident in the size 16 now


----------



## GoldFish8

Looks lovely! What is your wrist size? This is how the 16 fit me and then I sized up, but i cant Help but feel it’s a little loose


----------



## chloegal

Can you rotate them on your wrist?


----------



## bellaNlawrence

voodoodoll2005 said:


> I think the bangle looks perfect on you. I prefer a closer fit because the bigger size would spin around on the wrist. And I know that would really bother me. It's really a personal preference.
> 
> My wrist is 15 cm, maybe a smidge under. This is how the size 16 looks on me. I don't really even notice it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943927



hi,
my wrist is the same size as your 15cm, do you find it uncomfortable? Ive tried on the size 16 it felt bit too smidge (and maybe because I have a big wrist bone,) but the size 17 is too loose on me. 
Now I just can't decide on the 16 or the 17 

thanks


----------



## moonlightss

GoldFish8 said:


> Looks lovely! What is your wrist size? This is how the 16 fit me and then I sized up, but i cant Help but feel it’s a little loose


thank you!!! my wrist is about 15.5-6 cm. i have to admit, now i’m quite used to them and don’t notice them at all. they almost feel comfortable - as if they’re hugging your arm!! sounds crazy i know lol. i’m curious - how does the larger size do in the summer heat??


----------



## moonlightss

chloegal said:


> Can you rotate them on your wrist?


yes, i can rotate them if i do it myself but they never fully rotate by themselves.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

I think they look great.  They slide down your arm a decent amount as is so I would think that having them any looser will have them spinning more than you'd like.


----------



## melikesLV

It looks like a good fit! A bracelet should be able to move up and down about an inch but shouldn't be able to fully spin around.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

bellaNlawrence said:


> hi,
> my wrist is the same size as your 15cm, do you find it uncomfortable? Ive tried on the size 16 it felt bit too smidge (and maybe because I have a big wrist bone,) but the size 17 is too loose on me.
> Now I just can't decide on the 16 or the 17
> 
> thanks


It's quite comfortable. Because it's a close fit, it just stays near my wrist. It doesn't move up and down too much. And it doesn't spin around.

I really don't think about it. It just feels like a part of me now .


----------



## GoldFish8

moonlightss said:


> thank you!!! my wrist is about 15.5-6 cm. i have to admit, now i’m quite used to them and don’t notice them at all. they almost feel comfortable - as if they’re hugging your arm!! sounds crazy i know lol. i’m curious - how does the larger size do in the summer heat??


Does it feel uncomfortable when you go over the knobby part of the wrist bone? That’s my issue. It’s like the screws dig in to the bony part. Otherwise my arm is really small everywhere else. Just curious if that is normal! And if you get use to that eventually


----------



## bellaNlawrence

voodoodoll2005 said:


> It's quite comfortable. Because it's a close fit, it just stays near my wrist. It doesn't move up and down too much. And it doesn't spin around.
> 
> I really don't think about it. It just feels like a part of me now .


I think I’m going to go for the 16  
Thanks


----------



## xnaaat

So after years of lusting and saving for the Love I finally had a chance to pop into the store and try it on with the intention of buying it that day! However when I tried on the sizing I am so torn between which one to go with. 

Size 15- love how it looks around my wrist, it doesn’t rotate by itself, it does not leave indents and doesn’t slide up and down a lot. However, I am concerned if I gain weight (I am 21), if I swell up a lot in summer that it might get uncomfortable. 


Size 16- it is a lot more loose, travels up and down my arm a fair bit especially above my wrist bone, if I gain weight or swell up then it will still fit me. 

I’m really surprised about how different the two look and the sizing! 

(Sorry about the terrible image quality the lighting was quite dark ahaha)


----------



## xnaaat

xnaaat said:


> So after years of lusting and saving for the Love I finally had a chance to pop into the store and try it on with the intention of buying it that day! However when I tried on the sizing I am so torn between which one to go with.
> 
> Size 15- love how it looks around my wrist, it doesn’t rotate by itself, it does not leave indents and doesn’t slide up and down a lot. However, I am concerned if I gain weight (I am 21), if I swell up a lot in summer that it might get uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> Size 16- it is a lot more loose, travels up and down my arm a fair bit especially above my wrist bone, if I gain weight or swell up then it will still fit me.
> 
> I’m really surprised about how different the two look and the sizing!
> 
> (Sorry about the terrible image quality the lighting was quite dark ahaha)




Size 15


----------



## xnaaat

xnaaat said:


> So after years of lusting and saving for the Love I finally had a chance to pop into the store and try it on with the intention of buying it that day! However when I tried on the sizing I am so torn between which one to go with.
> 
> Size 15- love how it looks around my wrist, it doesn’t rotate by itself, it does not leave indents and doesn’t slide up and down a lot. However, I am concerned if I gain weight (I am 21), if I swell up a lot in summer that it might get uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> Size 16- it is a lot more loose, travels up and down my arm a fair bit especially above my wrist bone, if I gain weight or swell up then it will still fit me.
> 
> I’m really surprised about how different the two look and the sizing!
> 
> (Sorry about the terrible image quality the lighting was quite dark ahaha)



Size 16


----------



## sassyhen

I'd go with the 15. Even if you gain weight, would your wrist really change that much? I think with the 16 being so loose, it'd bother you. But I guess it just depends on if you prefer a looser or more fitted look. I think from what i've seen, most people prefer fitted.


----------



## chloegal

15 looks like a better fit for you.


----------



## Louish

I have been super skinny & quite big - my wrists stayed tiny (I have a size 15 small Love). My fingers swelled up when I was pregnant so I assume my wrists did too - I think I'd just take my bracelet off until they went back to normal if that was the case


----------



## Louish

This is how my size 15 fits


----------



## PrincessAsya

I’d say 15. 16 is too loose and will bang into surfaces as you type, write, do office work and will get scratched very easily. Besides, buy and live for TODAY. You can’t ruin your overall experience in fear that you MAY get bigger. Sometime, one day...


----------



## Violet Bleu

15 fits you perfectly


----------



## bagidiotic

15


----------



## ChaneLisette

My 15 fits like the 16 on you. It rotates on its own and moves quite a bit. I do wish it had a slimmer fit but when it is warm I am happy it can move. Choose which feels better.


----------



## littlecollector

Size 15 is a good fit. Agree with the rest. Better to buy something that fits now


----------



## Cat2708

To be honest, the 16 also looks great on you. I went a size up and am happy it’s not tighter when I go to the gym and sweat. If you want to layer also with another love you have to account for the space above that wrist bone- how many can fit comfortably and how it feels bending your  wrists in different directions. 
It’s not like the 16 is falling off or super super low on the wrist. 
In the second picture of the 15 doesn’t look like there’s room to layer another one. 
 They both have good room above the wrist bone- not sure how low the 15 falls when your hand is down. 
It’s what you feel good with.


----------



## HeartHermes

I purchased a Love Bracelet recently and went with size 17. (My wrist measures close to 6 inches around.) It fits on my arm around the same as how the 16 fits on your arm. I'm really glad I didn't go any smaller because I've discovered when stacking the bracelet with other bracelets (like my Clic H) I need that extra room to move the bracelet up my arm a bit. So just keep that in mind as you decide on a size. If you like the idea of stacking your Love with other bracelets, you may want to wear those the next time you go in to try on the bracelet just to make sure you can stack them as you would like.


----------



## Zucnarf

What is your wrist size?


----------



## star1234

I was in a similar situation before ordering a custom bangle. The jeweler gave me some cheap stainless steel bracelets to test both sizes for a few days. At first the bigger one bothered me more, but I found out that typing on a keyboard all day is way more comfortable for me if I can move the bracelet up the arm. I also felt mildly claustrophobic wearing the smaller bracelet with my watch. The fit was very similar to your pictures. On the other hand, the bracelet will get more banged up.


----------



## littlemelody

My wrist size is about 13.5cm and I got the 15. Personally, the 15 is good for me but sometimes I wish I got the 16 so I can move it out of the way (more down my arm) when I’m typing and such. I think the 16 looks better on you! (Excuse my scar)


----------



## xoxo_av

littlemelody said:


> My wrist size is about 13.5cm and I got the 15. Personally, the 15 is good for me but sometimes I wish I got the 16 so I can move it out of the way (more down my arm) when I’m typing and such. I think the 16 looks better on you! (Excuse my scar)


We’re the same measurements!


----------



## xoxo_av

My wrist measures at 13.5 cm. The 15 fits exactly how it does on you, as well as the 16. I ended up with the 15 because at that time the “look” of it was perfect and the 16 was too big for my liking and I knew it’d bother me with having too much movement.  I’m also in my early 20s and at the time of my purchase I did think of future weight gain or how much I’d swell if I ever get pregnant but I’ve fluculated in weight many times and noticed my wrist has always remained the same. People normally don’t gain weight around the wrist but moreso on the forearms. My SA and his colleagues have reassured me to get something that fits you now. However, since I live in Hawaii (warm and humid all the time) I sometimes wish I got the 16 instead..I also exercise a lot so when I sweat it definitely gets uncomfortable. I plan on getting another Love in the near future and idk if having 2 size 15’s might be a bit suffocating on one wrist.

This is my size 15 cm:


----------



## xnaaat

Zucnarf said:


> What is your wrist size?



My left wrist measures 13.5cm


----------



## xnaaat

xoxo_av said:


> My wrist measures at 13.5 cm. The 15 fits exactly how it does on you, as well as the 16. I ended up with the 15 because at that time the “look” of it was perfect and the 16 was too big for my liking and I knew it’d bother me with having too much movement.  I’m also in my early 20s and at the time of my purchase I did think of future weight gain or how much I’d swell if I ever get pregnant but I’ve fluculated in weight many times and noticed my wrist has always remained the same. People normally don’t gain weight around the wrist but moreso on the forearms. My SA and his colleagues have reassured me to get something that fits you now. However, since I live in Hawaii (warm and humid all the time) I sometimes wish I got the 16 instead..I also exercise a lot so when I sweat it definitely gets uncomfortable. I plan on getting another Love in the near future and idk if having 2 size 15’s might be a bit suffocating on one wrist.
> 
> This is my size 15 cm:
> 
> View attachment 4139992
> 
> View attachment 4139993
> 
> View attachment 4139995
> 
> View attachment 4139996



We have the same wrist size haha! Since you live in hawaii, do you find that when your wrist swells up the screws leave marks on your wrist?
It’s cutrently winter here in a Australia so I’m quite concern about how I will feel in the summer months (since it does get quite hot here)


----------



## xoxo_av

xnaaat said:


> We have the same wrist size haha! Since you live in hawaii, do you find that when your wrist swells up the screws leave marks on your wrist?
> It’s cutrently winter here in a Australia so I’m quite concern about how I will feel in the summer months (since it does get quite hot here)



The screws and bracelet do leave marks but regardless of size it’s normal to have screw indentations because of the way the bracelet sits further up your arm. At first it drove me nuts because I felt uncomfortable and I had buyers regrets for a few months! But it takes time to get used to the feeling of it. It doesn’t get too excruciating hot for me to feel like I need to take off the bracelet. Every now and then I was think to myself, “I should’ve gotten the 16” especially when I see others with Love bracelets and see how it sits on their wrist. But I’ll always remember how low the 16 hung past my wrist bone and how loose it was. If only there was a 15.5 cm haha then the size would be just right!


----------



## Zucnarf

xnaaat said:


> My left wrist measures 13.5cm



Perfect for size 15.


----------



## megs0927

After three years of obsessing if my Love was too big, I sold my 18 and bought a 17. Couldn’t be happier!! I never quite got how people forgot they were wearing theirs bc mine was always moving up and down and spinning. Totally worth a bit of a loss to have a properly fitting bracelet!


----------



## luvmy3girls

megs0927 said:


> After three years of obsessing if my Love was too big, I sold my 18 and bought a 17. Couldn’t be happier!! I never quite got how people forgot they were wearing theirs bc mine was always moving up and down and spinning. Totally worth a bit of a loss to have a properly fitting bracelet!



what size is your wrist?


----------



## megs0927

luvmy3girls said:


> what size is your wrist?



My wrist varies in shape and size depending on where I measure it’s much larger towards my hand- almost 16cm and thinner on the other side of the wristbone 15.5cm. 

The 18 fell down on my palm and constantly banged against things. I always thought I preferred a looser fit but the closer fit feels (and looks) so much better.


----------



## GoldFish8

megs0927 said:


> My wrist varies in shape and size depending on where I measure it’s much larger towards my hand- almost 16cm and thinner on the other side of the wristbone 15.5cm.
> 
> The 18 fell down on my palm and constantly banged against things. I always thought I preferred a looser fit but the closer fit feels (and looks) so much better.


Could you show a pic of how your new one fits? My wrist is about 15.2 -15.5cm. Got size 17 because 16 was really snug when moving over the bony part of my wrist bone. But i cant Help wonder if i could Have made 16 work.


----------



## sassyhen

xoxo_av said:


> My wrist measures at 13.5 cm. The 15 fits exactly how it does on you, as well as the 16. I ended up with the 15 because at that time the “look” of it was perfect and the 16 was too big for my liking and I knew it’d bother me with having too much movement.  I’m also in my early 20s and at the time of my purchase I did think of future weight gain or how much I’d swell if I ever get pregnant but I’ve fluculated in weight many times and noticed my wrist has always remained the same. People normally don’t gain weight around the wrist but moreso on the forearms. My SA and his colleagues have reassured me to get something that fits you now. However, since I live in Hawaii (warm and humid all the time) I sometimes wish I got the 16 instead..I also exercise a lot so when I sweat it definitely gets uncomfortable. I plan on getting another Love in the near future and idk if having 2 size 15’s might be a bit suffocating on one wrist.
> 
> This is my size 15 cm:
> 
> View attachment 4139992
> 
> View attachment 4139993
> 
> View attachment 4139995
> 
> View attachment 4139996


 
Your bracelet looks so good on you. Is it the pink gold or yellow gold? I'm debating between the two


----------



## xoxo_av

sassyhen said:


> Your bracelet looks so good on you. Is it the pink gold or yellow gold? I'm debating between the two



Thank you! It’s pink gold. I have a yellow gold love ring but after trying on the bracelet, it was just to yellow for me. Try it on in store see what looks best for you!


----------



## megs0927

GoldFish8 said:


> Could you show a pic of how your new one fits? My wrist is about 15.2 -15.5cm. Got size 17 because 16 was really snug when moving over the bony part of my wrist bone. But i cant Help wonder if i could Have made 16 work.










Hope this helps! It’s still pretty hot here and I’m happy with the 17. The movement was just really bothersome on the 18. My sister recently visited and she said she didn’t notice the difference aesthetically. I think it comes down to comfort.


----------



## GoldFish8

megs0927 said:


> View attachment 4163498
> View attachment 4163502
> View attachment 4163503
> View attachment 4163505
> View attachment 4163506
> 
> 
> Hope this helps! It’s still pretty hot here and I’m happy with the 17. The movement was just really bothersome on the 18. My sister recently visited and she said she didn’t notice the difference aesthetically. I think it comes down to comfort.


Thank you!! This is how my 17 fits me too! After wearing if for a few weeks I KNOW this is the right size for me. 16 would have been tooo tight. Apparently my wrist swell a ton at night when I sleep.


----------



## megs0927

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you!! This is how my 17 fits me too! After wearing if for a few weeks I KNOW this is the right size for me. 16 would have been tooo tight. Apparently my wrist swell a ton at night when I sleep.


My wrists swell when I exercise- it feels really snug then but by the time I shower they are pretty much back to normal. I don’t think I’ll ever have more than 2 (ok maybe max 3) loves so I have plenty of room for stacking. 

My JUC is a 17 though so it’s a little big.  Still debating selling it but I love it so much and it’s the old mechanism. I wear it towards my hand anyway and my wrist is bigger there. 

Seriously these bracelets and their sizing makes me crazy!!


----------



## GoldFish8

megs0927 said:


> My wrists swell when I exercise- it feels really snug then but by the time I shower they are pretty much back to normal. I don’t think I’ll ever have more than 2 (ok maybe max 3) loves so I have plenty of room for stacking.
> 
> My JUC is a 17 though so it’s a little big.  Still debating selling it but I love it so much and it’s the old mechanism. I wear it towards my hand anyway and my wrist is bigger there.
> 
> Seriously these bracelets and their sizing makes me crazy!!


Haha! If only they had half sizes right?! Have you tried wearing you JUC on your other wrist? I absolutely Adore my JUC but for some reason it feel a little off sometimes wearing it with my loves. I loved it as a stand-alone piece before I got my loves,  but now that I have them I dont wear the JUC that much. I wear my watch on my other wrist and am worried about scratching my watch if I were to layer them. 

To your point though, I think fit Is important with these bracelets. If the juc is too big it will slide all over your love bracelets and scratch them to death. Mine wants to do that and it’s the “right” size!


----------



## madigym

Hello all! Just got my YG, size 16 love bracelet. My wrist is 14cm. Since all of my DY are big, I can’t get use to this bracelet. Love it but can’t be sure about the size. SA was very persistent that I shouldn’t get one size bigger. They didn’t let me try. Then I went again, and I told them I am about to return and finally had a chance to try. However, I couldn’t make my mind. I feel like it is very small, on the other hand I know this is the style.. posting some pictures. Please help me...


----------



## Zucnarf

madigym said:


> Hello all! Just got my YG, size 16 love bracelet. My wrist is 14cm. Since all of my DY are big, I can’t get use to this bracelet. Love it but can’t be sure about the size. SA was very persistent that I shouldn’t get one size bigger. They didn’t let me try. Then I went again, and I told them I am about to return and finally had a chance to try. However, I couldn’t make my mind. I feel like it is very small, on the other hand I know this is the style.. posting some pictures. Please help me...



Perfect size for your wrist


----------



## madigym

Zucnarf said:


> Perfect size for your wrist


Thank you! I just wish that it goes up little more.. since it is pretty heavy, I started questioning the size :/


----------



## LaylaCanea

madigym said:


> Thank you! I just wish that it goes up little more.. since it is pretty heavy, I started questioning the size :/


Could it be because your DY are looser that is why you’re just not used to this ones style maybe? I think the smaller one looks great on you too. By DY did you mean Yurman? If so I wear them a lot also, and am opting for a rose gold classic myself. I don’t think the weight will bother me as much as I wear 3 yurmans now and they are pretty heavy alone. This is me trying them on alongside my yurmans so you can see the size difference there too. Is it hot where you live right now?


----------



## Zucnarf

madigym said:


> Thank you! I just wish that it goes up little more.. since it is pretty heavy, I started questioning the size :/



It is really perfect!
You will see.


----------



## madigym

LaylaCanea said:


> Could it be because your DY are looser that is why you’re just not used to this ones style maybe? I think the smaller one looks great on you too. By DY did you mean Yurman? If so I wear them a lot also, and am opting for a rose gold classic myself. I don’t think the weight will bother me as much as I wear 3 yurmans now and they are pretty heavy alone. This is me trying them on alongside my yurmans so you can see the size difference there too. Is it hot where you live right now?


Yes, I meant David Yurman.. even though my DVs are small size, they feel like size 17. They just look and feel different. 
We are from south and it gets pretty hot here. My DY is always loose and give me lots of space to move it around. As much as I love my Love bracelet, it drives me crazy! Yes, I does move around, but I can’t  pull them up like my DY.
Yours look very tight and heavy  that is my dream combo, but I don’t think I can ever wear like yours. What are your DY and Cartier sizes?


----------



## LaylaCanea

madigym said:


> Yes, I meant David Yurman.. even though my DVs are small size, they feel like size 17. They just look and feel different.
> We are from south and it gets pretty hot here. My DY is always loose and give me lots of space to move it around. As much as I love my Love bracelet, it drives me crazy! Yes, I does move around, but I can’t  pull them up like my DY.
> Yours look very tight and heavy  that is my dream combo, but I don’t think I can ever wear like yours. What are your DY and Cartier sizes?


My yurmans I think are a medium and the cartiers are a size 17.


----------



## madigym

LaylaCanea said:


> My yurmans I think are a medium and the cartiers are a size 17.


I see.. my yurmans go up down on my cartier though.. I wonder if mines are medium as well. I measured the inside, it seems like they are 16cm. But when I wear them together DY are all over, so they have to be bigger size.


----------



## happyloife

Do you think it is big for me??
My wrist size is 14cm...


----------



## bagsforme

I like it loose.  Isn't a 16 the smallest they make anyway?


----------



## colorblock

That is quite a bit of space.

I think they do a size 15 upon request?


----------



## NurseAnn

I think you could get away with 15 or 16.  Personally,  I prefer mine to be a little loose.  I like the movement on my wrist.


----------



## minnie04

I think look perfect . I like mine loose too and wear it as bangle. Far from wrist , personally I just feel more feminine ....


----------



## hoot

Just picked up a my first love and JUC and went with a looser fit. Looks just like yours on. My wrist measures 15.5 cm. I went with a size 18. 17 fit just fine. It’s all personal preference.


----------



## Phoenix123

bagsforme said:


> I like it loose.  Isn't a 16 the smallest they make anyway?



My Cartier has 15 in stock.


----------



## Phoenix123

happyloife said:


> Do you think it is big for me??
> My wrist size is 14cm...



No, it's not loose.  My wrists measure 12.5 and 13cm and my Loves are size 16 (though when I buy a new one, I might go for a 15).  I prefer my bracelets a bit looser.


----------



## Grande Latte

I think it looks fine. You can definitely try the 15 at a store, but for long term wear, 16 might be more comfortable. And remember we're in fall/ winter right now, so in the summer, you might want it to be looser.


----------



## happy27

I would go for 15. Your first pic looks way too high up imo, I personally don’t like having too much movement because they will bang everywhere, also take into account if you’re going to stack with others, the more loose they are they more they will clash


----------



## schanelbags

I plan on purchasing the classic love bracelet when I travel in about a month but I can't decide on size 16 vs 17! My wrist measures 14.75cm at the smallest pt and 15cm at the wrist bone. The SAs recommended size 16 as the 17 looked too big on me. 

Size 16 - like the look and fits well but just a bit snug when it falls towards my hand or at the wrist bone. It falls ~ 2 - 2.5in down from my wrist bone and I'm able to turn it if I force it. I'm concerned it may feel uncomfortable long term, in the heat, swelling or change in weight? Although, I haven't noticed my wrist swelling. Do you get used to how it fits? 

Size 17 - fits fairly loose with lots of movement. It falls ~ 2.5 - 3in and turns very easily on my wrist. Does 17 look too big on my wrist? 

Would love to know your experience and how your love bracelet fits! If you've exchanged to a bigger or smaller size - why? Thanks in advance! 

*Size 16: *












*Size 17*:


----------



## ksoflores22

I have yet to get a love bracelet (though I will be getting it next month!!) and I will probably be on the same boat as you. My first time trying them will be the day I purchase it. I've measured my wrist using the measure provided online, and I'm pretty sure I'm in the size 16/17 range.

Personally, I do like the look of the 16 on your wrist. I like how it's "fitted" and not dangling like how the 17 is. However, I would be concerned about wrist swelling/weight gain/etc (btw, do you have kids already or not yet?) Ultimately it's personal preference.


----------



## Kmazz39

I think the 16 looks better. My wrists are fairly small and I have two size 16's and like the fit better. You don't want the bracelet to be able to spin completely around the wrist.


----------



## Mikkisound

Size 16. It still looks like it has a little room. The 17 you will have to wear it further up. It will bash about. Plus the 17 just looks way too large.


----------



## cartier_love

16 fits the best.


----------



## diva lee

I prefer the look of the 16 on you. It looks fitted but not too tight. Does it feel comfortable? If so, go with the 16. My wrists are 14.5cm at the smallest point and just under 15cm at the wrist bone (so almost the same measurements as your wrist) and I went with the 16. The 16 and 17 both fit me exactly how they fit you. I tried on the bracelet several times at different boutiques when I was traveling and all the SAs recommended the 16 for me. Good luck! It’s a beautiful bracelet [emoji7].


----------



## deerincashmere

I think the 16 looks really great on you!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

16 looks best. It looks like how the bracelet is supposed to fit


----------



## bosborne23

Hi! I was in the same exact boat as you! The SA was encouraging me to get an 18 versus size 17. The 18 had lots of movement which I was told was the way it should fit. However, I personally don’t like a lot of movement, so I went with a 17 and so happy I did! 

I think it’s personal preference on how much movement you want!


----------



## schanelbags

ksoflores22 said:


> I have yet to get a love bracelet (though I will be getting it next month!!) and I will probably be on the same boat as you. My first time trying them will be the day I purchase it. I've measured my wrist using the measure provided online, and I'm pretty sure I'm in the size 16/17 range.
> 
> Personally, I do like the look of the 16 on your wrist. I like how it's "fitted" and not dangling like how the 17 is. However, I would be concerned about wrist swelling/weight gain/etc (btw, do you have kids already or not yet?) Ultimately it's personal preference.



I prefer the look of the 16 as well but was second guessing after reading other's experience - exchanging for a bigger size. No I don't.  Good luck!


----------



## schanelbags

bosborne23 said:


> Hi! I was in the same exact boat as you! The SA was encouraging me to get an 18 versus size 17. The 18 had lots of movement which I was told was the way it should fit. However, I personally don’t like a lot of movement, so I went with a 17 and so happy I did!
> 
> I think it’s personal preference on how much movement you want!



This is really helpful! Does your 17 fits similar to how the 16 looks on me?


----------



## kikirabbit

16 looks better on you


----------



## missisa07

For you, the 16.  I purchased the 16 and regret not sizing up to 17, BUT my wrist/arm is bigger than yours.  The 16 looks much better on your arm.


----------



## scarlet555

My wrist is smaller than yours but I prefer the 17 .  I felt the looser one looked more feminine on me.  I got the 16 and sold it.

I prefer the 17 on you.  For me looser means more breathable.  Some like a tighter  fit others a looser fit.  There is no wrong way.


----------



## bosborne23

schanelbags said:


> This is really helpful! Does your 17 fits similar to how the 16 looks on me?



I think so! Here’s how my 17 fits at the start of my wrist and then where it naturally falls: 






I hope this helps you even more! I remember I was trying to find suggestions on sizing (I received it as my wedding day gift from my husband and was freaking out on figuring out what size I was because I knew I wouldn’t want to exchange it later on) and didn’t have much luck so I went with what I thought I would be most comfortable with. 

I never liked  buying one size fits all bangles, they would fall too far down my wrist and I wouldn’t wear them so that’s how I felt the larger size would wear too. Plus I’m usually in long sleeve blouses so again, I like how it doesn’t fall too far down my wrist- but it’s personal preference!!

[emoji173]️


----------



## Lb_MWu08

Definitely 16

I have 16 in white and yellow gold and it fits well. I have tiny wrists as well, even smaller than yours and in reality I need a 15, which isn’t even sold, so 16 was my only option. Bangles that spin around don’t look good, like how it looks like in size 17. 
You want a bangle that hugs your wrist, and you won’t swell enough to have 16 be too tight.


----------



## schanelbags

bosborne23 said:


> I think so! Here’s how my 17 fits at the start of my wrist and then where it naturally falls:
> 
> View attachment 4230002
> View attachment 4230003
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps you even more! I remember I was trying to find suggestions on sizing (I received it as my wedding day gift from my husband and was freaking out on figuring out what size I was because I knew I wouldn’t want to exchange it later on) and didn’t have much luck so I went with what I thought I would be most comfortable with.
> 
> I never liked  buying one size fits all bangles, they would fall too far down my wrist and I wouldn’t wear them so that’s how I felt the larger size would wear too. Plus I’m usually in long sleeve blouses so again, I like how it doesn’t fall too far down my wrist- but it’s personal preference!!
> 
> [emoji173]️



Thanks for sharing! The love bracelet looks beautiful on you and love the meaning behind it! I feel the same way about the larger sized bracelets as there's too much movement. I'm going from wearing no bracelets to wearing one 24/7 so I definitely want to get the right size that's comfortable!


----------



## Monaliceke

scarlet555 said:


> My wrist is smaller than yours but I prefer the 17 .  I felt the looser one looked more feminine on me.  I got the 16 and sold it.
> 
> I prefer the 17 on you.  For me looser means more breathable.  Some like a tighter  fit others a looser fit.  There is no wrong way.


+1 me too got the 17 instead of 16 as I like it to be a bit roomy


----------



## hoot

There’s really no “right way” to wear it. I’ve heard many people say it should be “tighter” but when I look at all the Cartier photos on their IG account, there seems to be more Loves worn on the loser side. 

I purchased a JUC and Love on the same day to stack and knew I preferred the look of a JUC to be worn looser so I chose my love size based off of that. I chose the size 17 JUC which led me to purchase the size 18 Love. My wrist size is 15.5 cm. 

I like a looser fit because of movement and like scarlet555 said, it looks more feminine on me. 

I could turn both size 17 and 18 Loves around on my wrist but neither turned on their own. In fact, the 17 would get “stuck” in a weird position if I moved my arm up or down quickly.


----------



## whoops

I was in the same situation and went with the 17. Im glad I went for the looser fit for a few reasons which weren’t apparent to me in the store:
- I’m on a keyboard all day and being able to push it up my arm is helpful for when I type. Also great for when I need to do dishes or bathe my kids.
- Swelling during summer, working out, even sleeping.
- being able to push it up my arm also helped me to hide it if I don’t want it to be so flashy.


----------



## Monaliceke

whoops said:


> I was in the same situation and went with the 17. Im glad I went for the looser fit for a few reasons which weren’t apparent to me in the store:
> - I’m on a keyboard all day and being able to push it up my arm is helpful for when I type. Also great for when I need to do dishes or bathe my kids.
> - Swelling during summer, working out, even sleeping.
> - being able to push it up my arm also helped me to hide it if I don’t want it to be so flashy.


Fully agree! Exactly the same reasons why I chose 17


----------



## simpleplan

16 looks good, but it’s up to u, some like it like a loose bangle.


----------



## xxjoolisa

Lb_MWu08 said:


> Definitely 16
> 
> I have 16 in white and yellow gold and it fits well. I have tiny wrists as well, even smaller than yours and in reality I need a 15, which isn’t even sold, so 16 was my only option. Bangles that spin around don’t look good, like how it looks like in size 17.
> You want a bangle that hugs your wrist, and you won’t swell enough to have 16 be too tight.



They have size 15 now! I have small wrist and size 16 is a bit loose. I don't like it move around like completely turn. So I got size 15! And size 16 definitely looks better on you.


----------



## number369

Hello all, this is my first thread that I've created on this forum. I'm a 20 year old male and I've been looking to get the love bracelet for two years now and I have not come to a conclusion on which one to get. I usually wear my watches tight at the last hole or even punching additional hole. So I'd prefer the love bracelet to be snug fit and does not move around freely on my 15.5cm wrist but I'm not sure which one to get. According to Cartier sizing guide, it says add 1cm for snug fit but unfortunately, they don't offer a 16.5cm. So I was wondering would the 16cm be too small and too tight for my wrist and also would the 17cm be too big and loose for my wrist? Thank you!!


----------



## marzipanchen

number369 said:


> Hello all, this is my first thread that I've created on this forum. I'm a 20 year old male and I've been looking to get the love bracelet for two years now and I have not come to a conclusion on which one to get. I usually wear my watches tight at the last hole or even punching additional hole. So I'd prefer the love bracelet to be snug fit and does not move around freely on my 15.5cm wrist but I'm not sure which one to get. According to Cartier sizing guide, it says add 1cm for snug fit but unfortunately, they don't offer a 16.5cm. So I was wondering would the 16cm be too small and too tight for my wrist and also would the 17cm be too big and loose for my wrist? Thank you!!


Hi there, do you have a chance to try the 16 and 17 in the boutique? I would like to think that the 16 might be rather tight. My wrist is just above 14 cm and I just bought the 16. I managed to get the 15 on but decided against it. Also, the SA advised me to rather go for the 16. Depending on the temperatures and climate, the wrist might extend with heat and humidity...


----------



## Grdnlol

Definitely the 17 - the 16 will be tight on a good day and cease circulation on a hot day.


----------



## megs0927

Def the 17. My wrist shape ranges from about 15.8-15.2 from below to just above my wrist bone. I originally had an 18 and it was way too large. I sold it for a 17 which is a much better fit. Just purchased my second and couldn’t be happier. Neither of the bracelets are moving over each other and there is still a good bit of movement.


----------



## xxjoolisa

My wrist is 14 cm I chose the 15 cm for a snug fit. The 16 is way too loose and the bangle can make a 360 self turn.. 

I always thought I should choose a 16 butt it feels different when you try in person! You should try in boutiques!


----------



## AuthenticLux

I second or third trying it on! I thought I would want a very loose fit but I found I prefer it to be a bit loose but not enough to make a rotation around my wrist.


----------



## GoldFish8

megs0927 said:


> Def the 17. My wrist shape ranges from about 15.8-15.2 from below to just above my wrist bone. I originally had an 18 and it was way too large. I sold it for a 17 which is a much better fit. Just purchased my second and couldn’t be happier. Neither of the bracelets are moving over each other and there is still a good bit of movement.


You did it?!? I haven’t been on the Cartier forum for a bit and missed this! What did you decide to get? Any pics?


----------



## Zucnarf

17


----------



## xxDxx

My wrist is also 15,5 cm and I got the 17.


----------



## xxjoolisa

AuthenticLux said:


> I second or third trying it on! I thought I would want a very loose fit but I found I prefer it to be a bit loose but not enough to make a rotation around my wrist.



Btw does your bracelet leave some marks on ur wrist after sleeping or like when it is pressed or hung on your wrist for too long? The inner protrude part of the screw always give me marks lol but the bangle is not like tight.


----------



## marzipanchen

xxjoolisa said:


> Btw does your bracelet leave some marks on ur wrist after sleeping or like when it is pressed or hung on your wrist for too long? The inner protrude part of the screw always give me marks lol but the bangle is not like tight.


Hi, mine does that as well although it is not tight (my wrist is just above 14 cm and I chose the 16). It seems to slide up my arm quite a bit instead of staying where there would be enough space.


----------



## megs0927

GoldFish8 said:


> You did it?!? I haven’t been on the Cartier forum for a bit and missed this! What did you decide to get? Any pics?



I did! Another yg. Haven’t posted pics bc life has been crazy. Will do soon!


----------



## Bronzi522

Hi. I am recently the proud owner of a classic Love. I wanted for years and finally made the plunge. I found the information on this thread invaluable as 15.2CM wrist and unsure of the size. SA at Cartier immediately said 17. Been wearing since Christmas and think right decision except when using laptop and wish maybe up arm a little more, but then I think I wouldn’t be happy with looseness at wrist with 18. 16 definitely would be too close/tight.  Been checking screws for movement and bought Loctite purple strength just in case.


----------



## StarBrite310

I think everyone is right on with you needing a size 17. I just received the classic Love for Christmas and mine is 16cm and fits me absolutely perfectly! My wrist size is about 14 1/4cm. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## jimmie staton

Bronzi522 said:


> Hi. I am recently the proud owner of a classic Love. I wanted for years and finally made the plunge. I found the information on this thread invaluable as 15.2CM wrist and unsure of the size. SA at Cartier immediately said 17. Been wearing since Christmas and think right decision except when using laptop and wish maybe up arm a little more, but then I think I wouldn’t be happy with looseness at wrist with 18. 16 definitely would be too close/tight.  Been checking screws for movement and bought Loctite purple strength just in case.



Cartier has a fast and set rule on the size one should get, however, I consider lifestyle. Too loose will annoy you when you sleep with it, type on your laptop and/or desk top, getting hooked on things like door hinges, exercise, and other activities. If you plan on stacking with another Love or other bracelets will it look wrong or too big, will it bunch up and tangle  with other bracelets ? When wearing sleeves, will it look nice with sweaters, shirts, etc. ? Some like the Love to be able to fall below the wrist knots when hand is down, some like the bracelet to stay above wrist knots when hand is down. Do you gain or lose weight frequently and or dramatically ? You don't want it snug... there is no room for growth and it should naturally move up and down your arm without you having to force it.  I think if you have the Love bracelet on and the smallest part of your wrist, you are able to get one finger through... it is the perfect fit.


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> Cartier has a fast and set rule on the size one should get, however, I consider lifestyle. Too loose will annoy you when you sleep with it, type on your laptop and/or desk top, getting hooked on things like door hinges, exercise, and other activities. If you plan on stacking with another Love or other bracelets will it look wrong or too big, will it bunch up and tangle  with other bracelets ? When wearing sleeves, will it look nice with sweaters, shirts, etc. ? Some like the Love to be able to fall below the wrist knots when hand is down, some like the bracelet to stay above wrist knots when hand is down. Do you gain or lose weight frequently and or dramatically ? You don't want it snug... there is no room for growth and it should naturally move up and down your arm without you having to force it.  I think if you have the Love bracelet on and the smallest part of your wrist, you are able to get one finger through... it is the perfect fit.


for your consideration... I posted my stacks on a previous thread... shouldn't be too hard to find, only did it last month. 
"J!m"


----------



## birdbird

I just went down the rabbit hole on this thread!!! I just bought my first Love bangle (skinny) in Rome! I originally bought the 17  rose gold skinny but wore it around the hotel room and it just felt too big. It went 3 inches below my wrist when I held my arm up. I don’t like a lot of movement because I work with my hands. I had such bad anxiety about it I went back and my very sweet SA exchanged it for a 16. It fits snug more  like a watch. I still have anxiety that it’s too tight because she said it might annoy me bit I think once I’m used to it... my main concern is that I want to wear 3 together (goals) and if I stay with this size I have no wiggle room for them. Once I go back to the states I can’t exchange again so this feels like a huge decision. Any words of comfort.


----------



## GoldFish8

birdbird said:


> I just went down the rabbit hole on this thread!!! I just bought my first Love bangle (skinny) in Rome! I originally bought the 17  rose gold skinny but wore it around the hotel room and it just felt too big. It went 3 inches below my wrist when I held my arm up. I don’t like a lot of movement because I work with my hands. I had such bad anxiety about it I went back and my very sweet SA exchanged it for a 16. It fits snug more  like a watch. I still have anxiety that it’s too tight because she said it might annoy me bit I think once I’m used to it... my main concern is that I want to wear 3 together (goals) and if I stay with this size I have no wiggle room for them. Once I go back to the states I can’t exchange again so this feels like a huge decision. Any words of comfort.


You should post a pic if you can. That way we have something to judge it based off. Do you know how big your wrist is? That will also help tremendously. 

Also something to keep in mind, if you plan to stack, you need to have a bit of room. Also, the classic love fits a little more snug than the thin. It’s a tiny bit because of the screws in the classic. So if you plan on getting a classic down the road you need to factor this in too. Hope that helps! Its a lot to consider! And i agree it’s definately something you wanna do before you head home.


----------



## Bronzi522

GoldFish8 said:


> You should post a pic if you can. That way we have something to judge it based off. Do you know how big your wrist is? That will also help tremendously.
> 
> Also something to keep in mind, if you plan to stack, you need to have a bit of room. Also, the classic love fits a little more snug than the thin. It’s a tiny bit because of the screws in the classic. So if you plan on getting a classic down the road you need to factor this in too. Hope that helps! Its a lot to consider! And i agree it’s definately something you wanna do before you head home.


Agree wrist size matters in order for us to advise you. My wrist is 15.2 cm and went with 17 regular Love. However due to thinness, I might think 17 too big for small love for me. Personal preference plays a role.


----------



## birdbird

@GoldFish8 @Bronzi522 Thanks! I uploaded a picture. The SA let me try them on together and it was definitely snug but the loose ones moved all over the place. I am a hairstylist so if it’s too loose it will get beat up fast I think. Worst case I have to sell it and size up I guess.  I did get measured but I don’t remember what it said. I was even doing yoga in my hotel room in it trying to see how it felt. My husband thinks I’m insane. I will update after I wear it for awhile and hopefully stop dreaming out.


----------



## missisa07

I have three, soon to be four, in size 16.  Unfortunately, at this point I have so many in size 16 that I have to just keep getting size 16.  If I could turn back time, I'd choose 17 for a slightly looser fit.


----------



## Lux.

Try on before you buy. Also consider that your wrist and hands swell in the summer. And, FWIW my SA pointed out to me that the Love should slide easily over your wrist bone.


----------



## ILuvLouis

Hi! I had an unfortunate incident, my small love bracelet fell off and I lost it!  I'm devastated! It was my 50th birthday present from my hubby!  We are looking to replace it and I'm considering the large one due to putting it on and not removing it.  My small was a size 17, would I wear the same size? Unfortunately the closest boutique is 6 hours away.  Thanks!


----------



## yslvchanel

So sorry about your unfortunate incident.  
Yes, the classic and small Love are identical in sizing.


----------



## N00dle

ILuvLouis said:


> Hi! I had an unfortunate incident, my small love bracelet fell off and I lost it!  I'm devastated! It was my 50th birthday present from my hubby!  We are looking to replace it and I'm considering the large one due to putting it on and not removing it.  My small was a size 17, would I wear the same size? Unfortunately the closest boutique is 6 hours away.  Thanks!



Sorry to hear about your small! How did it fall off? Was it in the locked position? I have one and now I’m nervous!


----------



## lillyxo

Due to my darker skin color, I think I would have to go with rose gold instead of yellow gold, or even white gold but I personally like the rose gold more, just hoping it would complement my skin tone. We don’t have a local Cartier store so I wasn’t able to try it in person. 

I bought a size 17 but do you guys think it looks a bit loose on me? I kinda want it to stay put


----------



## honeypeach

This is about personal preference and the look you want to achieve.
For me personally, when I made a purchase for bracelets, I always bear in mind that I may gain weight in a few years/decades , so I never buy them super snug.
I know for Love the SA always recommend people to go for the snug look, but the thing is, what if I got fat??? I can't wear a 15/16 if i gain 10 kgs! People had to take their LOVE bracelet/ring off during pregnancy and they may not be able to wear them again after.


----------



## MahoganyQT

It looks great to me. I like my bracelets a little loose though. I like to slide them up when I’m typing, etc. so that they are out of the way.


----------



## Kaoli

I’m so sorry about your incident! 

My regular love bracelet is size 17 and when I went to Cartier to buy it I tired the regular and the small love in size 17 and they both fitted me the same.


----------



## honeypeach

I can feel your stress.
The sizing is the same for classic and small LOVE.
I noted the screw on the small LOVE can also get loose from vibration of your movements, so unfortunate that this new clasp mechanism didn't fix the issue of loose screw and potential lost of bracelet.


(at around 3'10, she talked about her SM bracelet got loose screw and opened up)


----------



## uyalison

lillyxo said:


> View attachment 4372627
> View attachment 4372629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due to my darker skin color, I think I would have to go with rose gold instead of yellow gold, or even white gold but I personally like the rose gold more, just hoping it would complement my skin tone. We don’t have a local Cartier store so I wasn’t able to try it in person.
> 
> I bought a size 17 but do you guys think it looks a bit loose on me? I kinda want it to stay put
> View attachment 4372624
> View attachment 4372625
> View attachment 4372626



It looks really beautiful on you.  It doesn't look too loose.  However It sounded like you are looking for a tighter fit. Have you measured yourself? will size 16 fit? If size 16 will fit, I think you should print the sizer, and just wear it for a few hour to see how you like with a tighter fit.  You should figure it out, otherwise you will always wonder.

Mine (regular) fits like your.  I am a bit claustrophobic, so I don't like it too tight with little movement.  The way it is right now, I can tuck it inside my sleeve, while I am at my computer to prevent the under side size all scratch up..   Also call me crazy, the bigger the size, the more gold.


----------



## elenam12345

honeypeach said:


> This is about personal preference and the look you want to achieve.
> For me personally, when I made a purchase for bracelets, I always bear in mind that I may gain weight in a few years/decades , so I never buy them super snug.
> I know for Love the SA always recommend people to go for the snug look, but the thing is, what if I got fat??? I can't wear a 15/16 if i gain 10 kgs! People had to take their LOVE bracelet/ring off during pregnancy and they may not be able to wear them again after.


i am 9 months preg right now with my 2nd baby (dont think ill ever be as big as this again in my life) and i went for the same exact size as i was pre - pregnancy. Not everyone's wrists get bigger


----------



## elenam12345

lillyxo said:


> View attachment 4372627
> View attachment 4372629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due to my darker skin color, I think I would have to go with rose gold instead of yellow gold, or even white gold but I personally like the rose gold more, just hoping it would complement my skin tone. We don’t have a local Cartier store so I wasn’t able to try it in person.
> 
> I bought a size 17 but do you guys think it looks a bit loose on me? I kinda want it to stay put
> View attachment 4372624
> View attachment 4372625
> View attachment 4372626


i  would probably go for the 16 to be honest


----------



## ltran4

Help! I have small wrists and ordered the 15 but now I’m thinking it’s too tight? Or is it something I might have to get used to?


----------



## tulipfield

ltran4 said:


> Help! I have small wrists and ordered the 15 but now I’m thinking it’s too tight? Or is it something I might have to get used to?
> 
> View attachment 4406881
> View attachment 4406882
> View attachment 4406883



I replied this in another thread but your fit is similar (looser, even) than the fit in the original Love ads:




Ultimately it’s personal taste.  I had the opposite problem and got a 16, and then later wondered if I should have gotten a 15.  I decided the 16 still looked good and felt comfortable and it wasn’t worth losing money to resell it and buy the smaller size. 

If you’re still within the return period, you could go try the 16 on and see how you feel.


----------



## foxyqt

I think Love bracelets are supposed to have a tight/snug fit.. yours looks great!


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Many will tell you that it is supposed to be fitted.  But many (myself included) prefer a looser fit.  So it's entirely your preference.  Maybe try on the next size up and that will help you decide.   Some find that going up even one size ends up with a bracelet that spins and they prefer the snugger fit.  At least you can see and feel both and decide which is best for you.   Based on the photos, it seems to slide quite a ways down your arm so I think any bigger and you'll find the bracelet spins.


----------



## SMS_305

ltran4 said:


> Help! I have small wrists and ordered the 15 but now I’m thinking it’s too tight? Or is it something I might have to get used to?
> 
> View attachment 4406881
> View attachment 4406882
> View attachment 4406883


I had the same issue and @tuplipfield responded to my post. Mine fits tighter then your 15 does and the 16 spins. Like everyone else said, it's your personal preference. I love stacking bracelets but I do that on my other arm. When I purchased this love I wanted it to stand alone, I don't stack it with anything. The 15 works for me. At times I wonder should I have gotten the 16 and is my 15 to tight. In the end if I had the 16 I would keep looking at it wishing I had a tighter fit. I think having it go up and down on my arm would bother me more.  Having small wrists like we do I've never had a bracelet that truly fits, fits me and now I do. Choose whatever feels good for you


----------



## GoldFish8

Is it uncomfortable going over your wristband? And did you measure your wrist by any chance? It’s hard to tell from just photos. I had A love that was too tight, but in the photos it looked just fine. Please share that info if you have it. Will make giving advice a bit easier.


----------



## GoldFish8

GoldFish8 said:


> Is it uncomfortable going over your wristband? And did you measure your wrist by any chance? It’s hard to tell from just photos. I had A love that was too tight, but in the photos it looked just fine. Please share that info if you have it. Will make giving advice a bit easier.


 *Wrist bone


----------



## SMS_305

GoldFish8 said:


> *Wrist bone


It's not uncomfortable at all over my wrist bone. It slides over it just fine. It just doesn't go up  my arm as far as most people (from photos I see). I think in an ideal world I would have a 15.5. There isn't anything I can do about it now so I have grown to accept it (kinda lol). Since I wear it alone and not stacked I think it looks fine. Just has more of a cuff look, then a bangle. Thanks for replying!


----------



## showgratitude

ltran4 said:


> Help! I have small wrists and ordered the 15 but now I’m thinking it’s too tight? Or is it something I might have to get used to?
> 
> View attachment 4406881
> View attachment 4406882
> View attachment 4406883


It looks fine to me.  However, it is your bracelet and if you aren't happy & you are still within the return/replacement period, do so.


----------



## Luv n bags

I have teeny tiny wrists, too.  I got the 16.  I forget I have it on.  I would rather not feel the bracelet than feel it go over the wrist bone.


----------



## Luvshandbags

Hello lovely TPFr’s!!

I will be purchasing the small Love for a milestone birthday in August... I’m turning 50!  When I have been sized for the Love in the past they always told me I was a size 17. I went into Cartier to try on the bracelet... was debating on the cuff so was testing things out. I tried on the 17 it didn’t turn completely around but the SA said it was too big and had me try on the 16. It seemed to fit fine not tight but more fitted. Should I consider as I age my wrist will changes sizes? Do any of you consider this? I like the more fitted look but wondering if my wrist would change and it would become too small. Any thoughts or experiences with this? Love to hear from you.


----------



## jimmie staton

Luvshandbags said:


> Hello lovely TPFr’s!!
> 
> I will be purchasing the small Love for a milestone birthday in August... I’m turning 50!  When I have been sized for the Love in the past they always told me I was a size 17. I went into Cartier to try on the bracelet... was debating on the cuff so was testing things out. I tried on the 17 it didn’t turn completely around but the SA said it was too big and had me try on the 16. It seemed to fit fine not tight but more fitted. Should I consider as I age my wrist will changes sizes? Do any of you consider this? I like the more fitted look but wondering if my wrist would change and it would become too small. Any thoughts or experiences with this? Love to hear from you.


Congrats, for I too have a Birthday in August... The LOVE bracelet is oval and is not meant to be able to turn around on your wrist without you doing it manually.. if it does, then it's too big. You should have room for it to slide up and down your arm. If the 16 feels too tight, then it probably is. It all depends on your wrist and arm... and your comfort level. I don't know anything about the cuff, but I do fancy myself as an expert on the LOVE bracelet.
"J!m"


----------



## south-of-france

I like the slightly bigger fit. Also I find it‘s too expensive to become perhaps too small in 10 or later years. Congrats on your milestone!


----------



## monkeydudes

I bought my first Love a week ago in a 16. Love it!


----------



## honeypeach

Luvshandbags said:


> Hello lovely TPFr’s!!
> 
> I will be purchasing the small Love for a milestone birthday in August... I’m turning 50!  When I have been sized for the Love in the past they always told me I was a size 17. I went into Cartier to try on the bracelet... was debating on the cuff so was testing things out. I tried on the 17 it didn’t turn completely around but the SA said it was too big and had me try on the 16. It seemed to fit fine not tight but more fitted. Should I consider as I age my wrist will changes sizes? Do any of you consider this? I like the more fitted look but wondering if my wrist would change and it would become too small. Any thoughts or experiences with this? Love to hear from you.



When determining the size of Love, personal preference is always the key.
I felt that all of the SAs like to suggest customers to go for a smaller size, as snug as possible. Maybe they are trained to do that, I don’t know, but it annoys me as I prefer loose fit bangle.
My SA kept telling me size 16 was perfect and 15 was even better, but I asked her to get me sizes 17 and 18 to try on. I bought size 17.
SA don’t care, they get commission whatever size you buy.
Only you know which size fits the best for you 24/7. You ended up wearing the Love, not your SA.
As for wrist size, that’s what I bear in mind when I choose the looser fit.
My wrists and fingers expand one size in summer, in afternoons, and in humid locations (like Singapore)
I’m also very skinny, it’s impossible to lose anymore weight. But there is a possibility that I might gain a lot of weight (medicine, hormone, diet, who knows?) in these future decades. So I need to be careful, don’t buy a bangle so snugged that I can’t wear with the slight change of weight.
You should try a range of sizes, your heart would tell you which one is perfect for you... without asking the SA.


----------



## Luvshandbags

jimmie staton said:


> Congrats, for I too have a Birthday in August... The LOVE bracelet is oval and is not meant to be able to turn around on your wrist without you doing it manually.. if it does, then it's too big. You should have room for it to slide up and down your arm. If the 16 feels too tight, then it probably is. It all depends on your wrist and arm... and your comfort level. I don't know anything about the cuff, but I do fancy myself as an expert on the LOVE bracelet.
> "J!m"


Thank you for your advice. I think being an expert on the LOVE bracelet is a wonderful thing to be


----------



## Luvshandbags

south-of-france said:


> I like the slightly bigger fit. Also I find it‘s too expensive to become perhaps too small in 10 or later years. Congrats on your milestone!


Thank you for the well wishes. I agree with your thoughts. 


jimmie staton said:


> Congrats, for I too have a Birthday in August... The LOVE bracelet is oval and is not meant to be able to turn around on your wrist without you doing it manually.. if it does, then it's too big. You should have room for it to slide up and down your arm. If the 16 feels too tight, then it probably is. It all depends on your wrist and arm... and your comfort level. I don't know anything about the cuff, but I do fancy myself as an expert on the LOVE bracelet.
> "J!m"


Meant to say Happy Early Birthday to another August baby!


----------



## jimmie staton

Luvshandbags said:


> Thank you for your advice. I think being an expert on the LOVE bracelet is a wonderful thing to be


It has it's perks... lol
"J!m"


----------



## Luvshandbags

honeypeach said:


> When determining the size of Love, personal preference is always the key.
> I felt that all of the SAs like to suggest customers to go for a smaller size, as snug as possible. Maybe they are trained to do that, I don’t know, but it annoys me as I prefer loose fit bangle.
> My SA kept telling me size 16 was perfect and 15 was even better, but I asked her to get me sizes 17 and 18 to try on. I bought size 17.
> SA don’t care, they get commission whatever size you buy.
> Only you know which size fits the best for you 24/7. You ended up wearing the Love, not your SA.
> As for wrist size, that’s what I bear in mind when I choose the looser fit.
> My wrists and fingers expand one size in summer, in afternoons, and in humid locations (like Singapore)
> I’m also very skinny, it’s impossible to lose anymore weight. But there is a possibility that I might gain a lot of weight (medicine, hormone, diet, who knows?) in these future decades. So I need to be careful, don’t buy a bangle so snugged that I can’t wear with the slight change of weight.
> You should try a range of sizes, your heart would tell you which one is perfect for you... without asking the SA.


Thank you for your thoughts, I will definitely try both sizes on again. I measured my wrist and it’s 15cm seems like some people choose the 16 and some the 17 depending on personal preference. I think that if I were to get the classic size i would go with the 17 for sure, but since the small love is thinner i am able to fit the 16. Decisions.. decisions lol


----------



## jimmie staton

Luvshandbags said:


> Thank you for the well wishes. I agree with your thoughts.
> 
> Meant to say Happy Early Birthday to another August baby!


Thanking you for the Early Birthday Greeting... being a Leo, we truly never stop celebrating... we kind of act like it's our Birthday everyday just because we are Leos. And a Happy Early Birthday to you Luvshandbags.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Luvshandbags said:


> Thank you for your thoughts, I will definitely try both sizes on again. I measured my wrist and it’s 15cm seems like some people choose the 16 and some the 17 depending on personal preference. I think that if I were to get the classic size i would go with the 17 for sure, but since the small love is thinner i am able to fit the 16. Decisions.. decisions lol


What is it that you truly desire ? I think it's the classic LOVE bracelet... the 17 will work if you plan on stacking or stand alone.
"J!m"


----------



## Luvshandbags

jimmie staton said:


> What is it that you truly desire ? I think it's the classic LOVE bracelet... the 17 will work if you plan on stacking or stand alone.
> "J!m"


I have the trinity cord bracelet and though had originally wanted the classic decided on the small that way to stack with what I have and the ease of taking it off.


----------



## jimmie staton

Luvshandbags said:


> I have the trinity cord bracelet and though had originally wanted the classic decided on the small that way to stack with what I have and the ease of taking it off.


I have the Trinity on cord as well... it's fun and cute... I don't wear it as much as I thought I would though.... I must show love to my Trinity on cord. Thank you for reminding me the error of my ways... lol
"J!m


----------



## 336

I have the same size wrist and got a 16, the SA's are trained in the belief that the bangle shouldn't move up and down like a normal bangle on your wrist, but rather it should sit on your wrist quite snug. My weight fluctuates so sometimes in the year I think it's a bit tight. My friends mom had to get 3 different ones apparently, but she is a larger lady. Personal preference TBH.


----------



## Luvshandbags

336 said:


> I have the same size wrist and got a 16, the SA's are trained in the belief that the bangle shouldn't move up and down like a normal bangle on your wrist, but rather it should sit on your wrist quite snug. My weight fluctuates so sometimes in the year I think it's a bit tight. My friends mom had to get 3 different ones apparently, but she is a larger lady. Personal preference TBH.


Thanks for the input. Are you still happy you got the 16 or wish you had gotten the 17 for when your weight fluctuates?


----------



## hokatie

For you reference, my wrist is 15 cm too and wearing size 18 now. I got this one year after giving birth. My wrist was still chubby so it fitted perfectly by that time. I’m losing weight a lot after. Thus my bracelet is bigger and looser on my wrist as you see now.


----------



## 336

Luvshandbags said:


> Thanks for the input. Are you still happy you got the 16 or wish you had gotten the 17 for when your weight fluctuates?



I bought it when I weighed about 57 kilos and I weigh about 64 kilos now. When I got to about 67 kilos it was a little uncomfortable but so were my pants.  
I still prefer the 16 because it doesn’t move, much like a watch. A 17 would move around a bit more but I’m happy with the 16  HTH


----------



## Luvshandbags

Thank you for your input. How do you like wearing it more as a bangle? Does it scratch more easily? Would you consider buying a smaller size ?


----------



## Luvshandbags

Thank you! I think it looks great on you and thanks for the picture. I should try the 16 on again and post a picture for opinions.


----------



## 336

I think it really comes down to what you suits you the most. For me I like my watch to sit on my wrist and not move, I sometimes see women who let their watches slide up and down their wrist like it's a piece of jewellery, which irks me like mad. For me, I don't wear alot of jewellery, and this and my watch are usually the only things I wear. I have bracelets that I rarely wear cos they move around and make noise. If you normally wear a bit of jewellery then go the 17 but if not, get the 16.

Whatever size you get it'll be beautiful


----------



## Luvshandbags

336 said:


> I think it really comes down to what you suits you the most. For me I like my watch to sit on my wrist and not move, I sometimes see women who let their watches slide up and down their wrist like it's a piece of jewellery, which irks me like mad. For me, I don't wear alot of jewellery, and this and my watch are usually the only things I wear. I have bracelets that I rarely wear cos they move around and make noise. If you normally wear a bit of jewellery then go the 17 but if not, get the 16.
> 
> Whatever size you get it'll be beautiful


Thank you for your advice. The only bracelet I wear is the trinity cord bracelet and don’t plan to stack any more than the small Carrier bracelet I plan to buy for my birthday.  I appreciate the compliment too .


----------



## xxjoolisa

monkeydudes said:


> I bought my first Love a week ago in a 16. Love it!


Mine is as tight as this one. I dont allow it to turn lol. In winter it feels OK but in summer it does feel a little tight. But it stays in position rather than moving up and down like hell.


----------



## xxjoolisa

xxjoolisa said:


> Mine is as tight as this one. I dont allow it to turn lol. In winter it feels OK but in summer it does feel a little tight. But it stays in position rather than moving up and down like hell.


Picture attached. It is a snug fit.


----------



## azmaei

I bought my first Cartier piece a few weeks ago while on vacation in Las Vegas. It’s the small yg love and I absolutely adore it. But now I’m starting to worry that maybe it’s slightly too big for me? How should the loves fit? It’s a size 16 but my wrists are very narrow and it moves around quite a bit. It doesn’t really bother me but I am starting to get worried about stacking another bracelet with it (I’m considering the thin JUC).


----------



## lanasyogamama

How far does it hang down if you’re standing up with your arms by your side?


----------



## Luvshandbags

azmaei said:


> I bought my first Cartier piece a few weeks ago while on vacation in Las Vegas. It’s the small yg love and I absolutely adore it. But now I’m starting to worry that maybe it’s slightly too big for me? How should the loves fit? It’s a size 16 but my wrists are very narrow and it moves around quite a bit. It doesn’t really bother me but I am starting to get worried about stacking another bracelet with it (I’m considering the thin JUC).


Can it turn completely around your wrist? I think it’s personal preference but it does look a little big. Did the SA give you any recommendations?


----------



## azmaei

lanasyogamama said:


> How far does it hang down if you’re standing up with your arms by your side?


About to the beginning of my palm. I’ve added a photo to show.


----------



## azmaei

Luvshandbags said:


> Can it turn completely around your wrist? I think it’s personal preference but it does look a little big. Did the SA give you any recommendations?


It can, but not easily. It stays put but sometimes I fiddle with it by turning it, although it can only turn when placed in a particular part of my wrist. Unfortunately I live in a state with no Cartier boutiques - would it make sense to reach out to the SA in Las Vegas who sold it to me? I worry because I've now had it long enough where there are some small scuffs/scratches, so I'm doubtful that Cartier would do anything. I just wish I had gone with a 15 when I bought it. The SA only showed me the 16 and spoke with such confidence that I didn't even think about the possibility of it being too big until just recently.


----------



## azmaei

Update - I used the bracelet sizing guide on the Cartier website and it measured my wrist as 14.5. The sizing guide recommends adding 1 cm to your wrist size for a tight fitting Love, or 2 cm for a looser fit. That would put me at 15.5 for a tight fit or 16.5 for a loose fit. Since the Love doesn't come in half sizes, and it seems that maybe the 15 would be too tight (according to the Cartier sizing guide), I'm happy with my size 16 Love. I'll plan to do a size 15 for the small JUC though! Thanks for your replies


----------



## N00dle

Glad you’re happy with the size 16 now - I wear a size 16 with a smaller wrist (13.5) and don’t think it’s too big at all! Would not want it smaller. Enjoy your new bracelet


----------



## hokatie

For your ref., my wrist size is 15 and I’m wearing size 18 now.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

azmaei said:


> About to the beginning of my palm. I’ve added a photo to show.


This looks great and perfect size especially if you plan to stack you need a little room


----------



## kewave

I think it’s perfect. I ought to be a size 15 but wld gladly take size 16.


----------



## seikow

azmaei said:


> I bought my first Cartier piece a few weeks ago while on vacation in Las Vegas. It’s the small yg love and I absolutely adore it. But now I’m starting to worry that maybe it’s slightly too big for me? How should the loves fit? It’s a size 16 but my wrists are very narrow and it moves around quite a bit. It doesn’t really bother me but I am starting to get worried about stacking another bracelet with it (I’m considering the thin JUC).


For my opinion which is fine. Mine is same to you I bought 17 and 16 is fits too. But when I tried those on. Size 17 much comfy 16 is tighter. I told my SA I will stack more on in the future, She recommend grab 17 would be better


----------



## seikow

azmaei said:


> Update - I used the bracelet sizing guide on the Cartier website and it measured my wrist as 14.5. The sizing guide recommends adding 1 cm to your wrist size for a tight fitting Love, or 2 cm for a looser fit. That would put me at 15.5 for a tight fit or 16.5 for a loose fit. Since the Love doesn't come in half sizes, and it seems that maybe the 15 would be too tight (according to the Cartier sizing guide), I'm happy with my size 16 Love. I'll plan to do a size 15 for the small JUC though! Thanks for your replies


Glad to hear! I have same plan as you grab the small JUC in 16 in Christmas


----------



## Luvshandbags

Hello all!
In two weeks I plan to buy my small Love Bracelet for my 50th bday. I have tried on 2 sizes the 16 and 17. According to the pictures which do you think looks best in me?


----------



## missisa07

Is the first one 16?


----------



## megs0927

The 16


----------



## Luvshandbags

missisa07 said:


> Is the first one 16?


Yes the first one is the 16 and the second picture is 17.


----------



## chri23298

My first Cartier so being extra careful here. Went to the store and tried on 15 and 16. SA recommended 15 because 16 could spin near my wristbone. Got the 15 but been reading up on swelling in the summer / weight gain so now paranoid. Is my 15 too small? There is a bit more room near my wristbone but it gets tight as you move down towards the forearm. Should I exchange it for a 16? Pics attached. First pic is the lowest it will go on my wrist. I like it near my wristbone it is pretty roomy but it doesnt stay there. Thanks everyone!


----------



## fabuleux

It does look snug.


----------



## Dimple

I'm no expert but the way your 15 fits you looks very very similar to the way it fit my wrist. I went with the 16 as it moves more freely. With summer and pregnancy (not to mention aging) I'm sure my wrist will swell or change over time.

In the last photo also, it looks like it wraps your wrist rather tightly. The right hand side, your wrist sort of is held tightly.


----------



## Kayceedee88

I’d exchange it for a size 16. Looks too snug in my opinion.


----------



## Grande Latte

I would go for 16 too. 15 looks a bit snug on you. Personally I prefer a little bit of wiggle room, plus you have to factor in that this is a piece of jewelry and you might gain weight.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Exchange for 16 it’s not a huge difference you will be happier it will have a little more wiggle room


----------



## LGGSZTX

It looks too snug to me. I would exchange it for a larger


----------



## Gracilan

....I think it’s too snug, 16 will give you more room and comfort.


----------



## loubsandlulu

Looks uncomfortable.


----------



## *MJ*

I would 100% exchange for the 16.


----------



## Rulho07

It looks to small in my opinion. I think that a size 16 will be better for you.


----------



## Love Of My Life

This size is not flattering on your wrist.. Try the next size, IMO


----------



## avcbob

It looks to me like it's on the tight side, and with any increase in your wrist size it will become uncomfortable.  Being a guy, I like mine tight-ish, but I think yours are even tighter than mine.
	

		
			
		

		
	






chri23298 said:


> My first Cartier so being extra careful here. Went to the store and tried on 15 and 16. SA recommended 15 because 16 could spin near my wristbone. Got the 15 but been reading up on swelling in the summer / weight gain so now paranoid. Is my 15 too small? There is a bit more room near my wristbone but it gets tight as you move down towards the forearm. Should I exchange it for a 16? Pics attached. First pic is the lowest it will go on my wrist. I like it near my wristbone it is pretty roomy but it doesnt stay there. Thanks everyone!


----------



## VintageVuitton

Another vote to size up


----------



## missisa07

I would get the 16 if I were you.  Mine is 16, but in hindsight I regret not getting a 17 to account for swelling/pregnancy/etc.


----------



## seikow

vote size up too


----------



## zibeline91

I think 16 will be better on your wrist.


----------



## marzipanchen

definitely +1 for one size up!
I chose a 16 based on my SA's advice and the 15 was looser on me than on you. Yes, the 16 can now spin, but whatever the weather or +/- a few pounds, I have peace of mind that it will fit me.


----------



## diva lee

It looks tight and the screws almost look like they’re digging into your wrist in one of the pics so I think you should size up. You don’t have much wiggle room should your wrist swell and I think after you’ve been wearing it for a while you might find that it feels a bit too restrictive and perhaps even claustrophobic. After owning this bracelet and wearing it 24/7 for the past year and a half, I think the safest bet is to size up if you’re in between sizes. I’ve found Cartier SAs usually recommend going for a very fitted look but it’s not always the most comfortable option in the long run when you take your lifestyle into consideration (especially if you have an active life).


----------



## 19flowers

another vote to size up...


----------



## lmissx

I am also struggling with what size to choose in small (thin) love bracelet. I seem to be in between 17/18.
My wrist measures 16cm or 6.25" and Cartier size 17 fits good but at times feels and looks a bit too snug (depends on the viewing angle). And I kind of wish it would slide further up my arm (towards the shoulder direction), but it stops 2" after my wrist bone and doesn't slide further up the arm. I like that it sort of gets stuck on my wrist without sliding down to my palm unless I purposely want to shake it enough to make it slide all the way down or just move it there.

I went to try size 18 of small love and while it nicely slides higher up my arm (I like the look), it doesn't get stuck on my wrist as 17 does, so 18 slides down to my palm each time I move my hand down at my side. Not sure if it'll become annoying.

Still wondering if I am better off with size 17 or go for 18?
Attached some pictures here , but the look varies from different angles and so size 17 it sometimes looks fine, sometimes too snug. What to do? Size 18 is probably too big. Size 17 is good but at times snug.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Alisafashionlover

lmissx said:


> I am also struggling with what size to choose in small (thin) love bracelet. I seem to be in between 17/18.
> My wrist measures 16cm or 6.25" and Cartier size 17 fits good but at times feels and looks a bit too snug (depends on the viewing angle). And I kind of wish it would slide further up my arm (towards the shoulder direction), but it stops 2" after my wrist bone and doesn't slide further up the arm. I like that it sort of gets stuck on my wrist without sliding down to my palm unless I purposely want to shake it enough to make it slide all the way down or just move it there.
> 
> I went to try size 18 of small love and while it nicely slides higher up my arm (I like the look), it doesn't get stuck on my wrist as 17 does, so 18 slides down to my palm each time I move my hand down at my side. Not sure if it'll become annoying.
> 
> Still wondering if I am better off with size 17 or go for 18?
> Attached some pictures here , but the look varies from different angles and so size 17 it sometimes looks fine, sometimes too snug. What to do? Size 18 is probably too big. Size 17 is good but at times snug.
> What do you guys think?


I think 18 looks too loose whereas 17 sits just right!


----------



## Chaton

I would go with the 18.  I think leaving 1 cm is too snug.  I prefer at least 1.5 cm, which I have read is a comfortable fit.  Cartier always seems to want you to go with that snug fit.  I reserve the snug fit for men, not women.  I was advised the snug fit over the phone by Cartier as well, but I used the wrist sizer from the Cartier site and went against what I was advised and am very happy.


----------



## boeyshona

lmissx said:


> I am also struggling with what size to choose in small (thin) love bracelet. I seem to be in between 17/18.
> My wrist measures 16cm or 6.25" and Cartier size 17 fits good but at times feels and looks a bit too snug (depends on the viewing angle). And I kind of wish it would slide further up my arm (towards the shoulder direction), but it stops 2" after my wrist bone and doesn't slide further up the arm. I like that it sort of gets stuck on my wrist without sliding down to my palm unless I purposely want to shake it enough to make it slide all the way down or just move it there.
> 
> I went to try size 18 of small love and while it nicely slides higher up my arm (I like the look), it doesn't get stuck on my wrist as 17 does, so 18 slides down to my palm each time I move my hand down at my side. Not sure if it'll become annoying.
> 
> Still wondering if I am better off with size 17 or go for 18?
> Attached some pictures here , but the look varies from different angles and so size 17 it sometimes looks fine, sometimes too snug. What to do? Size 18 is probably too big. Size 17 is good but at times snug.
> What do you guys think?



My wrist is the same size as you and I went with the 18cm. No regrets! I don't like too snug fit either and 18cm is perfect!


----------



## Cclover2013

lmissx said:


> I am also struggling with what size to choose in small (thin) love bracelet. I seem to be in between 17/18.
> My wrist measures 16cm or 6.25" and Cartier size 17 fits good but at times feels and looks a bit too snug (depends on the viewing angle). And I kind of wish it would slide further up my arm (towards the shoulder direction), but it stops 2" after my wrist bone and doesn't slide further up the arm. I like that it sort of gets stuck on my wrist without sliding down to my palm unless I purposely want to shake it enough to make it slide all the way down or just move it there.
> 
> I went to try size 18 of small love and while it nicely slides higher up my arm (I like the look), it doesn't get stuck on my wrist as 17 does, so 18 slides down to my palm each time I move my hand down at my side. Not sure if it'll become annoying.
> 
> Still wondering if I am better off with size 17 or go for 18?
> Attached some pictures here , but the look varies from different angles and so size 17 it sometimes looks fine, sometimes too snug. What to do? Size 18 is probably too big. Size 17 is good but at times snug.
> What do you guys think?


I’m personally between size 16 and 17 and went for the 16. I contemplated the sizes recently before I added another bracelet but I’m happy with my choice. I didn’t like how low it hit my inner palm. Don’t hesitate to go back to try it on a few times


----------



## lmissx

ikaesmallz said:


> They look okay to me but I do think you could go half a size down if you felt uncomfortable like your foot is slipping out. How do they feel?





Alisafashionlover said:


> I think 18 looks too loose whereas 17 sits just right!





Chaton said:


> I would go with the 18.  I think leaving 1 cm is too snug.  I prefer at least 1.5 cm, which I have read is a comfortable fit.  Cartier always seems to want you to go with that snug fit.  I reserve the snug fit for men, not women.  I was advised the snug fit over the phone by Cartier as well, but I used the wrist sizer from the Cartier site and went against what I was advised and am very happy.





boeyshona said:


> My wrist is the same size as you and I went with the 18cm. No regrets! I don't like too snug fit either and 18cm is perfect!





Cclover2013 said:


> I’m personally between size 16 and 17 and went for the 16. I contemplated the sizes recently before I added another bracelet but I’m happy with my choice. I didn’t like how low it hit my inner palm. Don’t hesitate to go back to try it on a few times



Thank you for sharing your experience. It helps hearing your thoughts and personal comfort level with various sizes.

So I went back to try size 18 again. I do love the range that it has sliding from wrist to arm, but I can't make it stay above my wrist, it just falls down below my wrist every time I lower my hand. So while I do love the wider range of movement, I am afraid the constant falling down movement might get to be annoying after a while. No way to dock it up on my wrist.

So thinking to stick with size 17 probably. At least it docks itself above my wrist. There is some movement up and down from the wrist to the arm, just the range isn't as much as with size 18. Wanted to let you guys know what I thought after trying 18 and 17 again. Maybe this will help someone as well in the future.


----------



## designerdiva40

Looks too tight to me, I went up a size just in case of swelling or weight gain


----------



## Luvshandbags

Same thing for me in between 2 sizes went with the smaller one. Didn’t like how the bigger one hit my palm. The smaller size doesn’t move as much so it stays in place and doesn’t get banged up so much. It’s all personal preference in the end. Glad you are happy with your decision. I don’t think you will regret it


----------



## Lodpah

chri23298 said:


> My first Cartier so being extra careful here. Went to the store and tried on 15 and 16. SA recommended 15 because 16 could spin near my wristbone. Got the 15 but been reading up on swelling in the summer / weight gain so now paranoid. Is my 15 too small? There is a bit more room near my wristbone but it gets tight as you move down towards the forearm. Should I exchange it for a 16? Pics attached. First pic is the lowest it will go on my wrist. I like it near my wristbone it is pretty roomy but it doesnt stay there. Thanks everyone!


I would size up.


----------



## nadiap

lmissx said:


> I am also struggling with what size to choose in small (thin) love bracelet. I seem to be in between 17/18.
> My wrist measures 16cm or 6.25" and Cartier size 17 fits good but at times feels and looks a bit too snug (depends on the viewing angle). And I kind of wish it would slide further up my arm (towards the shoulder direction), but it stops 2" after my wrist bone and doesn't slide further up the arm. I like that it sort of gets stuck on my wrist without sliding down to my palm unless I purposely want to shake it enough to make it slide all the way down or just move it there.
> 
> I went to try size 18 of small love and while it nicely slides higher up my arm (I like the look), it doesn't get stuck on my wrist as 17 does, so 18 slides down to my palm each time I move my hand down at my side. Not sure if it'll become annoying.
> 
> Still wondering if I am better off with size 17 or go for 18?
> Attached some pictures here , but the look varies from different angles and so size 17 it sometimes looks fine, sometimes too snug. What to do? Size 18 is probably too big. Size 17 is good but at times snug.
> What do you guys think?



My wrist is also 6.25 and I wish they had size 17.5 .. for some reason 17 was too tight while 18 too loose. Ugh.


----------



## lmissx

Chaton said:


> I would go with the 18.  I think leaving 1 cm is too snug.  I prefer at least 1.5 cm, which I have read is a comfortable fit.  Cartier always seems to want you to go with that snug fit.  I reserve the snug fit for men, not women.  I was advised the snug fit over the phone by Cartier as well, but I used the wrist sizer from the Cartier site and went against what I was advised and am very happy.


That's exactly how I was feeling about it too. And despite how it's meant to be worn (tighter fit) I went with my gut feeling and switched to size 18. Zero regrets! In fact, I am now wondering how in the world did I ever think 18 was too big. I wouldn't even mind to have 19, but that might be pushing it. LOL
Thank you for your comment, it helped push me and I am so glad I switched to a larger size. Thanks again!



nadiap said:


> My wrist is also 6.25 and I wish they had size 17.5 .. for some reason 17 was too tight while 18 too loose. Ugh.


Well, I ended up switching from size 17 to size 18, and I do not regret it at all! I love size 18, and would even be curious how 19 would fit. Anyway, if you're in between sizes (17 too small and 18 feels too big) I would recommend 18. When I tried 18 the first few times, it felt big and 17 felt just right. But after having them on for an hour I realized 18 is perfect and 17 too small. Hope this helps.

Also, for anyone wondering and reading this in the future, if you prefer a cuff look where the love sits just a bit above your wrist bone and not much movement, then size up 1cm for a tighter fit like Cartier recommends. But if you love a bangle look and want a little movement for a more casual, carefree look, size up 2cm (or even 3cm if you really love the bangle to sit in the middle of your arm).
I was confused about the sizing for the longest time, because I was clashing with two different looks, how the love bracelet is meant to be worn (cuff style around the wrist) and what I personally like (bangle style, higher up on my arm). Most of the photos circulating online (when you google it while trying to get an idea how it is supposed to look) people drag the bracelet down to their wrist to photograph it, and big or small fit, it always ends up looking right. But when you start trying it higher up on your arm, that's where personal preferences kick in. Just listen to your inner feeling agains what it's "supposed" to look like.
I'd recommend browsing mod shots photos of any bracelet in general and see where you personally like the location of bracelet on the arm, what appeals to you the most. Then go and pick the size that sits similar to your preferred spot on the arm. Hope this helps someone!


----------



## star23478

Hello!

Just got my first love bracelet this weekend after wanting one for years! I'm so excited and love it so much, but just wanted opinions to confirm I got the right size. I know there are already many posts on this, but had to ask for myself!

The first time I tried on, I tried the 16 and thought that was good for me, even though the SA commented on how it got stuck on my wrist bone and didn't slide over, but the 17 seemed big to me at that time. Tried on again two months later at a different Cartier store with a different SA and he without hesitation said 17, so that is what I purchased.

My wrist at the biggest/boniest point measures 15.5 cm with the slimmest part measuring 15 cm. My 17 moves around quite a bit and feels a bit looser than I would probably like, but the 16 was fairly tight. I could get it over my wrist bone but would have to push or really shake my wrist to get it over.  DH also pointed out that the screws on 16 were knocking into my bone and would probably get annoying over time and the SA mentioned about possible swelling in the summer. I will also probably stack with other bangle and cuff bracelets (non-Cartier) that are a bit looser fitting.

So basically I think I know the 17 is the better option even though it's not perfect (as so many have said I wish Cartier made a 16.5!), but probably better to be a little on the loose side than potentially too tight, right? When I lift my arm up my 17 slides up about 3 inches and when my arm is down it hits right where my palm meets my wrist (it doesn't slide onto my palm at all). I've attached pictures for reference and am interested to hear what experienced love owners have to say that were in a similar situation of being in between sizes. I think some of it is I'm overthinking it because it's new and I'm super conscious of it right now whereas I won't think about it as much as time goes on, but I need the reassurance haha! Thanks so much!


----------



## Canturi lover

Congratulations . It is the perfect size for you. Enjoy and wear it in good health


----------



## diva lee

That looks perfect. I think the 16 would be a little too restrictive on you. Congrats on getting this beautiful bracelet!!


----------



## showgratitude

17 looks good.  Congrats!


----------



## star23478

Thank you so much! I was having doubts right after purchasing that maybe it was too big and I should have gotten the 16, but I think the 17 was right


Canturi lover said:


> Congratulations . It is the perfect size for you. Enjoy and wear it in good health


Thank you so much! I wasn't sure at first, but I think so too. I appreciate your input!


----------



## star23478

Thank you so much! I was having doubts right after purchasing that maybe it was too big and I should have gotten the 16, but I think the 17 was right choice!


diva lee said:


> That looks perfect. I think the 16 would be a little too restrictive on you. Congrats on getting this beautiful bracelet!!


----------



## star23478

showgratitude said:


> 17 looks good.  Congrats!


Thank you! I appreciate the input!


----------



## pattihansen

I think the 17 looks perfect.  I had many doubts about the sizing when I first had mine.  It's better to have some movement because you probably will swell up a bit when the weather is warm.


----------



## GoldFish8

I can sympathize with you. I had the exact same “problem” with the exact size as you!  My wrist is 15.3 at its biggest (the stupid wrist-bone) and a bit under 15 at its smallest. Like you I struggled endlessly about sizing (tbh sometimes I still do especially now that it’s winter) ... but I KNOW I made the right decision. My wristbone protrudes slightly more than most ladies I see on here. The 16 would get caught on the wristbone and drive me insane. I also stack 3 loves, no way to do that with the 16. 

I think what’s bothering you is how far down your wrist it goes. I think it actually looks lovely. I have a meatier forearm, so my love bracelets go about 2.5 inches.. but I can squish it down to 3 inches lol 

I promise you, you did the right thing. There are days when I retain water or just have weight fluctuations in general.. and wonder how horrible it would be with a smaller love. 

Hope you love your Love. It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## star23478

pattihansen said:


> I think the 17 looks perfect.  I had many doubts about the sizing when I first had mine.  It's better to have some movement because you probably will swell up a bit when the weather is warm.


Thank you! That's what DH keeps reminding me about the warm weather when I start to question the 17! Glad to know I'm not the only one who had doubts


----------



## star23478

GoldFish8 said:


> I can sympathize with you. I had the exact same “problem” with the exact size as you!  My wrist is 15.3 at its biggest (the stupid wrist-bone) and a bit under 15 at its smallest. Like you I struggled endlessly about sizing (tbh sometimes I still do especially now that it’s winter) ... but I KNOW I made the right decision. My wristbone protrudes slightly more than most ladies I see on here. The 16 would get caught on the wristbone and drive me insane. I also stack 3 loves, no way to do that with the 16.
> 
> I think what’s bothering you is how far down your wrist it goes. I think it actually looks lovely. I have a meatier forearm, so my love bracelets go about 2.5 inches.. but I can squish it down to 3 inches lol
> 
> I promise you, you did the right thing. There are days when I retain water or just have weight fluctuations in general.. and wonder how horrible it would be with a smaller love.
> 
> Hope you love your Love. It looks beautiful on you!


Thank you so much for your reply! That makes me feel so much better. You're right about what's bothering me... about how far down my wrist it falls. I see pics of other ladies' that don't go down as far and I like how that looks and think I should have gone smaller. But then remind myself that I wouldn't like it banging into or too tight on my bone (us gals with that darn protruding bone!!) or if my wrist swells in the warmer weather. It definitely helps to know someone else is in the same boat but doesn't have regrets about going with the 17. Your 3 Loves look amazing!!! They fit you beautifully. Something for me to aspire too!  Thanks again for your reassurance and pics!! I do love the Love ❤️


----------



## missisa07

I got the 16, and I now wish I had gotten the 17.  Now I have 5 Love bracelets, and because I started with the 16 I had to get the rest in size 16 LOL.  

I would *always* recommend to anyone else that if you're unsure or stuck between sizes, size up just to be safe.


----------



## tulipfield

I have asked this question myself and it’s come down to the size just depends on your taste.  As I have mentioned on other threads, ads for the original Loves back in the ‘70s showed them fitting very tight, but Liz Taylor herself wore hers even farther down her arm than you do.

I do think the looser fit is much better in case you end up getting another to stack it with.  I recently bought my second and am glad the first wasn’t so tight.  Enjoy!


----------



## star23478

missisa07 said:


> I got the 16, and I now wish I had gotten the 17.  Now I have 5 Love bracelets, and because I started with the 16 I had to get the rest in size 16 LOL.
> Oh no, lol! But I'm glad to learn from your experience and have had the same thought about stacking and that it's probably better not to go too tight. I definitely appreciate the advice! Thank you!
> I would *always* recommend to anyone else that if you're unsure or stuck between sizes, size up just to be safe.


----------



## star23478

tulipfield said:


> I have asked this question myself and it’s come down to the size just depends on your taste.  As I have mentioned on other threads, ads for the original Loves back in the ‘70s showed them fitting very tight, but Liz Taylor herself wore hers even farther down her arm than you do.
> 
> I do think the looser fit is much better in case you end up getting another to stack it with.  I recently bought my second and am glad the first wasn’t so tight.  Enjoy!


Yes, I think I've seen a pic of that ad on this forum (probably your reply to a similar question - I'm telling you I read through so many threads to see what others had to say about this dilemma, lol!). It does look very fitted in that ad. I agree it really comes down to personal preference, but good to know you're glad yours is more of a looser fit - makes me feel better! Thank you so much for your reply!


----------



## am3070

Hi ! Yours looks gorgeous— absolutely gorgeous on you. I barely squeezed into a 16, and so a 17 was my fit according to my SA. I ended up getting a 18 though because I would always rather a little loose than a little tight. Looser makes you look skinnier in my opinion.


----------



## MsKaren

Just to reassure you further because I spent a lot of time agonising over this too, I was told I was a 16 by Cartier and I originally purchased a 16. It did fit but had little movement and the thing that annoyed me most was when I rotated my wrist (for example when putting on make up or taking a drink) it would dig into my bones. Fortunately I was able to return it and now have a 17. Initially I felt the 17 might be annoying being looser but after a few months I am completely used to it and so glad I have the 17. I’ve pretty much come to the conclusion that only a few people might find whatever size to be perfect and for the rest of us we have to decide whether to go slightly too tight or slightly too loose if we want to have one of these bracelets. For me slightly looser is working out really well and I’m glad it doesn’t dig into me. It might take you a little while to get used to and remember you’re probably conscious of and thinking about it a lot as I was. After a few months you do get used to it and think about it less. Enjoy your bracelet!


----------



## Lanier

I think your 17 fits perfectly.  It looks so pretty on your wrist. 

I have a size 13.5-13.75 wrist and still got sized by two different Cartier SAs for a 16.  I could have gone with a 15, but they said the screws would poke into my skin. Mine falls about 3 inches down my forearm too.


----------



## am3070

Yea mine falls 3.5-4 inches down my forearm as well but I think the more it falls down the arm (without being Easy to slip off), the better/more feminine it look.


----------



## star23478

am3070 said:


> Hi ! Yours looks gorgeous— absolutely gorgeous on you. I barely squeezed into a 16, and so a 17 was my fit according to my SA. I ended up getting a 18 though because I would always rather a little loose than a little tight. Looser makes you look skinnier in my opinion.


Thank you so much! That's definitely helpful to know you went up a size...I do agree the more movement it has the slender the arm looks!


----------



## star23478

MsKaren said:


> Just to reassure you further because I spent a lot of time agonising over this too, I was told I was a 16 by Cartier and I originally purchased a 16. It did fit but had little movement and the thing that annoyed me most was when I rotated my wrist (for example when putting on make up or taking a drink) it would dig into my bones. Fortunately I was able to return it and now have a 17. Initially I felt the 17 might be annoying being looser but after a few months I am completely used to it and so glad I have the 17. I’ve pretty much come to the conclusion that only a few people might find whatever size to be perfect and for the rest of us we have to decide whether to go slightly too tight or slightly too loose if we want to have one of these bracelets. For me slightly looser is working out really well and I’m glad it doesn’t dig into me. It might take you a little while to get used to and remember you’re probably conscious of and thinking about it a lot as I was. After a few months you do get used to it and think about it less. Enjoy your bracelet!


Hi! That is so good to know you had the 16 but exchanged for the 17 and are glad you did. The reasons you didn't like the 16 are the same ones I was worried about with that size as well. But it makes me feel better to know that going looser has worked out and you're happy with that! You're right that a lot of us won't have a perfect fit with the way the sizing is, but it's probably better long term with wearing it 24/7 to have it be a little looser than too tight. Thank you so much for the extra reassurance!


----------



## star23478

Lanier said:


> I think your 17 fits perfectly.  It looks so pretty on your wrist.
> 
> I have a size 13.5-13.75 wrist and still got sized by two different Cartier SAs for a 16.  I could have gone with a 15, but they said the screws would poke into my skin. Mine falls about 3 inches down my forearm too.


Aww, thank you! My SA commented about the screws in my skin, especially around the bone, too with the 16. Good to know you're falls down 3 inches too so it's not just me! I so appreciate your reply!


----------



## star23478

am3070 said:


> Yea mine falls 3.5-4 inches down my forearm as well but I think the more it falls down the arm (without being Easy to slip off), the better/more feminine it look.


Good to know I'm not alone with how far down my forearm it falls! I do agree that the movement/sliding down the arm makes it look more feminine . Thank you so much for your input!


----------



## rileygirl

I had the EXACT same experience and went with the 17.  No regrets.  It's beautiful enjoy!!


----------



## star23478

rileygirl said:


> I had the EXACT same experience and went with the 17.  No regrets.  It's beautiful enjoy!!


Thank you!! It's nice to know that other people went through the same thing and have no regrets going with the 17!


----------



## Designer_Dreams

star23478 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just got my first love bracelet this weekend after wanting one for years! I'm so excited and love it so much, but just wanted opinions to confirm I got the right size. I know there are already many posts on this, but had to ask for myself!
> 
> The first time I tried on, I tried the 16 and thought that was good for me, even though the SA commented on how it got stuck on my wrist bone and didn't slide over, but the 17 seemed big to me at that time. Tried on again two months later at a different Cartier store with a different SA and he without hesitation said 17, so that is what I purchased.
> 
> My wrist at the biggest/boniest point measures 15.5 cm with the slimmest part measuring 15 cm. My 17 moves around quite a bit and feels a bit looser than I would probably like, but the 16 was fairly tight. I could get it over my wrist bone but would have to push or really shake my wrist to get it over.  DH also pointed out that the screws on 16 were knocking into my bone and would probably get annoying over time and the SA mentioned about possible swelling in the summer. I will also probably stack with other bangle and cuff bracelets (non-Cartier) that are a bit looser fitting.
> 
> So basically I think I know the 17 is the better option even though it's not perfect (as so many have said I wish Cartier made a 16.5!), but probably better to be a little on the loose side than potentially too tight, right? When I lift my arm up my 17 slides up about 3 inches and when my arm is down it hits right where my palm meets my wrist (it doesn't slide onto my palm at all). I've attached pictures for reference and am interested to hear what experienced love owners have to say that were in a similar situation of being in between sizes. I think some of it is I'm overthinking it because it's new and I'm super conscious of it right now whereas I won't think about it as much as time goes on, but I need the reassurance haha! Thanks so much!
> View attachment 4655864
> View attachment 4655865
> View attachment 4655866
> View attachment 4655867
> View attachment 4655868


I had the same issue - I went with 17 and so glad I did. Also, CONGRATS


----------



## star23478

Designer_Dreams said:


> I had the same issue - I went with 17 and so glad I did. Also, CONGRATS


Thank you! Definitely good to know. I've had/been wearing mine for about 5 days now and still questioning if it's too big. But the consensus from those that have responded with experience (and from what I've read elsewhere) seems to be that a little looser is better, especially in the long run, so I try and keep reminding myself of that!


----------



## Chaton

star23478 said:


> Thank you! Definitely good to know. I've had/been wearing mine for about 5 days now and still questioning if it's too big. But the consensus from those that have responded with experience (and from what I've read elsewhere) seems to be that a little looser is better, especially in the long run, so I try and keep reminding myself of that!



Your male SA seems to know what he is talking about - I totally agree with him.  With a 15.5 cm wrist and taking a size 16 is way too tight.  In my opinion and from what I have read on this forum and elsewhere, adding 1.5 cm to your wrist size is perfect.  Also, the technique of making a fist and placing it on your other arm and if the bracelet falls right underneath where your fist is from wrist to bracelet makes it a perfect fit also.  It looks perfect and beautiful on you!


----------



## star23478

Chaton said:


> Your male SA seems to know what he is talking about - I totally agree with him.  With a 15.5 cm wrist and taking a size 16 is way too tight.  In my opinion and from what I have read on this forum and elsewhere, adding 1.5 cm to your wrist size is perfect.  Also, the technique of making a fist and placing it on your other arm and if the bracelet falls right underneath where your fist is from wrist to bracelet makes it a perfect fit also.  It looks perfect and beautiful on you!


Thank you so much and you are right. I think the issue I'm having is that my wrist is not proportioned because that darn bone sticks out, so the thinnest point of my wrist is a good 1/2 to 3/4 cm smaller than my boney part and when it falls to that point it feels big. But that's not the bracelet's fault! Just my anatomy. It does feel comfortable over the bone, though, which is probably the most important thing. I would have hated to have gone with a 16 and have it be okay on the thinner part of my wrist but uncomfortable over the bone. I need to stop obsessing!


----------



## MsKaren

star23478 said:


> Thank you so much and you are right. I think the issue I'm having is that my wrist is not proportioned because that darn bone sticks out, so the thinnest point of my wrist is a good 1/2 to 3/4 cm smaller than my boney part and when it falls to that point it feels big. But that's not the bracelet's fault! Just my anatomy. It does feel comfortable over the bone, though, which is probably the most important thing. I would have hated to have gone with a 16 and have it be okay on the thinner part of my wrist but uncomfortable over the bone. I need to stop obsessing!


Don’t feel bad I obsessed for ages, I do sometimes still think about it but I honestly think comfort is more important than how it looks. When I had the 16 I just didn’t want to wear it but I have never take the 17 off. Don’t forget it’s still new so you will be really conscious of it. I remember when I first got mine that when I’d sit & watch tv I’d always be really conscious of it on my skin and feel the need to move it. I don’t really notice now. It does take a while to get used to


----------



## star23478

MsKaren said:


> Don’t feel bad I obsessed for ages, I do sometimes still think about it but I honestly think comfort is more important than how it looks. When I had the 16 I just didn’t want to wear it but I have never take the 17 off. Don’t forget it’s still new so you will be really conscious of it. I remember when I first got mine that when I’d sit & watch tv I’d always be really conscious of it on my skin and feel the need to move it. I don’t really notice now. It does take a while to get used to


Thank you, I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who obsesses haha! And I agree a lot of this is because it's new so I'm thinking about it a lot and overly conscious of it. I'm sure as time goes on it will just be part of me and I won't be concerned about the fit anymore as long as it's comfortable (which it is in the 17). That's interesting you didn't want to wear the 16 anymore but love your 17. That would be the worst if I got the 16 and found it uncomfortable after awhile. At least I know with the 17 I have enough room so that won't happen!


----------



## star23478

Update!!! Despite everyone's reassurance I was still driving myself nuts over the sizing. So DH was sweet enough to offer to take me back to Cartier today to try on the 16 again for peace of mind (I think I was driving him nuts too, lol!). I'm so glad I did because it definitively reaffirmed that the 17 was the way to go. The 16 not only hit my wrist bone awkwardly but barely went over it and I know that would have driven my nuts day after day. The SA was so nice (he was a different one than my original) and said too that the 16 would definitely dig into my wrist and cause discomfort. He said the majority of clients opt for the slightly looser fit... mainly for comfort. So you all were right!! Thank you so much for all your replies and sharing your experiences. It really did help me to hear from you all, and now I finally feel like I can put my dilemma to bed and just enjoy my bracelet!!


----------



## MsKaren

star23478 said:


> Update!!! Despite everyone's reassurance I was still driving myself nuts over the sizing. So DH was sweet enough to offer to take me back to Cartier today to try on the 16 again for peace of mind (I think I was driving him nuts too, lol!). I'm so glad I did because it definitively reaffirmed that the 17 was the way to go. The 16 not only hit my wrist bone awkwardly but barely went over it and I know that would have driven my nuts day after day. The SA was so nice (he was a different one than my original) and said too that the 16 would definitely dig into my wrist and cause discomfort. He said the majority of clients opt for the slightly looser fit... mainly for comfort. So you all were right!! Thank you so much for all your replies and sharing your experiences. It really did help me to hear from you all, and now I finally feel like I can put my dilemma to bed and just enjoy my bracelet!!


I’m so glad you did that, it was the right thing to do and I’m glad it gave you peace of mind. They’re not cheap bracelets so it’s a good idea to be sure! I hope you can enjoy it now and that it brings you a lot of happiness!


----------



## star23478

MsKaren said:


> I’m so glad you did that, it was the right thing to do and I’m glad it gave you peace of mind. They’re not cheap bracelets so it’s a good idea to be sure! I hope you can enjoy it now and that it brings you a lot of happiness!


Exactly! Thank you so much!!


----------



## staceyjan

MsKaren said:


> Don’t feel bad I obsessed for ages, I do sometimes still think about it but I honestly think comfort is more important than how it looks. When I had the 16 I just didn’t want to wear it but I have never take the 17 off. Don’t forget it’s still new so you will be really conscious of it. I remember when I first got mine that when I’d sit & watch tv* I’d always be really conscious of it on my skin and feel the need to move it.* I don’t really notice now. It does take a while to get used to


This is me right now but went with the tighter size.  I have larger wrists, 7.5 on non dominant hand and 8 on dominant. I went with the 18 since I felt like the 19 was sliding too much on my dominant hand.  I feel that I cannot wear it on my size 8 dominant hand.  Now, when I have it on my other hand, it still feels snug.  I can get a tip of my finger in their but it almost feels like it is sticking to me.  I am totally second guessing this decision!


----------



## star23478

staceyjan said:


> This is me right now but went with the tighter size.  I have larger wrists, 7.5 on non dominant hand and 8 on dominant. I went with the 18 since I felt like the 19 was sliding too much on my dominant hand.  I feel that I cannot wear it on my size 8 dominant hand.  Now, when I have it on my other hand, it still feels snug.  I can get a tip of my finger in their but it almost feels like it is sticking to me.  I am totally second guessing this decision!


Oh no! Are you still within the exchange period? If you are and can get back to a Cartier boutique, I would definitely suggest going back and trying on the 18 again. I know for me going back to try on really helped me to solve my dilemma and I feel so good now about my decision. Doing that, if you can, may help you too!


----------



## staceyjan

star23478 said:


> Oh no! Are you still within the exchange period? If you are and can get back to a Cartier boutique, I would definitely suggest going back and trying on the 18 again. I know for me going back to try on really helped me to solve my dilemma and I feel so good now about my decision. Doing that, if you can, may help you too!


You had a great experience going back!  I do think I also need to go back and need to get there by this weekend!


----------



## star23478

staceyjan said:


> You had a great experience going back!  I do think I also need to go back and need to get there by this weekend!


Definitely! I feel your pain, and I'm so glad I went back. Good luck!!


----------



## Mauvaise

Glad I'm not the only one that obsessed over the size.  I bought mine (16 Sm RG) as a slightly early 50th birthday gift to myself in Vegas last Friday.  By the time I got back to our hotel I was convinced that it was too small and I would only be able to wear it 'seasonally' in the fall/winter because I would swell too much in the Summer.  

I confirmed that I could exchange at any Cartier and immediately took it off to make sure I didn't get any scratches on it.  Returned home early Saturday morning and immediately took myself to my local Cartier.  She had me try on mine (the 16) in the store and said it was absolutely the right size.  That it can take a little bit of time to get used to as it's not a typical round bangle and does fit a bit differently.  Also that lotions/sweat could have affected the 'slide' the other day when I freaked myself out.  But, to confirm, she let me try on a 17 and it literally could spin on my wrist (which the SA said was a no-no because it could too easily get stuck in the 'long' position and get damaged.  

It was totally worth the piece of mind to have the sizing confirmed.  I've been wearing it non-stop since then and am growing much more comfortable with the fit to the point sometimes I have to look at it to confirm it hasn't fallen off.


----------



## MsKaren

I thought I would add a couple of pictures I took when choosing my bracelet. I was torn between the 16 and 17 too. I think in the pictures the 16 looks a nicer fit however if you look at where I’ve turned my wrist around you can see where it digs in. It had very little movement, in fact I don’t think it really moved on it’s own but just if I moved it. I did initially choose the 16 and liked it for the first few hours but within a day or so it felt uncomfortable. Every time I turned my wrist it would dig in and I would have to adjust it. I really tried to persevere and maybe in time I would have got used to it. Uf I had started to not want to wear it. I was able to return it and buy a 17. Initially I really didn’t want to as I didn’t like how the 17 sat on my arm, it just looked to big and like it stuck out too much but actually now I have it I’m so so pleased. It’s found it’s own way of sitting on my arm, it’s never uncomfortable and it feels a bit more care free and casual. 

I think sometimes while we might have the same wrist measurements our arms can be different shapes. My wrist at its thinnest I think is just a hair under 15cm but I think it’s more a wide 15 than a round, if that makes any sense. Anyway I just thought I would post in case this is helpful to anyone, I know when I was trying to decide I read as much as I could


----------



## Summerof89

This is my new baby in size 15, I am also between sizes 15 and 16, went with the 15 but now wondering if I should have gone with the 16. However the 16 moves a bit and is able to rotate on its on at certain parts of my wrist. Photos taken in summer. I welcome everyone’s expert opinions


----------



## star23478

Summerof89 said:


> This is my new baby in size 15, I am also between sizes 15 and 16, went with the 15 but now wondering if I should have gone with the 16. However the 16 moves a bit and is able to rotate on its on at certain parts of my wrist. Photos taken in summer. I welcome everyone’s expert opinions


Congrats on your new Love bracelet! I'm hardly an expert since I've only had mine a few weeks, but what I've learned is that comfort is the most important thing - especially for the long term. They way your 15 fits you is how the 16 fit me and I opted for the 17 to have more room. I initially preferred the more fitted look of the 16 but after reading thoroughly, posting on here and talking with 2 different SAs, I decided that it is better to have a slightly looser fit - especially for the long term. I plan on never taking mine off unless I absolutely have to, and I could see how day after day the 16 could potentially rub my wrist the wrong way and end up irritating me or being uncomfortable. My 17 definitely moves up and down my arm easily and can turn at the thinnest point of my wrist, but not on it's own. It's also not as loose on me as a typical bangle nor does the movement annoy me. I have gotten more use to it and don't mind it! Having said all that, I think it comes down to comfort for you! Your 15 definitely looks nice just from an aesthetics standpoint, but the marks it left on your arm in the last picture make me wonder if it's digging in or uncomfortable on you? If it feels comfortable on you and you don't foresee the fit bothering you in the future, stick with it! But if you think it could potentially be too snug to the point of causing discomfort, maybe at least go back and try on the 16 again just to see. That's what I did, and it definitely helped me when I was going back and forth between sizes. Again, I haven't had mine nearly as long as some of the other ladies on here have had theirs so not sure how much my advice is worth with only 3 weeks of wear, but I hope it helps! And whichever size you ultimately decide on - enjoy it!


----------



## Summerof89

star23478 said:


> Congrats on your new Love bracelet! I'm hardly an expert since I've only had mine a few weeks, but what I've learned is that comfort is the most important thing - especially for the long term. They way your 15 fits you is how the 16 fit me and I opted for the 17 to have more room. I initially preferred the more fitted look of the 16 but after reading thoroughly, posting on here and talking with 2 different SAs, I decided that it is better to have a slightly looser fit - especially for the long term. I plan on never taking mine off unless I absolutely have to, and I could see how day after day the 16 could potentially rub my wrist the wrong way and end up irritating me or being uncomfortable. My 17 definitely moves up and down my arm easily and can turn at the thinnest point of my wrist, but not on it's own. It's also not as loose on me as a typical bangle nor does the movement annoy me. I have gotten more use to it and don't mind it! Having said all that, I think it comes down to comfort for you! Your 15 definitely looks nice just from an aesthetics standpoint, but the marks it left on your arm in the last picture make me wonder if it's digging in or uncomfortable on you? If it feels comfortable on you and you don't foresee the fit bothering you in the future, stick with it! But if you think it could potentially be too snug to the point of causing discomfort, maybe at least go back and try on the 16 again just to see. That's what I did, and it definitely helped me when I was going back and forth between sizes. Again, I haven't had mine nearly as long as some of the other ladies on here have had theirs so not sure how much my advice is worth with only 3 weeks of wear, but I hope it helps! And whichever size you ultimately decide on - enjoy it!


your advice helps greatly, thank you sincerely for your time! I am going back and forth at the moment too, if this is a normal 'issue' for many cartier lovers than I feel a tad better about being indecisive. The 15 doesn't hurt me, it just sticks if that makes sense, I am not sure if it's the size or the hot weather or perhaps a bit of both but it doesn't move much on my wrist but it doesn't really dig into my bone either. another concern of my is when i start to stack the love with hermes kelly and perlee pieces which is my current plan, some of the pieces may overlap. I think I will go back to try on the 16 again, ahhh it's so hard =D


----------



## Dancing Pandas

Summerof89 said:


> This is my new baby in size 15, I am also between sizes 15 and 16, went with the 15 but now wondering if I should have gone with the 16. However the 16 moves a bit and is able to rotate on its on at certain parts of my wrist. Photos taken in summer. I welcome everyone’s expert opinions



Your 15 fit the same way the 15 fit on me when i tried it on. I felt it was restrictive as it didnt move much. When working out and doing weights, i thought it would be too tight to move upwards. Also if you become pregnant, your arms/wrists may bloat so keep that in mind

Im very happy with my choice, size 16


----------



## candyapples88

Hello everyone!

I like most people i’m going back and forth between sizes for my love bracelet. In store, I was worried the 16 would be too tight if god forbid, I ended up gaining weight. When I rotated my wrist I felt a little squeeze with each movement. I decided on the 17 because of how I wanted to stack it behind my watch and with other bracelets. However, when I wear it alone I feel like it’s kind of big or when i wear it alone with my watch is bangs into it. What I’m most concerned about it is working out though. I do CrossFit so lots of moving around. I’m not sure if tighter would be better to restrict movement with moving around so much or looser because of swelling. Here are some pics. 


On the thinnest part of my wrist:





How it falls naturally:





How it falls naturally around wrist:


----------



## MsKaren

candyapples88 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I like most people i’m going back and forth between sizes for my love bracelet. In store, I was worried the 16 would be too tight if god forbid, I ended up gaining weight. When I rotated my wrist I felt a little squeeze with each movement. I decided on the 17 because of how I wanted to stack it behind my watch and with other bracelets. However, when I wear it alone I feel like it’s kind of big or when i wear it alone with my watch is bangs into it. What I’m most concerned about it is working out though. I do CrossFit so lots of moving around. I’m not sure if tighter would be better to restrict movement with moving around so much or looser because of swelling. Here are some pics.
> 
> 
> On the thinnest part of my wrist:
> 
> View attachment 4690133
> 
> 
> 
> How it falls naturally:
> 
> View attachment 4690134
> 
> 
> 
> How it falls naturally around wrist:
> 
> View attachment 4690135
> 
> View attachment 4690136


I think yours fits fairly similarly to mine. The little squeeze you talk about when rotating your wrist is what I had in the 16 and I really didn’t like that at all. I may have got used to it in time but it was slightly uncomfortable and worried me. I workout all the time, I run, do classes at the gym and weights. I bought a couple of Nike wristbands from eBay and I just put them on for doing weights and anything jumping around. I don’t when I go out for a run as my arms aren’t moving around too much but I use it for anything jumpy and also to protect it from a dumbell potentially scratching it. I’m really happy with that solution but I’ve only had my bracelet around 6 months so still looking after it, I. Sure I relax in time. I definitely am glad I chose size 17 though


----------



## candyapples88

MsKaren said:


> I think yours fits fairly similarly to mine. The little squeeze you talk about when rotating your wrist is what I had in the 16 and I really didn’t like that at all. I may have got used to it in time but it was slightly uncomfortable and worried me. I workout all the time, I run, do classes at the gym and weights. I bought a couple of Nike wristbands from eBay and I just put them on for doing weights and anything jumping around. I don’t when I go out for a run as my arms aren’t moving around too much but I use it for anything jumpy and also to protect it from a dumbell potentially scratching it. I’m really happy with that solution but I’ve only had my bracelet around 6 months so still looking after it, I. Sure I relax in time. I definitely am glad I chose size 17 though



Someone else mentioned that! I think it’s a fabulous idea and ordered some off amazon as well lol. Did you have yours during the summer? Did you notice a fit diff with swelling?


----------



## MsKaren

candyapples88 said:


> Someone else mentioned that! I think it’s a fabulous idea and ordered some off amazon as well lol. Did you have yours during the summer? Did you notice a fit diff with swelling?


No I got mine in October and I’m in the UK so it’s yet to see a sunny day! But I have done some sweaty workouts in it and been in a sauna a couple of times and was definitely glad of the extra room. It’s really such a personal preference though. The wristbands are great I use them when I’m cleaning the bathroom etc and when we were doing some painting in our house, haven’t found it to be an inconvenience at all, it’s good to know that I can protect my bracelet when needed.


----------



## Yinb

marinachkaa said:


> Thank you so much for all of your help ladies! I can’t figure out a way to tag all of you in the same reply  .
> The 16 definitely looks better than the 17. The 17 was very loose on me. The SA did say a 16.5 would be ideal if only Cartier would make that size! I spoke to the SA and she was very helpful! She advised i can come in and definitely exchange if i wanted. I’m giving it a few days to see how it feels. Today it’s much better! I think it’s all in my head since I’m not used to wearing the weight on my hand.



could u please tell me the inner circumference of ur love 16 bracelet. Thank you


----------



## cltm0830

I am planning to purchase the thin love online but not sure which size to get. I have the thin juste un clou in a size 16. I know most people say there is one size difference between the regular love and regular juste. Does it apply to the thins as well? Should I purchase a thin love in 17?


----------



## mrsinsyder

I have a 16 JUC and a 16 thin Love. I wear a 17 in the regular love so what you’ve said has been my experience.


----------



## missie1

I have regular and thin love in size 17.  I tried on both the Thin and regular JUC in size 16 and they both worked with my existing stack


----------



## cltm0830

missie1 said:


> I have regular and thin love in size 17.  I tried on both the Thin and regular JUC in size 16 and they both worked with my existing stack



Thanks for your replies! I’ll purchase one size up for my love!!


----------



## rileygirl

I wear a Classic Love in a 17 and when I went to try on the thin and regular JUC the SA recommended size down to 16 and it was a good fit with the 17 love.


----------



## cltm0830

rileygirl said:


> I wear a Classic Love in a 17 and when I went to try on the thin and regular JUC the SA recommended size down to 16 and it was a good fit with the 17 love.



Glad to hear that. I ordered the thin love in 17! Thx!!


----------



## lswvivien

I have the thin JUC in size 15 and the thin Love in size 16. My SA told me that the JUC bracelets runs big.


----------



## Stella0925

SMS_305 said:


> It's not uncomfortable at all over my wrist bone. It slides over it just fine. It just doesn't go up  my arm as far as most people (from photos I see). I think in an ideal world I would have a 15.5. There isn't anything I can do about it now so I have grown to accept it (kinda lol). Since I wear it alone and not stacked I think it looks fine. Just has more of a cuff look, then a bangle. Thanks for replying!


My wrist size is 13.5 and I got 15. I think a size 15.5 would be perfect for me too. I wish I saw these threads before I purchased the bracelet. I’d at least give 16 a try lol. I went to to store with a mindset that I like my bangles to be a snug fit as I don’t like it to be moving up and down a lot. I always have difficulty wearing bangles as most sizes offered on the market is too loose for me. If I stack it with other bracelet I feel too much movement will damage the bracelet. But I have had my love for a week, I realize there is actually not much room for me stack with other bracelet lol. ( id like to have love to be on the top)  and it’s awkward to stack with my chain bracelets, as most of the chain bracelets don’t fit that snug. My tennis bracelet will slide over my love easily. ( which was resize to 6” already) I don’t know. I tried the 16” tester, it looked really big and it was taken off immediately. I should’ve given it more time and thoughts or maybe try on the real bracelet. Anyway sorry for the long rant, I can’t exchange it as I worn it already.
I attached a photo, it’s pretty how far it will go down on my wrist.


----------



## scheurin

Looks fine to me. Yeah, agreed - 15.5 would be a bit better but it's not available and I think 16 is much too loose for you.


----------



## Stella0925

I have the same concern with OP. Is my love too tight?
I have a few pics
Sitting on my wristBone 
sitting on the narrowest point on my wrist
How far it can go down my arm without digging into my skin 
how far it can go down if I pull it down,digging in my skin. 
I got size 15 and my wrist size is 13.5 cm


----------



## A1aGypsy

Size up.


----------



## munkeebag81

It looks a little snug 




chri23298 said:


> My first Cartier so being extra careful here. Went to the store and tried on 15 and 16. SA recommended 15 because 16 could spin near my wristbone. Got the 15 but been reading up on swelling in the summer / weight gain so now paranoid. Is my 15 too small? There is a bit more room near my wristbone but it gets tight as you move down towards the forearm. Should I exchange it for a 16? Pics attached. First pic is the lowest it will go on my wrist. I like it near my wristbone it is pretty roomy but it doesnt stay there. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Stella0925

I have the same concern with OP. Is my love too tight?
I have a few pics, can you can see the marks on my arm 
Sitting on my wristBone
sitting on the narrowest point on my wrist
How far it can go down my arm without digging into my skin
how far it can go down if I pull it down,digging in my skin.
I got size 15 and my wrist size is 13.5 cm


----------



## Chaton

Stella0925 said:


> I have the same concern with OP. Is my love too tight?
> I have a few pics, can you can see the marks on my arm
> Sitting on my wristBone
> sitting on the narrowest point on my wrist
> How far it can go down my arm without digging into my skin
> how far it can go down if I pull it down,digging in my skin.
> I got size 15 and my wrist size is 13.5 cm
> 
> View attachment 4786387
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786388
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786389
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786390
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786391



If you are correct in measuring your wrist bone and say it's 13.5 cm, then I would say size 15 is perfect for you.  I think adding 1.5 cm to your wrist bone gives a perfect comfort fit if you don't want the tight fit.

My wrist bone is 14-14.25; therefore, I went with a size 16.  You can print out the Cartier wrist sizer and measure it to your wrist bone.  That is how I was able to figure out the perfect fit for myself even though I fit both sizes.

This method of adding 1.5 cm to your wrist bone allows the bracelet to fall about 1/3 down the length of your arm which I think allows a very comfortable fit.  Another method I read is making a fist with your other hand and placing your knuckles starting at the wrist bone, and if your fist fits that area from wrist bone to bracelet, it's PERFECT!


----------



## Stella0925

Chaton said:


> If you are correct in measuring your wrist bone and say it's 13.5 cm, then I would say size 15 is perfect for you.  I think adding 1.5 cm to your wrist bone gives a perfect comfort fit if you don't want the tight fit.
> 
> My wrist bone is 14-14.25; therefore, I went with a size 16.  You can print out the Cartier wrist sizer and measure it to your wrist bone.  That is how I was able to figure out the perfect fit for myself even though I fit both sizes.
> 
> This method of adding 1.5 cm to your wrist bone allows the bracelet to fall about 1/3 down the length of your arm which I think allows a very comfortable fit.  Another method I read is making a fist with your other hand and placing your knuckles starting at the wrist bone, and if your fist fits that area from wrist bone to bracelet, it's PERFECT!




Hi Chaton, 

thank you for the reply! 13.5 cm is my wristbone but I think it goes a bit less than 1/3 of my arm and in order to fit my fist I’d have to place it in between the bracelet and the bottom of my palm, not from my wrist bone

ideally I’d like 2 cm exra wiggle room. But too bad cartier doesn’t make 15.50cm
I have been reading a lot of posts that is saying to size up if you’re in between sizes. And most people seem to prefer a looser fit. This really makes me think if I made the right decision. I originally wanted it to be snug. But after seeing the marks it leaves on my arm, I am not too sure anymore 

I should’ve tried 16 with the actual bracelet lol but my mind was set on 15. So I didn’t want to Go through the trouble. My SA put the sizes on me and I knew it was too big right away. now I’ve also learned that sizer is not that accurate. Oftenly it fits bigger than the actual bracelet


----------



## Stella0925

Chaton said:


> If you are correct in measuring your wrist bone and say it's 13.5 cm, then I would say size 15 is perfect for you.  I think adding 1.5 cm to your wrist bone gives a perfect comfort fit if you don't want the tight fit.
> 
> My wrist bone is 14-14.25; therefore, I went with a size 16.  You can print out the Cartier wrist sizer and measure it to your wrist bone.  That is how I was able to figure out the perfect fit for myself even though I fit both sizes.
> 
> This method of adding 1.5 cm to your wrist bone allows the bracelet to fall about 1/3 down the length of your arm which I think allows a very comfortable fit.  Another method I read is making a fist with your other hand and placing your knuckles starting at the wrist bone, and if your fist fits that area from wrist bone to bracelet, it's PERFECT!


 
your wrist bone size is perfect for 16! It’s the 2cm I dreamed of lol 

I definitely should get size 15 according to cartiers official website lol. But I think they don’t really count for the swelling or stacking ( they def don’t recommend to stack lol) 

I have very tiny  bones. But my arm is just a little bit meaty.So I think my arms get thicker a bit quicker than normal people, if you know what I mean. Maybe that’s why it can only go up to less than 1/3


----------



## Yodabest

Stella0925- It looks a little smallish to me but it’s also such a personal preference. If you are in doubt and still within the exchange period, I’d remove the bracelet now and call your SA in the morning.

Also I saw you said they don’t recommend stacking? Curious, where did you read that?


----------



## Stella0925

PC1984 said:


> Stella0925- It looks a little smallish to me but it’s also such a personal preference. If you are in doubt and still within the exchange period, I’d remove the bracelet now and call your SA in the morning.
> 
> Also I saw you said they don’t recommend stacking? Curious, where did you read that?



I already worn it for a week and it has quite a few scratches lol I’m pretty sure they won’t allow me to return.

my personal preference would be a 15.5 hahaha but that’s not gonna happen. I think I just have to learn to live with it for now. It’s a bit small to my liking but maybe 16 is probably a bit too big

Oh it’s not from Cartier’s website. But my SA didn’t recommend for stacking cuz it will scratch the bracelet pretty badly. And at Rolex, they were pretty Surprised that I wanted to stack my love to Rolex


----------



## Yodabest

Stella0925 said:


> I already worn it for a week and it has quite a few scratches lol I’m pretty sure they won’t allow me to return.
> 
> my personal preference would be a 15.5 hahaha but that’s not gonna happen. I think I just have to learn to live with it for now. It’s a bit small to my liking but maybe 16 is probably a bit too big
> 
> Oh it’s not from Cartier’s website. But my SA didn’t recommend for stacking cuz it will scratch the bracelet pretty badly. And at Rolex, they were pretty Surprised that I wanted to stack my love to Rolex



ohhhh got it, I thought you meant they don’t recommend stacking the love bracelet at all, which seemed surprising. I would be afraid to stack my love bracelet with the Rolex too, I wear them on opposite wrists and stack my classic love with a thin.

For the size, like you said, it’s possible with the 16 you’d feel like it’s too big. I agree they should come in half sizes!


----------



## Stella0925

PC1984 said:


> ohhhh got it, I thought you meant they don’t recommend stacking the love bracelet at all, which seemed surprising. I would be afraid to stack my love bracelet with the Rolex too, I wear them on opposite wrists and stack my classic love with a thin.
> 
> For the size, like you said, it’s possible with the 16 you’d feel like it’s too big. I agree they should come in half sizes!





PC1984 said:


> ohhhh got it, I thought you meant they don’t recommend stacking the love bracelet at all, which seemed surprising. I would be afraid to stack my love bracelet with the Rolex too, I wear them on opposite wrists and stack my classic love with a thin.
> 
> For the size, like you said, it’s possible with the 16 you’d feel like it’s too big. I agree they should come in half sizes!



Yea I don’t think I will wear my watch and live together lol.

It just sucks that I have to buy brackets/bangles in extremely small size in order to stack with my love 

I have a tennis bracelet that’s been resized to a pretty small size but it still slides over my love easily when I wear them together


----------



## CocoHunny

IMHO looks small.  Like PC1984 mentioned you should remove the bracelet immediately (to avoid scratching) and contact your SA. If your boutique is open with appointments perhaps you can try both sizes.

I was also in between sizes and went up to a 17.  Fast forward, three more LOVES to my stack and I am happy that I got 17s.

Yikes oh no, I never wear any jewelry with my Rolex (right hand) .


----------



## Yodabest

Stella0925 said:


> Yea I don’t think I will wear my watch and live together lol.
> 
> It just sucks that I have to buy brackets/bangles in extremely small size in order to stack with my love
> 
> I have a tennis bracelet that’s been resized to a pretty small size but it still slides over my love easily when I wear them together



That’s a good point about other bracelets but I think either way it would be hard to get an exact perfect same size fit. The Van Cleef perlee bracelets come in sizes as well, so between VCA and Cartier there are a bunch of bangle options that come in sizes.
I also have the clash (Cartier) and it pairs beautifully with the love and also is a bangle that comes in sizes.


----------



## Stella0925

PC1984 said:


> That’s a good point about other bracelets but I think either way it would be hard to get an exact perfect same size fit. The Van Cleef perlee bracelets come in sizes as well, so between VCA and Cartier there are a bunch of bangle options that come in sizes.
> I also have the clash (Cartier) and it pairs beautifully with the love and also is a bangle that comes in sizes.



All these pieces sounds amazing to pair with Cartier love! I just feel that this will limit my options of stacking. Lots of contemporary brands don’t offer bangles/bracelets in these small sizes. Especially bracelets, it’s gonna be a pain to put it on if it fits just right for my wrist.

but I guess I will just have to spend my money more carefully then, sometimes less is more lol


----------



## Siha77

Stella0925 said:


> All these pieces sounds amazing to pair with Cartier love! I just feel that this will limit my options of stacking. Lots of contemporary brands don’t offer bangles/bracelets in these small sizes. Especially bracelets, it’s gonna be a pain to put it on if it fits just right for my wrist.
> 
> but I guess I will just have to spend my money more carefully then, sometimes less is more lol



I had the same issue and actually have about the same size wrist as you. 13.5 on a good day but when my wrist swelled in the summer or after workouts my bracelet drove me nuts. I had mine for a year before giving in and selling it and getting the 16. It’s a tiny bit big on me but I LOVE it now. Especially for the summer, it’s just so much more comfortable. I do agree with everyone who says it depends on your personal preference on how you want it to fit, and I thought I preferred a more snug fit, but the 15 was uncomfortably tight for me for half the year (I live in a climate that’s warm for half the year). I also didn’t feel it was very flattering on me because of how high up close to my hand it sat. My advice after going through my year-long ordeal is that if you have ANY doubts at all, at least try and see if you can still exchange it while you’re still within the exchange period. (Or at least give the 16 a second shot to be sure you made the right choice with your 15.) Otherwise you’ll always be wondering “what if?” I certainly drove my dear husband nuts by how often I asked him.


----------



## Stella0925

Siha77 said:


> I had the same issue and actually have about the same size wrist as you. 13.5 on a good day but when my wrist swelled in the summer or after workouts my bracelet drove me nuts. I had mine for a year before giving in and selling it and getting the 16. It’s a tiny bit big on me but I LOVE it now. Especially for the summer, it’s just so much more comfortable. I do agree with everyone who says it depends on your personal preference on how you want it to fit, and I thought I preferred a more snug fit, but the 15 was uncomfortably tight for me for half the year (I live in a climate that’s warm for half the year). I also didn’t feel it was very flattering on me because of how high up close to my hand it sat. My advice after going through my year-long ordeal is that if you have ANY doubts at all, at least try and see if you can still exchange it while you’re still within the exchange period. (Or at least give the 16 a second shot to be sure you made the right choice with your 15.) Otherwise you’ll always be wondering “what if?” I certainly drove my dear husband nuts by how often I asked him.



it’s a bit of better for me cuz I live in Vancouver. It rains a lot but it’s not humid. In summer we get highest 30  for a few days and most of time it’s under 25 degree. But I do sometimes go to places that are hot and humid for vacation but that’s happening often or happening at all at the moment. It hasnt made me feel uncomfortable so far but I definitely feel it’s existence

My bracelet has scratches already. I don’t have a chance to exchange. But I will definitely go back there and ask them if I can try 16 next time I go to the boutique! If I’m really liking it I may end up selling the 15. But hopefully i won’t lol


----------



## Siha77

Stella0925 said:


> it’s a bit of better for me cuz I live in Vancouver. It rains a lot but it’s not humid. In summer we get highest 30  for a few days and most of time it’s under 25 degree. But I do sometimes go to places that are hot and humid for vacation but that’s happening often or happening at all at the moment. It hasnt made me feel uncomfortable so far but I definitely feel it’s existence
> 
> My bracelet has scratches already. I don’t have a chance to exchange. But I will definitely go back there and ask them if I can try 16 next time I go to the boutique! If I’m really liking it I may end up selling the 15. But hopefully i won’t lol



Oh that’s good then! Maybe it won’t bother you, especially if heat/humid situations only make up a small portion of the year for you. Yeah, always an option to sell down the line if it really is unbearable, for now just try to enjoy your beautiful bracelet.


----------



## JOJA

Sizing is definitely a preference with the love ~ some people like a tighter fit and some a looser.  
I've had the bracelet for 7 years now and I like to play a little game with myself every now and then where I drive myself crazy and wonder if I got the right size, .  Most days I feel I have the correct size, other days I think I should have gotten a different size


----------



## Janec1121

I recently purchased a love bracelet in a size 17 and wondering if I got one too small! It’s been a couple weeks and I keep obsessing over it. Would an 18 have been better? My wrist (where wristbone is) measures at just around 6.1 inches. I can turn it with a little effort at the thinnest part of my wrist. 
What do you guys think?
Thanks for your opinion!
(If I decide to exchange, I’m not even sure if they will take it back since it’s been on for a couple weeks already with some light scratches)


----------



## Familyfirst

It is the “snug” fit but doesn’t look like it’s too tight on you. That’s how the size 17 is on me. However the 18 fit nicely on my arm (I have round arms) but went very low on my hand as I have very small hands and I was able to take it off without unscrewing it-I didn’t like the feeling it could slip off my hand. I highly doubt Cartier would exchange it for you now especially that you have worn it for a couple of weeks and there are some light scratches. Most people do second guess themselves and wonder if they’ve made a mistake as it is an expensive piece, you want to be 100% sure but a lot of us are in between sizes so it’s either too snug or too loose. As long as it’s not uncomfortable, I suggest you enjoy your beautiful bangle-I think it looks lovely on you.


----------



## JOJA

I think it looks good on you!  Unfortunately, I don't think Cartier will consider an exchange because you've had it for a few weeks and it shows wear.  If it makes you feel any better, I still play the "did I get the right size" game and I've had mine for 7 years now   
Enjoy your Cartier!!


----------



## Janec1121

Thanks! Would you say you got a tighter fitting one or looser fitting one?



JOJA said:


> I think it looks good on you!  Unfortunately, I don't think Cartier will consider an exchange because you've had it for a few weeks and it shows wear.  If it makes you feel any better, I still play the "did I get the right size" game and I've had mine for 7 years now
> Enjoy your Cartier!!


----------



## JOJA

Janec1121 said:


> Thanks! Would you say you got a tighter fitting one or looser fitting one?


Mine is a tighter fit ~ it still moves on my wrist and is comfortable.  I’m happy with the size most of the time.  It’s just that game I like to play to drive myself insane.


----------



## Familyfirst

Looking at your photos again, I actually think it looks perfect on you. I originally said it’s on the “snug” side but not tight on you, but I was just basing it off the last photo where it’s on your wrist and you show the space inbetween. However on the other photos it does seem it goes up your arm a few of inches so it definitely isn’t tight on you. Enjoy your bangle!


----------



## oceanz22

Mines the same as yours ! I went back to the store a few times just to be sure and I think the smaller size works better for me. Sometimes I still self doubt but If I size up it will be rotating by itself and able to remove it without unscrewing like what you mention which I don’t think it’s the intent of the love bracelet. If you are stacking with other jewellery you might not want it to move around up and down your wrist. it would scratch easily. Similar for daily usage. I would say enjoy your bracelet.


----------



## MamaOfA

Janec1121 said:


> I recently purchased a love bracelet in a size 17 and wondering if I got one too small! It’s been a couple weeks and I keep obsessing over it. Would an 18 have been better? My wrist (where wristbone is) measures at just around 6.1 inches. I can turn it with a little effort at the thinnest part of my wrist.
> What do you guys think?
> Thanks for your opinion!
> (If I decide to exchange, I’m not even sure if they will take it back since it’s been on for a couple weeks already with some light scratches)
> 
> View attachment 4812362
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812363
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812364


I think it looks beautiful on you! I think sizing is all personal preference. Mine fits like yours and I prefer it that way, bangles that are looser then to bang around more and sometimes spin around. That would drive me nuts.


----------



## Jamily

I think it looks perfect. I had a 17 in yg and wanted to change to one with diamonds in rose gold. I was convinced I’d buy the 18 this time as I prefer a  bangle/looser look but when I tried it on it looked and felt wrong. Hard to explain but it was just not right - it also didn’t ‘catch’ on my arm as well as the 17 does so I found it flew up and down my arm. Not only was it uncomfortable and annoying but the 18 didn’t travel much further down my arm but gaped hugely at the wrist. So I ended up buying the 17 again. I just wish Cartier did half sizes!! Anyway, I think yours looks lovely and the ideal fit. Hard not to keep over thinking it all - I’ve been there!! X


----------



## Jamily

My 17 in rg.


----------



## trf

Hi, I was having the same dilemma as you this weekend. My wrist is 14.5cm so I would technically be a size 16. The Beverly Hills sales associate told me the size 16 was perfect, but I felt that there wasn't too much room if my wrist swelled or grew as I age. It fit the same as your 17. I asked to try on the 17 and when she put it on she literally told me, "I would not feel comfortable selling this size to you." I left feeling really confused.

I then went to another location and the sales associate (who had been working at Cartier for 15+ years) told me that she has seen so many people grow out of their bracelets, and recommended me to get the 17. I ended up getting the 17 and now that I have it on, I has peace of mind knowing that it will fit for years to come no matter what. 

Right now yours looks like it fits perfect, but depending on how old you are now you might want to consider sizing up. I hope this helps!


----------



## swiss-miss

trf said:


> Hi, I was having the same dilemma as you this weekend. My wrist is 14.5cm so I would technically be a size 16. The Beverly Hills sales associate told me the size 16 was perfect, but I felt that there wasn't too much room if my wrist swelled or grew as I age. It fit the same as your 17. I asked to try on the 17 and when she put it on she literally told me, "I would not feel comfortable selling this size to you." I left feeling really confused.
> 
> I then went to another location and the sales associate (who had been working at Cartier for 15+ years) told me that she has seen so many people grow out of their bracelets, and recommended me to get the 17. I ended up getting the 17 and now that I have it on, I has peace of mind knowing that it will fit for years to come no matter what.
> 
> Right now yours looks like it fits perfect, but depending on how old you are now you might want to consider sizing up. I hope this helps!


totally agree esp. in hot weather! I am also 14.5 cm and went for the 17! 16 was good but too snug when my wrists were swelling and during pregnancies! I also prefer the look of the loose fit!


----------



## Stella0925

Summerof89 said:


> your advice helps greatly, thank you sincerely for your time! I am going back and forth at the moment too, if this is a normal 'issue' for many cartier lovers than I feel a tad better about being indecisive. The 15 doesn't hurt me, it just sticks if that makes sense, I am not sure if it's the size or the hot weather or perhaps a bit of both but it doesn't move much on my wrist but it doesn't really dig into my bone either. another concern of my is when i start to stack the love with hermes kelly and perlee pieces which is my current plan, some of the pieces may overlap. I think I will go back to try on the 16 again, ahhh it's so hard =D


after 1 month with size 15, I bought 16 and I’m going to sell the 15. 16 will definitely turn on it’s own on my wrist but my goal is to stack with juc. Too bad juc doesn’t come in 14


----------



## Stella0925

Bought 15 first. After a month I decided to get 16. I couldn’t stand the idea I can’t stack the love with a juc! And I find it hard to stack even with my other bracelets. So now I have to sell my 15


----------



## Chaton

Stella0925 said:


> after 1 month with size 15, I bought 16 and I’m going to sell the 15. 16 will definitely turn on it’s own on my wrist but my goal is to stack with juc. Too bad juc doesn’t come in 14



How unfortunate that you have to sell!

I don’t know your wrist size, but mine is 14 cm and although I fit both 15 cm and 16 cm, I went with 16.

Quite honestly, I believe VERY, VERY few people actually end up purchasing a size 15 cm bracelet (even if you are very petite and small like I am), and usually those who fit both, should probably go with a size 16.

I am able to turn the size 16 easily on my wrist (from all areas: wrist to where it lands); however, it doesn’t ever turn on its own.


I probably should have posted this a lot sooner, and I regret that I didn’t in case it might help others from regretting purchasing size 15.


----------



## Chaton

(I posted this in another thread; however, I’m reposting since I see this is a more appropriate thread for it and hopefully it will help others.)

My wrist size is 14 cm and although I fit both 15 cm and 16 cm, I went with 16 (using the Cartier wrist sizer really helps in deciding!).

Quite honestly, I believe VERY, VERY few people actually end up purchasing a size 15 cm bracelet (even if you are very, very petite and small like I am), and usually those who fit both, should probably go with a size 16.

I’ve even read a few instances where people with a wrist of 13.5 cm, which is tiny, regretting size 15 when the general rule of thumb is adding 1.5 cm for the perfect fit).

I am able to turn the size 16 easily on my wrist (from all areas: wrist to where it lands); however, it doesn’t turn on its own.  I don’t think there’s anything wrong with being able to turn it manually on one’s arm so long as the bracelet is not doing it on its own from just normal wear - in which case, it’s probably too big.

From all my research & everything I have read (and I have READ A LOT!!) the bottom line is generally (MORE LIKELY THAN NOT) most people will end up purchasing size 16 and in extremely RARE cases (a very miNUTE percentage of people) end up with size 15 and are happy with it.

Therefore, if in doubt, go for size 16!!  Chances are it’s probably a better fit in the long run!


----------



## HeartHermes

Chaton said:


> (I posted this in another thread; however, I’m reposting since I see this is a more appropriate thread for it and hopefully it will help others.)
> 
> My wrist size is 14 cm and although I fit both 15 cm and 16 cm, I went with 16 (using the Cartier wrist sizer really helps in deciding!).
> 
> Quite honestly, I believe VERY, VERY few people actually end up purchasing a size 15 cm bracelet (even if you are very, very petite and small like I am), and usually those who fit both, should probably go with a size 16.
> 
> I’ve even read a few incidences where people with a wrist of 13.5 cm, which is tiny, regretting size 15 when the general rule of thumb is adding 1.5 cm for the perfect fit).
> 
> I am able to turn the size 16 easily on my wrist (from all areas: wrist to where it lands); however, it doesn’t turn on its own.  I don’t think there’s anything wrong with being able to turn it manually on one’s arm so long as the bracelet is not doing it own it’s own from just normal wear - in which case, it’s probably too big.
> 
> From all my research & everything I have read (and I have READ A LOT!!) the bottom line is generally (MORE LIKELY THAN NOT) most people will end up purchasing size 16 and in extremely RARE cases (a very miNUTE percentage of people) end up with size 15 and are happy with it.
> 
> Therefore, if in doubt, go for size 16!!  Chances are it’s probably a better fit in the long run!



Agree! It really limits your ability to stack with other bracelets when you go with the absolute smallest size Love bracelet that will fit your arm. Plus, it's much more comfortable if the bracelet can move up and down the arm a little, especially during the summer when it's so hot.


----------



## Chaton

HeartHermes said:


> Agree! It really limits your ability to stack with other bracelets when you go with the absolute smallest size Love bracelet that will fit your arm. Plus, it's much more comfortable if the bracelet can move up and down the arm a little, especially during the summer when it's so hot.



You hit the nail on the head when you said, "...when you go with the absolute smallest size Love bracelet that will fit your arm" because essentially that is what you are doing!

Additionally, being that very few people actually fit the size 15, it makes it A LOT harder for reselling unfortunately.


----------



## anna2b2

My right wrist is 13.5cm and I got the size 16. I love how it fits! 15 would have been fine, but I prefer the looser fit and I can push the bracelet up on my arm when I'm cleaning.


----------



## Stella0925

Chaton said:


> How unfortunate that you have to sell!
> 
> I don’t know your wrist size, but mine is 14 cm and although I fit both 15 cm and 16 cm, I went with 16.
> 
> Quite honestly, I believe VERY, VERY few people actually end up purchasing a size 15 cm bracelet (even if you are very petite and small like I am), and usually those who fit both, should probably go with a size 16.
> 
> I am able to turn the size 16 easily on my wrist (from all areas: wrist to where it lands); however, it doesn’t ever turn on its own.
> 
> 
> I probably should have posted this a lot sooner, and I regret that I didn’t in case it might help others from regretting purchasing size 15.



yea it really sucks that I have to sell the 15. I haven’t sent to fashionphile for a quote yet as I’m too scared to see the offer haha


The thinnest part of my wrist is 13.4 cm so 16 turns on it’s own around that area. I’ve had worn the 16 for a day only and I’m not too sure about my feelings on the looser fit. though I it’s noticeable heavier than the 15. Oh well it’s more gold so I’m happier  

I think there are many people suggesting going up a siZe . really my fault not doing the research before I made the purchase . My mind has set on the 15 for the longest time. I have small wrist and it has been very hard for me to even buy a bracelet as most of them don’t offer size that small.All the bracelet/bangle I end up buying are still too loose for my liking. I always prefer tighter fitThat’s why I thought I knew what I want and I was so certain.Turned out I couldn’t be more wrong

15 fits actually ok. But since the bracelet is thick and heavy, it feels someyimes suffocating on the wrist.There are room but just not enough. one super hot summer night, I woke up in the middle of night, thought there was a spell on the bracelet and it was trying to kill me. Of course I was half conscious. On cooler days, it seems fine

I think if I weren’t going to get a juc to stack, I may just live with the 15. But after I tried the 15 juc with my 15 love, juc just fits way bigger than love. That’s when I knew I had to get 16. To me there is no point to get a love if I can’t stack lol. I had to move all my bracelets to my right hand cuz all of them would go over the love bracelet. If I stack with one or multiple same size love, I can picture how overwhelming and claustrophobic they will look against my wrist. It is what it is. Just have to pay for the loss to learn a lesson.

To sum up my rant lol I guess main reason for me to get the 16 without hesitation is because of the juc. I knew 15 just not gonna work out for me. I’m not too sure what I’ll do if juc comes in 14. In the perfect world, I’d get love in 15.5 and juc in 14.5.

Anyway, Now I can finally preorder a thin juc with diamond in peace ✌️


----------



## HeartHermes

My wrist measures right at 6 inches without pulling the measuring tape really tight and I went with the size 17 in the 4-diamond Love bracelet. I added a Rainbow Love bracelet a few months later, again in size 17. I can rotate both around but they don't rotate around on their own. I purchased that size based on the recommendation of my Cartier Sales Advisor and it has been perfect. I can easily stack them with a Hermes Click H bracelet in the PM size and they are a perfect match in size, never crossing over each other which would cause damage to the Love bracelets. I plan to add a third Love at some time and because I didn't go with the absolute smallest size that fits my arm, it's easy to stack them and/or add additional Love bracelets. I really appreciate having a bit of extra space during the summer season when it's so hot and humid out. Hope this helps with deciding what size works best.


----------



## Grande Latte

I think it depends on how far down the wrist the bangle goes. For my preference I prefer the LOVE to be able to travel down at least 1/3 of my arm to call it a comfortable fit. Even if it sometimes rotates around my wrist. This is how I decided. 

So I'd recommend the 16. It look more "comfortable". You will have room to pull it up when you're typing or doing housework, and the looser look is a great look, better than "fit" in my opinion. And you're only 21, so you're probably at your lowest weight now.     

In the future, if you ever decide to sell, 16 will have a bigger market than 15.


----------



## swiss-miss

MsKaren said:


> I thought I would add a couple of pictures I took when choosing my bracelet. I was torn between the 16 and 17 too. I think in the pictures the 16 looks a nicer fit however if you look at where I’ve turned my wrist around you can see where it digs in. It had very little movement, in fact I don’t think it really moved on it’s own but just if I moved it. I did initially choose the 16 and liked it for the first few hours but within a day or so it felt uncomfortable. Every time I turned my wrist it would dig in and I would have to adjust it. I really tried to persevere and maybe in time I would have got used to it. Uf I had started to not want to wear it. I was able to return it and buy a 17. Initially I really didn’t want to as I didn’t like how the 17 sat on my arm, it just looked to big and like it stuck out too much but actually now I have it I’m so so pleased. It’s found it’s own way of sitting on my arm, it’s never uncomfortable and it feels a bit more care free and casual.
> 
> I think sometimes while we might have the same wrist measurements our arms can be different shapes. My wrist at its thinnest I think is just a hair under 15cm but I think it’s more a wide 15 than a round, if that makes any sense. Anyway I just thought I would post in case this is helpful to anyone, I know when I was trying to decide I read as much as I could



Totally agree with you!! Even though the love and juc stick out much - i hated that they digged in so much when turning my arm!! I am not a big  girl  and my wrist is only 14.5 at all but still the smaller size madr my arm look big!


----------



## Chaton

Tgreen101 said:


> Hi. Can you share photos of yours? What is your wrist size? I’m between sizes too. The 17 is huge and the 16 looks great but I worry it will hit my wrist bone and hurt me over time. Thanks!



If you say your wrist bone is 15 cm, I think you should go with size 17.

Going with size 16 is a tight fit, leaving only 1 cm.

My wrist bone is 14 cm, and I went with size 16 (as most with that wrist size do from what I have read on this forum & from my extensive research), which is the loose fit but also it’s perfect in my opinion.  

Essentially, if you choose size 17, you will have the same loose fit.


----------



## Chaton

Tgreen101 said:


> Here’s how my fit see attached photos - it fits well but I just got a second one and want to make sure 16 is my size. The only part it’s annoying is sometimes when I rotate my wrist and the bracelet is at the bottom of wrist by my palm, it hurts a little. Sometimes scratches my wrist bone too but overall ok. Ty’
> 
> View attachment 4867744
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867747
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867748



Here’s how my size 16 fits when I push it all the way down my arm.

It falls around 1/3 down my arm, which is another technique I read on this forum from someone, which I also think is perfect.  Using your other hand, make a fist and lay it along your arm from wrist bone to bracelet when the bracelet is pushed all the way down your arm.  If your fist fits that area (with your 2nd knuckle at the wrist bone to pinky knuckle touching your bracelet), I think it’s perfect!

Another thing I did was printing out the Cartier wrist sizer to scale and measuring it against my wrist bone.  Then try wearing it at the two sizes you are considering.  Bend your wrist up and down to see if there’s any restriction when doing so. Using the Cartier wrist sizer probably helped me the most and was probably the main deciding factor for me.

Also, refer to the article below, which I think is the best and most informative article on sizing.






						Cartier LOVE Bracelet Sizes: What Size Should I Buy?
					

Choosing What Size Cartier Love Bracelet to get is surprisingly challenging. That's why we put together a complete Cartier Love Bracelet Size Guide for you!




					raymondleejewelers.net
				




Let us know what you decide and good luck!


----------



## Chaton

Tgreen101 said:


> That’s super helpful. I tried the fist thing. Is this what you mean? I guess my worry is I used to have 17- and it was super big - bangley. I think the 16 is more my “size”, but I worry when I clench at bottom of my wrist it will be annoying. Yours is a 16 or 17? Do you find that it gets annoying sometimes when it clips by your palm or do you just push it back up? I’m getting a second so I need to do decide between 2 17 or 2 16. What a tough decision haha
> Ps the last photo is me “clenching” my palm to show where it sometimes hooks when my arm is down - I only notice when I try to clench or Lkke when I pick up a bag or carrying groceries et.
> 
> View attachment 4867855
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867856
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867857
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867861



Yes, the fist measurement thing you did is exactly the technique I was referring to and correct.  It does look like your fist fits that space nicely so I am wondering if you are measuring your wrist bone correctly.  Especially since you say size 17 is too bangle-like and big.

My wrist bone measures 14-14.25 cm so I wear size 16. I think the main thing is measuring your wrist bone correctly.

I don’t know what you mean by ‘clenching’ your wrist.  I don’t have any issues around my wrist area at all as the bracelets never get caught on my wrist bone.


And usually I do tend to wear my Loves pushed up my arm, but with the screws set at a slight angle, not directly on both sides, as I find that it contours to the bones of the arm naturally & comfortably that way.

Also, take into consideration temperature/weather.  At different times, I noticed mine sometimes lays naturally all the way down my arm, and at other times, a few inches more toward the wrist, which makes me happy I have the loose fit and extra room.

At best, go for at least 1.5 cm bigger if not 2 cm because I think 1 cm is too tight, and from what you are saying, not what you want.


----------



## Chaton

Tgreen101 said:


> I tried to measure mine at home and it was a 15. My fiancé said it was 14.5- I guess that would put me at a 16.5 for best fit. Clenching fist what I mean is when the bracelet is all the way on the wrist, near the palm, and I raise my palm up (see pic) it feels rather constricted. I know I won’t do this often but worries me. Mine doesn’t get stuck on my bone but sometimes rubs on it.
> Did your change a lot in the heat? I wore mine to workout this AM- it was chilly out like 60 but it didn’t hurt, meaning I didn’t swell in that area
> 
> View attachment 4867875
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867876
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867877



Do you have a flexible measuring tape?  I think it provides the best measurement contouring to the wrist bone.

I tried placing my bracelets like you said, but I don’t feel any restrictions as the bracelet tends to slide down my arm from my wrist without any problems, and yes, it is unlikely I will have it stay in that area for any period of time, but at any rate, it doesn’t get stuck there at all.

Also, when I workout, I always wear an armband to protect it and always check on the screws because the natural vibrations will make them become loose over time.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Tgreen101 said:


> Hi. I’m in the exact dilemma. Can you share a pic of your bracelet now? Are you happy w your decision?


You can always switch your bracelet to your non dominant hand/wrist it’s always smaller then your dominate one. My right wrist is slightly bigger then my left so when I switch my bracelets to my left they are definitely bigger this might help in your situation


----------



## Chaton

Tgreen101 said:


> Below are the 2 17. I just feel that’s a “big look.” One 17 was fine but two I feel like it goes up and down and clanks. The only negative with the 16 was when I flexed my palm it would clench a little but I imagine that would get better over time. What are your thoughts? Does this look ginormous haha?
> 
> View attachment 4869014
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869015



Well, it does look quite large! LOL

What did the SA say about it at Cartier? And perhaps they can measure your wrist for you?  How far does it go down your arm?

Depending on if you are 14.5 or 15 cm, you really can go with 16 or 17 - just depends on what you are comfortable with and the look you want.


----------



## Chaton

Tgreen101 said:


> She said I was a true 16. Most people are between. See attached photo of it all the way down
> 
> View attachment 4869025



You probably are a 16 then and really it looked great on you.

I think most people would feel some cramping with the ‘clench’ thing you described, but it’s so rare to leave the bracelet in that position.  I usually push mine up and out of the way - afraid of scratches.


----------



## Chaton

Tgreen101 said:


> I agree. I think even with the 17 in that position it’s odd haha. Do you have a photo of yours all the way down by your wrist? My fiancé said the 17 looks ginormous on me  but I’m clearly so indecisive



Here you go (refer to the space near my wrist - not nearly as wide of a gap as your 17) - and your fiancé is right - looks totally HUGE on you!  LOL


----------



## Chaton

Tgreen101 said:


> Yes haha. He told me tonight it looks like I bought bangles from express  I was like ugh, thanks haha. Ok last question and thanks again for ALLLL of your help. Since your 16 fits similar to the 16 on me, do you find it to get annoying during summer time when bloated swollen etc.?



No, I find them extremely comfortable even during summer/heat weather.  I really don’t even feel them on me and sleep in them comfortably.

I’m glad to be able to help if I did, and hope it all works out for you!

They look great on your arm!  Congrats!


----------



## Lovelux2

i just tried on the size 16 and 17 love bracelets and cannot decide which to go for! My wrist is about 14.5cm and the SA recommended the size 16 for a more tailored fit. But the 16 does catch slightly on my wrist bone. On the other hand the size 17 slides down further onto my palm than I would like. The gold love is size 16 and the white gold is size 17. What do you think looks better?


----------



## goodcrush

Definitely do the 16. I don’t like how the bangle sits in your palm with the 17 (last photo). Don’t you think that would bother you over time? Was the 16 not comfortable? Even loose bangles can catch the wrist bone. Then eventually move over depending on the movement of the wrist. As long as it’s not uncomfortable. Definitely don’t want the screws squeezing from the inside either.


----------



## Lovelux2

The 16 wasn’t uncomfortable but I was concerned about it looking too fitted. No screws squeezing on the inside. It’s a shame they don’t make half sizes as a 16.5 would be perfect! I do think you’re right that the 17 dangling on my palm would get annoying. Thank you so much for the input!


----------



## Himeko057

I have the same wrist size (14.5 cm) and I also debated between the size 16 and 17. I ended up with the 16. 

While I liked how the 17 went further up my arm, the way it fell on my hand was really similar to your last pic and I knew it would drive me crazy in the long run.


----------



## Lovelux2

Himeko057 said:


> I have the same wrist size (14.5 cm) and I also debated between the size 16 and 17. I ended up with the 16.
> 
> While I liked how the 17 went further up my arm, the way it fell on my hand was really similar to your last pic and I knew it would drive me crazy in the long run.



I totally agree I like how the 17 sits on my arm but the way it falls low on my hand is an issue. Are you happy with the 16? Has it been comfortable to wear all the time? Thank you!


----------



## Pinkie*

16


----------



## Cat Fondler

16


----------



## Himeko057

Lovelux2 said:


> I totally agree I like how the 17 sits on my arm but the way it falls low on my hand is an issue. Are you happy with the 16? Has it been comfortable to wear all the time? Thank you!



I bought my first love last year in May  and I still get days where I worry I should have gone for the 17. I think that I made the right choice for me though. 

During the summer on especially hot days I can feel that bracelets feel tighter but they’re not uncomfortable for me. I still have movement regardless of any swelling due to the heat. Considering I live in Canada, majority of the year for me is cooler/colder temperatures too. 

I also feel I made the right choice with the 16 because at work I am either on a computer or performing manual tests where a looser fit that moves constantly would irritate me. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Lovelux2

Himeko057 said:


> I bought my first love last year in May  and I still get days where I worry I should have gone for the 17. I think that I made the right choice for me though.
> 
> During the summer on especially hot days I can feel that bracelets feel tighter but they’re not uncomfortable for me. I still have movement regardless of any swelling due to the heat. Considering I live in Canada, majority of the year for me is cooler/colder temperatures too.
> 
> I also feel I made the right choice with the 16 because at work I am either on a computer or performing manual tests where a looser fit that moves constantly would irritate me.
> 
> Hope that helps!


So helpful thank you!


----------



## sacha1009

I have small JUC and small love bracelet..My JUC is 16 and my love is 17..it fit perfectto my wrist..
My wrist is small.


----------



## Glitterbomb

I have a size 15 love that I've had for over a year now and I am very happy with the size. I would've hated a size 16. My only regret is that I can't get a JUC that pairs up well.

I am very petite - 4'11"/5'0" (depending who is measuring me LOL) and currently around 90 lbs, my wrist is 13.5 cm.

I can manually spin/turn the size 15 love all around on my wrist and even on my forearm, although it doesn't turn on its own, and when it is hanging there is 1 finger worth of a space/gap.


----------



## sacha1009

We have same height and so petite..Here's my JUc size 16 and size up for love small size 17..Just give u an idea how looks like..I love it..My SA was suggesting 16 is good size for JUC for wrist..


----------



## frankie444

Please help!! I went for a size 16 in my loves and a 15 in my JUC. Often think I should have sized up. Does this look like the right fit or is it too tight? I can only wear them on my non dominant wrist which is a 14.5 cm. The other wrist is 15 cm and it’s too uncomfortable to wear. I want to wear them on this wrist but sometimes I think they’re too tight!?  Help!!


----------



## frankie444

Tgreen101 said:


> Can you send a pic of your two bracelets?


Yes! Half sizes would be the best! I would have totally gone for a 16.5 if they did that!


----------



## frankie444

Somti


Tgreen101 said:


> I think it looks like the right fit. I was in the same dilemma. I have a 17 love but I’m a “true 16.” When I went to buy a second I realized  2 17s were super big. Even though I was ok with the one larger 17, two moved around a ton and felt like bangles.
> 
> but


Sometimes I think that look is more elegant though. I think mine kind of look claustrophobic!


----------



## frankie444

Tgreen101 said:


> Mine fell here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which I didn’t mind but the movement up and down the arm I worry is annoying. I’m still deciding between sizes. Borrowed some friends to see which is best


Yeah I can see how that would be annoying. not on the arm, but on your hand. What size are those and what size is your wrist?


----------



## frankie444

I think I like how the 17 looks...


----------



## charleebear90

madigym said:


> I see.. my yurmans go up down on my cartier though.. I wonder if mines are medium as well. I measured the inside, it seems like they are 16cm. But when I wear them together DY are all over, so they have to be bigger size.


hi- did you end up keeping the 16 and did it get comfortable?


----------



## XCCX

JOJA said:


> Sizing is definitely a preference with the love ~ some people like a tighter fit and some a looser.
> I've had the bracelet for 7 years now and I like to play a little game with myself every now and then where I drive myself crazy and wonder if I got the right size, .  Most days I feel I have the correct size, other days I think I should have gotten a different size


This is exactly what I’m going through now! I have size 18 plain one for 4 years and just added the 4 diamond ons.. always felt it’s a perfect comfortable fit until yesterday.. lol


----------



## XCCX

Ok so I’m going through this weird/crazy phase of doubting the size of my love bracelet!

I have the plain for 4-5 years (size 18) which I was my mom’s and she gifted it to me so I never really “selected” the size but I always thought that it’s a great/on the loose side fit! I got the JUC in 17 and recently just added the 4 diamond love in 18 obviously.
Never had any issues, just my brain playing games I guess..

The thing about my arm (which is a good thing in my opinion) is that I have a small wrist/hand bones but round arms so I can slipp off the bracelet without unscrewing and it still looks good when goes toward my elbow..
Why am I thinking a bigger one maybe better? I don’t know? Worrying about future weight gain? Should not really be an issue (had my 2 kids and I’m in my late 30s).. and like someone said here this should prevent me from gaining weight lol plus why worry about the unknown future?!
I can easily rotate the bracelet around and it goes 2-2.5 inches toward my elbow..

I think what makes the bracelet looks looser on others is the fact that those have more slender forearms so their bracelets seem to go further down than mine..

Sorry for the long rant! I know I might have actually answered my own concerns but I always know I can come here for comfort 

Some photos for the purpose of showing the size and others from normal daily stacks where I wasn’t conscious about the size!


----------



## XCCX

The overthinking continues but oh well.. here it goes.. just to show what I mean..

The 2 black lines show the difference in circumference between the wrist area and the forearm.. so I’m thinking if it wasn’t for the shape of my arm, the bracelet would go further down which is what I see on others (which makes me think mine is tighter in comparison) .. but in my case, if I go for the bigger size, it would be too big around the wrist area.. am I right?


----------



## Bronzi522

16


----------



## JOJA

XCCX said:


> This is exactly what I’m going through now! I have size 18 plain one for 4 years and just added the 4 diamond ons.. always felt it’s a perfect comfortable fit until yesterday.. lol



Lol, isn’t it such a fun game?!?!?  I think you’ll get used to them after a little bit ~ When I went from 1 to 2 it took me a little while to get used them together.  Now it’s weird for me to only wear one, lol.


----------



## XCCX

XCCX said:


> Ok so I’m going through this weird/crazy phase of doubting the size of my love bracelet!
> 
> I have the plain for 4-5 years (size 18) which I was my mom’s and she gifted it to me so I never really “selected” the size but I always thought that it’s a great/on the loose side fit! I got the JUC in 17 and recently just added the 4 diamond love in 18 obviously.
> Never had any issues, just my brain playing games I guess..
> 
> The thing about my arm (which is a good thing in my opinion) is that I have a small wrist/hand bones but round arms so I can slipp off the bracelet without unscrewing and it still looks good when goes toward my elbow..
> Why am I thinking a bigger one maybe better? I don’t know? Worrying about future weight gain? Should not really be an issue (had my 2 kids and I’m in my late 30s).. and like someone said here this should prevent me from gaining weight lol plus why worry about the unknown future?!
> I can easily rotate the bracelet around and it goes 2-2.5 inches toward my elbow..
> 
> I think what makes the bracelet looks looser on others is the fact that those have more slender forearms so their bracelets seem to go further down than mine..
> 
> Sorry for the long rant! I know I might have actually answered my own concerns but I always know I can come here for comfort
> 
> Some photos for the purpose of showing the size and others from normal daily stacks where I wasn’t conscious about the size!
> 
> View attachment 4893492
> View attachment 4893493
> 
> View attachment 4893535
> View attachment 4893536
> 
> View attachment 4893494
> View attachment 4893495


Bumping this!

I know you this is discussed extensively around here and every one is probably tired of discussing sizing again and again and I’ve read through alot of threads but you know how sometimes we all need comfort and reassurance right?


----------



## nicole0612

XCCX said:


> Bumping this!
> 
> I know you this is discussed extensively around here and every one is probably tired of discussing sizing again and again and I’ve read through alot of threads but you know how sometimes we all need comfort and reassurance right?


It looks great. I have 2 sizes and wear the looser ones these days because I also like the bangle look. I think it makes the arm look feminine and slim. I wish mine were all the same size so I could stack them all, but I am technically a size 16, can wear a 15, and am currently wearing 17. I have tried a friend’s 18 and it’s not terrible, but loses the Cartier look because it is a true XL bangle on me. My wrist is 14cm. I hope that helps.


----------



## nicole0612

XCCX said:


> Bumping this!
> 
> I know you this is discussed extensively around here and every one is probably tired of discussing sizing again and again and I’ve read through alot of threads but you know how sometimes we all need comfort and reassurance right?


The only downside is that the looser style is harder for me to stack with other brands. For example, I just bought a pretty Hermes diamond CDC RG bracelet; it is the same size as my Cartier 17, but since the 17 is “too big” I realized that they cannot be worn together (they cross over) and now I need to sell the CDC for a big loss. My Cartiers in 17 stack ok (they cross rarely), but when I wear the 16s it is much easier to stack different brands. However, from your post you seem to be able to stack different bracelets just fine with your 18, so it seems to be perfect for your needs.


----------



## XCCX

nicole0612 said:


> The only downside is that the looser style is harder for me to stack with other brands. For example, I just bought a pretty Hermes diamond CDC RG bracelet; it is the same size as my Cartier 17, but since the 17 is “too big” I realized that they cannot be worn together (they cross over) and now I need to sell the CDC for a big loss. My Cartiers in 17 stack ok (they cross rarely), but when I wear the 16s it is much easier to stack different brands. However, from your post you seem to be able to stack different bracelets just fine with your 18, so it seems to be perfect for your needs.


Thank you so much for replying!

I hope you can find a way to enjoy all of your bracelet and it’s really nice to have a variety!

You are right, I do know that it is perfect and suits my needs very well.. but it seems like I’m going through one of those “what if” phases.. but the more I think about it, more reasons to love mine show up.. for example, I wear long sleeves alot and if the bracelet goes higher it will be hidden most of the time..

Anyway, again, thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

XCCX said:


> Thank you so much for replying!
> 
> I hope you can find a way to enjoy all of your bracelet and it’s really nice to have a variety!
> 
> You are right, I do know that it is perfect and suits my needs very well.. but it seems like I’m going through one of those “what if” phases.. but the more I think about it, more reasons to love mine show up.. for example, I wear long sleeves alot and if the bracelet goes higher it will be hidden most of the time..
> 
> Anyway, again, thank you!



Thank you. I understand how sometimes you can start to second guess, but there are advantages to both tighter and looser wearing. It is just up to individual preference and style. Another nice thing about wearing them looser is that you can push the bracelet up your arm if you are doing something where it may get scratched or where the added width of the bracelet would not allow your hand and wrist to fit into a small space. I encounter this almost daily when I am reaching into a narrow space; little things like trying to grab something out of the back of a drawer or from the back of the freezer or if I drop something between the seats of my car.


----------



## XCCX

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you. I understand how sometimes you can start to second guess, but there are advantages to both tighter and looser wearing. It is just up to individual preference and style. Another nice thing about wearing them looser is that you can push the bracelet up your arm if you are doing something where it may get scratched or where the added width of the bracelet would not allow your hand and wrist to fit into a small space. I encounter this almost daily when I am reaching into a narrow space; little things like trying to grab something out of the back of a drawer or from the back of the freezer or if I drop something between the seats of my car.


Exactly! 
So mine is considered on the loose side right? I’ve always thought that until this overthinking started.. lol


----------



## nicole0612

XCCX said:


> Exactly!
> So mine is considered on the loose side right? I’ve always thought that until this overthinking started.. lol


It looks great on you, and if it feels right also then there is no need for concern


----------



## XCCX

nicole0612 said:


> It looks great on you, and if it feels right also then there is no need for concern


Thank you so much for the reassurance


----------



## charleebear90

Hi! I am still in-between sizes for stacking 2-3 Cartier Love bracelets. Hope someone can help! Here are my measurements: left hand (non-dominant) 13.5CM before bone, 14CM after bone. The 16 on my left fits PERFECT for my liking. However, I would prefer to stack on my right, (as I wear a heavy watch on my left). My right hand measurements: 14CM before bone, 14.5 after bone. I just realized my dilemma: a 2.5CM difference is the perfect fit for my liking,  and only achievable on my left, ah!

Curious to hear if anyone has been in a similar position and is happy with their decision? One where they ended up either stacking 2+ loves (and/or Jucs) and staying at a 2CM difference, or going for a more 'loose' fit (around 3CM after bone)? I've read a ton of posts on here and it seems a lot of people who have gone with 16 (and have a slight loose fit that I like), measure at 13.5, (like my left hand). Please share your thoughts and photos would be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## TheGoodTimeGuy

Stella0925 said:


> yea it really sucks that I have to sell the 15. I haven’t sent to fashionphile for a quote yet as I’m too scared to see the offer haha
> 
> 
> The thinnest part of my wrist is 13.4 cm so 16 turns on it’s own around that area. I’ve had worn the 16 for a day only and I’m not too sure about my feelings on the looser fit. though I it’s noticeable heavier than the 15. Oh well it’s more gold so I’m happier
> 
> I think there are many people suggesting going up a siZe . really my fault not doing the research before I made the purchase . My mind has set on the 15 for the longest time. I have small wrist and it has been very hard for me to even buy a bracelet as most of them don’t offer size that small.All the bracelet/bangle I end up buying are still too loose for my liking. I always prefer tighter fitThat’s why I thought I knew what I want and I was so certain.Turned out I couldn’t be more wrong
> 
> 15 fits actually ok. But since the bracelet is thick and heavy, it feels someyimes suffocating on the wrist.There are room but just not enough. one super hot summer night, I woke up in the middle of night, thought there was a spell on the bracelet and it was trying to kill me. Of course I was half conscious. On cooler days, it seems fine
> 
> I think if I weren’t going to get a juc to stack, I may just live with the 15. But after I tried the 15 juc with my 15 love, juc just fits way bigger than love. That’s when I knew I had to get 16. To me there is no point to get a love if I can’t stack lol. I had to move all my bracelets to my right hand cuz all of them would go over the love bracelet. If I stack with one or multiple same size love, I can picture how overwhelming and claustrophobic they will look against my wrist. It is what it is. Just have to pay for the loss to learn a lesson.
> 
> To sum up my rant lol I guess main reason for me to get the 16 without hesitation is because of the juc. I knew 15 just not gonna work out for me. I’m not too sure what I’ll do if juc comes in 14. In the perfect world, I’d get love in 15.5 and juc in 14.5.
> 
> Anyway, Now I can finally preorder a thin juc with diamond in peace ✌



Hi, did you ever decide to size up? I am looking to purchase a Love for my sister and she has extremely small wrist - 13cm. We do not have a Cartier boutique near us, so it is difficult to determine which size would be appropriate - a 15cm or 16cm. She likes a tighter fit, but I want it to be comfortable, as she likes to stack behind a watch - so it will be above the wrist bone. A lot of people say size 16, but since she doesn't like a looser fit, I am worried 16 will have too much movement. Any feedback would be great!


----------



## nicole0612

TheGoodTimeGuy said:


> Hi, did you ever decide to size up? I am looking to purchase a Love for my sister and she has extremely small wrist - 13cm. We do not have a Cartier boutique near us, so it is difficult to determine which size would be appropriate - a 15cm or 16cm. She likes a tighter fit, but I want it to be comfortable, as she likes to stack behind a watch - so it will be above the wrist bone. A lot of people say size 16, but since she doesn't like a looser fit, I am worried 16 will have too much movement. Any feedback would be great!


The 15 should be plenty big. I have a fairly small wrist (14cm at the smallest and 14.5cm at the largest part of the wrist bone) and I can just get on a size 15 with no movement, and the 16 has plenty of room and goes up and down my wrist and lower arm. So the 15 will be equivalent on her and will have plenty of room. 16 will be more of a bangle fit on her, which is not what she wants.


----------



## TheGoodTimeGuy

nicole0612 said:


> The 15 should be plenty big. I have a fairly small wrist (14cm at the smallest and 14.5cm at the largest part of the wrist bone) and I can just get on a size 15 with no movement, and the 16 has plenty of room and goes up and down my wrist and lower arm. So the 15 will be equivalent on her and will have plenty of room. 16 will be more of a bangle fit on her, which is not what she wants.


That is what I am leaning towards. Thank you for your input!


----------



## nicole0612

TheGoodTimeGuy said:


> That is what I am leaning towards. Thank you for your input!


I am glad to help!


----------



## Stella0925

TheGoodTimeGuy said:


> Hi, did you ever decide to size up? I am looking to purchase a Love for my sister and she has extremely small wrist - 13cm. We do not have a Cartier boutique near us, so it is difficult to determine which size would be appropriate - a 15cm or 16cm. She likes a tighter fit, but I want it to be comfortable, as she likes to stack behind a watch - so it will be above the wrist bone. A lot of people say size 16, but since she doesn't like a looser fit, I am worried 16 will have too much movement. Any feedback would be great!


My wrist is 13.5 cm and yes I ended up getting the 16! It’s a bit loose to my liking but I still prefer it to the 15. 
Though if her wrist is 13cm, I think she should stick with 15!


----------



## TheGoodTimeGuy

First, thank you for the feedback! This is a lot of help!

But... I measured her wrist again tonight, and it happens to be 14cm above the wrist bone, and 14 1/4 at the bone - whoops! With that being said, that brings me back to the question - 15 or 16? After reading the previous replies/experiences, I feel the 15 would give her the fit she is wanting, but I don't want to become uncomfortable, and then ruin the experience of wearing it, so I end up undecided haha. Thank you again for the input(s), they will definitely help me get to a decision before the holidays!

Wishing you all a Happy and Safe Thanksgiving!


----------



## tbjlec

I posted this to another thread but i believe it is more apporiate here- I just purchased my first LOVE bracelet. I am measuring my wrist to be btn 13.5-13.75 depending where exactly i measure using the cartier wrist sizer. I am trying to decide between a size 15cm and 16cm. I initially went with a 16cm based on all my reading to "size up" however after wearing 1-2 days It was rubbing into my skin and tip of my hand and turning frequently and did not feel very comfortable. I exchanged for the 15cm, and while It is more comfortable, It is not entirely comfortable as It does leave a few marks and hits into my wrist bone when moving my hand up and down. The SA's in the store were assuring me the 15cm was the "right size". I am wondering which size would be the "better fit" as It pertains to both comfort and look. I am also hoping to one day add another LOVE to my stack. Thanks! Pictures attached of the two sizes. Top two photos are size 16cm and bottom two pictures are 15cm.


----------



## Zucnarf

15


----------



## megs0927

15. It will leave marks regardless of the size. I ended up selling my love and JUC to size down. They crossed over each other and hit my palm. Not to mention they banged against everything. I couldn’t wipe my countertops without a wristband over them. I’m so much happier with a traditional fit.


----------



## tbjlec

megs0927 said:


> 15. It will leave marks regardless of the size. I ended up selling my love and JUC to size down. They crossed over each other and hit my palm. Not to mention they banged against everything. I couldn’t wipe my countertops without a wristband over them. I’m so much happier with a traditional fit.


Thanks so much that is really helpful!


----------



## ChanellenahC

Hi! I was wondering if anyone has a 13cm wrist and if so, what size is your Love bracelet? Would a 13cm wrist be able to fit a size 16 small Love bracelet? Or would a 15 be the only option? Thanks!


----------



## perlefine

I’m a 14.5cm wrist size and need a size 16. My guess with a 13cm wrist size the 15 is a better option. But I would go fit in person if possible.


----------



## ChanellenahC

perlefine said:


> I’m a 14.5cm wrist size and need a size 16. My guess with a 13cm wrist size the 15 is a better option. But I would go fit in person if possible.


Thanks! Does it fit snug or loose on you?


----------



## tlee910

ChanellenahC said:


> Hi! I was wondering if anyone has a 13cm wrist and if so, what size is your Love bracelet? Would a 13cm wrist be able to fit a size 16 small Love bracelet? Or would a 15 be the only option? Thanks!


I would get the 15. I have the same size wrist and the 15 is still pretty loose. It moves down 1/3 of my arm. Is there a particular reason that you want the 16?


----------



## ChanellenahC

tlee910 said:


> I would get the 15. I have the same size wrist and the 15 is still pretty loose. It moves down 1/3 of my arm. Is there a particular reason that you want the 16?


Thanks for your input! Yes, I lost a bunch of weight so my wrist shrunk and I’m thinking if I gain some weight back, would a size 15 then be too small or would there be enough space with the size 15 that I could still wear it comfortably? How far down your hand does it go? Does it sit below the wrist bone or slides even lower? Does it touch the back of your palm?


----------



## LuxuryHoarder

I have the same size wrist, and I have a 15. Personally would not go any bigger, as I found when I tried that 16 that it wriggled around too much, and it would annoy me having something rolling around a lot. The only thing at the time that had me hesitate with the 15 was that there was no size 14 for for JUC which I wanted to stack... but I've noticed that they've started selling that in 14 now! (for the small)


----------



## ChanellenahC

LuxuryHoarder said:


> I have the same size wrist, and I have a 15. Personally would not go any bigger, as I found when I tried that 16 that it wriggled around too much, and it would annoy me having something rolling around a lot. The only thing at the time that had me hesitate with the 15 was that there was no size 14 for for JUC which I wanted to stack... but I've noticed that they've started selling that in 14 now! (for the small)


Thanks! Do you still have a some wiggle room with the 15 or is it snug?


----------



## Cocosim

16


----------



## LuxuryHoarder

ChanellenahC said:


> Thanks! Do you still have a some wiggle room with the 15 or is it snug?



Plenty of wiggle room if it isn't hot. If I'm at the gym, not as much! But it can still move around.


----------



## fashionelite

My wrist size is 13.5 and I got the love in 15. It is a perfect fit. It goes down about 1/3 of my forearms. I went to the store and they only had a size 16 and it was too big for me. You should try both in person and decide. The 1 cm difference in bracelets makes a huge difference tbh


----------



## ChanellenahC

LuxuryHoarder said:


> Plenty of wiggle room if it isn't hot. If I'm at the gym, not as much! But it can still move around.


Is it comfortable in the summer?


----------



## LuxuryHoarder

ChanellenahC said:


> Is it comfortable in the summer?



Hasn't been too bad so far!


----------



## Lanier

I’d say 15cm would look/feel the best! I’m about a 13.5-13.75 and wear a 16, but if my wrist was any smaller I’d definitely be a 15.


----------



## Swanky

My wrist is 14 and I like the 16, it's not too loose at all. Your wrist is a little smaller than mine, I'd still go for 16 personally.


----------



## GiInTheOc

I have been reading about sizing and trying on full size Love bracelets this week. I came home with the size 16 (I measure 15 cm wrist). My SA thinks it is absolutely the correct size for me. I know many on here size up though. The size 16 is snug, but comfortable. I'm wearing it at home with the plastic still on in case I need to exchange for the 17. Does the 16 get hung up on my wrist bone? Yes, a bit. But the 17 dangles onto my palm and has much more movement (can spin around on my wrist). I'm quite torn. From what I have read here, many people would like to see a 16.5 - myself included! What I am looking for in a fit is tailored - not tight, not loose. I attached pics of the 16 at home. The silver bracelet in the last 2 pics is an example of how the a size 17 bracelet fits in comparison since I didn't take photos at the boutique. Thanks for your input!


----------



## avcbob

GiInTheOc said:


> I have been reading about sizing and trying on full size Love bracelets this week. I came home with the size 16 (I measure 15 cm wrist). My SA thinks it is absolutely the correct size for me. I know many on here size up though. The size 16 is snug, but comfortable. I'm wearing it at home with the plastic still on in case I need to exchange for the 17. Does the 16 get hung up on my wrist bone? Yes, a bit. But the 17 dangles onto my palm and has much more movement (can spin around on my wrist). I'm quite torn. From what I have read here, many people would like to see a 16.5 - myself included! What I am looking for in a fit is tailored - not tight, not loose. I attached pics of the 16 at home. The silver bracelet in the last 2 pics is an example of how the a size 17 bracelet fits in comparison since I didn't take photos at the boutique. Thanks for your input!
> 
> View attachment 4930410
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930411
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930412
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930413
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930414


Your Love fits just like mine, and I'd describe it just as you did -  tailored - not tight, not loose.  Mine has been on 24/7 for +/- 4 years and I like it this way, but ultimately it's up to you and what's comfortable. I'm also a guy, and I think a tighter fit looks best on a guy.


----------



## GiInTheOc

Thanks so much. Yes, definitely the tailored fit for a guy looks great! And thanks for the size votes. Off to retry the 17!


----------



## jssl1688

IMHO, it looks suffocating to me, I personally would size up.


----------



## Gracilan

...I would def size up


----------



## GiInTheOc

Thanks for the advice. I texted my SA, and of course they are sold out of YG size 17. But she ordered it for me, and I think it will be worth waiting a few days to get it right.


----------



## adri

Definitely go for size 15. I have 13cm wrist and the 16 was way too loose on me.  The only time the 15 felt snug was in the last month and a half of my pregnancy.  I had also recently purchased the size 15 sm JUC and had to return for the size 14 which will launch some time next year. I was lucky enough to get one early and the 1 cm makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## americanroyal89

I think it looks great....but I’m a guy and prefer it more on the fitted side lol so maybe I’m no help.


----------



## Yodabest

It comes down to preference but for ME, that would be too tight.
I was between a 16 and 17 as well but went for the 17. I’m not sure what my wrist actually measures.

Since I got the bracelet 3 years ago I second guessed the sizing a few times but whenever I’m a sweaty mess on my Peloton, I’m GRATEFUL that my loves aren’t sticking to me.


----------



## Himeko057

I think the size 17 would be a better fit. I like the look of the silver bracket on you, it’s very similar to the fit of my love which I consider as being a snug fit. I think you will also appreciate having a little more wiggle room in the hotter months.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Another vote for the 17! The 16 looks a bit too tight with not much movement, which might become uncomfortable in the summer.


----------



## baghagg

You may want size 17 if you ever end up owning more than one and wearing them together..


----------



## Swanky

My wrist is 14 and 16 fits best, with not a ton of slippage.  I'd for sure go up to 17 if I was anything between 14.5-15


----------



## GiInTheOc

PC1984 said:


> It comes down to preference but for ME, that would be too tight.
> I was between a 16 and 17 as well but went for the 17. I’m not sure what my wrist actually measures.
> 
> Since I got the bracelet 3 years ago I second guessed the sizing a few times but whenever I’m a sweaty mess on my Peloton, I’m GRATEFUL that my loves aren’t sticking to me.



I am also Peloton obsessed. I thought I would not want it banging around too loosely, but the idea of a sweaty tight handcuff while spinning is much worse! Now I can’t wait for the 17 to come in


----------



## LuxuryHoarder

adri said:


> Definitely go for size 15. I have 13cm wrist and the 16 was way too loose on me.  The only time the 15 felt snug was in the last month and a half of my pregnancy.  I had also recently purchased the size 15 sm JUC and had to return for the size 14 which will launch some time next year. I was lucky enough to get one early and the 1 cm makes a HUGE difference.



I'm so glad they've released a JUC sm in 14! Definitely on my wishlist to buy.


----------



## GiInTheOc

Update: I exchanged for the size 17 and I couldn’t be happier. The SA also sent me home with some extra goodies including champagne. Yay! Thanks for the input!!


----------



## Himeko057

GiInTheOc said:


> Update: I exchanged for the size 17 and I couldn’t be happier. The SA also sent me home with some extra goodies including champagne. Yay! Thanks for the input!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933297
> View attachment 4933298



The size 17 looks perfect on you! Congratulations on your purchase!


----------



## Yodabest

GiInTheOc said:


> I am also Peloton obsessed. I thought I would not want it banging around too loosely, but the idea of a sweaty tight handcuff while spinning is much worse! Now I can’t wait for the 17 to come in





GiInTheOc said:


> Update: I exchanged for the size 17 and I couldn’t be happier. The SA also sent me home with some extra goodies including champagne. Yay! Thanks for the input!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933297
> View attachment 4933298



The 17 looks great!! So glad you’re happy with it. You’ll definitely think of this post on your next ride.

Looks like a perfect fit! My 17 looks similar.


----------



## Chaton

GiInTheOc said:


> Update: I exchanged for the size 17 and I couldn’t be happier. The SA also sent me home with some extra goodies including champagne. Yay! Thanks for the input!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933297
> View attachment 4933298



I'm glad you exchanged it!  I was the 1st to vote!  I have 14 cm wrist and have a size 16.  Cartier SAs like to size the 1 cm tight fit, but on the forum, most of us prefer the looser fit!  Enjoy!

I would suggest getting a wristband to wear ever so often at home so you don't bang it up too much while you adjust to wearing it.  It helped me a lot, and my Loves are rather pristine (all things considered!).  I wear it more often than not at home to be honest! LOL


----------



## eggandbacon81

jssl1688 said:


> IMHO, it looks suffocating to me, I personally would size up.


I would size up, just in case you will add a JUC down the road. The JUC is slightly tighter (the size that lines up with love)


----------



## jbrey

Hello All,

I have read through this thread (and every other) relating to sizing on this site, but still wanted a little bit of input on my stack sizing.

I am a 26-year-old male with a very slender build and knobby wrist bone. My Love is size 17 and bothered me for a couple weeks, but then I got used to it and forgot it was even there. (Purchased in May.)

My mom just got me the JUC for my birthday, and followed our SA’s advice to get in size 16. Ever since I got the JUC both are driving me crazy! I am now considering selling both and getting size 18 Love and size 17 JUC - I’m young and if these are pieces I will wear forever they need to be the right size. (Neither bracelet will slide past my wrist bone to my hand on their own. My SA said they’re not supposed to, but now I know they push the snug option.)

I did go back to Cartier and try the 17 JUC and my SA immediately said it’s much too large and that it should no go past my wrist bone; I must admit I did find the 1cm difference in size rather jarring! It felt like a loose bangle. I know it’s all personal preference, but what would you do if you were in my shoes?


----------



## Chaton

jbrey said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have read through this thread (and every other) relating to sizing on this site, but still wanted a little bit of input on my stack sizing.
> 
> I am a 26-year-old male with a very slender build and knobby wrist bone. My Love is size 17 and bothered me for a couple weeks, but then I got used to it and forgot it was even there. (Purchased in May.)
> 
> My mom just got me the JUC for my birthday, and followed our SA’s advice to get in size 16. Ever since I got the JUC both are driving me crazy! I am now considering selling both and getting size 18 Love and size 17 JUC - I’m young and if these are pieces I will wear forever they need to be the right size. (Neither bracelet will slide past my wrist bone to my hand on their own. My SA said they’re not supposed to, but now I know they push the snug option.)
> 
> I did go back to Cartier and try the 17 JUC and my SA immediately said it’s much too large and that it should no go past my wrist bone; I must admit I did find the 1cm difference in size rather jarring! It felt like a loose bangle. I know it’s all personal preference, but what would you do if you were in my shoes?
> 
> View attachment 4933937
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933938
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933939



For men, I think the tight fit (1 cm larger than one's wrist bone) looks better.  Does your wrist bone measure 16 cm?  I think your fit looks right, and as you stated, "...but then I got used to it and forgot it was even there".  So you were comfortable with your Love sizing until you added the JUC - perhaps the JUC is not for you.  Personally, I'm not a fan of the JUC either, but that's another story.

Do you have to *HAVE* the JUC? If I were in your shoes, I would consider another Love bracelet in another color and return the JUC since it is still new. There is a male member on this forum, and he stacks 3 Loves (combo of YG, WG, YG I believe), and it looks really nice.

Let us know what you decide and good luck!


----------



## jbrey

Forgot to hit reply, whoops.


----------



## jbrey

Chaton said:


> For men, I think the tight fit (1 cm larger than one's wrist bone) looks better.  Does your wrist bone measure 16 cm?  I think your fit looks right, and as you stated, "...but then I got used to it and forgot it was even there".  So you were comfortable with your Love sizing until you added the JUC - perhaps the JUC is not for you.  Personally, I'm not a fan of the JUC either, but that's another story.
> 
> Do you have to *HAVE* the JUC? If I were in your shoes, I would consider another Love bracelet in another color and return the JUC since it is still new. There is a male member on this forum, and he stacks 3 Loves (combo of YG, WG, YG I believe), and it looks really nice.
> 
> Let us know what you decide and good luck!




Hey there, thanks for chiming in. Over the bone measures about 16.5cm, and the bracelets don’t pass over the bone on their own often. Sometimes the JUC will fall over it, but not often.

Perhaps unfortunately for me, I do feel like I have to have the JUC. I really love the look of the two of them together, and I eventually want two more Loves (all YG) which makes me even more nervous for sizing. I also can’t return the JUC because I’ve worn it about a month trying to adjust - some days are definitely better than others. I also don’t take it off, which I know is kinda silly.


----------



## jbrey

I also wanted to add that my previous post was at work under bright retail lighting in a blazer - it gets quite hot. These photos are from this morning and how they usually fit on my days off; I live in South Florida, so it’s hot all the time.

I did submit photos to a local agent for The RealReal that a friend recommended and she was optimistic about getting close to retail because of how new the bracelets are. I figure if I take about a $2k loss between price increases and sales tax it’s worth it. I know I will be happier with the larger size or I wouldn’t be here questioning it.


----------



## Chaton

If your measurements are correct, 0.5 cm wiggle room is pretty tight - even more so if you plan to get additional Loves...Yikes!

It’s sad that some SAs keep recommending that really tight fit or sizing incorrectly.

Hope you find the right fit!


----------



## jbrey

Chaton said:


> If your measurements are correct, 0.5 cm wiggle room is pretty tight - even more so if you plan to get additional Loves...Yikes!
> 
> It’s sad that some SAs keep recommending that really tight fit or sizing incorrectly.
> 
> Hope you find the right fit!



I totally agree; they’re pretty snug and am also disappointed my SA really pushed the smaller size on the Love.

But as the client I know it’s ultimately my decision, so I can’t blame him. I’m leaning towards selling and rebuying.


----------



## fashunista9

jbrey said:


> I also wanted to add that my previous post was at work under bright retail lighting in a blazer - it gets quite hot. These photos are from this morning and how they usually fit on my days off; I live in South Florida, so it’s hot all the time.
> 
> I did submit photos to a local agent for The RealReal that a friend recommended and she was optimistic about getting close to retail because of how new the bracelets are. I figure if I take about a $2k loss between price increases and sales tax it’s worth it. I know I will be happier with the larger size or I wouldn’t be here questioning it.
> 
> View attachment 4934406
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934407



Is it too late to exchange them? Have you tried that already? I had a size 15 and wore it for almost a month and am very happy I exchanged it for the 16 instead (even though most people told me not to).


----------



## jbrey

tinaxx said:


> Is it too late to exchange them? Have you tried that already? I had a size 15 and wore it for almost a month and am very happy I exchanged it for the 16 instead (even though most people told me not to).



Unfortunately it is. Even though I’ve worn it for less than a month, it was purchased at the end of September before the price increase and my mom held onto it until my birthday. So the 30 days is long gone. It’s re-sell and rebuy for me I’m thinking.


----------



## fashunista9

jbrey said:


> Unfortunately it is. Even though I’ve worn it for less than a month, it was purchased at the end of September before the price increase and my mom held onto it until my birthday. So the 30 days is long gone. It’s re-sell and rebuy for me I’m thinking.



Oh I see. Good luck!!


----------



## jbrey

tinaxx said:


> Oh I see. Good luck!!



Thank you! I’m waiting for my quote for these two then will make an apt at the boutique and really take my time this time around with being sure the next size up is really what I prefer.

When I bought my Love I was just SO EXCITED I hardly even thought of the size. Hindsight is 20/20 for a reason I guess!


----------



## GiInTheOc

PC1984 said:


> The 17 looks great!! So glad you’re happy with it. You’ll definitely think of this post on your next ride.
> 
> Looks like a perfect fit! My 17 looks similar.





Chaton said:


> I'm glad you exchanged it!  I was the 1st to vote!  I have 14 cm wrist and have a size 16.  Cartier SAs like to size the 1 cm tight fit, but on the forum, most of us prefer the looser fit!  Enjoy!
> 
> I would suggest getting a wristband to wear ever so often at home so you don't bang it up too much while you adjust to wearing it.  It helped me a lot, and my Loves are rather pristine (all things considered!).  I wear it more often than not at home to be honest! LOL



Thanks so much! I already ordered some wristbands for around the house and on the Peloton! I appreciate the input because the first two times I visited the boutique the SA was really insistent that 16 was the "correct" size, unless I wanted it "so loose." So I guess it is a bit subjective. I don't consider the 17 loose! I'm super happy with it!


----------



## GiInTheOc

eggandbacon81 said:


> I would size up, just in case you will add a JUC down the road. The JUC is slightly tighter (the size that lines up with love)



I *may* have tried on a size 16 RG JUC while I was there... just to see!


----------



## jbrey

GiInTheOc said:


> I *may* have tried on a size 16 RG JUC while I was there... just to see!
> View attachment 4934479



I wish I had tried the size JUC I’d need when I purchased my Love. Now I’m stuck selling my JUC and Love to rebuy larger sizes.  

So happy you were able to exchange and not go through my mistake! Haha.


----------



## adri

LuxuryHoarder said:


> I'm so glad they've released a JUC sm in 14! Definitely on my wishlist to buy.



It’s definitely worth the wait! Here it is paired with my size 15 Love.


----------



## Podoyogurt

It goes down to nearly half my arm length. My wrist is about 12.8-13cm. The bracelet moves around a lot and does not fit snugly haha. Because it moves around so much it also creates indents on my skin sometimes.


----------



## Roms5

Hello everyone,
Recently got my first love bracelet. My wrist size is 14 cm  and the SA told me to
Get size 16. I did try 15 which was too tight. 16 looks good on me with some movement and 17 was little loose for me. But now I am confused if I should consider 17. As in future I want to get juc and stack with it. And also i wonder if I gain weight will it be too tight. Please guide. It’s expensive for me too by again and again. Want something which I won’t regret.
First 2 pics size 16 love in front and size 17 love in back with 15juc.

and last 3 pics of size 17 love with size 16 juc.

i am currently 10 pounds up from usual weight as I had a baby last year .

Please suggest.

Thank You


----------



## goldengirl123

Totally depends on how you want it to fit.  I prefer a tighter fit. It’s really what feels most comfortable to you.


----------



## Chaton

From my extensive reading on this forum and personal experience, most users on this forum with a 14 cm wrist go with size 16 Love (myself included).  This is already a loose fit, given the 2 cm difference.


----------



## Familyfirst

I agree with the post above^^... also you said you are 10 pounds over your average weight as you had a baby a year ago-so if you do lose the extra weight gain the 17 would be very loose as it already looks loose on you now. I think the 16 looks perfect on you, not snug or too loose-however if your planning on having more children and don’t lose the current weight gain, then truth is, the 16 will become a more snug fit so this is where you decide which would bother you more incase you gain/loose weight in the future-a very loose fit or a snug fit? If you maintain the weight then 16 is perfect or even 17 if you prefer a loose fitting.


----------



## Roms5

Thanks You


----------



## Roms5

Familyfirst said:


> I agree with the post above^^... also you said you are 10 pounds over your average weight as you had a baby a year ago-so if you do lose the extra weight gain the 17 would be very loose as it already looks loose on you now. I think the 16 looks perfect on you, not snug or too loose-however if your planning on having more children and don’t lose the current weight gain, then truth is, the 16 will become a more snug fit so this is where you decide which would bother you more incase you gain/loose weight in the future-a very loose fit or a snug fit? If you maintain the weight then 16 is perfect or even 17 if you prefer a loose fitting.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks so much for the reply. I kind of like the size but was worried if in future have to stack juc I will have to buy that 15 which looks little snug in my fist pic .. so was confused . My wrist is small but it kind of round.


----------



## leuleu

16 ! The 17 is already too big.


----------



## Jewels980

I have a 15cm wrist and a 17cm small love bracelet that I wear on my right arm. The 16cm wouldn’t do up but I’m not sure if the 17 is too loose or if the small love is meant to be worn in a looser fit? Or do I just notice it more because it’s on my dominant arm?

Originally I tried a 16cm on my other wrist which is 14.5cm and it was a nicer fit to look at but when I rotated my wrist it kept getting ‘caught’ and the SA said it was too small.

I’ve found lots of sizing advice in the original love but not so much the small...


----------



## Lanier

I would stick with the 16 - it looks amazing on your wrist.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

I have a size 16 SM Love that fits fairly close and even though it does turn on my wrist, depending on the day I have to try harder to turn it (I usually just wear it on one side because the other has a scratch).  Either way, I don’t think it’s supposed to be worn in a specific way, just the way that feels best to you! I’m right handed and wear mine on my left hand because for some reason it just feels “right” to me lol. 

I would try moving it to the left arm and see if you still notice it.  If so, that might be a sign that you like a closer fit and might prefer the 16!  I’m adding a picture in case it helps.


----------



## Jewels980

GucciGoneWild said:


> I have a size 16 SM Love that fits fairly close and even though it does turn on my wrist, depending on the day I have to try harder to turn it (I usually just wear it on one side because the other has a scratch).  Either way, I don’t think it’s supposed to be worn in a specific way, just the way that feels best to you! I’m right handed and wear mine on my left hand because for some reason it just feels “right” to me lol.
> 
> I would try moving it to the left arm and see if you still notice it.  If so, that might be a sign that you like a closer fit and might prefer the 16!  I’m adding a picture in case it helps.


Thank you for your reply. Your bracelet fit you perfectly.
What’s your wrist measurement if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## Roms5

leuleu said:


> 16 ! The 17 is already too big.


Thanks


----------



## Roms5

Lanier said:


> I would stick with the 16 - it looks amazing on your wrist.


Thank You


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Jewels980 said:


> Thank you for your reply. Your bracelet fit you perfectly.
> What’s your wrist measurement if you don’t mind me asking?


6in all around so about 15.25cm!


----------



## Jewels980

Thank you @GucciGoneWild xx


----------



## mrshazel

Stella0925 said:


> My wrist size is 13.5 and I got 15. I think a size 15.5 would be perfect for me too. I wish I saw these threads before I purchased the bracelet. I’d at least give 16 a try lol. I went to to store with a mindset that I like my bangles to be a snug fit as I don’t like it to be moving up and down a lot. I always have difficulty wearing bangles as most sizes offered on the market is too loose for me. If I stack it with other bracelet I feel too much movement will damage the bracelet. But I have had my love for a week, I realize there is actually not much room for me stack with other bracelet lol. ( id like to have love to be on the top)  and it’s awkward to stack with my chain bracelets, as most of the chain bracelets don’t fit that snug. My tennis bracelet will slide over my love easily. ( which was resize to 6” already) I don’t know. I tried the 16” tester, it looked really big and it was taken off immediately. I should’ve given it more time and thoughts or maybe try on the real bracelet. Anyway sorry for the long rant, I can’t exchange it as I worn it already.
> I attached a photo, it’s pretty how far it will go down on my wrist.
> 
> View attachment 4785793


I’ve had the same issue as this. And covid weight hasn’t helped at all. 
i wanted mine tight as I type on a keyboard at work all day and didn’t want it banging on the desk. Having it tight definitely helps for that, but I still feel it’s too tight.
when I get a new watch I might move it to that hand and have it sit under the watch. Does anyone wear theirs with a watch?


----------



## scheurin

If it "feels" anything it's *not* okay. A Love shoule not be noticeable. As for your question I wouldn't hesitate wearing a Love with a watch. A JUC definitely not btw. (For me I can't as there is just no space for a watch with 7 Loves.)


----------



## tori253@amerite

If anyone can help with size for me that would be great. I’ve tried both 17 and 18 and it’s so hard!!  The size 17 is labeled. The pictures without label are the size 18. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## tori253@amerite

The 17 is what the SA said fit me as you can see above but you can also see it was digging into my wrist, so hard as I have covid weight on board too. Just wondering what I should do!


----------



## angelica138

The size 18 on you is how the size 18 fits me. I got the 18 and it doesn’t bother me at all. Right when I put it on I didn’t even notice it. Mine doesn’t move up my arm much because my forearm starts getting bigger like right after my wrist. I don’t plan to stack except maybe small loves since I got my mom a small love. But if I was stacking the regular loves I probably would have went up a size. My wrist measured 6.5 inches I believe. Get what feels right to you.


----------



## tori253@amerite

Thank you!!  So the 17 is definitely too small?  It keeps getting in my head that the SA is telling me the 17 is my size. I need to go with my gut I think. It helps to talk about it!


----------



## angelica138

Yeah I would get the 18. I dont have a boutique where I live so I measured my wrist myself and ordered online. I like mine fitted but the 17 on you looks too small to me


----------



## tori253@amerite

angelica138 said:


> Yeah I would get the 18. I dont have a boutique where I live so I measured my wrist myself and ordered online. I like mine fitted but the 17 on you looks too small to me


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Emmabeebee

Hi, new to this forum so hope it’s ok to post this here...

Do you think my small love bracelet is too big? Im not sure how it should fit.

(Please excuse the picture quality )


----------



## DesignerDarling

Emmabeebee said:


> Hi, new to this forum so hope it’s ok to post this here...
> 
> Do you think my small love bracelet is too big? Im not sure how it should fit.
> 
> (Please excuse the picture quality )



Mine fits similar to yours. I think it really depends on how you like the fit (looser or snugger). How far up does it travel on your forearm? What is your wrist measurement?


----------



## Emmabeebee

DesignerDarling said:


> Mine fits similar to yours. I think it really depends on how you like the fit (looser or snugger). How far up does it travel on your forearm? What is your wrist measurement?



thank you. Does the looser fit ever bother you? My wrist is 14.5 - 15cm


----------



## DesignerDarling

Emmabeebee said:


> thank you. Does the looser fit ever bother you? My wrist is 14.5 - 15cm



I’ve only had my small love for about a week now and I was torn about the sizing after I initially brought it home. My wrist is about 15.25 cm, so I could have fit the 16 or 17. The SA recommended the 16, but it felt too tight so I ended up going with the 17, as I like my bracelets looser and the bangle look. However, after reading on TPF, I felt like I should have gotten the 16 if I eventually want to stack with other loves and a JUC. Either way I was being swayed, but knew that I gravitated for the 17 for a reason, so I’m sticking with it! I do find it comfortable and don’t notice it as much now. Hope I feel the same way once I stack it with other bracelets!

For reference, here’s how far up and down my love is on my arm.


----------



## Yodabest

DesignerDarling said:


> I’ve only had my small love for about a week now and I was torn about the sizing after I initially brought it home. My wrist is about 15.25 cm, so I could have fit the 16 or 17. The SA recommended the 16, but it felt too tight so I ended up going with the 17, as I like my bracelets looser and the bangle look. However, after reading on TPF, I felt like I should have gotten the 16 if I eventually want to stack with other loves and a JUC. Either way I was being swayed, but knew that I gravitated for the 17 for a reason, so I’m sticking with it! I do find it comfortable and don’t notice it as much now. Hope I feel the same way once I stack it with other bracelets!
> 
> For reference, here’s how far up and down my love is on my arm.



Your love fits similar to mine and I also fit into both sizes but went with the 17 because it was more comfortable. 

I stack with other bracelets and it’s fine. I would think for stacking, the bigger size would be preferable.


----------



## DesignerDarling

PC1984 said:


> Your love fits similar to mine and I also fit into both sizes but went with the 17 because it was more comfortable.
> 
> I stack with other bracelets and it’s fine. I would think for stacking, the bigger size would be preferable.



Thanks great to hear! Thanks for sharing. ❤️


----------



## Himeko057

tori253@amerite said:


> If anyone can help with size for me that would be great. I’ve tried both 17 and 18 and it’s so hard!!  The size 17 is labeled. The pictures without label are the size 18. Thanks in advance!!


 May I ask what your wrist measurement is? Both 17 and 18 look a bit tight to me and I prefer a snug fit in general. My wrist is 14.5 and I wear a size 16.


----------



## tori253@amerite

Himeko057 said:


> May I ask what your wrist measurement is? Both 17 and 18 look a bit tight to me and I prefer a snug fit in general. My wrist is 14.5 and I wear a size 16.


My wrist is 6.5 inches. Thoughts?!  Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Himeko057

tori253@amerite said:


> My wrist is 6.5 inches. Thoughts?!  Thanks so much for your help!



Considering your wrist is 6.5 inches the 17 is definitely too small in my opinion. You also said it is digging into your wrist and a properly fitted love shouldn’t do that. I think the 18 would be fine for you if you like a snug fit and don’t plan to stack too much in the future. If you prefer a looser fit and would like to stack with other loves or a juc in the future I would say maybe you should try the 19 and see how that feels.


----------



## Chaton

Himeko057 said:


> May I ask what your wrist measurement is? Both 17 and 18 look a bit tight to me and I prefer a snug fit in general. My wrist is 14.5 and I wear a size 16.



I agree with @Himeko057 completely.  We have commented on sizing in the past and have the exact same views!  

My first thought when I saw your pictures is that they BOTH look too tight.  Definitely not the 17 (.75 cm wiggle room is too little), and the 18 even looks like a tight fit because it looks like it’s pinching your skin even though this technically would be an exact fit, given the 1.5 cm difference if you do have a 16.5 cm wrist bone.

I would try the 19 also; however, you say you have Covid weight on so it's difficult to say what will happen if you lose that weight.

For reference, I prefer the loose fit ( > +1.5 cm ), and mine is 2 cm difference from my wrist bone.


----------



## tori253@amerite

Chaton said:


> I agree with @Himeko057 completely.  We have commented on sizing in the past and have the exact same views!
> 
> My first thought when I saw your pictures is that they BOTH look too tight.  Definitely not the 17 (.75 cm wiggle room is too little), and the 18 even looks like a tight fit because it looks like it’s pinching your skin even though this technically would be an exact fit, given the 1.5 cm difference if you do have a 16.5 cm wrist bone.
> 
> I would try the 19 also; however, you say you have Covid weight on so it's difficult to say what will happen if you lose that weight.
> 
> For reference, I prefer the loose fit ( > +1.5 cm ), and mine is 2 cm difference from my wrist bone.



Thank you SO much!!  Great points!  I will think about that for sure!!  Stay tuned on if I will do the 18 or 19!  So torn on making this decision.


----------



## swiss-miss

tori253@amerite said:


> If anyone can help with size for me that would be great. I’ve tried both 17 and 18 and it’s so hard!!  The size 17 is labeled. The pictures without label are the size 18. Thanks in advance!!


I think size 19 would be ur size!


----------



## Jetsetmax

tori253@amerite said:


> If anyone can help with size for me that would be great. I’ve tried both 17 and 18 and it’s so hard!!  The size 17 is labeled. The pictures without label are the size 18. Thanks in advance!!



Obviously, it depends on what you are comfortable with in terms of fit.  However, based on your photos, I'd rather have the 18.  In the summer, or when walking, my hands and wrists can swell a little.  In addition, although people don't like to say it, but if you put on some weight in the future, the 17 might seem tighter than you wanted.  I have three and I like having a little extra room, not so much that they go all they way up my arm or spin around easily, just enough for comfort. Anyway, wishing you lots of enjoyment from whichever size you choose!

Edit - as others have said, you might try a 19.


----------



## Chaton

tori253@amerite said:


> Thank you SO much!!  Great points!  I will think about that for sure!!  Stay tuned on if I will do the 18 or 19!  So torn on making this decision.



Yes, let us know what you decide on - also, for some reason, at one point, I thought you stated your wrist was 6.25 inches and that would be .75 cm difference but you actually stated your wrist is 6.5 inches so that would be .50 cm difference, which is even less room. At any rate, don't do size 17 (it is completely the wrong size), SAs tend to fit the Love really tight sometimes because initially that was the way they liked to market the Love in their ads, but I think it is more comfortable and nicer looking with a looser fit.

Try printing off the Cartier wrist sizer online - I used that (i.e. crease the paper at both 18 and 19), and it helped me immensely (probably better than any SA would have) as I don't have a Cartier in my city.


----------



## tori253@amerite

Chaton said:


> Yes, let us know what you decide on - also, for some reason, at one point, I thought you stated your wrist was 6.25 inches and that would be .75 cm difference but you actually stated your wrist is 6.5 inches so that would be .50 cm difference, which is even less room. At any rate, don't do size 17 (it is completely the wrong size), SAs tend to fit the Love really tight sometimes because initially that was the way they liked to market the Love in their ads, but I think it is more comfortable and nicer looking with a looser fit.
> 
> Try printing off the Cartier wrist sizer online - I used that (i.e. crease the paper at both 18 and 19), and it helped me immensely (probably better than any SA would have) as I don't have a Cartier in my city.


Yes at the smaller area (above my wristbone, closest to my hand) tightly it’s smaller but farther down closest to my elbow at the wider part of my wrist it is 6.5 so it is larger than I thought which makes sense to go with that measurement I’m thinking. I do appreciate all your help!


----------



## BirkinLover77

tori253@amerite said:


> Yes at the smaller area (above my wristbone, closest to my hand) tightly it’s smaller but farther down closest to my elbow at the wider part of my wrist it is 6.5 so it is larger than I thought which makes sense to go with that measurement I’m thinking. I do appreciate all your help!



Just to add if your hand measure 6.5” that is 16.5” round up to 17 (since no half size on bracelet) then I think you should be fine at size 18 (which will give you 1.5 increase and room on your hand).  The size 17 inner circumference is 6.7” verses size 18 inner circumference is 7.1 verses size 19 circumference 7.5.


----------



## tori253@amerite

So I ended up keeping the 18. It moves freely around my wrist and I figure when I get this covid weight off (10 lbs) it will be better. I worry the 19 would be too big. I seriously exchanged 3 times but third time is a charm!  Thank you all so much for your help!  So glad I didn’t listen to my SA and get the 17 it was so not my size!


----------



## Beta1987

calisnoopy said:


> Just curious--any pics of how TPF gals wear their Cartier love bracelets...
> 
> I have been trying to locate pics of how celebrities or others wear theirs and how loose or tight it should be but been having trouble finding many good pics...
> 
> I know Cartier says it should be somewhat tight and as long as it can fit over your wrist bone, it is good enough but I was torn between size 16 and size 17 since the 16 goes over my wrist bone fine but I guess compared to traditional bangles and bracelets which are ALWAYS too loose and big on me...this Love bracelet in a size 16 feels a tad small and I started worrying if I ever got chubbier wrists or something LOL...
> 
> So please tell me if Im being paranoid or if anyone has pics of how the bracelet sits on their wrist or how fitted it should be, that would be great...Id post pics but no camera for me this week...If I get ahold of my friends I will post pics though...


Hi there!
this is how I wear mine! My regular Love bracelet is in a size 18 because I like mine a little looser and not tight on my wrist (still it won’t fall off or anything) but if you can go to the store and try it on that’s your best bet! because you will really get a feel of how you will like it the best! Also  they say if you get a Juste un Clou to go a size smallerso they don’t overlap and scratch eachother! Hope that helps


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Also just a tidbit for anyone who might find it helpful but it looks like Cartier’s website has added new photos of the classic Love bracelets on a model when you click on the item. They definitely look like they fit looser in the new photos than they used to previously show in older campaigns or what some SAs prefer they fit like. I wonder if this means they might change how SAs fit clients in the future.


----------



## MrsJohanson

Hello, could someone tell me if this looks to small for me ? I am seriously regretting the 17 and think I need an 18 . Please help! Thank you


----------



## Familyfirst

MrsJohanson said:


> Hello, could someone tell me if this looks to small for me ? I am seriously regretting the 17 and think I need an 18 . Please help! Thank you



The 1st photo looks like it’s small if that’s how far it goes up your arm however the second photo looks fine as there seems to be space. What is your wrist size and what size love did you get? Also how far does the bracelet actually go up your arm? 2inch? Or below that? I like my bracelet to be on the not so snug but not too loose but I find that if the bracelet only moves less than 2inch then it’s too tight. This of course is JMO.


----------



## MrsJohanson

Familyfirst said:


> The 1st photo looks like it’s small if that’s how far it goes up your arm however the second photo looks fine as there seems to be space. What is your wrist size and what size love did you get? Also how far does the bracelet actually go up your arm? 2inch? Or below that? I like my bracelet to be on the not so snug but not too loose but I find that if the bracelet only moves less than 2inch then it’s too tight. This of course is JMO.


Thank you so much! I would say it goes down about 1.5in maybe ... I was wanting a more lose look so I think I’ve made a mistake. I was told by an SA a 17 is my perfect fit. I got this one preowned and now I’m certain I’ve made a mistake on sizing ‍♀️


----------



## Cocosim

Mine looks like yours...mine is also a 17 and for the first couple of weeks I was convinced it was too small, though my issue is when I tried the 18, it went so far up my palm when my arm was straight down and was far too big though it slid up my arm much more...I decided to stick with the 17 as it sits snug and doesn’t bang around which is my preference and easy to stack without it getting damaged by being knocked about. The second pic looks like you have heaps of room...Did you try the 18 on? My SA also said 17 was my size...if I didn’t have the palm issue I would have gone up to 18...


----------



## Cocosim

MrsJohanson said:


> Hello, could someone tell me if this looks to small for me ? I am seriously regretting the 17 and think I need an 18 . Please help! Thank you


Replied above ☺️


----------



## tori253@amerite

MrsJohanson said:


> Hello, could someone tell me if this looks to small for me ? I am seriously regretting the 17 and think I need an 18 . Please help! Thank you


Agreed with another poster first picture looks a little small but the second picture looks good. Beautiful bracelet!


----------



## ltran4

Both of mine are size 15!


----------



## MrsJohanson

Thank you all so much for the help!


----------



## greentealova

GiInTheOc said:


> I *may* have tried on a size 16 RG JUC while I was there... just to see!
> View attachment 4934479


Hello, combination of both looks amazing on you 
I was in the same situation as you, wrist size 15cm... got a size 17 love. As it’s my first buy, I’m not sure if it’s the correct fit. (Took the regular YG and small RG love bracelets).  I have enough movement and can turn both bracelets with some pressure  but they do not turn by themselves. Also could you advise on what size to go with the JUC, size 16 or 15? Thank you


----------



## Yodabest

greentealova said:


> Hello, combination of both looks amazing on you
> I was in the same situation as you, wrist size 15cm... got a size 17 love. As it’s my first buy, I’m not sure if it’s the correct fit. (Took the regular YG and small RG love bracelets).  I have enough movement and can turn both bracelets with some pressure  but they do not turn by themselves. Also could you advise on what size to go with the JUC, size 16 or 15? Thank you



The love looks like a good fit. With a size 17 love, you would be a size 16 in the JUC.


----------



## greentealova

PC1984 said:


> The love looks like a good fit. With a size 17 love, you would be a size 16 in the JUC.


Thank you


----------



## goodcrush

tori253@amerite said:


> Thank you!!  So the 17 is definitely too small?  It keeps getting in my head that the SA is telling me the 17 is my size. I need to go with my gut I think. It helps to talk about it!


 
17 looks too small. What size is your wrist? Why are you confused? Was the 17 comfortable or did it feel too tight?


----------



## Chaton

MrsJohanson said:


> Hello, could someone tell me if this looks to small for me ? I am seriously regretting the 17 and think I need an 18 . Please help! Thank you



@MrsJohanson :  Is that the 6 diamond Love?  How I would love to get one of those, but sadly they are discontinued! 

It does look like a tight fit to me, and certainly if you are having second thoughts on the size, I don't think it's the right size for you especially if you state you would prefer a looser fit.


----------



## kajohnson18

Help! I purchased a size 17 and loved the fit in store but got home and started second guessing whether it was the right size. I’m currently about 30-40lbs heavier than I normally am and worry that maybe I should have gone with a size 16 so that it will fit when I lose weight. My wrists measure 15cm and 15.25cm currently .

Pics below are of a 16 that I went back and tried on. 2 SA’s both said 17 is my size. What do you guys think??


----------



## Himeko057

kajohnson18 said:


> Help! I purchased a size 17 and loved the fit in store but got home and started second guessing whether it was the right size. I’m currently about 30-40lbs heavier than I normally am and worry that maybe I should have gone with a size 16 so that it will fit when I lose weight. My wrists measure 15cm and 15.25cm currently .
> 
> Pics below are of a 16 that I went back and tried on. 2 SA’s both said 17 is my size. What do you guys think??



I think you should keep the 17. The size 16 looks really tight. I don’t think it would be comfortable in the summer months. I think the 17 will still look nice even if you lose weight in the future.


----------



## kajohnson18

Himeko057 said:


> I think you should keep the 17. The size 16 looks really tight. I don’t think it would be comfortable in the summer months. I think the 17 will still look nice even if you lose weight in the future.


Thank you so much! The 16 was pretty snug... very little movement and would not turn on my wrist at all.


----------



## mocktail

kajohnson18 said:


> Help! I purchased a size 17 and loved the fit in store but got home and started second guessing whether it was the right size. I’m currently about 30-40lbs heavier than I normally am and worry that maybe I should have gone with a size 16 so that it will fit when I lose weight. My wrists measure 15cm and 15.25cm currently .
> 
> Pics below are of a 16 that I went back and tried on. 2 SA’s both said 17 is my size. What do you guys think??



From what I've read, people are more likely to wish they got a bigger size than a smaller size. You probably can't know exactly how much your wrist size will change with weight loss, so buying one that's comfortable now seems like a good idea.


----------



## kajohnson18

mocktail said:


> From what I've read, people are more likely to wish they got a bigger size than a smaller size. You probably can't know exactly how much your wrist size will change with weight loss, so buying one that's comfortable now seems like a good idea.


That is really great advice! Thank you!


----------



## yayaisnan

Woke up panicking today after I purchased the love about the size! I had a lot of salt yesterday and I’m definitely puffy but the bracelet feels a bit snug. I do prefer a tight fit versus a loose fit since I don’t want it to move around and the SA reassured I was size 16 but now I’m second guessing . This is what it looks today , still goes about 2 inches down my arm. Is this def the right size if I prefer on the tighter end? Both bracelets are size 16, and I’m worried if I sized up they would slide over each other? The first pic is after waking up very puffy. The second and third picture is after having water  and debloating


----------



## yayaisnan

yayaisnan said:


> Woke up panicking today after I purchased the love about the size! I had a lot of salt yesterday and I’m definitely puffy but the bracelet feels a bit snug. I do prefer a tight fit versus a loose fit since I don’t want it to move around and the SA reassured I was size 16 but now I’m second guessing . This is what it looks today , still goes about 2 inches down my arm. Is this def the right size if I prefer on the tighter end? Both bracelets are size 16, and I’m worried if I sized up they would slide over each other? The first pic is after waking up very puffy. The second and third picture is after having water  and debloating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968204
> View attachment 4968245
> View attachment 4968246
> View attachment 4968248


Bumping!


----------



## JOJA

yayaisnan said:


> Woke up panicking today after I purchased the love about the size! I had a lot of salt yesterday and I’m definitely puffy but the bracelet feels a bit snug. I do prefer a tight fit versus a loose fit since I don’t want it to move around and the SA reassured I was size 16 but now I’m second guessing . This is what it looks today , still goes about 2 inches down my arm. Is this def the right size if I prefer on the tighter end? Both bracelets are size 16, and I’m worried if I sized up they would slide over each other? The first pic is after waking up very puffy. The second and third picture is after having water  and debloating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968204
> View attachment 4968245
> View attachment 4968246
> View attachment 4968248


When I went from 1 to 2 loves I had an adjustment period to get used to wearing 2.  I also questioned my size as well~  I think you'll be fine, just give it a little bit.  Try not to get too much into your own head with it, which I realize is easier said than done with these bracelets.  
Btw ~ love your stack!


----------



## yayaisnan

JOJA said:


> When I went from 1 to 2 loves I had an adjustment period to get used to wearing 2.  I also questioned my size as well~  I think you'll be fine, just give it a little bit.  Try not to get too much into your own head with it, which I realize is easier said than done with these bracelets.
> Btw ~ love your stack!


TY !! I think i am definitely overthinking it.. because i know I would hate it more if it it was too lose and flopping around!


----------



## JOJA

yayaisnan said:


> TY !! I think i am definitely overthinking it.. because i know I would hate it more if it it was too lose and flopping around!


I did the same and came to the exact same conclusion!  Also, I realized that we wear these things 24/7 so they aren't going to be 100% comfortable, 100% of the time ~ as soon as I accepted that I had peace of mind   
I find there is definitely an adjustment period though when adding to the stack ~ ahhhh, first world problems!


----------



## yayaisnan

JOJA said:


> I did the same and came to the exact same conclusion!  Also, I realized that we wear these things 24/7 so they aren't going to be 100% comfortable, 100% of the time ~ as soon as I accepted that I had peace of mind
> I find there is definitely an adjustment period though when adding to the stack ~ ahhhh, first world problems!


Lol yes !! BTW do you ever wake up and have yours be way tighter than they were the day before? This usually happens to me most days not sure if it;s normal, and then they will get loose again..


----------



## JOJA

yayaisnan said:


> Lol yes !! BTW do you ever wake up and have yours be way tighter than they were the day before? This usually happens to me most days not sure if it;s normal, and then they will get loose again..


Yes!  For me it depends on what I eat and what time of month is is.  Mine don’t get crazy tight but they do feel different at certain times.  I can’t wear rings 24/7 because my fingers change size by the hour at times, lol.


----------



## yayaisnan

JOJA said:


> Yes!  For me it depends on what I eat and what time of month is is.  Mine don’t get crazy tight but they do feel different at certain times.  I can’t wear rings 24/7 because my fingers change size by the hour at times, lol.


Ok this makes me feel better lol.


----------



## lollipop

hi all, new to Cartier. Hubby is getting Cartier bracelet as our anniversary gift. My wrist size is around 14cm, now I'm confused what size shall I go for. Would appreciate any suggestion on the size. Thank you.


----------



## Familyfirst

lollipop said:


> hi all, new to Cartier. Hubby is getting Cartier bracelet as our anniversary gift. My wrist size is around 14cm, now I'm confused what size shall I go for. Would appreciate any suggestion on the size. Thank you.


 
Hi, congratulations on your upcoming anniversary. As you have a 14cm wrist then I think the size 16cm will be perfect size-not snug and not too loose. All depends how you like the bracelet to feel on you.


----------



## Swanky

lollipop said:


> hi all, new to Cartier. Hubby is getting Cartier bracelet as our anniversary gift. My wrist size is around 14cm, now I'm confused what size shall I go for. Would appreciate any suggestion on the size. Thank you.


Sweet!  Mine is a smidge over 14and 16 fits best, 17 would be considered "loose".


----------



## yayaisnan

lollipop said:


> hi all, new to Cartier. Hubby is getting Cartier bracelet as our anniversary gift. My wrist size is around 14cm, now I'm confused what size shall I go for. Would appreciate any suggestion on the size. Thank you.


Need to try on. I got a 16 and i have 15 cm wrist. i tried on the 17 today and it was WAY too big, like not even remotely okay. It was twisting around my wrist freely but i know some with people it's not a huge difference.


----------



## lollipop

Thanks for the reply ladies, i finally decided to go with small Love in 16 and small Juste Un clou in 15


----------



## hanhphuccothua6

Hello everyone, I have been a silent follower of this forum but I don’t have an actual account til now. I am currently wearing my thin love size 16 and JUC size 15. My wrist is 14.5-15 cm using Cartier ruler. I am thinking about getting a paved thin love to stack with the other two. I was not sure if I choose correct size from the begining. I love how it fits on me but some people in this forum prefer larger size. I have attached the pics. Can you let me know if they look nice or too snug on me? Should I get size 17 for my thin love? Thanks everyone!


----------



## Himeko057

hanhphuccothua6 said:


> Hello everyone, I have been a silent follower of this forum but I don’t have an actual account til now. I am currently wearing my thin love size 16 and JUC size 15. My wrist is 14.5-15 cm using Cartier ruler. I am thinking about getting a paved thin love to stack with the other two. I was not sure if I choose correct size from the begining. I love how it fits on me but some people in this forum prefer larger size. I have attached the pics. Can you let me know if they look nice or too snug on me? Should I get size 17 for my thin love? Thanks everyone!



Your bracelets look great on you. I wouldn’t say this is too snug at all. I think you should get the pave in the same size.


----------



## Familyfirst

hanhphuccothua6 said:


> Hello everyone, I have been a silent follower of this forum but I don’t have an actual account til now. I am currently wearing my thin love size 16 and JUC size 15. My wrist is 14.5-15 cm using Cartier ruler. I am thinking about getting a paved thin love to stack with the other two. I was not sure if I choose correct size from the begining. I love how it fits on me but some people in this forum prefer larger size. I have attached the pics. Can you let me know if they look nice or too snug on me? Should I get size 17 for my thin love? Thanks everyone!




I also think the size looks perfect on you! Not snug or too loose! So I think you should get the pave in the same current size.


----------



## Chaton

hanhphuccothua6 said:


> Hello everyone, I have been a silent follower of this forum but I don’t have an actual account til now. I am currently wearing my thin love size 16 and JUC size 15. My wrist is 14.5-15 cm using Cartier ruler. I am thinking about getting a paved thin love to stack with the other two. I was not sure if I choose correct size from the begining. I love how it fits on me but some people in this forum prefer larger size. I have attached the pics. Can you let me know if they look nice or too snug on me? Should I get size 17 for my thin love? Thanks everyone!



Are you sure you measured correctly?

I have a 14 cm wrist, and also wear a size 16, and my Love falls down my arm very similar to yours (see pic).

I consider this a loose fit since it’s a + 2 cm difference, which I prefer.

Either way, I agree with @Himeko057 & @Familyfirst, the size looks not too snug and not too loose.


----------



## andforpoise

ltran4 said:


> Both of mine are size 15!


Hi! May I ask how much your wrist measures? I’m debating between a 15 and a 16.


----------



## andforpoise

Hi all! My wrist measures 14 cm. I’m thinking a size 16 would be best but I wanted to hear some of your thoughts. Does a 16 sound right?

ETA: I’ve tried on both a 15 and a 16 but still debating a bit. The 15 does seem a bit snug.


----------



## Swanky

I measure a hair over 14 and like the 16 best.


----------



## Bammwu

Lanier said:


> I think your 17 fits perfectly.  It looks so pretty on your wrist.
> 
> I have a size 13.5-13.75 wrist and still got sized by two different Cartier SAs for a 16.  I could have gone with a 15, but they said the screws would poke into my skin. Mine falls about 3 inches down my forearm too.


I have 15.5 wrist and now I tried 17 and 18 for thin version and think when I gain weight in the future 18 is loose but 17 I am scare the screw will dig in when I sleep what size do you think I should get


----------



## Bammwu

star23478 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just got my first love bracelet this weekend after wanting one for years! I'm so excited and love it so much, but just wanted opinions to confirm I got the right size. I know there are already many posts on this, but had to ask for myself!
> 
> The first time I tried on, I tried the 16 and thought that was good for me, even though the SA commented on how it got stuck on my wrist bone and didn't slide over, but the 17 seemed big to me at that time. Tried on again two months later at a different Cartier store with a different SA and he without hesitation said 17, so that is what I purchased.
> 
> My wrist at the biggest/boniest point measures 15.5 cm with the slimmest part measuring 15 cm. My 17 moves around quite a bit and feels a bit looser than I would probably like, but the 16 was fairly tight. I could get it over my wrist bone but would have to push or really shake my wrist to get it over.  DH also pointed out that the screws on 16 were knocking into my bone and would probably get annoying over time and the SA mentioned about possible swelling in the summer. I will also probably stack with other bangle and cuff bracelets (non-Cartier) that are a bit looser fitting.
> 
> So basically I think I know the 17 is the better option even though it's not perfect (as so many have said I wish Cartier made a 16.5!), but probably better to be a little on the loose side than potentially too tight, right? When I lift my arm up my 17 slides up about 3 inches and when my arm is down it hits right where my palm meets my wrist (it doesn't slide onto my palm at all). I've attached pictures for reference and am interested to hear what experienced love owners have to say that were in a similar situation of being in between sizes. I think some of it is I'm overthinking it because it's new and I'm super conscious of it right now whereas I won't think about it as much as time goes on, but I need the reassurance haha! Thanks so much!
> View attachment 4655864
> View attachment 4655865
> View attachment 4655866
> View attachment 4655867
> View attachment 4655868


I have 15.5 wrist and now I tried 17 and 18 for thin version and think when I gain weight in the future 18 is loose but 17 I am scare the screw will dig in when I sleep what size do you think I should get


----------



## Bammwu

Chaton said:


> Your male SA seems to know what he is talking about - I totally agree with him.  With a 15.5 cm wrist and taking a size 16 is way too tight.  In my opinion and from what I have read on this forum and elsewhere, adding 1.5 cm to your wrist size is perfect.  Also, the technique of making a fist and placing it on your other arm and if the bracelet falls right underneath where your fist is from wrist to bracelet makes it a perfect fit also.  It looks perfect and beautiful on you!


I have 15.5 wrist and now I tried 17 and 18 for thin version and think when I gain weight in the future 18 is loose but 17 I am scare the screw will dig in when I sleep what size do you think I should get


----------



## Chaton

Bammwu said:


> I have 15.5 wrist and now I tried 17 and 18 for thin version and think when I gain weight in the future 18 is loose but 17 I am scare the screw will dig in when I sleep what size do you think I should get



With a 15.5 cm wrist, if you go with size 17, that’s a +1.5 cm difference, which I consider am exact fit.

If you go with size 18, that’s +2.5 cm difference, which is definitely a loose fit.

Either would work I think but  is strictly dependent on your own individual preference.

Do you have pics?


----------



## Bammwu

Thank you so much for reply here are pics of 17 love and 16 Juc  and 18 alone


----------



## Bammwu

Bammwu said:


> I have 15.5 wrist and now I tried 17 and 18 for thin version and think when I gain weight in the future 18 is loose but 17 I am scare the screw will dig in when I sleep what size do you think I should get


----------



## Chaton

I think they both look good on you, and just as I suspected.

The size 17 doesn’t look like the tight fit, but like an exact fit = +1.5 cm difference.

Whereas, the size 18 looks greater than +2 cm difference, at +2.5cm as it falls down more than 1/3 of the arm it seems. 

Mine is in between the two of those sizes and exactly a 2 cm difference.  (You can refer to my picture a few responses up on this thread.)

I think you can decide by the look that you like best or feel most comfortable in.

I don’t think in either sizes that it will be uncomfortable when you sleep, but also take into consideration that during hot weather, it will not fall down your arm as much as it does now.

However, I’m leaning more toward the size 17 for you.  What did the SA recommend?


----------



## Bammwu

Chaton said:


> I think they both look good on you, and just as I suspected.
> 
> The size 17 doesn’t look like the tight fit, but like an exact fit = +1.5 cm difference.
> 
> Whereas, the size 18 looks greater than +2 cm difference, at +2.5cm as it falls down more than 1/3 of the arm it seems.
> 
> Mine is in between the two of those sizes and exactly a 2 cm difference.  (You can refer to my picture a few responses up on this thread.)
> 
> I think you can decide by the look that you like best or feel most comfortable in.
> 
> I don’t think in either sizes that it will be uncomfortable when you sleep, but also take into consideration that during hot weather, it will not fall down your arm as much as it does now.
> 
> However, I’m leaning more toward the size 17 for you.  What did the SA recommend?


Thank you so much for your suggestions SAsaid go for what I feel comfortable and I am also scare of weight gain in the future that is the big concern for me. I'm in year round hot and humid weather country. However, I am also concerned about bracelet move around is it happen to you?


----------



## Chaton

Bammwu said:


> Thank you so much for your suggestions SAsaid go for what I feel comfortable and I am also scare of weight gain in the future that is the big concern for me. I'm in year round hot and humid weather country. However, I am also concerned about bracelet move around is it happen to you?



I can flip/turn the bracelet around at any part on my arm if I do it manually, but it has rarely happened on its own.

I know I have read on this forum by some that “you shouldn’t be able to turn it”, but I believe that’s the “tight fit”, which the SAs like to recommend, but I prefer the loose fit.

Do you plan to stack? Maybe that can help you decide because as you stack, it gets tighter.

@Familyfirst & @Himeko057 - thoughts?


----------



## Familyfirst

Bammwu said:


> Thank you so much for your suggestions SAsaid go for what I feel comfortable and I am also scare of weight gain in the future that is the big concern for me. I'm in year round hot and humid weather country. However, I am also concerned about bracelet move around is it happen to you?




I also think the 17 looks like a great fit. Even if you put on some weight I don’t think it will be tight, as it looks like it has plenty of room. To me the 18 looks too loose but that’s my opinion and you are the one who will be wearing it, so you should go for what you feel comfortable wearing.
My wrist size is between 15-15.5cm, I wear a 16 juc and was sized to a 17 love and it’s more fitted than it is on you. However I have very small hands so the size 18 love bracelet sat very low on my palm and I really didn’t like the feeling, but it did look much better on my arm as it had more movement. This is partly why I haven’t brought it because I felt confused between the 2 sizes. So to me the 17 looks perfect on you, as it still has movement so it’s not tight nor loose.


----------



## Bammwu

Chaton said:


> I can flip/turn the bracelet around at any part on my arm if I do it manually, but it has rarely happened on its own.
> 
> I know I have read on this forum by some that “you shouldn’t be able to turn it”, but I believe that’s the “tight fit”, which the SAs like to recommend, but I prefer the loose fit.
> 
> Do you plan to stack? Maybe that can help you decide because as you stack, it gets tighter.
> 
> @Familyfirst & @Himeko057 - thoughts?


I plan to wear with a  watch and two tennis bracelet but another tennis bracelet I haven't buy yet but it wish it sit below my current tennis bracelet (so when I wear just two of tennis bracelets they still look great).  **FYI this is my left hand  WRIST 15 that's why 17 love fit perfectly. However, since lo


----------



## Bammwu

Thank you so much 


Familyfirst said:


> I also think the 17 looks like a great fit. Even if you put on some weight I don’t think it will be tight, as it looks like it has plenty of room. To me the 18 looks too loose but that’s my opinion and you are the one who will be wearing it, so you should go for what you feel comfortable wearing.
> My wrist size is between 15-15.5cm, I wear a 16 juc and was sized to a 17 love and it’s more fitted than it is on you. However I have very small hands so the size 18 love bracelet sat very low on my palm and I really didn’t like the feeling, but it did look much better on my arm as it had more movement. This is partly why I haven’t brought it because I felt confused between the 2 sizes. So to me the 17 looks perfect on you, as it still has movement so it’s not tight nor loose.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you so much for your suggestions I see your point on the bracelet touching your palm. Have you try on another hand? For me left hand fit 17 perfectly because my left wrist is 15 cm but my love ring fit my right hand


----------



## Caz71

Familyfirst said:


> I also think the 17 looks like a great fit. Even if you put on some weight I don’t think it will be tight, as it looks like it has plenty of room. To me the 18 looks too loose but that’s my opinion and you are the one who will be wearing it, so you should go for what you feel comfortable wearing.
> My wrist size is between 15-15.5cm, I wear a 16 juc and was sized to a 17 love and it’s more fitted than it is on you. However I have very small hands so the size 18 love bracelet sat very low on my palm and I really didn’t like the feeling, but it did look much better on my arm as it had more movement. This is partly why I haven’t brought it because I felt confused between the 2 sizes. So to me the 17 looks perfect on you, as it still has movement so it’s not tight nor loose.



OMG having small hands, it's a pain is'nt it. 
Bracelets JUST don't sit well. feel your pain......


----------



## Bammwu

Caz71 said:


> OMG having small hands, it's a pain is'nt it.
> Bracelets JUST don't sit well. feel your pain......


Yes.I really want it but this kidda turns me off and RG fade too


----------



## Familyfirst

Caz71 said:


> OMG having small hands, it's a pain is'nt it.
> Bracelets JUST don't sit well. feel your pain......



Very annoying indeed!!


----------



## Bammwu

Bammwu said:


> I plan to wear with a  watch and two tennis bracelet but another tennis bracelet I haven't buy yet but it wish it sit below my current tennis bracelet (so when I wear just two of tennis bracelets they still look great).  **FYI this is my left hand  WRIST 15 that's why 17 love fit perfectly. However, since lo


I just found photo of how 17 and 18 love drop when I stand but this is in original one which I look just for size ref for SM


----------



## Himeko057

Chaton said:


> I think they both look good on you, and just as I suspected.
> 
> The size 17 doesn’t look like the tight fit, but like an exact fit = +1.5 cm difference.
> 
> Whereas, the size 18 looks greater than +2 cm difference, at +2.5cm as it falls down more than 1/3 of the arm it seems.
> 
> Mine is in between the two of those sizes and exactly a 2 cm difference.  (You can refer to my picture a few responses up on this thread.)
> 
> I think you can decide by the look that you like best or feel most comfortable in.
> 
> I don’t think in either sizes that it will be uncomfortable when you sleep, but also take into consideration that during hot weather, it will not fall down your arm as much as it does now.
> 
> However, I’m leaning more toward the size 17 for you.  What did the SA recommend?



I agree with @Chaton that both sizes look great on you but I’m leaning towards the size 17. Looking from your pictures the size 17 still has plenty of room so I don’t think any future weight gain would make a huge difference to the current fit.

I wear a size 16 with a 14.5 cm wrist and it’s perfectly comfortable to sleep in. I sometimes wake up with the impressions of the screw on my arm but I wouldn’t describe it as being uncomfortable or that it is digging into my skin.

You mentioned that you would like to wear it with a watch. I think it really depends how you prefer to wear your watch? Do you wear your watch as a perfect fit or do you prefer to wear it loose? The size 17 has enough room for you to still wear it with a watch but if you normally wear your watch looser than you may prefer the size 18. My only concern with a size 18 is since it’s so loose the bracelets may bang against the side of the watch as it moves which would I would personally find annoying.


----------



## Bammwu

Himeko057 said:


> I agree with @Chaton that both sizes look great on you but I’m leaning towards the size 17. Looking from your pictures the size 17 still has plenty of room so I don’t think any future weight gain would make a huge difference to the current fit.
> 
> I wear a size 16 with a 14.5 cm wrist and it’s perfectly comfortable to sleep in. I sometimes wake up with the impressions of the screw on my arm but I wouldn’t describe it as being uncomfortable or that it is digging into my skin.
> 
> You mentioned that you would like to wear it with a watch. I think it really depends how you prefer to wear your watch? Do you wear your watch as a perfect fit or do you prefer to wear it loose? The size 17 has enough room for you to still wear it with a watch but if you normally wear your watch looser than you may prefer the size 18. My only concern with a size 18 is since it’s so loose the bracelets may bang against the side of the watch as it moves which would I would personally find annoying.


Thank you so much I couldn't agree more with you two. I am also wondering that do people allgery to cartier rose gold is common? I saw some in the forum I allergy to nickle and sometime sterling silver. 
Ps here is the pic of love SM and original in size 17 together


----------



## Bammwu

Bammwu said:


> Thank you so much I couldn't agree more with you two. I am also wondering that do people allgery to cartier rose gold is common? I saw some in the forum I allergy to nickle and sometime sterling silver.
> Ps here is the pic of love SM and original in size 17 together


And another picture is my stack of preferences now I have tennis bracelet size 16.5 cm I plan to add one more below this one and then love size 17  do you thibk love size 17 still fits this stack as the bottom one?


----------



## Bammwu

Bammwu said:


> Thank you so much I couldn't agree more with you two. I am also wondering that do people allgery to cartier rose gold is common? I saw some in the forum I allergy to nickle and sometime sterling silver.
> Ps here is the pic of love SM and original in size 17 together


Ps here is my wrist size when I used to gain  10 kg from current weight


----------



## Bammwu

Bammwu said:


> Ps here is my wrist size when I used to gain  10 kg from current weight


----------



## ltran4

andforpoise said:


> Hi! May I ask how much your wrist measures? I’m debating between a 15 and a 16.



Sorry for the super late reply but my wrist is loosely 13cm.


----------



## kodama22

Help with sizing please! Recently purchased size 17 love bracelet in YG. My wrist measured at 16cm and I was told this was the my classic fit. I liked that it didn’t move much but honestly after trying it at home after eating and walking it seems tight. Now having doubts and already texted my SA about exchanging to a size 18. Thoughts on sizing up? The size 18 does have a bit of movement maybe up and down 3-4 inches from my wrist.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

kodama22 said:


> Help with sizing please! Recently purchased size 17 love bracelet in YG. My wrist measured at 16cm and I was told this was the my classic fit. I liked that it didn’t move much but honestly after trying it at home after eating and walking it seems tight. Now having doubts and already texted my SA about exchanging to a size 18. Thoughts on sizing up? The size 18 does have a bit of movement maybe up and down 3-4 inches from my wrist.



I would probably go for the 18. I have 17s and my wrist measures 15 and I have comfortable movement up and down with mine because I prefer a looser fit. This seems a little tight to me imo.


----------



## Himeko057

kodama22 said:


> Help with sizing please! Recently purchased size 17 love bracelet in YG. My wrist measured at 16cm and I was told this was the my classic fit. I liked that it didn’t move much but honestly after trying it at home after eating and walking it seems tight. Now having doubts and already texted my SA about exchanging to a size 18. Thoughts on sizing up? The size 18 does have a bit of movement maybe up and down 3-4 inches from my wrist.



I would also prefer a size 18. I think the current size would be too uncomfortable in the summer months.


----------



## XCCX

kodama22 said:


> Help with sizing please! Recently purchased size 17 love bracelet in YG. My wrist measured at 16cm and I was told this was the my classic fit. I liked that it didn’t move much but honestly after trying it at home after eating and walking it seems tight. Now having doubts and already texted my SA about exchanging to a size 18. Thoughts on sizing up? The size 18 does have a bit of movement maybe up and down 3-4 inches from my wrist.


I agree with the above, 18 would be much better! My wrist is 16 cm as well and my bracelets are 18 and I’m super happy with the fit!


----------



## BellaV

Hi all!! I’d be so grateful for your thoughts please! I have a 6 motif Alhambra bracelet in rose gold and a tennis bracelet that I wear on my right hand. The tennis bracelet is around 6.5” and the Alhambra is 7”. I tried on a 16 and a 17 love bracelet in rose gold before lockdown but I didn’t have my Alhambra at the time. Both fit nicely albeit the 17 seemed a touch loose? I just wondered if anyone had any thoughts on stacking with Alhambra and if it’s just inevitable that it will scratch any love that I wear it with? Thanks so much in advance! Best x


----------



## Cali2020

kodama22 said:


> Help with sizing please! Recently purchased size 17 love bracelet in YG. My wrist measured at 16cm and I was told this was the my classic fit. I liked that it didn’t move much but honestly after trying it at home after eating and walking it seems tight. Now having doubts and already texted my SA about exchanging to a size 18. Thoughts on sizing up? The size 18 does have a bit of movement maybe up and down 3-4 inches from my wrist.



My wrist is 16 and I went with the 18 Love as well. I just can't stand anything too tight on my wrist.


----------



## Zainabmoolla

tulipfield said:


> I replied this in another thread but your fit is similar (looser, even) than the fit in the original Love ads:
> 
> View attachment 4406898
> 
> 
> Ultimately it’s personal taste.  I had the opposite problem and got a 16, and then later wondered if I should have gotten a 15.  I decided the 16 still looked good and felt comfortable and it wasn’t worth losing money to resell it and buy the smaller size.
> 
> If you’re still within the return period, you could go try the 16 on and see how you feel.


 

What is the return policy if you want to order it and mail it beacuse now it’s corona right so no traveling


----------



## kodama22

Thanks everyone for your help exchanged to a size 18! The movement takes a bit of getting used to but overall happy that I don’t have to worry about feeling too constricted


----------



## Cat Fondler

Looks great!


----------



## XCCX

kodama22 said:


> Thanks everyone for your help exchanged to a size 18! The movement takes a bit of getting used to but overall happy that I don’t have to worry about feeling too constricted


Excellent choice!


----------



## louissearch19

Hi!  If you are a David Yurman XS in the cable bracelets what size LOVE would you be?  15 (seems snug) or 16 (looser)?


----------



## mocktail

Posting in case this could help someone in the future:

Wrist measurement over the bone is 16.5cm/6.5 inches. I ended up with a size 19 love bracelet, so 2.5cm larger than my wrist.

Some will say it's too big because it can easily rotate and it can touch the bottom of my palm. But I really like the look of a loose bangle and I like being able to push it up my arm and have it stay there. I tried 18 in the small love and couldn't "wedge" it into place higher on my arm because my arm quickly gets quite a bit bigger than my wrist.

All pics are size 19.


----------



## andforpoise

louissearch19 said:


> Hi!  If you are a David Yurman XS in the cable bracelets what size LOVE would you be?  15 (seems snug) or 16 (looser)?


I wear xs DY and I’m planning on getting a 16. I tried a 15 on but I think it’d bug in the long run.


----------



## loverose

Here is the smaller of two Love bracelets I recently inherited. The second is a regular white gold with 4 diamonds. I am undecided on if I should sell them to go up a size - they just fit over my wrist bone, with not much clearance. What does everyone here prefer for sizing?


----------



## emo4488

ltran4 said:


> Both of mine are size 15!


Beautiful! What size is your wrist? I am a perfect 14cm and bought the 15 but am concerned it might be a little small


----------



## emo4488

GiInTheOc said:


> Update: I exchanged for the size 17 and I couldn’t be happier. The SA also sent me home with some extra goodies including champagne. Yay! Thanks for the input!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933297
> View attachment 4933298


Are you still happy you sized up? In the same boat. The 17 looks a little big on you so I am curious if u are still 100% happy. Thanks!!


----------



## GiInTheOc

emo4488 said:


> Are you still happy you sized up? In the same boat. The 17 looks a little big on you so I am curious if u are still 100% happy. Thanks!!


 
Hi! Yes, I am super happy with the size 17 and I am so relieved that I sized up. It took me a few weeks to get used to wearing it 24/7, but I have zero regrets about ending up with this size.


----------



## XCCX

emo4488 said:


> Beautiful! What size is your wrist? I am a perfect 14cm and bought the 15 but am concerned it might be a little small


I believe size 16 would fit you better and more comfortably..


----------



## honhon

mocktail said:


> Posting in case this could help someone in the future:
> 
> Wrist measurement over the bone is 16.5cm/6.5 inches. I ended up with a size 19 love bracelet, so 2.5cm larger than my wrist.
> 
> Some will say it's too big because it can easily rotate and it can touch the bottom of my palm. But I really like the look of a loose bangle and I like being able to push it up my arm and have it stay there. I tried 18 in the small love and couldn't "wedge" it into place higher on my arm because my arm quickly gets quite a bit bigger than my wrist.
> 
> All pics are size 19.
> View attachment 5018982
> View attachment 5018983
> View attachment 5018984
> View attachment 5018985
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018989


I am probably a true size 17, but I also own a size 18.  Few times I thought about trading my 18 to 17 then I can wear both of them together.  However these days with the new trend of wearing a larger size LOVE, I found myself feeling good in my 18 as well, and decided to keep it. I wear my 18 with leather bracelet, cartier cord bracelet, matching it with "soft" bracelets and its added different taste to me. Enjoy your LOVE


----------



## louissearch19

andforpoise said:


> I wear xs DY and I’m planning on getting a 16. I tried a 15 on but I think it’d bug in the long run.


Thank you!!  If and when I purchase the LOVE, I am thinking of the 16 as well.


----------



## ltran4

emo4488 said:


> Beautiful! What size is your wrist? I am a perfect 14cm and bought the 15 but am concerned it might be a little small


 
My wrist is just under 13cm


----------



## miket2020

Hi! Im a guy and I just got the YG love bracelet in size 18. I also tried on the 19 but the SA recommend the 18. The 18 is definitely a more snug fit compared to the 19 but it can still move about 2 inches up my arm from my wrist bone. I have a bony wrist bone so it doesn’t really fall past my bone unless I pull it over but then it’s even more snug, it doesn’t really restrict any motion much just feels even more snug and uncomfortable once past the wrist bone. So it naturally lays right above my wrist bone which at first I thought I liked cause I thought it might get annoying constantly falling down. The 19 fell past my wrist bone very easy and into the base of my palm. It fell 3-4 inches down my arm from the wrist bone. The SA recommend the 18 and said it looked better on me, that the 19 was too big. Said 18 was a perfect fit. I noticed when I turn my wrist upward the bracelet doesn’t turn evenly with my wrist as much some, but I think that might just be because of the shape of the bracelet? I can rotate the bracelet around my wrist just by a hair but it defiantly doesn’t rotate on it’s own. Now that I have the 18 on and have been wearing it I’m sort of torn. Would do you guys think? Does it look too small? I’m out of my 30 days of purchase so I would have to look at selling and buying the 19.


----------



## Chaton

miket2020 said:


> Hi! Im a guy and I just got the YG love bracelet in size 18. I also tried on the 19 but the SA recommend the 18. The 18 is definitely a more snug fit compared to the 19 but it can still move about 2 inches up my arm from my wrist bone. I have a bony wrist bone so it doesn’t really fall past my bone unless I pull it over but then it’s even more snug, it doesn’t really restrict any motion much just feels even more snug and uncomfortable once past the wrist bone. So it naturally lays right above my wrist bone which at first I thought I liked cause I thought it might get annoying constantly falling down. The 19 fell past my wrist bone very easy and into the base of my palm. It fell 3-4 inches down my arm from the wrist bone. The SA recommend the 18 and said it looked better on me, that the 19 was too big. Said 18 was a perfect fit. I noticed when I turn my wrist upward the bracelet doesn’t turn evenly with my wrist as much some, but I think that might just be because of the shape of the bracelet? I can rotate the bracelet around my wrist just by a hair but it defiantly doesn’t rotate on it’s own. Now that I have the 18 on and have been wearing it I’m sort of torn. Would do you guys think? Does it look too small? I’m out of my 30 days of purchase so I would have to look at selling and buying the 19.



Personally, I think the tight fit looks better for men.

In your case, I think the SA is correct.  I think the 19 will be too loose.  From my perspective, it already looks like it’s on looser side from your pics.

What is your wrist bone size?  I like to do the math to figure out sizing difference.  I think this is one of the easiest and simplest ways to figure out correct sizing.

If you really want peace of mind, go try on the 19 again or you can do this by using the Cartier bracelet sizer and printing to scale and placing it at 19 cm, but it doesn’t look like it’s too tight to me especially with how far it travels down your arm.

It may even be the perfect size for you, just as the SA said!


----------



## miket2020

Chaton said:


> Personally, I think the tight fit looks better for men.
> 
> In your case, I think the SA is correct.  I think the 19 will be too loose.  From my perspective, it already looks like it’s on looser side from your pics.
> 
> What is your wrist bone size?  I like to do the math to figure out sizing difference.  I think this is one of the easiest and simplest ways to figure out correct sizing.
> 
> If you really want peace of mind, go try on the 19 again or you can do this by using the Cartier bracelet sizer and printing to scale and placing it at 19 cm, but it doesn’t look like it’s too tight to me especially with how far it travels down your arm.
> 
> It may even be the perfect size for you, just as the SA said!





Chaton said:


> Personally, I think the tight fit looks better for men.
> 
> In your case, I think the SA is correct.  I think the 19 will be too loose.  From my perspective, it already looks like it’s on looser side from your pics.
> 
> What is your wrist bone size?  I like to do the math to figure out sizing difference.  I think this is one of the easiest and simplest ways to figure out correct sizing.
> 
> If you really want peace of mind, go try on the 19 again or you can do this by using the Cartier bracelet sizer and printing to scale and placing it at 19 cm, but it doesn’t look like it’s too tight to me especially with how far it travels down your arm.
> 
> It may even be the perfect size for you, just as the SA said!


Thanks for your reply!! My wrist is around 17 cm! I think the main reason that was making me second guess the sizing was because it doesn’t fall below my wrist bone at rest and sometimes when I turn my wrist in an upward motion there is some restriction-it’s like the side of the bracelet turns into my wrist instead or the bracelet turning with my wrist, and I feel the need to reposition it. But I was thinking that’s maybe due to the shape of the bracelet, and if it were bigger maybe I would experience that even more(attaching a pic for example). As long as it look aesthetically appealing though thats all I care about. Lol! Also Attaching a pic with both 18 and 19 on together and a pic of the 19 but it’s not up close. The SA said the 19 moved around way too much.


----------



## Chaton

miket2020 said:


> Thanks for your reply!! My wrist is around 17 cm! I think the main reason that was making me second guess the sizing was because it doesn’t fall below my wrist bone at rest and sometimes when I turn my wrist in an upward motion there is some restriction-it’s like the side of the bracelet turns into my wrist instead or the bracelet turning with my wrist, and I feel the need to reposition it. But I was thinking that’s maybe due to the shape of the bracelet, and if it were bigger maybe I would experience that even more(attaching a pic for example). As long as it look aesthetically appealing though thats all I care about. Lol! Also Attaching a pic with both 18 and 19 on together and a pic of the 19 but it’s not up close. The SA said the 19 moved around way too much.



If your measurements are correct, then I think 1 cm difference is the perfect “tight fit” if you are comfortable with it.

I don’t quite understand what you mean by “not falling past the wrist bone at rest” as it looks like it is falling past the wrist bone in pic #4 (last pic).  Also, at rest like that, it is not always comfortable at times for anyone if you bend your wrist because it can get stuck in an awkward position, which does feel constricted if you know what I mean! But many times, that is when I would push the bracelet up my arm, where it’s rather comfortable.

As for pic #3, I can see how that’s uncomfortable as it would also be for me when the bracelet is not flush up against the skin.  When it’s in that position, I would turn the bracelet and push it flush up my arm as far as it will go if I wanted it out of the way for typing, etc to avoid scratches.

Hope that helps!  I think it looks GREAT on you!


----------



## miket2020

Thank you!


----------



## miket2020

Chaton said:


> If your measurements are correct, then I think 1 cm difference is the perfect “tight fit” if you are comfortable with it.
> 
> I don’t quite understand what you mean by “not falling past the wrist bone at rest” as it looks like it is falling past the wrist bone in pic #4 (last pic).  Also, at rest like that, it is not always comfortable at times for anyone if you bend your wrist because it can get stuck in an awkward position, which does feel constricted if you know what I mean! But many times, that is when I would push the bracelet up my arm, where it’s rather comfortable.
> 
> As for pic #3, I can see how that’s uncomfortable as it would also be for me when the bracelet is not flush up against the skin.  When it’s in that position, I would turn the bracelet and push it flush up my arm as far as it will go if I wanted it out of the way for typing, etc to avoid scratches.
> 
> Hope that helps!  I think it looks GREAT on you!


Pic number 4 is the size 19 that I tried on in the store! Yea SA said the same thing that it can be annoying constantly falling down to your hand which is also why I leaned more towards the 18 at purchase.  

Thank you so much!!


----------



## MsKaren

miket2020 said:


> Thanks for your reply!! My wrist is around 17 cm! I think the main reason that was making me second guess the sizing was because it doesn’t fall below my wrist bone at rest and sometimes when I turn my wrist in an upward motion there is some restriction-it’s like the side of the bracelet turns into my wrist instead or the bracelet turning with my wrist, and I feel the need to reposition it. But I was thinking that’s maybe due to the shape of the bracelet, and if it were bigger maybe I would experience that even more(attaching a pic for example). As long as it look aesthetically appealing though thats all I care about. Lol! Also Attaching a pic with both 18 and 19 on together and a pic of the 19 but it’s not up close. The SA said the 19 moved around way too much.
> 
> View attachment 5033170
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033172
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033173
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033174
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033176


I had similar feelings between the 16 and 17 and I know exactly what you mean about when you rotate your wrist the bracelet kind of digs in and you have to reposition it. The salesman at Cartier told me I was a 16 and it did look neater but the digging in when I turned my wrist for me was a no because it felt really uncomfortable and restricted and I hated having to keep repositioning it. The 16 did look neater and smarter on me but I ended up going for the 17 and I’m really happy that I did. I think your bracelet looks lovely on you, ultimately it’s down to how comfortable you are. If it’s causing you any pain or irritation you may need to size up but if it isn’t then keep it.

As suggested it might be worth going back to try on the 19 for peace of mind. I hope you can come to a happy solution, it is really hard picking the size as I think a lot of us fall between 2.


----------



## emo4488

So here is the 16 on me...I love it except when I walk and it hangs down onto my palm. This is why my SA said I needed the  15. The 15 definitely looks better.


----------



## miket2020

emo4488 said:


> So here is the 16 on me...I love it except when I walk and it hangs down onto my palm. This is why my SA said I needed the  15. The 15 definitely looks better.
> View attachment 5035103
> View attachment 5035105
> View attachment 5035106
> View attachment 5035104


I still think it looks great! I did the more fitted look and was questioning about sizing up. I think I’ve come to the conclusion it’s easy to second guess and play the size game forever ! Curious since I’m thinking about sizing up- Does it get annoying constantly going down to your palm? How does it move or feel when your turn your wrist upward- does it stay in sync with your wrist? Overall, I think it looks great on you. From what I can tell with most people, it comes down to comfortability.


----------



## emo4488

miket2020 said:


> I still think it looks great! I did the more fitted look and was questioning about sizing up. I think I’ve come to the conclusion it’s easy to second guess and play the size game forever ! Curious since I’m thinking about sizing up- Does it get annoying constantly going down to your palm? How does it move or feel when your turn your wrist upward- does it stay in sync with your wrist? Overall, I think it looks great on you. From what I can tell with most people, it comes down to comfortability.


I tend wedge it up my arm so it doesn’t hang and move around at all. I am only borrowing it for a day. Until I decide 15 or 16, I have not been wearing the 15. The 16 is definitely less noticeable and I don’t seem to fuss with it as much so far. Work tomorrow may be more telling at my desk.

Yes the sizing game can go on forever. My husband joked to just keep one in each size. Lol.

Here’s the 15....definitely more fitted but it fits....


----------



## miket2020

I think they both look great on you. I like the 15 maybe a little bit better. But I don’t think you can go wrong either way. My SA recommend the more fitted because apparently if its lose the screws are more likely to become undone for some reaso. I say go with which ever you feel the most comfortable.


----------



## XCCX

The 16 fits you much better but you have to be comfortable..



emo4488 said:


> I tend wedge it up my arm so it doesn’t hang and move around at all. I am only borrowing it for a day. Until I decide 15 or 16, I have not been wearing the 15. The 16 is definitely less noticeable and I don’t seem to fuss with it as much so far. Work tomorrow may be more telling at my desk.
> 
> Yes the sizing game can go on forever. My husband joked to just keep one in each size. Lol.
> 
> Here’s the 15....definitely more fitted but it fits....
> View attachment 5035168
> View attachment 5035169


----------



## emo4488

For everyone going crazy over the sizing...here is the 15 and 16 on a size 14cm wrist. I noticed the loaned bracelet is sooo much smoother than the new one. The screws scratch a lot on the smaller size since it is new
.


----------



## andforpoise

emo4488 said:


> For everyone going crazy over the sizing...here is the 15 and 16 on a size 14cm wrist. I noticed the loaned bracelet is sooo much smoother than the new one. The screws scratch a lot on the smaller size since it is new
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035828
> View attachment 5035829


This is actually super helpful as my wrist is 14cm and I have been trying to decide between a 15 and 16 as well!


----------



## luvmy3girls

emo4488 said:


> For everyone going crazy over the sizing...here is the 15 and 16 on a size 14cm wrist. I noticed the loaned bracelet is sooo much smoother than the new one. The screws scratch a lot on the smaller size since it is new
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035828
> View attachment 5035829


15 looks best in my opinion


----------



## singhk

KristenG said:


> Here is how my 17 fits. For reference, my wrist at the bone is 14.5 cm, about 5 3/4 inches.


Hi, I have the exact same wrist size and deciding between a 16 and 17. How do you like your 17 after so many years  Thank you in advance


----------



## singhk

stmary said:


> I have 14.5 wrist. I got 17 because I like it loose but it's prone to banging etc and I got 16 and though it's a bit snug (but still comfortable) it's so much better in the end. from now on, I will get the snuggier fit based on this experience.


Hi, I am trying to decided between a 16 and a 17 and my wrist size is between 14.5 - 15. here are some pictures of the size 16 on my wrist. your advice is much appreciated


----------



## Himeko057

singhk said:


> Hi, I am trying to decided between a 16 and a 17 and my wrist size is between 14.5 - 15. here are some pictures of the size 16 on my wrist. your advice is much appreciated
> 
> View attachment 5038219
> 
> View attachment 5038223
> View attachment 5038224



I have a similar wrist size and debated between the size 16 and 17. I ultimately chose the 16 and I’m happy with it. I think it really depends what makes you most comfortable. Do you prefer a more snug fit or a looser fit? Do you live in a warmer climate? The love will fit a bit tighter in the summer months.

While I liked how far down my arm the size 17 fell, it was just too loose near my wrist and also dropped down to my palm when my hand was down. The movement would have definitely bothered me so size 16 was the better choice for my lifestyle.


----------



## lumkeikei

I’m also debating between a size 16 & 17. The 17 definitely hits the bottom of my palm when I put my arm down. And there’s quite a bit of room sticking out from each side. But I live in a humid area and I’m afraid weight gain...


----------



## cilla1031

Hi! If I have the classic love in size 18 would I get the same size in the small love?


----------



## Himeko057

cilla1031 said:


> Hi! If I have the classic love in size 18 would I get the same size in the small love?



Yes, the classic and small love have the same sizing so you would be a 18 in the small as well.


----------



## singhk

Himeko057 said:


> I have a similar wrist size and debated between the size 16 and 17. I ultimately chose the 16 and I’m happy with it. I think it really depends what makes you most comfortable. Do you prefer a more snug fit or a looser fit? Do you live in a warmer climate? The love will fit a bit tighter in the summer months.
> 
> While I liked how far down my arm the size 17 fell, it was just too loose near my wrist and also dropped down to my palm when my hand was down. The movement would have definitely bothered me so size 16 was the better choice for my lifestyle.


Thank you for sharing your experience. I got the 16 size too. it feels natural


----------



## Himeko057

singhk said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience. I got the 16 size too. it feels natural



Congratulations on your new purchase! Glad to hear that you’re liking the fit of the 16.


----------



## VANTOKH

Hey everyone, 

Long time lurker, first time poster here. After finally pulling the trigger on a YG regular size bracelet, I am now agonizing if it's too large. My wrist measures 16.2cm above the wristbone and 16 cm below the wristbone (pretty small wrists for a guy!). The SA was pushing for me to purchase an 18 cm bracelet. However after wearing it for a couple days, I realize it bothered me that the bracelet slides directly over my wristbone whenever I raise or lower my arm. When I'm driving, it also "dangles" a bit on the small part of my wrist. But it's currently spring where I live and summer will definitely get warmer (not humid though). 

I did try on a size 17 and it was snugger - it wouldn't clear my wristbone unless I move it with my other hand. However, I'm feeling like the 17 was a better look and might not bother me as much (ie. it won't go up and down my wristbone when I move my arm). 

The size 18 doesn't turn on it's own, but I can turn it very easily on the thinnest part of my wrists. Any suggestions on sizing here? Size 18 pics attached. 

Thanks!


----------



## emo4488

VANTOKH said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster here. After finally pulling the trigger on a YG regular size bracelet, I am now agonizing if it's too large. My wrist measures 16.2cm above the wristbone and 16 cm below the wristbone (pretty small wrists for a guy!). The SA was pushing for me to purchase an 18 cm bracelet. However after wearing it for a couple days, I realize it bothered me that the bracelet slides directly over my wristbone whenever I raise or lower my arm. When I'm driving, it also "dangles" a bit on the small part of my wrist. But it's currently spring where I live and summer will definitely get warmer (not humid though).
> 
> I did try on a size 17 and it was snugger - it wouldn't clear my wristbone unless I move it with my other hand. However, I'm feeling like the 17 was a better look and might not bother me as much (ie. it won't go up and down my wristbone when I move my arm).
> 
> The size 18 doesn't turn on it's own, but I can turn it very easily on the thinnest part of my wrists. Any suggestions on sizing here? Size 18 pics attached.
> 
> Thanks!



It looks like it hits your lower wrist really nicely! It doesn't hang down onto your palm at all. It does fall a little high up your arm but I think you'd feel suffocating in the smaller size given how it fits at the bottom on your wrist. The smaller size felt good to me in the store but then when I got home I realized I was suffocating when I tried to use my arm. Your wrist gets bigger when you flex the muscles. If you grip something heavy in your hand, does the bracelet still slide down? If it doesn't really, I think you have the right size, a smaller size would really be uncomfortable I think.


----------



## VANTOKH

emo4488 said:


> It looks like it hits your lower wrist really nicely! It doesn't hang down onto your palm at all. It does fall a little high up your arm but I think you'd feel suffocating in the smaller size given how it fits at the bottom on your wrist. The smaller size felt good to me in the store but then when I got home I realized I was suffocating when I tried to use my arm. Your wrist gets bigger when you flex the muscles. If you grip something heavy in your hand, does the bracelet still slide down? If it doesn't really, I think you have the right size, a smaller size would really be uncomfortable I think.



Thanks for the quick response! If I grip something heavy (like a weight) at the gym, the bracelet still slides past my wristbone easily onto my wrists - it doesn't stay up above my wristbone


----------



## LoveMyHalo

VANTOKH said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster here. After finally pulling the trigger on a YG regular size bracelet, I am now agonizing if it's too large. My wrist measures 16.2cm above the wristbone and 16 cm below the wristbone (pretty small wrists for a guy!). The SA was pushing for me to purchase an 18 cm bracelet. However after wearing it for a couple days, I realize it bothered me that the bracelet slides directly over my wristbone whenever I raise or lower my arm. When I'm driving, it also "dangles" a bit on the small part of my wrist. But it's currently spring where I live and summer will definitely get warmer (not humid though).
> 
> I did try on a size 17 and it was snugger - it wouldn't clear my wristbone unless I move it with my other hand. However, I'm feeling like the 17 was a better look and might not bother me as much (ie. it won't go up and down my wristbone when I move my arm).
> 
> The size 18 doesn't turn on it's own, but I can turn it very easily on the thinnest part of my wrists. Any suggestions on sizing here? Size 18 pics attached.
> 
> Thanks!


Congrats on your first Love!!! I personally think size 18 is perfect for you but if it has been bothering you and you believe size 17 is the better look and fit for you, best exchange it for the size 17 asap before it’s too late (minor scratches, etc). For the price you paid on this bracelet, you need to be completely satisfied! 

I bought the same (YG regular) last month and the SA and my hubby advised me to get the 18. Even at the store I was agonizing whether I’m an 18 or 19. I bought the 18, tried it one more time at home and put it back in its box. I went back the following day to exchange it for the 19. I prefer mine loose and I know I will be bothered with the feel of the 18 if I kept it, best decision I made even if SA and my hubby were saying 18 fits me best. You will be wearing it pretty much 24-7 so give it a lot of thought.


----------



## americanroyal89

VANTOKH said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster here. After finally pulling the trigger on a YG regular size bracelet, I am now agonizing if it's too large. My wrist measures 16.2cm above the wristbone and 16 cm below the wristbone (pretty small wrists for a guy!). The SA was pushing for me to purchase an 18 cm bracelet. However after wearing it for a couple days, I realize it bothered me that the bracelet slides directly over my wristbone whenever I raise or lower my arm. When I'm driving, it also "dangles" a bit on the small part of my wrist. But it's currently spring where I live and summer will definitely get warmer (not humid though).
> 
> I did try on a size 17 and it was snugger - it wouldn't clear my wristbone unless I move it with my other hand. However, I'm feeling like the 17 was a better look and might not bother me as much (ie. it won't go up and down my wristbone when I move my arm).
> 
> The size 18 doesn't turn on it's own, but I can turn it very easily on the thinnest part of my wrists. Any suggestions on sizing here? Size 18 pics attached.
> 
> Thanks!



Yay! On your love! It’s beautiful!
As for sizing, I prefer mine to fit a little more snug. Only because I didn’t want it banging around as I did things. But I think it’s a comfort thing, my sister in law likes hers a little looser. So if it feels right, I’d go with the larger size. But if you think it would be annoying, I’d at least try the size down.


----------



## emo4488

VANTOKH said:


> Thanks for the quick response! If I grip something heavy (like a weight) at the gym, the bracelet still slides past my wristbone easily onto my wrists - it doesn't stay up above my wristbone


Just to clarify - I didn't mean lifting weights. I meant more like holding a basketball. I noticed when grabbing a large object and spreading my fingers wide (like a big glass of water) my tendons/muscles spread out. If you make a fist, your wrist gets smaller. But maybe that's just me.... 
Like everyone says - do what is comfortable!


----------



## VANTOKH

Thank you everyone for your insights! Really appreciate you taking the time to respond  . I did try on the size 17, but I was worried about two things:

The SA said that it will be uncomfortable on my wrist bone having the 17 rest on it all the time. The 17 doesn't fall past my wrist bone unless I move it with my hand (it doesn't fall past even if I twist my wrist around and try to nudge it)
It was around 8 degrees celsius outside when I went to try on the 17. The SA said that the summer (anywhere from 25-35 degrees celsius) would be too uncomfortable
While I like the look and feel of the 17, I don't want to be kicking myself once the summer comes or once I wear it for a while. Has anyone had these experiences that the SA described above?


----------



## Chaton

VANTOKH said:


> Thank you everyone for your insights! Really appreciate you taking the time to respond  . I did try on the size 17, but I was worried about two things:
> 
> The SA said that it will be uncomfortable on my wrist bone having the 17 rest on it all the time. The 17 doesn't fall past my wrist bone unless I move it with my hand (it doesn't fall past even if I twist my wrist around and try to nudge it)
> It was around 8 degrees celsius outside when I went to try on the 17. The SA said that the summer (anywhere from 25-35 degrees celsius) would be too uncomfortable
> While I like the look and feel of the 17, I don't want to be kicking myself once the summer comes or once I wear it for a while. Has anyone had these experiences that the SA described above?



Here's a male user that had a similar debate between sizing on page 44 of this thread, where I provided a few comments.






						Cartier Love Bracelet Sizing Thread!
					

I would go for 15. Your first pic looks way too high up imo, I personally don’t like having too much movement because they will bang everywhere, also take into account if you’re going to stack with others, the more loose they are they more they will clash




					forum.purseblog.com
				




With my own experience, this forum, my own extensive research and talking to other users privately through chat, SAs are not always the experts, especially when it comes to sizing - lots of different varying answers and bad information given by them so users really have to be their own advocate, use their own personal judgment, and filter out the good info/advice from the bad.


----------



## loverose

VANTOKH said:


> Thank you everyone for your insights! Really appreciate you taking the time to respond  . I did try on the size 17, but I was worried about two things:
> 
> The SA said that it will be uncomfortable on my wrist bone having the 17 rest on it all the time. The 17 doesn't fall past my wrist bone unless I move it with my hand (it doesn't fall past even if I twist my wrist around and try to nudge it)
> It was around 8 degrees celsius outside when I went to try on the 17. The SA said that the summer (anywhere from 25-35 degrees celsius) would be too uncomfortable
> While I like the look and feel of the 17, I don't want to be kicking myself once the summer comes or once I wear it for a while. Has anyone had these experiences that the SA described above?



I can speak to this from experience - I have both regular and small loves in size 17, and they fit exactly how you described. They don’t move over my wrist bone unless I move them myself. I am noticing that when my wrists are a bit swollen in the mornings and in the warmer weather they don’t feel particularly tight, but they don’t move on their own at all. They did feel a bit restrictive when I first put them on, but now that I have been wearing them for longer I barely notice them, even when my wrist is a bit swollen.

This is actually the original intended fit of this design - it is designed in the shape of an oval so that it fits as close to the wrist as possible. Over time people have started wearing them looser out of personal preference. For me this fit isn’t uncomfortable, but it’s tighter than I would like for stacking. I thought the 18 was a bit too loose for me, so I’m considering ordering a size 17.5.

The best advice I can give you is to measure your wrist at a time when you know it is swollen and see how much difference there is vs when it isn’t swollen. Then decide if you want it to be tighter when swollen or looser. If your measurement at the wrist bone is 16cm or more when swollen then a size 17 will be quite tight, because of the way the locking mechanisms stick out on the inside of the bracelet. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Marniak

Hi everyone!
I was very lucky to receive a thin YG love bracelet for my 30th birthday.

I finally went to Cartier yesterday where I tried on the 18 and 19 sizes. I ended up buying the 18 - Ihave chunky wrists as I need to loose weight and am on a health plan at the moment (I want to loose around 5 stone)!
I asked the SA if the 18 will still be ok when I have got to goal weight - I don’t want it falling off of my wrist and he told me that it will be absolutely fine.

My question is should I return this and try on the 17 and put up with it being tight whilst I drop the pounds or would you keep the 18 as it is? It’s not loose atm as like I said, I’m carrying a lot of extra weight! In the long run I don’t want it to be as tight as it is now as I like a looser fit but terrified it will be falling off of me! 

I would love some advice!

TIA!


----------



## loverose

Marniak said:


> Hi everyone!
> I was very lucky to receive a thin YG love bracelet for my 30th birthday.
> 
> I finally went to Cartier yesterday where I tried on the 18 and 19 sizes. I ended up buying the 18 - Ihave chunky wrists as I need to loose weight and am on a health plan at the moment (I want to loose around 5 stone)!
> I asked the SA if the 18 will still be ok when I have got to goal weight - I don’t want it falling off of my wrist and he told me that it will be absolutely fine.
> 
> My question is should I return this and try on the 17 and put up with it being tight whilst I drop the pounds or would you keep the 18 as it is? It’s not loose atm as like I said, I’m carrying a lot of extra weight! In the long run I don’t want it to be as tight as it is now as I like a looser fit but terrified it will be falling off of me!
> 
> I would love some advice!
> 
> TIA!



happy birthday!

5 stone will probably take a length of time to lose, right? I think in your situation I would keep the 18 so that I can enjoy it while I am on the weight loss journey, and see where things end up. It does look tight now, so even if you lose 2cm off your wrist (which is a lot for a wrist to lose) I think it will still be a good fit for you.

Good luck with your journey!


----------



## xo.babydoll

Marniak said:


> Hi everyone!
> I was very lucky to receive a thin YG love bracelet for my 30th birthday.
> 
> I finally went to Cartier yesterday where I tried on the 18 and 19 sizes. I ended up buying the 18 - Ihave chunky wrists as I need to loose weight and am on a health plan at the moment (I want to loose around 5 stone)!
> I asked the SA if the 18 will still be ok when I have got to goal weight - I don’t want it falling off of my wrist and he told me that it will be absolutely fine.
> 
> My question is should I return this and try on the 17 and put up with it being tight whilst I drop the pounds or would you keep the 18 as it is? It’s not loose atm as like I said, I’m carrying a lot of extra weight! In the long run I don’t want it to be as tight as it is now as I like a looser fit but terrified it will be falling off of me!
> 
> I would love some advice!
> 
> TIA!



The 18 looks tight. I personally wouldn’t size down any further, even with the anticipated weight loss. In my opinion, a looser fit always looks more feminine and creates the illusion of a thinner wrist!


----------



## swiss-miss

Marniak said:


> Hi everyone!
> I was very lucky to receive a thin YG love bracelet for my 30th birthday.
> 
> I finally went to Cartier yesterday where I tried on the 18 and 19 sizes. I ended up buying the 18 - Ihave chunky wrists as I need to loose weight and am on a health plan at the moment (I want to loose around 5 stone)!
> I asked the SA if the 18 will still be ok when I have got to goal weight - I don’t want it falling off of my wrist and he told me that it will be absolutely fine.
> 
> My question is should I return this and try on the 17 and put up with it being tight whilst I drop the pounds or would you keep the 18 as it is? It’s not loose atm as like I said, I’m carrying a lot of extra weight! In the long run I don’t want it to be as tight as it is now as I like a looser fit but terrified it will be falling off of me!
> 
> I would love some advice!
> 
> TIA!


The 18 looks really tight - I might even have gone for the 19...


----------



## xo.babydoll

I’m sharing this in hopes that it will help someone,



My wrist size ranges from 13.5 to 14cm depending on the time of day. This is a size 16. I’ve spent countless hours doing research on sizing since I don’t live near a store (and won’t be travelling anytime soon due to the pandemic). I think going 1.5 to 2cm up is perfect! I wouldn’t go any smaller. The bracelet has the right amount of movement and feels really comfortable on. I was really surprised that the bracelet looks a lot “thinner” in person! IMO, the thickness is perfect and not too flashy!


----------



## Swanky

I wouldn't size down.  Even with moderate weight loss this will be fine!



Marniak said:


> Hi everyone!
> I was very lucky to receive a thin YG love bracelet for my 30th birthday.s will be fine!
> 
> 
> I finally went to Cartier yesterday where I tried on the 18 and 19 sizes. I ended up buying the 18 - Ihave chunky wrists as I need to loose weight and am on a health plan at the moment (I want to loose around 5 stone)!
> I asked the SA if the 18 will still be ok when I have got to goal weight - I don’t want it falling off of my wrist and he told me that it will be absolutely fine.
> 
> My question is should I return this and try on the 17 and put up with it being tight whilst I drop the pounds or would you keep the 18 as it is? It’s not loose atm as like I said, I’m carrying a lot of extra weight! In the long run I don’t want it to be as tight as it is now as I like a looser fit but terrified it will be falling off of me!
> 
> I would love some advice!
> 
> TIA!


----------



## Himeko057

Marniak said:


> Hi everyone!
> I was very lucky to receive a thin YG love bracelet for my 30th birthday.
> 
> I finally went to Cartier yesterday where I tried on the 18 and 19 sizes. I ended up buying the 18 - Ihave chunky wrists as I need to loose weight and am on a health plan at the moment (I want to loose around 5 stone)!
> I asked the SA if the 18 will still be ok when I have got to goal weight - I don’t want it falling off of my wrist and he told me that it will be absolutely fine.
> 
> My question is should I return this and try on the 17 and put up with it being tight whilst I drop the pounds or would you keep the 18 as it is? It’s not loose atm as like I said, I’m carrying a lot of extra weight! In the long run I don’t want it to be as tight as it is now as I like a looser fit but terrified it will be falling off of me!
> 
> I would love some advice!
> 
> TIA!



I think I would keep the 18. It does look tight right now but when you reach your goal weight I think it will be a more comfortable fit. A size 17 would be uncomfortable right now in my opinion.


----------



## Marniak

Himeko057 said:


> I think I would keep the 18. It does look tight right now but when you reach your goal weight I think it will be a more comfortable fit. A size 17 would be uncomfortable right now in my opinion.


Thank you so much for your advice ! It definitely is tight atm but will stick with it. Thank you!


----------



## Pickypear

Just purchased the love yellow gold in regular size yesterday. I tried on size 17 and 18 but bought the 18. Initially it was a great fit but been running around all day. But after showering sitting down and resting I tried on the 18 and it fits good but it rotated a lot at wrist near my palm. It also touches my palm. But if I put on a watch I am able to push it up so the watch can sit closer to the palm. I am currently about 15 lbs heavier. Should I exchange for the 17 or keep 18. The 17 was sitting on my wrist in store but at the time I wasn’t sure if it was snug. I am able to fit 3-3.5 fingers in when it’s closer to the palm. Pictures of it at size 18 where I pushed it as high into my arm (fits 2-2.5 fingers) 

also: does everyone’s screw after tighten face horizontally with the others because one of mine is horizontal at its tightest one is vertical around 11-12 o’clock


----------



## Marniak

loverose said:


> happy birthday!
> 
> 5 stone will probably take a length of time to lose, right? I think in your situation I would keep the 18 so that I can enjoy it while I am on the weight loss journey, and see where things end up. It does look tight now, so even if you lose 2cm off your wrist (which is a lot for a wrist to lose) I think it will still be a good fit for you.
> 
> Good luck with your journey!


Thank you so much for taking the time to respond and the birthday wishes! X



Himeko057 said:


> I think I would keep the 18. It does look tight right now but when you reach your goal weight I think it will be a more comfortable fit. A size 17 would be uncomfortable right now in my opinion.


Thank you so much for your advice. I’m sticking with the 18! X



xo.babydoll said:


> The 18 looks tight. I personally wouldn’t size down any further, even with the anticipated weight loss. In my opinion, a looser fit always looks more feminine and creates the illusion of a thinner wrist!


Thank you so much, that is very true! I’m going to stick with it. Thank you for your help



swiss-miss said:


> The 18 looks really tight - I might even have gone for the 19...


Thanks for your advice, it’s slightly looser than in the photos but it’s definitely snug. I did try on the 19 but it was too loose and was banging around everywhere which is really odd considering how snug this is. I’m going to stick with the 18 so it will still look ok when I loose weight.


----------



## XCCX

Marniak said:


> Hi everyone!
> I was very lucky to receive a thin YG love bracelet for my 30th birthday.
> 
> I finally went to Cartier yesterday where I tried on the 18 and 19 sizes. I ended up buying the 18 - Ihave chunky wrists as I need to loose weight and am on a health plan at the moment (I want to loose around 5 stone)!
> I asked the SA if the 18 will still be ok when I have got to goal weight - I don’t want it falling off of my wrist and he told me that it will be absolutely fine.
> 
> My question is should I return this and try on the 17 and put up with it being tight whilst I drop the pounds or would you keep the 18 as it is? It’s not loose atm as like I said, I’m carrying a lot of extra weight! In the long run I don’t want it to be as tight as it is now as I like a looser fit but terrified it will be falling off of me!
> 
> I would love some advice!
> 
> TIA!


My advice is to size up to 19  I love the loose fit!


----------



## bagloverdiscuss

I want to add another love bracelet to my stack and can't decide
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 between size 16 or 17 regular Love. My wrist is 15 cm, currently wearing 18 love cuff and 16 JUC. Anyone know if the 18 cuff will overlap with 16 regular love bracelet?


----------



## Swanky

I'd try it on!  But based on wrist size, I'd choose 17.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

bagloverdiscuss said:


> I want to add another love bracelet to my stack and can't decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056548
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> between size 16 or 17 regular Love. My wrist is 15 cm, currently wearing 18 love cuff and 16 JUC. Anyone know if the 18 cuff will overlap with 16 regular love bracelet?


Equivalent size for the cuff to full size love bracelet is to size one size down so a 17 would sit flush all together with your cuff and JUC


----------



## emo4488

Does anyone wear the same size love cuff and bracelet? Can you share some photos? How do they fit together?

I was thinking I want to stack with my classic but don't necessarily want to have two bracelets on all the time. Thanks!

I tried the cuff a couple years ago in the same size as my classic and found it to be too big. I was told I was trying a 16 (wrist is 14) but now I am doubting the SA gave me the correct size. See photos. I'm surprised to hear the cuff runs smaller. I thought it ran bigger based on my experience in store. I couldn't possibly get go up another size in the cuff...


----------



## yayaisnan

Hi everyone, it's been about 3 months since i got my size 16 Love bracelet and i still can't stop thinking about the size! I've always had a size 16 small love as a gift so i didn't give much thought or research to sizing since I just purchased the same size. At certain points of the day, my bracelet feels so tight and I have to physically move it down which i hate. Other times it freely falls. My wrist fluctuates like crazy. I tried on the 17 and it was just so huge. If you were me would you just deal with the uncomfortableness from time to time, or just go for the 17 for movement at all times? I have pictures of how the size 16 fits me when it's comfortable (1), snug (2) , and then the last 2 are 17. Feeling sad because i feel like neither size is perfect =[


----------



## yayaisnan

Pickypear said:


> Just purchased the love yellow gold in regular size yesterday. I tried on size 17 and 18 but bought the 18. Initially it was a great fit but been running around all day. But after showering sitting down and resting I tried on the 18 and it fits good but it rotated a lot at wrist near my palm. It also touches my palm. But if I put on a watch I am able to push it up so the watch can sit closer to the palm. I am currently about 15 lbs heavier. Should I exchange for the 17 or keep 18. The 17 was sitting on my wrist in store but at the time I wasn’t sure if it was snug. I am able to fit 3-3.5 fingers in when it’s closer to the palm. Pictures of it at size 18 where I pushed it as high into my arm (fits 2-2.5 fingers)
> 
> also: does everyone’s screw after tighten face horizontally with the others because one of mine is horizontal at its tightest one is vertical around 11-12 o’clock
> 
> View attachment 5055280
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055281
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055282
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055297
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055298
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055299
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055300
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055301
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055302
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055303


i think this size is perfect


----------



## lvjunkyxo

yayaisnan said:


> Hi everyone, it's been about 3 months since i got my size 16 Love bracelet and i still can't stop thinking about the size! I've always had a size 16 small love as a gift so i didn't give much thought or research to sizing since I just purchased the same size. At certain points of the day, my bracelet feels so tight and I have to physically move it down which i hate. Other times it freely falls. My wrist fluctuates like crazy. I tried on the 17 and it was just so huge. If you were me would you just deal with the uncomfortableness from time to time, or just go for the 17 for movement at all times? I have pictures of how the size 16 fits me when it's comfortable (1), snug (2) , and then the last 2 are 17. Feeling sad because i feel like neither size is perfect =[
> View attachment 5061666
> View attachment 5061667
> View attachment 5061668
> View attachment 5061669


Love the size and your bracelet stack!! I also have the white gold thin love  I would suggest moving your thin love bracelet to the front of your wrist instead of the back this might help a little with sizing. Weird I know but it works for me lol


----------



## yayaisnan

lvjunkyxo said:


> Love the size and your bracelet stack!! I also have the white gold thin love  I would suggest moving your thin love bracelet to the front of your wrist instead of the back this might help a little with sizing. Weird I know but it works for me lol


Thank you! And Oh really?? Worth a shot !


----------



## Chaton

yayaisnan said:


> Hi everyone, it's been about 3 months since i got my size 16 Love bracelet and i still can't stop thinking about the size! I've always had a size 16 small love as a gift so i didn't give much thought or research to sizing since I just purchased the same size. At certain points of the day, my bracelet feels so tight and I have to physically move it down which i hate. Other times it freely falls. My wrist fluctuates like crazy. I tried on the 17 and it was just so huge. If you were me would you just deal with the uncomfortableness from time to time, or just go for the 17 for movement at all times? I have pictures of how the size 16 fits me when it's comfortable (1), snug (2) , and then the last 2 are 17. Feeling sad because i feel like neither size is perfect =[
> View attachment 5061666
> View attachment 5061667
> View attachment 5061668
> View attachment 5061669



The Love is extremely comfortable when fitted correctly.  I understand you had a prior size 16 so it makes sense to get the same size; however, unfortunately, I don't think the size 16 was the right fit for you, and it looks too tight of a fit on your arm to me. 

Size 17 would have definitely been a better fit even if you thought it was too loose.  The best way to find your correct fit is to measure your wrist bone and add at least +1.5 cm or more or have the Love fall about 1/3 down your arm for a more comfortable fit.

On the other hand, if you are a righty, you might do better placing them on your left arm as your less dominant arm tends to be slightly smaller than your dominant arm, and the bracelets may be slightly more comfortable for you.

Also, aesthetically, I do think with your particular stack, the bracelets look better when the small is closer to the wrist rather than near the elbow as the arm tends to get bigger near the elbow; therefore, it looks more pleasing when the bracelets follow the same trend (small to bigger).


----------



## yayaisnan

Chaton said:


> The Love is extremely comfortable when fitted correctly.  I understand you had a prior size 16 so it makes sense to get the same size; however, unfortunately, I don't think the size 16 was the right fit for you, and it looks too tight of a fit on your arm to me.
> 
> Size 17 would have definitely been a better fit even if you thought it was too loose.  The best way to find your correct fit is to measure your wrist bone and add at least +1.5 cm or more or have the Love fall about 1/3 down your arm for a more comfortable fit.
> 
> On the other hand, if you are a righty, you might do better placing them on your left arm as your less dominant arm tends to be slightly smaller than your dominant arm, and the bracelets may be slightly more comfortable for you.
> 
> Also, aesthetically, I do think with your particular stack, the bracelets look better when the small is closer to the wrist rather than near the elbow as the arm tends to get bigger near the elbow; therefore, it looks more pleasing when the bracelets follow the same trend (small to bigger).


around the bone my wrist is 14.75CM, the size 17 is way too big, as the picture shows. unfortunately i am just in-between sizes and need to deal with it being too snug or way too loose and which one is less annoying.


----------



## xo.babydoll

yayaisnan said:


> around the bone my wrist is 14.75CM, the size 17 is way too big, as the picture shows. unfortunately i am just in-between sizes and need to deal with it being too snug or way too loose and which one is less annoying.


 The 17 actually looks good on you. If your wrist is 14.75 I do think it makes sense why you find the 16 to be snug. My wrist is 13.75 and I wear a 16. The benefit of going for a “looser” fit is you can push the bracelet further up your forearm. It took me less than 24 hours to get used to wearing my bracelet. I don’t even notice its on and it never feels uncomfortable.


----------



## yayaisnan

xo.babydoll said:


> The 17 actually looks good on you. If your wrist is 14.75 I do think it makes sense why you find the 16 to be snug. My wrist is 13.75 and I wear a 16. The benefit of going for a “looser” fit is you can push the bracelet further up your forearm. It took me less than 24 hours to get used to wearing my bracelet. I don’t even notice its on and it never feels uncomfortable.


Interesting can you share a pic of your sizing? I love seeing others


----------



## xo.babydoll

yayaisnan said:


> Interesting can you share a pic of your sizing? I love seeing others


Sure! I have one on page 46, post #689


----------



## amenchio

ltran4 said:


> My wrist is just under 13cm



my wrist is about the same size as yours

Right Wrist on the bone 14cm not on wrist bone 13.5

Left Wrist on the bone 13.5cm not on wrist bone 13cm

I ended up buying the 16 but I feel it’s to big and should of went with the 15 . The 16 does a 360 easily on my left wrist and just sometimes in my right wrist.

the reason I didint do the 15 was because it would get stuck in wrist bone but I think I would of been okay with that. How do you like the 15?


----------



## lana9993

amenchio said:


> my wrist is about the same size as yours
> 
> Right Wrist on the bone 14cm not on wrist bone 13.5
> 
> Left Wrist on the bone 13.5cm not on wrist bone 13cm
> 
> I ended up buying the 16 but I feel it’s to big and should of went with the 15 . The 16 does a 360 easily on my left wrist and just sometimes in my right wrist.
> 
> the reason I didint do the 15 was because it would get stuck in wrist bone but I think I would of been okay with that. How do you like the 15?



I have the exact measurements as you and went for the love bracelet in size 15 and I love the fit.


----------



## amenchio

Stella0925 said:


> My wrist size is 13.5 and I got 15. I think a size 15.5 would be perfect for me too. I wish I saw these threads before I purchased the bracelet. I’d at least give 16 a try lol. I went to to store with a mindset that I like my bangles to be a snug fit as I don’t like it to be moving up and down a lot. I always have difficulty wearing bangles as most sizes offered on the market is too loose for me. If I stack it with other bracelet I feel too much movement will damage the bracelet. But I have had my love for a week, I realize there is actually not much room for me stack with other bracelet lol. ( id like to have love to be on the top)  and it’s awkward to stack with my chain bracelets, as most of the chain bracelets don’t fit that snug. My tennis bracelet will slide over my love easily. ( which was resize to 6” already) I don’t know. I tried the 16” tester, it looked really big and it was taken off immediately. I should’ve given it more time and thoughts or maybe try on the real bracelet. Anyway sorry for the long rant, I can’t exchange it as I worn it already.
> I attached a photo, it’s pretty how far it will go down on my wrist.
> 
> View attachment 4785793



I wish I would of gotten the 15 vs the 16
Right Wrist on the bone 14cm not on wrist bone 13.5

Left Wrist on the bone 13.5cm not on wrist bone 13cm

the 16 does a full 360 on my left hand and sometimes on my right. I feel it fits a bit better on my right hand but would of preferred my left hand for everyday use.

move only worn it a few times due to that fact which sucks my next one will be a 15 lol


----------



## love.chanel2018

yayaisnan said:


> Hi everyone, it's been about 3 months since i got my size 16 Love bracelet and i still can't stop thinking about the size! I've always had a size 16 small love as a gift so i didn't give much thought or research to sizing since I just purchased the same size. At certain points of the day, my bracelet feels so tight and I have to physically move it down which i hate. Other times it freely falls. My wrist fluctuates like crazy. I tried on the 17 and it was just so huge. If you were me would you just deal with the uncomfortableness from time to time, or just go for the 17 for movement at all times? I have pictures of how the size 16 fits me when it's comfortable (1), snug (2) , and then the last 2 are 17. Feeling sad because i feel like neither size is perfect =[
> View attachment 5061666
> View attachment 5061667
> View attachment 5061668
> View attachment 5061669


Your 16cm looks great and perfect in my honest opinion!  Feels much much better than loose stack together sometimes would get overlaps with each other, that's happened when the size is loose side.


----------



## yayaisnan

love.chanel2018 said:


> Your 16cm looks great and perfect! Much much better than loosen stack together in my opinion.


thank you  I'm getting way more used to it!


----------



## amenchio

yayaisnan said:


> thank you  I'm getting way more used to it!


I think the 16 looks better. Honestly I have a 16 but should of got the 15. I find it so frustrating that it does a full 360 and sometimes get stuck and it just moves to much. Adjusting it I feel I’m doing it constantly I would prob prefer it just staying put and moving a little than a lot. I think your size looks perfect I do think the 17 would be too big and you would ding it more. Also try putting it on your left hand or the hand you don’t use much seems it’s prob thinner than your right. Well that’s the case with me looser on my left and a bit better on my right


----------



## Tiffyshops

Hello all!
I am new to Cartier and was wondering if this 17 is a good fit for me, my wrist is about 6 inch. I tried the 16 but was rubbing on my wrist bone.  Also is it normal for the bracelet to leave indentations?

Thanks, and would also be open to color suggestions as the last pic RG, WG, YG


----------



## amenchio

I think that size looks great on you. What size is your wrist? They recommend 1cm or 1.5cm from your actual wrist size. I should of got a 15 as that was my size but I to thought hitting the bone would bother me so I got a size 16 which in my opinion is a tad bit to big. It does a full 360 on my left hand and only sometimes on my right hand. And it does get stuck when it goes lower and does make some marks and I still need to adjust it. I would of just wished I went with the 15. I prefer more snug then loose especially if you will be wearing it daily. I’m choosing to wear mine only on dress up days as the movement bothers me . Hope this helps


----------



## Tiffyshops

amenchio said:


> I think that size looks great on you. What size is your wrist? They recommend 1cm or 1.5cm from your actual wrist size. I should of got a 15 as that was my size but I to thought hitting the bone would bother me so I got a size 16 which in my opinion is a tad bit to big. It does a full 360 on my left hand and only sometimes on my right hand. And it does get stuck when it goes lower and does make some marks and I still need to adjust it. I would of just wished I went with the 15. I prefer more snug then loose especially if you will be wearing it daily. I’m choosing to wear mine only on dress up days as the movement bothers me . Hope this helps


Thank you @amenchio my wrist measuring from the bone is about 15.25 cm so if I add 1.5 cm I am at 16.75 lol I am in between...My bracelet can also turn a full 360 and it sounds like it might be preferable to have it more on the snug side, sigh decisions!


----------



## amenchio

Tiffyshops said:


> Thank you @amenchio my wrist measuring from the bone is about 15.25 cm so if I add 1.5 cm I am at 16.75 lol I am in between...My bracelet can also turn a full 360 and it sounds like it might be preferable to have it more on the snug side, sigh decisions!


Omg yes your right in between lol! Def preference at that point. Well enjoy it! My next one will be more snug lol


----------



## Swanky

Tiffyshops said:


> Thank you @amenchio my wrist measuring from the bone is about 15.25 cm so if I add 1.5 cm I am at 16.75 lol I am in between...My bracelet can also turn a full 360 and it sounds like it might be preferable to have it more on the snug side, sigh decisions!


17 is the right size imo.  16 would be pretty snug, and in warmer climates or humidity you mat feel quite trapped in it!
My wrist is a smidge over 14cm and 16 is my right size.


----------



## Tiffyshops

Swanky said:


> 17 is the right size imo.  16 would be pretty snug, and in warmer climates or humidity you mat feel quite trapped in it!
> My wrist is a smidge over 14cm and 16 is my right size.


Thank you @Swanky it sounds like 17 is the best size for me and now on to which color!


----------



## ckelly914

Hi!! I got my first love bracelet about a month ago and am also really second guessing my size! My wrist measures slightly over 14.5cm and I purchased the 16 which my SA assured fit perfectly. It falls about 2inches below my wrist when my arm is up and has very little space on either side when sitting write below my wrist bone (both screws almost touching skin). It felt perfect at first, but as the weather has warmed feels too tight. I feel like I’m always moving it to make it more comfortable, but maybe that’s normal?

However, the 17 seemed so big! I was able to easily rotate it around my arm, whereas I can only do that with some force at the smallest part of my wrist with the 16. I’m considering going back for the 17 to get a looser fit, but don’t know if it just looks way too big! Does anyone have advice!?
First 3 photos are the 16. Last 3 the 17 (in store


----------



## yayaisnan

ckelly914 said:


> Hi!! I got my first love bracelet about a month ago and am also really second guessing my size! My wrist measures slightly over 14.5cm and I purchased the 16 which my SA assured fit perfectly. It falls about 2inches below my wrist when my arm is up and has very little space on either side when sitting write below my wrist bone (both screws almost touching skin). It felt perfect at first, but as the weather has warmed feels too tight. I feel like I’m always moving it to make it more comfortable, but maybe that’s normal?
> 
> However, the 17 seemed so big! I was able to easily rotate it around my arm, whereas I can only do that with some force at the smallest part of my wrist with the 16. I’m considering going back for the 17 to get a looser fit, but don’t know if it just looks way too big! Does anyone have advice!?
> First 3 photos are the 16. Last 3 the 17 (in store
> View attachment 5073680
> View attachment 5073681
> View attachment 5073682
> 
> View attachment 5073685
> View attachment 5073686
> View attachment 5073688


these are my exact measurements and the size i went with. in my opinion the 17 looks too big, it sticks out too much. i also end up moving and adjusting mine a lot though. it depends if you like things to fit more on the snug side, or if you like the bangle feel. for me personally, i hate when i'm wearing a bracelet and it moves up and down every-time i lift my arm. i've had a small love in 16 for 4 years, and it's never been a problem in the summer. It's definitely been tighter some days but I never thought twice about it until i discovered that sizing is such a hot topic. i think it's easy to second guess ur size on this forum. i think your fit is perfect, but if you like movement size up.


----------



## love.chanel2018

ckelly914 said:


> Hi!! I got my first love bracelet about a month ago and am also really second guessing my size! My wrist measures slightly over 14.5cm and I purchased the 16 which my SA assured fit perfectly. It falls about 2inches below my wrist when my arm is up and has very little space on either side when sitting write below my wrist bone (both screws almost touching skin). It felt perfect at first, but as the weather has warmed feels too tight. I feel like I’m always moving it to make it more comfortable, but maybe that’s normal?
> 
> However, the 17 seemed so big! I was able to easily rotate it around my arm, whereas I can only do that with some force at the smallest part of my wrist with the 16. I’m considering going back for the 17 to get a looser fit, but don’t know if it just looks way too big! Does anyone have advice!?
> First 3 photos are the 16. Last 3 the 17 (in store
> View attachment 5073680
> View attachment 5073681
> View attachment 5073682
> 
> View attachment 5073685
> View attachment 5073686
> View attachment 5073688


16 looks perfect and 17 looks way too big, IMHO


----------



## ltran4

amenchio said:


> my wrist is about the same size as yours
> 
> Right Wrist on the bone 14cm not on wrist bone 13.5
> 
> Left Wrist on the bone 13.5cm not on wrist bone 13cm
> 
> I ended up buying the 16 but I feel it’s to big and should of went with the 15 . The 16 does a 360 easily on my left wrist and just sometimes in my right wrist.
> 
> the reason I didint do the 15 was because it would get stuck in wrist bone but I think I would of been okay with that. How do you like the 15?



I am very happy with the 15! At first I was afraid it was too tight on my wrist but I’m glad I got the smaller size. I feel like the bigger one would get dinged up more since it’s looser.


----------



## Yodabest

I’d go with the bigger one, personally. I’m not sure my actual measurement but I was between the 16 and 17 and went with the 17. Whenever I’m sweaty on my Peloton I’m so grateful to not have a tight bracelet on.


----------



## XCCX

ckelly914 said:


> Hi!! I got my first love bracelet about a month ago and am also really second guessing my size! My wrist measures slightly over 14.5cm and I purchased the 16 which my SA assured fit perfectly. It falls about 2inches below my wrist when my arm is up and has very little space on either side when sitting write below my wrist bone (both screws almost touching skin). It felt perfect at first, but as the weather has warmed feels too tight. I feel like I’m always moving it to make it more comfortable, but maybe that’s normal?
> 
> However, the 17 seemed so big! I was able to easily rotate it around my arm, whereas I can only do that with some force at the smallest part of my wrist with the 16. I’m considering going back for the 17 to get a looser fit, but don’t know if it just looks way too big! Does anyone have advice!?
> First 3 photos are the 16. Last 3 the 17 (in store
> View attachment 5073680
> View attachment 5073681
> View attachment 5073682
> 
> View attachment 5073685
> View attachment 5073686
> View attachment 5073688


17 is definitely a better size in my opinion


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Tiffyshops said:


> Hello all!
> I am new to Cartier and was wondering if this 17 is a good fit for me, my wrist is about 6 inch. I tried the 16 but was rubbing on my wrist bone.  Also is it normal for the bracelet to leave indentations?
> 
> Thanks, and would also be open to color suggestions as the last pic RG, WG, YG



My wrist measures 15-15.25 cm and both of mine are 17s since I wanted a loose fit and I love it I would never change it. Your’s looks perfect to me!


----------



## emo4488

amenchio said:


> my wrist is about the same size as yours
> 
> Right Wrist on the bone 14cm not on wrist bone 13.5
> 
> Left Wrist on the bone 13.5cm not on wrist bone 13cm
> 
> I ended up buying the 16 but I feel it’s to big and should of went with the 15 . The 16 does a 360 easily on my left wrist and just sometimes in my right wrist.
> 
> the reason I didint do the 15 was because it would get stuck in wrist bone but I think I would of been okay with that. How do you like the 15?



I have the exact same measurements on both arms but wanted to wear my love on the right. I was sized with the 15 in store and it felt fine until the first night. Then the next day I noticed red welts all day from the screws. I could rotate the size 15 and agonized over the sizing. I finally exchanged it for the 16 and am much happier. Had I purchased the 16 first, I would have said it was waaaay to big an exchanged it for the 15 like you'd like to do. I like that I can push the 16 up my arm when doing chores or typing. I think it will actually scratch less (despite what others on this forum suggest). 

If you decide to try the 15, I suggest you use your hand in the store, drink water with it, write, etc. I noticed when I was modeling it looked great and felt totally fine! When I used my hand in every day situations and the muscles/tendons flexed, it was too tight. I kept a photo of my wrist with all the red welts for every time I think I should have kept the 15... LOL. 

Good luck!


----------



## yayaisnan

emo4488 said:


> I have the exact same measurements on both arms but wanted to wear my love on the right. I was sized with the 15 in store and it felt fine until the first night. Then the next day I noticed red welts all day from the screws. I could rotate the size 15 and agonized over the sizing. I finally exchanged it for the 16 and am much happier. Had I purchased the 16 first, I would have said it was waaaay to big an exchanged it for the 15 like you'd like to do. I like that I can push the 16 up my arm when doing chores or typing. I think it will actually scratch less (despite what others on this forum suggest).
> 
> If you decide to try the 15, I suggest you use your hand in the store, drink water with it, write, etc. I noticed when I was modeling it looked great and felt totally fine! When I used my hand in every day situations and the muscles/tendons flexed, it was too tight. I kept a photo of my wrist with all the red welts for every time I think I should have kept the 15... LOL.
> 
> Good luck!


curious to see what your 15/16 look like!


----------



## emo4488

yayaisnan said:


> curious to see what your 15/16 look like!


Go back to page 45. I posted them both together.


----------



## yayaisnan

emo4488 said:


> Go back to page 45. I posted them both together.


oh yeah the 16 def looks better.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I’d go with the 16, the 17 looks too loose IMO.


----------



## anapus

Hi! Does anyone know how does Love 18 and Hermes Clic H size GM (also 18cm) compare in sizing and inner shape? 

Do you think Love should spin in your arm around your wrist? What about movement, how many centimetres of movement up and down is normal?


----------



## bagloverdiscuss

After long debating between size 16 or 17, I finally decided to go with size 16 on the classic love bracelet and 16 as well on Juc. I sold my love cuff 18 because it cannot line up correctly with either size 16 or 17 on classic love ( I tried them in the boutique). The opening of the cuff will easily overlap and scratch the regular love at certain angle if that makes sense.


----------



## yayaisnan

bagloverdiscuss said:


> After long debating between size 16 or 17, I finally decided to go with size 16 on the classic love bracelet and 16 as well on Juc. I sold my love cuff 18 because it cannot line up correctly with either size 16 or 17 on classic love ( I tried them in the boutique). The opening of the cuff will easily overlap and scratch the regular love at certain angle if that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092538


Congrats looks great! What made you go with the 16 and what are your wrist measurements?


----------



## love.chanel2018

bagloverdiscuss said:


> After long debating between size 16 or 17, I finally decided to go with size 16 on the classic love bracelet and 16 as well on Juc. I sold my love cuff 18 because it cannot line up correctly with either size 16 or 17 on classic love ( I tried them in the boutique). The opening of the cuff will easily overlap and scratch the regular love at certain angle if that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092538


Gorgeous stacks!! I love your rings too  That's great to know the cuff doesn't work with classic love - Thanks for sharing! I was curious and was going to try on the cuff with my classic loves when I go into the boutique next time but your post saves my time 
( May I ask your both of ring size? )


----------



## yoappi

Help! I think my wrist is 13 ish cm and I have a 15cm.  Does it look too tight?  I live in Northern California so right now the weather is cooler.  But I travel to the tropics quite often.  Should I exchange for a 16? When I bought the bracelet my SA didn’t suggest trying on the 16 at all cause she said 15 was perfect.
x  Pls help and let me know your thoughts! TIA


----------



## lana9993

my wrist is a 13.5 and I prefer the size 15. I feel like with the 16 it will spin around your wrist.


----------



## yoappi

lana9993 said:


> my wrist is a 13.5 and I prefer the size 15. I feel like with the 16 it will spin around your wrist.


Thanks! Do you live in a hot area or cold?


----------



## lana9993

yoappi said:


> Thanks! Do you live in a hot area or cold?


I live in LA


----------



## yoappi

lana9993 said:


> I live in LA


Thanks!!! now that i'm thinking about it, i'm wondering if had measure my risk too tight to be 13...


----------



## kmang011

yoappi said:


> Help! I think my wrist is 13 ish cm and I have a 15cm.  Does it look too tight?  I live in Northern California so right now the weather is cooler.  But I travel to the tropics quite often.  Should I exchange for a 16? When I bought the bracelet my SA didn’t suggest trying on the 16 at all cause she said 15 was perfect.
> x Pls help and let me know your thoughts! TIA


As people have mentioned before on these threads, it all comes down to personal preference. But, I just dealt with this! I purchased my first Cartier YG classic love bracelet last weekend and agonized over the sizing. I posted about it on here too. The SA’s tend to push customers toward a more snug or standard fit, that was my experience anyway. I caved and went with her recommendation because she told me that 18 was far too big for my wrist. I purchased the 17 and went on my way. That night I felt like it was too tight and I obsessively worried about gaining weight, pregnancy, hot and humid summers, etc. so I went back the next morning and exchanged it for the larger size. My rationale is that larger is OK (there are tactics to prevent it from sliding up and down the arm too much) but too small is uncomfortable and can be unbearable in hot and humid climates especially during the summer months depending on where you live. I live in a tropical climate though and there’s virtually no winter. My vote is for the 16. Most people on here will suggest (and personally prefer) a more snug or standard fit. That’s how it was designed and marketed to originally fit but a lot of people including celebrities also prefer the looser fit these days. But go with what feels right. Try it on multiple times and don’t feel bad to exchange it if you’re not happy within a couple of days before it gets any scratches. This is an expensive purchase and you need to be satisfied. Customer service is usually good but it should be for that price point when purchasing luxury goods.


----------



## bagloverdiscuss

love.chanel2018 said:


> Gorgeous stacks!! I love your rings too  That's great to know the cuff doesn't work with classic love - Thanks for sharing! I was curious and was going to try on the cuff with my classic loves when I go into the boutique next time but your post saves my time
> ( May I ask your both of ring size? )


You should go try it as everyone has different preference. I like my bangles line up perfectly and not moving around too much. My ring are both in size 52, I think that's size 6.


----------



## bagloverdiscuss

yayaisnan said:


> Congrats looks great! What made you go with the 16 and what are your wrist measurements?


My wrist is 14.5cm and size 16 fits me perfectly.
One finger can slip thru the gap of the bracelet and I can move them around if I want to and still make both of them "stay" where I want them to. Size 17 looks too big on me and has too much room to wiggle. Not to mention the clanking sound is too noticeable if I decide to stack them. So I rather choose a fitted size.


----------



## yoappi

kmang011 said:


> As people have mentioned before on these threads, it all comes down to personal preference. But, I just dealt with this! I purchased my first Cartier YG classic love bracelet last weekend and agonized over the sizing. I posted about it on here too. The SA’s tend to push customers toward a more snug or standard fit, that was my experience anyway. I caved and went with her recommendation because she told me that 18 was far too big for my wrist. I purchased the 17 and went on my way. That night I felt like it was too tight and I obsessively worried about gaining weight, pregnancy, hot and humid summers, etc. so I went back the next morning and exchanged it for the larger size. My rationale is that larger is OK (there are tactics to prevent it from sliding up and down the arm too much) but too small is uncomfortable and can be unbearable in hot and humid climates especially during the summer months depending on where you live. I live in a tropical climate though and there’s virtually no winter. My vote is for the 16. Most people on here will suggest (and personally prefer) a more snug or standard fit. That’s how it was designed and marketed to originally fit but a lot of people including celebrities also prefer the looser fit these days. But go with what feels right. Try it on multiple times and don’t feel bad to exchange it if you’re not happy within a couple of days before it gets any scratches. This is an expensive purchase and you need to be satisfied. Customer service is usually good but it should be for that price point when purchasing luxury goods.


Thanks!!


----------



## yayaisnan

bagloverdiscuss said:


> My wrist is 14.5cm and size 16 fits me perfectly.
> One finger can slip thru the gap of the bracelet and I can move them around if I want to and still make both of them "stay" where I want them to. Size 17 looks too big on me and has too much room to wiggle. Not to mention the clanking sound is too noticeable if I decide to stack them. So I rather choose a fitted size.


i have the same measurements and same size. it really a perfect fit, as the 17 is too big. but 16.5 would be even more perfect


----------



## love.chanel2018

bagloverdiscuss said:


> You should go try it as everyone has different preference. I like my bangles line up perfectly and not moving around too much. My ring are both in size 52, I think that's size 6.





bagloverdiscuss said:


> My wrist is 14.5cm and size 16 fits me perfectly.
> One finger can slip thru the gap of the bracelet and I can move them around if I want to and still make both of them "stay" where I want them to. Size 17 looks too big on me and has too much room to wiggle. Not to mention the clanking sound is too noticeable if I decide to stack them. So I rather choose a fitted size.


I have the same size as your wrist 14.5 and bracelet size 16 too, and yes they're the perfect fit!  I actually just went to try the cuff on at the boutique today ( yay finally! ) however, I did not like the cuff with my 2 classic Loves in person at all ( the same reason you mentioned ) Sorry for no pics while I was trying on a few and now I'm debating of a thin pave as the third stack..Oh well, why my obsession never end?! Each time I purchased I thought I got enough. Well, simply I should've not gone into the boutique, a bad idea! Lol


----------



## love.chanel2018

yayaisnan said:


> i have the same measurements and same size. it really a perfect fit, as the 17 is too big. but 16.5 would be even more perfect


I completely agree with you, for the wrist size 14.5, Love 16 is a perfect size and much better than 17 for sure from my experience and yes 16.5 would be ideal. Wish Cartier made half-size, but then I would have to replace all sizes again if they started to make new half-size and get into trouble lol


----------



## yoappi

Thanks!!!


----------



## emo4488

So many of us have commented that we want a half size love (myself included), but can you imagine how indecisive we'd all be!!! It would be impossible to choose!!


----------



## sweetpea09

-


----------



## masone

BostonBlockhead said:


> I got a 19.  Sales lady tried to talk me down to a 18 but I declined.  I like my bracelet a smidge loose because I type all day.   I know it’s supposed to be fitted but I also need it comfortable.


What size was your wrist measured at?


----------



## anapus

My wrist size is 16,5cm and this is size 18cm bracelet. do you think it fits? It’s quite round but my wrist is so flat that the screws touch my skin all the time. I’m thinking about exchanging to size 19. I’m worried that it won’t fit when I naturally gain weight with age.


----------



## yayaisnan

anapus said:


> My wrist size is 16,5cm and this is size 18cm bracelet. do you think it fits? It’s quite round but my wrist is so flat that the screws touch my skin all the time. I’m thinking about exchanging to size 19. I’m worried that it won’t fit when I naturally gain weight with age.


LArger size would be way too big


----------



## Cartier Forever

yayaisnan said:


> LArger size would be way too big


I agree, keep the size 18.


----------



## Familyfirst

anapus said:


> My wrist size is 16,5cm and this is size 18cm bracelet. do you think it fits? It’s quite round but my wrist is so flat that the screws touch my skin all the time. I’m thinking about exchanging to size 19. I’m worried that it won’t fit when I naturally gain weight with age.



I think the 19 will fit more comfortable around the side of your wrists as it does look quite fitted there but you will have a lot of room at the top and bottom of your wrist/arm as it is flat, so it will go really far up your arm...have you considered a cuff instead? I think an 18 cuff would be a better fit for your arm shape, perhaps you could see how you like that? I suggest to go back to the boutique and look at them again, that way you will be sure of your bracelet whether you still like the fit or if you prefer the 19 or even the cuff. Good luck


----------



## emo4488

Does anyone wear the classic love with a small love in smaller size? 

I found the small love to fit bigger than the classic when I tried it very much liked the smaller size. I am worried different sizing might mean overlap and scratching though.

Pics please!


----------



## thundercloud

emo4488 said:


> Does anyone wear the classic love with a small love in smaller size?
> 
> I found the small love to fit bigger than the classic when I tried it very much liked the smaller size. I am worried different sizing might mean overlap and scratching though.
> 
> Pics please!


I found the small love to fit bigger as well! I was surprised at how different they felt on my arm. The classic fit me best, but I'd be curious to know the answer as well about stacking a small love in a smaller size...


----------



## yayaisnan

emo4488 said:


> Does anyone wear the classic love with a small love in smaller size?
> 
> I found the small love to fit bigger than the classic when I tried it very much liked the smaller size. I am worried different sizing might mean overlap and scratching though.
> 
> Pics please!


they are the same exact size. I own a regular and small in the same size and they fit the same. it probably feels larger because it's lighter and moves more hence more comfortable


----------



## emo4488

yayaisnan said:


> they are the same exact size. I own a regular and small in the same size and they fit the same. it probably feels larger because it's lighter and moves more hence more comfortable


Someone had posted a photo of the two stacked on top of each other that showed the inside diameter as being more generous on the small love so it fits larger. The exterior diameter is the same size. I believe that if you have diamonds, the fit may be even more snug. So maybe I just need a small with diamonds?? LOL.


----------



## yayaisnan

emo4488 said:


> Someone had posted a photo of the two stacked on top of each other that showed the inside diameter as being more generous on the small love so it fits larger. The exterior diameter is the same size. I believe that if you have diamonds, the fit may be even more snug. So maybe I just need a small with diamonds?? LOL.


thats odd, because i actually find it the opposite. i think my regular love is more comfy


----------



## Roms5

Hello ladies .. I am back again .. what do u think about this stack .. does the juc suit my love in my hand .. or does it look big .. 

My old post has a combo of 16 love and 15 juc and these pics are 16 love and 16 juc .. 

What do u think … ??


----------



## kmang011

It’s really personal preference. I prefer a loose fit. I have a 15.5 cm wrist and I wear an 18. It’s a big purchase and I would hate to ever be unable to wear it because it’s too tight or uncomfortable down the road.


----------



## Roms5

So u stack it or wear it alone


----------



## kmang011

I wear a classic alone..but am considering stacking it with a thin love. I just had a baby too 

Like I said, I prefer a loose fit. But I also live in south Florida and the climate is very hot and humid. Tight and sweaty is just a bad combination and makes me feel claustrophobic. 



Roms5 said:


> So u stack it or wear it alone


----------



## Roms5

kmang011 said:


> I wear a classic alone..but am considering stacking it with a thin love. I just had a baby too
> 
> Like I said, I prefer a loose fit. But I also live in south Florida and the climate is very hot and humid. Tight and sweaty is just a bad combination and makes me feel claustrophobic.


Hmmm I am from Orange County ..California .. and right now here it’s really hot .. that’s why I am feeling like my love feels little right lol .. I’m winter time it’s better .. and I am still 10 pounds up .. post pregnancy.. inspire of baby being 18 months up


----------



## Roms5

I meant love feels tight


----------



## Stella0925

17! 
My wrist is 13.5 and I first got 15 it was too tight especially in summer. I had to sell it at loss and got 16. So much happier after


----------



## kmang011

Roms5 said:


> Hmmm I am from Orange County ..California .. and right now here it’s really hot .. that’s why I am feeling like my love feels little right lol .. I’m winter time it’s better .. and I am still 10 pounds up .. post pregnancy.. inspire of baby being 18 months up



Also my wrist swells up to 1 cm with the humidity in the summer. I’ve heard this from other people too but it may not be the same for everyone. I think that it’s important to know though. This is an expensive purchase and you want to wear it and enjoy it and feel comfortable in it. As someone who lives in South Florida, a looser fit is a no brainer for me. Good luck with your choice.

Weight loss or gain may or may not be relevant, depending on where you gain/lose it and your body type. I lost forty pounds a few years ago..my wrist size did not change but I went down one whole ring size.


----------



## chinchin0710

kmang011 said:


> It’s really personal preference. I prefer a loose fit. I have a 15.5 cm wrist and I wear an 18. It’s a big purchase and I would hate to ever be unable to wear it because it’s too tight or uncomfortable down the road.



Hi Kmang011,

Is it ok for me to see a pic of you wearing the size 18? My wrist is also 15.5. I tried on size 17 Love, and 16 Juc in the store and feel like it’s a bit tight. I prefer a loose fit and plan to stack later on. I was in a rush so didn’t think of asking to try size 18 on. Here are pics of me wearing size 17 Love and 16 Juc. Thank you.


----------



## kmang011

chinchin0710 said:


> Hi Kmang011,
> 
> Is it ok for me to see a pic of you wearing the size 18? My wrist is also 15.5. I tried on size 17 Love, and 16 Juc in the store and feel like it’s a bit tight. I prefer a loose fit and plan to stack later on. I was in a rush so didn’t think of asking to try size 18 on. Here are pics of me wearing size 17 Love and 16 Juc. Thank you.



Sure! Photos attached. The 17 is too tight on you for my own liking. But some people like that. To be honest though, these photos that I uploaded make it look looser than it really looks on my arm, as I live in south Florida (very humid) and my wrists swell and also humidity/heat causes things to “stick” more and there’s less movement sliding up and down especially when I go outside these days. Good luck with your choice. It’s a big purchase so don’t be afraid to return and get the size you really need. I wore the 17 out of the store for one day before I felt suffocated in it and returned it the next day for the 18 before it got any scratches on it. Never looked back. The last photo is how it actually looks dangling on my arm.


----------



## LucyMadrid

anapus said:


> My wrist size is 16,5cm and this is size 18cm bracelet. do you think it fits? It’s quite round but my wrist is so flat that the screws touch my skin all the time. I’m thinking about exchanging to size 19. I’m worried that it won’t fit when I naturally gain weight with age.



I have the same trouble. I hate tight bangles, so I chose 18. It's large for my wrist but I prefer this size.


----------



## Mya42

Hello. I wanted to purchase the small love online since the boutique has no available slot appointments, trying to beat the price increase.  I am trying to figure the best size. My wrist is about 6-6.2 inches and when I use the Cartier Wrist Sizer and it’s about 15.5. What would be the best size? I am thinking a 17. Hopefully it’s not to big. TIA.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Mya42 said:


> Hello. I wanted to purchase the small love online since the boutique has no available slot appointments, trying to beat the price increase.  I am trying to figure the best size. My wrist is about 6-6.2 inches and when I use the Cartier Wrist Sizer and it’s about 15.5. What would be the best size? I am thinking a 17. Hopefully it’s not to big. TIA.


I think you should be fine with size 17 also it’s good to take into consideration if in the event that you will be stacking example Juste Un Clou will be size 16 in the near future, if not fitting correctly then return for size but at least you were able to purchase prior to the increase. Note I don’t have your wrist size mine is 6.5 inch (16.5) wrist sizer I took a size 18 and Juste size 17. Hope another member can assist you with the same size wrist


----------



## Cat Fondler

Mya42 said:


> Hello. I wanted to purchase the small love online since the boutique has no available slot appointments, trying to beat the price increase.  I am trying to figure the best size. My wrist is about 6-6.2 inches and when I use the Cartier Wrist Sizer and it’s about 15.5. What would be the best size? I am thinking a 17. Hopefully it’s not to big. TIA.


Hi. That is the same size as my wrist and I wear a size 17. I have the small love and also the regular love. very comfortable and not too big for me. They don’t spin on my wrist by themselves, but i can turn them pretty easily with my other hand. i have to say that for a few months after getting them I wondered if a 16 would have been better, but i was assured by 2 different SA’s that 17 was the correct size for me. General rule is 1.5 cm bigger than your wrist, but it’s ultimately personal preference. Like many other posters I sometimes wish a size 16.5 existed. Mine are definitely not a tight fit, and I really like the looser fit with the small—it’s a relatively dainty piece and I think that fit suits it better. Hope this helps, let us know what you get!


----------



## thundercloud

Mya42 said:


> Hello. I wanted to purchase the small love online since the boutique has no available slot appointments, trying to beat the price increase.  I am trying to figure the best size. My wrist is about 6-6.2 inches and when I use the Cartier Wrist Sizer and it’s about 15.5. What would be the best size? I am thinking a 17. Hopefully it’s not to big. TIA.


I have a similar wrist size and I have the classic Love in 18, JUC in 17. I went for a looser fit. The 17 small Love fit fine, but it was too snug for my personal preference. So it's up to you on how you want it to fit...


----------



## Gringach

thundercloud said:


> I have a similar wrist size and I have the classic Love in 18, JUC in 17. I went for a looser fit. The 17 small Love fit fine, but it was too snug for my personal preference. So it's up to you on how you want it to fit...


I have the same fit as yours (2.5 cm difference with my Love). I got the small JUC recently but don’t wear the bracelets at same arm. How do you find the scratching since you have a loose fit like mine? And how do you put your JUC against your Love? I would be glad to hear from you and maybe even see a pic


----------



## Mya42

Cat Fondler said:


> Hi. That is the same size as my wrist and I wear a size 17. I have the small love and also the regular love. very comfortable and not too big for me. They don’t spin on my wrist by themselves, but i can turn them pretty easily with my other hand. i have to say that for a few months after getting them I wondered if a 16 would have been better, but i was assured by 2 different SA’s that 17 was the correct size for me. General rule is 1.5 cm bigger than your wrist, but it’s ultimately personal preference. Like many other posters I sometimes wish a size 16.5 existed. Mine are definitely not a tight fit, and I really like the looser fit with the small—it’s a relatively dainty piece and I think that fit suits it better. Hope this helps, let us know what you get!


Thank you, would you be able to post a pic of the small love?


----------



## Cat Fondler

Mya42 said:


> Thank you, would you be able to post a pic of the small love?


Here you go.


----------



## Hannydoll

star23478 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just got my first love bracelet this weekend after wanting one for years! I'm so excited and love it so much, but just wanted opinions to confirm I got the right size. I know there are already many posts on this, but had to ask for myself!
> 
> The first time I tried on, I tried the 16 and thought that was good for me, even though the SA commented on how it got stuck on my wrist bone and didn't slide over, but the 17 seemed big to me at that time. Tried on again two months later at a different Cartier store with a different SA and he without hesitation said 17, so that is what I purchased.
> 
> My wrist at the biggest/boniest point measures 15.5 cm with the slimmest part measuring 15 cm. My 17 moves around quite a bit and feels a bit looser than I would probably like, but the 16 was fairly tight. I could get it over my wrist bone but would have to push or really shake my wrist to get it over.  DH also pointed out that the screws on 16 were knocking into my bone and would probably get annoying over time and the SA mentioned about possible swelling in the summer. I will also probably stack with other bangle and cuff bracelets (non-Cartier) that are a bit looser fitting.
> 
> So basically I think I know the 17 is the better option even though it's not perfect (as so many have said I wish Cartier made a 16.5!), but probably better to be a little on the loose side than potentially too tight, right? When I lift my arm up my 17 slides up about 3 inches and when my arm is down it hits right where my palm meets my wrist (it doesn't slide onto my palm at all). I've attached pictures for reference and am interested to hear what experienced love owners have to say that were in a similar situation of being in between sizes. I think some of it is I'm overthinking it because it's new and I'm super conscious of it right now whereas I won't think about it as much as time goes on, but I need the reassurance haha! Thanks so much!
> View attachment 4655864
> View attachment 4655865
> View attachment 4655866
> View attachment 4655867
> View attachment 4655868


This is exactly what I needed to read. Thank you so much. I went through the exact dilemma. Bought 17. Went back to try 16. Felt satisfied with 17. It isn’t perfect, I wish there was a 16.5, but if I had to pick a smidge too loose or a smidge too tight then too loose is better in the long run.


----------



## thundercloud

Gringach said:


> I have the same fit as yours (2.5 cm difference with my Love). I got the small JUC recently but don’t wear the bracelets at same arm. How do you find the scratching since you have a loose fit like mine? And how do you put your JUC against your Love? I would be glad to hear from you and maybe even see a pic


I don't usually wear them on the same arm, but I like having the option if I want to. They don't overlap due to the large nailhead on the JUC. I wear it with the nailhead further away from my wrist. The JUC is still so new that I haven't stacked them together much, so I can't speak to scratches. I took pics so you can see how far they can move on the same arm.

I usually wear my 18 RG Love on 1 arm, and my VCA RG sweet & 17 RG JUC on the other arm. I also took pics of how much travel my Love has. Hope the pics help! I have no regrets about the sizes I picked.


----------



## Gringach

thundercloud said:


> I don't usually wear them on the same arm, but I like having the option if I want to. They don't overlap due to the large nailhead on the JUC. I wear it with the nailhead further away from my wrist. The JUC is still so new that I haven't stacked them together much, so I can't speak to scratches. I took pics so you can see how far they can move on the same arm.
> 
> I usually wear my 18 RG Love on 1 arm, and my VCA RG sweet & 17 RG JUC on the other arm. I also took pics of how much travel my Love has. Hope the pics help! I have no regrets about the sizes I picked.
> View attachment 5121871
> 
> View attachment 5121877
> 
> View attachment 5121883
> 
> View attachment 5121887
> 
> View attachment 5121888


Many thanks, so kind of you!!
I have to say I am very happy with my loose fit too at the end.. I think jewelry looks very feminine worn this way 
Thank you again, your bracelets are beautiful, wear them in good health


----------



## thundercloud

Gringach said:


> Many thanks, so kind of you!!
> I have to say I am very happy with my loose fit too at the end.. I think jewelry looks very feminine worn this way
> Thank you again, your bracelets are beautiful, wear them in good health


You're welcome! I agree. Love the looser fit! Same to you!


----------



## XCCX

thundercloud said:


> I don't usually wear them on the same arm, but I like having the option if I want to. They don't overlap due to the large nailhead on the JUC. I wear it with the nailhead further away from my wrist. The JUC is still so new that I haven't stacked them together much, so I can't speak to scratches. I took pics so you can see how far they can move on the same arm.
> 
> I usually wear my 18 RG Love on 1 arm, and my VCA RG sweet & 17 RG JUC on the other arm. I also took pics of how much travel my Love has. Hope the pics help! I have no regrets about the sizes I picked.
> View attachment 5121871
> 
> View attachment 5121877
> 
> View attachment 5121883
> 
> View attachment 5121887
> 
> View attachment 5121888


All of your bracelets look stunning on you.. I’m curious, is that how far down your arm the love goes? (Toward the elbow I mean)


----------



## amrx87

Those of you who stack Loves and watches- did you wind up buying a different size to accommodate for the watch? I am hoping to purchase a Rolex Datejust 31 mm and a Love in the near future, but I probably won't get them at the same time, so I need some advice!


----------



## XCCX

amrx87 said:


> Those of you who stack Loves and watches- did you wind up buying a different size to accommodate for the watch? I am hoping to purchase a Rolex Datejust 31 mm and a Love in the near future, but I probably won't get them at the same time, so I need some advice!


I don’t wear my love with my watch but I did try them together and in my opinion you would need a looser fit (2 cm difference) to accommodate the watch unless you decided to wear a very dainty watch..
My Rolex is 31 mm, wrist size 16 cm and love size is 18. Hope this helps


----------



## thundercloud

XCCX said:


> All of your bracelets look stunning on you.. I’m curious, is that how far down your arm the love goes? (Toward the elbow I mean)


Thank you so much! Yes, that's as far as it goes down my arm. So even though it's a bigger gap at the smallest point on my wrist, it travels (up/down) just the right amount for my personal preference.


----------



## vh1239

My mom and I went to our local store this past weekend with the intention of buying matching Love Bracelets. We tried on the size 16 and 17 (both of our wrists are 14.5 cm below the wrist bone and 15cm above the wrist bone/closer to the hand). We are still deciding on the size, but will call our SA before Wednesday to pay over the phone. 

On me, the 17 easily spun around by itself with simple movements - based on what I have read, this means it is entirely too big, right? 

On my mom, she said the 16 was snug and the 17 was more comfortable and didn't spin by itself on her. However, the 17 bracelet hangs down on her hand slightly (more like a bangle, which is a look she prefers since she likes looser bracelets) - she is concerned that this isn't the typical "look" she sees on those who have Loves; so, I am asking this question on her behalf...is the bracelet supposed to fit higher up on the arm instead of looser to where it hangs down (slightly) on the hand?


----------



## yayaisnan

vh1239 said:


> My mom and I went to our local store this past weekend with the intention of buying matching Love Bracelets. We tried on the size 16 and 17 (both of our wrists are 14.5 cm below the wrist bone and 15cm above the wrist bone/closer to the hand). We are still deciding on the size, but will call our SA before Wednesday to pay over the phone.
> 
> On me, the 17 easily spun around by itself with simple movements - based on what I have read, this means it is entirely too big, right?
> 
> On my mom, she said the 16 was snug and the 17 was more comfortable and didn't spin by itself on her. However, the 17 bracelet hangs down on her hand slightly (more like a bangle, which is a look she prefers since she likes looser bracelets) - she is concerned that this isn't the typical "look" she sees on those who have Loves; so, I am asking this question on her behalf...is the bracelet supposed to fit higher up on the arm instead of looser to where it hangs down (slightly) on the hand?


I think the best advice is that it doesnt matter how it looks or what's right. it just matters what is comfortable, taking into account heat swelling


----------



## Gringach

yayaisnan said:


> I think the best advice is that it doesnt matter how it looks or what's right. it just matters what is comfortable, taking into account heat swelling


I have a 14.5 wrist and my Love is a 17. It is considered as a loose fit and that’s totally ok! Some prefer their bracelet snug, some others loose. As said above, it really depends on everyone’s feeling when wearing the bracelet. And it must be confortable as it will be on your wrists 24/7. Good luck deciding to you both


----------



## Lalainetyc

depending where you live. I live in the UK and bought my love bracelet on one of the hottest day in the year. 14.5 cm wrist and I went for the size 16. It could get fairly tight on me during super hot weather, before period and the days that I have loads of salty food.
If it goes too tight I will swab to my another wrist as my left wrist is .5cm smaller than my right.


----------



## yumikins

Hi all!

I just purchased a size 17 SM Love and was wondering what you all think of the sizing on me. My wrist measures ranging 15.5mm to 15.7mm, depending on the day. It feels comfortable, but I see a lot of people’s bracelet are able to go further up their arm. Does mine look too tight? I fear an 18 would look better, but would feel very loose.
All opinions welcome! Thank you!


----------



## tutu2008

yumikins said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I just purchased a size 17 SM Love and was wondering what you all think of the sizing on me. My wrist measures ranging 15.5mm to 15.7mm, depending on the day. It feels comfortable, but I see a lot of people’s bracelet are able to go further up their arm. Does mine look too tight? I fear an 18 would look better, but would feel very loose.
> All opinions welcome! Thank you!



I think it looks just lovely you! Congrats!


----------



## Chaton

yumikins said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I just purchased a size 17 SM Love and was wondering what you all think of the sizing on me. My wrist measures ranging 15.5mm to 15.7mm, depending on the day. It feels comfortable, but I see a lot of people’s bracelet are able to go further up their arm. Does mine look too tight? I fear an 18 would look better, but would feel very loose.
> All opinions welcome! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122873
> View attachment 5122874
> View attachment 5122875



How far can you push it down your arm?  Personally, I think 18 would be better.


----------



## XCCX

Chaton said:


> How far can you push it down your arm?  Personally, I think 18 would be better.


+1
I agree with this and from my own experience. My wrist is 16 cm and I wear 18 love @yumikins


----------



## ttancred18

Please can I have some help. I bought my first Cartier love a few weeks ago. My wrist is about 15.5 maybe goes to a 16when I get hot or sleep. I was sized for a 17. Wore it for about a week and it felt tight, the screws dug in and we had a mini heat wave and it defiantly felt restricted. I managed to get it exchanged to a 18 not this feels so loose. It can easily spin round and doesn’t hug at all. So I took it off thinking I need to go back to the store and get some more advice. I wish they did half sizes!

I have the Hermes clic H bangle in both PM and GM my perfect size would be in the middle as again in the heat the PM feels snug but the GM moves around all over unless I stack with a leather wrap bracelet or similar.

dianyone go 2.5 cm bigger and find that was better than tight?


----------



## cartierloverjs

yumikins said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I just purchased a size 17 SM Love and was wondering what you all think of the sizing on me. My wrist measures ranging 15.5mm to 15.7mm, depending on the day. It feels comfortable, but I see a lot of people’s bracelet are able to go further up their arm. Does mine look too tight? I fear an 18 would look better, but would feel very loose.
> All opinions welcome! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122873
> View attachment 5122874
> View attachment 5122875


It might be better to get 18, just in case you will add JUC down the road


----------



## Swanky

2.5cm bigger would feel too big for me.  I'm just over 14 and wear a 16, it's snug but not tight at all.  Doesn't slip down near my palm at all or up my arm towards elbow more than a few inches.


----------



## yumikins

Chaton said:


> How far can you push it down your arm?  Personally, I think 18 would be better.


Only 1 inch from my wrist


----------



## Chaton

yumikins said:


> Only 1 inch from my wrist



I think it’s too tight.  I’d go with 18.


----------



## Mya42

Hello. I received my small love today. I love it very subtle, dainty. I did go for the size 17.  It’s not to tight, has room to move around. I can turn it though. Wondering how a 16 would fit, if it would be too tight? I guess is all about preference and how it feels to you. Do you guys think this is an ok fit for me?


----------



## Cartier Forever

Mya42 said:


> Hello. I received my small love today. I love it very subtle, dainty. I did go for the size 17.  It’s not to tight, has room to move around. I can turn it though. Wondering how a 16 would fit, if it would be too tight? I guess is all about preference and how it feels to you. Do you guys think this is an ok fit for me?


It looks perfect on you! 17 is a good fit.


----------



## Swanky

Agreed, that's how my small fits, it's not loose on you.


----------



## Mya42

Cartier Forever said:


> It looks perfect on you! 17 is a good fit.


Thank you, I think mamy of us tend to second guess ourselves like me, lol. It’s my first Cartier love bracelet and I don’t want to have any regrets on sizing. I know that the 18 is not for me and I don’t like if it’s tight so I think this is the one. Thanks again to all of you.


----------



## andforpoise

Mya42 said:


> Hello. I received my small love today. I love it very subtle, dainty. I did go for the size 17.  It’s not to tight, has room to move around. I can turn it though. Wondering how a 16 would fit, if it would be too tight? I guess is all about preference and how it feels to you. Do you guys think this is an ok fit for me?





Mya42 said:


> Hello. I received my small love today. I love it very subtle, dainty. I did go for the size 17.  It’s not to tight, has room to move around. I can turn it though. Wondering how a 16 would fit, if it would be too tight? I guess is all about preference and how it feels to you. Do you guys think this is an ok fit for me?


I think it looks good on you!


----------



## thundercloud

I went up 2.5 cm for my classic Love for a looser fit. It only travels about 2.5 inches (7 cm) up/down my arm, which I think is perfect. It doesn't spin around on its own. I have to manually turn it.

When I tried on the small Love in the same size, I felt it was much looser. The small moved more and could turn more easily around my arm. I wasn't happy with the fit of the small. As soon as I tried on the classic love in the same size, I knew instantly that it was the one for me. It's been comfortable from day 1.

Ultimately like others have said, it comes down to your own comfort. What feels best to you? Everyone's arms and wrists are different. You'll be the one wearing it all the time, so it has to feel right to you.


----------



## XCCX

thundercloud said:


> I went up 2.5 cm for my classic Love for a looser fit. It only travels about 2.5 inches (7 cm) up/down my arm, which I think is perfect. It doesn't spin around on its own. I have to manually turn it.
> 
> When I tried on the small Love in the same size, I felt it was much looser. The small moved more and could turn more easily around my arm. I wasn't happy with the fit of the small. As soon as I tried on the classic love in the same size, I knew instantly that it was the one for me. It's been comfortable from day 1.
> 
> Ultimately like others have said, it comes down to your own comfort. What feels best to you? Everyone's arms and wrists are different. You'll be the one wearing it all the time, so it has to feel right to you.


I agree 100%
It does not only depend on wrist measurements around wristbone but also how and where the arm tapers and it’s shape!
My wrist is 16 cm, I wear 18 and even though I can slip it off my small hands, it’s not too loose on my arm.. just loose enough for my liking and I would say it travels about 3 inches (?) need to measure that lol


----------



## yumikins

Mya42 said:


> Hello. I received my small love today. I love it very subtle, dainty. I did go for the size 17.  It’s not to tight, has room to move around. I can turn it though. Wondering how a 16 would fit, if it would be too tight? I guess is all about preference and how it feels to you. Do you guys think this is an ok fit for me?



do you mind telling me your wrist measurement? I got size 17 too just 2 days ago. Quite a few people says it looks like I could have gone with an 18. Very tempted to exchange it, but then a comment above says they did exactly the same and regret the return. Would love to know your wrist sizing. Thanks!




Chaton said:


> I think it’s too tight.  I’d go with 18.


Thank you so much! I’m really contemplating on doing an exchange for a 18. I just hope it doesn’t dangle to my palm too much.


----------



## XCCX

yumikins said:


> do you mind telling me your wrist measurement? I got size 17 too just 2 days ago. Quite a few people says it looks like I could have gone with an 18. Very tempted to exchange it, but then a comment above says they did exactly the same and regret the return. Would love to know your wrist sizing. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I’m really contemplating on doing an exchange for a 18. I just hope it doesn’t dangle to my palm too much.


This is where mine lands on the palm (with a 2 cm difference):


----------



## yayaisnan

yumikins said:


> do you mind telling me your wrist measurement? I got size 17 too just 2 days ago. Quite a few people says it looks like I could have gone with an 18. Very tempted to exchange it, but then a comment above says they did exactly the same and regret the return. Would love to know your wrist sizing. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I’m really contemplating on doing an exchange for a 18. I just hope it doesn’t dangle to my palm too much.


it is really personal preference, dont take it to heart people that tell you to go looser because that is their preference. some people llike snug and some like loose. your bracelet looks to fit just right yumikins


----------



## thundercloud

XCCX said:


> I agree 100%
> It does not only depend on wrist measurements around wristbone but also how and where the arm tapers and it’s shape!
> My wrist is 16 cm, I wear 18 and even though I can slip it off my small hands, it’s not too loose on my arm.. just loose enough for my liking and I would say it travels about 3 inches (?) need to measure that lol


I wish I could slip it off! You're so lucky! Best of both worlds! LOL.


----------



## XCCX

thundercloud said:


> I wish I could slip it off! You're so lucky! Best of both worlds! LOL.


I know! I’m so happy about it! I can easily change up my stack without worrying about the screws! Yet I also sometimes question my fit lol (wonder if I should have gone bigger


----------



## Mya42

yumikins said:


> do you mind telling me your wrist measurement? I got size 17 too just 2 days ago. Quite a few people says it looks like I could have gone with an 18. Very tempted to exchange it, but then a comment above says they did exactly the same and regret the return. Would love to know your wrist sizing. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I’m really contemplating on doing an exchange for a 18. I just hope it doesn’t dangle to my palm too much.


For me my wrist size was 6-6.2 inches and about 15.2 centimeters. The cartier wrist sizer on me was 15.5. I went with the 17. I think 18 would be too big, not sure about a 16 but I think it might be tight.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Mya42 said:


> For me my wrist size was 6-6.2 inches and about 15.2 centimeters. The cartier wrist sizer on me was 15.5. I went with the 17. I think 18 would be too big, not sure about a 16 but I think it might be tight.


I think the love bracelet size can be very uncertain at times what I found to be at best is to try on the love bracelet and the Juste Un Clou both together ( even though you may not purchase same time but potential in the future) and it will give you a better guide for stacking. If both not available then maybe the love in both sizes if not then get the love bracelet in the size that is comfortable on your hands.


----------



## ka3na20

Chaton said:


> How far can you push it down your arm?  Personally, I think 18 would be better.



+1


----------



## ssx3

Hi guys! I just made my first love bracelet purchase and never thought sizing would be such an issue. I also between size 15 and 16. I purchased size 15 as SA insisted that’s how it suppose to fit but after trying on later, it feels uncomfortable. It doesn’t rotate by itself and hard to rotate manually. It also both me on my wrist bone. Here are pictures of size 15. What do you guys think?


----------



## yayaisnan

ssx3 said:


> Hi guys! I just made my first love bracelet purchase and never thought sizing would be such an issue. I also between size 15 and 16. I purchased size 15 as SA insisted that’s how it suppose to fit but after trying on later, it feels uncomfortable. It doesn’t rotate by itself and hard to rotate manually. It also both me on my wrist bone. Here are pictures of size 15. What do you guys think?


it is not supposed to rotate by itself at all. this damages the bracelet and causes screws to be lose. looks fine but if uncomfortable return it asap


----------



## janed0e

It’s really personal preference! Some people prefer it to be fitted. If it’s uncomfortable I would exchange it! The size 15 fit me exactly the way it does on you but I went with a size 16. I also noticed when I try to stack, the 15 would go under the other bracelets and I didn’t like that.


----------



## juicy couture jen

ssx3 said:


> Hi guys! I just made my first love bracelet purchase and never thought sizing would be such an issue. I also between size 15 and 16. I purchased size 15 as SA insisted that’s how it suppose to fit but after trying on later, it feels uncomfortable. It doesn’t rotate by itself and hard to rotate manually. It also both me on my wrist bone. Here are pictures of size 15. What do you guys think?



What’s your wrist size? If it feels uncomfortable, I’d definitely size up.


----------



## ssx3

janed0e said:


> It’s really personal preference! Some people prefer it to be fitted. If it’s uncomfortable I would exchange it! The size 15 fit me exactly the way it does on you but I went with a size 16. I also noticed when I try to stack, the 15 would go under the other bracelets and I didn’t like that.


Without reading what size you had on, I loved the way it looks on you!! Same, I would hope to add to the collection later and stack with either Juste un Clou or VCA Alhambra.

btw i LOVE your stacks!!! What are your wearing on top of your love ring?


----------



## janed0e

ssx3 said:


> Without reading what size you had on, I loved the way it looks on you!! Same, I would hope to add to the collection later and stack with either Juste un Clou or VCA Alhambra.
> 
> btw i LOVE your stacks!!! What are your wearing on top of your love ring?



awww thank you! yea you definitely can’t go wrong with either 15 or 16. Just the stacking situation helped me make my decision.

I stacked my Love ring with these 2 rings in rose gold:









						1.5mm Full Eternity Wedding Band/ Super Value Micro Pave - Etsy
					

This Wedding Bands item by QCustomJewelry has 482 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Garden Grove, CA. Listed on Dec 16, 2022




					www.etsy.com
				












						Nelly Diamond Bubble Band | Wedding & Bridal Jewelry | Anye Designs
					

A larger version of our Nadia band, Nelly features 7 larger diamonds with shared prongs. 7  Round Diamonds Weight: 0.72ct. / 3.10mm Color: G Shape: Round




					anyedesigns.com


----------



## ssx3

juicy couture jen said:


> What’s your wrist size? If it feels uncomfortable, I’d definitely size up.


Its 14 cm.


----------



## juicy couture jen

ssx3 said:


> Its 14 cm.



Yeah, I’d size up for sure. Mine is 15 cm and I had a size 16 bracelet. It fit but when I made a fist, it was uncomfortable. I sized up to 17 and now it feels a lot better. It does move up my arm a little further but I don’t  mind.


----------



## emo4488

ssx3 said:


> Its 14 cm.


I have the same size wrist and cartier insisted the 15 was right. After a few days of trying, I felt relieved to take it off. The screws kept scratching me and leaving indents. I got the 16 instead which felt huge at the time. (Which btw, cartier also then said was perfect!) The 16 is actually perfect when it is hot and humid (but a bit big in winter). I also like that I can push it up my wrist to get it away from my keyboard or while doing dishes. Despite what others say, I think I would scratch it more if it sat at my wrist.

With the 15, it could turn and I could put one finger under it. The 16 also can turn easily but doesn’t turn on its own. I can put 3 fingers under it typically and 2 when it is hot.

I think how your wrist is shaped also plays into how it feels which is why some with a 14 wrist like the size 15 and some like the 16. So really only you can tell what is comfortable unfortunately....


----------



## xblackxstarx

I don't know if it helps but i got my love bracelet about 8 years ago and it was fitted like your smaller bracelet . I have gained weight i put on a couple of stone and been pregnant since and it still fits comfortably. I would say the bigger size will probably always be too big for you even if you put on quite a bit of weight .


----------



## Chewy.

Mya42 said:


> For me my wrist size was 6-6.2 inches and about 15.2 centimeters. The cartier wrist sizer on me was 15.5. I went with the 17. I think 18 would be too big, not sure about a 16 but I think it might be tight.



I think it really depends on your personal preference and how you plan to wear it. I'm a size 16 and decided to buy a size 17, instead of 18, because I like how it just lays flat on my wrist, doesn't move up and down whenever I walk or exercise. It also stays put when I do errands, wash the dishes or play with my dog. 
It's also very comfortable when I sleep. The screws doesn't hurt my skin. It also gives me that security that the screws won't easily get loose from constant moving. 
Just get what feels right for you and your lifestyle.


----------



## pursemaniac1969

My wrist is 14cm, what size love should I get.  Size 16 seemed too loose.  I also want to stack with JuC


----------



## Swanky

It’s personal preference… my wrist is just over 14, like maybe 14.25 and I like the 16cm Love.


----------



## pursemaniac1969

I have 14cm wrist and my arm is slender.  My SA recommended size 16 love.  It seemed so loose.  Bracelet would slide up 6cm from wrist bone and 2cm below wrist bone.  I plan to stack with regular JUC.  If I go down a size love 15,and get JUC 15, the two would overlap.


----------



## Swanky

Mine is also 14, have never heard it referred to as kids size!
It’s personal preference… I like 16 best.

I merged your thread into the Love Sizing thread, I just posted a pic above of my 14 wrist with a 16 small Love with diamonds.


----------



## vodense

I bought a size 17 but I’m now in doubt if I chose the right size. What would you guys suggest my size is if my wrist is 14.5 cm at the
bone? What are your experiences?

I have been to the store several times and have tried both 16 and 17. My SA adviced me to go with 16 but I ended up buying the 17 in case I swell up when working out or when humid. But it’s quite loose. If they had a 16.5 it would be perfect. The 16 is still loose but it still left indentations on me after I tried it on. The 17 can turn on its own. The 16 can’t even turn manually. I’m wondering if I should exchange my bracelet to size 16 or if I made the right choice with size 17?

Or should I go with the small love in size 16? I feel like its the perfect size. It’s much more comfortable and feels a little bigger than the regular love but it also looks a lot different.

I attached a mod shot photo of me with both small and regular love in size 16. I don’t have a picture of me with the 17 but it sits a bit looser.


----------



## Cat Fondler

Always personal preference of course, and arm shapes vary so widely, but from what I’ve heard and speaking from personal experience choosing a bracelet sized 1.5cm larger is often recommended. My wrist is 15.5 cm and I have the 17 in both the reg love and thin love. For me a size 18 (2.5 cm larger) would have been way too big. I will say the thin love is more comfortable because it is lighter weight and even though it is the same size as my reg love, feels a bit looser because it is narrower—if you’ve ever worn a wide band ring and a narrow ring each in the same size that’s the same idea. I love the look of both but the thin is definitely daintier. Bonus is that I can remove it any time and sometimes I wear it with my reg love, or stacked with a small chain bracelet on my other wrist. Are you considering stacking? That’s another thing to take into account. Hope this helps—it can be a tough decision ( I also wished  16.5 size existed, but several SA’s have helped confirm the 17 is right for me.) Good luck and let us know what you decide! Maybe another trip to the boutique to try out the 16 again would help.


----------



## BirkinLover77

vodense said:


> I bought a size 17 but I’m now in doubt if I chose the right size. What would you guys suggest my size is if my wrist is 14.5 cm at the
> bone? What are your experiences?
> 
> I have been to the store several times and have tried both 16 and 17. My SA adviced me to go with 16 but I ended up buying the 17 in case I swell up when working out or when humid. But it’s quite loose. If they had a 16.5 it would be perfect. The 16 is still loose but it still left indentations on me after I tried it on. The 17 can turn on its own. The 16 can’t even turn manually. I’m wondering if I should exchange my bracelet to size 16 or if I made the right choice with size 17?
> 
> Or should I go with the small love in size 16? I feel like its the perfect size. It’s much more comfortable and feels a little bigger than the regular love but it also looks a lot different.
> 
> I attached a mod shot photo of me with both small and regular love in size 16. I don’t have a picture of me with the 17 but it sits a bit looser.
> View attachment 5128018


I think you should try on both sizes ( 17,16) back again for comfort but at the same time if you intend to stack for the future try on the Juste Un Clou with the love together it will help make your decision much easier. Comfort is very subjective some people like exact fit with not much movement verses a little room for summer months, weight gain and sleeping/swelling at nights. It’s often recommend if you are inbetween size to go 1.5cm upwards from your wrist that way you can’t go wrong.For example I am 16.5cm wrist and I choose 18 love, Juste Un Clou 17. My bracelets move up and down my arm but it’s great for me also I can stack additional bracelet in the near future if I so desire because I don’t want it to feel tight and constricted it would drive me up the wall hence an expensive mistake on my part. So for me I find trying on both bracelets together help make my decision easier and my heart at ease. I hope other members with your size wrist 14.5 will give you some more input on terms of sizes but keep in mind overall it is what you feel is comfortable on your wrist.


----------



## Gringach

vodense said:


> I bought a size 17 but I’m now in doubt if I chose the right size. What would you guys suggest my size is if my wrist is 14.5 cm at the
> bone? What are your experiences?
> 
> I have been to the store several times and have tried both 16 and 17. My SA adviced me to go with 16 but I ended up buying the 17 in case I swell up when working out or when humid. But it’s quite loose. If they had a 16.5 it would be perfect. The 16 is still loose but it still left indentations on me after I tried it on. The 17 can turn on its own. The 16 can’t even turn manually. I’m wondering if I should exchange my bracelet to size 16 or if I made the right choice with size 17?
> 
> Or should I go with the small love in size 16? I feel like its the perfect size. It’s much more comfortable and feels a little bigger than the regular love but it also looks a lot different.
> 
> I attached a mod shot photo of me with both small and regular love in size 16. I don’t have a picture of me with the 17 but it sits a bit looser.
> View attachment 5128018


My measurements are the same as yours and I have a 17. It’s true that Cartier recommends 1.5 cm gap but I do like how my bracelet moves on my arm. I tried the 16 and I did not like the feeling.
It really all comes to personal preference, there is no good or bad way to wear these bracelets.
Good luck deciding!


----------



## vodense

Cat Fondler said:


> Always personal preference of course, and arm shapes vary so widely, but from what I’ve heard and speaking from personal experience choosing a bracelet sized 1.5cm larger is often recommended. My wrist is 15.5 cm and I have the 17 in both the reg love and thin love. For me a size 18 (2.5 cm larger) would have been way too big. I will say the thin love is more comfortable because it is lighter weight and even though it is the same size as my reg love, feels a bit looser because it is narrower—if you’ve ever worn a wide band ring and a narrow ring each in the same size that’s the same idea. I love the look of both but the thin is definitely daintier. Bonus is that I can remove it any time and sometimes I wear it with my reg love, or stacked with a small chain bracelet on my other wrist. Are you considering stacking? That’s another thing to take into account. Hope this helps—it can be a tough decision ( I also wished  16.5 size existed, but several SA’s have helped confirm the 17 is right for me.) Good luck and let us know what you decide! Maybe another trip to the boutique to try out the 16 again would help.


I’m not a fan of stacking hence why I went with the regular first. However I might go with the sm just because of its comfort.
I’ve been to the store plenty to try both sizes and none of them are perfect. When I try the 16 I always think it’s a bit restrictive and the 17 is way too big. But maybe it’s better to have it too big than having it being restrictive


----------



## vodense

BirkinLover77 said:


> I think you should try on both sizes ( 17,16) back again for comfort but at the same time if you intend to stack for the future try on the Juste Un Clou with the love together it will help make your decision much easier. Comfort is very subjective some people like exact fit with not much movement verses a little room for summer months, weight gain and sleeping/swelling at nights. It’s often recommend if you are inbetween size to go 1.5cm upwards from your wrist that way you can’t go wrong.For example I am 16.5cm wrist and I choose 18 love, Juste Un Clou 17. My bracelets move up and down my arm but it’s great for me also I can stack additional bracelet in the near future if I so desire because I don’t want it to feel tight and constricted it would drive me up the wall hence an expensive mistake on my part. So for me I find trying on both bracelets together help make my decision easier and my heart at ease. I hope other members with your size wrist 14.5 will give you some more input on terms of sizes but keep in mind overall it is what you feel is comfortable on your wrist.


If I should go with comfort only I’d probably pick the sm one. A great idea to try it with something else. I was not planning on stacking but I do have a panthere watch on my wishlist, so perhaps I’ll try the bracelet with the watch to see which size is best. My plan was to have the bracelet on one arm and watch on the other but having the opportunity to have both on one arm is definitely nice



Gringach said:


> My measurements are the same as yours and I have a 17. It’s true that Cartier recommends 1.5 cm gap but I do like how my bracelet moves on my arm. I tried the 16 and I did not like the feeling.
> It really all comes to personal preference, there is no good or bad way to wear these bracelets.
> Good luck deciding!


Thank you for the reply, it’s nice to know I’m not the only one who went 2.5 cm up. How far down does your bracelet move on your hand and does it bother you in your every day life that the bangle is a bit looser?


----------



## Gringach

vodense said:


> If I should go with comfort only I’d probably pick the sm one. A great idea to try it with something else. I was not planning on stacking but I do have a panthere watch on my wishlist, so perhaps I’ll try the bracelet with the watch to see which size is best. My plan was to have the bracelet on one arm and watch on the other but having the opportunity to have both on one arm is definitely nice
> 
> 
> Thank you for the reply, it’s nice to know I’m not the only one who went 2.5 cm up. How far down does your bracelet move on your hand and does it bother you in your every day life that the bangle is a bit looser?


It goes down like in your picture I would say. And even more on my left wrist. And no I don’t mind really.. I am on the petite side and we have looooong winters here. When I wear long sleeves (and that’s often), I can still see my bracelet, which I like. And in summer, I like the way it moves on my arm. It looks more like a bangle  Finally, I noticed that I also wear my watches the same way. I believe it should be the way I like wearing my jewelry in general


----------



## kmang011

yumikins said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I just purchased a size 17 SM Love and was wondering what you all think of the sizing on me. My wrist measures ranging 15.5mm to 15.7mm, depending on the day. It feels comfortable, but I see a lot of people’s bracelet are able to go further up their arm. Does mine look too tight? I fear an 18 would look better, but would feel very loose.
> All opinions welcome! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122873
> View attachment 5122874
> View attachment 5122875



I have the same wrist size as you. I live in a hot and humid climate. I much prefer the 18.


----------



## Purrsey

What do you think of this fit? 
He took size 15 n 16 for me to try. He couldn't exactly screw the 15 as the inside screws are already hitting sides of my wrist. I'm here wearing 16. 

Price increase is on 15July.


----------



## Swanky

Purrsey said:


> What do you think of this fit?
> He took size 15 n 16 for me to try. He couldn't exactly screw the 15 as the inside screws are already hitting sides of my wrist. I'm here wearing 16.
> 
> Price increase is on 15July.
> 
> View attachment 5134311
> View attachment 5134312
> View attachment 5134313


I think the fit looks good. All that matters is your comfort!


----------



## Purrsey

Swanky said:


> It’s personal preference… my wrist is just over 14, like maybe 14.25 and I like the 16cm Love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127916


I just found out we have the same wrist size


----------



## Purrsey

I asked for JUC too to stack (1 size down). 

It's really pretty - but I think I didn't fall in love with it; but it would have made a difference if he let me try the JUC with diamond!


----------



## XCCX

Purrsey said:


> What do you think of this fit?
> He took size 15 n 16 for me to try. He couldn't exactly screw the 15 as the inside screws are already hitting sides of my wrist. I'm here wearing 16.
> 
> Price increase is on 15July.
> 
> View attachment 5134311
> View attachment 5134312
> View attachment 5134313


Looks good! Are you planning to pull the trigger??


----------



## Purrsey

XCCX said:


> Looks good! Are you planning to pull the trigger??



Depending. 
There'll be an AGM coming up at home. Lol. 

Funny thing is I have had no issue buying a Chanel flap but been thinking so long for this bracelet. And this now costs lesser than a classic flap (even the smallest one).


----------



## XCCX

Purrsey said:


> Depending.
> There'll be an AGM coming up at home. Lol.
> 
> Funny thing is I have had no issue buying a Chanel flap but been thinking so long for this bracelet. And this now costs lesser than a classic flap (even the smallest one).


I say go for it!!! You won’t regret it if you can wear something 24/7 that is


----------



## kayleel

Hi all, 

After 20 years of wanting the bracelet, I got the 17 reserved for my 15mm wrist as I was so sure I needed that one. But after trying it on today it felt soooo big. It would spin a lot if I would just rotate my arm. It would even stay put on the small side of the bracelet, if you know what I mean. Does yours spin that much with a loose fit? I guess I have got flat arms. I am so confused that I forgot to make pictures of the 17. I think it fits like Reese Witherspoon's bracelet. 

I like the fit of 16 better, near my hand there is not much space on the sides but it moves very easily on my arm. Though it's cold in the shop. Don't know about the fit in humid weather. 

What should I do?


----------



## kayleel

Pictures are of size 16


----------



## Phoenixmed

It looks gorgeous to me.  My wrist measures just smidge under 15 cm. 17 cm was having way down on my palm. Getting 16 soon and fingers crosssed.


----------



## kayleel

Phoenixmed said:


> It looks gorgeous to me.  My wrist measures just smidge under 15 cm. 17 cm was having way down on my palm. Getting 16 soon and fingers crosssed.


 

Thank you! I just measured my wrist with a string and then it's 14cm, with the cartier ruler it's 15cm. I guess 16 should be okay. 

Show us pictures when you have yours Phoenix.



Phoenixmed said:


> It looks gorgeous to me.  My wrist measures just smidge under 15 cm. 17 cm was having way down on my palm. Getting 16 soon and fingers crosssed.


 

Thank you! I just measured my wrist with a string and then it's 14cm, with the cartier ruler it's 15cm. I guess 16 should be okay. 

Show us pictures when you have yours Phoenix 




Purrsey said:


> What do you think of this fit?
> He took size 15 n 16 for me to try. He couldn't exactly screw the 15 as the inside screws are already hitting sides of my wrist. I'm here wearing 16.
> 
> Price increase is on 15July.
> 
> View attachment 5134311
> View attachment 5134312
> View attachment 5134313


I like it! 

Is the price increase globally?


----------



## andforpoise

pursemaniac1969 said:


> My wrist is 14cm, what size love should I get.  Size 16 seemed too loose.  I also want to stack with JuC


My wrist is also 14cm. I went with the 16 and I’m glad I did because it has room to move, but won’t turn on my wrist by itself (it will turn if I do myself). I think a 15 would’ve made me feel claustrophobic after a while. A 16 also gives my wrist room to swell a little during the summer months. That being said, it’s ultimately your wrist and your choice, just wanted to share my experience!


----------



## yayaisnan

kayleel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After 20 years of wanting the bracelet, I got the 17 reserved for my 15mm wrist as I was so sure I needed that one. But after trying it on today it felt soooo big. It would spin a lot if I would just rotate my arm. It would even stay put on the small side of the bracelet, if you know what I mean. Does yours spin that much with a loose fit? I guess I have got flat arms. I am so confused that I forgot to make pictures of the 17. I think it fits like Reese Witherspoon's bracelet.
> 
> I like the fit of 16 better, near my hand there is not much space on the sides but it moves very easily on my arm. Though it's cold in the shop. Don't know about the fit in humid weather.
> 
> What should I do?


Yes 16 100% looks like the right size.. 17 would be too big . My wrist is 14.5cm and i wear 16, and its a lot more snug than yours bc my forearms are chubby


----------



## yayaisnan

yayaisnan said:


> Yes 16 100% looks like the right size.. 17 would be too big . My wrist is 14.5cm and i wear 16, and its a lot more snug than yours bc my forearms are chubby



Pics for reference: my arm sticks out instead of being flat like yours so you shouldn't have an issue because i have plenty of room at the wrist


----------



## Purrsey

XCCX said:


> I say go for it!!! You won’t regret it if you can wear something 24/7 that is



Tbh I'm still not sold on the size 16. Haah. I feel it's a little "danglish" on me.  Not what I had imagine it to be sitting on me before ever putting on one. Maybe my wrist is pretty oval.  But then, when I tried yesterday, i feel my wrist was at my coldest/slimmest of the day (meaning I need to give it some room). 

Told SA I'll drop by tomorrow (last day of current price! Oh and I I left his business card in my back pocket jeans. It was washed and hanged last night. This morning I remembered and luckily it was still intact in the pocket. Crumpled surely but prints still in place. He told me to WhatsApp him before I left the store yesterday ). I want him to put on the 15 on me for real then I'll make the size decision for the plunge.


----------



## Purrsey

kayleel said:


> Thank you! I just measured my wrist with a string and then it's 14cm, with the cartier ruler it's 15cm. I guess 16 should be okay.
> 
> Show us pictures when you have yours Phoenix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I just measured my wrist with a string and then it's 14cm, with the cartier ruler it's 15cm. I guess 16 should be okay.
> 
> Show us pictures when you have yours Phoenix
> 
> 
> 
> I like it!
> 
> Is the price increase globally?


Pardon me as I'm not sure if 15Jul is global. Better to check with your in-country.


----------



## pmaclove

Purrsey said:


> Tbh I'm still not sold on the size 16. Haah. I feel it's a little "danglish" on me.  Not what I had imagine it to be sitting on me before ever putting on one. Maybe my wrist is pretty oval.  But then, when I tried yesterday, i feel my wrist was at my coldest/slimmest of the day (meaning I need to give it some room).
> 
> Told SA I'll drop by tomorrow (last day of current price! Oh and I I left his business card in my back pocket jeans. It was washed and hanged last night. This morning I remembered and luckily it was still intact in the pocket. Crumpled surely but prints still in place. He told me to WhatsApp him before I left the store yesterday ). I want him to put on the 15 on me for real then I'll make the size decision for the plunge.


Good luck!! Cartier problems LOL


----------



## Purrsey

Problem solved; I got the size 16. Ha.
15 actually looks better on me (IMO) but when it sits low and I bend my wrist, it's totally off comfort wise. 
And I forgot to test if I could slip it out of my hand (since to me it should be considered a loose fit). 
And I intend to keep it wrapped for a while first.


----------



## pursemaniac1969

Do you know what is the inner diameter in mm for size 16 Love?


----------



## nicole0612

There is definitely more than one correct size, it’s all about fit preference. It also depends on it if you will be stacking eventually and about the exact shape and contours of your arm and wrist.
My wrist is exactly 14 inches, like many here. 
My first Love was a size 17 because I loved the slightly more bangle fit vs a closer fit. I liked that I could push it up my arm when I did dishes or needed to reach deep onto something like the back of the freezer or if I dropped something under the seat of my car. I am sure all know the feeling when we reach our hand to grab something and are stopped short when the Love bracelet prevents entry of the hand into a small space!
I was happy for a couple of years until I started stacking one and then two more Loves. One looser fitting Love feels just fine sliding up and down the arm occasionally, but 3 clanging up and down is not very pleasant, and I think it loosened my screws over time. I started with a full-diamond Love and added two Rainbow Loves, so I resisted changing my size for a long time because it was such an investment and daunting to buy all 3 all over again. In the end I purchase one size 16 Rainbow Love so far, fearing the rumor that it will be discontinued and the fit is also good, just different. I mainly switched because I think a smaller size is better for me personally for stacking, though other people like more room for their stack, so it is just a personal preference. 
In addition, the smaller size is more comfortable for me during athletics, because I can easily secure it with two crossed over hair ties instead of a big sweatband needed for the 17 to prevent movement while running. However, it is slightly less comfortable than the 17 when I am reaching for something or flexing my hand because it is just wide enough to tightly slip over my wrist bone and dig in painfully when I move my hand while it is over my wrist bone. 
In the end, neither one is perfect, but the 16 is better, especially for stacking. I wish I had admitted this when I had just two 17s so I didn’t have to build my collection over from scratch now, but it’s hard to give up jewelry that has become a part of your constant attire, like your wedding set. They become very sentimental. 
My best advice is to try on bracelets in the 2 sizes being considered alone, and also stacked with one or two more; move your hand around (the SAs are fine with this as long as you are careful), flex your hands, pretend you are reaching for something in front of you or above your head, and make sure that there is no position where singly or as a stack they become uncomfortable. In my opinion, this is the best way to determine your best long-term size without taking home the wrong size first and making an expensive mistake.


----------



## Purrsey

I have buyer remorse. 
Ever since I took my size 16 home days ago, I didn't unbox it. Mainly I'm waiting for my sweat bands to arrive. And also partly I keep reminiscing  the size 15 I tried at the store lol. 

Yesterday I had the chance to try on my friend's 15, thankfully. I worn it for about 5mins.  And also realised my correct wrist size is actually 14cm. Sz15 feels and looks really right on me. I can easily rotate the 15 on my wrist too. 

Forgot to take pic. Below is size 16 I tried at store. I've been staring at this pic; and have this feeling I don't really like it (as in too dangly). 


Partly I was swayed by the SA who said 16 looks more natural on me. He thinks i am not a 15. Not wrong on his part; but I should have listened to myself. 

Cartier has return policy of 30days. I'm going to make a trip down for the exchange. Too bad I would have to top up the price increase  (right?).


----------



## yayaisnan

Purrsey said:


> I have buyer remorse.
> Ever since I took my size 16 home days ago, I didn't unbox it. Mainly I'm waiting for my sweat bands to arrive. And also partly I keep reminiscing  the size 15 I tried at the store lol.
> 
> Yesterday I had the chance to try on my friend's 15, thankfully. I worn it for about 5mins.  And also realised my correct wrist size is actually 14cm. Sz15 feels and looks really right on me. I can easily rotate the 15 on my wrist too.
> 
> Forgot to take pic. Below is size 16 I tried at store. I've been staring at this pic; and have this feeling I don't really like it (as in too dangly).
> View attachment 5141785
> 
> Partly I was swayed by the SA who said 16 looks more natural on me. He thinks i am not a 15. Not wrong on his part; but I should have listened to myself.
> 
> Cartier has return policy of 30days. I'm going to make a trip down for the exchange. Too bad I would have to top up the price increase  (right?).


how far does the 16 cm go down your wrist?


----------



## Purrsey

yayaisnan said:


> how far does the 16 cm go down your wrist?


 Definitely more than 2inches (somehow I noticed some forumers here tend to use this 2-inches reference ). I'd say more than 3, less than 4. 

Do you think that's a sign of sizing down?


----------



## Phoenixmed

Thought it would be helpful to show mine.  My wrist measures 15 cm on Cartier sizer.  I bought 17 and it was hanging quite low on my palm and flopping every time I moved my arm.  I exchanged for the 16.  Personally, I much prefer the “tight” fit.  It doesn’t move much and has never left my wrist since first screwed on.  Comfy for sleeping, the gym etc.  The pics show the extent it moves up and down my wrist


----------



## yayaisnan

Purrsey said:


> Definitely more than 2inches (somehow I noticed some forumers here tend to use this 2-inches reference ). I'd say more than 3, less than 4.
> 
> Do you think that's a sign of sizing down?


it's really personal preference. do you tend to like your bracelets loose with movement? i notice your other bracelet is snug fitting - would it annoy you if the love constantly went over it etc. if you're still thinking about it and haven't unboxed it may be a sign to go smaller but again its personal preference/comfort. there is no right or wrong


----------



## yayaisnan

Phoenixmed said:


> Thought it would be helpful to show mine.  My wrist measures 15 cm on Cartier sizer.  I bought 17 and it was hanging quite low on my palm and flopping every time I moved my arm.  I exchanged for the 16.  Personally, I much prefer the “tight” fit.  It doesn’t move much and has never left my wrist since first screwed on.  Comfy for sleeping, the gym etc.  The pics show the extent it moves up and down my wrist


This is exactly how mine fits. I love how it fits normally, but when i swell in the heat, (in NYC its about 90 degrees daily) it feels very uncomfortable, and i have to keep physically adjusting it down to my wrist bone. Does your move up and down with ease?


----------



## Purrsey

Phoenixmed said:


> Thought it would be helpful to show mine.  My wrist measures 15 cm on Cartier sizer.  I bought 17 and it was hanging quite low on my palm and flopping every time I moved my arm.  I exchanged for the 16.  Personally, I much prefer the “tight” fit.  It doesn’t move much and has never left my wrist since first screwed on.  Comfy for sleeping, the gym etc.  The pics show the extent it moves up and down my wrist



Thank you for showing this. 
I would conclude that it's really personal preference!


----------



## Phoenixmed

yayaisnan said:


> This is exactly how mine fits. I love how it fits normally, but when i swell in the heat, (in NYC its about 90 degrees daily) it feels very uncomfortable, and i have to keep physically adjusting it down to my wrist bone. Does your move up and down with ease?


It doesn’t move a lot but it does move somewhat.  With my arm hanging down  , sometimes it sits just above my wrist bone and then eventually falls to just the top of my hand.  It can only rotate around if I move it forcefully with other hand. Maybe after a hot bath I can feel it on my wrist a bit but it doesn’t leave marks and stuff like that.  
The 17 didn’t really touch my arm at all just flopped up and down every time my arm would move so I found that really uncomfortable and in the way


----------



## Phoenixmed

Purrsey said:


> Thank you for showing this.
> I would conclude that it's really personal preference!


Yes!  What I learned was that- when you have the right size for you, you will not want to take it off your wrist, it really feels like a part of you.


----------



## Purrsey

yayaisnan said:


> it's really personal preference. do you tend to like your bracelets loose with movement? i notice your other bracelet is snug fitting - would it annoy you if the love constantly went over it etc. if you're still thinking about it and haven't unboxed it may be a sign to go smaller but again its personal preference/comfort. there is no right or wrong



My VCA bracelet is pretty snug fit as I don't allow it to go too near the palm (SA did a good adjustment for me). Actually after the visit to Cartier, I have switched this VCA to my right and reserved my left for the love. Personally, I don't find them go well together (one is soft and the other is "heavier" look). But my right wrist is slightly smaller as it's my non dominant hand. So it feels looser now but still ok for me. 

Thanks for your input - I have a little some time to decide.


----------



## Purrsey

Phoenixmed said:


> It doesn’t move a lot but it does move somewhat.  With my arm hanging down  , sometimes it sits just above my wrist bone and then eventually falls to just the top of my hand.  It can only rotate around if I move it forcefully with other hand. Maybe after a hot bath I can feel it on my wrist a bit but it doesn’t leave marks and stuff like that.
> The 17 didn’t really touch my arm at all just flopped up and down every time my arm would move so I found that really uncomfortable and in the way



The 16 on me sounds exactly like your 17 (at least when I was at the store). It dances a lot when I move my arm. I thought maybe because I just wasn't used to it yet. 

I live near the equator so my arm should be at its perpetually swollen state already. Ha.


----------



## Phoenixmed

Purrsey said:


> The 16 on me sounds exactly like your 17 (at least when I was at the store). It dances a lot when I move my arm. I thought maybe because I just wasn't used to it yet.
> 
> I live near the equator so my arm should be at its perpetually swollen state already. Ha.



Yes yours looks how my 17 looked with my arm down.  But, interestingly, a lot of people on forum like it more dangly, like a bangle.  I’m excited to see what you decide.  It was quite the saga for me with wrist measurements, reading forum, trying to decide, exchanging etc.    Haha so I know what it’s like.


----------



## Purrsey

Phoenixmed said:


> Yes yours looks how my 17 looked with my arm down.  But, interestingly, a lot of people on forum like it more dangly, like a bangle.  I’m excited to see what you decide.  It was quite the saga for me with wrist measurements, reading forum, trying to decide, exchanging etc.    Haha so I know what it’s like.



I feel like you're describing me. I even felt a little embarrassed I'm questioning my purchase, which is not a small one. 
I feel better now knowing that this is normal. Lol.


----------



## yayaisnan

I'll post my experience too if it helps anyone. I have a size 14.8CM wrist. Was between 16/17 ultimately went with 16.

Size 16 (last picture when swollen at tightest you can see it kinda presses into me, first 2 in winter):





Size 17




Relevant factors for me:
- My forearms are meatier and stick out where as my wrist is small pictured below (size 16).
- I swell like crazy in the heat
- Originally had a size 16 small love for 3 years. Went with 16 to be consistent and stack so I didn't have to sell
- I hate bangles, even had my tennis bracelet shorted to be pretty fitted.
- Cannot stand when bracelets touch my palm



Ultimately a 16.5 would have been perfect for me as i well, but the 17 was WAY too big for my liking. So some of us have to choose the lesser evil depending on preference.


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks for the detailed pics @yayaisnan 

For my watch, likewise I don't like it to sit near my palm. Most of the time, it sits right there on my wrist bone. I do have a pronounced wrist bone. 


I have a very oval wrist and I must say love looks prettiest on a more rounded wrist. 





Actually I had always imagined/wanted the love to sit below my wrist bone (meaning towards my body). That's why i have been staring at my photo with the 16 in store and doubting my purchase.


----------



## yayaisnan

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for the detailed pics @yayaisnan
> 
> For my watch, likewise I don't like it to sit near my palm. Most of the time, it sits right there on my wrist bone. I do have a pronounced wrist bone.
> View attachment 5142090
> 
> I have a very oval wrist and I must say love looks prettiest on a more rounded wrist.
> 
> View attachment 5142088
> View attachment 5142089
> 
> 
> Actually I had always imagined/wanted the love to sit below my wrist bone (meaning towards my body). That's why i have been staring at my photo with the 16 in store and doubting my purchase.


i think you should size down because you have a very flat arm unlike me and you are second guessing your 16. you should exchange it and try it on, there is no issue with exchanging several times if needed..  just dont scratch it !


----------



## Phoenixmed

Your experience is so similar to mine!  I read your posts many times while deciding .  My 17 went even lower than yours.  I agree, I think Purrsey will enjoy smaller size more.  I also like my watches fitted high


----------



## yayaisnan

Phoenixmed said:


> Your experience is so similar to mine!  I read your posts many times while deciding .  My 17 went even lower than yours.  I agree, I think Purrsey will enjoy smaller size more.  I also like my watches fitted high


  its so crazy how diff one size can be on some wrists!


----------



## Purrsey

A quick run to the store. 
Left/top is 15. Right/bottom is 16. 





And when stacked with sm love in 15 too.


----------



## Purrsey

SA suggested I tried on both and walked around the store. In his view, he prefers me with 16 (of course he says ultimately it's wearer's preference/comfort), citing that having the bracelet resting on my palm, I won't feel it, compared to it resting below the wrist bone (size 15 the love doesn't cross over my wrist bone to the palm). I had to disagree the moment I walked around the store with 15. I could feel the weight with 16. But with 15, I really hardly feel it (which is to me, the main deciding factor).  I love how 15 clinches to my arm, not crossing over the wrist bone, and that's exactly how I have been wanting the love to look/be sitting on me. I'm so delighted i exchanged it (luckily no need to top up difference as he said it's just only size change). So 15 is it!




I also asked if he could give me a ring pouch as I like to carry the screwdriver with me (just in case it needs to be tightened when out).


----------



## Purrsey

Oops clings not clinches.


----------



## yayaisnan

Purrsey said:


> A quick run to the store.
> Left/top is 15. Right/bottom is 16.
> View attachment 5143677
> View attachment 5143678
> View attachment 5143679
> 
> 
> And when stacked with sm love in 15 too.
> View attachment 5143710


Perfect fit !


----------



## Phoenixmed

Purrsey said:


> SA suggested I tried on both and walked around the store. In his view, he prefers me with 16 (of course he says ultimately it's wearer's preference/comfort), citing that having the bracelet resting on my palm, I won't feel it, compared to it resting below the wrist bone (size 15 the love doesn't cross over my wrist bone to the palm). I had to disagree the moment I walked around the store with 15. I could feel the weight with 16. But with 15, I really hardly feel it (which is to me, the main deciding factor).  I love how 15 clinches to my arm, not crossing over the wrist bone, and that's exactly how I have been wanting the love to look/be sitting on me. I'm so delighted i exchanged it (luckily no need to top up difference as he said it's just only size change). So 15 is it!
> 
> View attachment 5143689
> 
> 
> I also asked if he could give me a ring pouch as I like to carry the screwdriver with me (just in case it needs to be tightened when out).
> 
> View attachment 5143691


I love it, think it looks perfect!


----------



## mjv0608

Hi all. I’m new to this. I got a classic love bracelet in 17. The SA suggested that size for me. I just went with it. Now two months later, it’s been very frustrating because it moves around so much. I would hate to lose money on it by reselling and getting smaller size. Do you think it looks to big on me. Should I get the 16? It goes down about 3.5 inches toward elbow and and inch into palm. Should I just get over it, ugh. I’ve measured my wrist at home and it’s between 14.5 to 14.75 on wrist bone. What do you guys think?


----------



## yayaisnan

mjv0608 said:


> Hi all. I’m new to this. I got a classic love bracelet in 17. The SA suggested that size for me. I just went with it. Now two months later, it’s been very frustrating because it moves around so much. I would hate to lose money on it by reselling and getting smaller size. Do you think it looks to big on me. Should I get the 16? It goes down about 3.5 inches toward elbow and and inch into palm. Should I just get over it, ugh. I’ve measured my wrist at home and it’s between 14.5 to 14.75 on wrist bone. What do you guys think?


xx  I think it looks perfectly fine though.


----------



## mjv0608

yayaisnan said:


> I think it looks perfectly fine though.


Ugh, so stressful.  It turns all the way around on my wrist and at times it sits the narrow way. How does your 16 fit?


----------



## yayaisnan

mjv0608 said:


> Ugh, so stressful.  It turns all the way around on my wrist and at times it sits the narrow way. How does your 16 fit?


Mine is pretty snug, it's better to have more room but the 17 fit me similar to you it sounds. It was rotating on its own which i didn't like but the 16 is uncomf sometimes. Check out my pics on page 60


----------



## emo4488

mjv0608 said:


> Hi all. I’m new to this. I got a classic love bracelet in 17. The SA suggested that size for me. I just went with it. Now two months later, it’s been very frustrating because it moves around so much. I would hate to lose money on it by reselling and getting smaller size. Do you think it looks to big on me. Should I get the 16? It goes down about 3.5 inches toward elbow and and inch into palm. Should I just get over it, ugh. I’ve measured my wrist at home and it’s between 14.5 to 14.75 on wrist bone. What do you guys think?


Mine looks about the same as yours. I started with a smaller size but exchanged it. The screws hurt at times.  I think had I started bigger I would have felt the same as you though! Totally normal to feel this way. I think it looks nice but if you aren’t sure, maybe try another size?

I tried cutting out the Cartier sizer and taping it on my arm in the bracelet size. It obviously doesn’t have the screws, but it is thicker so you can get an idea of how it will fall.


----------



## mjv0608

emo4488 said:


> Mine looks about the same as yours. I started with a smaller size but exchanged it. The screws hurt at times.  I think had I started bigger I would have felt the same as you though! Totally normal to feel this way. I think it looks nice but if you aren’t sure, maybe try another size?
> 
> I tried cutting out the Cartier sizer and taping it on my arm in the bracelet size. It obviously doesn’t have the screws, but it is thicker so you can get an idea of how it will fall.


Thank you for sharing your experience. I’m going to try that. Do you get use to all the movement?


----------



## emo4488

mjv0608 said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience. I’m going to try that. Do you get use to all the movement?


I keep it higher on my arm so it doesn’t move most of the time. I don’t like it dangling around my hand. I was planning to stack, but am now feeling different. It does slide around when I run but have learned to secure it with a bandana.


----------



## mjv0608

emo4488 said:


> I keep it higher on my arm so it doesn’t move most of the time. I don’t like it dangling around my hand. I was planning to stack, but am now feeling different. It does slide around when I run but have learned to secure it with a bandana.


Same. I was thinking of stacking also, but now I’m not so sure. It doesn’t really stay up for me.


----------



## Purrsey

mjv0608 said:


> Hi all. I’m new to this. I got a classic love bracelet in 17. The SA suggested that size for me. I just went with it. Now two months later, it’s been very frustrating because it moves around so much. I would hate to lose money on it by reselling and getting smaller size. Do you think it looks to big on me. Should I get the 16? It goes down about 3.5 inches toward elbow and and inch into palm. Should I just get over it, ugh. I’ve measured my wrist at home and it’s between 14.5 to 14.75 on wrist bone. What do you guys think?


Was at the same predicament. My 16 looks like your 17. After one week of purchase (not even unwrapped), I went in to exchange for 15. 
Definitely good to try your 16 at the store to have the feel. 

Likewise, i heeded the advice from SA that 16 is my size (I think somehow most SA prefers loose fit?). But decided the fit/comfort is really a personal decision. 

Good luck!


----------



## Gringach

mjv0608 said:


> Same. I was thinking of stacking also, but now I’m not so sure. It doesn’t really stay up for me.


My wrist is almost the same as yours (14.5 cm) and I have a 17 I received years ago. I don’t use my Love for the moment and got a small JUC in 16 that I was thinking to stack with it. However, I know I won’t since both my bracelets are on the loose side. They just overlap too much and I can’t stand it. I will stack my small JUC with my watch when I put my Love back. And if I really want to stack the Love, I will get a small Love. I think that’s what will work best with a loose fit. Or maybe the Clash or another classic size Love of course. But definitely not the small JUC. I don’t regret getting it as I love it but I will not use it as planned. I hope this can help


----------



## mjv0608

Gringach said:


> My wrist is almost the same as yours (14.5 cm) and I have a 17 I received years ago. I don’t use my Love for the moment and got a small JUC in 16 that I was thinking to stack with it. However, I know I won’t since both my bracelets are on the loose side. They just overlap too much and I can’t stand it. I will stack my small JUC with my watch when I put my Love back. And if I really want to stack the Love, I will get a small Love. I think that’s what will work best with a loose fit. Or maybe the Clash or another classic size Love of course. But definitely not the small JUC. I don’t regret getting it as I love it but I will not use it as planned. I hope this can help


Thanks, it definitely does help. I wanted to stack it with the small JUC like you but I know it’ll drive me crazy. How do you like the fit of the 17 love on your wrist? Does it go far down toward your elbow? Is it convenient for everyday?  I keep reading that if it’s the right size you won’t want to take it off. I don’t feel that way, so I’m wondering if it’s not the right size.


----------



## Gringach

mjv0608 said:


> Thanks, it definitely does help. I wanted to stack it with the small JUC like you but I know it’ll drive me crazy. How do you like the fit of the 17 love on your wrist? Does it go far down toward your elbow? Is it convenient for everyday?  I keep reading that if it’s the right size you won’t want to take it off. I don’t feel that way, so I’m wondering if it’s not the right size.


I loved my bracelet and I am sad I cannot use it anymore due to a painful wrist. It was great for everyday use and I didn’t take it off for years. It looked like a bangle and I always used it alone. I must say I prefer it on my right as it looks even bigger on my left.
I tried the 16 when purchasing my JUC and I did not like the feeling, although it looked nice.
I would advise to go the boutique and try the 16, you will see the feeling.
Good luck with your bracelet, you might keep the 17 after all


----------



## TiinaWithTwoEyes

Hi lovely ladies (and gents) of the Purseforum, I am hoping for your input. I have read through this thread twice and still find myself hesitating between sizes. 
The info: My wrist size is 14.5cm, give or take a bit, as I am not sure how to measure exactly, if the measuring tape or Cartier measuring device needs to be pressed against your skin or just lay on top it. 
I am eyeing a WG classic love with 4 diamonds. I will be wearing in on my non dominant hand (left) with a French Tank watch in small size that I wear quite fitted. It fits on wrist bone. I am not planning on stacking, this will be a one of purchase, and I am planning on wearing it 24/7. 
I have a quite active lifestyle, I do multiple sports, but mostly yoga and figure skating. I also have two kids. I do not plan on gaining weight or having more kids, rather maybe losing a few pounds, max. 5 lbs. 
I live in a temperate climate, where it is not hot nor humid, at least not for weeks or months on end. 
What size would you recommend for me? I was sized once at Cartier, but they sized me for my other hand, which has a thicker wrist. Then the SA said I should go for 17. I live quite far from Cartier, and plan on buying online. This is why I would like to be sure about my size. 
On my dominant hand (right) I wear a Tiffany bangle in size medium which is my "wedding bangle" as I do not wear rings... I like the bangle fit of the Tiffanys but I do take it off for the night and don't wear it for sport. Should I go for a tighter fit for the Love?
Any input would be really appreciated, especially if you wear your love with a French Tank watch. 

ps this is my first post but your reading your threads have helped me a lot in the past!


----------



## mjv0608

Gringach said:


> I loved my bracelet and I am sad I cannot use it anymore due to a painful wrist. It was great for everyday use and I didn’t take it off for years. It looked like a bangle and I always used it alone. I must say I prefer it on my right as it looks even bigger on my left.
> I tried the 16 when purchasing my JUC and I did not like the feeling, although it looked nice.
> I would advise to go the boutique and try the 16, you will see the feeling.
> Good luck with your bracelet, you might keep the 17 after all


Thank you for your input!


----------



## Purrsey

TiinaWithTwoEyes said:


> Hi lovely ladies (and gents) of the Purseforum, I am hoping for your input. I have read through this thread twice and still find myself hesitating between sizes.
> The info: My wrist size is 14.5cm, give or take a bit, as I am not sure how to measure exactly, if the measuring tape or Cartier measuring device needs to be pressed against your skin or just lay on top it.
> I am eyeing a WG classic love with 4 diamonds. I will be wearing in on my non dominant hand (left) with a French Tank watch in small size that I wear quite fitted. It fits on wrist bone. I am not planning on stacking, this will be a one of purchase, and I am planning on wearing it 24/7.
> I have a quite active lifestyle, I do multiple sports, but mostly yoga and figure skating. I also have two kids. I do not plan on gaining weight or having more kids, rather maybe losing a few pounds, max. 5 lbs.
> I live in a temperate climate, where it is not hot nor humid, at least not for weeks or months on end.
> What size would you recommend for me? I was sized once at Cartier, but they sized me for my other hand, which has a thicker wrist. Then the SA said I should go for 17. I live quite far from Cartier, and plan on buying online. This is why I would like to be sure about my size.
> On my dominant hand (right) I wear a Tiffany bangle in size medium which is my "wedding bangle" as I do not wear rings... I like the bangle fit of the Tiffanys but I do take it off for the night and don't wear it for sport. Should I go for a tighter fit for the Love?
> Any input would be really appreciated, especially if you wear your love with a French Tank watch.
> 
> ps this is my first post but your reading your threads have helped me a lot in the past!



I think the measuring is to be done at the wrist bone. I don't have a soft measuring tape nor printer so I cut out a paper strip and wrap my wrist then measure with a ruler. 

It boils down to your comfort preference. Hanging bangle is not my style; I don't like the Love to sit on my palm. I am 14cm and chose 15 (though SA likes me to be with a 16). 

In my country, the store is easily accessible (along the shopping street, there's even two Cartier stores within 5min walk). For your case, would you be able to exchange for size if the first isn't desired?

My choice is clear on 15 as the moment I was put on and I walked around the store, I didn't feel I was wearing it at all. For 16, it bothers me. 

I've been wearing it for less than 2days now. I don't feel it at all until there were moments I was snapped out and remembered i need to put on my wrist band as I was doing chores . It already has one very superficial scratch from keeping my little one's toys.


----------



## mocassinsetcafe

Hi everyone. Wanted to add my sizing experience. My wrist is exactly 14cm throughout my wrist (incl the wrist bone) and this is the size 16. I wouldn't mind the 15 but this size was recommended to me so I just went with it. I would love to know what you think about the fit.

Thanks for letting me post


----------



## Chaton

mocassinsetcafe said:


> Hi everyone. Wanted to add my sizing experience. My wrist is exactly 14cm throughout my wrist (incl the wrist bone) and this is the size 16. I wouldn't mind the 15 but this size was recommended to me so I just went with it. I would love to know what you think about the fit.
> 
> Thanks for letting me post
> 
> View attachment 5149026
> View attachment 5149027
> View attachment 5149028
> View attachment 5149029


On the forum, the majority of 14 cm wrists go with size 16, including myself.  With warm weather, you will be thankful as it then sits as if it were 1-1.5 inches from your wrist rather than the 2 cm difference.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Purrsey

mocassinsetcafe said:


> Hi everyone. Wanted to add my sizing experience. My wrist is exactly 14cm throughout my wrist (incl the wrist bone) and this is the size 16. I wouldn't mind the 15 but this size was recommended to me so I just went with it. I would love to know what you think about the fit.
> 
> Thanks for letting me post
> 
> View attachment 5149026
> View attachment 5149027
> View attachment 5149028
> View attachment 5149029



I think you look great in 16!

I'm like you at 14cm (wrist bone too). And I chose sz15. I don't prefer dangly style on me. I like it to stay snug and not slide along arm too much, and it doesn't cross over my wrist bone to my palm. 
Most importantly you're happy and comfy with 16.


----------



## mocassinsetcafe

Chaton said:


> On the forum, the majority of 14 cm wrists go with size 16, including myself.  With warm weather, you will be thankful as it then sits as if it were 1-1.5 inches from your wrist rather than the 2 cm difference.  Congrats and enjoy!



Thank you for the reassurance!



Purrsey said:


> I think you look great in 16!
> 
> I'm like you at 14cm (wrist bone too). And I chose sz15. I don't prefer dangly style on me. I like it to stay snug and not slide along arm too much, and it doesn't cross over my wrist bone to my palm.
> Most importantly you're happy and comfy with 16.
> 
> View attachment 5149062



The 15 looks beautiful on you! I think if I could choose now I would go with 15 but 16 isn't extremely loose so I can live with it!


----------



## Chaton

mocassinsetcafe said:


> Thank you for the reassurance!
> 
> I did thorough research on sizing prior to purchasing my Loves.  Additionally, if you plan to stack, stacking is better with a looser fit.
> 
> 
> 
> The 15 looks beautiful on you! I think if I could choose now I would go with 15 but 16 isn't extremely loose so I can live with it!


----------



## emo4488

mocassinsetcafe said:


> Hi everyone. Wanted to add my sizing experience. My wrist is exactly 14cm throughout my wrist (incl the wrist bone) and this is the size 16. I wouldn't mind the 15 but this size was recommended to me so I just went with it. I would love to know what you think about the fit.
> 
> Thanks for letting me post
> 
> View attachment 5149026
> View attachment 5149027
> View attachment 5149028
> View attachment 5149029


Looks beautiful! I have a size 13.5 left wrist and 14 right wrist and wear a 16 on the right. The screws on the 15 hurt after taking it home. On a hot and sticky day you will be thankful  Enjoy!


----------



## Purrsey

I am experiencing bloating as it's time of the month (first time in the 1-week wear of my new love). I never really knew my wrist bloats too (other than my tummy lol). 

It's just very little and will probably stay for 2 days before it goes away. So I'd say it's at its tightest now but fortunately not uncomfortable. 

For those who are still questioning about sizing, maybe this is something to consider in case you may experience more bloating than me. 

Current situation. Other days it goes up by another cm.


----------



## Purrsey

The bloat sure goes away fast.


----------



## BorntoRunandShop

Hello!  First time here in this section. Looking at getting a stack, the Love small yellow gold with diamonds and small white gold.  So my wrist where I want it is 6.20 inches and about 15.8 cm.  So I guess go up a size?  It says to add 1.5cm and go from there.  I like mine a little loose but not too loose. I don’t like tight  fit.


----------



## Swanky

BorntoRunandShop said:


> Hello!  First time here in this section. Looking at getting a stack, the Love small yellow gold with diamonds and small white gold.  So my wrist where I want it is 6.20 inches and about 15.8 cm.  So I guess go up a size?  It says to add 1.5cm and go from there.  I like mine a little loose but not too loose. I don’t like tight  fit.


I’d try on a 17 and 18. 
 My wrist is a little over 14, I wear a 16. It’s neither loose nor tight.


----------



## emo4488

BorntoRunandShop said:


> Hello!  First time here in this section. Looking at getting a stack, the Love small yellow gold with diamonds and small white gold.  So my wrist where I want it is 6.20 inches and about 15.8 cm.  So I guess go up a size?  It says to add 1.5cm and go from there.  I like mine a little loose but not too loose. I don’t like tight  fit.


I found I could wear a smaller size with the small love (size 15 was very comfortable on my 14 cm wrist) vs. the full size which felt smaller with the screws. I think you'd be fine with a 17. Just my opinion. Best to try them on if you can.


----------



## BorntoRunandShop

emo4488 said:


> I found I could wear a smaller size with the small love (size 15 was very comfortable on my 14 cm wrist) vs. the full size which felt smaller with the screws. I think you'd be fine with a 17. Just my opinion. Best to try them on if you can.


Good to know!  I should mentioned that I measured near where I want it as it will be next to my watch.  So it’s further away from the small part of my wrists near my palm


----------



## mrs_jlp

Hi everyone!

I would love some advice about my sizing. This is my first Cartier purchase and I want to make sure I get this right! I'm really just wondering if my fit is standard and if anyone else has similar issues. Note: I do want to stack someday with maybe the SM love and the reg JUC, so want to make sure this bracelet can accomodate!

My wrist is 16.7cm so my SA told me a Size 18 was perfect for me. I tried on 18 & 19 and thought the 19 was a bit large, but also felt the 18 was a little on the tight side. I figured maybe my lotion (and the humidity) that day made my skin a little dewy when I tried it on and that's why it didn't move around easily, so I went with the 18 assuming everyday wear would be fine. 

These are the photos of the Size 18 after 2 days. I feel like the screws on the inside "catch" on my skin and it doesn't move up and down easily. I have to shake my arm and once it's loose, it will move. Otherwise, it stays in place. So much so that I have indents from the screws and the bracelet itself (see second photo). Is this normal?

It doesn't hurt and it's not uncomfortable, but it feels like the cuff which stayed in one place when I tried it on. I've never really worn tighter bracelets before so I'm prepared for a period of time where I get used to it. Do you think I should size up to the 19 since I want to stack?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

mrs_jlp said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I would love some advice about my sizing. This is my first Cartier purchase and I want to make sure I get this right! I'm really just wondering if my fit is standard and if anyone else has similar issues. Note: I do want to stack someday with maybe the SM love and the reg JUC, so want to make sure this bracelet can accomodate!
> 
> My wrist is 16.7cm so my SA told me a Size 18 was perfect for me. I tried on 18 & 19 and thought the 19 was a bit large, but also felt the 18 was a little on the tight side. I figured maybe my lotion (and the humidity) that day made my skin a little dewy when I tried it on and that's why it didn't move around easily, so I went with the 18 assuming everyday wear would be fine.
> 
> These are the photos of the Size 18 after 2 days. I feel like the screws on the inside "catch" on my skin and it doesn't move up and down easily. I have to shake my arm and once it's loose, it will move. Otherwise, it stays in place. So much so that I have indents from the screws and the bracelet itself (see second photo). Is this normal?
> 
> It doesn't hurt and it's not uncomfortable, but it feels like the cuff which stayed in one place when I tried it on. I've never really worn tighter bracelets before so I'm prepared for a period of time where I get used to it. Do you think I should size up to the 19 since I want to stack?



Personally for me along with many others in this thread, I prefer a loose fit. To me it looks like the 19 might be a better fit especially for stacking later on but this is totally personal preference and what is comfortable for you. It doesn’t look like it falls “up” your arm (towards your elbow) very far. If this was the only piece you were planning to buy, maybe it might be fine on its own but I’d personally size up to the 19 if you plan to stack. It might feel larger at first but when you add other pieces they do tend to lay on your arm better than they would alone. And as far as the screw indentation goes, to me it’s normal as long as it doesn’t feel constricting. That’s just from the bracelet sitting on one position for a little while which happen with mine but I never have any pain or discomfort from it. Again personal preference but I’m a loose fit kind of girl. (:


----------



## Purrsey

mrs_jlp said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I would love some advice about my sizing. This is my first Cartier purchase and I want to make sure I get this right! I'm really just wondering if my fit is standard and if anyone else has similar issues. Note: I do want to stack someday with maybe the SM love and the reg JUC, so want to make sure this bracelet can accomodate!
> 
> My wrist is 16.7cm so my SA told me a Size 18 was perfect for me. I tried on 18 & 19 and thought the 19 was a bit large, but also felt the 18 was a little on the tight side. I figured maybe my lotion (and the humidity) that day made my skin a little dewy when I tried it on and that's why it didn't move around easily, so I went with the 18 assuming everyday wear would be fine.
> 
> These are the photos of the Size 18 after 2 days. I feel like the screws on the inside "catch" on my skin and it doesn't move up and down easily. I have to shake my arm and once it's loose, it will move. Otherwise, it stays in place. So much so that I have indents from the screws and the bracelet itself (see second photo). Is this normal?
> 
> It doesn't hurt and it's not uncomfortable, but it feels like the cuff which stayed in one place when I tried it on. I've never really worn tighter bracelets before so I'm prepared for a period of time where I get used to it. Do you think I should size up to the 19 since I want to stack?


It looks like we have similar fitting. And I'm a snug fit person.
And the marks from the screw is normal, even if it's a loose fit.


Like earlier poster mentioned, it's all personal preference. I cannot stand loose bangle resting on my palm. I did consider about going loose if I wanna stack in future. But  I may not stack in the end. Even if I do wanna play stack, I still have my other wrist  to play with lol.
At this moment, I'm happy with the sizing.

is it possible for you to make an appointment at store to try sz19 and walk around the store a bit?


----------



## Swanky

mrs_jlp said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I would love some advice about my sizing. This is my first Cartier purchase and I want to make sure I get this right! I'm really just wondering if my fit is standard and if anyone else has similar issues. Note: I do want to stack someday with maybe the SM love and the reg JUC, so want to make sure this bracelet can accomodate!
> 
> My wrist is 16.7cm so my SA told me a Size 18 was perfect for me. I tried on 18 & 19 and thought the 19 was a bit large, but also felt the 18 was a little on the tight side. I figured maybe my lotion (and the humidity) that day made my skin a little dewy when I tried it on and that's why it didn't move around easily, so I went with the 18 assuming everyday wear would be fine.
> 
> These are the photos of the Size 18 after 2 days. I feel like the screws on the inside "catch" on my skin and it doesn't move up and down easily. I have to shake my arm and once it's loose, it will move. Otherwise, it stays in place. So much so that I have indents from the screws and the bracelet itself (see second photo). Is this normal?
> 
> It doesn't hurt and it's not uncomfortable, but it feels like the cuff which stayed in one place when I tried it on. I've never really worn tighter bracelets before so I'm prepared for a period of time where I get used to it. Do you think I should size up to the 19 since I want to stack?


 
 This doesn’t look too snug at all to me, it looks just right!


----------



## XCCX

mrs_jlp said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I would love some advice about my sizing. This is my first Cartier purchase and I want to make sure I get this right! I'm really just wondering if my fit is standard and if anyone else has similar issues. Note: I do want to stack someday with maybe the SM love and the reg JUC, so want to make sure this bracelet can accomodate!
> 
> My wrist is 16.7cm so my SA told me a Size 18 was perfect for me. I tried on 18 & 19 and thought the 19 was a bit large, but also felt the 18 was a little on the tight side. I figured maybe my lotion (and the humidity) that day made my skin a little dewy when I tried it on and that's why it didn't move around easily, so I went with the 18 assuming everyday wear would be fine.
> 
> These are the photos of the Size 18 after 2 days. I feel like the screws on the inside "catch" on my skin and it doesn't move up and down easily. I have to shake my arm and once it's loose, it will move. Otherwise, it stays in place. So much so that I have indents from the screws and the bracelet itself (see second photo). Is this normal?
> 
> It doesn't hurt and it's not uncomfortable, but it feels like the cuff which stayed in one place when I tried it on. I've never really worn tighter bracelets before so I'm prepared for a period of time where I get used to it. Do you think I should size up to the 19 since I want to stack?


I am also a loose fit person and from all of the experiences of everyone here, it’s proven to be accurate that a 1.5 cm is an exact fit (what you have) and a 2 cm is a looser one.
My wrist is 16cm and I wear 18 bracelets.
Ofcourse, it’s completely your preference but I just wanted to highlight the different fits


----------



## yayaisnan

mrs_jlp said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I would love some advice about my sizing. This is my first Cartier purchase and I want to make sure I get this right! I'm really just wondering if my fit is standard and if anyone else has similar issues. Note: I do want to stack someday with maybe the SM love and the reg JUC, so want to make sure this bracelet can accomodate!
> 
> My wrist is 16.7cm so my SA told me a Size 18 was perfect for me. I tried on 18 & 19 and thought the 19 was a bit large, but also felt the 18 was a little on the tight side. I figured maybe my lotion (and the humidity) that day made my skin a little dewy when I tried it on and that's why it didn't move around easily, so I went with the 18 assuming everyday wear would be fine.
> 
> These are the photos of the Size 18 after 2 days. I feel like the screws on the inside "catch" on my skin and it doesn't move up and down easily. I have to shake my arm and once it's loose, it will move. Otherwise, it stays in place. So much so that I have indents from the screws and the bracelet itself (see second photo). Is this normal?
> 
> It doesn't hurt and it's not uncomfortable, but it feels like the cuff which stayed in one place when I tried it on. I've never really worn tighter bracelets before so I'm prepared for a period of time where I get used to it. Do you think I should size up to the 19 since I want to stack?


this is how mine fits as well. it def gets a bit snug on really hot days


----------



## mjv0608

I measure 14.5 at the wrist bone and the SA suggested the 17. It moves around a lot, if I could I would have exchanged it for the 16.  I think 1.5cm is preferable to 2.5cm that I have.  If possible try the other size on for a bit before you commit, I wish I had. Good luck.


----------



## TiinaWithTwoEyes

Purrsey said:


> I think the measuring is to be done at the wrist bone. I don't have a soft measuring tape nor printer so I cut out a paper strip and wrap my wrist then measure with a ruler.
> 
> It boils down to your comfort preference. Hanging bangle is not my style; I don't like the Love to sit on my palm. I am 14cm and chose 15 (though SA likes me to be with a 16).
> 
> In my country, the store is easily accessible (along the shopping street, there's even two Cartier stores within 5min walk). For your case, would you be able to exchange for size if the first isn't desired?
> 
> My choice is clear on 15 as the moment I was put on and I walked around the store, I didn't feel I was wearing it at all. For 16, it bothers me.
> 
> I've been wearing it for less than 2days now. I don't feel it at all until there were moments I was snapped out and remembered i need to put on my wrist band as I was doing chores . It already has one very superficial scratch from keeping my little one's toys.



Thank you for your advice. This thread is really helpful. I went with 16 because I don't want to feel it on. Will let you ladies know how it goes once it gets here (I ordered online.)


----------



## TiinaWithTwoEyes

mjv0608 said:


> I measure 14.5 at the wrist bone and the SA suggested the 17. It moves around a lot, if I could I would have exchanged it for the 16.  I think 1.5cm is preferable to 2.5cm that I have.  If possible try the other size on for a bit before you commit, I wish I had. Good luck.


This was really helpful for me. Thank you for your comment. I measure a hair under 14.5 cm on the bone so went with 16.


----------



## gummib

Hello! Need your thoughts please. I know that sizing is really based on personal preference but does this look weird or too tight to you? It sits right between the wrist bone and my hand and does not move. I can slip it to the other side of my wrist bone and it will stay there. There is no room for turning the bracelet around my wrist as well. It doesn't slide at all in both positions. It isn't painfully uncomfortable but tolerable. I mean, I probably can't gain any weight. I just bought this *brand new* from someone who had buyer's remorse and could not return for $5K! I couldn't pass it up haha! Worse case, I don't wear and keep it for my daughter's but does anyone prefer this fit or is it crazy to wear it this fitted? PS. I really have my eye on the yellow gold juste un clou so will that stack ok? TIA


----------



## tulipfield

gummib said:


> Hello! Need your thoughts please. I know that sizing is really based on personal preference but does this look weird or too tight to you? It sits right between the wrist bone and my hand and does not move. I can slip it to the other side of my wrist bone and it will stay there. There is no room for turning the bracelet around my wrist as well. It doesn't slide at all in both positions. It isn't painfully uncomfortable but tolerable. I mean, I probably can't gain any weight. I just bought this *brand new* from someone who had buyer's remorse and could not return for $5K! I couldn't pass it up haha! Worse case, I don't wear and keep it for my daughter's but does anyone prefer this fit or is it crazy to wear it this fitted? PS. I really have my eye on the yellow gold juste un clou so will that stack ok? TIA
> View attachment 5168769
> View attachment 5168771



Yours fits the way they fit in the original ads from 1970.  I think it's fine if you find it comfortable.  I do think it's better to get a looser fit if you intend to stack it though.


----------



## Purrsey

TiinaWithTwoEyes said:


> Thank you for your advice. This thread is really helpful. I went with 16 because I don't want to feel it on. Will let you ladies know how it goes once it gets here (I ordered online.)


We will be here.


----------



## Purrsey

gummib said:


> Hello! Need your thoughts please. I know that sizing is really based on personal preference but does this look weird or too tight to you? It sits right between the wrist bone and my hand and does not move. I can slip it to the other side of my wrist bone and it will stay there. There is no room for turning the bracelet around my wrist as well. It doesn't slide at all in both positions. It isn't painfully uncomfortable but tolerable. I mean, I probably can't gain any weight. I just bought this *brand new* from someone who had buyer's remorse and could not return for $5K! I couldn't pass it up haha! Worse case, I don't wear and keep it for my daughter's but does anyone prefer this fit or is it crazy to wear it this fitted? PS. I really have my eye on the yellow gold juste un clou so will that stack ok? TIA
> View attachment 5168769
> View attachment 5168771


Personally I'm a snug-fit but comfort should be number 1 since we wear it daily , if not 24/7.
Mine though snug, it can still slide a little along the wrist but won't rotate too (I can rotate it if I need to, at smallest part of my wrist).
From photos, yours looks more snug than mine - have you experienced wearing this at hottest time when our arm may swell? In case you haven't considered that.
So I heard with stacking, need to go a little bit loose. Any chance you can try out the stacking sizing at store ?


----------



## yayaisnan

gummib said:


> Hello! Need your thoughts please. I know that sizing is really based on personal preference but does this look weird or too tight to you? It sits right between the wrist bone and my hand and does not move. I can slip it to the other side of my wrist bone and it will stay there. There is no room for turning the bracelet around my wrist as well. It doesn't slide at all in both positions. It isn't painfully uncomfortable but tolerable. I mean, I probably can't gain any weight. I just bought this *brand new* from someone who had buyer's remorse and could not return for $5K! I couldn't pass it up haha! Worse case, I don't wear and keep it for my daughter's but does anyone prefer this fit or is it crazy to wear it this fitted? PS. I really have my eye on the yellow gold juste un clou so will that stack ok? TIA
> View attachment 5168769
> View attachment 5168771


it looks a bit tight, you can sell it to the real real or something though and get your money back and then some.


----------



## Gringach

gummib said:


> Hello! Need your thoughts please. I know that sizing is really based on personal preference but does this look weird or too tight to you? It sits right between the wrist bone and my hand and does not move. I can slip it to the other side of my wrist bone and it will stay there. There is no room for turning the bracelet around my wrist as well. It doesn't slide at all in both positions. It isn't painfully uncomfortable but tolerable. I mean, I probably can't gain any weight. I just bought this *brand new* from someone who had buyer's remorse and could not return for $5K! I couldn't pass it up haha! Worse case, I don't wear and keep it for my daughter's but does anyone prefer this fit or is it crazy to wear it this fitted? PS. I really have my eye on the yellow gold juste un clou so will that stack ok? TIA
> View attachment 5168769
> View attachment 5168771


This is how my friend wears hers. As long as you are comfortable, that’s the most important


----------



## mjv0608

TiinaWithTwoEyes said:


> This was really helpful for me. Thank you for your comment. I measure a hair under 14.5 cm on the bone so went with 16.


I think you’ll be so happy with the 16!


----------



## Maria333

This is s very helpful thread! I'm in the same situation now. Yesterday I went to the boutique and tried on 17 and 18. 17 is a little snug, there is some movement at the wrist base and it moves up the arm about 1 inch, but when it hits my wrist bone, it kind of sits there. It wasn't painful, but a little strange to feel something "stuck" there. Size 18 on the other hand has a lot of room, moves freely and can go up my arm about 2+ inches. With a little pressure I could turn 18 around the thinnest part of my wrist, it wouldn't turn on it's own though.
The SA convinced me it's too big and I purchased size 17 (classic version), but I'm having second thoughts now. Visually I think I like more a tighter fit, but I'm worried about comfort and also I didn't think about potential stacking. Also a female friend that was with me thought that a smaller size looked better and she actually liked the thinner version better.
Unfortunately I didn't take pictures of the larger size, but I took pictures of both thinner love and classic in size 17 (yesterday in black top, a few weeks ago in red top).  Should I keep it or size up or exchange for a thinner version? I'd appreciate everyone's opinions on the fit and look. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Maria333

Just found this thread after posting in a different thread, this thread has so much info! I'd really appreciate your opinions!!
Yesterday I went to the boutique and tried on 17 and 18. Size 17 is a little snug, there is some movement at the wrist base and it moves up the arm about 1 inch or less, but when it hits my wrist bone, it kind of sits there. It wasn't painful, but a little strange to feel something "stuck" there. I think it does move down my wrist eventually if my arm is pointing down.
Size 18 on the other hand has a lot of room, moves freely and can go up my arm about 2+ inches. With a little bit of pressure I could turn 18 around the thinnest part of my wrist, it wouldn't turn on it's own though.
The SA convinced me it's too big and I purchased size 17 (classic version), but I'm having second thoughts now. Visually I think I like the tighter fit more, but I'm worried about comfort later (in the store it didn't feel uncomfortable) and also I didn't think about potential stacking. Also a female friend that was with me thought that the smaller size looked better and she actually liked the thinner version better. The thinner version is also in size 17 and it felt a little looser and more comfortable than classic for some reason.
Unfortunately I didn't take pictures of the larger size, but I took pictures of both thinner love and classic in size 17 (yesterday in a black top, a few weeks ago in a red top). Should I keep size 17 or size up or exchange for a thinner version? I'd appreciate everyone's opinions on the fit and look. Thanks a lot!


----------



## yayaisnan

Maria333 said:


> Just found this thread after posting in a different thread, this thread has so much info! I'd really appreciate your opinions!!
> Yesterday I went to the boutique and tried on 17 and 18. Size 17 is a little snug, there is some movement at the wrist base and it moves up the arm about 1 inch or less, but when it hits my wrist bone, it kind of sits there. It wasn't painful, but a little strange to feel something "stuck" there. I think it does move down my wrist eventually if my arm is pointing down.
> Size 18 on the other hand has a lot of room, moves freely and can go up my arm about 2+ inches. With a little bit of pressure I could turn 18 around the thinnest part of my wrist, it wouldn't turn on it's own though.
> The SA convinced me it's too big and I purchased size 17 (classic version), but I'm having second thoughts now. Visually I think I like the tighter fit more, but I'm worried about comfort later (in the store it didn't feel uncomfortable) and also I didn't think about potential stacking. Also a female friend that was with me thought that the smaller size looked better and she actually liked the thinner version better. The thinner version is also in size 17 and it felt a little looser and more comfortable than classic for some reason.
> Unfortunately I didn't take pictures of the larger size, but I took pictures of both thinner love and classic in size 17 (yesterday in a black top, a few weeks ago in a red top). Should I keep size 17 or size up or exchange for a thinner version? I'd appreciate everyone's opinions on the fit and look. Thanks a lot!
> 
> View attachment 5170597
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170598
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170599
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170600
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170601
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170602
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170603


i think the size looks good, but if ur second guessing it maybe best to go back and try on the larger size. think of room for swelling as well. what is ur wrist size?


----------



## Maria333

yayaisnan said:


> i think the size looks good, but if ur second guessing it maybe best to go back and try on the larger size. think of room for swelling as well. what is ur wrist size?


Thank you for your response! I'm glad that it looks right. I might be able to go back to the boutique on Sunday. I don't have a measuring tape now, but I'll go buy it and post here. 
Thanks again!


----------



## Purrsey

Maria333 said:


> Just found this thread after posting in a different thread, this thread has so much info! I'd really appreciate your opinions!!
> Yesterday I went to the boutique and tried on 17 and 18. Size 17 is a little snug, there is some movement at the wrist base and it moves up the arm about 1 inch or less, but when it hits my wrist bone, it kind of sits there. It wasn't painful, but a little strange to feel something "stuck" there. I think it does move down my wrist eventually if my arm is pointing down.
> Size 18 on the other hand has a lot of room, moves freely and can go up my arm about 2+ inches. With a little bit of pressure I could turn 18 around the thinnest part of my wrist, it wouldn't turn on it's own though.
> The SA convinced me it's too big and I purchased size 17 (classic version), but I'm having second thoughts now. Visually I think I like the tighter fit more, but I'm worried about comfort later (in the store it didn't feel uncomfortable) and also I didn't think about potential stacking. Also a female friend that was with me thought that the smaller size looked better and she actually liked the thinner version better. The thinner version is also in size 17 and it felt a little looser and more comfortable than classic for some reason.
> Unfortunately I didn't take pictures of the larger size, but I took pictures of both thinner love and classic in size 17 (yesterday in a black top, a few weeks ago in a red top). Should I keep size 17 or size up or exchange for a thinner version? I'd appreciate everyone's opinions on the fit and look. Thanks a lot!
> 
> View attachment 5170597
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170598
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170599
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170600
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170601
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170602
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170603



Most of us would reminisce this stage. The sizing decision saga. 

I think it looks really good on you for 17. Not sure how much you wanna stack and what you like to add on. That will also help you decide if the thinner version is preferred (as some stacking pairs nicer with thin while some with the classic size). 

The slim love is more comfy because it doesn't have the two screws in the inner rim compared to regular. 

I actually feel 18 will rest too low on your palm but then I think it'd be best you can go to store and try again. Like what someone shared, cater to swelling as well if that may happen to you. Comfort should be number 1. 

For me it took me a week to decide to return to store to exchange on size.


----------



## Maria333

Purrsey said:


> Most of us would reminisce this stage. The sizing decision saga.
> 
> I think it looks really good on you for 17. Not sure how much you wanna stack and what you like to add on. That will also help you decide if the thinner version is preferred (as some stacking pairs nicer with thin while some with the classic size).
> 
> The slim love is more comfy because it doesn't have the two screws in the inner rim compared to regular.
> 
> I actually feel 18 will rest too low on your palm but then I think it'd be best you can go to store and try again. Like what someone shared, cater to swelling as well if that may happen to you. Comfort should be number 1.
> 
> For me it took me a week to decide to return to store to exchange on size.


Thank you for your advice, @Purrsey ! You mentioned that comfort should be #1 and I really gave it a thought. When I went back to the store I tried on both sizes again, 17 and 18, and realized that both are not super comfortable. It wasn't not awfully uncomfortable, but something felt off. I just didn't feel like this piece belonged to me.
I ended up exchanging for the thin version with diamonds and I like it so much more. It feels much more comfortable and I like the look of it better on myself vs. the classic bracelet.
Thanks again!


----------



## Purrsey

Maria333 said:


> Thank you for your advice, @Purrsey ! You mentioned that comfort should be #1 and I really gave it a thought. When I went back to the store I tried on both sizes again, 17 and 18, and realized that both are not super comfortable. It wasn't not awfully uncomfortable, but something felt off. I just didn't feel like this piece belonged to me.
> I ended up exchanging for the thin version with diamonds and I like it so much more. It feels much more comfortable and I like the look of it better on myself vs. the classic bracelet.
> Thanks again!
> 
> View attachment 5173777
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173781


Wow i think you look beautiful with the SM.  It looks like it's made for you i love that look! And it's size 17 right?


----------



## Maria333

Purrsey said:


> Wow i think you look beautiful with the SM.  It looks like it's made for you i love that look! And it's size 17 right?


Yes, it's size 17 as well. I guess because it's thinner it feels more comfortable and doesn't get stuck on my wrist bone.


----------



## Swanky

My first is a thin with diamonds as well, DH went to buy a regular but preferred the thin with diamonds for my petite wrists.  I love it!  But would like to stack a regular soon, then maybe another thin in a different color.


----------



## Maria333

Swanky said:


> My first is a thin with diamonds as well, DH went to buy a regular but preferred the thin with diamonds for my petite wrists.  I love it!  But would like to stack a regular soon, then maybe another thin in a different color.



I love the look of thin with diamonds, so elegant!


----------



## Etain

For those wondering about fit, I just purchased a pre-loved, four diamond Love bracelet. My wrists are 6.5”, 16.5 cm, and I purchased a size 18. There’s just enough room on the bracelet to slide my index finger between the bracelet and my wrist, and it slides easily up my arm— perfect for stacking. The bracelet just fits the widest part of my wrist at the bone. Personally, I would not size down. Hope this helps!


----------



## Purrsey

Etain said:


> For those wondering about fit, I just purchased a pre-loved, four diamond Love bracelet. My wrists are 6.5”, 16.5 cm, and I purchased a size 18. There’s just enough room on the bracelet to slide my index finger between the bracelet and my wrist, and it slides easily up my arm— perfect for stacking. The bracelet just fits the widest part of my wrist at the bone. Personally, I would not size down. Hope this helps!


This looks like the best fit. Congrats. Love that kitty silhouette.


----------



## Leohina

Hi Guys, I just purchased thin love for my non dominant hand. My wrist is 15cm, and my SA said size 16, but after reading tons of comments on here and I prefer looser fit, I decided to get 17. It goes down 2-2.5 inch down toward elbow from wrist. (1/3 of my forearm) The thing is that it hurts my wrist bone a lot. Maybe because it goes up and down and edge is very sharp. Size 16 definitely felt constricted when I made fist, and felt screw slightly so I opted for 17 instead of 16. Now I have bandaid on my wrist bone. Will I get used to it? Do I have to size up?


----------



## Swanky

It hurts? 
looks loose to me


----------



## XCCX

Leohina said:


> Hi Guys, I just purchased thin love for my non dominant hand. My wrist is 15cm, and my SA said size 16, but after reading tons of comments on here and I prefer looser fit, I decided to get 17. It goes down 2-2.5 inch down toward elbow from wrist. (1/3 of my forearm) The thing is that it hurts my wrist bone a lot. Maybe because it goes up and down and edge is very sharp. Size 16 definitely felt constricted when I made fist, and felt screw slightly so I opted for 17 instead of 16. Now I have bandaid on my wrist bone. Will I get used to it? Do I have to size up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179083
> View attachment 5179084
> View attachment 5179085
> View attachment 5179086
> View attachment 5179090


I think this is the PERFECT size. I much prefer the looser +2 cm fit


----------



## TiinaWithTwoEyes

mjv0608 said:


> I think you’ll be so happy with the 16!


I am so happy with the 16. I got it today. It is absolutely gorgeous. I feel that +1.5 cm is the perfect fit for me, even when stacking with my French Tank watch. Thank you ladies for all your advice!
I like how the white gold at Cartier is very steel like in color, it goes well with the watch IMO. I may add something delicate with diamonds later on. Any ideas?


----------



## Leohina

XCCX said:


> I think this is the PERFECT size. I much prefer the looser +2 cm fit


Thank you! I feel better now lol


----------



## Leohina

Swanky said:


> It hurts?
> looks loose to me


Yes somehow it hurts my wrist bone. I think maybe because it’s new and edges are sharp


----------



## Swanky

So odd, mine never did, not sure I've heard that before


----------



## Purrsey

Leohina said:


> Yes somehow it hurts my wrist bone. I think maybe because it’s new and edges are sharp


Maybe you can try to ask the store on this? It shouldn't warrant a bandaid!


----------



## Leohina

Also ot


Purrsey said:


> Maybe you can try to ask the store on this? It shouldn't warrant a bandaid!


its day 2 of wearing it and it actually got better. I guess I have to give a time for my arm to get used to it


----------



## lavida

Hello ladies, I’ve been reading and reading the pages, and my question doesn’t seem to have been covered. My brother is going to buy me my first ever Cartier love bracelet from abroad, as there isn’t a boutique near me. I’ve done the tape test and triple checked with a measuring tape, and I’m definitely 16-16.2cm. Does anyone have a size 18 regular Love to hand to measure the inner circumference and diameter width and length for me? I def need the width to be at least 5.7cm from just after screw to the other screw. I really don’t want to go for an 18 and wish I had askes for a 19 :/ 
Thank you!!


----------



## lavida

Hey congrats on your new beautiful bracelet!! Love the 4 diamonds and def wish to get that one next! I wanted to ask about the inner sizing? My wrist is 16-16.2cm, so similar to yours! Can you possibly measure the inner circumference going around but infront of the screws? Or the diameter width and height? My bro is going to pick a regular bracelet for me on his travel back, and I really want to get the right size. Thank you!!


Etain said:


> For those wondering about fit, I just purchased a pre-loved, four diamond Love bracelet. My wrists are 6.5”, 16.5 cm, and I purchased a size 18. There’s just enough room on the bracelet to slide my index finger between the bracelet and my wrist, and it slides easily up my arm— perfect for stacking. The bracelet just fits the widest part of my wrist at the bone. Personally, I would not size down. Hope this helps!


----------



## yayaisnan

lavida said:


> Hello ladies, I’ve been reading and reading the pages, and my question doesn’t seem to have been covered. My brother is going to buy me my first ever Cartier love bracelet from abroad, as there isn’t a boutique near me. I’ve done the tape test and triple checked with a measuring tape, and I’m definitely 16-16.2cm. Does anyone have a size 18 regular Love to hand to measure the inner circumference and diameter width and length for me? I def need the width to be at least 5.7cm from just after screw to the other screw. I really don’t want to go for an 18 and wish I had askes for a 19 :/
> Thank you!!


+ 2cm is plenty of room


----------



## Leohina

lavida said:


> Hello ladies, I’ve been reading and reading the pages, and my question doesn’t seem to have been covered. My brother is going to buy me my first ever Cartier love bracelet from abroad, as there isn’t a boutique near me. I’ve done the tape test and triple checked with a measuring tape, and I’m definitely 16-16.2cm. Does anyone have a size 18 regular Love to hand to measure the inner circumference and diameter width and length for me? I def need the width to be at least 5.7cm from just after screw to the other screw. I really don’t want to go for an 18 and wish I had askes for a 19 :/
> Thank you!!



19 would be way too big unless you want your bracelet very close to elbow. I’m 15cm wrist and for 17 it’s very loose already.


----------



## Chial819

Hi everyone, was hoping to get your thoughts on whether this looks too snug. My wrist is 14.5 cm at the bone and I went with a size 16. The bracelet doesn’t rotate on its own but I’m able to turn it. There is room for a fingertip between the bracelet and my arm. The bracelet catches slightly on my wrist bone but is able to slide over it.

Based on this thread, it seems people with my wrist size can go with either a 16 or 17, so I’m wondering if a 17 would’ve been better. I will probably want to stack eventually. I’m also concerned about potential weight gain since it feels like the screws are just touching the sides of my arm depending on how my arm is turned. I know personal preference also factors into sizing but any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Purrsey

Chial819 said:


> Hi everyone, was hoping to get your thoughts on whether this looks too snug. My wrist is 14.5 cm at the bone and I went with a size 16. The bracelet doesn’t rotate on its own but I’m able to turn it. There is room for a fingertip between the bracelet and my arm. The bracelet catches slightly on my wrist bone but is able to slide over it.
> 
> Based on this thread, it seems people with my wrist size can go with either a 16 or 17, so I’m wondering if a 17 would’ve been better. I will probably want to stack eventually. I’m also concerned about potential weight gain since it feels like the screws are just touching the sides of my arm depending on how my arm is turned. I know personal preference also factors into sizing but any advice would be greatly appreciated


Congrats. It looks to me the perrrrffffecccttt fit. Not snug not lose. Few ladies here will be envious. Yes to  those who pray for half size lol.

I personally think one size up is way too much. I don't see why this size can't stack beautifully.


----------



## Leohina

Chial819 said:


> Hi everyone, was hoping to get your thoughts on whether this looks too snug. My wrist is 14.5 cm at the bone and I went with a size 16. The bracelet doesn’t rotate on its own but I’m able to turn it. There is room for a fingertip between the bracelet and my arm. The bracelet catches slightly on my wrist bone but is able to slide over it.
> 
> Based on this thread, it seems people with my wrist size can go with either a 16 or 17, so I’m wondering if a 17 would’ve been better. I will probably want to stack eventually. I’m also concerned about potential weight gain since it feels like the screws are just touching the sides of my arm depending on how my arm is turned. I know personal preference also factors into sizing but any advice would be greatly appreciated
> 
> View attachment 5190306
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190307
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190309
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190310
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190311



looks perfect to me. I went through 3 pregnancies but my wrist or forearm never changed. you can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## yayaisnan

Chial819 said:


> Hi everyone, was hoping to get your thoughts on whether this looks too snug. My wrist is 14.5 cm at the bone and I went with a size 16. The bracelet doesn’t rotate on its own but I’m able to turn it. There is room for a fingertip between the bracelet and my arm. The bracelet catches slightly on my wrist bone but is able to slide over it.
> 
> Based on this thread, it seems people with my wrist size can go with either a 16 or 17, so I’m wondering if a 17 would’ve been better. I will probably want to stack eventually. I’m also concerned about potential weight gain since it feels like the screws are just touching the sides of my arm depending on how my arm is turned. I know personal preference also factors into sizing but any advice would be greatly appreciated
> 
> View attachment 5190306
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190307
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190308
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190309
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190310
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190311


perfect


----------



## candyfloz

Chial819 said:


> Hi everyone, was hoping to get your thoughts on whether this looks too snug. My wrist is 14.5 cm at the bone and I went with a size 16. The bracelet doesn’t rotate on its own but I’m able to turn it. There is room for a fingertip between the bracelet and my arm. The bracelet catches slightly on my wrist bone but is able to slide over it.
> 
> Based on this thread, it seems people with my wrist size can go with either a 16 or 17, so I’m wondering if a 17 would’ve been better. I will probably want to stack eventually. I’m also concerned about potential weight gain since it feels like the screws are just touching the sides of my arm depending on how my arm is turned. I know personal preference also factors into sizing but any advice would be greatly appreciated
> 
> View attachment 5190306
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190307
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190308
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190309
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190310
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190311



I have the same sized wrist as you and I choose 17cm as I was worried in the warmer months the 16cm would be too restictive and 'stick' to me! It's also more gold!


----------



## lumkeikei

My wrist is 14.6cm and I am planning to get size 17 because I live in a humid environment. I don’t like it sticking to me and my arm swells during summertime. Moreover I have small wrist but a meaty forearm.


----------



## candyfloz

lumkeikei said:


> My wrist is 14.6cm and I am planning to get size 17 because I live in a humid environment. I don’t like it sticking to me and my arm swells during summertime. Moreover I have small wrist but a meaty forearm.



That’s my exact thought process too!! I have quite meaty forearms too


----------



## Purrsey

candyfloz said:


> I have the same sized wrist as you and I choose 17cm as I was worried in the warmer months the 16cm would be too restictive and 'stick' to me! It's also more gold!


I'm curious to see how a 2.5cm allowance looks like. Mine is 1cm but I have small forearm so perhaps that's why I feel comfy wearing my sz15.

will it be ok I see your Love mod shot?


----------



## candyfloz

Purrsey said:


> I'm curious to see how a 2.5cm allowance looks like. Mine is 1cm but I have small forearm so perhaps that's why I feel comfy wearing my sz15.
> 
> will it be ok I see your Love mod shot?



Here you go! My love is 17 and small JUC is 16. The SA said the love 16 would be the perfect fit but I picked one size up so I could have more room - I do not regret my decision!


----------



## Purrsey

candyfloz said:


> Here you go! My love is 17 and small JUC is 16. The SA said the love 16 would be the perfect fit but I picked one size up so I could have more room - I do not regret my decision!


Thank you!
I actually think this 17 looks perfect and most importantly comfy on you.

This really shows we need to hear our own voice. SA told me I should go for 16 but I went back to exchange for 15.
Here's 16 on me.


----------



## lumkeikei

candyfloz said:


> Here you go! My love is 17 and small JUC is 16. The SA said the love 16 would be the perfect fit but I picked one size up so I could have more room - I do not regret my decision!


My arm looks like that size too


----------



## emo4488

Purrsey said:


> Thank you!
> I actually think this 17 looks perfect and most importantly comfy on you.
> 
> This really shows we need to hear our own voice. SA told me I should go for 16 but I went back to exchange for 15.
> Here's 16 on me.


It’s so funny bc the SA put me in a 15 and I went back for the 16. We have the same size wrist. My 16 looks the same as yours and does hang a bit too low. But the screws on the 15 was uncomfortable at times. It is all about preference for sure! I wish in the smaller sizes they would have a half size.


----------



## Phoenixmed

My wrist measures 15 cm and I have been wearing size 16 Love for few months now.  Have never taken it off and barely notice on my wrist!  Wear it to sleep, gym etc.

Found 17 too big for me.  Big range of personal preferences


----------



## Chial819

candyfloz said:


> Here you go! My love is 17 and small JUC is 16. The SA said the love 16 would be the perfect fit but I picked one size up so I could have more room - I do not regret my decision!



This looks great! I may size up based on this. Do you ever find the bracelet to hang down too low on your palm or move around too much?

Wearing the 16 hasn’t been bothersome but I keep dwelling on the fact that the sides of my wrist are basically touching the screws, so a 17 will prob be more comfortable and give me peace of mind both now and for the future (as well as more gold ).

Thanks to everyone else for the feedback and sharing your experiences!


----------



## candyfloz

Chial819 said:


> This looks great! I may size up based on this. Do you ever find the bracelet to hang down too low on your palm or move around too much?
> 
> Wearing the 16 hasn’t been bothersome but I keep dwelling on the fact that the sides of my wrist are basically touching the screws, so a 17 will prob be more comfortable and give me peace of mind both now and for the future (as well as more gold ).
> 
> Thanks to everyone else for the feedback and sharing your experiences!



I’ve taken the JUC off but this is me pushing the love as far as I can towards my hand - I don’t think it hangs too low so doesn’t get in the way. I usually push all my bracelets up my arm if I really want them out of the way and the 17 gives more room for me too do that so I have a bit more freedom.

The 16 didn’t bother me at all as well when I tried it on but I had the same where the screws would basically touch my wrists. I believe this is how Cartier bracelet is suppose to fit and SAs recommend that fit, but for me it wasn’t as practical given the bracelet is with me 24/7 it really doesn’t give much wriggle room. 

If you have the chance you should try the 17 vs 16 in store as we all have different arm shapes even if our measurements are the same!


----------



## Chial819

candyfloz said:


> I’ve taken the JUC off but this is me pushing the love as far as I can towards my hand - I don’t think it hangs too low so doesn’t get in the way. I usually push all my bracelets up my arm if I really want them out of the way and the 17 gives more room for me too do that so I have a bit more freedom.
> 
> The 16 didn’t bother me at all as well when I tried it on but I had the same where the screws would basically touch my wrists. I believe this is how Cartier bracelet is suppose to fit and SAs recommend that fit, but for me it wasn’t as practical given the bracelet is with me 24/7 it really doesn’t give much wriggle room.
> 
> If you have the chance you should try the 17 vs 16 in store as we all have different arm shapes even if our measurements are the same!



This is so helpful, thank you! I did try on the 17 in the store and it felt fine also, but like many members here I’m having second thoughts now. Good point on being able to push your bracelet up further to have it out of the way. I’ll def have to go back in to try on again


----------



## Leohina

wrist size 15cm my love is size 17. Sa said 16 but I felt screw and only 1cm between my wrist and bracelet worried me. I read tons of posts here and majority of people with my wrist size goes with size 17. But again it’s personal preference Mine goes down to 1/3 of my arm


----------



## katyyu2001

mjv0608 said:


> I measure 14.5 at the wrist bone and the SA suggested the 17. It moves around a lot, if I could I would have exchanged it for the 16.  I think 1.5cm is preferable to 2.5cm that I have.  If possible try the other size on for a bit before you commit, I wish I had. Good luck.


I am 14.5 and I got size 16 and debating daily if I should’ve exchange to size 17. Ugh


----------



## candyfloz

katyyu2001 said:


> I am 14.5 and I got size 16 and debating daily if I should’ve exchange to size 17. Ugh



My opinion would be to size up as you’re wearing the piece all day everyday as sizing up would mean the bracelet isn’t so restrictive! I think a lot of us agree to size up although it is personal preference. If you are able you to visit the store and try on


----------



## Leohina

katyyu2001 said:


> I am 14.5 and I got size 16 and debating daily if I should’ve exchange to size 17. Ugh


 How does it feel? Do u have pic? If you can put one finger between bracelet and arm it’s plenty.


----------



## katyyu2001

Leohina said:


> How does it feel? Do u have pic? If you can put one finger between bracelet and arm it’s plenty.


Here are the pictures on size 16.


----------



## yayaisnan

katyyu2001 said:


> Here are the pictures on size 16.


i think it looks like the perfect fit


----------



## Leohina

katyyu2001 said:


> Here are the pictures on size 16.


I would go 17.


----------



## katyyu2001

Leohina said:


> I would go 17.


Let me go try a size 17. The Ss told me size 16 fit me so I didn’t try the size 17. Then find out everyone say go with one size larger.


----------



## mjv0608

Chial819 said:


> Hi everyone, was hoping to get your thoughts on whether this looks too snug. My wrist is 14.5 cm at the bone and I went with a size 16. The bracelet doesn’t rotate on its own but I’m able to turn it. There is room for a fingertip between the bracelet and my arm. The bracelet catches slightly on my wrist bone but is able to slide over it.
> 
> Based on this thread, it seems people with my wrist size can go with either a 16 or 17, so I’m wondering if a 17 would’ve been better. I will probably want to stack eventually. I’m also concerned about potential weight gain since it feels like the screws are just touching the sides of my arm depending on how my arm is turned. I know personal preference also factors into sizing but any advice would be greatly appreciated
> 
> View attachment 5190306
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190307
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190308
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190309
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190310
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190311





katyyu2001 said:


> I am 14.5 and I got size 16 and debating daily if I should’ve exchange to size 17. Ugh



I think it looks perfect


----------



## mjv0608

katyyu2001 said:


> I am 14.5 and I got size 16 and debating daily if I should’ve exchange to size 17. Ugh



It’s so stressful! I’ve had the size 17 for 3 months and I’m still struggling with the size. It moves around a lot. From your pictures it seems the 16 fits you nicely. It might be helpful if you can try the 17. Good luck.


----------



## vodense

I’m also 14.5 cm in wrist size - initially thought the 16 was the perfect size and it’s also what my SA recommended, but from reading on the forum I went with the 17.

The 17 could rotate on its own so I went back and exchanged it for 16. When I got back home with the size 16 and wore it for a day (not doing chores that could scratch the bracelet), I knew that it would be too restrictive. Luckily I did all this in the summer when the weather was the most humid. I swell up a lot. Otherwise I’d probably keep the 16. What I noticed with the 16 was when I flexed my hand, and the bracelet was closest to my palm, I could feel the screws. It felt really restrictive whenever the bracelet would fall to my palm by gravity because then I’d have to maneuver it around in order for me to use my hand properly. 

I ended up exchanging it back to a 17 and even though it sometimes feels too big (it can spin on its own), I love it way more than the size 16. A half size would be perfect though.


----------



## hers4eva

vodense said:


> I’m also 14.5 cm in wrist size - initially thought the 16 was the perfect size and it’s also what my SA recommended, but from reading on the forum I went with the 17.
> 
> The 17 could rotate on its own so I went back and exchanged it for 16. When I got back home with the size 16 and wore it for a day (not doing chores that could scratch the bracelet), I knew that it would be too restrictive. Luckily I did all this in the summer when the weather was the most humid. I swell up a lot. Otherwise I’d probably keep the 16. What I noticed with the 16 was when I flexed my hand, and the bracelet was closest to my palm, I could feel the screws. It felt really restrictive whenever the bracelet would fall to my palm by gravity because then I’d have to maneuver it around in order for me to use my hand properly.
> 
> I ended up exchanging it back to a 17 and even though it sometimes feels too big (it can spin on its own), I love it way more than the size 16. A half size would be perfect though.




Does yours spin all the way around even though it’s oval shaped?

I found a 14 cm wrist fits a size 16 so perfectly and so comfortable, it does not spin around in a full circle.


----------



## vodense

hers4eva said:


> Does yours spin all the way around even though it’s oval shaped?
> 
> I found a 14 cm wrist fits a size 16 so perfectly and so comfortable, it does not spin around in a full circle.


Yes, it spins all the way around. My wrist is more round than oval. 
A size 16.5 would have been perfect for me. I think 2 cm difference is the preferable size but it’s all personal preference.


----------



## kmang011

I wanted to give an update. I originally posted in May asking about advice for choosing a size for the love bracelet. I received excellent advice on here. I feel that updates are helpful to others, so I wanted to post my own update as a small thank you to this community. I hope it can help someone else in their sizing decision.

I received my YG classic love in May as my first Mother’s Day gift. I went in person to the boutique and I was fitted as 17 and that’s what I purchased. I am a true 17 and not really in between sizes. The ladies at the boutique told me that it was the right size, undoubtedly, and I would get used to it over time. The 18 was far too big for me and it would be prone to scratching. That night, I agonized over whether I regretted my purchase and should’ve gotten an 18 instead. I went with my gut and I promptly exchanged  it the next morning, less than 24 hours later, for the 18. I’ve worn it every day for four months now and I have no regrets.

If you are in between sizes I recommend sizing up. First, it’s an expensive purchase and it’s totally OK to agonize over sizing. It’s a lot of money. Second, life happens. I live in South Florida and the humidity makes my wrist swell. Think about summers and your climate. Tight and sweaty is awful. People gain weight, swell, get pregnant. I’m postpartum myself. Third, you can’t make too tight or too small bigger.  But there are tricks to prevent “a little loose” from sliding and driving  you crazy, and scratching. That’s why I attached the photos to this post. When I want to prevent it from scratching on things or other jewelry pieces, when I want to do housework, type, exercise, cook, do the dishes, etc. I use a scrunchie. It does not only prevent it from scratching on other things but also it does not slide at all. I wear it higher up on my arm out of personal preference. Any scrunchie or wristband works. I love this one from pansy co. I buy bras and undies from there but I bought it for only 3 dollars. I have an infant so I find myself using it a lot. It really works wonders. Overall I like a “loose” fit and that’s what I was going for but when I need it to stay in place this also works.


----------



## XCCX

kmang011 said:


> I wanted to give an update. I originally posted in May asking about advice for choosing a size for the love bracelet. I received excellent advice on here. I feel that updates are helpful to others, so I wanted to post my own update as a small thank you to this community. I hope it can help someone else in their sizing decision.
> 
> I received my YG classic love in May as my first Mother’s Day gift. I went in person to the boutique and I was fitted as 17 and that’s what I purchased. I am a true 17 and not really in between sizes. The ladies at the boutique told me that it was the right size, undoubtedly, and I would get used to it over time. The 18 was far too big for me and it would be prone to scratching. That night, I agonized over whether I regretted my purchase and should’ve gotten an 18 instead. I went with my gut and I promptly exchanged  it the next morning, less than 24 hours later, for the 18. I’ve worn it every day for four months now and I have no regrets.
> 
> If you are in between sizes I recommend sizing up. First, it’s an expensive purchase and it’s totally OK to agonize over sizing. It’s a lot of money. Second, life happens. I live in South Florida and the humidity makes my wrist swell. Think about summers and your climate. Tight and sweaty is awful. People gain weight, swell, get pregnant. I’m postpartum myself. Third, you can’t make too tight or too small bigger.  But there are tricks to prevent “a little loose” from sliding and driving  you crazy, and scratching. That’s why I attached the photos to this post. When I want to prevent it from scratching on things or other jewelry pieces, when I want to do housework, type, exercise, cook, do the dishes, etc. I use a scrunchie. It does not only prevent it from scratching on other things but also it does not slide at all. I wear it higher up on my arm out of personal preference. Any scrunchie or wristband works. I love this one from pansy co. I buy bras and undies from there but I bought it for only 3 dollars. I have an infant so I find myself using it a lot. It really works wonders. Overall I like a “loose” fit and that’s what I was going for but when I need it to stay in place this also works.
> 
> View attachment 5194930
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194931
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194932


Thank you for taking the time to write this  your bracelet is beautiful!
May I ask you what’s your wrist measurement? As that would be very helpful too


----------



## kmang011

XCCX said:


> Thank you for taking the time to write this  your bracelet is beautiful!
> May I ask you what’s your wrist measurement? As that would be very helpful too



yes! My wrist measurement is either 15.25 or 15.5 inches.


----------



## Purrsey

kmang011 said:


> I wanted to give an update. I originally posted in May asking about advice for choosing a size for the love bracelet. I received excellent advice on here. I feel that updates are helpful to others, so I wanted to post my own update as a small thank you to this community. I hope it can help someone else in their sizing decision.
> 
> I received my YG classic love in May as my first Mother’s Day gift. I went in person to the boutique and I was fitted as 17 and that’s what I purchased. I am a true 17 and not really in between sizes. The ladies at the boutique told me that it was the right size, undoubtedly, and I would get used to it over time. The 18 was far too big for me and it would be prone to scratching. That night, I agonized over whether I regretted my purchase and should’ve gotten an 18 instead. I went with my gut and I promptly exchanged  it the next morning, less than 24 hours later, for the 18. I’ve worn it every day for four months now and I have no regrets.
> 
> If you are in between sizes I recommend sizing up. First, it’s an expensive purchase and it’s totally OK to agonize over sizing. It’s a lot of money. Second, life happens. I live in South Florida and the humidity makes my wrist swell. Think about summers and your climate. Tight and sweaty is awful. People gain weight, swell, get pregnant. I’m postpartum myself. Third, you can’t make too tight or too small bigger.  But there are tricks to prevent “a little loose” from sliding and driving  you crazy, and scratching. That’s why I attached the photos to this post. When I want to prevent it from scratching on things or other jewelry pieces, when I want to do housework, type, exercise, cook, do the dishes, etc. I use a scrunchie. It does not only prevent it from scratching on other things but also it does not slide at all. I wear it higher up on my arm out of personal preference. Any scrunchie or wristband works. I love this one from pansy co. I buy bras and undies from there but I bought it for only 3 dollars. I have an infant so I find myself using it a lot. It really works wonders. Overall I like a “loose” fit and that’s what I was going for but when I need it to stay in place this also works.
> 
> View attachment 5194930
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194931
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194932


This definitely is helpful for those struggling with sizing decision! 

initially I wore wrist band until I found these which is much more comfortable. It's thin and dual function(hair tie!) and it wraps the bracelet perfectly.

And these cost only usd1.50 for a pack of 12. It's my Best Buy haha.


----------



## jiji_

Hi! 
I have been reading extensively this forum but of course I am now in doubt about my size too. I plan to buy a classic rose gold bracelet to wear it on my left non dominant arm. My wrist just below the bone measures around 15- 15,2 cm. 
There are times (when reading this forum) that I am sure that I am going to buy the 17 one, but then I keep wondering if I will have to stick it upper into my arm all the time when I move because it will annoy me having it hanging on my hand. Then I fear that the 16cm one might be too small. But I plan to also lose some weight as well. Here are some photos of my right arm that measures almost the same (the left has some jewellery on and it might be harder for you to understand). Also a weird comparison with the arms of my chair 
Any advice will be much appreciated ) 

Also I forgot to note that I do not have the option to visit a Cartier boutique at the moment so I will rely on my gut and your valuable advice!

Thank you for taking the time to read this )


----------



## Purrsey

Hehe actually I think reference to the chair arm is kinda helpful in someway.

if you're a 15.2 (worst case), 16 is definitely over snug. I do understand the discomfort if we allow the Love to sit on our palm (if 17), which is something I cannot do. That's why I chose size 15 and the allowance is merely 1cm. My wrist is no more than 14cm. SA likes me with 16. But I exchanged for a 15. I've been wearing for 2mths plus. At times when I bloat (time of the month), I wished I have an allowance of 1.5cm (which is supposedly the perfect fit). But that only lasts for very little while. I can't imagine having a 16 and most of the time I would feel it on my palm. With Sz15, I hardly feel it on me; and it doesn't move much on my arm. I love this snug look.

as for losing weight, also hard to tell what impact it has on the arm. But then, what if it's a weight gain? Haha not saying it will happen but maybe some of us have had been there.

this is my 1cm allowance, if it helps. That's the max the bracelet will sit on me.And it doesn't sit on my palm; the most rest on my wrist bone.

And those into stacking may advice to go a little loose rather than snug. 

Wonder are you able to order one size to try and exchange for another if it doesn't fit to your liking?


----------



## Chial819

jiji_ said:


> Hi!
> I have been reading extensively this forum but of course I am now in doubt about my size too. I plan to buy a classic rose gold bracelet to wear it on my left non dominant arm. My wrist just below the bone measures around 15- 15,2 cm.
> There are times (when reading this forum) that I am sure that I am going to buy the 17 one, but then I keep wondering if I will have to stick it upper into my arm all the time when I move because it will annoy me having it hanging on my hand. Then I fear that the 16cm one might be too small. But I plan to also lose some weight as well. Here are some photos of my right arm that measures almost the same (the left has some jewellery on and it might be harder for you to understand). Also a weird comparison with the arms of my chair
> Any advice will be much appreciated )
> 
> Also I forgot to note that I do not have the option to visit a Cartier boutique at the moment so I will rely on my gut and your valuable advice!
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read this )
> 
> View attachment 5196634
> View attachment 5196637




In my opinion a 16 may be too snug. I have a 14.5 cm wrist at the bone, (14 cm below the bone) and went with a 16. It generally felt comfortable, but I definitely felt constricted at times since my arm is on the flatter side so the screws were basically touching my skin. I’m pretty sure I will size up to accommodate for bloating and for peace of mind in case I ever gain weight.

To address a few points you made: when I tried on both sizes in the store, the 17 didn’t actually hang over my hand that much more than the 16 (pic below). It can be hard to judge based on others’ experiences or a wrist measurement alone though, since everyone’s hand and arm shapes are different.

You also mentioned buying the bracelet to wear on your non dominant hand, but if you ever wanted the option to switch, the larger size might be a better choice since the dominant side tends to be slightly larger. Just something to consider. 

Another poster also commented that having the bracelet looser has the benefit of being able to push it up further so it doesn’t get in the way as much when doing chores/typing.

At the end of the day, it comes down to preference, which can be hard to assess without trying on. Luckily the Cartier website allows for exchanges. You could always order the 16 first to see how it feels and then size up if it feels too tight.

For reference, here’s my previous post w pictures. I feel the pics can be a little deceptive though- it looks as if I have a decent amount of room but in person it really didn’t seem that way. Good luck making your decision, I’ve been agonizing over sizing as well 






						Cartier Love Bracelet Sizing Thread!
					

So odd, mine never did, not sure I've heard that before :)




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Also, here is a pic showing how a size 17 bracelet (thin love on the right side of the picture) hangs on my wrist vs a size 17 cuff (~equivalent to a size 16 bracelet bc the cuffs run small). Hope that helps!


----------



## kmang011

jiji_ said:


> Hi!
> I have been reading extensively this forum but of course I am now in doubt about my size too. I plan to buy a classic rose gold bracelet to wear it on my left non dominant arm. My wrist just below the bone measures around 15- 15,2 cm.
> There are times (when reading this forum) that I am sure that I am going to buy the 17 one, but then I keep wondering if I will have to stick it upper into my arm all the time when I move because it will annoy me having it hanging on my hand. Then I fear that the 16cm one might be too small. But I plan to also lose some weight as well. Here are some photos of my right arm that measures almost the same (the left has some jewellery on and it might be harder for you to understand). Also a weird comparison with the arms of my chair
> Any advice will be much appreciated )
> 
> Also I forgot to note that I do not have the option to visit a Cartier boutique at the moment so I will rely on my gut and your valuable advice!
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read this )
> 
> View attachment 5196634
> View attachment 5196637




I vote 17!


----------



## kmang011

jiji_ said:


> Hi!
> I have been reading extensively this forum but of course I am now in doubt about my size too. I plan to buy a classic rose gold bracelet to wear it on my left non dominant arm. My wrist just below the bone measures around 15- 15,2 cm.
> There are times (when reading this forum) that I am sure that I am going to buy the 17 one, but then I keep wondering if I will have to stick it upper into my arm all the time when I move because it will annoy me having it hanging on my hand. Then I fear that the 16cm one might be too small. But I plan to also lose some weight as well. Here are some photos of my right arm that measures almost the same (the left has some jewellery on and it might be harder for you to understand). Also a weird comparison with the arms of my chair
> Any advice will be much appreciated )
> 
> Also I forgot to note that I do not have the option to visit a Cartier boutique at the moment so I will rely on my gut and your valuable advice!
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read this )
> 
> View attachment 5196634
> View attachment 5196637



Also I want to chime in that it’s hard to really predict how, if at all, weight loss or gain would change your wrist or arm. I wouldn’t worry much about that and factor that into your decision. People carry weight differently. You could lose weight, but you could also gain it and weight tends to fluctuate over the years. I lost thirty pounds at one point and it didn’t change my wrist size. But I did go from a 7 to a 6.5 in my ring size.


----------



## Swanky

17 IMO. Mine measures just over 14cm and my 16 fits just right. I think it would feel like it’s smothering you if you’re 15+.  



jiji_ said:


> Hi!
> I have been reading extensively this forum but of course I am now in doubt about my size too. I plan to buy a classic rose gold bracelet to wear it on my left non dominant arm. My wrist just below the bone measures around 15- 15,2 cm.
> There are times (when reading this forum) that I am sure that I am going to buy the 17 one, but then I keep wondering if I will have to stick it upper into my arm all the time when I move because it will annoy me having it hanging on my hand. Then I fear that the 16cm one might be too small. But I plan to also lose some weight as well. Here are some photos of my right arm that measures almost the same (the left has some jewellery on and it might be harder for you to understand). Also a weird comparison with the arms of my chair
> Any advice will be much appreciated )
> 
> Also I forgot to note that I do not have the option to visit a Cartier boutique at the moment so I will rely on my gut and your valuable advice!
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read this )
> 
> View attachment 5196634
> View attachment 5196637


----------



## hanhphuccothua6

Hello everyone, 

I have recently got a new thin love in white gold to stack with my thin love in yellow gold size 16. I originally got white gold in size 17, but then exchanged for a size 16 because it looked nicer when I tried it on. I am recently gaining some weights and this is how they look when I am heaviest (I hope). My wrist size at the bone 14.3-14.5 cm; weight 102 lbs. Do you guy think they are too tight on me? 

I am planning to get another thin love with 6 diamonds. I am not sure if I need to start the whole stack with size 17 or continue with size 16. Which size would you think is best for me for the long run? 

I really appreciate any thoughts from any of you!!!


----------



## hanhphuccothua6

Hello everyone, 

I have recently got a new thin love in white gold to stack with my thin love in yellow gold size 16. I originally got white gold in size 17, but then exchanged for a size 16 because it looked nicer when I tried it on. I am recently gaining some weights and this is how they look when I am heaviest (I hope). My wrist size at the bone 14.3-14.5 cm; weight 102 lbs. Do you guy think they are too tight on me? 

I am planning to get another thin love with 6 diamonds. I am not sure if I need to start the whole stack with size 17 or continue with size 16. Which size would you think is best for me for the long run? 

I really appreciate any thoughts from any of you!!!


----------



## scheurin

Works perfecly fine


----------



## Tatownz

No, I think it's a good size, if anything I think you could of gone down a size.

My loves are also size 16 and sits very similar to yours and I wished there was size 15 when I bought mine (size 16 was the smallest at one stage)

I recommend continuing your stack with size 16.


----------



## Purrsey

Does it feel uncomfortable to you at this point? 

I actually think the fit is perfect, for stacking or not.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Agreed with above, it looks great to me. 17 would move around and make so much noise


----------



## lindaaaa

I have the regular love bracelet in size 16, and from a fit perspective it's very comfortable (does not hit my wristbone at all, doesn't spin around on its own but I can turn it around by applying some pressure). My wrist is small (14.5cm) but my forearm is more meaty (my arm tapers larger very quickly). My question is - does 16 look like the right size or should I have gotten 17? The size 17 is more the aesthetic I'm looking for as it drops 1/3 down my arm but the bracelet falls onto my palm. Does anyone have experience wearing a bracelet that regularly falls onto their palm and is it uncomfortable? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Purrsey

lindaaaa said:


> I have the regular love bracelet in size 16, and from a fit perspective it's very comfortable (does not hit my wristbone at all, doesn't spin around on its own but I can turn it around by applying some pressure). My wrist is small (14.5cm) but my forearm is more meaty (my arm tapers larger very quickly). My question is - does 16 look like the right size or should I have gotten 17? The size 17 is more the aesthetic I'm looking for as it drops 1/3 down my arm but the bracelet falls onto my palm. Does anyone have experience wearing a bracelet that regularly falls onto their palm and is it uncomfortable? Thanks for your help!


I actually think this is a perfect fit for you.
mine is snug so I can't really say in exact however I used to wear Jade bangle which laid low on my palm (that's the smallest I could squeeze through because I consider my hand too big for my small wrist). I never could get use to it. I hated it haha. Before I could do anything about it, I eventually broke it. I think after at least 1 year or more.


----------



## yayaisnan

lindaaaa said:


> I have the regular love bracelet in size 16, and from a fit perspective it's very comfortable (does not hit my wristbone at all, doesn't spin around on its own but I can turn it around by applying some pressure). My wrist is small (14.5cm) but my forearm is more meaty (my arm tapers larger very quickly). My question is - does 16 look like the right size or should I have gotten 17? The size 17 is more the aesthetic I'm looking for as it drops 1/3 down my arm but the bracelet falls onto my palm. Does anyone have experience wearing a bracelet that regularly falls onto their palm and is it uncomfortable? Thanks for your help!


i have this same problem and i didnt like the size 17 because of the palm aspect


----------



## Panda415

Hi there! I went into Cartier to buy the love bracelet. The SA measured my wrist to be 13.8 cm and recommended I get the 15. I do like a snug fit and the 15 fits well. Do you think it is too small? I tried on the 16 and I was able to rotate the bracelet.


----------



## emo4488

Panda415 said:


> Hi there! I went into Cartier to buy the love bracelet. The SA measured my wrist to be 13.8 cm and recommended I get the 15. I do like a snug fit and the 15 fits well. Do you think it is too small? I tried on the 16 and I was able to rotate the bracelet.


Is it comfortable? If so, it’s perfect!!


----------



## hanhphuccothua6

Hello everyone, thank you so much for responding my question. I am more than happy to let you know that I finally decide to get the thin love with 6 diamonds yellow gold in size 16. Here are the pictures.

Again, thanks for letting me share! 



hanhphuccothua6 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have recently got a new thin love in white gold to stack with my thin love in yellow gold size 16. I originally got white gold in size 17, but then exchanged for a size 16 because it looked nicer when I tried it on. I am recently gaining some weights and this is how they look when I am heaviest (I hope). My wrist size at the bone 14.3-14.5 cm; weight 102 lbs. Do you guy think they are too tight on me?
> 
> I am planning to get another thin love with 6 diamonds. I am not sure if I need to start the whole stack with size 17 or continue with size 16. Which size would you think is best for me for the long run?
> 
> I really appreciate any thoughts from any of you!!!


----------



## Purrsey

hanhphuccothua6 said:


> Hello everyone, thank you so much for responding my question. I am more than happy to let you know that I finally decide to get the thin love with 6 diamonds yellow gold in size 16. Here are the pictures.
> 
> Again, thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5201102
> 
> 
> View attachment 5201104
> 
> 
> View attachment 5201105
> 
> 
> View attachment 5201106


Congrats. This is one of the most perfect fits I've seen around !


----------



## FredXavier

I’m still a bit confuse if I should go for tighter or looser side. My wrist measured 16 (wrist bone 16.5). My SA and my another half convince me to go for 18 which I did finally, but I’m a little regret since the bangle keep moving up and down and it touches the top part of my palm… or I should go for 17 ( although the inside screw did touch the sides of my wrist, but can still move around and could be able to pass my wrist bone, not crazy tight, not sure in hot and humid weather though.)…. And I will get JUC regular in the future for my stack, size 17 of JUC is perfect fit for me (everyone mentioned for sizing of JUC is just go down one size from your LOVE and that’s your fit) So I take it as a reference and convince my self 18 for LOVE is my fit…. Any one go against the norm, 17 love and 17 JUC?


----------



## Purrsey

0.5cm to 1cm allowance may be a little tricky to get comfort, especially if you do experience some swelling on hot days.
Any chance to try a 17 again and walk around the store?

I do feel you on having the bangle sitting on palm. I will not be able to get through the day. However, to go down one size, the only way to check comfort is to try out at store again if you can.

if this helps, this is 1cm allowance. I live in a perpetually 33-34degree celcius in the day.
SA likes me in loose fit but I decided on snug fit. I prefer it not to go past my wrist bone. To me, it's comfortable.
Can't comment on JUC as I don't own one.


----------



## Maria333

lindaaaa said:


> I have the regular love bracelet in size 16, and from a fit perspective it's very comfortable (does not hit my wristbone at all, doesn't spin around on its own but I can turn it around by applying some pressure). My wrist is small (14.5cm) but my forearm is more meaty (my arm tapers larger very quickly). My question is - does 16 look like the right size or should I have gotten 17? The size 17 is more the aesthetic I'm looking for as it drops 1/3 down my arm but the bracelet falls onto my palm. Does anyone have experience wearing a bracelet that regularly falls onto their palm and is it uncomfortable? Thanks for your help!



I got my bracelet exactly a month ago and I also was chosing between two sizes (17 and 18). I liked 18 better when the arm was "looking up" and the bracelet was more towards the elbow, but I definitely could feel when the arm was downwards that the bracelet was touching the palm. I ended up going with the smaller size because 1) SA told that it's be very annoying when I type 2) my friend who was there said that the smaller size looked much better. But now I'm second guessing  When I'm looking at photos online the loser fit seems more aesthetically pleasing and I a little bit regret not taking now time to decide and more pictures of the bigger size. On the other y bracelet is very comfortable, it doesn't move around much when I do house work or sports.


----------



## yayaisnan

Maria333 said:


> I got my bracelet exactly a month ago and I also was chosing between two sizes (17 and 18). I liked 18 better when the arm was "looking up" and the bracelet was more towards the elbow, but I definitely could feel when the arm was downwards that the bracelet was touching the palm. I ended up going with the smaller size because 1) SA told that it's be very annoying when I type 2) my friend who was there said that the smaller size looked much better. But now I'm second guessing  When I'm looking at photos online the loser fit seems more aesthetically pleasing and I a little bit regret not taking now time to decide and more pictures of the bigger size. On the other y bracelet is very comfortable, it doesn't move around much when I do house work or sports.


can you post pic of size now?


----------



## Swanky

Maria333 said:


> I got my bracelet exactly a month ago and I also was chosing between two sizes (17 and 18). I liked 18 better when the arm was "looking up" and the bracelet was more towards the elbow, but I definitely could feel when the arm was downwards that the bracelet was touching the palm. I ended up going with the smaller size because 1) SA told that it's be very annoying when I type 2) my friend who was there said that the smaller size looked much better. But now I'm second guessing  When I'm looking at photos online the loser fit seems more aesthetically pleasing and I a little bit regret not taking now time to decide and more pictures of the bigger size. On the other y bracelet is very comfortable, it doesn't move around much when I do house work or sports.



Your arm is down most of the day I assume, I think mine is! So I’d trust your initial instinct with that current size. I think you’ll be adjusting all day with a bigger size and it falling onto palm/over wrist.


----------



## Maria333

yayaisnan said:


> can you post pic of size now?


Sure, here are a couple of pics. My wrist is 16cm on the bone. The bracelet is size 17. I wish there was 17.5. Sometimes I really like the fit, but at times I times I'm panicking that I made a mistake and it looks claustrophobic. Hope I won't need to sell this one and repurchase the same in size 18.


----------



## Swanky

This is mine fits! 
my wrist is about 14.2, mine is a 16


----------



## yayaisnan

Maria333 said:


> Sure, here are a couple of pics. My wrist is 16cm on the bone. The bracelet is size 17. I wish there was 17.5. Sometimes I really like the fit, but at times I times I'm panicking that I made a mistake and it looks claustrophobic. Hope I won't need to sell this one and repurchase the same in size 18.


this is pretty much how mine fits too. i had the same thought as bigger being more aesthetically pleasing but i didn't really want my bracelet banging around and turning. plus now thats fall/ winter is coming in a few months itll fit looser


----------



## Maria333

At this point I can't exchange it, so I'll just use it as is and next time I'm in store will try 18 again and take plenty of pictures. Overall, I think it's comfortable and looks nice, so hopefully trying on 18 will only confirm that 17 is the right size for me. 
I cannot imagine stacking it though, I think mine fits too tight for it. Do you stack?


----------



## yayaisnan

Maria333 said:


> At this point I can't exchange it, so I'll just use it as is and next time I'm in store will try 18 again and take plenty of pictures. Overall, I think it's comfortable and looks nice, so hopefully trying on 18 will only confirm that 17 is the right size for me.
> I cannot imagine stacking it though, I think mine fits too tight for it. Do you stack?


I have a small love in same size and I don’t stack on hot days. When I don’t bloat it’s not a problem but it’s def uncomfy when hot and sticky


----------



## yayaisnan

Maria333 said:


> At this point I can't exchange it, so I'll just use it as is and next time I'm in store will try 18 again and take plenty of pictures. Overall, I think it's comfortable and looks nice, so hopefully trying on 18 will only confirm that 17 is the right size for me.
> I cannot imagine stacking it though, I think mine fits too tight for it. Do you stack?


Here’s a pic my bloated vs not my arms seriously swell an abnormal amount


----------



## Purrsey

yayaisnan said:


> Here’s a pic my bloated vs not my arms seriously swell an abnormal amount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5202369
> View attachment 5202370


The before and after swell do look a lot of difference! 
does this happen to you all summer?

(my home island is summer all year round).


----------



## yayaisnan

Purrsey said:


> The before and after swell do look a lot of difference!
> does this happen to you all summer?
> 
> (my home island is summer all year round).


Yeah it’s crazy! It happened to my love ring as well. I got it on a really hot summer day and then in the winter it was falling off. I also LOVE salty food so maybe that’s it lol. But without bloating my fit would be perfect :/ if I size up the bracelet is massive. Oh well!


----------



## Maria333

yayaisnan said:


> Here’s a pic my bloated vs not my arms seriously swell an abnormal amount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5202369
> View attachment 5202370



Wow what a difference! I need to take pictures of my arms at different seasons too, very curious to compare.
Your stack looks very pretty    I think your bracelets go down the arm a little further vs. mine, so stacking looks great. Mine pretty much stays one thumb from the bone.


----------



## chinchin0710

kmang011 said:


> Sure! Photos attached. The 17 is too tight on you for my own liking. But some people like that. To be honest though, these photos that I uploaded make it look looser than it really looks on my arm, as I live in south Florida (very humid) and my wrists swell and also humidity/heat causes things to “stick” more and there’s less movement sliding up and down especially when I go outside these days. Good luck with your choice. It’s a big purchase so don’t be afraid to return and get the size you really need. I wore the 17 out of the store for one day before I felt suffocated in it and returned it the next day for the 18 before it got any scratches on it. Never looked back. The last photo is how it actually looks dangling on my arm.
> 
> View attachment 5119074
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119075
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119076
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119077



thank you


----------



## Purrsey

yayaisnan said:


> Yeah it’s crazy! It happened to my love ring as well. I got it on a really hot summer day and then in the winter it was falling off. I also LOVE salty food so maybe that’s it lol. But without bloating my fit would be perfect :/ if I size up the bracelet is massive. Oh well!


 I guess you can try a ring stopper during cold days!


----------



## ztztzt

Is this too small? This is a size 16. Im about 40 lbs heavier than my normal weight right now so not sure if I should keep this or switch to a 17.


----------



## Maria333

ztztzt said:


> Is this too small? This is a size 16. Im about 40 lbs heavier than my normal weight right now so not sure if I should keep this or switch to a 17.



I went with a similar fit and regret not getting a bigger size. For me it was fine for the first 3 weeks and then the tight fit started to really annoy me. I'm trying to exchange it now.
I'd recommend making sure you're 100% happy with the fit before you wear and potentially scratch it, so that you could exchange.


----------



## ztztzt

Maria333 said:


> I went with a similar fit and regret not getting a bigger size. For me it was fine for the first 3 weeks and then the tight fit started to really annoy me. I'm trying to exchange it now.
> I'd recommend making sure you're 100% happy with the fit before you wear and potentially scratch it, so that you could exchange.


What size did you get and want to exchange it to? I’m past the exchange window even though today is my first day wearing it, so I would need to sell and repurchase the correct size


----------



## Maria333

ztztzt said:


> What size did you get and want to exchange it to? I’m past the exchange window even though today is my first day wearing it, so I would need to sell and repurchase the correct size



Even though you're past the exchange window they might still agree to exchange if the bracelet is in pristine condition. You should call customer service and explain the situation.
I got 17 and want to exchange for 18 or even 19.


----------



## Chial819

ztztzt said:


> Is this too small? This is a size 16. Im about 40 lbs heavier than my normal weight right now so not sure if I should keep this or switch to a 17.



what is your wrist measurement? it can also be hard to tell how it fits from one picture alone, we might be able to better assist if you showed us pics from diff angles or how far the bracelet can fall down your arm  

as for weight, many people here report their wrists don't change much with weight gain/loss but obviously you'd know best how your arm might fluctuate


----------



## ztztzt

Chial819 said:


> what is your wrist measurement? it can also be hard to tell how it fits from one picture alone, we might be able to better assist if you showed us pics from diff angles or how far the bracelet can fall down your arm
> 
> as for weight, many people here report their wrists don't change much with weight gain/loss but obviously you'd know best how your arm might fluctuate


My wrist/arm has significantly gained weight over the last few years so I know that this fits more snug than normal but I kind of wish I had a 17 but have no way of getting one.


----------



## ztztzt

Maria333 said:


> Even though you're past the exchange window they might still agree to exchange if the bracelet is in pristine condition. You should call customer service and explain the situation.
> I got 17 and want to exchange for 18 or even 19.


I asked them and they’re not being very helpful. It’s completely unworn. I tried to sell it on fashionphile and they offered to buy it for $4900 so I was losing way too much money. Hoping to find a private buyer to take my 16 so I can get a 17.


----------



## Chaton

ztztzt said:


> Is this too small? This is a size 16. Im about 40 lbs heavier than my normal weight right now so not sure if I should keep this or switch to a 17.




I can’t believe SAs advise this fit.  It’s way too tight.

I’d definitely size up at least 1 or 2 sizes, depending on your wrist bone measurement.


----------



## Purrsey

ztztzt said:


> Is this too small? This is a size 16. Im about 40 lbs heavier than my normal weight right now so not sure if I should keep this or switch to a 17.


It looks kinda too snug from this one photo. Do you have more angle shots? Does it feel comfy to wear or not?


----------



## Maria333

ztztzt said:


> I asked them and they’re not being very helpful. It’s completely unworn. I tried to sell it on fashionphile and they offered to buy it for $4900 so I was losing way too much money. Hoping to find a private buyer to take my 16 so I can get a 17.


I'm sorry they were not able to help. Did you speak with your SA or just generic customer service number? My SA was NOT helpful, but when I tried just online customer service number they were much more willing to help.


----------



## emo4488

ztztzt said:


> Is this too small? This is a size 16. Im about 40 lbs heavier than my normal weight right now so not sure if I should keep this or switch to a 17.


That is exactly how my SA wears hers!! It doesn’t move at all. She talked me into a smaller size but it hurt when my wrist swelled overnight so I sized up. Go with what is comfortable! Some like it loose and some hate it moving around.


----------



## jmkim0003

ztztzt said:


> Is this too small? This is a size 16. Im about 40 lbs heavier than my normal weight right now so not sure if I should keep this or switch to a 17.



yes looks little small!!


----------



## Maria333

I was able to exchange my small love bracelet from 17 to size 18. I could not be happier! It's so comfortable and looks so much better than 17. I would never be able to stack 17, 18 looks great on it's own and amazing stacked with clash.
My wrist bone is 16.3 cm for reference.


----------



## Chaton

Maria333 said:


> I was able to exchange my small love bracelet from 17 to size 18. I could not be happier! It's so comfortable and looks so much better than 17. I would never be able to stack 17, 18 looks great on it's own and amazing stacked with clash.
> My wrist bone is 16.3 cm for reference.



That is great!  That is perfect for your wrist size!  I can't believe they fitted you for a 17 originally, but it happens frequently - seems some SAs want to size too small/too fitted.  Enjoy!


----------



## Swanky

Agreed, 17 was not corrrct size!


----------



## Maria333

Chaton said:


> That is great!  That is perfect for your wrist size!  I can't believe they fitted you for a 17 originally, but it happens frequently - seems some SAs want to size too small/too fitted.  Enjoy!



Yes, the SA was very insistent on 17 for some reason. She had a regular love bracelet herself fitted very tight and I guess she likes that look. She told me that 18 would bang on things and go up the arm when I sleep and cut off my blood stream lol. I should have known better, but I listened to her  
My partner joked that they must be incentivized to sell smaller sizes because the margins are better since there's less gold


----------



## Purrsey

Maria333 said:


> Yes, the SA was very insistent on 17 for some reason. She had regular live herself fitted very tight and I guess she likes that look. She told me that 18 would bang on things and go up the arm when I sleep and cut off my blood stream lol. I should have known better, but I listened to her
> My partner joked that they must be incentivized to sell smaller sizes because the margins are better since there's less gold


Sounds like a happy ending.
Or should I say beginning of a dangerous stack game.
Discovering the perfect size is a dream come true!


----------



## Maria333

Purrsey said:


> Sounds like a happy ending.
> Or should I say beginning of a dangerous stack game.
> Discovering the perfect size is a dream come true!



I know! It is a dangerous game! I wasn't into stacking until I tried on clash with my small love while I was exchanging it. Now I can't stop thinking about it. I'll enjoy the simple look for some time, maybe until the bracelet gets scratched all over, but will definitely add clash at some point.


----------



## yayaisnan

Maria333 said:


> I know! It is a dangerous game! I wasn't into stacking until I tried on clash with my small love while I was exchanging it. Now I can't stop thinking about it. I'll enjoy the simple look for some time, maybe into the bracelet gets scratched all over, but will definitely add clash at some point.


looks good!! were you passed the return window and they still let you exchange it? any scratches on it or anything?


----------



## Maria333

yayaisnan said:


> looks good!! were you passed the return window and they still let you exchange it? any scratches on it or anything?


Thank you
I was about 3 days past the return window and there were some very minimal hairline scratches. They took the bracelet for evaluation for a couple of days and then called me and notified that they were able to remove all scratches, so I could exchange. I was really impressed by the customer service and will continue buying from the brand.


----------



## yayaisnan

Maria333 said:


> Thank you
> I was about 3 days past the return window and there were some very minimal hairline scratches. They took the bracelet for evaluation for a couple of days and then called me and notified that they were able to remove all scratches, so I could exchange. I was really impressed by the customer service and will continue buying from the brand.


wow im glad!


----------



## Panda415

My wrist is around 13.8 CM and i currently have the 15 CM on. I do like a snug fit, but keep going back and worth to see if I should go for the 16 CM. The very last pic is a 16CM. is it normal for the bracelet to leave indents?


----------



## Purrsey

Panda415 said:


> My wrist is around 13.8 CM and i currently have the 15 CM on. I do like a snug fit, but keep going back and worth to see if I should go for the 16 CM. The very last pic is a 16CM. is it normal for the bracelet to leave indents?



I like how it looks with 15. 
But can't see how 16 looks when resting on your palm. 

Most importantly which one do you feel more comfy wearing?

I have both 15, one regular, one sm. Sm doesn't really leave marks but regular always does.


----------



## pinkdiamond765

Panda415 said:


> My wrist is around 13.8 CM and i currently have the 15 CM on. I do like a snug fit, but keep going back and worth to see if I should go for the 16 CM. The very last pic is a 16CM. is it normal for the bracelet to leave indents?


My regular size Love leaves marks. I think it's normal.


----------



## Swanky

Yes, some indents are natural when at the tighter part of arm. I think 16 will be too big. I’m just over 14 and wear 16. 



Panda415 said:


> My wrist is around 13.8 CM and i currently have the 15 CM on. I do like a snug fit, but keep going back and worth to see if I should go for the 16 CM. The very last pic is a 16CM. is it normal for the bracelet to leave indents?


----------



## MaggyH

Indents are normal, you should get a size 15.


----------



## Chaton

Panda415 said:


> My wrist is around 13.8 CM and i currently have the 15 CM on. I do like a snug fit, but keep going back and worth to see if I should go for the 16 CM. The very last pic is a 16CM. is it normal for the bracelet to leave indents?



Yes, it’s normal for the bracelet to leave an imprint.

I have read users on this forum go for size 15 with a wrist bone slightly under 14 cm, and some like it while others regret it.

Personally, I like the 16 on you better.


----------



## Lanier

Panda415 said:


> My wrist is around 13.8 CM and i currently have the 15 CM on. I do like a snug fit, but keep going back and worth to see if I should go for the 16 CM. The very last pic is a 16CM. is it normal for the bracelet to leave indents?



I have the same size wrist and have a 16 bracelet. It's a little big and slides up and down my arm pretty far. It's not annoying though. I think it depends on what look you are going for, the climate you live in, and if you are planning on stacking. I think the 15 on you is textbook how the Love bracelet is "supposed" to look (although I don't think there is a right or wrong way). The 16 could potentially be prone to more scratches since it slides around more.

Here's a picture of how the 16 looks on me when pushed down.


----------



## Maria333

Panda415 said:


> My wrist is around 13.8 CM and i currently have the 15 CM on. I do like a snug fit, but keep going back and worth to see if I should go for the 16 CM. The very last pic is a 16CM. is it normal for the bracelet to leave indents?



I personally like the look of 16 on you better than 15, but I prefer loser fit in general. I just went through an exchange for a larger size and am very happy with the comfort and aesthetics.
I would advise to be 300% sure that you LOVE the fit before wearing and potentially scratching it. It's really annoying to have regrets with such a big purchase.
Also, you might want to consider how both sizes would look if you decide to stack later on.


----------



## Maria333

Panda415 said:


> My wrist is around 13.8 CM and i currently have the 15 CM on. I do like a snug fit, but keep going back and worth to see if I should go for the 16 CM. The very last pic is a 16CM. is it normal for the bracelet to leave indents?



I forgot to mention that when I was wearing the smaller size I had marks on my wrist all the time, with the bigger size it happens only a few times a day.


----------



## emo4488

Maria333 said:


> I forgot to mention that when I was wearing the smaller size I had marks on my wrist all the time, with the bigger size it happens only a few times a day.


Me too. I keep this photo to remind me why I sized up when my love feels too big!


----------



## Panda415

Panda415 said:


> My wrist is around 13.8 CM and i currently have the 15 CM on. I do like a snug fit, but keep going back and worth to see if I should go for the 16 CM. The very last pic is a 16CM. is it normal for the bracelet to leave indents?


Wanted to update the group! I went back to Cartier to try the 16 again, and it was way too big. It was able to turn around itself and it was not comfortable.


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks for being responsible and updating!  
my wrist fall short just under 14. At times, I wished my love were a size 15.5. But never do i want a 16 because it isn't comfortable for me.

Enjoy yours!


----------



## archangelavacyn

my wrist is between 13.8-14cm and I’m also wondering what size would be best for me! I’m afraid 15 will be a bit snug and 16 would be loose. I’m planning to go to the boutique and try them on but from your experience what do you guys think? 
* i plan to buy more love bracelets to stack in the future, would that affect my decision?


----------



## Swanky

I’m betting you’ll prefer the 16, think about any possible weight fluctuation or swelling in warmer weather too.


----------



## Purrsey

archangelavacyn said:


> my wrist is between 13.8-14cm and I’m also wondering what size would be best for me! I’m afraid 15 will be a bit snug and 16 would be loose. I’m planning to go to the boutique and try them on but from your experience what do you guys think?
> * i plan to buy more love bracelets to stack in the future, would that affect my decision?


I'm in the minority so I think 16 should work for you especially you wanna stack with more Love. My idea is max 2 Love. And I prefer snug look.


----------



## yayaisnan

Panda415 said:


> Wanted to update the group! I went back to Cartier to try the 16 again, and it was way too big. It was able to turn around itself and it was not comfortable.


I agree, the 16 looks too big. i don't like how it sticks out a lot on one side


----------



## mrsRob

Has anyone else been sized too large by the store?  My wrist is 14.5cm, 15 cm at the bone.  When I swell from heat/humidity/exercise it goes up to 15cm.  I was told at the store size 17 is the correct size and that the bracelet should slide freely over my wrist bone. 16 went over my wrist bone when I moved it, but otherwise rested above.  I bought the 17, but it easily rotates on its own around my wrist and comes down over the base of my hand onto my palm.  Two sales associates both told me 17 because 16 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
looks small, but it really seems like 16 should be the correct size for me.  I am in southeast Asia- could it be a cultural thing? At one point one of the sales associates mentioned that Chinese don’t like tight bracelets (The shop I was in caters to a lot of Chinese clients).


----------



## Chaton

mrsRob said:


> Has anyone else been sized too large by the store?  My wrist is 14.5cm, 15 cm at the bone.  When I swell from heat/humidity/exercise it goes up to 15cm.  I was told at the store size 17 is the correct size and that the bracelet should slide freely over my wrist bone. 16 went over my wrist bone when I moved it, but otherwise rested above.  I bought the 17, but it easily rotates on its own around my wrist and comes down over the base of my hand onto my palm.  Two sales associates both told me 17 because 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221806
> View attachment 5221807
> View attachment 5221808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks small, but it really seems like 16 should be the correct size for me.  I am in southeast Asia- could it be a cultural thing? At one point one of the sales associates mentioned that Chinese don’t like tight bracelets (The shop I was in caters to a lot of Chinese clients).



In my opinion, they sized you correctly if you want a loose fit.  If you want it to be fitted like the original Cartier ads, then go for the 16, but I think that's too tight and uncomfortable especially when the weather is hot.  I also think loose fit looks better on women; whereas the tight fit looks better on men.

My Loves are fitted with a 2 cm difference, which to me is perfect.  The look of how far it goes down your arm looks perfect to me also.


----------



## emo4488

mrsRob said:


> Has anyone else been sized too large by the store?  My wrist is 14.5cm, 15 cm at the bone.  When I swell from heat/humidity/exercise it goes up to 15cm.  I was told at the store size 17 is the correct size and that the bracelet should slide freely over my wrist bone. 16 went over my wrist bone when I moved it, but otherwise rested above.  I bought the 17, but it easily rotates on its own around my wrist and comes down over the base of my hand onto my palm.  Two sales associates both told me 17 because 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221806
> View attachment 5221807
> View attachment 5221808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks small, but it really seems like 16 should be the correct size for me.  I am in southeast Asia- could it be a cultural thing? At one point one of the sales associates mentioned that Chinese don’t like tight bracelets (The shop I was in caters to a lot of Chinese clients).


If you are 15 at the bone, you'll want the 17 I believe. Mine fits the same as yours (+ 2cm), and while it does feel large at times, in the humidity I am grateful for the larger size. If you are worried about aesthetics, check out the Cartier Instagram post today - the love is worn very loose.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

I like a fitted bracelet and that’s why I love Cartier and that they have a variety of sizes.  I believe I’m a little above 15cm. Like 15.15 and I got the 16. I couldn’t imagine getting the bigger size. It would drive me nuts. I don’t like anything on my my palm. I’d go back and try the 16 if you can.  



mrsRob said:


> Has anyone else been sized too large by the store?  My wrist is 14.5cm, 15 cm at the bone.  When I swell from heat/humidity/exercise it goes up to 15cm.  I was told at the store size 17 is the correct size and that the bracelet should slide freely over my wrist bone. 16 went over my wrist bone when I moved it, but otherwise rested above.  I bought the 17, but it easily rotates on its own around my wrist and comes down over the base of my hand onto my palm.  Two sales associates both told me 17 because 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221806
> View attachment 5221807
> View attachment 5221808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks small, but it really seems like 16 should be the correct size for me.  I am in southeast Asia- could it be a cultural thing? At one point one of the sales associates mentioned that Chinese don’t like tight bracelets (The shop I was in caters to a lot of Chinese clients).


----------



## Purrsey

mrsRob said:


> Has anyone else been sized too large by the store?  My wrist is 14.5cm, 15 cm at the bone.  When I swell from heat/humidity/exercise it goes up to 15cm.  I was told at the store size 17 is the correct size and that the bracelet should slide freely over my wrist bone. 16 went over my wrist bone when I moved it, but otherwise rested above.  I bought the 17, but it easily rotates on its own around my wrist and comes down over the base of my hand onto my palm.  Two sales associates both told me 17 because 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221806
> View attachment 5221807
> View attachment 5221808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks small, but it really seems like 16 should be the correct size for me.  I am in southeast Asia- could it be a cultural thing? At one point one of the sales associates mentioned that Chinese don’t like tight bracelets (The shop I was in caters to a lot of Chinese clients).



My SA thinks i am 16. But i ended up returning the 16 and opted for 15. I am 14cm wrist and hardly swell.
I am asian but i dont like my bangle loose. I just love it that the bracelet sits on my wrist max; won't touch my palm. 

Really depends what's the look you're looking for; but comfort should always be number1. Hope you'll have a chance to go back to store and try a 16. Update us!


----------



## scheurin

I try to avoid this thread. However, interesting to see that Cartier has no common sizing. The Loves have to be 1 size larger than the JUC. Even more stunning the Panthère Massail are even 1.5 sizes smaller.

This is from numerous discussions with Cartier and own experience.


----------



## mocktail

mrsRob said:


> Has anyone else been sized too large by the store?  My wrist is 14.5cm, 15 cm at the bone.  When I swell from heat/humidity/exercise it goes up to 15cm.  I was told at the store size 17 is the correct size and that the bracelet should slide freely over my wrist bone. 16 went over my wrist bone when I moved it, but otherwise rested above.  I bought the 17, but it easily rotates on its own around my wrist and comes down over the base of my hand onto my palm.  Two sales associates both told me 17 because 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221806
> View attachment 5221807
> View attachment 5221808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks small, but it really seems like 16 should be the correct size for me.  I am in southeast Asia- could it be a cultural thing? At one point one of the sales associates mentioned that Chinese don’t like tight bracelets (The shop I was in caters to a lot of Chinese clients).



My wrist is 16.5cm at the bone and I needed size 19 due to the shape of my wrist being very flat/wide, so the 18 would get stuck on the bone when I tried it on. My 19 fits like your 17 and I love it. I push it up my arm when I'm doing stuff. When I'm not doing anything, it's loose and lovely and feminine. Maybe the SA put you in 17 due to your wrist shape?


----------



## nicole0612

Lanier said:


> I have the same size wrist and have a 16 bracelet. It's a little big and slides up and down my arm pretty far. It's not annoying though. I think it depends on what look you are going for, the climate you live in, and if you are planning on stacking. I think the 15 on you is textbook how the Love bracelet is "supposed" to look (although I don't think there is a right or wrong way). The 16 could potentially be prone to more scratches since it slides around more.
> 
> Here's a picture of how the 16 looks on me when pushed down.
> 
> View attachment 5216854


I am so in love with your bracelet!


----------



## Lanier

nicole0612 said:


> I am so in love with your bracelet!



Awww thank you! You have an amazing collection. I love your rainbows. ❤️


----------



## nicole0612

Lanier said:


> Awww thank you! You have an amazing collection. I love your rainbows. ❤


Thank you! You’ve got me thinking of trying for an alternating sapphire again! It would be so pretty between my rainbows!


----------



## Ds76

Hi all! New to Cartier.. thinking about purchasing my first love bracelet in a small. I have read pretty much every single thread on here in regards to them- but I can’t figure out the best way to measure my wrist. My thought is a string then line it up with a ruler?

I don’t live near a boutique so I would be purchasing online. I know it’s very risky… but I also want to get my sons birth date who was just born this summer engraved on the inside. Any advice w this? Thank u so much!!! All of my other sizing purchases from afar (bags, shoes etc) have worked in my favor just want to make sure I do this right w the engraving.


----------



## Swanky

You could use a stripe if you don’t have a soft measuring tape, or a strip of paper may be more accurate.


----------



## Purrsey

I find a thin strip of paper works well. Maybe about 1cm in width.


----------



## clt_mom

Hi everyone. I got a new love bracelet for my birthday, and I'm wondering if it's too big. I'm wearing it on my right/dominant hand, which measures 16.5cm. Unfortunately, the closest Cartier boutique is 5 hours away, so my husband bought it online. I told him I wanted the size 18, but he was worried it would be too tight and got me the 19. I can spin it around easily and can even wiggle my hand out of it, so I think it may be too big. However, maybe it's a good thing to not need to screw and unscrew it whenever I take it on and off? I don't think I want to sleep in the bracelet, so I like being able to wiggle out of it, but if it looks bad, I will consider sizing down. What do you all think?


----------



## Swanky

If you can wiggle out of it, it’s too big imo. It’s not made to take on/off daily, so if you like that, then perhaps you should keep it.


----------



## mrsRob

Chaton said:


> In my opinion, they sized you correctly if you want a loose fit.  If you want it to be fitted like the original Cartier ads, then go for the 16, but I think that's too tight and uncomfortable especially when the weather is hot.  I also think loose fit looks better on women; whereas the tight fit looks better on men.
> 
> My Loves are fitted with a 2 cm difference, which to me is perfect.  The look of how far it goes down your arm looks perfect to me also.


Thanks.  I would have preferred a traditional fit, but the SA insisted the 17 was the Cartier recommended fit for my 14.5.wrist.  I just found it strange after reading up more on sizing.  The loose fit is terribly annoying to me because it's always slipping down onto my palm whenever I do anything with my hands.  Thanks for the kind words-- I'm trying to feel good about the 17 since I've been wearing it and exchange isn't an option.



clt_mom said:


> Hi everyone. I got a new love bracelet for my birthday, and I'm wondering if it's too big. I'm wearing it on my right/dominant hand, which measures 16.5cm. Unfortunately, the closest Cartier boutique is 5 hours away, so my husband bought it online. I told him I wanted the size 18, but he was worried it would be too tight and got me the 19. I can spin it around easily and can even wiggle my hand out of it, so I think it may be too big. However, maybe it's a good thing to not need to screw and unscrew it whenever I take it on and off? I don't think I want to sleep in the bracelet, so I like being able to wiggle out of it, but if it looks bad, I will consider sizing down. What do you all think?


 Keep in mind that any time you reach into a purse or need to use your hands it will be there getting banged up.  More movement looks lovely with a looser fit, but it's not quite as practical, IMO



mocktail said:


> My wrist is 16.5cm at the bone and I needed size 19 due to the shape of my wrist being very flat/wide, so the 18 would get stuck on the bone when I tried it on. My 19 fits like your 17 and I love it. I push it up my arm when I'm doing stuff. When I'm not doing anything, it's loose and lovely and feminine. Maybe the SA put you in 17 due to your wrist shape?


I hadn't considered that.  I do have very flat wrists.  Thanks!


----------



## Purrsey

clt_mom said:


> Hi everyone. I got a new love bracelet for my birthday, and I'm wondering if it's too big. I'm wearing it on my right/dominant hand, which measures 16.5cm. Unfortunately, the closest Cartier boutique is 5 hours away, so my husband bought it online. I told him I wanted the size 18, but he was worried it would be too tight and got me the 19. I can spin it around easily and can even wiggle my hand out of it, so I think it may be too big. However, maybe it's a good thing to not need to screw and unscrew it whenever I take it on and off? I don't think I want to sleep in the bracelet, so I like being able to wiggle out of it, but if it looks bad, I will consider sizing down. What do you all think?


In my opinion it does look a tad too big, especially I see how it sits on your palm.

if it's a no-no to be sleeping with it, then perhaps the cuff may be the alternative. You're wearing it 16hrs a day, two third time of the day. Therefore I guess it makes sense to be feeling comfortable most of the time.


----------



## archangelavacyn

Purrsey said:


> I'm in the minority so I think 16 should work for you especially you wanna stack with more Love. My idea is max 2 Love. And I prefer snug look.



I prefer snug look as well. So do you think 16 will give me that snug look?
i was thinking 15 would probably be toooooo tight.. I still have to go to the boutique and try it on... been so busy with work lately I couldn’t have the time to go


----------



## Purrsey

archangelavacyn said:


> I prefer snug look as well. So do you think 16 will give me that snug look?
> i was thinking 15 would probably be toooooo tight.. I still have to go to the boutique and try it on... been so busy with work lately I couldn’t have the time to go


I don't think 16 will give you snug look. And I may add that my wrists are exactly same size as yours (dominant hand is 14cm; non dominant 13.8cm). Wearing the love on my dominant is not so good. Definitely prefer on my smaller wrist. It's the perfect snugness for me.

I think 16 is "good" for you because most people prefer loose fit; and you'll also have to consider your summer swell. I don't really swell (but my fingers do though!) so I have no issue on this part).

as everyone would say this : try out at store to make sure you're comfy (or online purchase where you're given the option to exchange).


----------



## clt_mom

Purrsey said:


> In my opinion it does look a tad too big, especially I see how it sits on your palm.
> 
> if it's a no-no to be sleeping with it, then perhaps the cuff may be the alternative. You're wearing it 16hrs a day, two third time of the day. Therefore I guess it makes sense to be feeling comfortable most of the time.



Here you can see a better view of how it sits on my palm. It’s not falling off, but I can feel it on my palm and am sliding it up my arm to get it out of the way


----------



## mjv0608

I’m in the same situation as you. I have the same wrist size and the SA said the 17 is the correct size for me. I didn’t really know to much about the sizing so that is the one I got. I’ve had it for 5 months now and I feel the movement all the time. It rotates easily, and I wish I could have taken more time to really check sizing. Now I’m stuck with this size, and still trying to get use to it.   





mrsRob said:


> Has anyone else been sized too large by the store?  My wrist is 14.5cm, 15 cm at the bone.  When I swell from heat/humidity/exercise it goes up to 15cm.  I was told at the store size 17 is the correct size and that the bracelet should slide freely over my wrist bone. 16 went over my wrist bone when I moved it, but otherwise rested above.  I bought the 17, but it easily rotates on its own around my wrist and comes down over the base of my hand onto my palm.  Two sales associates both told me 17 because 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221806
> View attachment 5221807
> View attachment 5221808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks small, but it really seems like 16 should be the correct size for me.  I am in southeast Asia- could it be a cultural thing? At one point one of the sales associates mentioned that Chinese don’t like tight bracelets (The shop I was in caters to a lot of Chinese clients).


----------



## mi.kay

mrsRob said:


> Has anyone else been sized too large by the store?  My wrist is 14.5cm, 15 cm at the bone.  When I swell from heat/humidity/exercise it goes up to 15cm.  I was told at the store size 17 is the correct size and that the bracelet should slide freely over my wrist bone. 16 went over my wrist bone when I moved it, but otherwise rested above.  I bought the 17, but it easily rotates on its own around my wrist and comes down over the base of my hand onto my palm.  Two sales associates both told me 17 because 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221806
> View attachment 5221807
> View attachment 5221808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks small, but it really seems like 16 should be the correct size for me.  I am in southeast Asia- could it be a cultural thing? At one point one of the sales associates mentioned that Chinese don’t like tight bracelets (The shop I was in caters to a lot of Chinese clients).



Hi! I also have size 14.5 wrist and here's a photo I took in store trying the size 15 (left) and size 16 (right), both in yellow gold. I also tried the 17 and I could spin it around my wrist, which was too big. 
15 was snug and if I were to just gain a tiny bit of weight in the future I'll have problem wearing it. 
I went with the size 16.


----------



## goldengirl123

clt_mom said:


> Here you can see a better view of how it sits on my palm. It’s not falling off, but I can feel it on my palm and am sliding it up my arm to get it out of the way
> View attachment 5228151


I think it’s too large.


----------



## lxrac

mi.kay said:


> Hi! I also have size 14.5 wrist and here's a photo I took in store trying the size 15 (left) and size 16 (right), both in yellow gold. I also tried the 17 and I could spin it around my wrist, which was too big.
> 15 was snug and if I were to just gain a tiny bit of weight in the future I'll have problem wearing it.
> I went with the size 16.
> View attachment 5230718



The 16 looks good.


----------



## yayaisnan

Which size looks better? When there are two regular yellow loves in one pic the looser one is 17 and tighter is  16. 3rd is size 17 and last is 16


----------



## tresjoliebags

yayaisnan said:


> Which size looks better? When there two regular yellow loves in one pic the looser one is 17 and 16. 3rd is size 17 and last is 16


 
I vote 16


----------



## lxrac

It's really subjective, whatever you feel comfortable with. I prefer my bracelets to be snug lookwise and feelwise.


----------



## Maria333

yayaisnan said:


> Which size looks better? When there are two regular yellow loves in one pic the looser one is 17 and tighter is  16. 3rd is size 17 and last is 16
> 
> View attachment 5248505
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248512
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248524
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248526


I like the look of 17 more, but I prefer loser fit in everything, clothes, bracelets etc.


----------



## Purrsey

yayaisnan said:


> Which size looks better? When there are two regular yellow loves in one pic the looser one is 17 and tighter is  16. 3rd is size 17 and last is 16
> 
> View attachment 5248505
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248512
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248524
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248526


Hi long time no see. 
I remember 16 gives you issue when you swell... I actually think both 16 and 17 look really fine on you. How you feel about 17 on you?


----------



## yayaisnan

Purrsey said:


> Hi long time no see.
> I remember 16 gives you issue when you swell... I actually think both 16 and 17 look really fine on you. How you feel about 17 on you?


I know! I finally back and tried on the 17 again. It was quite large and I have to switch wrists but it felt better than being snug sometimes


----------



## Purrsey

yayaisnan said:


> I know! I finally back and tried on the 17 again. It was quite large and I have to switch wrists but it felt better than being snug sometimes


Maybe it takes time to get used to 17?
I started on wearing my love on my dominant hand but ends up decided my non dominant is much better because of ~ 0.3cm wrist size difference! So i can relate to the over snug at times. It's no fun at all.


----------



## Lanier

yayaisnan said:


> Which size looks better? When there are two regular yellow loves in one pic the looser one is 17 and tighter is  16. 3rd is size 17 and last is 16



I like the 17 on you and it looks more comfortable too.


----------



## yayaisnan

Purrsey said:


> Maybe it takes time to get used to 17?
> I started on wearing my love on my dominant hand but ends up decided my non dominant is much better because of ~ 0.3cm wrist size difference! So i can relate to the over snug at times. It's no fun at all.


ugh so tough. really wish they would make half sizes.


----------



## Beautybuyerny

After much time reading posts here, I have realized that I'm not alone. Granted, while I realize that probably 99% of people on this forum are women, there are many guys that also love the Love! It is a unisex piece after all. Like most of you, I've been playing the "did I get the right size game?" . I'd love to get your take on this. I got a size 18 and debating whether I should have gotten the 19. As a guy, I definitely think that the snug look is better for men. I have seen pics that some have posted here with the loose fit and while it does look very elegant on women, I don't think it would be right for a guy (although to each their own of course!). Here are my pics of the size 18. My SA in Boston told me that the Love shouldn't have too much movement. According to him, the original idea is for it to be and feel like a second skin. This size does feel comfortable for the most part, and it always passes my wrist bone, though when it is hot and sticky, the Love just stays in place and doesn't move. Anyway, here are pics. Thoughts? Thank you!


----------



## Swanky

@*Beautybuyerny *it looks perfect imo!


----------



## americanroyal89

Beautybuyerny said:


> After much time reading posts here, I have realized that I'm not alone. Granted, while I realize that probably 99% of people on this forum are women, there are many guys that also love the Love! It is a unisex piece after all. Like most of you, I've been playing the "did I get the right size game?" . I'd love to get your take on this. I got a size 18 and debating whether I should have gotten the 19. As a guy, I definitely think that the snug look is better for men. I have seen pics that some have posted here with the loose fit and while it does look very elegant on women, I don't think it would be right for a guy (although to each their own of course!). Here are my pics of the size 18. My SA in Boston told me that the Love shouldn't have too much movement. According to him, the original idea is for it to be and feel like a second skin. This size does feel comfortable for the most part, and it always passes my wrist bone, though when it is hot and sticky, the Love just stays in place and doesn't move. Anyway, here are pics. Thoughts? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5251326
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251327
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251328
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251329


I’m a guy with a love bracelet. And my rule of thumb is “if it’s comfortable, it fits” lol. Mine is a bit looser than yours (but I wouldn’t say it’s a loose fit) whereas my brother also wears a love bracelet and his fits more snug like yours. Mine is very comfortable for me, so I say it fits. He says his is comfortable for him, so I say it fits lol.

not sure if that helps, but go with your gut and if it’s comfortable for you.


----------



## Beautybuyerny

americanroyal89 said:


> I’m a guy with a love bracelet. And my rule of thumb is “if it’s comfortable, it fits” lol. Mine is a bit looser than yours (but I wouldn’t say it’s a loose fit) whereas my brother also wears a love bracelet and his fits more snug like yours. Mine is very comfortable for me, so I say it fits. He says his is comfortable for him, so I say it fits lol.
> 
> not sure if that helps, but go with your gut and if it’s comfortable for you.


Haha...thank you! It is comfortable, but I wonder if I need a little more "breathing room" sometimes...but then again that's part of my OCD. So maybe it's not so much a matter of switching sizes, but rather losing those quarantine 15!


----------



## Msdanger

@Beautybuyerny I have read pretty much every post on this thread and it seems everyone questions their sizing, even years after their purchase lol. As the previous poster said, it really comes down to what feels comfortable. And unfortunately it seems that there is no perfect bracelet, just the lesser of two evils lol. I went with a 17 because the 16 left no space at my wrist bone and I could feel the screw. I could wear it above my wrist bone but I’m not sure if I like that look. The 17 gave me space for comfort but sat lower and a bit on my palm. So, I go back and forth on which would I rather deal with lol. I feel like I probably made the right choice (hoping my future self will thank me come summer), but I can’t help but question every time I see people with snug fitting bracelets. 

So, as long as it’s comfortable and you like where it sits on your arm then you are good! Enjoy!


----------



## Msdanger

On similar topic, for those of you with looser fitting loves, if you stack does the second bracelet push the first further down towards the palm? Or maybe (hopefully) the two combined help them sit more parallel to the base of the palm to help keep them off the palm? My small love sits at a bit of a diagonal with one end creeping onto my palm. I didn’t notice this with the classic which is thicker, so hoping if I add another small that it will balance out and straighten the positioning.


----------



## Mjxxsyd

Hi guys,

I went into store today to try the love with 4 diamonds, really indecisive with the sizes as 17 is really tight and 18 it’s quiet lose, I’m able to turn it around..

Based on what I read here I assume I should go with 18?


----------



## emo4488

Beautybuyerny said:


> Haha...thank you! It is comfortable, but I wonder if I need a little more "breathing room" sometimes...but then again that's part of my OCD. So maybe it's not so much a matter of switching sizes, but rather losing those quarantine 15!


If it’s comfortable, it is perfect! Don’t mess with it! Lol. Congrats!


----------



## Msdanger

It does look snug by your palm. You’d probably end up pulling it above your wrist bone to be comfortable. You could change the position in your stack and that should take the pressure off if you want a snug look. If you want it close to your palm I’d say bigger size but know that it may rest on your palm.




Mjxxsyd said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I went into store today to try the love with 4 diamonds, really indecisive with the sizes as 17 is really tight and 18 it’s quiet lose, I’m able to turn it around..
> 
> Based on what I read here I assume I should go with 18?


----------



## Mjxxsyd

Msdanger said:


> It does look snug by your palm. You’d probably end up pulling it above your wrist bone to be comfortable. You could change the position in your stack and that should take the pressure off if you want a snug look. If you want it close to your palm I’d say bigger size but know that it may rest on your palm.


Thank you, should have mentioned that the first picture is size 17 and second 18.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Beautybuyerny said:


> After much time reading posts here, I have realized that I'm not alone. Granted, while I realize that probably 99% of people on this forum are women, there are many guys that also love the Love! It is a unisex piece after all. Like most of you, I've been playing the "did I get the right size game?" . I'd love to get your take on this. I got a size 18 and debating whether I should have gotten the 19. As a guy, I definitely think that the snug look is better for men. I have seen pics that some have posted here with the loose fit and while it does look very elegant on women, I don't think it would be right for a guy (although to each their own of course!). Here are my pics of the size 18. My SA in Boston told me that the Love shouldn't have too much movement. According to him, the original idea is for it to be and feel like a second skin. This size does feel comfortable for the most part, and it always passes my wrist bone, though when it is hot and sticky, the Love just stays in place and doesn't move. Anyway, here are pics. Thoughts? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5251326
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251327
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251328
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251329



It looks like I might have the unpopular opinion here but to me it looks too tight the way its squeezing your arm. Is it uncomfortable at all? My fiancé doesn’t have a Love but he has a diamond JUC and Ecrou and wears his a snug fit but never do they squeeze his arm. I have 2 Loves and have a loose fit and sometimes when I sleep at night and they sit at the top of my arm I wake up to them feeling tight and have to move them down. My wrist is a 15 and I wear 17 Loves. Did you try the next size up?


----------



## Beautybuyerny

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> It looks like I might have the unpopular opinion here but to me it looks too tight the way its squeezing your arm. Is it uncomfortable at all? My fiancé doesn’t have a Love but he has a diamond JUC and Ecrou and wears his a snug fit but never do they squeeze his arm. I have 2 Loves and have a loose fit and sometimes when I sleep at night and they sit at the top of my arm I wake up to them feeling tight and have to move them down. My wrist is a 15 and I wear 17 Loves. Did you try the next size up?


Honestly, it doesn't feel uncomfortable. And I know what you mean about looking like it's squeezing my arm...but even somewhat loose fit can photograph like that, I've noticed (unless someone is super skinny lol). In other words, the way it looks is not necessarily the way it feels. I did try the next size but couldn't decide...that's when the SA said it's meant to feel like a second skin and not really move. Part of me wants to change for the 19, but I'm afraid it might be too loose especially if I end up losing some weight, which I am working on. So I don't know!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Beautybuyerny said:


> Honestly, it doesn't feel uncomfortable. And I know what you mean about looking like it's squeezing my arm...but even somewhat loose fit can photograph like that, I've noticed. In other words, the way it looks is not necessarily the way it feels. I did try the next size but couldn't decide...that's when the SA said it's meant to feel like a second skin and not really move. Part of me wants to change for the 19, but I'm afraid it might be too loose especially if I end up losing some weight, which I am working on. So I don't know!



Yeah if you lose weight it may be the perfect fit if you keep what you have now. I would say as long as it’s not uncomfortable and you’re happy, that’s all that matters! Sometimes when I wake up in the middle of the night, they feel like my circulation is being cut off but I think we all swell a little when we sleep too. It looks great on you though and I like a single Love by itself on men! Very classy.


----------



## notsogirly

Hi everyone. I’ve had this love bracelet since 2016. I did lose a bit of weight, And recently i just feel like it’s too big for me. When i was buying it, the SA suggested that i get a size 17. My mom said to get a size 18 because I’ll regret it if i want to stack with other bracelets. Question, if i get another love bracelet, do you think i should get another 18 or a 17? Was thinking that if you layer two, it might give you a tighter feel. Does it look loose?


----------



## Cat Fondler

Hi notsogirly. I think it looks rather elegant on your arm.  Yes, stacking will help them feel “tighter.” I struggled with my single regular love being too loose but found more comfort  when stacking—it seemed to reduce the movement up and down my arm, which I found to be a bit annoying with the single love. The recommendation is to stack with the same size, but I have read posts where some decide to position the larger bracelet farther up the arm. Best way of course is to try on another one for the comfort test. Maybe others can post what type of bracelet might work best. (my additions were a small love and small Clash, and trinity cord, but I don’t wear more than 3 at a time) Keep us posted!


----------



## Kaka_bobo

I think the best way to know whether the sizing is right is by the feel of the bracelet on.

DH bought me the small love for my birthday since I've been talking about it for months. I have really tiny wrists so I always said I'll be getting the sz 15, but the SA insisted DH to go with sz 16.

The moment he put it on my wrist on my birthday, we both knew it was too big. We went back to the boutique the next day and the SA also agreed it was too big.

I knew sz 15 was perfect for me coz I didn't even feel like the bracelet was on when I walked out the door. The SA in the post above that said it should feel like second skin is SPOT ON.

This is how it's currently sitting on me with my arm up and down. I'm currently in cold winter climate, but I got it when I was in a humid location averaging 33 degrees Celsius every day and the bracelet would sit 0.5-1in. higher than in the photo.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

notsogirly said:


> Hi everyone. I’ve had this love bracelet since 2016. I did lose a bit of weight, And recently i just feel like it’s too big for me. When i was buying it, the SA suggested that i get a size 17. My mom said to get a size 18 because I’ll regret it if i want to stack with other bracelets. Question, if i get another love bracelet, do you think i should get another 18 or a 17? Was thinking that if you layer two, it might give you a tighter feel. Does it look loose?



I think it looks fine to me but yes if you add another Love to your stack get the same size. If not, you’ll deal with over/under lapping and that personally would bother me. But that’s a personal choice, and your comfort is completely your decision.


----------



## Cute2Chic

Hi everyone I just wanted to share my experience. I had size 18 and size 19. The 18 feels the snugness of a ring on my finger. If I try to rotate it then it doesn’t feel good on my wrist. The 19 is looser and perfect because it’s able to slide up my wrist for typing. I felt claustrophobic in the 18. The only reason I didn’t love the 19 was when I slept it went up my arm and sometimes was uncomfortable and I had to slide it down the first few nights. Now I think I’m accustomed to the bracelet and it stopped waking me up


----------



## olawen

Hi ladies! 
I just recently joined TPF to see if I could pick your brains about something …
Back in September I visited the Cartier store and was buying two love bracelets for my 30th birthday (the plain RG and the WG with 4 diamonds). I spent 2.5 hours in the store because I was so torn between sizes. 
The SA told me I could go either way between a size 16 and 17. In the past I’ve been sized for both at different locations.
I felt so overnwhelmed and confused and it really took the joy out of the gift my darling husband wanted to gift me. I oddly left the store stressed out and not happy about my purchase.  
The size 17 slide up and down my wrist, over my wrist bone, and I could turn it. When wearing them both together, they would slide up and down and click together. The size 16 doesn’t feel tight but it’s more on the snug side. I can move it myself about 1.5 inches up and down my arm, it only goes over my wrist if I push it over, but when I move my arm up and down the bracelet actually doesn’t move at all.
The sweet SA told me to take the size 16 home and wear it around the house and see how I feel in it. I can definitely feel it’s presence, and it leaves these little circular indents from the screws inside, but it doesn’t hurt me. In the morning it feels smaller than in the evenings. 
Thoughts? 
I attached a photo of the two sizes. The bracelets that are spread apart are size16, the ones touching are 17


----------



## Purrsey

17 seems good on you in photo however the way you describe it I'd prefer 16 if I am the one wearing. The screw marks are inevitable. 
most importantly you should feel comfortable. I generally can't stand bangles go past my wrist (sitting on my hand) so my choice is "easy".

love sizing is the most difficult part but once you go pass that, you'll enjoy the journey.


----------



## Swanky

I’d say 16 except you said it doesn’t fall over your wrist naturally, so I’d likely choose 17. What’s the measurement of your wrist/wrist bone?



olawen said:


> Hi ladies!
> I just recently joined TPF to see if I could pick your brains about something …
> Back in September I visited the Cartier store and was buying two love bracelets for my 30th birthday (the plain RG and the WG with 4 diamonds). I spent 2.5 hours in the store because I was so torn between sizes.
> The SA told me I could go either way between a size 16 and 17. In the past I’ve been sized for both at different locations.
> I felt so overnwhelmed and confused and it really took the joy out of the gift my darling husband wanted to gift me. I oddly left the store stressed out and not happy about my purchase.
> The size 17 slide up and down my wrist, over my wrist bone, and I could turn it. When wearing them both together, they would slide up and down and click together. The size 16 doesn’t feel tight but it’s more on the snug side. I can move it myself about 1.5 inches up and down my arm, it only goes over my wrist if I push it over, but when I move my arm up and down the bracelet actually doesn’t move at all.
> The sweet SA told me to take the size 16 home and wear it around the house and see how I feel in it. I can definitely feel it’s presence, and it leaves these little circular indents from the screws inside, but it doesn’t hurt me. In the morning it feels smaller than in the evenings.
> Thoughts?
> I attached a photo of the two sizes. The bracelets that are spread apart are size16, the ones touching are 17


----------



## yayaisnan

olawen said:


> Hi ladies!
> I just recently joined TPF to see if I could pick your brains about something …
> Back in September I visited the Cartier store and was buying two love bracelets for my 30th birthday (the plain RG and the WG with 4 diamonds). I spent 2.5 hours in the store because I was so torn between sizes.
> The SA told me I could go either way between a size 16 and 17. In the past I’ve been sized for both at different locations.
> I felt so overnwhelmed and confused and it really took the joy out of the gift my darling husband wanted to gift me. I oddly left the store stressed out and not happy about my purchase.
> The size 17 slide up and down my wrist, over my wrist bone, and I could turn it. When wearing them both together, they would slide up and down and click together. The size 16 doesn’t feel tight but it’s more on the snug side. I can move it myself about 1.5 inches up and down my arm, it only goes over my wrist if I push it over, but when I move my arm up and down the bracelet actually doesn’t move at all.
> The sweet SA told me to take the size 16 home and wear it around the house and see how I feel in it. I can definitely feel it’s presence, and it leaves these little circular indents from the screws inside, but it doesn’t hurt me. In the morning it feels smaller than in the evenings.
> Thoughts?
> I attached a photo of the two sizes. The bracelets that are spread apart are size16, the ones touching are 17


17 looks good - what’s your wrist size


----------



## kinseymorrison

Hello! I could really use some help with sizing as I don’t live near a boutique and would be ordering online. I currently wear a Tiffany T Wire bracelet in size small that I would like to stack with a love bracelet. The inside circumference of my Tiffany bracelet is 15.5 cm or just over 6 inches. It moves about 2 inches down my arm and I like the movement. Ideally, I would like to find a love bracelet that fits the same way.

I have tried on a size 16 love cuff and that was WAY too small. My wrist measures 14.5cm but measures 15.5cm at the largest point I would like for the bracelet to sit.

I also have a oval bangle that I feel is too large to wear with my Tiffany and that measures 16.5cm or 6.5 inches on the inside.

I see in preloved sites that size 16 is usually 6 inches on the inside and 17 is usually 6.5 (I’ve also seen 6.25). I feel like I’m either a size 16 or 17 in the love but would appreciate any advice!


----------



## yayaisnan

kinseymorrison said:


> Hello! I could really use some help with sizing as I don’t live near a boutique and would be ordering online. I currently wear a Tiffany T Wire bracelet in size small that I would like to stack with a love bracelet. The inside circumference of my Tiffany bracelet is 15.5 cm or just over 6 inches. It moves about 2 inches down my arm and I like the movement. Ideally, I would like to find a love bracelet that fits the same way.
> 
> I have tried on a size 16 love cuff and that was WAY too small. My wrist measures 14.5cm but measures 15.5cm at the largest point I would like for the bracelet to sit.
> 
> I also have a oval bangle that I feel is too large to wear with my Tiffany and that measures 16.5cm or 6.5 inches on the inside.
> 
> I see in preloved sites that size 16 is usually 6 inches on the inside and 17 is usually 6.5 (I’ve also seen 6.25). I feel like I’m either a size 16 or 17 in the love but would appreciate any advice!


Size 17 if you want some movement up and down. Size 16 for a closer fit - 1-2 inches of movement from top of wrist. but hard to say without a try on. If your credit card max allows I would order both and send one back.


----------



## Purrsey

kinseymorrison said:


> Hello! I could really use some help with sizing as I don’t live near a boutique and would be ordering online. I currently wear a Tiffany T Wire bracelet in size small that I would like to stack with a love bracelet. The inside circumference of my Tiffany bracelet is 15.5 cm or just over 6 inches. It moves about 2 inches down my arm and I like the movement. Ideally, I would like to find a love bracelet that fits the same way.
> 
> I have tried on a size 16 love cuff and that was WAY too small. My wrist measures 14.5cm but measures 15.5cm at the largest point I would like for the bracelet to sit.
> 
> I also have a oval bangle that I feel is too large to wear with my Tiffany and that measures 16.5cm or 6.5 inches on the inside.
> 
> I see in preloved sites that size 16 is usually 6 inches on the inside and 17 is usually 6.5 (I’ve also seen 6.25). I feel like I’m either a size 16 or 17 in the love but would appreciate any advice!


Cuff is always to be one sized up. 
I think I read here someone posted a 16 full love is 15.5cm measuring inside. So it seems 16 is potential for you. (If cuff,it would be a 17 equivalent).

indeed, see if you order both to try and return one.


----------



## runningd1va

I have a size 16 Love, and a size 15 JUC.  I am able to forcefully spin my Love bracelet around my wrist, but it won't spin on its own.  the JUC won't spin at all.


----------



## charcdh12

Has anyone went down in size before for second Cartier bracelet? Currently I wear a size 17 but I feel like its a little loose for me.. Has anyone had similar experience I decided to go down one size for next purchase?


----------



## tonita

ckelly914 said:


> Hi!! I got my first love bracelet about a month ago and am also really second guessing my size! My wrist measures slightly over 14.5cm and I purchased the 16 which my SA assured fit perfectly. It falls about 2inches below my wrist when my arm is up and has very little space on either side when sitting write below my wrist bone (both screws almost touching skin). It felt perfect at first, but as the weather has warmed feels too tight. I feel like I’m always moving it to make it more comfortable, but maybe that’s normal?
> 
> However, the 17 seemed so big! I was able to easily rotate it around my arm, whereas I can only do that with some force at the smallest part of my wrist with the 16. I’m considering going back for the 17 to get a looser fit, but don’t know if it just looks way too big! Does anyone have advice!?
> First 3 photos are the 16. Last 3 the 17 (in store
> View attachment 5073680
> View attachment 5073681
> View attachment 5073682
> 
> View attachment 5073685
> View attachment 5073686
> View attachment 5073688


Hello...sorry for bothering you. But I have the same situation
Which size you choose on the end?


----------



## coolarch22

Hi all, never been more excited to join a club. Hubs bought this yesterday as a push present for me. I wanted to go for a snug fit so I went for size 18. But now I am having second thoughts if I should get 19. 18 fits comfortably, doesn’t rotate and I am able to move it across my wrist bone easily. However it won’t got too far up my wrist. I do have a meaty arm and I am currently post partum so carrying over 40lbs above my normal weight. These are the reasons I chose to go for a snug fit. I want to know if some people with heavier wrists have had issues with snug fit love bands? I am just confused and would love to know what the community thinks


----------



## emo4488

Congrats! It looks nice - but yes, on the snug side. My SA wears her's like that though. It doesn't move at all.  

I guess the question you need to ask yourself if, is it comfortable? If so, you've got the right fit!


----------



## coolarch22

emo4488 said:


> Congrats! It looks nice - but yes, on the snug side. My SA wears her's like that though. It doesn't move at all.
> 
> I guess the question you need to ask yourself if, is it comfortable? If so, you've got the right fit!


Thanks  I definitely find it comfortable. I know I would hate to have it be loose and hit against everything. I am 95% sure I’ll keep it, just wondering other folks experience with thicker wrists and size 19


----------



## S_Ambros

Hi all, this might help those who are in limbo between 16 vs 17. My husband amazingly bought me the small love in size 16 for Christmas. I’m a 14.75 wrist and 15 on the bone. The 16 I initially loved for size then started reading on here reviews about looser fitting being better if between sizes - I then started to doubt the size. Luckily my close friend has a size 17 so she came over and let me wear it pretty much all day - showering, moving around etc. I found the 17 I liked on the arm but it drove me mad on the wrist! Spinning around and rubbed where it sat on the hand. The 16 is snugger but it felt a lot more natural when I put it back on. It doesn’t drop below the wrist unless I wiggle a little so sits quite comfortably just above my wrist. My husband and family also said the 16 suited me better during a test where they didn’t know which was which.  As I was in limbo between being snugger or looser I decided the snug is a better fit for me. I generally prefer things to sit properly on me including my watches so think it suited my style better and have decided to stick with the 16. Saves a trip to London to exchange too! I’ve attached pics of the size 16. I don’t plan to stack except maybe a JUC.


----------



## emo4488

S_Ambros said:


> Hi all, this might help those who are in limbo between 16 vs 17. My husband amazingly bought me the small love in size 16 for Christmas. I’m a 14.75 wrist and 15 on the bone. The 16 I initially loved for size then started reading on here reviews about looser fitting being better if between sizes - I then started to doubt the size. Luckily my close friend has a size 17 so she came over and let me wear it pretty much all day - showering, moving around etc. I found the 17 I liked on the arm but it drove me mad on the wrist! Spinning around and rubbed where it sat on the hand. The 16 is snugger but it felt a lot more natural when I put it back on. It doesn’t drop below the wrist unless I wiggle a little so sits quite comfortably just above my wrist. My husband and family also said the 16 suited me better during a test where they didn’t know which was which.  As I was in limbo between being snugger or looser I decided the snug is a better fit for me. I generally prefer things to sit properly on me including my watches so think it suited my style better and have decided to stick with the 16. Saves a trip to London to exchange too! I’ve attached pics of the size 16. I don’t plan to stack except maybe a JUC.


Looks perfect! I think the sizing up is more for the classic love when in between. In the small love, I felt that 1cm was enough room for comfort (14 cm wrist / size 15).  In the classic size I had to size up 2 cm. The screws on the classic stick out more.


----------



## S_Ambros

emo4488 said:


> Looks perfect! I think the sizing up is more for the classic love when in between. In the smaller size I felt that 1cm was enough for comfort (14 cm wrist / size 15).  In the classic size I had to size up 2 cm. The screws on the classic stick out more.


Thank you! I was was up most the night wondering if I should size up and when my friend gave me hers it definitely made my mind up. 16.5 would be ideal but as you say, the small seems to give that little extra bit of room. I do wish it would move more than the 2 inches down the arm but the 17 only moved an extra cm and the looser wrist was just so annoying! I would have had to wear sweat bands to the gym and stuff to protect it so not ideal.


----------



## Purrsey

S_Ambros said:


> Hi all, this might help those who are in limbo between 16 vs 17. My husband amazingly bought me the small love in size 16 for Christmas. I’m a 14.75 wrist and 15 on the bone. The 16 I initially loved for size then started reading on here reviews about looser fitting being better if between sizes - I then started to doubt the size. Luckily my close friend has a size 17 so she came over and let me wear it pretty much all day - showering, moving around etc. I found the 17 I liked on the arm but it drove me mad on the wrist! Spinning around and rubbed where it sat on the hand. The 16 is snugger but it felt a lot more natural when I put it back on. It doesn’t drop below the wrist unless I wiggle a little so sits quite comfortably just above my wrist. My husband and family also said the 16 suited me better during a test where they didn’t know which was which.  As I was in limbo between being snugger or looser I decided the snug is a better fit for me. I generally prefer things to sit properly on me including my watches so think it suited my style better and have decided to stick with the 16. Saves a trip to London to exchange too! I’ve attached pics of the size 16. I don’t plan to stack except maybe a JUC.


You've got a super lovely friend for sure.


----------



## bluebird03

I am also between 16 and 17. I tried the 16 and my skin would get pinched if i was not too careful when locking the bracelet so I ended up ordering a 17 it's not here yet so hoping that it fits right. My wrist measures 14.5cm. I really dont want to have to exchange this


----------



## S_Ambros

sleeplessinseattle said:


> I am also between 16 and 17. I tried the 16 and my skin would get pinched if i was not too careful when locking the bracelet so I ended up ordering a 17 it's not here yet so hoping that it fits right. My wrist measures 14.5cm. I really dont want to have to exchange this


Mine doesn’t pinch at all, I have a bit of space when putting it on. It might be your wrist shape is more rounded so would suit the 17 better. Hope it’s perfect for you!


----------



## bluebird03

Hi ladies, here is a pic of the 17, I was able to try the 16 and 17 yesterday. 16 was a snug fit and 17 had some movement. The lady said stacking would be difficult at a later point if I went with the 16 so I ended up coming back home with the 17. What do y'all think? I will wear it around and see how it feels. My wrist measures 14.5 at the wrist bone


----------



## yayaisnan

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Hi ladies, here is a pic of the 17, I was able to try the 16 and 17 yesterday. 16 was a snug fit and 17 had some movement. The lady said stacking would be difficult at a later point if I went with the 16 so I ended up coming back home with the 17. What do y'all think? I will wear it around and see how it feels. My wrist measures 14.5 at the wrist bone
> 
> View attachment 5283410
> View attachment 5283411
> View attachment 5283412


looks good!


----------



## kinseymorrison

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Hi ladies, here is a pic of the 17, I was able to try the 16 and 17 yesterday. 16 was a snug fit and 17 had some movement. The lady said stacking would be difficult at a later point if I went with the 16 so I ended up coming back home with the 17. What do y'all think? I will wear it around and see how it feels. My wrist measures 14.5 at the wrist bone
> 
> View attachment 5283410
> View attachment 5283411
> View attachment 5283412


Thanks for the pictures! I think the 17 looks great! You’ve helped me decide on a size I think!


----------



## Purrsey

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Hi ladies, here is a pic of the 17, I was able to try the 16 and 17 yesterday. 16 was a snug fit and 17 had some movement. The lady said stacking would be difficult at a later point if I went with the 16 so I ended up coming back home with the 17. What do y'all think? I will wear it around and see how it feels. My wrist measures 14.5 at the wrist bone
> 
> View attachment 5283410
> View attachment 5283411
> View attachment 5283412


I think 17 looks really comfy and nice on you.


----------



## bluebird03

kinseymorrison said:


> Thanks for the pictures! I think the 17 looks great! You’ve helped me decide on a size I think!


 Good Luck!


----------



## S_Ambros

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Hi ladies, here is a pic of the 17, I was able to try the 16 and 17 yesterday. 16 was a snug fit and 17 had some movement. The lady said stacking would be difficult at a later point if I went with the 16 so I ended up coming back home with the 17. What do y'all think? I will wear it around and see how it feels. My wrist measures 14.5 at the wrist bone
> 
> View attachment 5283410
> View attachment 5283411
> View attachment 5283412


Think this size looks great on you!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

I’m not sure if this is new or I’m just very late to the game but I don’t recall ever seeing this statement on Cartier’s website when you’re looking at their Love collection. I thought it was always just something we discovered here on TPF and in the boutiques but this is helpful for anyone who is purchasing online and unsure of sizing.


----------



## bluebird03

yayaisnan said:


> looks good!





Purrsey said:


> I think 17 looks really comfy and nice on you.





S_Ambros said:


> Think this size looks great on you!



Thanks, Ladies, I have been wearing this for a couple days now and I now know 17 is the correct size for me. Definitely not too loose or tight. For those on the fence about the sizing with a 14.5 cm wrist size, I think the 17 works well especially if you want to stack bracelets in the future.


----------



## Chaton

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I’m not sure if this is new or I’m just very late to the game but I don’t recall ever seeing this statement on Cartier’s website when you’re looking at their Love collection. I thought it was always just something we discovered here on TPF and in the boutiques but this is helpful for anyone who is purchasing online and unsure of sizing.
> 
> View attachment 5285579




That looks like a new thing they just added to their site.

However, I think it may be similar to what they had on a separate page regarding fit, but not quite in those words.

I follow that rule after researching extensively online. 

Good eye!


----------



## Lanier

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I’m not sure if this is new or I’m just very late to the game but I don’t recall ever seeing this statement on Cartier’s website when you’re looking at their Love collection. I thought it was always just something we discovered here on TPF and in the boutiques but this is helpful for anyone who is purchasing online and unsure of sizing.
> 
> View attachment 5285579


Interesting! They’ve always had it on the sizing page (where you can go to download the sizing ruler to print out), but I have not noticed it on an actual item page!


----------



## ka3na20

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Thanks, Ladies, I have been wearing this for a couple days now and I now know 17 is the correct size for me. Definitely not too loose or tight. For those on the fence about the sizing with a 14.5 cm wrist size, I think the 17 works well especially if you want to stack bracelets in the future.



Agree. Posted these on one of the threads, might as well post here also for reference.  

Wrist size -15cm
Tiffany - medium link, size small
JUC - small, size 16
Love - size 17

The fit on me is not tight and not too loose either. They might just look tight because my hand is resting on the pillow.


----------



## paris54531

bagloverdiscuss said:


> After long debating between size 16 or 17, I finally decided to go with size 16 on the classic love bracelet and 16 as well on Juc. I sold my love cuff 18 because it cannot line up correctly with either size 16 or 17 on classic love ( I tried them in the boutique). The opening of the cuff will easily overlap and scratch the regular love at certain angle if that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092538



Hi there! I noticed your love and JUC bracelets are the same size. Do yours overlap often? I've read that most people don't suggest getting them in the same size, but I currently have the JUC in 16 already and think the 17 in love would be too big for me. Would love to hear your thoughts and also see any photos of you have with the bracelets dangling more towards your wrist!


----------



## paris54531

Does anyone else have their love and JUC in the same size? Curious to hear about your experience with this and any photos you might have. My wrist size is 15.8cm. I currently own the JUC in size 16, and am going to add love to my collection in the next few weeks and trying to figure out sizing... 

I believe when I tried these on a few months ago the love was a 17 and my JUC is size 16. Does the love look too big?


----------



## Rhi17

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Hi ladies, here is a pic of the 17, I was able to try the 16 and 17 yesterday. 16 was a snug fit and 17 had some movement. The lady said stacking would be difficult at a later point if I went with the 16 so I ended up coming back home with the 17. What do y'all think? I will wear it around and see how it feels. My wrist measures 14.5 at the wrist bone
> 
> View attachment 5283410
> View attachment 5283411
> View attachment 5283412


It looks perfect!! My wrist size is 15.5. I like my bracelets loose than snug so I got 18.U think it’s too big? I know 17 is much better but I really wish cartier will make half sizes.


----------



## bluebird03

Rhi17 said:


> It looks perfect!! My wrist size is 15.5. I like my bracelets loose than snug so I got 18.U think it’s too big? I know 17 is much better but I really wish cartier will make half sizes.


I feel the 18 is a little too big but if you prefer the loose fit then 18 it is. And yes I wish they made half sizes as well!!


----------



## Rhi17

sleeplessinseattle said:


> I feel the 18 is a little too big but if you prefer the loose fit then 18 it is. And yes I wish they made half sizes as well!!


Thank u..I thought so too!It’s more like a regular bangle to me.Kinda lovin’ it now.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

paris54531 said:


> Does anyone else have their love and JUC in the same size? Curious to hear about your experience with this and any photos you might have. My wrist size is 15.8cm. I currently own the JUC in size 16, and am going to add love to my collection in the next few weeks and trying to figure out sizing...
> 
> I believe when I tried these on a few months ago the love was a 17 and my JUC is size 16. Does the love look too big?
> 
> View attachment 5289124
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289130
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289131
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289132



17 looks like the perfect fit for you. But it’s not about what we think, it’s about how it makes you feel and how you think it looks. Also how you like your bracelets to fit. I prefer a looser fit and my wrist is right at 15 cm and I wear a size 17 Love. With your wrist size, you would think with only having about 1 cm in difference between your wrist and the bracelet that it would look like a tighter fit but it actually looks like the PERFECT fit and doesn’t look tight at all. 17 Love is definitely for you but only if you love it!


----------



## Ralii

Hi Ladies,

my wrist currently measures 17.75. I’ve tried an 18 in store, and though it’s fine, i wonder if going for a 19 would be better so it has room to slide down..This was in Hawaii so unfortunately I don’t have a store in Seattle to go and re-try so I’m debating which one to pull the trigger on..


----------



## Ralii

Ralii said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> my wrist currently measures 17.75. I’ve tried an 18 in store, and though it’s fine, i wonder if going for a 19 would be better so it has room to slide down..This was in Hawaii so unfortunately I don’t have a store in Seattle to go and re-try so I’m debating which one to pull the trigger on..


Correction, my wrist is 16.9 cm, not 17.75


----------



## Chaton

Ralii said:


> Correction, my wrist is 16.9 cm, not 17.75



Definitely go for the 19.  The looser fit will be more comfortable in the long run.


----------



## XCCX

Ralii said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> my wrist currently measures 17.75. I’ve tried an 18 in store, and though it’s fine, i wonder if going for a 19 would be better so it has room to slide down..This was in Hawaii so unfortunately I don’t have a store in Seattle to go and re-try so I’m debating which one to pull the trigger on..


I say definitely the 19 

I just saw your wrist measurement correction and I still vote for the looser fit (+2 CM) because to me it’s more comfortable and flattering.


----------



## medurbanchic

paris54531 said:


> Does anyone else have their love and JUC in the same size? Curious to hear about your experience with this and any photos you might have. My wrist size is 15.8cm. I currently own the JUC in size 16, and am going to add love to my collection in the next few weeks and trying to figure out sizing...
> 
> I believe when I tried these on a few months ago the love was a 17 and my JUC is size 16. Does the love look too big?
> 
> View attachment 5289124
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289130
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289131
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289132


I love you ring!  Where is it from?


----------



## Ralii

Just received the small love in size 19! I love it and glad i went two sizes up, it’s sitting just right! FYI for anyone with a 16.5- 17cm measure wrist.


----------



## MaggyH

Ralii said:


> Just received the small love in size 19! I love it and glad i went two sizes up, it’s sitting just right! FYI for anyone with a 16.5- 17cm measure wrist.
> 
> View attachment 5297425


It looks great on you, congratulations!


----------



## paris54531

medurbanchic said:


> I love you ring!  Where is it from?



kwiat!!


----------



## nublux

I have a wrist of size 14.5, But the size 16 love bracelet twists on my wrist. Anyone have similar experience? Should I go for size 15? Or will that be too snug.


----------



## nublux

Does anyone know if the bracelets are heavier in gold if the size increases?


----------



## Swanky

nublux said:


> I have a wrist of size 14.5, But the size 16 love bracelet twists on my wrist. Anyone have similar experience? Should I go for size 15? Or will that be too snug.


I’m barely over 14 and I can twist mine but it doesn’t on its own. I assume it’s our arm/wrist shape ?


----------



## emo4488

nublux said:


> I have a wrist of size 14.5, But the size 16 love bracelet twists on my wrist. Anyone have similar experience? Should I go for size 15? Or will that be too snug.


Too snug for sure. The 15 seems to only fit if you are just under 14 cm or smaller.


----------



## bluebird03

nublux said:


> I have a wrist of size 14.5, But the size 16 love bracelet twists on my wrist. Anyone have similar experience? Should I go for size 15? Or will that be too snug.


Same here, when i tried the 16 at the store I had to try real hard to twist it and it was quite snug. 15 probably will be very tight


----------



## Purrsey

nublux said:


> Does anyone know if the bracelets are heavier in gold if the size increases?


Yes. That's why my $ per gram is most expensive as I'm wearing smallest size haha.


----------



## Purrsey

nublux said:


> I have a wrist of size 14.5, But the size 16 love bracelet twists on my wrist. Anyone have similar experience? Should I go for size 15? Or will that be too snug.


My left is 14 and right is 13.8. Sz15 wears better on my right than left. If you're a true 14.5cm I think sz15 is way too snug. You are probably in the i-wished-Cartier-makes-half-size team.


----------



## nublux

thanks everyone for the feedback. I placed an online order for size 15. No cartier showroom around where I stay, I guess ill have to return it and get size 16instead


----------



## nublux

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Same here, when i tried the 16 at the store I had to try real hard to twist it and it was quite snug. 15 probably will be very tight


 I tried my friends size 16 and its spins on its own on my wrist, hence I took the plunge to 15 but I guess my estimation was all wrong


----------



## Purrsey

nublux said:


> I tried my friends size 16 and its spins on its own on my wrist, hence I took the plunge to 15 but I guess my estimation was all wrong


Do try on when you've received the 15.  It's all about which is more comfortable as it's gonna be a piece that you'd unlikely to remove  daily.  Sometimes it's about the shape of our wrist too when it comes to the right fit.


----------



## nublux

Purrsey said:


> Do try on when you've received the 15.  It's all about which is more comfortable as it's gonna be a piece that you'd unlikely to remove  daily.  Sometimes it's about the shape of our wrist too when it comes to the right fit.



The cartier e boutique associate advised me not to try sincethe bracelet needs to be in pristine condition if i have to return. Such a bummer that I dont have a Cartier boutique in PNW.


----------



## Miumiu23

Hello I measure 13.5 using the Cartier sizer. Which do you think would fit better? Size 15 or 16? Thanks!


----------



## bluebird03

nublux said:


> The cartier e boutique associate advised me not to try sincethe bracelet needs to be in pristine condition if i have to return. Such a bummer that I dont have a Cartier boutique in PNW.


Interesting! Not sure how you would know if it fits or not unless you try it. Maybe be very careful and not be around any hard surfaces when you are trying it on.


----------



## bluebird03

Miumiu23 said:


> Hello I measure 13.5 using the Cartier sizer. Which do you think would fit better? Size 15 or 16? Thanks!


15 if you like a snug fit and 16 if you want it to be looser. I am in between 16 and 17 and went with 17 because 16 was tight!


----------



## Swanky

Total personal preference, a 16 will slide up the arm more and possibly onto the top of your palm, the 15 won't, but also won't slide up/down much.
I'm about 14.25 and I wear 16, it's not remotely too big, it's probably considered "snug" to those who like it roomy.
I'd cut a thin sheet of paper in both sizes and "try" them on if you don't have a local boutique.



Miumiu23 said:


> Hello I measure 13.5 using the Cartier sizer. Which do you think would fit better? Size 15 or 16? Thanks!


----------



## li_ng

Hello, I am new to PBF but really love all the input and knowledge being shared in this thread. I’m currently in similar dilemma with being in between a size 15 & 16 in love bracelet. I will be wearing on my right hand which measures 14cm. Has anyone bought a 15 and end up exchanging for a size 16? Were happier with a looser fit? I brought home a 15, while it “fits” it does get uncomfortable. Anyone have pictures of how their 14cm wrist size looks in a 16 love bracelet please & thank you! Attach are photos of a 15. Do you think it’s too tight?


----------



## li_ng

Hello, I am new to PBF but really love all the input and knowledge being shared in this thread. I’m currently in similar dilemma with being in between a size 15 & 16 in love bracelet. I will be wearing on my right hand which measures 14cm. Has anyone bought a 15 and end up exchanging for a size 16? Were happier with a looser fit? I brought home a 15, while it “fits” it does get uncomfortable. Anyone have pictures of how their 14cm wrist size looks in a 16 love bracelet please & thank you! Attach are photos of me in a size 15. Do you think it’s too tight?


----------



## Ralii

li_ng said:


> Hello, I am new to PBF but really love all the input and knowledge being shared in this thread. I’m currently in similar dilemma with being in between a size 15 & 16 in love bracelet. I will be wearing on my right hand which measures 14cm. Has anyone bought a 15 and end up exchanging for a size 16? Were happier with a looser fit? I brought home a 15, while it “fits” it does get uncomfortable. Anyone have pictures of how their 14cm wrist size looks in a 16 love bracelet please & thank you! Attach are photos of me in a size 15. Do you think it’s too tight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302410
> View attachment 5302411
> View attachment 5302412


Judging by your pictures and how the bracelet sits, i personally think it looks just right on you. Not too tight, and not too loose that it moves up and down way too far. I think you’re right in the sweet spot!


----------



## neumannjlp

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Interesting! Not sure how you would know if it fits or not unless you try it. Maybe be very careful and not be around any hard surfaces when you are trying it on.


Put a piece of tape on the screwdriver so you don’t scratch it when trying it on. If the screwdriver slips without being covered, it will scratch the bracelet.


----------



## Purrsey

li_ng said:


> Hello, I am new to PBF but really love all the input and knowledge being shared in this thread. I’m currently in similar dilemma with being in between a size 15 & 16 in love bracelet. I will be wearing on my right hand which measures 14cm. Has anyone bought a 15 and end up exchanging for a size 16? Were happier with a looser fit? I brought home a 15, while it “fits” it does get uncomfortable. Anyone have pictures of how their 14cm wrist size looks in a 16 love bracelet please & thank you! Attach are photos of me in a size 15. Do you think it’s too tight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302410
> View attachment 5302411
> View attachment 5302412


I still remember vividly my struggle on sizing... but that was just 6 months ago lol.

On the opposite side, i brought home a 16 and then went back to change a 15 (i didn't even unbox the 16). I am also 14cm wrist (left). BUT it can get a little too snug during my bloating time of the month. After wearing on my left for a few weeks, i decided to switch to my right (non dominant) just to try out if i like to wear on dominant or non dominant hand.  This is when i realised my right wrist is smaller (13.8cm) and i feel i made the right choice in moving it because i feel I have the perfect-snug-fit-but-still-have-room-for-a-little-bloat. 

I read that you mentioned "gets uncomfortable" - might be a sign you need to try a 16 to be sure. 

May i share some old posts of mine. 






						Cartier Love Bracelet Sizing Thread!
					

Hi all!  I just purchased a size 17 SM Love and was wondering what you all think of the sizing on me. My wrist measures ranging 15.5mm to 15.7mm, depending on the day. It feels comfortable, but I see a lot of people’s bracelet are able to go further up their arm. Does mine look too tight? I fear...




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						Cartier Love Bracelet Sizing Thread!
					

it's really personal preference. do you tend to like your bracelets loose with movement? i notice your other bracelet is snug fitting - would it annoy you if the love constantly went over it etc. if you're still thinking about it and haven't unboxed it may be a sign to go smaller but again its...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## neumannjlp

My wrist is a size 16.5cm just above the wrist bone and I’m obsessing over which size will be the best fit for me. I’m posting pictures of the size 17 original size Love bracelet that does “fit” but it doesn’t slide much and feels somewhat uncomfortable. It’s freezing here and I worry it will be too tight when the weather warms. I also want to add a JUC under the Love along with a diamond bangle so it does need to slide up a bit. When I do that there is no room anywhere around the bracelet. Thoughts?


----------



## angelica138

neumannjlp said:


> My wrist is a size 16.5cm just above the wrist bone and I’m obsessing over which size will be the best fit for me. I’m posting pictures of the size 17 original size Love bracelet that does “fit” but it doesn’t slide much and feels somewhat uncomfortable. It’s freezing here and I worry it will be too tight when the weather warms. I also want to add a JUC under the Love along with a diamond bangle so it does need to slide up a bit. When I do that there is no room anywhere around the bracelet. Thoughts?




Definitely need at least a size 18. my wrist is 16.5 as well and I wear 18. if I wanted to stack I would probably want a 19 but that's because my forearm gets fat real quick. so it all depends on your arm/wrist shape and what's comfortable to you.


----------



## li_ng

Ralii said:


> Judging by your pictures and how the bracelet sits, i personally think it looks just right on you. Not too tight, and not too loose that it moves up and down way too far. I think you’re right in the sweet spot!


----------



## li_ng

thank you for your reply! I agree I love the top view of how it sits. But that is as far down as it goes. When I am fluffier I definitely feel the screws. I wish they made .5 sizes! 15.5 would have been perfect!


----------



## li_ng

Purrsey said:


> I still remember vividly my struggle on sizing... but that was just 6 months ago lol.
> 
> On the opposite side, i brought home a 16 and then went back to change a 15 (i didn't even unbox the 16). I am also 14cm wrist (left). BUT it can get a little too snug during my bloating time of the month. After wearing on my left for a few weeks, i decided to switch to my right (non dominant) just to try out if i like to wear on dominant or non dominant hand.  This is when i realised my right wrist is smaller (13.8cm) and i feel i made the right choice in moving it because i feel I have the perfect-snug-fit-but-still-have-room-for-a-little-bloat.
> 
> I read that you mentioned "gets uncomfortable" - might be a sign you need to try a 16 to be sure.
> 
> May i share some old posts of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier Love Bracelet Sizing Thread!
> 
> 
> Hi all!  I just purchased a size 17 SM Love and was wondering what you all think of the sizing on me. My wrist measures ranging 15.5mm to 15.7mm, depending on the day. It feels comfortable, but I see a lot of people’s bracelet are able to go further up their arm. Does mine look too tight? I fear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier Love Bracelet Sizing Thread!
> 
> 
> it's really personal preference. do you tend to like your bracelets loose with movement? i notice your other bracelet is snug fitting - would it annoy you if the love constantly went over it etc. if you're still thinking about it and haven't unboxed it may be a sign to go smaller but again its...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you so much for your thorough post. I agree with you, I think it’s another trip back to the boutique. I really wish they made .5 sizes. That would have been perfect for me. From what I remember I didn’t like how low the bracelet sat with a size 16. I guess you can’t have it all, right?


----------



## neumannjlp

angelica138 said:


> Definitely need at least a size 18. my wrist is 16.5 as well and I wear 18. if I wanted to stack I would probably want a 19 but that's because my forearm gets fat real quick. so it all depends on your arm/wrist shape and what's comfortable to you.


Thanks! I know I need the 18 but like how the 17 looks. I can feel it there and know when it gets warm, I’ll wish I had the larger size. Here are pics of approx what a size 18 would look like. This one is a fake but I got it to test the size!! Do you think it looks too big?


----------



## angelica138

neumannjlp said:


> Thanks! I know I need the 18 but like how the 17 looks. I can feel it there and know when it gets warm, I’ll wish I had the larger size. Here are pics of approx what a size 18 would look like. This one is a fake but I got it to test the size!! Do you think it looks too big?




Does it slip off your hand? it doesn't look too big. it looks bigger then how my 18 looks on me. If you are happy with the 17 and know that if may fit even smaller if you gain some weight and it will also be harder to stack then keep it. It is all how comfortable you feel wearing it and how you like it.


----------



## neumannjlp

angelica138 said:


> Does it slip off your hand? it doesn't look too big. it looks bigger then how my 18 looks on me. If you are happy with the 17 and know that if may fit even smaller if you gain some weight and it will also be harder to stack then keep it. It is all how comfortable you feel wearing it and how you like it.


Appreciate your input. I’m going to go back and try the 18. I know you’re right.


----------



## Carinecrd

neumannjlp said:


> Thanks! I know I need the 18 but like how the 17 looks. I can feel it there and know when it gets warm, I’ll wish I had the larger size. Here are pics of approx what a size 18 would look like. This one is a fake but I got it to test the size!! Do you think it looks too big?


Hello, you cannot decide with a fake one. The size are obviously completely different ! The fake seems to be round whereas the real one is oval.


----------



## emo4488

li_ng said:


> thank you for your reply! I agree I love the top view of how it sits. But that is as far down as it goes. When I am fluffier I definitely feel the screws. I wish they made .5 sizes! 15.5 would have been perfect!


I agree about the half sizes. Especially on the smaller end where 1 cm is a 6% increase. My original 15 left those welts too. Definitely size up. It is going to feel really big (and still leave the marks) but it won’t hurt! It’s kinda funny how the screw marks look the same but feel different. It is agonizing- I know!


----------



## bluebird03

li_ng said:


> Hello, I am new to PBF but really love all the input and knowledge being shared in this thread. I’m currently in similar dilemma with being in between a size 15 & 16 in love bracelet. I will be wearing on my right hand which measures 14cm. Has anyone bought a 15 and end up exchanging for a size 16? Were happier with a looser fit? I brought home a 15, while it “fits” it does get uncomfortable. Anyone have pictures of how their 14cm wrist size looks in a 16 love bracelet please & thank you! Attach are photos of me in a size 15. Do you think it’s too tight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302410
> View attachment 5302411
> View attachment 5302412


I am also in the club that is in between sizes. I tried both the 16 and 17 and ended up going with the 17. The 16 fit nicely in the sense that it didn’t come down too far to my palm but was getting stuck at times on my wrist which was not super comfortable. I anticipated it getting tighter in the summer so ended up with the 17. I think Its just getting used to something on your hand. I have read several posts where they say size up when in doubt and I am happy to have done that. Even the SA said I wouldn’t be happy with the 16. I have a 14.5cm wrist

ultimately it’s a matter of preference as they all so. Try them both and see which one you feel most comfortable in.


----------



## neumannjlp

sleeplessinseattle said:


> I am also in the club that is in between sizes. I tried both the 16 and 17 and ended up going with the 17. The 16 fit nicely in the sense that it didn’t come down too far to my palm but was getting stuck at times on my wrist which was not super comfortable. I anticipated it getting tighter in the summer so ended up with the 17. I think Its just getting used to something on your hand. I have read several posts where they say size up when in doubt and I am happy to have done that. Even the SA said I wouldn’t be happy with the 16. I have a 14.5cm wrist
> 
> ultimately it’s a matter of preference as they all so. Try them both and see which one you feel most comfortable in.


This thread has been so helpful. Thanks for your insight! I am now definitely going to go back and size up to the 18.


----------



## XCCX

neumannjlp said:


> My wrist is a size 16.5cm just above the wrist bone and I’m obsessing over which size will be the best fit for me. I’m posting pictures of the size 17 original size Love bracelet that does “fit” but it doesn’t slide much and feels somewhat uncomfortable. It’s freezing here and I worry it will be too tight when the weather warms. I also want to add a JUC under the Love along with a diamond bangle so it does need to slide up a bit. When I do that there is no room anywhere around the bracelet. Thoughts?


I strongly advise you to size up. My wrist is 16 and I wear 18. I prefer the loose fit, much more comfortable. But if your wrist is 16.5 then the 18 won’t be that loose it will be just perfect!


----------



## Mrsassi

My wrist is 16.5 and all my Love bracelets are size 18. I would not opt for 17, it’s too tight (for me).


----------



## li_ng

emo4488 said:


> I agree about the half sizes. Especially on the smaller end where 1 cm is a 6% increase. My original 15 left those welts too. Definitely size up. It is going to feel really big (and still leave the marks) but it won’t hurt! It’s kinda funny how the screw marks look the same but feel different. It is agonizing- I know!


 
Very agonizing. When I asked my boyfriend again if he thought it was too constricting/tight and answered “no it fits like a watch” that’s when I knew I needed to size up. I want my bracelet to look like a bracelet not fitted like a watch for my personal preference.


----------



## li_ng

xoxo_av said:


> My wrist measures at 13.5 cm. The 15 fits exactly how it does on you, as well as the 16. I ended up with the 15 because at that time the “look” of it was perfect and the 16 was too big for my liking and I knew it’d bother me with having too much movement.  I’m also in my early 20s and at the time of my purchase I did think of future weight gain or how much I’d swell if I ever get pregnant but I’ve fluculated in weight many times and noticed my wrist has always remained the same. People normally don’t gain weight around the wrist but moreso on the forearms. My SA and his colleagues have reassured me to get something that fits you now. However, since I live in Hawaii (warm and humid all the time) I sometimes wish I got the 16 instead..I also exercise a lot so when I sweat it definitely gets uncomfortable. I plan on getting another Love in the near future and idk if having 2 size 15’s might be a bit suffocating on one wrist.
> 
> This is my size 15 cm:
> 
> View attachment 4139992
> 
> View attachment 4139993
> 
> View attachment 4139995
> 
> View attachment 4139996


Hi, I was curious of how the size 15 feels after some time? Have you grown to love it or still sometimes wish you went up a size? Asking because I’m in the “in between” size club and it’s been torturous. Thanks in advance!


----------



## li_ng

xnaaat said:


> So after years of lusting and saving for the Love I finally had a chance to pop into the store and try it on with the intention of buying it that day! However when I tried on the sizing I am so torn between which one to go with.
> 
> Size 15- love how it looks around my wrist, it doesn’t rotate by itself, it does not leave indents and doesn’t slide up and down a lot. However, I am concerned if I gain weight (I am 21), if I swell up a lot in summer that it might get uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> Size 16- it is a lot more loose, travels up and down my arm a fair bit especially above my wrist bone, if I gain weight or swell up then it will still fit me.
> 
> I’m really surprised about how different the two look and the sizing!
> 
> (Sorry about the terrible image quality the lighting was quite dark ahaha)


Hi, I agree how surprisingly different the two sizes look and feel. I’m curious in what size did you end up with as I’m in the same “in between” size club. Thanks in advance!


----------



## neumannjlp

Ok Ladies/Gents, I’m back for your advice. I went to the boutique today and exchanged my 17 Love for the 18. I am definitely one of those who needs half sizes. Can you tell me if this looks too big? My wrist measures 16.5cm just after the bone (16cm on the bone). It’s more comfortable than the 17 but I don’t think it lays a nicely. It doesn’t twist fully on its own but it does have a lot of movement. I plan to stack the JUC which is also why I thought maybe the 17 was too small. Help??!!


----------



## neumannjlp

And here is the 17 for reference (ha! Wearing the same sweater as last time!)


----------



## Purseaddict718

neumannjlp said:


> And here is the 17 for reference (ha! Wearing the same sweater as last time!)


I like the 17 better. The 18 looks like it comes down to far on your hand. But if the 18 is more comfortable that’s the best one.  How does it lay with the JUC?


----------



## bluebird03

neumannjlp said:


> Ok Ladies/Gents, I’m back for your advice. I went to the boutique today and exchanged my 17 Love for the 18. I am definitely one of those who needs half sizes. Can you tell me if this looks too big? My wrist measures 16.5cm just after the bone (16cm on the bone). It’s more comfortable than the 17 but I don’t think it lays a nicely. It doesn’t twist fully on its own but it does have a lot of movement. I plan to stack the JUC which is also why I thought maybe the 17 was too small. Help??!!
> 
> View attachment 5307173
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307174
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307175
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307176





neumannjlp said:


> And here is the 17 for reference (ha! Wearing the same sweater as last time!)



that's exactly how my 16 and 17 looked however i went with the 17 because it was more comfortable.


----------



## bluebird03

sleeplessinseattle said:


> that's exactly how my 16 and 17 looked however i went with the 17 because it was more comfortable.



Edited: definitely try with your JUC and yes it will take a little bit of getting used to with the 18  coming lower than the 17


----------



## neumannjlp

Purseaddict718 said:


> I like the 17 better. The 18 looks like it comes down to far on your hand. But if the 18 is more comfortable that’s the best one.  How does it lay with the JUC?


They’re both a bit bigger than I’d like. The smaller size definitely looks better but I worry in warmer months that I may find it uncomfortable. I really want Mr Cartier (!) to swoop down and dictate the one I should get  I want it to look nice but also be comfortable. If you spend $7500, you can’t hate wearing it!


----------



## neumannjlp

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Edited: definitely try with your JUC and yes it will take a little bit of getting used to with the 18  coming lower than the 17


Are you glad you kept the larger size now that you’ve been wearing it?


----------



## Swanky

*For me*, the 18 fits looser than I prefer.



neumannjlp said:


> Ok Ladies/Gents, I’m back for your advice. I went to the boutique today and exchanged my 17 Love for the 18. I am definitely one of those who needs half sizes. Can you tell me if this looks too big? My wrist measures 16.5cm just after the bone (16cm on the bone). It’s more comfortable than the 17 but I don’t think it lays a nicely. It doesn’t twist fully on its own but it does have a lot of movement. I plan to stack the JUC which is also why I thought maybe the 17 was too small. Help??!!
> 
> View attachment 5307173
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307174
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307175
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307176


----------



## bluebird03

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Edited: definitely try with your JUC and yes it will take a little bit of getting used to with the 18  coming lower than the 17


Yes, I am more accustomed to it. Really really wish they paid more attention to feedback…given that this had been going on for years now


----------



## Purrsey

neumannjlp said:


> Ok Ladies/Gents, I’m back for your advice. I went to the boutique today and exchanged my 17 Love for the 18. I am definitely one of those who needs half sizes. Can you tell me if this looks too big? My wrist measures 16.5cm just after the bone (16cm on the bone). It’s more comfortable than the 17 but I don’t think it lays a nicely. It doesn’t twist fully on its own but it does have a lot of movement. I plan to stack the JUC which is also why I thought maybe the 17 was too small. Help??!!
> 
> View attachment 5307173
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307174
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307175
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307176


Good to try to have a feel with a JUC stack.  If alone (at least), 17 looks perfect but it has to be comfortable if you decide on an 18.


----------



## yayaisnan

neumannjlp said:


> Ok Ladies/Gents, I’m back for your advice. I went to the boutique today and exchanged my 17 Love for the 18. I am definitely one of those who needs half sizes. Can you tell me if this looks too big? My wrist measures 16.5cm just after the bone (16cm on the bone). It’s more comfortable than the 17 but I don’t think it lays a nicely. It doesn’t twist fully on its own but it does have a lot of movement. I plan to stack the JUC which is also why I thought maybe the 17 was too small. Help??!!
> 
> View attachment 5307173
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307174
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307175
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307176


For me personally i don't like the 18 juts out on one side. I like the 17 better aesthetically.


----------



## juliaamor

Hi all
I would love to know if any of you have a wrist size around 15.7, and if so what size bracelet you went for? (Any pics would be appreciated too!)

I am really torn on either the 17 or 18! I have uploaded some pics for reference.

I just don’t want it to look like a cuff but also do not want it to look too big/half way down my arm.

I would also eventually add a JUC 

Thank you so much!


----------



## south-of-france

18


----------



## Miss Dale

Hi, it depends on how it feels on your wrist and the desired look. But, in my opinion the 18 suits your wrist well


----------



## Purrsey

Both look good, not "wrong",  so depends on the comfort you prefer. Sorry can't help haha.


----------



## lovieluvslux

I like the 18.  I like movement.  Will you be stacking?


----------



## juliaamor

lovieluvslux said:


> I like the 18.  I like movement.  Will you be stacking?


Thank you so much and yes I plan to have another (JUC)


----------



## bluebird03

So, only today I put on the small love bracelet (i posted on another thread pics the 2 together as I was gonna start wearing it for an occassion), and within seconds the 2 overlapped (small and classic), I don't believe that should happen, thoughts ladies? They are both size 17

ETA: Wonder if its because I am in between sizes and sized up instead of going with the snug fit


----------



## Purrsey

So long they ain't snug fit, likely will overlap even though same size in love series.


----------



## nicole0612

sleeplessinseattle said:


> So, only today I put on the small love bracelet (i posted on another thread pics the 2 together as I was gonna start wearing it for an occassion), and within seconds the 2 overlapped (small and classic), I don't believe that should happen, thoughts ladies? They are both size 17
> 
> ETA: Wonder if its because I am in between sizes and sized up instead of going with the snug fit



I am 14 cm at the wrist and 14.5 cm at the largest part of the wrist bone. I used to have a set of 17s. Initially just one Love, and I really loved the slightly looser fit. Once I added more than one Love in size 17, it became painful when the whole stack would come crashing down on my hand (since it could easily go over the wrist). They would also cross over each other sometimes (to my surprise when I would look down and see it) because there was enough room between my wrist and the bracelet for them to turn diagonally in opposite directions which allows them to cross over each other. I’ve slowly been selling my 17s and replacing with 16s (or equivalent size from other lines) and now the 16s cannot cross over each other. I have tried to see if I could intentionally make them cross (because I wanted to see what a different order stack would like like without unscrewing), and it is not possible. So yes, I think they are crossing because they are a looser fit. It mostly happened for me when I was sleeping or exercising so I started wearing sweat bands to keep them in place. The nice thing about the 16s is that 1) they move less so the screws are staying tight 2) they do not cross over 3) I can run with only 2 hair ties crossed over them instead of an extremely tight sports band which was a bit painful to get on and off, but the downside is that now they still sometimes (~once or twice per day) go over my wrist but now they get stuck there until I pull them back and it is a little uncomfortable pulling them over the wrist bone.


----------



## bagloverdiscuss

paris54531 said:


> Hi there! I noticed your love and JUC bracelets are the same size. Do yours overlap often? I've read that most people don't suggest getting them in the same size, but I currently have the JUC in 16 already and think the 17 in love would be too big for me. Would love to hear your thoughts and also see any photos of you have with the bracelets dangling more towards your wrist!


Sorry for the delayed response.
I suggest to size down on JUC. So both of my love bracelets are in size 16, I need to rearrange  and move my JUC (size 16) more towards my elbow, but they still overlapped. At the end, I sold it and switch it for size 15 which I can wear it more toward the wrist. I can even go with size 14 but decided not too.


----------



## bagloverdiscuss

bagloverdiscuss said:


> Sorry for the delayed response.
> I suggest to size down on JUC. So both of my love bracelets are in size 16, I need to rearrange  and move my JUC (size 16) more towards my elbow, but they still overlapped. At the end, I sold it and switch it for size 15 which I can wear it more toward the wrist. I can even go with size 14 but decided not too.


Also, I purchased  the regular JUC because the bigger nail head sort of prevent  overlapping.


----------



## Mishella

juliaamor said:


> Hi all
> I would love to know if any of you have a wrist size around 15.7, and if so what size bracelet you went for? (Any pics would be appreciated too!)
> 
> I am really torn on either the 17 or 18! I have uploaded some pics for reference.
> 
> I just don’t want it to look like a cuff but also do not want it to look too big/half way down my arm.
> 
> I would also eventually add a JUC
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 5310368
> 
> 
> View attachment 5310369
> 
> 
> View attachment 5310370
> 
> 
> View attachment 5310371
> 
> 
> View attachment 5310372
> 
> 
> View attachment 5310373


Definitely 18. If you spend time in hot weather or gain a couple pounds 17 would become really uncomfortable.


----------



## yayaisnan

nicole0612 said:


> I am 14 cm at the wrist and 14.5 cm at the largest part of the wrist bone. I used to have a set of 17s. Initially just one Love, and I really loved the slightly looser fit. Once I added more than one Love in size 17, it became painful when the whole stack would come crashing down on my hand (since it could easily go over the wrist). They would also cross over each other sometimes (to my surprise when I would look down and see it) because there was enough room between my wrist and the bracelet for them to turn diagonally in opposite directions which allows them to cross over each other. I’ve slowly been selling my 17s and replacing with 16s (or equivalent size from other lines) and now the 16s cannot cross over each other. I have tried to see if I could intentionally make them cross (because I wanted to see what a different order stack would like like without unscrewing), and it is not possible. So yes, I think they are crossing because they are a looser fit. It mostly happened for me when I was sleeping or exercising so I started wearing sweat bands to keep them in place. The nice thing about the 16s is that 1) they move less so the screws are staying tight 2) they do not cross over 3) I can run with only 2 hair ties crossed over them instead of an extremely tight sports band which was a bit painful to get on and off, but the downside is that now they still sometimes (~once or twice per day) go over my wrist but now they get stuck there until I pull them back and it is a little uncomfortable pulling them over the wrist bone.


out of curiosity where are you selling them and how much are you getting for them?


----------



## Purrsey

It's really interesting to learn from this new (at least to me) perspective  shared by @nicole0612 

Many stackers shared that we should go looser fit when we want to stack. Poster decided to down one size  because of the sheer weight of the stack when the arm is down / crossing the wrist bone (I can imagine the pain).
I guess everything works differently for everyone.


----------



## nicole0612

Purrsey said:


> It's really interesting to learn from this new (at least to me) perspective  shared by @nicole0612
> 
> Many stackers shared that we should go looser fit when we want to stack. Poster decided to down one size  because of the sheer weight of the stack when the arm is down / crossing the wrist bone (I can imagine the pain).
> I guess everything works differently for everyone.


I think it makes a difference that 16 is my true size, and there is a bit of room to spare, so I think that’s why the size works better for me to stack. 17 is more of a bangle on me. For the 17 stack the problem is that the size could easily go over my wrist anytime I moved my arm, so they would all come crashing together on my hand painfully. With a 16, it can go over my wrist but not every time I move my hand and it goes more slowly if that makes sense.


----------



## nicole0612

yayaisnan said:


> out of curiosity where are you selling them and how much are you getting for them?


Mostly to friends, and selling for about 4000 to 5000 USD under purchase price.


----------



## yayaisnan

nicole0612 said:


> Mostly to friends, and selling for about 4000 to 5000 USD under purchase price.


wow! great deal for ur friends lol


----------



## nicole0612

yayaisnan said:


> wow! great deal for ur friends lol


I only had all diamond and rainbow though in 17  so higher price to star with.


----------



## Beautybuyerny

Just my two cents for those if you struggling with sizing. I have looked at a lot of pictures here and in my opinion a looser fit of the love is beautiful on its own. But stacking a loose love and a loose juc looks weird to me. Part of me feels like the juc was really designed to sit on/close to wristbone and kind of stay there. So if you want to stack both (as I'm planning to) this is something to keep in mind. But of course that is just my take. And you all know what they say about opinions.  Curious to know your thoughts though!


----------



## Jem131

Rhi17 said:


> Thank u..I thought so too!It’s more like a regular bangle to me.Kinda lovin’ it now.


The only issue with wearing it as a loose bangle is that it will come in contact with other surfaces more often than if you wore it closer to the wrist, that being said, the only thing that matters is wearing it the way it makes you happy.


----------



## Jem131

Beautybuyerny said:


> Just my two cents for those if you struggling with sizing. I have looked at a lot of pictures here and in my opinion a looser fit of the love is beautiful on its own. But stacking a loose love and a loose juc looks weird to me. Part of me feels like the juc was really designed to sit on/close to wristbone and kind of stay there. So if you want to stack both (as I'm planning to) this is something to keep in mind. But of course that is just my take. And you all know what they say about opinions.  Curious to know your thoughts though!


As you recommend, I stack JUC and Loves closer to the wrist. I told my SA I was thinking of changing to a larger reg and sm Love, which I wear above the JUC and Ecrou, but she called out important fact that my stack would no longer stack the same.


----------



## Jem131

paris54531 said:


> Hi there! I noticed your love and JUC bracelets are the same size. Do yours overlap often? I've read that most people don't suggest getting them in the same size, but I currently have the JUC in 16 already and think the 17 in love would be too big for me. Would love to hear your thoughts and also see any photos of you have with the bracelets dangling more towards your wrist!


It makes perfect sense. You’ll see less damage to your both bracelets when worn in the sizes you’ve selected.


----------



## Jem131

sleeplessinseattle said:


> So, only today I put on the small love bracelet (i posted on another thread pics the 2 together as I was gonna start wearing it for an occassion), and within seconds the 2 overlapped (small and classic), I don't believe that should happen, thoughts ladies? They are both size 17
> 
> ETA: Wonder if its because I am in between sizes and sized up instead of going with the snug fit


Yes that’s why.


----------



## Jem131

Purrsey said:


> It's really interesting to learn from this new (at least to me) perspective  shared by @nicole0612
> 
> Many stackers shared that we should go looser fit when we want to stack. Poster decided to down one size  because of the sheer weight of the stack when the arm is down / crossing the wrist bone (I can imagine the pain).
> I guess everything works differently for everyone.


I wear my Loves (sm and reg)  per tradition, closer to wrist, then Ecrou and JUC beneath them. I found you’re more prone to bracelets damaging each other when a stack is worn loosely.


----------



## Purrsey

IMO on myself, the only loose bracelet that looks good on me is the typical jade bracelet. All others are always almost snug, watch included.


----------



## juliaamor

archangelavacyn said:


> my wrist is between 13.8-14cm and I’m also wondering what size would be best for me! I’m afraid 15 will be a bit snug and 16 would be loose. I’m planning to go to the boutique and try them on but from your experience what do you guys think?
> * i plan to buy more love bracelets to stack in the future, would that affect my decision?





archangelavacyn said:


> my wrist is between 13.8-14cm and I’m also wondering what size would be best for me! I’m afraid 15 will be a bit snug and 16 would be loose. I’m planning to go to the boutique and try them on but from your experience what do you guys think?
> * i plan to buy more love bracelets to stack in the future, would that affect my decision?


Hi there, would love to know which you decided on?


----------



## bluebird03

cartierloveraddict said:


> is smug better? especially when playing sports or swimming or golf
> 
> Was thinking of loose for comfort but afraid it will get in the way of sports and physical activities
> 
> My SA recommend me to get the SMUG fit but i am worried about comfort but I am also thinking of wearing it 24/7 to do activities



I chose 17 over 16 because I found the snug fit to be a little bit uncomfortable, it would get stuck especially in the morning so that made me wonder how it would fit in the summer (supposed to be tighter). Given how long these sizing issues have been going on I don't understand why Cartier doesn't make 1/2 sizes... it's just mind-boggling!! It's almost like they are not taking user feedback into consideration.

Ultimately it comes down to how you like it!!


----------



## emo4488

cartierloveraddict said:


> is smug better? especially when playing sports or swimming or golf
> 
> Was thinking of loose for comfort but afraid it will get in the way of sports and physical activities
> 
> My SA recommend me to get the SMUG fit but i am worried about comfort but I am also thinking of wearing it 24/7 to do activities


I think you'll find a lot of mixed opinions on this. I think loose is better for sports and daily life because I can push it up on my arm and tuck it under my sleeve where it stays more protected when typing, cleaning, etc...  

I saw someone with a snug fit and the same age bracelet as mine in another thread. I thought mine looks a lot better. But who knows -they may work with their hands, have kids, garden daily... it's impossible to compare.


----------



## juliaamor

sleeplessinseattle said:


> I chose 17 over 16 because I found the snug fit to be a little bit uncomfortable, it would get stuck especially in the morning so that made me wonder how it would fit in the summer (supposed to be tighter). Given how long these sizing issues have been going on I don't understand why Cartier doesn't make 1/2 sizes... it's just mind-boggling!! It's almost like they are not taking user feedback into consideration.
> 
> Ultimately it comes down to how you like it!!


Hi there, would love to know how far from your wrist the 17 versus the 16 sits? Was the 16 right on top of your wrist bone or just under? Thanks


----------



## bluebird03

juliaamor said:


> Hi there, would love to know how far from your wrist the 17 versus the 16 sits? Was the 16 right on top of your wrist bone or just under? Thanks


I dont have a 16 but the 17 sits between 1.5 - 2 inches from my wrist bone. My wrist measures 14.5 cm


----------



## neumannjlp

calisnoopy said:


> Just curious--any pics of how TPF gals wear their Cartier love bracelets...
> 
> I have been trying to locate pics of how celebrities or others wear theirs and how loose or tight it should be but been having trouble finding many good pics...
> 
> I know Cartier says it should be somewhat tight and as long as it can fit over your wrist bone, it is good enough but I was torn between size 16 and size 17 since the 16 goes over my wrist bone fine but I guess compared to traditional bangles and bracelets which are ALWAYS too loose and big on me...this Love bracelet in a size 16 feels a tad small and I started worrying if I ever got chubbier wrists or something LOL...
> 
> So please tell me if Im being paranoid or if anyone has pics of how the bracelet sits on their wrist or how fitted it should be, that would be great...Id post pics but no camera for me this week...If I get ahold of my friends I will post pics though...


----------



## neumannjlp

cartierloveraddict said:


> is smug better? especially when playing sports or swimming or golf
> 
> Was thinking of loose for comfort but afraid it will get in the way of sports and physical activities
> 
> My SA recommend me to get the SMUG fit but i am worried about comfort but I am also thinking of wearing it 24/7 to do activities


I had the exact same dilemma just over a month ago. 16.25cm wrist above the bone and couldn’t decide on a 17 or 18cm Love. I was worried about comfort in the summer. In hindsight, I wish I’d waited until summer to buy the bracelet so I was certain. I ended up with the 18cm which is a loose fit (more a bangle). It is beautiful and comfortable but annoys me. It moves all around and because it hangs lower on the inside of the wrist, it bangs things. I find I have to shove it up my arm until it fits snugly which is ironic because it’s what I didn’t like with the smaller size. I also just bought the small JUC and I don’t think they look great together as a loose stack. And the Love crosses over the top part of the JUC.

it is most definitely a personal preference but I wish there was a size trial Cartier would do so we could decide what the best fit/look was before we purchased. After wearing this only for three weeks, I am considering selling it and going down in size. But who knows, I might think that’s too tight after a couple weeks! This whole sizing experience has taken a lot of the joy out of this new jewelry piece for me. I’ve spent more hours than I’d like admit obsessing over it!!


----------



## Chial819

juliaamor said:


> Hi there, would love to know how far from your wrist the 17 versus the 16 sits? Was the 16 right on top of your wrist bone or just under? Thanks



Chiming in bc my wrist is also 14.5 at the bone. My size 16 goes a bit over 2 inches down my arm from my wrist bone, or about 3 inches from the base of my palm.


----------



## juliaamor

Chial819 said:


> Chiming in bc my wrist is also 14.5 at the bone. My size 16 goes a bit over 2 inches down my arm from my wrist bone, or about 3 inches from the base of my palm.


Thank you so much, appreciate the response. I am a wrist size 15.8 and debating 17 or 18 (98% certain I will buy the 17)! Your sizing of 16 on a 14.5cm wrist is more equivalent to a 17 on my 15.8cm wrist… so hopefully that’s a good sign for me


----------



## futurewoman

juliaamor said:


> Thank you so much, appreciate the response. I am a wrist size 15.8 and debating 17 or 18 (98% certain I will buy the 17)! Your sizing of 16 on a 14.5cm wrist is more equivalent to a 17 on my 15.8cm wrist… so hopefully that’s a good sign for me


This is my exact wrist size and I wear 17. It fits perfectly - hope that helps! I think I have a few mod shots posted if you look through my post history


----------



## XCCX

neumannjlp said:


> Ok Ladies/Gents, I’m back for your advice. I went to the boutique today and exchanged my 17 Love for the 18. I am definitely one of those who needs half sizes. Can you tell me if this looks too big? My wrist measures 16.5cm just after the bone (16cm on the bone). It’s more comfortable than the 17 but I don’t think it lays a nicely. It doesn’t twist fully on its own but it does have a lot of movement. I plan to stack the JUC which is also why I thought maybe the 17 was too small. Help??!!
> 
> View attachment 5307173
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307174
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307175
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307176


It’s perfect in my opinion!


----------



## Chial819

juliaamor said:


> Thank you so much, appreciate the response. I am a wrist size 15.8 and debating 17 or 18 (98% certain I will buy the 17)! Your sizing of 16 on a 14.5cm wrist is more equivalent to a 17 on my 15.8cm wrist… so hopefully that’s a good sign for me



If it’s helpful, here’s a previous post of mine with pics 





						Cartier Love Bracelet Sizing Thread!
					

So odd, mine never did, not sure I've heard that before :)




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Sizing can be so tough - my wrist is more flat/wide rather than round, so I don’t have much space on the sides where the screws are. I have space above and below the bracelet, but I feel it looks too tight width-wise sometimes (if that makes sense) depending on how my arm is turned. Still dwelling on whether to size up to a 17 for more of a bangle look 

I hope you find your perfect size!


----------



## juliaamor

Chial819 said:


> If it’s helpful, here’s a previous post of mine with pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier Love Bracelet Sizing Thread!
> 
> 
> So odd, mine never did, not sure I've heard that before :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sizing can be so tough - my wrist is more flat/wide rather than round, so I don’t have much space on the sides where the screws are. I have space above and below the bracelet, but I feel it looks too tight width-wise sometimes (if that makes sense) depending on how my arm is turned. Still dwelling on whether to size up to a 17 for more of a bangle look
> 
> I hope you find your perfect size!


Thank you so much for your response and for linking those pics. I definitely understand your frustrations with the width and why it would feel more snug. For what it’s worth, I think the size on you looks perfect!


----------



## monkey88

Hi, I really need some help in here, I'm the first time Cartier buyer, my wrist size is 14.75, I'm planning to get two Bracelet to wear stack together. What size should I get for Classic RG Love and Small RG JUC, I'm very struggling with either Size 16 or 17, thanks in advance!


----------



## Purrsey

monkey88 said:


> Hi, I really need some help in here, I'm the first time Cartier buyer, my wrist size is 14.75, I'm planning to get two Bracelet to wear stack together. What size should I get for Classic RG Love and Small RG JUC, I'm very struggling with either Size 16 or 17, thanks in advance!



Both will work but according to your preference. Depends you like snug or loose. And depends on your wrist shape. Or summer swell if any.  Any chance to try out first ? 

Love 16 + JUC 15
Or
Love 17 + JUC 16


----------



## neumannjlp

monkey88 said:


> Hi, I really need some help in here, I'm the first time Cartier buyer, my wrist size is 14.75, I'm planning to get two Bracelet to wear stack together. What size should I get for Classic RG Love and Small RG JUC, I'm very struggling with either Size 16 or 17, thanks in advance!


Without seeing either on you, I really think the 17 will be too loose. But, definitely depends on wrist shape and personal preference.


----------



## monkey88

Purrsey said:


> Both will work but according to your preference. Depends you like snug or loose. And depends on your wrist shape. Or summer swell if any.  Any chance to try out first ?
> 
> Love 16 + JUC 15
> Or
> Love 17 + JUC 16



There is "NO" Cartier store in my state, I couldn't try it out in person, I have to order them online, my wrist shape kinds of flat, and always easily to feel warm and sweat in Summer, personally I don't like it too tight and touching the screw, but not too big either, thats why I'm so uncertain...


----------



## Chaton

monkey88 said:


> Hi, I really need some help in here, I'm the first time Cartier buyer, my wrist size is 14.75, I'm planning to get two Bracelet to wear stack together. What size should I get for Classic RG Love and Small RG JUC, I'm very struggling with either Size 16 or 17, thanks in advance!



If you are measuring at your wrist bone and get that measurement, I would go with the 17. 

The 16 is too tight especially with stacking.  My wrist is 14 cm, and I wear 16.


----------



## Lillianlm

monkey88 said:


> There is "NO" Cartier store in my state, I couldn't try it out in person, I have to order them online, my wrist shape kinds of flat, and always easily to feel warm and sweat in Summer, personally I don't like it too tight and touching the screw, but not too big either, thats why I'm so uncertain...



I have the same size wrist as you do, and it’s also shaped narrow and flat. I was sized for a 17 love (which I did not buy) and a 16 JUC (which I did). The bracelet is very comfortable on my wrist but does not spin around. I’d go for a 17 love, based on your measurement.


----------



## Purrsey

monkey88 said:


> There is "NO" Cartier store in my state, I couldn't try it out in person, I have to order them online, my wrist shape kinds of flat, and always easily to feel warm and sweat in Summer, personally I don't like it too tight and touching the screw, but not too big either, thats why I'm so uncertain...



If return policy is applicable then I guess no harm ordering a 16 and 17 to try out? I've never ordered Cartier online so I'm just guessing this might work. 

I'm 13.8cm.  16 is too loose and I like 15 on me. I don't really swell (it's almost always hot here in my country anyway). 16 is Loose as in the Love will rest on my palm when my hand is down, which I don't like the feeling. 
Hope you'll get to try both to decide what's more comfy for you.


----------



## juliaamor

monkey88 said:


> Hi, I really need some help in here, I'm the first time Cartier buyer, my wrist size is 14.75, I'm planning to get two Bracelet to wear stack together. What size should I get for Classic RG Love and Small RG JUC, I'm very struggling with either Size 16 or 17, thanks in advance!


Hi there, I have had the same issue as I am 15.8cm and was torn between 17 or 18. Ultimately, I will be buying my “true size” which is 17. In addition to comfort, think about which look you also prefer (closer to your wrist or further up your arm?). After trying on the bracelets many times at the store and seeking advice from the wonderful members here, I have decided on 17 as it would drive me crazy having the 18 slide up/down my arm and also hanging lower on my palm. I also plan to stack a JUC and will still have room for this.

I won’t deny that at first the 17 felt small on me and I had a natural reaction to immediately want to size up, but I think it is simply because I am not used to having it on my arm (the original love is definitely a substantial piece) but eventually I won’t even notice that it’s there. 

Keep us posted on what you decide!


----------



## Swanky

monkey88 said:


> Hi, I really need some help in here, I'm the first time Cartier buyer, my wrist size is 14.75, I'm planning to get two Bracelet to wear stack together. What size should I get for Classic RG Love and Small RG JUC, I'm very struggling with either Size 16 or 17, thanks in advance!


I'd select 17 if I were you.  I'm a bit over 14 and I wear a 16 and it's not loose at all.  If I were 14.5-15.5 I'd choose 17.


----------



## Chial819

monkey88 said:


> There is "NO" Cartier store in my state, I couldn't try it out in person, I have to order them online, my wrist shape kinds of flat, and always easily to feel warm and sweat in Summer, personally I don't like it too tight and touching the screw, but not too big either, thats why I'm so uncertain...



I also have a flat wrist (14.5 over the bone and 14 at its thinnest on my arm) and currently debating on sizing up from a 16 to a 17. I’m testing out a friends 17 at the moment and can DM you comparison pics if you like.


----------



## monkey88

Chial819 said:


> I also have a flat wrist (14.5 over the bone and 14 at its thinnest on my arm) and currently debating on sizing up from a 16 to a 17. I’m testing out a friends 17 at the moment and can DM you comparison pics if you like.


Yes, please send me a few pictures, I'm very appreciated. )


----------



## Jem131

cartierloveraddict said:


> is smug better? especially when playing sports or swimming or golf
> 
> Was thinking of loose for comfort but afraid it will get in the way of sports and physical activities
> 
> My SA recommend me to get the SMUG fit but i am worried about comfort but I am also thinking of wearing it 24/7 to do activities


I chose the traditional snug fit. It does not get banged up and still looks like new after several years.


----------



## monkey88

Hi, Thank you everyone! After reading all your suggestions and read almost the whole forum  , I think I'm more tend to get a size 17 for Love, because I just realized that when I woke up in this morning, my wrist size went up - close to 15cm, if I get a 16, it might be too tight and not good for my circulation during resting time, I can't imagine about the summer time, it gonna be too sticky and feel restricted, especially I like to travel alot, with all this flight experience (swelling) and the weather changing in different country, I would rather have a comfy one, plus I will wear it with other bracelet eventually, I think 17 should fit better for my lifestyle. Sound likes I talk myself out...haha... OMG, after 3 days and nights, finally, I can make up my mind. It is the most harder decision. Thank you!


----------



## Purrsey

I'm sure majority of us went through this, if not "worse".

will see your reveal soon.


----------



## Yodabest

monkey88 said:


> Hi, Thank you everyone! After reading all your suggestions and read almost the whole forum  , I think I'm more tend to get a size 17 for Love, because I just realized that when I woke up in this morning, my wrist size went up - close to 15cm, if I get a 16, it might be too tight and not good for my circulation during resting time, I can't imagine about the summer time, it gonna be too sticky and feel restricted, especially I like to travel alot, with all this flight experience (swelling) and the weather changing in different country, I would rather have a comfy one, plus I will wear it with other bracelet eventually, I think 17 should fit better for my lifestyle. Sound likes I talk myself out...haha... OMG, after 3 days and nights, finally, I can make up my mind. It is the most harder decision. Thank you!



Anytime I’m on my Peloton and have to shift a sweaty love bracelet over a little, I’m SO RELIEVED I went with the 17 over the 16.


----------



## li_ng

Hi, I want to give an update with my experience. I went back to Cartier and was able to exchange my love and juc bracelet for a different size. My wrist bone measures at 14cm and the smallest part of my wrist 13.8cm. I originally purchased a 15 love and 14 juc. As many of us on here, I agonized if I chose the “right” size. I now have the love in 16 and juc in 15 and although it’s more comfortable, there is a lot more movement. In the end I am happy with my decision to go up a size when you’re in between sizes. It really comes down to personal preference. Ultimately for me, having it feel mor
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
e comfortable than tight works better for me. Thank you for everyone’s posts. This thread has been very helpful and I just want to continue along and share my experience for future new love bracelets owners.


----------



## Purrsey

That's a happy ending Cartier made the exchange for you!

my wrist maybe is similar like yours and I like sz15/14 for my love and juc respectively.Today citing similar stack as yours. Almost.


----------



## li_ng

Purrsey said:


> That's a happy ending Cartier made the exchange for you!
> 
> my wrist maybe is similar like yours and I like sz15/14 for my love and juc respectively.Today citing similar stack as yours. Almost.



Yours look beautiful on you. Your stack falls more down your arm than mine. I believe I have a meatier forearm than you, if that makes sense. Which gave me little to no movement depending on the day, if it wasn’t for that I would have kept the 15/14. But yay to bring stack twins! Love your beautiful collection! 

Attach is the 15/14 on me. That’s the furthest down it’ll go and you can see on the side where it squeezes the side of my arm.


----------



## Purrsey

li_ng said:


> Yours look beautiful on you. Your stack falls more down your arm than mine. I believe I have a meatier forearm than you, if that makes sense. Which gave me little to no movement depending on the day, if it wasn’t for that I would have kept the 15/14. But yay to bring stack twins! Love your beautiful collection!
> 
> Attach is the 15/14 on me. That’s the furthest down it’ll go and you can see on the side where it squeezes the side of my arm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335980


Thanks. Indeed fitting is more than just wrist cm....
are you eyeing on anything else next?


----------



## tresjoliebags

li_ng said:


> Yours look beautiful on you. Your stack falls more down your arm than mine. I believe I have a meatier forearm than you, if that makes sense. Which gave me little to no movement depending on the day, if it wasn’t for that I would have kept the 15/14. But yay to bring stack twins! Love your beautiful collection!
> 
> Attach is the 15/14 on me. That’s the furthest down it’ll go and you can see on the side where it squeezes the side of


Lovley stack, congrats! Is your JUC a slim or regular?


----------



## li_ng

tresjoliebags said:


> Lovley stack, congrats! Is your JUC a slim or regular?



I have the small/slim juc


----------



## li_ng

Purrsey said:


> Thanks. Indeed fitting is more than just wrist cm....
> are you eyeing on anything else next?


Don’t we always? Lol
I am planning to add a sm juc ring. I’ve been eyeing the etincelle diamond bangle or something similar to that style to add to my stack. But for now I am enjoying my new arm candy


----------



## pinksandblues

My reg love is a size 16 and I can rotate it around my wrist (like flip it) with ease. Is this “correct?” My SA said 15 would not fit me, and I didn’t even try it on because I trusted him! Now I’m wondering…

photo “mid flip”


----------



## Swanky

Looks a little big imo. 
I can turn mine, it won’t turn on its on.
It’s all preference!


----------



## pinksandblues

Swanky said:


> Looks a little big imo.
> I can turn mine, it won’t turn on its on.
> It’s all preference!



Yes, I should have clarified. I can manually turn it but it doesn’t turn on its own! I am definitely going to try on the 15 next time….


----------



## emo4488

cartierlovexx said:


> My reg love is a size 16 and I can rotate it around my wrist (like flip it) with ease. Is this “correct?” My SA said 15 would not fit me, and I didn’t even try it on because I trusted him! Now I’m wondering…
> 
> photo “mid flip”


Mine flips quite easily. It often rests sideways on my arm with the screws up and down. I wear a 16 too after returning the 15 because it hurt. FYI - I could also flip the 15 too; just not as easily. 

What size is your wrist? If it's 14 cm or over, I think you'll find the 16 to be a more comfortable choice.


----------



## bluebird03

cartierlovexx said:


> My reg love is a size 16 and I can rotate it around my wrist (like flip it) with ease. Is this “correct?” My SA said 15 would not fit me, and I didn’t even try it on because I trusted him! Now I’m wondering…
> 
> photo “mid flip”
> 
> View attachment 5336983


This looks a little too big. You should definitely try the smaller size. Mine will flip as well but it’s not this big


----------



## Purrsey

cartierlovexx said:


> My reg love is a size 16 and I can rotate it around my wrist (like flip it) with ease. Is this “correct?” My SA said 15 would not fit me, and I didn’t even try it on because I trusted him! Now I’m wondering…
> 
> photo “mid flip”
> 
> View attachment 5336983



I see the marks on your arm. How far can the love go away from your hand?


----------



## Purrsey

And also to add, the first time I went to see the Love, the SA "refused" to screw the 15 on me as he thinks it's too tight and that it will hurt me. So I believed him and took home the 16. Second time I went back I told him just screw me the 15. Lol. 
And 15 is it for me.

Do you know your wrist size? I'm 13.8cm. This is love 15.


----------



## pinksandblues

Thank you everyone for your replies. Here is the bracelet as far down and as far up.


----------



## pinksandblues

Purrsey said:


> And also to add, the first time I went to see the Love, the SA "refused" to screw the 15 on me as he thinks it's too tight and that it will hurt me. So I believed him and took home the 16. Second time I went back I told him just screw me the 15. Lol.
> And 15 is it for me.
> 
> Do you know your wrist size? I'm 13.8cm. This is love 15.
> 
> View attachment 5337031



Those look amazing on you  I don’t know my wrist size, I need to find a tape measurer! I’m feeling a bit saddened that I didn’t insist on trying on the 15…


----------



## pinksandblues

And another picture just to show the gap between wrist and bracelet. Please share your thoughts.


----------



## emo4488

cartierlovexx said:


> And another picture just to show the gap between wrist and bracelet. Please share your thoughts.


Do you have substantial room on the sides where the screws touch? It looks like you have room on the top and bottom but maybe not on the sides. 

To measure, you can try cutting out a piece of paper a couple cms or 1/2 inch thick and wrapping it around your wrist at the bone. Make sure make a fist so it's the biggest measurement. Then lay flat and measure with a tape measure.


----------



## pinksandblues

emo4488 said:


> Do you have substantial room on the sides where the screws touch? It looks like you have room on the top and bottom but maybe not on the sides.
> 
> To measure, you can try cutting out a piece of paper a couple cms or 1/2 inch thick and wrapping it around your wrist at the bone. Make sure make a fist so it's the biggest measurement. Then lay flat and measure with a tape measure.



Thank you. I was able to find my wrist measurer and my wrist is 14.6 cm (5.75 inches)

I brought this up to DH and he recalled that a different SA also saw my wrist and said 16! So 2 different professional opinions, but again didn’t try on the 15 because they had me convinced lol


----------



## emo4488

cartierlovexx said:


> Thank you. I was able to find my wrist measurer and my wrist is 14.6 cm (5.75 inches)
> 
> I brought this up to DH and he recalled that a different SA also saw my wrist and said 16! So 2 different professional opinions, but again didn’t try on the 15 because they had me convinced lol


At 14.6 I think the 16 is perfect (I think you'll find some even prefer the 17!). It looks like you just have slim arms. I would bet the 15 would be way too tight but go back and try it if it give you piece of mind! I think most of us went through the same thing!


----------



## pinksandblues

emo4488 said:


> At 14.6 I think the 16 is perfect (I think you'll find some even prefer the 17!). It looks like you just have slim arms. I would bet the 15 would be way too tight but go back and try it if it give you piece of mind! I think most of us went through the same thing!



Thank you. You’ve made me feel a lot better. I must say, I was relieved to have the 16 so that I could add a 15 juc one day!


----------



## pinksandblues

Purrsey said:


> And also to add, the first time I went to see the Love, the SA "refused" to screw the 15 on me as he thinks it's too tight and that it will hurt me. So I believed him and took home the 16. Second time I went back I told him just screw me the 15. Lol.
> And 15 is it for me.
> 
> Do you know your wrist size? I'm 13.8cm. This is love 15.
> 
> View attachment 5337031



I just measured and saw that I’m a 14.6 so definitely think the 15 could’ve been too snug when compared to your wrist size. what size is your juc?


----------



## neumannjlp

cartierlovexx said:


> And another picture just to show the gap between wrist and bracelet. Please share your thoughts.


It looks very pretty. Your second photos definitely seem like it fits better than it looked in the first photo. I agree with the others that you probably have the right size. But I know the obsession and sometimes a visit back for confirmation helps put your mind at peace. And try the JUC on too because it’s possible that wouldn’t fit in a size 14 which is what you’d need with a 15 Love.


----------



## Purrsey

cartierlovexx said:


> Those look amazing on you  I don’t know my wrist size, I need to find a tape measurer! I’m feeling a bit saddened that I didn’t insist on trying on the 15…



Actually the pics don't "look too bad" but I think if you've a chance, try the 15 so you'll be convinced on whatever decision you gonna make. 

Based on 14.x cm, 15 won't work. But try out 15 first like I shared above. 

My juc is 14.


----------



## bluebird03

cartierlovexx said:


> Thank you. I was able to find my wrist measurer and my wrist is 14.6 cm (5.75 inches)
> 
> I brought this up to DH and he recalled that a different SA also saw my wrist and said 16! So 2 different professional opinions, but again didn’t try on the 15 because they had me convinced lol



With a 14.6 cm wrist, a 17 will be a little loose. I am a 14.5 and after a LOT of back and forth decided on the 17. The 16 was snug and it would get stuck sometimes, i wish there was a 16.5....


----------



## juliaamor

Hi ladies, I am back again. The more time I take to buy my bracelet, the more that I change my mind on size… I have some newer pics of trying on the bracelets and would love your opinions. My wrist size is 15.8cm. I have labeled the photos for ease and the moves are pushed as far towards my elbow in all pictures. In terms of stacking, I only plan on wearing a JUC in the size below… I also do not want an overly tight or loose fit (a half size would have solved everything lol). Thank you so much and let’s hope that this will be the end of my decision making process.


----------



## Helsinki

17 seems to be more practical. Easier to use.


----------



## Purrsey

Actually this is really personal... both look right in its own way.
so long 17 is not tight until uncomfy and that you've catered for swelling, it seems fine according to measurements.


----------



## bluebird03

juliaamor said:


> Hi ladies, I am back again. The more time I take to buy my bracelet, the more that I change my mind on size… I have some newer pics of trying on the bracelets and would love your opinions. My wrist size is 15.8cm. I have labeled the photos for ease and the moves are pushed as far towards my elbow in all pictures. In terms of stacking, I only plan on wearing a JUC in the size below… I also do not want an overly tight or loose fit (a half size would have solved everything lol). Thank you so much and let’s hope that this will be the end of my decision making process.
> 
> View attachment 5337685


Like Purssey said it really is a personal preference. What are you really comfortable in?  Had the same dilemma when i was debating between 16 and 17. Ultimately though the 16 fit better (meaning didnt come lower on my wrist) i chose the 17 because it was not as snug as the 16 and i wanted to accommodate for weight gain, swelling etc...I am unfortunately one that has weight issues and didnt want to be stuck with something i wouldn't be able to wear.


----------



## Naynaykilla

I went a size bigger. My normal comfortable size would be an 17-18 but I just recieved my 19 and it fits much more comfortable to me. I like my bangles to be a bit loose for easy stacking (please ignore my hairy arm, a regretful side effect of pregnancy! I am now the hairiest woman alive)


----------



## ehy210

I have a 15 inch wrist. I was in between the size 16 and 17 for a long time. The SA insisted that the 16 was correct and 17 would be too big. I went home with the 16 and felt like I was handcuffed. I exchanged for the 17 and am so happy I did! It is so comfortable that I forget that I’m wearing it at times.


----------



## XCCX

emo4488 said:


> At 14.6 I think the 16 is perfect (I think you'll find some even prefer the 17!). It looks like you just have slim arms. I would bet the 15 would be way too tight but go back and try it if it give you piece of mind! I think most of us went through the same thing!


I agree with this literally! @cartierlovexx


----------



## juliaamor

voodoodoll2005 said:


> I think the bangle looks perfect on you. I prefer a closer fit because the bigger size would spin around on the wrist. And I know that would really bother me. It's really a personal preference.
> 
> My wrist is 15 cm, maybe a smidge under. This is how the size 16 looks on me. I don't really even notice it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943927


Hi there, would love to know if you are able to stack with 1cm difference in wrist/bracelet size?


----------



## Honeymoney

Hello ladies, need your help please. Please share your suggestions to select the right size for me. My wrist is 14.5cm, I’m  now wearing a size 16 as pictures shown below. It fits good but sometimes it stucks on my wrist with movements. Considering swelling in summer time and daily movements, should I change to size 17? Thank you all in advance


----------



## bluebird03

Honeymoney said:


> Hello ladies, need your help please. Please share your suggestions to select the right size for me. My wrist is 14.5cm, I’m  now wearing a size 16 as pictures shown below. It fits good but sometimes it stucks on my wrist with movements. Considering swelling in summer time and daily movements, should I change to size 17? Thank you all in advance
> 
> View attachment 5347064
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347065


My wrist is the same size as yours and for the same exact reasons went with the 17. I really liked how the 16 fit but didn't want to be stuck with a bracelet that I would be uncomfortable in.


----------



## camille33

Honeymoney said:


> Hello ladies, need your help please. Please share your suggestions to select the right size for me. My wrist is 14.5cm, I’m  now wearing a size 16 as pictures shown below. It fits good but sometimes it stucks on my wrist with movements. Considering swelling in summer time and daily movements, should I change to size 17? Thank you all in advance
> 
> View attachment 5347064
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347065


I think you should definitely change for 17. My wrist measures 13.5cm, I have size 16 and I don’t find it always comfortable especially when it’s hot It can leave some marks on my arm. Can’t imagine with 1cm less!


----------



## Honeymoney

sleeplessinseattle said:


> My wrist is the same size as yours and for the same exact reasons went with the 17. I really liked how the 16 fit but didn't want to be stuck with a bracelet that I would be uncomfortable in.


Thank you for your response. Yes, I like that perfectly fit but it stucks sometimes. I think I need to go back to try the 17 again.


----------



## Honeymoney

camille33 said:


> I think you should definitely change for 17. My wrist measures 13.5cm, I have size 16 and I don’t find it always comfortable especially when it’s hot It can leave some marks on my arm. Can’t imagine with 1cm less!


Thank you for your suggestion. Does your bracelet drop too low onto palm? I’m wondering a bigger size will be dropping at a lower position which bothers me


----------



## bluebird03

Honeymoney said:


> Thank you for your suggestion. Does your bracelet drop too low onto palm? I’m wondering a bigger size will be dropping at a lower position which bothers me


It definitely falls lower than the 16 and will take some getting used to


----------



## neumannjlp

Honeymoney said:


> Thank you for your suggestion. Does your bracelet drop too low onto palm? I’m wondering a bigger size will be dropping at a lower position which bothers me


Depending on how wide your hand is, the larger size may drop  lower. I went back and forth on size and eventually landed on the looser fit for comfort. It did take some getting used to but now I don’t really notice it at all and am (finally) happy with the size!


----------



## bags4nicole

ehy210 said:


> I have a 15 inch wrist. I was in between the size 16 and 17 for a long time. The SA insisted that the 16 was correct and 17 would be too big. I went home with the 16 and felt like I was handcuffed. I exchanged for the 17 and am so happy I did! It is so comfortable that I forget that I’m wearing it at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340951


What size JUC did you purchase, 16?  Love your stack!


----------



## camille33

Honeymoney said:


> Thank you for your suggestion. Does your bracelet drop too low onto palm? I’m wondering a bigger size will be dropping at a lower position which bothers me


My wrist is 13,5 as I said and I have size 16. I couldn't imagine size 15 as it is sometimes a bit tight especially when I am sleeping. I don't find it too big at all!


----------



## Honeymoney

sleeplessinseattle said:


> It definitely falls lower than the 16 and will take some getting used to


It makes sense. I made an appointment with the SA this afternoon. Thank you for helping


----------



## Honeymoney

neumannjlp said:


> Depending on how wide your hand is, the larger size may drop  lower. I went back and forth on size and eventually landed on the looser fit for comfort. It did take some getting used to but now I don’t really notice it at all and am (finally) happy with the size!


Thank you for your suggestions and I’m happy that you found your right size Congrats


----------



## Honeymoney

camille33 said:


> My wrist is 13,5 as I said and I have size 16. I couldn't imagine size 15 as it is sometimes a bit tight especially when I am sleeping. I don't find it too big at all!


Thank you so much for the pictures. Really helpful to image how low that will be dropping on my palm. I will meet my SA to try the 17 again this afternoon. I think I will go for the 17


----------



## ehy210

bags4nicole said:


> What size JUC did you purchase, 16?  Love your stack!



Yes JUC in size 16! Thank you!


----------



## lolo2102

Hello everyone! I am new here and hoping for your advice. I have very small wrists and I am torn about the smallest size love in size 15. I don't think it moves up and down too much, and it doesn't go past my wrist bone. However, it does spin a little and occasionally "get stuck" because of the thinness of my wrist. Does that happen to anyone else? I don't usually wear bangles, but I'm thinking I'll get used to it? I can't get a size 14 unless I pay extra to custom order, so this is really my only option.

Any advice is appreciated! I attached photos for reference as well


----------



## camille33

lolo2102 said:


> Hello everyone! I am new here and hoping for your advice. I have very small wrists and I am torn about the smallest size love in size 15. I don't think it moves up and down too much, and it doesn't go past my wrist bone. However, it does spin a little and occasionally "get stuck" because of the thinness of my wrist. Does that happen to anyone else? I don't usually wear bangles, but I'm thinking I'll get used to it? I can't get a size 14 unless I pay extra to custom order, so this is really my only option.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated! I attached photos for reference as well


Hello! From the pictures I think this is the right size for you? It’s totally normal if it is a bit loose, I personally wear it like this too otherwise it would be to uncomfortable for me
wearing it 24/7! What size exactly is your wrist? For reference I have a 13.5cm wrist and wear size 16


----------



## lolo2102

My wrist is about the same size as yours! That is very helpful to know - thank you!!!


----------



## Swanky

Looks like it fits just right imo!



lolo2102 said:


> Hello everyone! I am new here and hoping for your advice. I have very small wrists and I am torn about the smallest size love in size 15. I don't think it moves up and down too much, and it doesn't go past my wrist bone. However, it does spin a little and occasionally "get stuck" because of the thinness of my wrist. Does that happen to anyone else? I don't usually wear bangles, but I'm thinking I'll get used to it? I can't get a size 14 unless I pay extra to custom order, so this is really my only option.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated! I attached photos for reference as well


----------



## lvchanellvr

lolo2102 said:


> Hello everyone! I am new here and hoping for your advice. I have very small wrists and I am torn about the smallest size love in size 15. I don't think it moves up and down too much, and it doesn't go past my wrist bone. However, it does spin a little and occasionally "get stuck" because of the thinness of my wrist. Does that happen to anyone else? I don't usually wear bangles, but I'm thinking I'll get used to it? I can't get a size 14 unless I pay extra to custom order, so this is really my only option.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated! I attached photos for reference as well


It looks great on you and it is the right size! I have the small Love and similar wrist size to you as well.


----------



## darkangel07760

lolo2102 said:


> Hello everyone! I am new here and hoping for your advice. I have very small wrists and I am torn about the smallest size love in size 15. I don't think it moves up and down too much, and it doesn't go past my wrist bone. However, it does spin a little and occasionally "get stuck" because of the thinness of my wrist. Does that happen to anyone else? I don't usually wear bangles, but I'm thinking I'll get used to it? I can't get a size 14 unless I pay extra to custom order, so this is really my only option.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated! I attached photos for reference as well


I think it looks better with a little room, I say get the 15!


----------



## emo4488

lolo2102 said:


> Hello everyone! I am new here and hoping for your advice. I have very small wrists and I am torn about the smallest size love in size 15. I don't think it moves up and down too much, and it doesn't go past my wrist bone. However, it does spin a little and occasionally "get stuck" because of the thinness of my wrist. Does that happen to anyone else? I don't usually wear bangles, but I'm thinking I'll get used to it? I can't get a size 14 unless I pay extra to custom order, so this is really my only option.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated! I attached photos for reference as well


I think it looks nice! Do you think you'll ever want to add the regular size love? If so, you may want to confirm the size with the regular. I had to size up in the regular so you might find the 15 is just the right fit.


----------



## eltamd

Kaka_bobo said:


> I think the best way to know whether the sizing is right is by the feel of the bracelet on.
> 
> DH bought me the small love for my birthday since I've been talking about it for months. I have really tiny wrists so I always said I'll be getting the sz 15, but the SA insisted DH to go with sz 16.
> 
> The moment he put it on my wrist on my birthday, we both knew it was too big. We went back to the boutique the next day and the SA also agreed it was too big.
> 
> I knew sz 15 was perfect for me coz I didn't even feel like the bracelet was on when I walked out the door. The SA in the post above that said it should feel like second skin is SPOT ON.
> 
> This is how it's currently sitting on me with my arm up and down. I'm currently in cold winter climate, but I got it when I was in a humid location averaging 33 degrees Celsius every day and the bracelet would sit 0.5-1in. higher than in the photo.
> 
> View attachment 5254596
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254597



May i ask you what is your wrist measurement? I also have thin tiny wrist “12.8cm” I tried 15 at boutique and it was loose on me


----------



## creamcamellias

Hi! I’m wearing a size 15 love. Do you guys think it looks fine on me? I prefer a snug fit over a looser fit, just don’t want it looking too tight. When I put my arm down, it falls past my wrist bone. TIA!


----------



## neumannjlp

creamcamellias said:


> Hi! I’m wearing a size 15 love. Do you guys think it looks fine on me? I prefer a snug fit over a looser fit, just don’t want it looking too tight. When I put my arm down, it falls past my wrist bone. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365193
> View attachment 5365194
> View attachment 5365195


It looks like a perfect fit to me! Looks really pretty on you.


----------



## ematz78

creamcamellias said:


> Hi! I’m wearing a size 15 love. Do you guys think it looks fine on me? I prefer a snug fit over a looser fit, just don’t want it looking too tight. When I put my arm down, it falls past my wrist bone. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365193
> View attachment 5365194
> View attachment 5365195


The size looks absolutely perfect on you!


----------



## juliaamor

Honeymoney said:


> Thank you so much for the pictures. Really helpful to image how low that will be dropping on my palm. I will meet my SA to try the 17 again this afternoon. I think I will go for the 17


Hi there, would love to know what did you decide?


----------



## ematz78

I just got my first Love bracelet yesterday!  The SA said I would be either a 16 or 15, and her professional guess is that a 16 would be better. So I tried on both, and the 16 was perfect! And then when I tried on the 15, I knew it wouldn’t work because when I put my arm down vertically, the bracelet would brush against my wrist bone in an uncomfortable way. Also, IF I gained weight with age (hoping not, but you never know!), I feel better knowing the 16 would give me a bit of leeway. Whatever you do, though, just make sure the bracelet is not in any way large enough to inadvertently fall off!


----------



## juicyam1

ematz78 said:


> I just got my first Love bracelet yesterday!  The SA said I would be either a 16 or 15, and her professional guess is that a 16 would be better. So I tried on both, and the 16 was perfect! And then when I tried on the 15, I knew it wouldn’t work because when I put my arm down vertically, the bracelet would brush against my wrist bone in an uncomfortable way. Also, IF I gained weight with age (hoping not, but you never know!), I feel better knowing the 16 would give me a bit of leeway. Whatever you do, though, just make sure the bracelet is not in any way large enough to inadvertently fall off!


What is your wrist size?


----------



## ematz78

juicyam1 said:


> What is your wrist size?


13.5 cm


----------



## GucciObsessed

My wrist measures a hair over 16 cm and I wear two 17 cm loves. Mine can turn around on my wrist. I prefer the looser fit.


----------



## nauornever

Hey everyone, 
I'm turning 30 this month and I always wanted to get a love bracelet for my 30th birthday. I chose to get a small love bracelet, due to being able to take it off on my own. I'm just not sure about the size. 
When I was in the boutique last time I tried a size 19. I remember that it felt like the "right" size (the SA was quite convinced this is my size). My wrist measures 17,5 cm on my wrist bone. Around 2 cm beneath my wrist bone I just measured 18cm. Do you think I should go with the 19 or maybe consider a 20? I will try it on next week but I'd love to get your opinion first. TIA


----------



## Cat Fondler

nauornever said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm turning 30 this month and I always wanted to get a love bracelet for my 30th birthday. I chose to get a small love bracelet, due to being able to take it off on my own. I'm just not sure about the size.
> When I was in the boutique last time I tried a size 19. I remember that it felt like the "right" size (the SA was quite convinced this is my size). My wrist measures 17,5 cm on my wrist bone. Around 2 cm beneath my wrist bone I just measured 18cm. Do you think I should go with the 19 or maybe consider a 20? I will try it on next week but I'd love to get your opinion first. TIA


Congrats on your milestone birthday!
Adding 1.5 cm to your wrist size is the general rule, so it sounds like size 19 is right for you, especially if it felt comfortable—the true test. Try the size 20 to set your mind at ease or you’ll always wonder. Who knows, you may like the even looser fit, but size 19 should provide enough room for comfort. My wrist is about 15.5 cm and I wear a 17 which works for me. I can turn it on my wrist but it won‘t turn on its own—this is one way I’ve read how people select the right size. Please post a pic when you decide!


----------



## nauornever

Cat Fondler said:


> Congrats on your milestone birthday!
> Adding 1.5 cm to your wrist size is the general rule, so it sounds like size 19 is right for you, especially if it felt comfortable—the true test. Try the size 20 to set your mind at ease or you’ll always wonder. Who knows, you may like the even looser fit, but size 19 should provide enough room for comfort. My wrist is about 15.5 cm and I wear a 17 which works for me. I can turn it on my wrist but it won‘t turn on its own—this is one way I’ve read how people select the right size. Please post a pic when you decide!



Thanks for your reply!
It's great that you confirm my opinion and that adding 1,5 cm works so good for you. I'll also try to turn it and see if that works, that's a great tip I didn't know yet. I'll keep that on my mind when trying it on.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Does anyone wear their love bracelet super snug around the wrist near the hand ? Is it meant to be worn that way or even possible ? 
I have a size 18 love bracelet and would like to purchase another in a 17 to stack but don't want two the same size. 
I also don't think getting a 19 makes sense incase it looks like a bangle when i lose the weight i need to lose ( 3 stone to lose will this make much difference wrist size ? )


----------



## darkangel07760

xblackxstarx said:


> Does anyone wear their love bracelet super snug around the wrist near the hand ? Is it meant to be worn that way or even possible ?
> I have a size 18 love bracelet and would like to purchase another in a 17 to stack but don't want two the same size.
> I also don't think getting a 19 makes sense incase it looks like a bangle when i lose the weight i need to lose ( 3 stone to lose will this make much difference wrist size ? )


Everyone loses weight differently, so there is no guarantee that you will lose inches where you hope to. 
I think that you consider how you like to wear your bracelets. I like my bracelets to be average to loose. Therefore, I would hate to have a Love snug on my wrist right near the base of my hand. It would feel like handcuffs to me, and I am not a fan of feeling restricted in any way! What size is your wrist before and after your wrist bone?


----------



## darkangel07760

nauornever said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm turning 30 this month and I always wanted to get a love bracelet for my 30th birthday. I chose to get a small love bracelet, due to being able to take it off on my own. I'm just not sure about the size.
> When I was in the boutique last time I tried a size 19. I remember that it felt like the "right" size (the SA was quite convinced this is my size). My wrist measures 17,5 cm on my wrist bone. Around 2 cm beneath my wrist bone I just measured 18cm. Do you think I should go with the 19 or maybe consider a 20? I will try it on next week but I'd love to get your opinion first. TIA


I would try on the 19 and the 20.  I have heard of SAs sometimes being firm about sizing; ultimately it is up to you and what feels comfortable. Try on all the sizes you need to, it’s a lot of money for a piece that you are going to wear and you need to be 100% certain that you are happy with your final choice. The 19 would be the “average” fit but you may want more room, whereas the 20 will be a “loose” fit on you. I like to wear my bracelets average to loose, I like to be able to push it up my arm a bit if I am doing something at my work desk; I hate anything that restricts my movement and/or gets in my way. I hope that helps!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Hi everyone,
Would a size 17 be too big if I have a 15cm writst? My old bracelet is size 16, I have rose gold with 4 diamonds. I'm thinking about getting the paved white gold, having a hard time deciding if I should get a size 16 or 17. I got my first bracelet a while ago, and since then I also gained like 15 pounds after my child. Here are a few pictures of how mine fits now.


----------



## Swanky

If that's a 17, it looks like it fits fine imo.


----------



## xblackxstarx

darkangel07760 said:


> Everyone loses weight differently, so there is no guarantee that you will lose inches where you hope to.
> I think that you consider how you like to wear your bracelets. I like my bracelets to be average to loose. Therefore, I would hate to have a Love snug on my wrist right near the base of my hand. It would feel like handcuffs to me, and I am not a fan of feeling restricted in any way! What size is your wrist before and after your wrist bone?



Im not sure what my wrist measurement is but the 18 cuff is super snug above my wrist bone and a bit loose at the base of my hand 
Normally i prefer jewellery to fit loose but i feel comfortable in both my love cuff and bracelet. I was very nervous about the cuff as i thought it wasnt going to fit as its smaller than the bracelet in the same size but for me i love that it means it doesnt slide into the bracelet 
I'm able to wear my tiffany atlas bracelet between them but very snug. 
Im trying to plan for potential weight loss but also be comfortable now incase i never lose the weight


----------



## darkangel07760

Swanky said:


> If that's a 17, it looks like it fits fine imo.


agreed!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Swanky said:


> If that's a 17, it looks like it fits fine imo.


In the pic is a size 16 now


----------



## xblackxstarx

These are my size 18 love bracelet and cuff 
The cuff i can push up next to the bracelet , it looks tighter than it is in the photo. 
Do you think i can get a 17 love bracelet on my wrist ? I know it would be snug but will it even get on there ? 
I'm not sure how much tighter a 17 bracelet would be to a 18 cuff


----------



## Swanky

I’d choose same size. Are you going to stack?


----------



## xblackxstarx

Swanky said:


> I’d choose same size. Are you going to stack?




Is this reply to me ? If so yes i would be stacking on this arm . 
I hope to lose weight so am trying to buy a size that fits now but can also be worn if i lose the 3 stone i need to lose 
I hope my wrists don't change too much but i don't know


----------



## Swanky

Yes, I was responding to your post 

I’d try them on, very few people like their Loves stacked in different sizes. I’ve only seen it with thicker stacks going up the arm a ways. 


xblackxstarx said:


> Is this reply to me ? If so yes i would be stacking on this arm .
> I hope to lose weight so am trying to buy a size that fits now but can also be worn if i lose the 3 stone i need to lose
> I hope my wrists don't change too much but i don't know


----------



## xblackxstarx

Swanky said:


> Yes, I was responding to your post
> 
> I’d try them on, very few people like their Loves stacked in different sizes. I’ve only seen it with thicker stacks going up the arm a ways.




The final look i'm going for is the kylie jenner stack when she used to wear 4 to 5 . ( not when she added 8 or so ) 
I can tell she is wearing different sizes just don't know how to get the similar look . 
I just love the way they look on her. 
I don't know whether to go for my next love in a size up or size down . Or get one in the same size and then the one after that be a bigger or smaller size. 
Long term planning in mind.


----------



## Swanky

I'd get the same size, then l predict wanting a larger maybe as they go further up the arm eventually.
Will you always include the cuff?


----------



## xblackxstarx

Swanky said:


> I'd get the same size, then l predict wanting a larger maybe as they go further up the arm eventually.
> Will you always include the cuff?




I will always include the cuff as i got the idea from kylie jenner too as she wears a cuff with hers. I love the size variation . I guess im in the minority though. I think you're right on the same size then sizing up. 
I might never lose this weight or end up back at this size even if i do so probably best to work around now than the idea of what i wish to be 
I think i knew this deep down but needed someone to help me confirm it . I dont know  .


----------



## Swanky

xblackxstarx said:


> I will always include the cuff as i got the idea from kylie jenner too as she wears a cuff with hers. I love the size variation . I guess im in the minority though. I think you're right on the same size then sizing up.
> I might never lose this weight or end up back at this size even if i do so probably best to work around now than the idea of what i wish to be
> I think i knew this deep down but needed someone to help me confirm it . I dont know  .


At least if you plan on sizing up, if you did lose any weight it will still fit!  Too snug is just not ideal IMO.  Mine fits like yours, but any smaller and I wouldn't love it.


----------



## nauornever

darkangel07760 said:


> I would try on the 19 and the 20.  I have heard of SAs sometimes being firm about sizing; ultimately it is up to you and what feels comfortable. Try on all the sizes you need to, it’s a lot of money for a piece that you are going to wear and you need to be 100% certain that you are happy with your final choice. The 19 would be the “average” fit but you may want more room, whereas the 20 will be a “loose” fit on you. I like to wear my bracelets average to loose, I like to be able to push it up my arm a bit if I am doing something at my work desk; I hate anything that restricts my movement and/or gets in my way. I hope that helps!



Thanks for your reply, I just saw it. I tried on both sizes and went with the 19. The 20 was really loose. My SA told me to try it on throughout the day at home and I did so and was happy with the size. Have to wait just a few more days till I can wear it.


----------



## darkangel07760

nauornever said:


> Thanks for your reply, I just saw it. I tried on both sizes and went with the 19. The 20 was really loose. My SA told me to try it on throughout the day at home and I did so and was happy with the size. Have to wait just a few more days till I can wear it.


Excellent! Glad you found the right fit!


----------



## Mya42

Hello Ladies. Just wanted to post in case it helps anyone who is undecided in which size to get. Like me I debated myself and looked to the forum for some advice. I ended up getting the small love 17 last year. My wrist was about 14.5 and would go up.5 w/swelling. Forward to a year later, just couldn’t get the regular size out of my mind and now finding the 17 hitting low on my wrist bone kinda of annoying but still love it. Anyways I couldn’t pass up on the regular and pulled the trigger due to also the looming increase. I got a size 16 and I love it. I wanted more of that fitted look, doesn’t easily slide down. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Luvshandbags

Mya42 said:


> Hello Ladies. Just wanted to post in case it helps anyone who is undecided in which size to get. Like me I debated myself and looked to the forum for some advice. I ended up getting the small love 17 last year. My wrist was about 14.5 and would go up.5 w/swelling. Forward to a year later, just couldn’t get the regular size out of my mind and now finding the 17 hitting low on my wrist bone kinda of annoying but still love it. Anyways I couldn’t pass up on the regular and pulled the trigger due to also the looming increase. I got a size 16 and I love it. I wanted more of that fitted look, doesn’t easily slide down. Thanks for letting me share.


So will you wear them separately? Because of the different sizes do they cross over? I also purchased the small love a little less than 3 years ago and now contemplating the regular love. The regular one was the one I wanted for 25 years but compromised at the time because of the price. Now I can afford another bracelet. I bought mine in a 16 but then gained some weight and it was already on the snug side. Thinking of getting the regular Love in a 17 for comfort especially since it’s worn 24/7. I take off my small Love daily. But I won’t be able to wear them together.


----------



## Mya42

Luvshandbags said:


> So will you wear them separately? Because of the different sizes do they cross over? I also purchased the small love a little less than 3 years ago and now contemplating the regular love. The regular one was the one I wanted for 25 years but compromised at the time because of the price. Now I can afford another bracelet. I bought mine in a 16 but then gained some weight and it was already on the snug side. Thinking of getting the regular Love in a 17 for comfort especially since it’s worn 24/7. I take off my small Love daily. But I won’t be able to wear them together.


Yes, I switched the small on the left. They do cross due to different size but if it doesn’t bother you, it can be worn together. My only regret is that I didn’t get the original size and didn’t go to the boutique to try on the first time but now I have two.


----------



## Luvshandbags

Mya42 said:


> Yes, I switched the small on the left. They do cross due to different size but if it doesn’t bother you, it can be worn together. My only regret is that I didn’t get the original size and didn’t go to the boutique to try on the first time but now I have two.


Thank you for your feedback. I think I will do the same as you. It would bother me them crossing over.  I have the same regret as you about not getting the Original size first. I also thought if I travel or want to take a break from the original I can wear the small instead as well. I know it’s not good to take it off too often but that doesn’t mean you can’t ever take it off. I’m buying the bracelet with some money I got from my dad when he passed away, so I don’t have a husband or anyone like that locking it in on me. Enjoy your new bracelet and congratulations.


----------



## Mya42

Luvshandbags said:


> Thank you for your feedback. I think I will do the same as you. It would bother me them crossing over.  I have the same regret as you about not getting the Original size first. I also thought if I travel or want to take a break from the original I can wear the small instead as well. I know it’s not good to take it off too often but that doesn’t mean you can’t ever take it off. I’m buying the bracelet with some money I got from my dad when he passed away, so I don’t have a husband or anyone like that locking it in on me. Enjoy your new bracelet and congratulations.


No problem. I am sorry for your loss. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Luvshandbags

Mya42 said:


> No problem. I am sorry for your loss. Good luck with your purchase.


Thank you so much!! That is so kind of you ❤️.


----------



## luxbabygroot

Hi loves! I recently got gifted the love bracelet in the size 16 but I’m now wondering if I should size up to the 17. The 16 fits okay but I was reading reviews and saw that lots of people prefer a looser fit.

Please help me decide if I should size up or keep the size 16! I’ve got the 16 on in the pictures, thank you


----------



## emo4488

Is it comfortable? If so, keep it!


----------



## bluebird03

Went through the same dilemma a few months ago. Its definitely a matter of preference and comfort. If you feel restricted in the 16 then size up. There are days when i wish i had purchased the 16 because it didn't fall as lower as the 17 but i have to remind myself that i didn't like it that snug.


----------



## Luvshandbags

Also consider you are sleeping with it and if you think if your wrist swells in the night. I like the look of the snug so I got the smaller size in the Small Love but I take it off for bed. I’m going to get a regular Love this weekend one size bigger since I won’t be taking it off at night so looser will be better. Sometimes the smaller feels restricting .


----------



## luxbabygroot

Thank you all for your replies! I do think it’s a bit snug but I think it’s because I’m not used to having anything on my wrist.

I mostly just care about how it looks  do you guys think the 16 or 17 will look better on me?


----------



## Mya42

luxbabygroot said:


> Thank you all for your replies! I do think it’s a bit snug but I think it’s because I’m not used to having anything on my wrist.
> 
> I mostly just care about how it looks  do you guys think the 16 or 17 will look better on me?


I think the 16 looks good on you but it’s eventually what you like and what’s comfortable for you.  If you like fitted look then 16 , 17 if you want it on the loose side.


----------



## juliaamor

luxbabygroot said:


> Hi loves! I recently got gifted the love bracelet in the size 16 but I’m now wondering if I should size up to the 17. The 16 fits okay but I was reading reviews and saw that lots of people prefer a looser fit.
> 
> Please help me decide if I should size up or keep the size 16! I’ve got the 16 on in the pictures, thank you
> 
> View attachment 5393295
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393296
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393297


I think the 16 looks like a wonderful fit for you! At first it can feel snug and it takes a little time to get used to.


----------



## Purseaddict718

luxbabygroot said:


> Thank you all for your replies! I do think it’s a bit snug but I think it’s because I’m not used to having anything on my wrist.
> 
> I mostly just care about how it looks  do you guys think the 16 or 17 will look better on me?


If you are going to stack it go for the 17. If you will wear it alone. Keep the 16.   The 16 looks snug to me but if you wear it alone it should have enough movement.


----------



## Maria333

luxbabygroot said:


> Hi loves! I recently got gifted the love bracelet in the size 16 but I’m now wondering if I should size up to the 17. The 16 fits okay but I was reading reviews and saw that lots of people prefer a looser fit.
> 
> Please help me decide if I should size up or keep the size 16! I’ve got the 16 on in the pictures, thank you
> 
> View attachment 5393295
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393296
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393297



Agree with everyone else, it's a matter of preference and the level of comfort. In my subjective opinion 16 looks too snug, I'd exchange for 17. 
Another point to consider - potential weight gain or swelling... with this size it feels like even after a vey small weight gain it won't fit at all.


----------



## momopursey

Hi everyone,

I need some help/suggestions for deciding my size. I’m either size 16 or 17. Sometimes 16 feels a bit snug in the morning but SA strongly suggested to keep the 16. I went back to try on 17 and attached are how it looked. Is there too much gap in the first picture? I like where 17 sits on my arm but my SA said it looks like a bangle rather than a bracelet. Whoever that went with a “looser” fit, does yours also have this much gap? Last 2 pictures are size 16 and show how much gap it has and how it looks in the morning.


----------



## Maria333

momopursey said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need some help/suggestions for deciding my size. I’m either size 16 or 17. Sometimes 16 feels a bit snug in the morning but SA strongly suggested to keep the 16. I went back to try on 17 and attached are how it looked. Is there too much gap in the first picture? I like where 17 sits on my arm but my SA said it looks like a bangle rather than a bracelet. Whoever that went with a “looser” fit, does yours also have this much gap? Last 2 pictures are size 16 and show how much gap it has and how it looks in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 5402095
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402098
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402099



I think 17 looks great. Also you said you liked where 17 sit on your arm, so I think you should choose what you like. It's a big purchase, so you need to be 100% happy with everything about the bracelet regardless of SA's opinion. 
My SA also convinced me to go with a smaller size and I ended up exchanging it a month later because it was incredibly annoying having it stuck on my wrist bone. Conclusion - listen to yourself and do what you feel like, don't listen to SA


----------



## emo4488

momopursey said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need some help/suggestions for deciding my size. I’m either size 16 or 17. Sometimes 16 feels a bit snug in the morning but SA strongly suggested to keep the 16. I went back to try on 17 and attached are how it looked. Is there too much gap in the first picture? I like where 17 sits on my arm but my SA said it looks like a bangle rather than a bracelet. Whoever that went with a “looser” fit, does yours also have this much gap? Last 2 pictures are size 16 and show how much gap it has and how it looks in the morning.


Mine fits like yours. While I liked the more classic fitted look, it was uncomfortable in the mornings. I too went against my SA and exchanged for a larger size. No regrets. There were a few hot and humid days last summer where I was really glad I wasn’t wearing a smaller size. Plus I like being able to tuck the bracelet up under my sleeve in a meeting or while doing chores. Trust your gut!


----------



## bluebird03

momopursey said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need some help/suggestions for deciding my size. I’m either size 16 or 17. Sometimes 16 feels a bit snug in the morning but SA strongly suggested to keep the 16. I went back to try on 17 and attached are how it looked. Is there too much gap in the first picture? I like where 17 sits on my arm but my SA said it looks like a bangle rather than a bracelet. Whoever that went with a “looser” fit, does yours also have this much gap? Last 2 pictures are size 16 and show how much gap it has and how it looks in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 5402095
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402098
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402099



Went with the 17 myself after debating between 16 and 17 for a long time. I noticed your wrist bone is more prominent than mine so take that into consideration as well when you are making a decision. My SA said it should move freely over the bone to be confortable.

I am now debating between the 15 and 16 juc...really like the fit of the 15 but I feel the head on my wrist in so I need to go back and try the 16 again....the sizing is often so confusing!!


----------



## momopursey

emo4488 said:


> Mine fits like yours. While I liked the more classic fitted look, it was uncomfortable in the mornings. I too went against my SA and exchanged for a larger size. No regrets. There were a few hot and humid days last summer where I was really glad I wasn’t wearing a smaller size. Plus I like being able to tuck the bracelet up under my sleeve in a meeting or while doing chores. Trust your gut!


Thank you for your tips! Does yours also have a big gap (like the one in first picture) if you place your hand straight?


----------



## momopursey

bluebird03 said:


> Went with the 17 myself after debating between 16 and 17 for a long time. I noticed your wrist bone is more prominent than mine so take that into consideration as well when you are making a decision. My SA said it should move freely over the bone to be confortable.
> 
> I am now debating between the 15 and 16 juc...really like the fit of the 15 but I feel the head on my wrist in so I need to go back and try the 16 again....the sizing is often so confusing!!


Thank you. Both sizes go through my wrist bone no problem and don’t bother me. Just one concern was that the gap (pic1) seemed to be huge for size17 compared to the size 16, which is why I ended up with size 16. Seems like my forearm is lot bigger than my wrist.. Does yours also have a big gap like this?


----------



## momopursey

.


----------



## momopursey

.


----------



## emo4488

momopursey said:


> Thank you. Both sizes go through my wrist bone no problem and don’t bother me. Just one concern was that the gap (pic1) seemed to be huge for size17 compared to the size 16, which is why I ended up with size 16. Seems like my forearm is lot bigger than my wrist.. Does yours also have a big gap like this?





momopursey said:


> Thank you for your tips! Does yours also have a big gap (like the one in first picture) if you place your hand straight?


It does.  The way the smaller bracelet has a gap at the top is what would worry me. I think that means it is pinching at the sides. Ouch … I know the feeling.


----------



## bluebird03

momopursey said:


> Thank you. Both sizes go through my wrist bone no problem and don’t bother me. Just one concern was that the gap (pic1) seemed to be huge for size17 compared to the size 16, which is why I ended up with size 16. Seems like my forearm is lot bigger than my wrist.. Does yours also have a big gap like this?


I feel the 17 is big.....here is a pic of the 17 on me


----------



## joheinous

My husband gave me my Love bracelet 10 years ago and it's a size 18. I really should have a size 17. The SA insisted that the 18 was correct. I have not taken it off even once. Like other's have mentioned, it's kind of nice to be able to push it up your arm, out of the way. When I got my JUC, instead of getting one size down, the 17, I went two sizes down to the 16. Even though the SA wanted me to get the 17, I stuck with my feelings. This way, the Love no longer goes over my wrist bone into my palm. Once in a while, it will cross over, but not regularly. For me, this is a great way to wear a bigger Love. I hope that helps.


----------



## Chial819

momopursey said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need some help/suggestions for deciding my size. I’m either size 16 or 17. Sometimes 16 feels a bit snug in the morning but SA strongly suggested to keep the 16. I went back to try on 17 and attached are how it looked. Is there too much gap in the first picture? I like where 17 sits on my arm but my SA said it looks like a bangle rather than a bracelet. Whoever that went with a “looser” fit, does yours also have this much gap? Last 2 pictures are size 16 and show how much gap it has and how it looks in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 5402095
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402098
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402099



I wore a 16 for about 9 months and just sized up to a 17 (after a looong internal debate) bc I wanted a looser look. My wrist is 14.5 cm at the bone and 14 cm at its smallest. Mine also has a gap but so far I'm enjoying how much freer it feels on my wrist, and how I can push it up out of the way when using a keyboard. If you like where the 17 sits and the 16 sometimes feels snug, I agree with others who said to go with your gut. Also, I find that the gap tends to be less prominent in real life since my bracelet tends to naturally sit further up on the thicker portion of my arm, plus other people generally won't be viewing the bracelet from the same angle as you  

Here is how my 17 fits, and I’ve linked an old post with pictures of my 16 for comparison. HTH!





						Cartier Love Bracelet Sizing Thread!
					

So odd, mine never did, not sure I've heard that before :)




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## lindaaaa

Chial819 said:


> I wore a 16 for about 9 months and just sized up to a 17 (after a looong internal debate) bc I wanted a looser look. My wrist is 14.5 cm at the bone and 14 cm at its smallest. Mine also has a gap but so far I'm enjoying how much freer it feels on my wrist, and how I can push it up out of the way when using a keyboard. If you like where the 17 sits and the 16 sometimes feels snug, I agree with others who said to go with your gut. Also, I find that the gap tends to be less prominent in real life since my bracelet tends to naturally sit further up on the thicker portion of my arm, plus other people generally won't be viewing the bracelet from the same angle as you
> 
> Here is how my 17 fits, and I’ve linked an old post with pictures of my 16 for comparison. HTH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier Love Bracelet Sizing Thread!
> 
> 
> So odd, mine never did, not sure I've heard that before :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com




What did you end up doing to exchange sizes? Did you sell your 16 / did you have to take a loss to do that? I'm debating doing the same thing. Thank you!


----------



## Chial819

lindaaaa said:


> What did you end up doing to exchange sizes? Did you sell your 16 / did you have to take a loss to do that? I'm debating doing the same thing. Thank you!



Hi! I haven't decided if I will sell the size 16 yet since it gives a different look (and is in a different metal), so I'm holding onto it for now as it gives me the option to have some variety. I'm also holding onto it in case I change my mind on sizing, since I've read on TPF about others' experiences where they eventually regretted sizing up. If I later decide I want to sell or size up/down in one of my bracelets, and resellers are giving me low buyout offers, I may instead use Cartier's reproduction service where they charge 60% of the price to recreate your bracelet in a different size, if that results in me taking less of a loss. I'm also in no rush to sell right now bc, as prices continue to increase, resale prices (and buyout offers) seem to increase accordingly. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## momopursey

Chial819 said:


> I wore a 16 for about 9 months and just sized up to a 17 (after a looong internal debate) bc I wanted a looser look. My wrist is 14.5 cm at the bone and 14 cm at its smallest. Mine also has a gap but so far I'm enjoying how much freer it feels on my wrist, and how I can push it up out of the way when using a keyboard. If you like where the 17 sits and the 16 sometimes feels snug, I agree with others who said to go with your gut. Also, I find that the gap tends to be less prominent in real life since my bracelet tends to naturally sit further up on the thicker portion of my arm, plus other people generally won't be viewing the bracelet from the same angle as you
> 
> Here is how my 17 fits, and I’ve linked an old post with pictures of my 16 for comparison. HTH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier Love Bracelet Sizing Thread!
> 
> 
> So odd, mine never did, not sure I've heard that before :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you for sharing! Does your size 17 go over your palm? One thing I didn’t look into was that sizing up will make the bracelet pass my wrist and sits on my palm a little bit..


----------



## Chial819

momopursey said:


> Thank you for sharing! Does your size 17 go over your palm? One thing I didn’t look into was that sizing up will make the bracelet pass my wrist and sits on my palm a little bit..



It hangs on the palm a little bit, but only on the outside of my palm where my pinky is. My hands are kind of big so I think that prevents the bracelet from falling too low. I definitely still notice it bc my 16 didn't touch my palm at all. I probably need time to get used to the feeling, but so far I haven't found it annoying nor does the bracelet feel like its getting in the way.


----------



## indecisiveshopper

Hi everyone I can’t decide if I should keep this small love bracelet? I have child-like wrists i.e. very small wrists at 12.5cm if I measure across the wrist bone - slightly smaller at 12cm if I measure further up! I got the smallest love bracelet in size 15 and feel that it slides too high up on my arm?? I don’t like the look of this as I noticed it is usually slightly lower on most ladies? What do you think? Thank you!


----------



## Shangri La

indecisiveshopper said:


> Hi everyone I can’t decide if I should keep this small love bracelet? I have child-like wrists i.e. very small wrists at 12.5cm if I measure across the wrist bone - slightly smaller at 12cm if I measure further up! I got the smallest love bracelet in size 15 and feel that it slides too high up on my arm?? I don’t like the look of this as I noticed it is usually slightly lower on most ladies? What do you think? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5408159


It is beautiful but I agree it should be more close to your  wrist...


----------



## twinzluvagrl

15 is the lowest size they do for this I believe. I think it can be closer to wrist but it looks ok still! You can stack some smaller bracelets perhaps!


----------



## 880

If you don’t like  the look, the feel, or the function of a larger bracelet, then return or exchange.

I prefer bracelets to slide up so I can type and they can move. I also think it’s more elegant and doesn’t cut my wrist off visually. I have larger wrists, but I can easily get two plus fingers in between. I also wear statement rings sometimes and want some space between them for both to shine. Most TPFers would think mine too loose,  so I am in the minority 

here is someone else who wears bracelets loose #11





						Cartier Love SM Bracelet - Stacking ideas
					

Hello!  I recently purchased a Love SM bracelet in YG (sz 16). I currently wear it with my 3 stone YG T&Co DBTY bracelet (6 inches). I am thinking of adding another piece to stack together with.   Two options:  1) Bezel set tennis bracelet (WG) 2) Ole Lynggaard Life bracelet in Berry (YG clasp)...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## QuelleFromage

It only matters if you like it. You can custom order a smaller size in the Love, but there will be a huge upcharge.


----------



## mursepurse

My love bracelet goes up about 2 inches up my wrist. I like it with a looser fit. My SA said it should move up and down about an inch or so. Yours seems too loose for you. But if it doesn't bother you, I say keep it.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I do not like the look of a tight bracelet and do not understand these tight loves. I much prefer a bangle that is free to move on the wrist. That being said, that is MY preference. You have to go with what you like. Not what I like or how you think the bracelet should be worn or how others tell you it should be worn.

I do think there is slightly more risk to the screw coming undone if it is free flowing (I may be wrong in this) but a little loctite and a care regime will solve that.


----------



## emo4488

indecisiveshopper said:


> Hi everyone I can’t decide if I should keep this small love bracelet? I have child-like wrists i.e. very small wrists at 12.5cm if I measure across the wrist bone - slightly smaller at 12cm if I measure further up! I got the smallest love bracelet in size 15 and feel that it slides too high up on my arm?? I don’t like the look of this as I noticed it is usually slightly lower on most ladies? What do you think? Thank you!


I think it looks nice. Did you try the regular size Love? I needed a bigger size in the regular compared to the small. It's thicker I think (??). So maybe the regular 15 would be an option.


----------



## snibor

You don’t like the look of it.  That sums it up.  Return


----------



## lill_canele

If I had to choose between something relatively too tight or too loose, I'd rather go with too loose. It's the same for clothes and rings for me. It's more comfortable to me.

However, I do prefer my love bracelet to have more space. That way I can stack or wear a watch. 
Especially in this day and age where people are bold enough to point a gun at you for a Chanel bag, I also like the choice of being able to push them under long sleeves to be more inconspicuous. (sad, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.)

I have the regular love and am wearing a size 16, and the distance of movement for me is about 3 inches. (~7.6 cm)
I remember when I put on the size 15, it was stuck very close to my hand and only had 1 inch of space, and that was too close for comfort for me.

But all in all, it really depends on your preferences and what you feel comfortable with. If you like a more fitted bracelet, and you still really really want the love, I'd go custom made. Maybe you can go ask your SA about what he/she thinks about getting a custom made bracelet and you can get more info to help you decide.

Good luck!


----------



## spg517

I bought my love bracelet about a month ago and my SA insisted that the 16 was my size. I tried the 17 and she said that was too big so I went with what she said. It feels fine but yesterday was a particularly hot day and now I’m questioning if it’s too small. I’m out of the return or exchange window but I guess I could sell this one and rebuy the 17. What do you think? Is the 16 too snug?!?!!


----------



## Lillianlm

spg517 said:


> I bought my love bracelet about a month ago and my SA insisted that the 16 was my size. I tried the 17 and she said that was too big so I went with what she said. It feels fine but yesterday was a particularly hot day and now I’m questioning if it’s too small. I’m out of the return or exchange window but I guess I could sell this one and rebuy the 17. What do you think? Is the 16 too snug?!?!!
> 
> View attachment 5409620
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409621
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409622
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409623


My JUC fits exactly the same way as your Love and I feels as though it’s the right size. Any larger would fall into your palm.


----------



## Swanky

Doesn’t look to snug to me!


----------



## bluebird03

spg517 said:


> I bought my love bracelet about a month ago and my SA insisted that the 16 was my size. I tried the 17 and she said that was too big so I went with what she said. It feels fine but yesterday was a particularly hot day and now I’m questioning if it’s too small. I’m out of the return or exchange window but I guess I could sell this one and rebuy the 17. What do you think? Is the 16 too snug?!?!!
> 
> View attachment 5409620
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409621
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409622
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409623


Looks ok but only you can tell if it's uncomfortable...I went with 17 after trying the 16 myself. I liked the fit of the 16 but not comfortable with the snugness...


----------



## spg517

Yes I didn’t go with the 17 because it fell into my palm and the 16 is perfect  unless it’s super hot and humid, they it’s uncomfortable. But it always leaves marks. Is that normal? I think my forearm is meatier than my wrist. My wrist is very thin but my forearm is thicker. The pictures are from when I just woke up hense all the marks


----------



## Lillianlm

spg517 said:


> Yes I didn’t go with the 17 because it fell into my palm and the 16 is perfect  unless it’s super hot and humid, they it’s uncomfortable. But it always leaves marks. Is that normal? I think my forearm is meatier than my wrist. My wrist is very thin but my forearm is thicker. The pictures are from when I just woke up hense all the marks



Just speaking from personal experience (and I only own a JUC and not a love), but I think that no bracelet is perfect 100% of the time, if you live in a climate with varying seasons. In the heat & humidity, my JUC  has a tad less mobility than in the winter. JUCs (and loves, I’m sure) will leave marks first thing in the morning because you’re pressing into them while you sleep. But if it’s reasonably comfortable during the day, in the heat and humidity, I think you have the right size.


----------



## LV82

I am looking at buying this bracelet for my birthday. Can’t decide which one I should get small or regular ?
I am thinking I could go one size up for the regular ?


----------



## spg517

Ok! I went back to the Cartier store. 40 days later- they were amazing. They did an exchange even though I’ve been wearing the bracelet the whole time. I got the 17. But now I’m ugh is it too big ‍♀️


----------



## bluebird03

spg517 said:


> Ok! I went back to the Cartier store. 40 days later- they were amazing. They did an exchange even though I’ve been wearing the bracelet the whole time. I got the 17. But now I’m ugh is it too big ‍♀


But is it comfortable? I prefer the 16 over the 17 like so many others and went with the 17 because I was not comfortable with the snug fit of the 16


----------



## GucciObsessed

I should wear a 16 based on measurements but I wear three 17cm loves. I did not want something that tight on my wrist every day! I can turn mine all the way around if I want.


----------



## spg517

GucciObsessed said:


> I should wear a 16 based on measurements but I wear three 17cm loves. I did not want something that tight on my wrist every day! I can turn mine all the way around if I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410628


That’s how the 17 is on me. I can turn it all the way around. I feel like I need a 16.5. But I guess I’ll just have to get used to the 17. The 16 was just too snug for my liking I think.


----------



## Rulho07

I don’t like that look, it is too big.


----------



## LuxuryLover11

I think it looks beautiful on you!


----------



## denmama

LV82 said:


> I am looking at buying this bracelet for my birthday. Can’t decide which one I should get small or regular ?
> I am thinking I could go one size up for the regular ?


I love the small on you! I am biased because I just bought my first love a month ago and it's a small YG. I love that I can take it on and off easily and it's SO comfortable. I've been really enjoying it with no regrets. In the end you just have to go with which one speaks to you!


----------



## md1986

We got the 17 and it's great on its own, but it does slide up and down the arm. Now it feels like the bracelet was a mistake in terms of stacking. You can't stack it if it's too slidey, right? Or is there a workaround? 

Edit: Sorry, just saw this was literally what this entire thread was about. My bad.


----------



## md1986

So as a husband who just did this, your post was super helpful *joheinous*.

How long have you been wearing it this way? Does it still work well? I really want to get my wife the JUC but am struggling on the right size. She has a Love size 17 and tried on the 16 per the SA's recommendation but she also felt like the size 15 suited her better. But the SA was very adamant about how it would damage both bracelets to have that two-size disparity.


----------



## joheinous

md1986 said:


> So as a husband who just did this, your post was super helpful *joheinous*.
> 
> How long have you been wearing it this way? Does it still work well? I really want to get my wife the JUC but am struggling on the right size. She has a Love size 17 and tried on the 16 per the SA's recommendation but she also felt like the size 15 suited her better. But the SA was very adamant about how it would damage both bracelets to have that two-size disparity.


I replied to you on the other thread. I did try on one size down and two sizes down. One size down actually makes the JUC the same size as the Love. Two sizes down makes it smaller. I wear my JUC closest to my hand, and my wrist is smallest there, so it was much more comfortable to me to go two sizes down.


----------



## Buddha007

The love bracelet is not supposed to fit loose like a bangle. I think it slides way too high. :/


----------



## ChanellenahC

I think it looks good but it’s personal preference. I like my bracelets to have some movement. Also, if you look at the love bracelets on the Cartier website, the pictures of it on the models, they slide and sit higher up the arm like how it sits on you and even higher. I know the love bracelets were meant to be worn more snug before but looks like that isn’t the case anymore. Ultimately, it comes down to what feels comfortable on you and what kind of look you prefer.


----------



## LAlights

Hi all! Hoping you can please help me decide on the sizing here for my thin love bracelet (you can be brutally honestly too lol). So multiple SAs have told me that I am a size 16 and I never questioned it so I have not tried on a size 17 (so dumb of me, I know). This last weekend when I bought my bracelet and then tried it on at home I found it doesn't really move up and down my wrist much...granted please keep in mind that I am 9 months pregnant (and about approx 28 lbs heavier than my usual weight). 

I've been comparing where my bracelet hits me with most of the other women on instagram and fee like theirs goes so much higher up on their arm...photos attached for reference...

Do you think I should keep the size 16 with the idea that I will be less puffy and have lost some weight once baby is born soon? Or do I size up to a 17? Would appreciate anyones advice/ opinion! Thank you!


----------



## Swanky

It looks like the right size to me.


----------



## LAlights

Swanky said:


> It looks like the right size to me.


Thank you! I think it fits too but decided I'm going to try to go to the Cartier store this weekend to try on the 17, just for peace of mind lol.


----------



## Roarxx

LAlights said:


> Hi all! Hoping you can please help me decide on the sizing here for my thin love bracelet (you can be brutally honestly too lol). So multiple SAs have told me that I am a size 16 and I never questioned it so I have not tried on a size 17 (so dumb of me, I know). This last weekend when I bought my bracelet and then tried it on at home I found it doesn't really move up and down my wrist much...granted please keep in mind that I am 9 months pregnant (and about approx 28 lbs heavier than my usual weight).
> 
> I've been comparing where my bracelet hits me with most of the other women on instagram and fee like theirs goes so much higher up on their arm...photos attached for reference...
> 
> Do you think I should keep the size 16 with the idea that I will be less puffy and have lost some weight once baby is born soon? Or do I size up to a 17? Would appreciate anyones advice/ opinion! Thank you!



Keep the 16 -  recommending watching her video!


----------



## LAlights

Roarxx said:


> Keep the 16 -  recommending watching her video!



Thank you so much! That video was very helpful


----------



## LV82

Shall I size up this is the 17


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

I think it looks PERFECT on you. I've seen some people on this forum say they don't like the small love on its own because it's underwhelming but I disagree and your picture is the perfect example of why I disagree with that statement. It looks very classy and effortless on you.


----------



## Lookelou

LV82 said:


> I am looking at buying this bracelet for my birthday. Can’t decide which one I should get small or regular ?
> I am thinking I could go one size up for the regular ?


Regular!!  And yes- one size up.  I am not a fan of the small- it looks insignificant as a bracelet to me….but I am bias as I have been wearing Loves for 15 years….


----------



## Grande Latte

I like it on you. And the fact that even size 15 is a little big on you wouldn't bother me. I like being able to move my LOVE bracelet up my arm so I can type or do housework (mine are also 15s). 

But the decision is yours to make.


----------



## LV82

Lookelou said:


> Regular!!  And yes- one size up.  I am not a fan of the small- it looks insignificant as a bracelet to me….but I am bias as I have been wearing Loves for 15 years….



Thank you 
I was thinking to size up though. I tried the small and you are right it’s not as significant


----------



## LV82

neumannjlp said:


> My wrist is a size 16.5cm just above the wrist bone and I’m obsessing over which size will be the best fit for me. I’m posting pictures of the size 17 original size Love bracelet that does “fit” but it doesn’t slide much and feels somewhat uncomfortable. It’s freezing here and I worry it will be too tight when the weather warms. I also want to add a JUC under the Love along with a diamond bangle so it does need to slide up a bit. When I do that there is no room anywhere around the bracelet. Thoughts?



I have your exact issue - what did you decide on getting for the Love


----------



## nevena

Hi Guys,
My wrist measures 14.8cm, I recently purchased the thin love bracelet in a size 16. When I got home I realised it was fairly tight, it wouldn’t go over my wrist bone unless I pushed it over however it’s still 1.2cm larger then my wrist. Sitting in its spot I noticed that after a couple minutes I would start to get indents in my skin from the screws. It’s winter here right now and I thought if it’s already digging into skin slightly now imagine in summer. I went back the next day and got the 17. I feel like the 17 is too big. I wish there was a 16.5. I don’t know whether to change back to the 16, I am super unsure of both sizes. What would you do in my situation? Photos are of size 17.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

nevena said:


> Hi Guys,
> My wrist measures 14.8cm, I recently purchased the thin love bracelet in a size 16. When I got home I realised it was fairly tight, it wouldn’t go over my wrist bone unless I pushed it over however it’s still 1.2cm larger then my wrist. Sitting in its spot I noticed that after a couple minutes I would start to get indents in my skin from the screws. It’s winter here right now and I thought if it’s already digging into skin slightly now imagine in summer. I went back the next day and got the 17. I feel like the 17 is too big. I wish there was a 16.5. I don’t know whether to change back to the 16, I am super unsure of both sizes. What would you do in my situation? Photos are of size 17.


Congratulations. 
Is look nice on your wrist,
I do like it., my self wear love cuff size 17cm equivalent to Love bracelet in size 16.also wear sm juc in size 15, my wrist is 14cm.so basically 2cm. On the loose fit. But I like it, as think in the long term incase I put weight on.

Your wrist is size 14..8cm.if you choose love bracelet size 16cm.
Is may be on  the snug size, and wear like bracelet, And  may choose juc in size 15 to pair with.
Love bracelet in size 17, may will  on loose size like bangle. and you may want to add Juc in future would be size 16cm. To pair with as one size down recommend. 
Is depend what look you are going for.

The main thing is,
How do you like it? Comfortable? Would you wear 24/7?
Please let us know which size would you decide to keep.
Good luck.


----------



## LAlights

nevena said:


> Hi Guys,
> My wrist measures 14.8cm, I recently purchased the thin love bracelet in a size 16. When I got home I realised it was fairly tight, it wouldn’t go over my wrist bone unless I pushed it over however it’s still 1.2cm larger then my wrist. Sitting in its spot I noticed that after a couple minutes I would start to get indents in my skin from the screws. It’s winter here right now and I thought if it’s already digging into skin slightly now imagine in summer. I went back the next day and got the 17. I feel like the 17 is too big. I wish there was a 16.5. I don’t know whether to change back to the 16, I am super unsure of both sizes. What would you do in my situation? Photos are of size 17.


Hey! So I have the EXACT same issue and I actually went to the Cartier store yesterday to try on the size 17 thin love (I bought the size 16 last week and when I got home felt like it was more snug than I remembered but I will add that I am 9 months pregnant and my wrist currently measures 14.5 cm). When I had the 17 on, it fit more like a bangle and slid up and down my arm...whereas the 16 does not move all that much up and down my wrist. Not the most helpful tip but it really depends on how you like to wear it. For me, I want it to move a little bit, but not sliding all around because it would bother me, plus my SA said it gets banged up way more if it's on the looser side. FYI I included photos of where the 16 (in yellow gold) and 17 (in rose gold) hit me on my arm...hope it helps!!


----------



## nevena

Thank y


LAlights said:


> Hey! So I have the EXACT same issue and I actually went to the Cartier store yesterday to try on the size 17 thin love (I bought the size 16 last week and when I got home felt like it was more snug than I remembered but I will add that I am 9 months pregnant and my wrist currently measures 14.5 cm). When I had the 17 on, it fit more like a bangle and slid up and down my arm...whereas the 16 does not move all that much up and down my wrist. Not the most helpful tip but it really depends on how you like to wear it. For me, I want it to move a little bit, but not sliding all around because it would bother me, plus my SA said it gets banged up way more if it's on the looser side. FYI I included photos of where the 16 (in yellow gold) and 17 (in rose gold) hit me on my arm...hope it helps!!


Thank you so much for your message. Your photos are exactly how the 16 and 17 fit me as well. Did you decide to keep the 16? I prefer the way the 16 looks on me, however I’m super nervous it will start to irritate me because it doesn’t move up and down much at all.


----------



## nevena

Teerakrainbow said:


> Congratulations.
> Is look nice on your wrist,
> I do like it., my self wear love cuff size 17cm equivalent to Love bracelet in size 16.also wear sm juc in size 15, my wrist is 14cm.so basically 2cm. On the loose fit. But I like it, as think in the long term incase I put weight on.
> 
> Your wrist is size 14..8cm.if you choose love bracelet size 16cm.
> Is may be on  the snug size, and wear like bracelet, And  may choose juc in size 15 to pair with.
> Love bracelet in size 17, may will  on loose size like bangle. and you may want to add Juc in future would be size 16cm. To pair with as one size down recommend.
> Is depend what look you are going for.
> 
> The main thing is,
> How do you like it? Comfortable? Would you wear 24/7?
> Please let us know which size would you decide to keep.
> Good luck.


Thank you so much. Yes definitely I want to get the juc bracelet next. 16 did feel snug, I preferred the way it looked on my wrist but I did worry it would start to irritate me because it is so snug. I don’t love how the 17 looks on me but I do like that I can move it more for when you need relief. I would wear the 17 24/7. I am nervous that the 16 I would need to take off in hot weather and if I am sweaty. I worry it will start to irritate me.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

nevena said:


> Thank you so much. Yes definitely I want to get the juc bracelet next. 16 did feel snug, I preferred the way it looked on my wrist but I did worry it would start to irritate me because it is so snug. I don’t love how the 17 looks on me but I do like that I can move it more for when you need relief. I would wear the 17 24/7. I am nervous that the 16 I would need to take off in hot weather and if I am sweaty. I worry it will start to irritate me.


Take your time. If you still in time frame for exchange.
The bracelet it not cheap,  you better to be happy , enjoy with it, and able to wear everyday. 
In winter my wrist measures 13.8cm
In summer is 14cm. 
My love cuff sit just right on my wrist.

Please update us later.
Which one you choose .
Good luck.


----------



## LAlights

nevena said:


> Thank y
> 
> Thank you so much for your message. Your photos are exactly how the 16 and 17 fit me as well. Did you decide to keep the 16? I prefer the way the 16 looks on me, however I’m super nervous it will start to irritate me because it doesn’t move up and down much at all.


I decided to keep the 16, mainly bc I am pregnant and a bit swollen atm so the bracelet will (hopefully) fit a tad looser once baby is here/ swelling has gone down. I saw your other comment below about the 16 being snug, with that said, and not sure what the weather is like by you, but it isn't hot yet and you expect to swell up a bit, then the 17 is probably best?


----------



## Chial819

nevena said:


> Hi Guys,
> My wrist measures 14.8cm, I recently purchased the thin love bracelet in a size 16. When I got home I realised it was fairly tight, it wouldn’t go over my wrist bone unless I pushed it over however it’s still 1.2cm larger then my wrist. Sitting in its spot I noticed that after a couple minutes I would start to get indents in my skin from the screws. It’s winter here right now and I thought if it’s already digging into skin slightly now imagine in summer. I went back the next day and got the 17. I feel like the 17 is too big. I wish there was a 16.5. I don’t know whether to change back to the 16, I am super unsure of both sizes. What would you do in my situation? Photos are of size 17.



I think the 17 looks great and not too big at all! My wrist is 14.3 cm at the bone and just under 14 cm at its smallest, and I own regular loves in both 16 and 17. I have mod shots of both sizes in my previous posts. I sized up mainly bc I wanted more of a bangle, but I find the 17 more comfortable and I like how I can push it farther up my arm so it's out of the way. My 16 was never uncomfortable and could slide over my wrist bone, but bc my wrist is flat instead of round shaped, I sometimes felt claustrophobic when the screws grazed my arm. I think if my wrist were any larger or if I was prone to swelling, I would've found the 16 too tight. Even when I tried the 16 on my dominant wrist, which is just slightly larger, I could feel the difference. I think if you already initially felt the 16 to be snug and digging in, I would trust your gut and keep the 17.

Also, in case it helps your decision, I've measured the bracelets and the interior circumference of the size 16 is actually 15 cm (not accounting for the screws), and the size 17 is 16 cm. I believe the small and regular loves have the same overall shape so the measurements should still apply.


----------



## md1986

Hi, I'm trying to stack with a Love bracelet and one that I was looking at online is described as 2.3" diameter. Does anyone know if that's roughly the same size as the size 17 Love? Or which size Love it most closely resembles?


----------



## frenchybcn

Fashforward said:


> It’s perfectly normal- happens with my watches too. I attached a pic of the indentations on my arm. It took me a few weeks to get used to it but now I don’t even notice it. I would try to wear it for a few weeks and see. It’s important to love it and feel comfortable but i would just give it a chance to get used to it, and then decide. Hope that helps.


Thanks. Just a bit worried since I want to wear it… and buy more . My wrist is 15cm and bracelet is 16 but Ican already turn it so I feel like the 17 would just be huge. But then, since you are supposed to size down in JUC… size 15 for wrist 15 could be tight. I’m lost and my boutique is not very helpful I have to say.

I really appreciate all your feedback


----------



## Fashforward

My wrists are also 15 and I wear 16. It will all depend on your level of comfort and activity. My kids are super active and I live in warm climate so I find in the summer my bangles are the perfect fit and in the winter the are looser. If I went down a size they would be too tight in the summer.


----------



## frenchybcn

Fashforward said:


> My wrists are also 15 and I wear 16. It will all depend on your level of comfort and activity. My kids are super active and I live in warm climate so I find in the summer my bangles are the perfect fit and in the winter the are looser. If I went down a size they would be too tight in the summer.


Thanks. I’m going to do a last trial at the shop insisting I want to try different sizes. And since I want to wear a love, JUC and Ecrou. Will try all of them together in different sizes. Last time they didn’t let me “because 16 is your size”. We all have different preferences and more or less sensitive skin… hopefully they are more understanding today. Will keep you posted. I use to buy in Paris and don’t yet have any SA in my current t city. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Fashforward

frenchybcn said:


> Thanks. I’m going to do a last trial at the shop insisting I want to try different sizes. And since I want to wear a love, JUC and Ecrou. Will try all of them together in different sizes. Last time they didn’t let me “because 16 is your size”. We all have different preferences and more or less sensitive skin… hopefully they are more understanding today. Will keep you posted. I use to buy in Paris and don’t yet have any SA in my current t city. Thanks for all your help!


Don’t accept no for an answer. You’re paying a lot of money and you have the right to try on as many different sizes as you want. If they give you trouble ask for the boutique manager. Try the stack on together and then do what you feel is right in terms of sizing.


----------



## frenchybcn

Fashforward said:


> Don’t accept no for an answer. You’re paying a lot of money and you have the right to try on as many different sizes as you want. If they give you trouble ask for the boutique manager. Try the stack on together and then do what you feel is right in terms of sizing.


Went on my lunch break. The SA was very nice. Quite surprised when I showed her how the bracelet leaves marks on me… ended up trying one size bigger (17) it was huge. Tried 15, it fits but not much movement allowed so it turns out my size is 16. The good news is that my bracelet is right. The not so good is that it really bothers me to wear it. She said maybe my skin get irritated by rhodium and is then more sensitive… not sure, don’t have any bubles or pimples like you usually do with an allergic reaction. Will persevere on wearing my bracelet. And if it works, will add an Ecrou and JUC in size 15. Also asked them to check if there is a rainbow in RG available somewhere in my size. Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## Tonimichelle

frenchybcn said:


> Went on my lunch break. The SA was very nice. Quite surprised when I showed her how the bracelet leaves marks on me… ended up trying one size bigger (17) it was huge. Tried 15, it fits but not much movement allowed so it turns out my size is 16. The good news is that my bracelet is right. The not so good is that it really bothers me to wear it. She said maybe my skin get irritated by rhodium and is then more sensitive… not sure, don’t have any bubles or pimples like you usually do with an allergic reaction. Will persevere on wearing my bracelet. And if it works, will add an Ecrou and JUC in size 15. Also asked them to check if there is a rainbow in RG available somewhere in my size. Keeping fingers crossed


I think the indentations are perfectly normal and after wearing your bracelet for a while you won't even notice the feel of it. Maybe just persevere? The size looks perfect in your earlier post. Regarding the SA's comment on the rhodium, the bracelet you pictured on the previous page (which I'm assuming is yours) doesn't appear to have diamonds so I very much doubt it's rhodium plated unless you specifically asked for it to be done. Unless it does have diamonds and I'm just being blind   .


----------



## LV82

Fashforward said:


> My wrists are also 15 and I wear 16. It will all depend on your level of comfort and activity. My kids are super active and I live in warm climate so I find in the summer my bangles are the perfect fit and in the winter the are looser. If I went down a size they would be too tight in the summer.



This is my dilemma I live in Australia it gets warmer in summer, have you been to store to try them on


----------



## S_Ambros

I would consider a 17 if you’re wrist is 15. I’m between 14.5-15 and I have a 16 in the thin love. Winter and when I’m cooler/normal temp its perfect but in the summer or time of the month it gets a little snug and I wish it was a little bit bigger. But the 17 on me literally spun round and was annoying by me how much it moved so decided on 16. I live in England so we don’t have great summers anyway but if I was in Australia I would definitely be looking at 17, especially if you’re going for the classic.


----------



## LV82

S_Ambros said:


> I would consider a 17 if you’re wrist is 15. I’m between 14.5-15 and I have a 16 in the thin love. Winter and when I’m cooler/normal temp its perfect but in the summer or time of the month it gets a little snug and I wish it was a little bit bigger. But the 17 on me literally spun round and was annoying by me how much it moved so decided on 16. I live in England so we don’t have great summers anyway but if I was in Australia I would definitely be looking at 17, especially if you’re going for the classic.



Thank you I am going to try in store again on Monday I wish it was summer instead of winter 
The SA I thought the 18 was too big for me as my wrist is 16


----------



## S_Ambros

LV82 said:


> Thank you I am going to try in store again on Monday I wish it was summer instead of winter
> The SA I thought the 18 was too big for me as my wrist is 16



think it depends on your actual arm size too. I have a skinny wrist but then chonky forearms so the bracelet drops down about 1.5/2 inches normally and falls easily over my wrist bone. The 17 sits better down my forearm (bit further down and I prefer that aesthetic) but it was so big it just rotated on its own on my wrist and was constantly moving around my wrist unless I pushed it up my arm (I borrowed my friends for a few days). There are times when it’s hot (on holiday two weeks) and it was snugger and I had to move nearer my wrist for more space. But then I think I want it for life and perhaps the looser fit is just a trend/phase as the classic should fit a bit snugger. maybe wear it in a hot bath and see how tight it gets to get an idea of summer??


----------



## LV82

S_Ambros said:


> thinknit depends on your actual arm size too. I have a skinny wrist but then chonky forearms so the bracelet drops down about 1.5/2 inches normally and falls easily over my wrist bone. The 17 sits better down my forearm but it was so big it just rotated on its own on my wrist and was constantly moving around my wrist unless I pushed unit up my arm (I borrowed my fitness for a few days). There are times when it’s hot (on holiday two weeks) and it was snugger and I had to move nearer my wrist for more space.



This is a photo of the 17 I feel it looks too snug


----------



## S_Ambros

LV82 said:


> This is a photo of the 17 I feel it looks too snug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431736


Could you fit a finger under it? Can’t really tell from that angle. I’ve attached pics of mine below. From what I’ve read, because the thin doesn’t have protruding screws it can feel a bit roomier than the classic so I would be inclined to size up.


----------



## LV82

S_Ambros said:


> Could you fit a finger under it? Can’t really tell from that angle. I’ve attached pics of mine below. From what I’ve read, because the thin doesn’t have protruding screws it can feel a bit roomier than the classic so I would be inclined to size up.



Yes I think I will size up to the 18. The thin is lovely on you


----------



## S_Ambros

LV82 said:


> Yes I think I will size up to the 18. The thin is lovely on you



thank you, and good luck with your purchase!


----------



## LV82

S_Ambros said:


> thank you, and good luck with your purchase!



Thank you am going tomorrow to try on in boutique


----------



## Mishella

LV82 said:


> Thank you I am going to try in store again on Monday I wish it was summer instead of winter
> The SA I thought the 18 was too big for me as my wrist is 16


My wrist is also 16 and I bought a thin love in size 17 about 2 years ago. The SA recommended this size, so I ended up purchasing it. In hot weather it gets really uncomfortable and loses ability to move, which irritates me a lot. If I could go back in time, I would definitely buy size 18. I’m thinking of adding a regular love to my colection and without a doubt it would be a bigger size.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Mishella said:


> My wrist is also 16 and I bought a thin love in size 17 about 2 years ago. The SA recommended this size, so I ended up purchasing it. In hot weather it gets really uncomfortable and loses ability to move, which irritates me a lot. If I could go back in time, I would definitely buy size 18. I’m thinking of adding a regular love to my colection and without a doubt it would be a bigger size.



Something to think about is if you size up for the regular love bracelet, your thin won’t line up perfectly with it. If it truly bothers you and causes discomfort, I would probably sell the thin that way your future stack is in the sizing you want and fits comfortably.


----------



## Mishella

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Something to think about is if you size up for the regular love bracelet, your thin won’t line up perfectly with it. If it truly bothers you and causes discomfort, I would probably sell the thin that way your future stack is in the sizing you want and fits comfortably.


I don’t usually stack bracelets together, but I would brobably end up selling my 17 anyways


----------



## LVovely

Hi my fellow Cartier lovers ! I need some advice please…I sold my Love bracelets (rosé, yellow gold, white gold) because my wrists have gotten bigger over the years (is that a thing?) and also I was always afraid that screws will become loose (once I almost lost a bracelet), it was annoying at airports etc.. I am now looking into the love cuffs as I love the option to remove them anytime. Could you advise on the size? My bracelets were size 17 and I want the cuff to have a little bit of movement on my wrist. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Swanky

Here’s the thread for help with cuff sizing 






						Love cuff sizing
					

Hello Ladies, Its been so wonderful to read and view all beautiful jewelry here on Cartier forum. I have a Cartier yellow gold cuff in size 18 and after drastic weight loss I am more of size 16 now. Is there a way  that my cuff can be resized. I dont think I can buy a new one at current...




					forum.purseblog.com
				






lovelyrita said:


> Hi my fellow Cartier lovers ! I need some advice please…I sold my Love bracelets (rosé, yellow gold, white gold) because my wrists have gotten bigger over the years (is that a thing?) and also I was always afraid that screws will become loose (once I almost lost a bracelet), it was annoying at airports etc.. I am now looking into the love cuffs as I love the option to remove them anytime. Could you advise on the size? My bracelets were size 17 and I want the cuff to have a little bit of movement on my wrist. Thanks in advance!


----------



## LVovely

Swanky said:


> Here’s the thread for help with cuff sizing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love cuff sizing
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies, Its been so wonderful to read and view all beautiful jewelry here on Cartier forum. I have a Cartier yellow gold cuff in size 18 and after drastic weight loss I am more of size 16 now. Is there a way  that my cuff can be resized. I dont think I can buy a new one at current...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Teerakrainbow

lovelyrita said:


> Hi my fellow Cartier lovers ! I need some advice please…I sold my Love bracelets (rosé, yellow gold, white gold) because my wrists have gotten bigger over the years (is that a thing?) and also I was always afraid that screws will become loose (once I almost lost a bracelet), it was annoying at airports etc.. I am now looking into the love cuffs as I love the option to remove them anytime. Could you advise on the size? My bracelets were size 17 and I want the cuff to have a little bit of movement on my wrist. Thanks in advance!


Hi,
Love cuff size 18 is equivalent to full Love bracelet in size 17. If your full Love bracelet size 17 is little tighter then you might want to try Love cuff in size 19,20  for more movement. 
Better to try on in the boutique and take time to feel it ,if  size is right for you .
I have Love cuff for almost 2 years, and I love mine,worried free and option to switch on the wrist,and remove when I want too.
Hope it help, please update us later 
Good luck.


----------



## LVovely

Teerakrainbow said:


> Hi,
> Love cuff size 18 is equivalent to full Love bracelet in size 17. If your full Love bracelet size 17 is little tighter then you might want to try Love cuff in size 19,20  for more movement.
> Better to try on in the boutique and take time to feel it ,if  size is right for you .
> I have Love cuff for almost 2 years, and I love mine,worried free and option to switch on the wrist,and remove when I want too.
> Hope it help, please update us later
> Good luck.


Thank you so much for your reply, it was very helpful for me ! Will go to the store and try it on, as much as I loathe in-store shopping these days (always a line at Cartier in my city)!


----------



## Teerakrainbow

lovelyrita said:


> Thank you so much for your reply, it was very helpful for me ! Will go to the store and try it on, as much as I loathe in-store shopping these days (always a line at Cartier in my city)!


My pleasure, 
Good luck, and remember take your time, bracelet are expensive .
I have chosen size 17 on the loose size, just incase I have  put weight on or get swollen up in summer which I do. Cuff with one diamond is visible and alway stay in middle another option incase you are fancy little bling.
And are same width 6.1mm. Full bracelet. 
Cuff without diamond width 6.2mm.
Please update us later.


----------



## LV82

Mishella said:


> My wrist is also 16 and I bought a thin love in size 17 about 2 years ago. The SA recommended this size, so I ended up purchasing it. In hot weather it gets really uncomfortable and loses ability to move, which irritates me a lot. If I could go back in time, I would definitely buy size 18. I’m thinking of adding a regular love to my colection and without a doubt it would be a bigger size.



You are completely correct I went back and decided the 18 was right for me. I kept on thinking about the summer sweaty months in Australia.
Hopefully you find a solution.


----------



## LV82

I have been to the boutique here is the 17 and 18 on my wrist.

I think I prefer the looser 18 which is at the bottom


----------



## jlynn05

lovelyrita said:


> Hi my fellow Cartier lovers ! I need some advice please…I sold my Love bracelets (rosé, yellow gold, white gold) because my wrists have gotten bigger over the years (is that a thing?) and also I was always afraid that screws will become loose (once I almost lost a bracelet), it was annoying at airports etc.. I am now looking into the love cuffs as I love the option to remove them anytime. Could you advise on the size? My bracelets were size 17 and I want the cuff to have a little bit of movement on my wrist. Thanks in advance!


I have a size 18 and it's too big so going to sell or pay 60% to remake in smaller size. Where did you sell and what % of original did you get back? Any information is appreciated.


----------



## LVoeletters

Hi all! I have a time-sensitive question- I am purchasing a thin 6 diamond love to stack with my size 16 regular plain love in a couple of hours. my bangle is in size 16. But I saw that the thin comes in size 15. I also know that for JUC you size down one, but I cannot find the answer to if the thin love fits the same exact way? Do I get a 16 or 15 for the matching fit/identical width? 
Thank you!!!!


----------



## nicole0612

LVoeletters said:


> Hi all! I have a time-sensitive question- I am purchasing a thin 6 diamond love to stack with my size 16 regular plain love in a couple of hours. my bangle is in size 16. But I saw that the thin comes in size 15. I also know that for JUC you size down one, but I cannot find the answer to if the thin love fits the same exact way? Do I get a 16 or 15 for the matching fit/identical width?
> Thank you!!!!


The thin love bangle and the regular love bangle are the same size. HTH.


----------



## cupid2012

LVoeletters said:


> Hi all! I have a time-sensitive question- I am purchasing a thin 6 diamond love to stack with my size 16 regular plain love in a couple of hours. my bangle is in size 16. But I saw that the thin comes in size 15. I also know that for JUC you size down one, but I cannot find the answer to if the thin love fits the same exact way? Do I get a 16 or 15 for the matching fit/identical width?
> Thank you!!!!


My 2 small and regular size loves are the same size (16) and line up in a stack. My JUCs are both size 15 (one size smaller than the love).

Suggest you get the small love in the same size as the OG. That’s what my SA suggested too… 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Swanky

The Loves fit the same. I wear 16 in a small with diamonds and regular with diamonds and stack a 15 Juc with them.


----------



## jlynn05

LV82 said:


> I have been to the boutique here is the 17 and 18 on my wrist.
> 
> I think I prefer the looser 18 which is at the bottom
> 
> View attachment 5511098


Do you mind sharing what size your wrist is? I agree, size 18 seems like it is a more comfortable fit long term.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Sorry to jump in on you conversation I'm hoping you know the answer to my dilemma does this mean as i am currently wearing a size 18 cuff that the size 17 bracelet will definitely also fit my wrist . ( not asking if it will be perfect fit but that it will simply fit on my wrist and not be too small to put on ) 




Teerakrainbow said:


> Hi,
> Love cuff size 18 is equivalent to full Love bracelet in size 17. If your full Love bracelet size 17 is little tighter then you might want to try Love cuff in size 19,20  for more movement.
> Better to try on in the boutique and take time to feel it ,if  size is right for you .
> I have Love cuff for almost 2 years, and I love mine,worried free and option to switch on the wrist,and remove when I want too.
> Hope it help, please update us later
> Good luck.


----------



## Pinkie*

Swanky said:


> The Loves fit the same. I wear 16 in a small with diamonds and regular with diamonds and stack a 15 Juc with them.
> 
> View attachment 5539127


Beautiful


----------



## LVovely

Hi, 


jlynn05 said:


> I have a size 18 and it's too big so going to sell or pay 60% to remake in smaller size. Where did you sell and what % of original did you get back? Any information is appreciated.


I sold to a friend of a friend and got around 60-70% back depending on the the bracelet, however I wore all my bracelets often so I did not expect to get 100% back !


----------



## Teerakrainbow

xblackxstarx said:


> Sorry to jump in on you conversation I'm hoping you know the answer to my dilemma does this mean as i am currently wearing a size 18 cuff that the size 17 bracelet will definitely also fit my wrist . ( not asking if it will be perfect fit but that it will simply fit on my wrist and not be too small to put on )


Hi,
Yes it's in size equivalent 
Full bracelet/cuff.
17 bracelet = 18 cuff
 16 Juc.
But to sure for you is to try on before purchase.


----------



## westerc

Hi!  I have a 16cm wrist and am really struggling with sizing.  SA is adamant that I go with a 17 but I’m a bit concerned that it may be too snug esp with my wrist bone and veiny arm lol.  Would love thoughts on how you think it looks.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Congratulations, and welcome to the club,
My personal like wear bracelet loose.as the it more comfortable and last longer incase I have put weight on and older skin becomes thicker and swelled up in hot weather, which I did.
How are you feel with the fit? Are you like how it fit?
Rule of thumb 1cm. Snug fit. 1.5 loose 2 it looser fit.
When I looking back how SA like clients to wear snug fit as say less scratches  but now these day peoples like wear loose and less strict.but everyone like different fit.
Hope it help.


----------



## Grande Latte

LV82 said:


> I have been to the boutique here is the 17 and 18 on my wrist.
> 
> I think I prefer the looser 18 which is at the bottom
> 
> View attachment 5511098


I like the 18 on you too. 17 looks like it can't move.


----------



## Grande Latte

westerc said:


> Hi!  I have a 16cm wrist and am really struggling with sizing.  SA is adamant that I go with a 17 but I’m a bit concerned that it may be too snug esp with my wrist bone and veiny arm lol.  Would love thoughts on how you think it looks.
> 
> View attachment 5577969
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577970
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577973


I think this is a good fit on you. I don't understand why ppl buy a long term/ life time piece of jewelry and want it to be really snug. I think any bangle should be able to travel 1/3 down your wrist.


----------



## yayaisnan

Grande Latte said:


> I think this is a good fit on you. I don't understand why ppl buy a long term/ life time piece of jewelry and want it to be really snug. I think any bangle should be able to travel 1/3 down your wrist.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578117
> View attachment 5578118


It's not a bangle - it was made to be a cuffed look


----------



## bluebird03

westerc said:


> Hi!  I have a 16cm wrist and am really struggling with sizing.  SA is adamant that I go with a 17 but I’m a bit concerned that it may be too snug esp with my wrist bone and veiny arm lol.  Would love thoughts on how you think it looks.
> 
> View attachment 5577969
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577970
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577973


My wrist is 14.5 cm and i went with a 17cm. I prefer the bracelet to be on the loser side so while the 16 fit well it was a little too snug on me. It looks a little snug to me. Did you try the 18?


----------



## Cat Fondler

westerc said:


> Hi!  I have a 16cm wrist and am really struggling with sizing.  SA is adamant that I go with a 17 but I’m a bit concerned that it may be too snug esp with my wrist bone and veiny arm lol.  Would love thoughts on how you think it looks.
> 
> View attachment 5577969
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577970
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577973


It looks like a great fit but if you are hesitant about what is to be considered a snug fit comfort-wise, I would size up. My wrist is 15.5 cm and I wear a 17. When it’s cool out I wish it were a 16, but in this hot summer weather I could see that a 16 would probably be uncomfortable as it sticks to my skin in the humidity. Overall I’m better off with mine being +1.5 cm over my wrist size.


----------



## Swanky

westerc said:


> Hi!  I have a 16cm wrist and am really struggling with sizing.  SA is adamant that I go with a 17 but I’m a bit concerned that it may be too snug esp with my wrist bone and veiny arm lol.  Would love thoughts on how you think it looks.
> 
> View attachment 5577969
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577970
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577973



I think the size looks right, but truly the only thing that matters is how you like it, how it FEELS.
I'm a 14.3cm wrist and wear a 16 and mine fits like yours, our wrists/arms are all shaped so differently!


----------



## Mishella

westerc said:


> Hi!  I have a 16cm wrist and am really struggling with sizing.  SA is adamant that I go with a 17 but I’m a bit concerned that it may be too snug esp with my wrist bone and veiny arm lol.  Would love thoughts on how you think it looks.
> 
> View attachment 5577969
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577970
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577973


If in doubt, go bigger. My wrist is also 16, I bought size 17, because my SA insisted, but it is definitely too small, I should have gotten 18 instead. There are multiple ways to make your bracelet smaller, but you can’t make it bigger.


----------



## westerc

Thanks for all your thoughts!  The pictures are only the 17.  


Grande Latte said:


> I like the 18 on you too. 17 looks like it can't move.


----------



## westerc

Mishella said:


> If in doubt, go bigger. My wrist is also 16, I bought size 17, because my SA insisted, but it is definitely too small, I should have gotten 18 instead. There are multiple ways to make your bracelet smaller, but you can’t make it bigger.


Do you have a picture of yours?  Would be nice to see what it looks like on you


----------



## westerc

bluebird03 said:


> My wrist is 14.5 cm and i went with a 17cm. I prefer the bracelet to be on the loser side so while the 16 fit well it was a little too snug on me. It looks a little snug to me. Did you try the 18?


I only briefly tried on the 18 because the SA was really trying hard to talk me into the 17.  I'm going back to try it on again.


----------



## Cartier185

Please everyone, give your advice...should I get a 15 or 16 love?  I have two 17s and they are way too big.  I have a 15 juste un clou but feel I could have gone smaller...


----------



## Swanky

Cartier185 said:


> Please everyone, give your advice...should I get a 15 or 16 love?  I have two 17s and they are way too big.  I have a 15 juste un clou but feel I could have gone smaller...
> View attachment 5579278



16 imo


----------



## Mishella

Cartier185 said:


> Please everyone, give your advice...should I get a 15 or 16 love?  I have two 17s and they are way too big.  I have a 15 juste un clou but feel I could have gone smaller...
> View attachment 5579278


16 I believe


----------



## yorkshireee

I think 16 is a better fit. I have friends who own both juste un clou and love bracelet and their juste un clou is one size smaller than their love.


----------



## LV82

jlynn05 said:


> Do you mind sharing what size your wrist is? I agree, size 18 seems like it is a more comfortable fit long term.




Apologies for the late reply. My wrist is 16.3cm. The 18cm is definitely more comfortable


----------



## LV82

westerc said:


> Hi!  I have a 16cm wrist and am really struggling with sizing.  SA is adamant that I go with a 17 but I’m a bit concerned that it may be too snug esp with my wrist bone and veiny arm lol.  Would love thoughts on how you think it looks.
> 
> View attachment 5577969
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577970
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577973




My SA was insistent too that I get the 17. I live in Australia it’s humid so I’ll probably go for the 18


----------



## LV82

Grande Latte said:


> I like the 18 on you too. 17 looks like it can't move.


Agreed the 18 is the one for me


----------



## tiffness

For those with multiple bracelets already stacked, did you find that sizing remained consistent… or once you added more brackets, it felt more snug?


----------



## Swanky

tiffness said:


> For those with multiple bracelets already stacked, did you find that sizing remained consistent… or once you added more brackets, it felt more snug?



Like rings, the more you stack the tighter it gets.  I don't find 2 to feel tighter at all, but if I added a couple more, obvs as it moves up my arm, the tighter they get!


----------



## LAlights

Hi all! Another YG thin love bracelet sizing question/ dilemma for you because I am still torn between keeping the size 16 or exchanging for the 17. So I am no longer pregnant (yay! Gave birth a few months ago) and this may sound weird but my wrists have gotten BIGGER than when I was pregnant, was not expecting that! I took videos of how the bracelet fit while pregnant and compared to when I try it on now and it's noticeably snugger fitting now. The odd thing is that I have lost most of the pregnancy weight (about 8 lbs off from my pre pregnancy weight) but I do have some finger/ wrist joint pain currently (the fun just never stops) so not sure if those areas or inflamed or what. Has anyone experienced this before? 

Luckily my SA is a sweetheart and said as long as the bracelet is unworn/ no signs of wear then I can exchange it for a diff size (even though it's well passed the 30 day return policy). I tried on the size 17 while very pregnant and it was really big on me but based on how snug the 16 fits now...the 17 may not be so big anymore...I just don't know if my larger wrists are here to stay or if it's temporary  Would appreciate any suggestions and thank you for reading this long winded post!


----------



## xblackxstarx

tiffness said:


> For those with multiple bracelets already stacked, did you find that sizing remained consistent… or once you added more brackets, it felt more snug?



I think this depends on your wrist and arm shape as mine is a different size all the way so it fits different no matter where i place it on my arm wrist.  If i wanted two to fit the same snugness i would have to wear two different sizes due to my arm 
This is why i find the cuff and bracelet a perfect stack for me as the cuff is tighter and sits perfect closer to the wrist . Hope that makes sense what i'm saying


----------



## YEANETT

xblackxstarx said:


> I think this depends on your wrist and arm shape as mine is a different size all the way so it fits different no matter where i place it on my arm wrist.  If i wanted two to fit the same snugness i would have to wear two different sizes due to my arm
> This is why i find the cuff and bracelet a perfect stack for me as the cuff is tighter and sits perfect closer to the wrist . Hope that makes sense what i'm saying


Hi, May I ask if you have the small or regular love? And what size is your cuff and love bracelet? I am thinking to add a love bracelet to my cuff and JUC, but also want to add more  in the near future. TIA


----------



## Grande Latte

When between sizes, I always go for the bigger size. I prefer how it looks- loose. Snug bangles/ bracelets, just look uncomfortable.

Here's Miranda Kerr with just some bangle. Notice it's a third way down her wrist.


----------



## Purselvaddict

Hello, just my two cents.....i think every bangle feels and fits differently.  The heavier the bangle is, I feel that i would rather have it more snug rather than bigger for better comfort.  I have a VCA bangle and feels more comfortable as its lighter in weight than my Cartier bangle.


----------



## tifa

Ok I can finally chime in on this thread! Treated myself to a Love Classic after a small career milestone. Bought a 16 in Paris on Day 1, had to exchange to a 17 on Day 3. Here's my experience in sizing

*A few premises:*
- My wrist right below the bone measures 14.5cm - 15cm
- I like all my jewelries/ watches snug on me - I don't like them dangling around and moving up and down my wrists when I move
- I also much prefer the aesthetics of the love bracelet sitting right around the wrist bone, not like 1/3-1/2 down the arm

Now after a lot of internal and external struggling (went to the store in Paris 5 times... deep appreciation for all the patient SAs), *I bought the 16 but in the end exchanged for the 17 after 2 days and never looked back. Here are the reasons:*
- Yes I was annoyed with the looser fit of 17 and the movement that comes with it, but I HATED when the 16 was stuck to my wrist - it felt like a tight handcuff and left marks all over my wrist (I counted 7 circles after half a day in the Louvre...)
- To further the point above, and to my surprise, people's wrists expand in Many occasions: when I walked around Paris in perfectly cool weather, when I took a hot shower, when I was being pushed around by thousands of tourists at museum, and even after a couple of glasses of wine...
- SA told me don't think about losing weight to have a better fit for you LOVE bracelet... it is indeed motivational, but you will need to lose 5-10kg to really downsize by 1

*TLDR: if you're in between sizes, unfortunately there just won't be a perfect fit for you. *But even for a person who prefers snug fit like myself, I just wanted to get rid of the bracelet at the end of the day when I wore the 16. *Yes I was annoyed with the larger size LOVE dangling around my wrist every now and then, but with the smaller size I simply lost interest in wearing the bracelet altogether after 2 days. *I was Very careful when I wore the 16 hence there was not even hairline scratches, but the SAs were also being very generous for exchanging for me after 2 days - that might not happen at every store so take your time when purchasing! Sorry for the long essay, hope this helps anyone who's deciding between sizes!


----------



## emo4488

tifa said:


> Ok I can finally chime in on this thread! Treated myself to a Love Classic after a small career milestone. Bought a 16 in Paris on Day 1, had to exchange to a 17 on Day 3. Here's my experience in sizing
> 
> *A few premises:*
> - My wrist right below the bone measures 14.5cm - 15cm
> - I like all my jewelries/ watches snug on me - I don't like them dangling around and moving up and down my wrists when I move
> - I also much prefer the aesthetics of the love bracelet sitting right around the wrist bone, not like 1/3-1/2 down the arm
> 
> Now after a lot of internal and external struggling (went to the store in Paris 5 times... deep appreciation for all the patient SAs), *I bought the 16 but in the end exchanged for the 17 after 2 days and never looked back. Here are the reasons:*
> - Yes I was annoyed with the looser fit of 17 and the movement that comes with it, but I HATED when the 16 was stuck to my wrist - it felt like a tight handcuff and left marks all over my wrist (I counted 7 circles after half a day in the Louvre...)
> - To further the point above, and to my surprise, people's wrists expand in Many occasions: when I walked around Paris in perfectly cool weather, when I took a hot shower, when I was being pushed around by thousands of tourists at museum, and even after a couple of glasses of wine...
> - SA told me don't think about losing weight to have a better fit for you LOVE bracelet... it is indeed motivational, but you will need to lose 5-10kg to really downsize by 1
> 
> *TLDR: if you're in between sizes, unfortunately there just won't be a perfect fit for you. *But even for a person who prefers snug fit like myself, I just wanted to get rid of bracelet and take it off my wrist at the end of the day when I wore a 16. That feeling was Much worse than a 17 dangling around my wrist - *I simply didn't want to wear the bracelet anymore at size 16. *I was Very careful when I wore the 16 hence there was not even hairline scratches, but the SAs were also being very generous for exchanging for me after 2 days - that might not happen at every store so take your time when purchasing! Sorry for the long essay, hope this helps anyone who's deciding between sizes!


Well said! I had a similar experience. Started in the 15 and it looked great but I was dying to get it off after a couple of days. It was like a handcuff. I like the look of the smaller bracelet but so happy I'm now in the 16. Wear it in good heath! Photos??


----------



## Purselvaddict

tifa said:


> Ok I can finally chime in on this thread! Treated myself to a Love Classic after a small career milestone. Bought a 16 in Paris on Day 1, had to exchange to a 17 on Day 3. Here's my experience in sizing
> 
> *A few premises:*
> - My wrist right below the bone measures 14.5cm - 15cm
> - I like all my jewelries/ watches snug on me - I don't like them dangling around and moving up and down my wrists when I move
> - I also much prefer the aesthetics of the love bracelet sitting right around the wrist bone, not like 1/3-1/2 down the arm
> 
> Now after a lot of internal and external struggling (went to the store in Paris 5 times... deep appreciation for all the patient SAs), *I bought the 16 but in the end exchanged for the 17 after 2 days and never looked back. Here are the reasons:*
> - Yes I was annoyed with the looser fit of 17 and the movement that comes with it, but I HATED when the 16 was stuck to my wrist - it felt like a tight handcuff and left marks all over my wrist (I counted 7 circles after half a day in the Louvre...)
> - To further the point above, and to my surprise, people's wrists expand in Many occasions: when I walked around Paris in perfectly cool weather, when I took a hot shower, when I was being pushed around by thousands of tourists at museum, and even after a couple of glasses of wine...
> - SA told me don't think about losing weight to have a better fit for you LOVE bracelet... it is indeed motivational, but you will need to lose 5-10kg to really downsize by 1
> 
> *TLDR: if you're in between sizes, unfortunately there just won't be a perfect fit for you. *But even for a person who prefers snug fit like myself, I just wanted to get rid of the bracelet at the end of the day when I wore the 16. *Yes I was annoyed with the larger size LOVE dangling around my wrist every now and then, but with the smaller size I simply lost interest in wearing the bracelet altogether after 2 days. *I was Very careful when I wore the 16 hence there was not even hairline scratches, but the SAs were also being very generous for exchanging for me after 2 days - that might not happen at every store so take your time when purchasing! Sorry for the long essay, hope this helps anyone who's deciding between sizes!


I have the same wrist size as you and i prefer the 16cm.  I have a 17cm slim love and it drives me crazy and am currently trying to sell it as i lost 20 pounds so decided to buy the regular love in a 16 cm.  I does feel snug here and there but for the most part i rather it be snugger than loose.  My VCA bracelet still fits me fine, not sure why i think it is because it is alot lighter in weight and so doesnt move around as much


----------



## tiffness

tifa said:


> Ok I can finally chime in on this thread! Treated myself to a Love Classic after a small career milestone. Bought a 16 in Paris on Day 1, had to exchange to a 17 on Day 3. Here's my experience in sizing
> 
> *A few premises:*
> - My wrist right below the bone measures 14.5cm - 15cm
> - I like all my jewelries/ watches snug on me - I don't like them dangling around and moving up and down my wrists when I move
> - I also much prefer the aesthetics of the love bracelet sitting right around the wrist bone, not like 1/3-1/2 down the arm
> 
> Now after a lot of internal and external struggling (went to the store in Paris 5 times... deep appreciation for all the patient SAs), *I bought the 16 but in the end exchanged for the 17 after 2 days and never looked back. Here are the reasons:*
> - Yes I was annoyed with the looser fit of 17 and the movement that comes with it, but I HATED when the 16 was stuck to my wrist - it felt like a tight handcuff and left marks all over my wrist (I counted 7 circles after half a day in the Louvre...)
> - To further the point above, and to my surprise, people's wrists expand in Many occasions: when I walked around Paris in perfectly cool weather, when I took a hot shower, when I was being pushed around by thousands of tourists at museum, and even after a couple of glasses of wine...
> - SA told me don't think about losing weight to have a better fit for you LOVE bracelet... it is indeed motivational, but you will need to lose 5-10kg to really downsize by 1
> 
> *TLDR: if you're in between sizes, unfortunately there just won't be a perfect fit for you. *But even for a person who prefers snug fit like myself, I just wanted to get rid of the bracelet at the end of the day when I wore the 16. *Yes I was annoyed with the larger size LOVE dangling around my wrist every now and then, but with the smaller size I simply lost interest in wearing the bracelet altogether after 2 days. *I was Very careful when I wore the 16 hence there was not even hairline scratches, but the SAs were also being very generous for exchanging for me after 2 days - that might not happen at every store so take your time when purchasing! Sorry for the long essay, hope this helps anyone who's deciding between sizes!


Agree - will also say that it depends on the actual shape (including bone structure) of your wrist so measurements alone are only a guide. I also think the guidance skews towards the bracelet having a 'tight fit' but Cartier's official guidance does give measurements for a loose fit (meaning that it isn't absurd or unacceptable). My wrist measures 16cm and I went for a size 18 based on swelling and because it fit my wrist shape better. I was torn for a while (especially since I have been losing baby weight) but at the end of the day, I really dislike the look of a bracelet that is too tight. Makes the wrist look a lot chubbier IMHO.


----------



## Jacobny

Hello Cartier Lovers,

I think I’ve also been affected by this condition that I call post purchase cartier sizing second guessing syndrome. I’m a guy. I got my wrist measured and tried a few pieces at the St Barths boutique. As expected my wrists were problaby the biggest they can be due to the hot weather. At the time, I didn’t take this into consideration and decided 19 was my size. It fit perfectly. I told my boyfriend that if someday he bought me a Cartier bracelet, size 19 was my size. Then, I got it as a gift a few months later, and at the time the fit was ok. I was also about 20 pounds heavier. Last year I decided to work out more and that’s when I started to noticed the bracelet move more, and touch a bit of my palm. I couldn’t help but wonder, should I have gotten the size 18? Of course, I don’t want to be a prisioner of my own bracelet, and have to gain weight for it to fit better. I’m thinking about selling it and getting a size 18. I just measured my wrist and it is 17cm. What are your thoughts? I love it and wear it 24/7 and am here for comfort too. Thank you!


----------



## Swanky

Jacobny said:


> Hello Cartier Lovers,
> 
> I think I’ve also been affected by this condition that I call post purchase cartier sizing second guessing syndrome. I’m a guy. I got my wrist measured and tried a few pieces at the St Barths boutique. As expected my wrists were problaby the biggest they can be due to the hot weather. At the time, I didn’t take this into consideration and decided 19 was my size. It fit perfectly. I told my boyfriend that if someday he bought me a Cartier bracelet, size 19 was my size. Then, I got it as a gift a few months later, and at the time the fit was ok. I was also about 20 pounds heavier. Last year I decided to work out more and that’s when I started to noticed the bracelet move more, and touch a bit of my palm. I couldn’t help but wonder, should I have gotten the size 18? Of course, I don’t want to be a prisioner of my own bracelet, and have to gain weight for it to fit better. I’m thinking about selling it and getting a size 18. I just measured my wrist and it is 17cm. What are your thoughts? I love it and wear it 24/7 and am here for comfort too. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5610715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610716
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610717
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610718
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610719
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610720



It can be a bit loose or a bit snug!  I think it looks great and the sentimental value is irreplaceable! 
I say keep and love it. Next summer you may be a smidge swollen and thankful :;


----------



## JayDC

Swanky said:


> It can be a bit loose or a bit snug!  I think it looks great and the sentimental value is irreplaceable!
> I say keep and love it. Next summer you may be a smidge swollen and thankful :;


I think it looks great on ya but everyone has their own preference on if they like it loose or not  My wrist measures at 17.5cm and I tried on 20 vs 19 (Love SM)...bought the 20 and ended up returning because was too loose, after I returned it I then tried the 18 and found it too tight...so now I wear 19cm and like the fit much better...if you ever size down, im sure you can easily resale it...I know I would be down to buy a great looking pre-loved bracelet


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Jacobny said:


> Hello Cartier Lovers,
> 
> I think I’ve also been affected by this condition that I call post purchase cartier sizing second guessing syndrome. I’m a guy. I got my wrist measured and tried a few pieces at the St Barths boutique. As expected my wrists were problaby the biggest they can be due to the hot weather. At the time, I didn’t take this into consideration and decided 19 was my size. It fit perfectly. I told my boyfriend that if someday he bought me a Cartier bracelet, size 19 was my size. Then, I got it as a gift a few months later, and at the time the fit was ok. I was also about 20 pounds heavier. Last year I decided to work out more and that’s when I started to noticed the bracelet move more, and touch a bit of my palm. I couldn’t help but wonder, should I have gotten the size 18? Of course, I don’t want to be a prisioner of my own bracelet, and have to gain weight for it to fit better. I’m thinking about selling it and getting a size 18. I just measured my wrist and it is 17cm. What are your thoughts? I love it and wear it 24/7 and am here for comfort too. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5610715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610716
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610717
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610718
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610719
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610720


I think it looks perfect, I wouldn’t change it. Personally, I love my bracelets to fit loose and comfortable. If your wrist measures 17cm now, the 18 would probably feel suffocating in hotter, humid weather where you might swell more. I think 19 is your perfect size but of course it’s up to you and what you are most comfortable with.


----------



## Jacobny

Thank you! Yes, that’s what I think too. But I live in NY and during the winter I notice it more. I want to get the JUC and stack it. If I keep the 19, I definitely need the 18. I curious if that will hold it more in place or if it will have the same fit as Love size 19. I will go to the boutique soon to try it out.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Jacobny said:


> Thank you! Yes, that’s what I think too. But I live in NY and during the winter I notice it more. I want to get the JUC and stack it. If I keep the 19, I definitely need the 18. I curious if that will hold it more in place or if it will have the same fit as Love size 19. I will go to the boutique soon to try it out.


Yes the JUC you will always size down one size from your Love and it should hold it in place. My JUC is one size down from my Loves and holds them in place but the JUC does fit tighter than my Loves so the JUC will feel a little smaller, at least for me. I have 17 Loves and 16 JUC.


----------



## xblackxstarx

YEANETT said:


> Hi, May I ask if you have the small or regular love? And what size is your cuff and love bracelet? I am thinking to add a love bracelet to my cuff and JUC, but also want to add more  in the near future. TIA




Mine are both size 18 and it's the regular sized ones .
I hope that helps. I'd love to add the JUC to my stack  but unsure what size to go for


----------



## Leo the Lion

Jacobny said:


> Hello Cartier Lovers,
> 
> I think I’ve also been affected by this condition that I call post purchase cartier sizing second guessing syndrome. I’m a guy. I got my wrist measured and tried a few pieces at the St Barths boutique. As expected my wrists were problaby the biggest they can be due to the hot weather. At the time, I didn’t take this into consideration and decided 19 was my size. It fit perfectly. I told my boyfriend that if someday he bought me a Cartier bracelet, size 19 was my size. Then, I got it as a gift a few months later, and at the time the fit was ok. I was also about 20 pounds heavier. Last year I decided to work out more and that’s when I started to noticed the bracelet move more, and touch a bit of my palm. I couldn’t help but wonder, should I have gotten the size 18? Of course, I don’t want to be a prisioner of my own bracelet, and have to gain weight for it to fit better. I’m thinking about selling it and getting a size 18. I just measured my wrist and it is 17cm. What are your thoughts? I love it and wear it 24/7 and am here for comfort too. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5610715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610716
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610717
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610718
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610719
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610720


Looks like the perfect size to me. Normally when you lose weight it really doesn't seem to be on the wrists. I'd keep it!


----------



## ronah

Hi all, looking for some independent thoughts here on the fit! 

My wrist measures exactly 15cm at the wrist bone and I got the slim Love in size 16 (in the pics). It fits comfortably on the wrist, doesnt fall too low on the palm, doesn’t catch on the wrist bone, doesn’t leave screw marks, etc. But I’m hesitating whether I should exchange for 17, because I’m planning to stack with another slim Love in YG. 

Does 16 look too tight in the pictures? Will it stack well with another slim bracelet in 16? Or should I consider exchanging?


----------



## Gunia17

HiI Have also a 15 cm wrist. I have two regular loves and one Small in size 16. They fit like yours. They are on the tighter fit,but they are comfortable. I tried today my friend regular Love braclet in size 17 and it’s a huge difference. The 17 was more like a bangle. On the 3 picture my Small Love is size 16 and Small Juc size 16. I had to size up in Juc, cours the size 15 was a little bit snug. On the other picture is the regular Love on my wrist in size 17. For me it was to big. I wish they made size 16,5.


----------



## Swanky

My wrist is smaller but mine still fits just like yours. I stack a small, a regular and a small Juc comfortably.


----------



## ronah

Gunia17 said:


> HiI Have also a 15 cm wrist. I have two regular loves and one Small in size 16. They fit like yours. They are on the tighter fit,but they are comfortable. I tried today my friend regular Love braclet in size 17 and it’s a huge difference. The 17 was more like a bangle. On the 3 picture my Small Love is size 16 and Small Juc size 16. I had to size up in Juc, cours the size 15 was a little bit snug. On the other picture is the regular Love on my wrist in size 17. For me it was to big. I wish they made size 16,5.
> 
> View attachment 5615533
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615534
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615536
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615538
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615541
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615544


I like how your 16’s fit! Thanks for sharing, super helpful. Yea, I’m worried that 17 will look like a bangle on me too and will get caught on things. I’m considering keeping the 16..

With the JUC being size 16, does it ever overlap with (fall over) your thin Love?


----------



## Gunia17

Yes , sometimes the Juc overlaps my Small Love,but it doesn’t bother me. Size 15 Juc was to Small for me. Here’s the Juc in size 15 on my wrist. I didn’t like how it looked. My regular loves are size 16 and Small Juc is there in size 15.


----------



## Swanky

If you flip the nailhead to rest on the Love it won't overlap.


----------



## Gunia17

I own two loves in size 16.My wrist is 14,7 cm. Recently my friend let me to try her  Love braclet in  size 17. It’s only 1 cm difference , but it’s huge. Do you think it looks good ? My loves in size 16 are rather on the snug side,but they are comfortable. The Love in size 17 is very loose. Should I Keep the loves in size 16 or sell and buy in size 17. 16,5 cm would be ideal. Pictures with one Love is Love with size 17 and the with two loves are in size 16. Thank you.


----------



## Swanky

17 looks too big IMO. My wrist is a tad smaller, 14.5 and 16 is the right fit I think.


----------



## Gunia17

Swanky said:


> 17 wygląda na zbyt dużą IMO. Mój nadgarstek jest ciut mniejszy, myślę, że 14,5 i 16 są odpowiednie.


Thank you


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Swanky said:


> 17 looks too big IMO. My wrist is a tad smaller, 14.5 and 16 is the right fit I think.


+1


----------



## yennn

Hello, new to this forum. I’ve read almost everything here and kept jumping between 16cm and 17cm and over and over again after reading each and every reply - and I still don’t know which to go for  I’m planning on getting my first Love regular. My wrist is 14.5cm (wrist bone), and 14cm thinnest, non dominant hand (left). My wrist is not round, kinda oval shape if that makes sense. My wrist bone is quite protruding too. I wear my Apple Watch all the time for work, and plan to wear the Love next to it, and eventually a JUC (Love, JUC, watch, wrist - in that order - and yes I feel like I’m so late to the game ). Because of the watch, is 16cm Love too small? Should I get 17cm for future stacking purpose? Also worried that when I don’t wear a watch, the 17cm will be too big then. Don’t have a Cartier store near me, nearest one is an hour plus flight away, so have to get it online. Also, I remember watching a YouTube some time ago, this lady was given a black clip with her purchase to hold the bracelet together so she can screw the other side on her own first. Does anyone have this? Thanks


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

yennn said:


> Hello, new to this forum. I’ve read almost everything here and kept jumping between 16cm and 17cm and over and over again after reading each and every reply - and I still don’t know which to go for  I’m planning on getting my first Love regular. My wrist is 14.5cm (wrist bone), and 14cm thinnest, non dominant hand (left). My wrist is not round, kinda oval shape if that makes sense. My wrist bone is quite protruding too. I wear my Apple Watch all the time for work, and plan to wear the Love next to it, and eventually a JUC (Love, JUC, watch, wrist - in that order - and yes I feel like I’m so late to the game ). Because of the watch, is 16cm Love too small? Should I get 17cm for future stacking purpose? Also worried that when I don’t wear a watch, the 17cm will be too big then. Don’t have a Cartier store near me, nearest one is an hour plus flight away, so have to get it online. Also, I remember watching a YouTube some time ago, this lady was given a black clip with her purchase to hold the bracelet together so she can screw the other side on her own first. Does anyone have this? Thanks


IMO I think 16 would probably be perfect for you especially if your wrist is 14 cm at the smallest. I would try 16 first and then put your watch on and see how much distance in between those two that you have to ensure it would fit the JUC. Worst case scenario, you can always return the 16 for a 17. And I’ve never seen or heard of anyone receiving a black clip during purchase for this but maybe others have.


----------



## Swanky

yennn said:


> Hello, new to this forum. I’ve read almost everything here and kept jumping between 16cm and 17cm and over and over again after reading each and every reply - and I still don’t know which to go for  I’m planning on getting my first Love regular. My wrist is 14.5cm (wrist bone), and 14cm thinnest, non dominant hand (left). My wrist is not round, kinda oval shape if that makes sense. My wrist bone is quite protruding too. I wear my Apple Watch all the time for work, and plan to wear the Love next to it, and eventually a JUC (Love, JUC, watch, wrist - in that order - and yes I feel like I’m so late to the game ). Because of the watch, is 16cm Love too small? Should I get 17cm for future stacking purpose? Also worried that when I don’t wear a watch, the 17cm will be too big then. Don’t have a Cartier store near me, nearest one is an hour plus flight away, so have to get it online. Also, I remember watching a YouTube some time ago, this lady was given a black clip with her purchase to hold the bracelet together so she can screw the other side on her own first. Does anyone have this? Thanks



I'm a 14.3 and the 16 is perfect imo, I stack a thin, a regular and a small juc.
Never heard of the clip!


----------



## yennn

Hi guys found the video 

Scroll to 6:47


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

yennn said:


> Hi guys found the video
> 
> Scroll to 6:47



Very interesting. Never seen this before. Also, the way she unscrewed and screwed the Love bracelet back on is the incorrect way that my SA showed me NOT to do. My SA unscrews/screws each side a little at a time, not like she did where she finished one side and then moved on to the other side. My SA says to go back and forth to each side screwing or unscrewing a little each time probably not to ruin the screws or threading.


----------



## LV82

Finally joined the club YG love bracelet size 18. Got a larger size then recommended because it’s coming to summer


----------



## Teerakrainbow

LV82 said:


> Finally joined the club YG love bracelet size 18. Got a larger size then recommended because it’s coming to summer
> 
> View attachment 5624552
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624553


Congratulations and welcome to the club. 
Bracelet is look beautiful on you.
And perfect size and comfortable. 
Wear in good 
Health and enjoy.


----------



## LV82

jlynn05 said:


> Do you mind sharing what size your wrist is? I agree, size 18 seems like it is a more comfortable fit long term.


Hi apologies I didn’t see this my wrist size is 16cm. I got the 18


----------



## chateleine

Long-time lurker who's benefitted from the advice here, so just wanted to add my stats in case they could help anyone: My wrist is 13.5cm at the narrowest, 14cm over the wristbone, and size 16 is perfect!



I thought people were exaggerating the comfort of this bracelet, but in less than 24 hours, I honestly don't remember it's there, and I slept, did yoga, cleaning, typing etc. It took hardly any getting used to! Amazing since I never wear jewellery at home and REALLY need my hands to feel free ❤️


----------



## MeeMee_xo

Hi everyone!

I just received my Love bracelet today and I’m not sure if it’s too big? I did order online so I haven’t tried on any other sizes to compare..

My wrist was a bit over 15cm so I ordered a 17
It does slide up and down my arm fairly easily and it comfortably fits 2 fingers in the gap


----------



## Cat Fondler

MeeMee_xo said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just received my Love bracelet today and I’m not sure if it’s too big? I did order online so I haven’t tried on any other sizes to compare..
> 
> My wrist was a bit over 15cm so I ordered a 17
> It does slide up and down my arm fairly easily and it comfortably fits 2 fingers in the gap
> 
> View attachment 5639828


Congratulations! I also wear a 17 with the same sized wrist and can also fit 2 fingers easily. My wrist bone protrudes so a 16 didn't work for me. Sure, the look is important but comfort is paramount and it really depends on your arm’s shape, so I’d suggest wearing it for a bit (very carefully so it doesn’t get scratched), and if you can, try the 16 for peace of mind because if you’re like me you might be forever wondering if you chose the right size. I’m happy with the looser fit—I think it adds a little more elegance.


----------



## Swanky

MeeMee_xo said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just received my Love bracelet today and I’m not sure if it’s too big? I did order online so I haven’t tried on any other sizes to compare..
> 
> My wrist was a bit over 15cm so I ordered a 17
> It does slide up and down my arm fairly easily and it comfortably fits 2 fingers in the gap
> 
> View attachment 5639828



Looks a little big for my preference.  How do you like it is the question!
 May be a case where 16 is a little too snug and 17 is a little big so it comes down to personal preference.
My wrist is about 14.3 and I wear a 16 for my reference.


----------



## tiffness

I personally like the looser fit to account for any swelling. My SA recommended trying it on after taking a hot shower. That should give you an idea on fit during hotter months or for periods where you might swell.


----------



## MeeMee_xo

tiffness said:


> I personally like the looser fit to account for any swelling. My SA recommended trying it on after taking a hot shower. That should give you an idea on fit during hotter months or for periods where you might swell.



I’d probably worry too much on accidentally scratching it somehow in the shower.. 

 I’ve booked an appointment at the London boutique for this weekend to try on a 16, fingers crossed it fits better!


----------



## MeeMee_xo

Thank you


Cat Fondler said:


> Congratulations! I also wear a 17 with the same sized wrist and can also fit 2 fingers easily. My wrist bone protrudes so a 16 didn't work for me. Sure, the look is important but comfort is paramount and it really depends on your arm’s shape, so I’d suggest wearing it for a bit (very carefully so it doesn’t get scratched), and if you can, try the 16 for peace of mind because if you’re like me you might be forever wondering if you chose the right size. I’m happy with the looser fit—I think it adds a little more elegance.



Thank you! 

Ah, my wrist bone doesn’t protrude so I’m hoping it will fit better this weekend when I go to try on the 16

I only wore it for a few minutes so I’m hoping there’s no issues when I go to exchange.. my love ring was bought at the boutique so I got to try it on before I settled on the size but this is my first online purchase and I’m hoping their service is just as nice and understanding when I take the bracelet in


----------



## MeeMee_xo

Swanky said:


> Looks a little big for my preference.  How do you like it is the question!
> May be a case where 16 is a little too snug and 17 is a little big so it comes down to personal preference.
> My wrist is about 14.3 and I wear a 16 for my reference.


I think it looks too big aswell, I prefer a snug fit so I’m really hoping the 16 is comfortable for me as I’d hate constantly thinking both sizes are not right for me


----------



## tiffness

MeeMee_xo said:


> I’d probably worry too much on accidentally scratching it somehow in the shower..
> 
> I’ve booked an appointment at the London boutique for this weekend to try on a 16, fingers crossed it fits better!


I meant trying on _after_ you took a warm shower.


----------



## MeeMee_xo

tiffness said:


> I meant trying on _after_ you took a warm shower.


My mistake for reading wrong! Thank you, I’ll give that a go


----------



## kmc2s

Like many others, I’m torn between a size 16 and 17 for my 15cm wrist. Two SAs reassured me that the 16 is a perfect fit and the 17 was “way too big.” The 17 fell down my wrist really easily so I agree that it’s too large. My hesitation lies with the slight tightness I feel when I rotate my arm and I feel the bracelet on my arm which leaves little marks. Is this normal? Does the 16 look like a good fit in these photos?


----------



## LV82

kmc2s said:


> Like many others, I’m torn between a size 16 and 17 for my 15cm wrist. Two SAs reassured me that the 16 is a perfect fit and the 17 was “way too big.” The 17 fell down my wrist really easily so I agree that it’s too large. My hesitation lies with the slight tightness I feel when I rotate my arm and I feel the bracelet on my arm which leaves little marks. Is this normal? Does the 16 look like a good fit in these photos?
> 
> View attachment 5642109
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642110
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642111



I think it’s fine the 16 
Mine is an 18 and my wrist is 16


----------



## MeeMee_xo

Just got my bracelet exchanged for a size 16 and I’m much much happier!


----------



## Swanky

kmc2s said:


> Like many others, I’m torn between a size 16 and 17 for my 15cm wrist. Two SAs reassured me that the 16 is a perfect fit and the 17 was “way too big.” The 17 fell down my wrist really easily so I agree that it’s too large. My hesitation lies with the slight tightness I feel when I rotate my arm and I feel the bracelet on my arm which leaves little marks. Is this normal? Does the 16 look like a good fit in these photos?
> 
> View attachment 5642109
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642110
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642111



Some marks are normal, I see little marks when I wake up and by bracelets are stuck up my arm a bit


----------



## kmc2s

Swanky said:


> Some marks are normal, I see little marks when I wake up and by bracelets are stuck up my arm a bit


Good to know! Thank you!


----------



## bmg1101

I’m having this same issue! My wrist is 14.5cm and the 15cm was way too snug. I’m worried the 16cm is too big- thoughts?? Should I opt for the 15cm and have it be tight? I couldn’t twist it all the way around so I’m nervous it will be too tight!


----------



## Swanky

bmg1101 said:


> I’m having this same issue! My wrist is 14.5cm and the 15cm was way too snug. I’m worried the 16cm is too big- thoughts?? Should I opt for the 15cm and have it be tight? I couldn’t twist it all the way around so I’m nervous it will be too tight!
> 
> View attachment 5642637
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642638
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642639



15 will be too snug, I’m a 14.3, the 16 is perfect for me


----------



## Maria333

kmc2s said:


> Like many others, I’m torn between a size 16 and 17 for my 15cm wrist. Two SAs reassured me that the 16 is a perfect fit and the 17 was “way too big.” The 17 fell down my wrist really easily so I agree that it’s too large. My hesitation lies with the slight tightness I feel when I rotate my arm and I feel the bracelet on my arm which leaves little marks. Is this normal? Does the 16 look like a good fit in these photos?
> 
> View attachment 5642109
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642110
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642111


I think I had similar fit with my first bracelet (also a thin model). I also had lots of marks and over time it got really annoying. I ended up exchanging it for a larger size and am super happy with it. I never take it off, it's super comfortable and I don't feel it on my arm. I am able to rotate the bracelet around the thinnest point of my wrist.


----------



## lumkeikei

bmg1101 said:


> I’m having this same issue! My wrist is 14.5cm and the 15cm was way too snug. I’m worried the 16cm is too big- thoughts?? Should I opt for the 15cm and have it be tight? I couldn’t twist it all the way around so I’m nervous it will be too tight!
> 
> My wrist is 14.5cm and I wear 17cm for a loose fit.


----------



## vince66

Hi everyone!
I need your help regarding the sizing of a love bracelet for my wife. I know she always wanted one, so my plan is to surprise her with one for her birthday. 

I know that her wrist measures exactly 17 cm. She's not wearing any of her other bracelets, mostly tennis bracelets, really tight. After some online research I concluded that she probably prefers a regular fitting bracelet (adding 1.5 cm to her wrist size), which leaves me with the choice between size 18 or size 19. 

Is there anyone with a 17 cm wrist and a love bracelet in size 18 or 19 that could show me a pic of the bracelet on the wrist for sizing reference?

Thanks & best regards,
Michael


----------



## bluebird03

vince66 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I need your help regarding the sizing of a love bracelet for my wife. I know she always wanted one, so my plan is to surprise her with one for her birthday.
> 
> I know that her wrist measures exactly 17 cm. She's not wearing any of her other bracelets, mostly tennis bracelets, really tight. After some online research I concluded that she probably prefers a regular fitting bracelet (adding 1.5 cm to her wrist size), which leaves me with the choice between size 18 or size 19.
> 
> Is there anyone with a 17 cm wrist and a love bracelet in size 18 or 19 that could show me a pic of the bracelet on the wrist for sizing reference?
> 
> Thanks & best regards,
> Michael


That is so thoughtful of you! I think folks here are split on the fit between tight or lose and it's really a personal preference. Do you know which fit your wife prefers? Personally, I would go with the 19 only because you want some room when there could be swelling. If she doesn't like the fit then she could always exchange it for a different size or better yet why don't you take her into the store so she can try it on herself?


----------



## tiffness

vince66 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I need your help regarding the sizing of a love bracelet for my wife. I know she always wanted one, so my plan is to surprise her with one for her birthday.
> 
> I know that her wrist measures exactly 17 cm. She's not wearing any of her other bracelets, mostly tennis bracelets, really tight. After some online research I concluded that she probably prefers a regular fitting bracelet (adding 1.5 cm to her wrist size), which leaves me with the choice between size 18 or size 19.
> 
> Is there anyone with a 17 cm wrist and a love bracelet in size 18 or 19 that could show me a pic of the bracelet on the wrist for sizing reference?
> 
> Thanks & best regards,
> Michael


Aww! That is so sweet! I would get the 19. If she is measuring 17 now (winter), there is a good chance she can swell in the summer months. Somewhere on this forum was a poll on whether folks sized up regretted it or not….I think a majority who did size up were ultimately happy with it (whereas there were some who did a snug fit later regretted it). However, it really is a personal preference. I would just buy it closer to her bday so you can surprise her and if it doesn’t fit, you can exchange (you have 30 days but it must be pristine).


----------



## Teerakrainbow

vince66 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I need your help regarding the sizing of a love bracelet for my wife. I know she always wanted one, so my plan is to surprise her with one for her birthday.
> 
> I know that her wrist measures exactly 17 cm. She's not wearing any of her other bracelets, mostly tennis bracelets, really tight. After some online research I concluded that she probably prefers a regular fitting bracelet (adding 1.5 cm to her wrist size), which leaves me with the choice between size 18 or size 19.
> 
> Is there anyone with a 17 cm wrist and a love bracelet in size 18 or 19 that could show me a pic of the bracelet on the wrist for sizing reference?
> 
> Thanks & best regards,
> Michael


Oh that sweet of you planning to surprise her birthday. 
I would say probably size 19.
Like other say, just incase wrist is swelling in summer time. And can wear many more year to come. Incase had put on weight and stacking with other bracelets. 
Also want to mention is if you could purchase at the boutique is would be better so you can get some gift from SA, and build up relationships Incase you want to exchange or return must easy than buy online.
As many case when bought it online and return or exchange had problems with bracelet are scratches even just try in on for couple hours in the house.


----------



## gojoycey

Hi I'm a new member. I just purchased a regular rose gold in size 17 (on 11/1). I went for size 16 but SA recommended a size up for whatever reason and I ended up brining the 17 home, but it feels too big on me. I can't exchange it at the store anymore because I purchased it in Korea on my last day of the trip and have worn it for two days already. XXXX? or does it look like the right size for me? I think it sits to low on my wrist (both direction).


----------



## ehy210

gojoycey said:


> Hi I'm a new member. I just purchased a regular rose gold in size 17 (on 11/1). I went for size 16 but SA recommended a size up for whatever reason and I ended up brining the 17 home, but it feels too big on me. I can't exchange it at the store anymore because I purchased it in Korea on my last day of the trip and have worn it for two days already. Does anyone have a close-to-new condition rose gold love bracelet (regular) in size 16 willing to trade for size 17? or does it look like the right size for me? I think it sits to low on my wrist (both direction).
> 
> View attachment 5646382
> View attachment 5646383


I think it looks great on you. I had the same dilemma- size 16 vs 17. I’m glad I sized up to size 17. I felt a bit handcuffed with the size 16. I also think the 17 is better for stacking if you want to add pieces down the line. Btw, was the price better in Korea for Cartier? I know it is pretty good for VCA because of the conversation rate and the tax you get back.


----------



## gojoycey

ehy210 said:


> I think it looks great on you. I had the same dilemma- size 16 vs 17. I’m glad I sized up to size 17. I felt a bit handcuffed with the size 16. I also think the 17 is better for stacking if you want to add pieces down the line. Btw, was the price better in Korea for Cartier? I know it is pretty good for VCA because of the conversation rate and the tax you get back.


Thank you for the response! I've been seeing a lot of "just wait for the summer and your wrist will swell" comments here so I'm still in dilemma, so thank you for your comment. As for the price, it was definitely cheaper in Korea with the current exchange rate (USD is so strong right now) and the tax refund. It's not always going to be cheaper to buy in Korea even with the tax refund because their price is generally set higher for the high demand, but right now with the exchange rate of 1:1.4 it was definitely a better idea to buy in Korea. But the downside is I can't exchange at the store in the US because they don't share the same system as I hear.


----------



## LV82

gojoycey said:


> Hi I'm a new member. I just purchased a regular rose gold in size 17 (on 11/1). I went for size 16 but SA recommended a size up for whatever reason and I ended up brining the 17 home, but it feels too big on me. I can't exchange it at the store anymore because I purchased it in Korea on my last day of the trip and have worn it for two days already. Does anyone have a close-to-new condition rose gold love bracelet (regular) in size 16 willing to trade for size 17? or does it look like the right size for me? I think it sits to low on my wrist (both direction).
> 
> View attachment 5646382
> View attachment 5646383


I bought the 18 as I’m in Australia and we are coming into summer and it will be humid. Here is a pic of mine. I think yours looks fine, however it’s a personal choice


----------



## gojoycey

LV82 said:


> I bought the 18 as I’m in Australia and we are coming into summer and it will be humid. Here is a pic of mine. I think yours looks fine, however it’s a personal choice
> 
> View attachment 5646481
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646482





LV82 said:


> I bought the 18 as I’m in Australia and we are coming into summer and it will be humid. Here is a pic of mine. I think yours looks fine, however it’s a personal choice


Thank you for the reply and the photos! Looks beautiful on you! Maybe I will just wait until the summer to decide whether I want to sell or swap.


----------



## Serpenti_Love

gojoycey said:


> Hi I'm a new member. I just purchased a regular rose gold in size 17 (on 11/1). I went for size 16 but SA recommended a size up for whatever reason and I ended up brining the 17 home, but it feels too big on me. I can't exchange it at the store anymore because I purchased it in Korea on my last day of the trip and have worn it for two days already. Does anyone have a close-to-new condition rose gold love bracelet (regular) in size 16 willing to trade for size 17? or does it look like the right size for me? I think it sits to low on my wrist (both direction).
> 
> View attachment 5646382
> View attachment 5646383


It looks fine to me  Mine is a 16 and it drops down slightly lower on my wrist than yours. As long as it doesn’t rotate 180 degrees on its own it will be okay.


----------



## Kaykay15

gojoycey said:


> Hi I'm a new member. I just purchased a regular rose gold in size 17 (on 11/1). I went for size 16 but SA recommended a size up for whatever reason and I ended up brining the 17 home, but it feels too big on me. I can't exchange it at the store anymore because I purchased it in Korea on my last day of the trip and have worn it for two days already. XXXX? or does it look like the right size for me? I think it sits to low on my wrist (both direction).
> 
> View attachment 5646382
> View attachment 5646383


I had the exact same problem. I ended up going for 17. The SA told me it is supposed to sit past your bone. The 16 was stopping “on” my bone and she said it might feel uncomfortable if I plan wearing it 24/7. Ive had it for a few weeks now and wear it all day everyday and you get used to it sitting lower.


----------



## gojoycey

Kaykay15 said:


> I had the exact same problem. I ended up going for 17. The SA told me it is supposed to sit past your bone. The 16 was stopping “on” my bone and she said it might feel uncomfortable if I plan wearing it 24/7. Ive had it for a few weeks now and wear it all day everyday and you get used to it sitting lower.


Aww thank you. Your comment makes me feel better! Maybe it just hasn’t been enough time and I feel it on my wrist every minute of the day. Hope it won’t bother me so much once I get more used to it. Thank you.


----------



## LV82

gojoycey said:


> Thank you for the reply and the photos! Looks beautiful on you! Maybe I will just wait until the summer to decide whether I want to sell or





gojoycey said:


> Hi I'm a new member. I just purchased a regular rose gold in size 17 (on 11/1). I went for size 16 but SA recommended a size up for whatever reason and I ended up brining the 17 home, but it feels too big on me. I can't exchange it at the store anymore because I purchased it in Korea on my last day of the trip and have worn it for two days already. XXXX? or does it look like the right size for me? I think it sits to low on my wrist (both direction).
> 
> View attachment 5646382
> View attachment 5646383


Looks so comfortable. Takes time to get used to it, it’s taken me about 3 weeks now it’s part of me


----------



## pam1987

chateleine said:


> Long-time lurker who's benefitted from the advice here, so just wanted to add my stats in case they could help anyone: My wrist is 13.5cm at the narrowest, 14cm over the wristbone, and size 16 is perfect!
> View attachment 5634674
> 
> 
> I thought people were exaggerating the comfort of this bracelet, but in less than 24 hours, I honestly don't remember it's there, and I slept, did yoga, cleaning, typing etc. It took hardly any getting used to! Amazing since I never wear jewellery at home and REALLY need my hands to feel free ❤️


Hi, my wrist is size 13.5cm too and I just got regular love size 16cm and small JUC size 15cm. I find love bracelet very uncomfortable I’ve been stressing so much as I think I should have got size 15cm LB but SA advised 16 cm straight away (I didn’t even know size 15 exists and wasnt offered to try it on )  i am close to being in tears Please convince me size 16 is good for 13.5cm wrists xxx


----------



## chateleine

pam1987 said:


> Hi, my wrist is size 13.5cm too and I just got regular love size 16cm and small JUC size 15cm. I find love bracelet very uncomfortable I’ve been stressing so much as I think I should have got size 15cm LB but SA advised 16 cm straight away (I didn’t even know size 15 exists and wasnt offered to try it on )  i am close to being in tears Please convince me size 16 is good for 13.5cm wrists xxx


Oh dear, firstly please don't be upset! If the size doesn't work out it's not the end, you could maybe discuss an exchange or always resell it.

For me the 16 has been perfect. I was actually even given the 17 to try on as well.  For context, I HATE having anything on my hands, and the love bracelet is the only thing I've worn to sleep and it's genuinely been totally comfortable. The 16 has enough room to move and "drape" on my wrist too, instead of getting stuck too often in one position (which is the beauty of the bracelet design too, vs. say, the love cuff). Also it moves easily over my wristbone, which is bigger than 13.5, without getting stuck there or bumping it, and yet not "landing" on the back of my hand too hard or too far down.

I also have room to stack, as it fits further up my arm away from my hand - I can wear other bracelets or a watch (or both!) closer to my hand (it's surprising how much space it all can take up, esp if you still want a little movement).

Other things to consider are whether your wrist might swell after sleep, when it's hot, or at THAT time of the month/pregnancy, or how the bracelet just sticks to skin more when you're wet or sweaty etc. You might be happy for the extra room then? Also if you aren't wearing them on your dominant hand now, you could try switching (or this size could give you the flexibility of switching in future), as you'll prob find your dominant wrist is a bit bigger. My right wrist is barely 0.3cm bigger than my left and I can already see and feel how differently it fits there. That makes me personally feel pretty sure a 15 would make me feel constricted, even without trying it.

In fact, it's so comfortable that I'm toying with the idea of asking for a pave love bracelet instead of a traditional engagement ring, as I posted in another thread, because I know I'll wear it more!

Of course at the end of the day, we're all different, and you have to do what's right for you, but I hope this helps, and wish you bracelet peace!!


----------



## chateleine

pam1987 said:


> Hi, my wrist is size 13.5cm too and I just got regular love size 16cm and small JUC size 15cm. I find love bracelet very uncomfortable I’ve been stressing so much as I think I should have got size 15cm LB but SA advised 16 cm straight away (I didn’t even know size 15 exists and wasnt offered to try it on )  i am close to being in tears Please convince me size 16 is good for 13.5cm wrists xxx


Just wanted to add that for peace of mind, maybe try the 15 if you can? Sometimes it's the things we don't know that niggle at us. I went to the boutique 3 times to try sizes and bracelet combinations because I didn't want any regrets, and 16 was right for me every time


----------



## mymadeleine

gojoycey said:


> Hi I'm a new member. I just purchased a regular rose gold in size 17 (on 11/1). I went for size 16 but SA recommended a size up for whatever reason and I ended up brining the 17 home, but it feels too big on me. I can't exchange it at the store anymore because I purchased it in Korea on my last day of the trip and have worn it for two days already. XXXX? or does it look like the right size for me? I think it sits to low on my wrist (both direction).
> 
> View attachment 5646382
> View attachment 5646383


I think it looks great! I just got fitted and my Cartier SA sized me with 16. My left wrist is 14 cm. She said 15 would be too snug and 16 is perfect for my wrist. It spun around with ease and the screws were not bothering me. I'm planning to get mine at a duty free boutique in Seoul soon too (can't wait).


----------



## pam1987

Hi everyone ,
I need some help urgently Please.
I just got size 16 love bracelet regular and size 15 small JUC. I think my regular love is too big for my 13.5cm wrist… it feels very bulky and bangs onto poor small juste so much . It turns on my wrist  too. I was advised the size in the store and Got it straight away as SA said it’s my size… Could you Please have a look at my photos and tell me what you think x. Is the love bracelet size 16 too big for me ? Thank you xxx


----------



## emo4488

I think it looks nice! It is a loose fit but that is better than snug. Are you young? Is it winter? All things to consider as wrists can thicken a bit. 

Mine fits like that. I wear my love sideways on my wrist (screw up) quite a bit which locks it in place so it doesn’t bang into things. My wrist is more circular than oval I guess. 

That said, you should try the smaller size asap so you are certain. I think most of us went through the sizing dilemma! Do not wear the pieces anymore though. With my last purchase there was a card tucked in the bag that said any signs of wear would preclude a return.


----------



## pam1987

chateleine said:


> Just wanted to add that for peace of mind, maybe try the 15 if you can? Sometimes it's the things we don't know that niggle at us. I went to the boutique 3 times to try sizes and bracelet combinations because I didn't want any regrets, and 16 was right for me every time


Thank you Unfortunately I live very far away from Cartier store and not able to go and try it on. I am disappointed SA didnt offer to try size 15 on when I was there seeing my skinny baby wrists…Thank you so much for your help x


emo4488 said:


> I think it looks nice! It is a loose fit but that is better than snug. Are you young? Is it winter? All things to consider as wrists can thicken a bit.
> 
> Mine fits like that. I wear my love sideways on my wrist (screw up) quite a bit which locks it in place so it doesn’t bang into things. My wrist is more circular than oval I guess.
> 
> That said, you should try the smaller size asap so you are certain. I think most of us went through the sizing dilemma! Do not wear the pieces anymore though. With my last purchase there was a card tucked in the bag that said any signs of wear would preclude a return.
> 
> View attachment 5648654
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648655
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648656
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648657


hi Thank you for sending your photos, looks like my bracelet fits exactly the same .
I live in UK so Yes it’s cold right now - have you noticed big change is wrist size winter/Summer?
Yes I am Old  37 years Old . 
Wondering if most people prefer snug or loose fit? How long did it take you to get used to wearing bracelet 24/7. It feels so heavy.


----------



## pam1987

lollipop said:


> Thanks for the reply ladies, i finally decided to go with small Love in 16 and small Juste Un clou in 15


Can I Please ask what is your exact wrist size


----------



## emo4488

pam1987 said:


> Thank you Unfortunately I live very far away from Cartier store and not able to go and try it on. I am disappointed SA didnt offer to try size 15 on when I was there seeing my skinny baby wrists…Thank you so much for your help x
> 
> hi Thank you for sending your photos, looks like my bracelet fits exactly the same .
> I live in UK so Yes it’s cold right now - have you noticed big change is wrist size winter/Summer?
> Yes I am Old  37 years Old .
> Wondering if most people prefer snug or loose fit? How long did it take you to get used to wearing bracelet 24/7. It feels so heavy.


I do notice my arm swells on the hot and humid days of summer (I'm in the US).  I measured once and I think my wrist gained +0.5 cm due to summer heat. In the winter my bracelet does feel very big. But I know when it's August I'm so happy it's not smaller. The problem with the snug fit (for me at least) is that the inside of the bracelet would scratch my skin where the screws are. It didn't just leave marks (which is totally normal), it hurt.  The size difference is really quite drastic even though it's only 1 cm. I think you could wear a 15 or a 16 so it's preference. 

I'd say it took a few months to get used to it and not notice it. I only noticed it was heavy when my SA first put it on. The weight did surprise me but I haven't looked back. There is a poll somewhere in this forum where people voted for the loose or snug fit and I believe most said looser was better.


----------



## pam1987

emo4488 said:


> Beautiful! What size is your wrist? I am a perfect 14cm and bought the 15 but am concerned it might be a little small


Hi are you happy with 15 size LB?


----------



## emo4488

pam1987 said:


> Hi are you happy with 15 size LB?


I exchanged for a 16. The 16 is in the photos above.


----------



## pam1987

li_ng said:


> Hi, I want to give an update with my experience. I went back to Cartier and was able to exchange my love and juc bracelet for a different size. My wrist bone measures at 14cm and the smallest part of my wrist 13.8cm. I originally purchased a 15 love and 14 juc. As many of us on here, I agonized if I chose the “right” size. I now have the love in 16 and juc in 15 and although it’s more comfortable, there is a lot more movement. In the end I am happy with my decision to go up a size when you’re in between sizes. It really comes down to personal preference. Ultimately for me, having it feel mor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e comfortable than tight works better for me. Thank you for everyone’s posts. This thread has been very helpful and I just want to continue along and share my experience for future new love bracelets owners.


Hi wondering how are you finding your love and JUC stack, my wrist is slightly smaller than yours (13.5cm) and got the same set I havent worn it yet - do they damage each other? LB seems to be very heavy and probably bangs into JUC a lot? 
Many thanks xx


----------



## Aspen Rose

Hello TPF Members!

My very first post in this forum. I've scrolled through sections over the years but now I'm finally a member . Thank you to everyone who has posted about sizing. It helped me with my Love bracelet purchase a few months back so I wanted to share my wrist size, bracelet size and pictures. I hope this information helps!

Wrist Size: Exactly 15 centimeters. (Measurement is directly under the bone...towards the arm, not hand).

Cartier Love Bracelet Size: 17 (Regular not Small). My perfect size. I have zero regrets.

Three months of wear...yes there are lots of little scratches. Does not bother me. I hope these pics are enough to help someone with a similar wrist decide on sizing. I can post more if you need! I did not realize how hard it was to take wrist photos until now lol.

I LOVE my LOVE!!!


----------



## chateleine

pam1987 said:


> Hi everyone ,
> I need some help urgently Please.
> I just got size 16 love bracelet regular and size 15 small JUC. I think my regular love is too big for my 13.5cm wrist… it feels very bulky and bangs onto poor small juste so much . It turns on my wrist  too. I was advised the size in the store and Got it straight away as SA said it’s my size… Could you Please have a look at my photos and tell me what you think x. Is the love bracelet size 16 too big for me ? Thank you xxx



Your photos 2 and 3 look like how it fits on me. It looks like your wrist fills it up quite well sideways? From your 1st photo it looks like your wrist is flatter than mine, so there's a little more room on top and on the bottom than there is for me, that might be why you find it bulky, because it doesn't fit as closely as you'd like on the top and bottom. Do you think a smaller size might be too tight sideways though? That's where the screws are as well.

If the shape of the bracelet bothers you, I found the love cuff is a flatter oval. You could consider that too, it should match your wrist shape better.


----------



## hoot

pam1987 said:


> Hi, my wrist is size 13.5cm too and I just got regular love size 16cm and small JUC size 15cm. I find love bracelet very uncomfortable I’ve been stressing so much as I think I should have got size 15cm LB but SA advised 16 cm straight away (I didn’t even know size 15 exists and wasnt offered to try it on )  i am close to being in tears Please convince me size 16 is good for 13.5cm wrists xxx



My recommendation, from experience, is to not go above 2 cm if you’re going to stack. Cartier recommends 1 cm above for a snug fit, 1.5 for a perfect fit, and 2 for a loose fit. 

A few years ago I purchased bangles 2.5 cm above my wrist size (two Loves sz 18 and one JUC 17) because I really liked the look of a looser fit and didn’t mind the movement. My Love bracelet closest to the JUC developed a ridge along the entire top edge from banging into the JUC and the nailhead on the JUC flattened on the outer edge. 

That didn’t bother me but I know it might be a concern for others. I ended up losing weight so they became 3.5 cm larger than my wrist. That’s where the trouble started. My JUC kept falling off because it would get stuck on its side over my boney wrist and the pressure would push down and release the clasp. (Hope I’m making sense) 

I could live with the Loves being big but I couldn’t stand when they got stuck on their side on my upper arm. 
I didn’t want to risk losing the JUC so I sent them all in to get resized. I chose to go down 2 sizes so when they come back they will be considered a “perfect” fit. 

Sorry for the long reply. Hope this helps those who are unsure about what size to go with.


----------



## alex20216067

Hi please help. My wrist is size 16. Has anyone got how many mm the size 17 is across (like diameter) I have got 18 at the moment to compare. Worried that 17 will be snug


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

alex20216067 said:


> Hi please help. My wrist is size 16. Has anyone got how many mm the size 17 is across (like diameter) I have got 18 at the moment to compare. Worried that 17 will be snug


I am unable to measure the diameter of my 17 Loves as I am wearing them but if your wrist measures 16 then 17 will definitely be snug and maybe even uncomfortable for you. 18 is probably your best bet to go with. It will be a loose fit but much more comfortable and allows room for any swelling in the summer months.


----------



## LV82

alex20216067 said:


> Hi please help. My wrist is size 16. Has anyone got how many mm the size 17 is across (like diameter) I have got 18 at the moment to compare. Worried that 17 will be snug


I have the same wrist as you 16cm my SA recommended the 17 but I got the 18 I prefer a looser fit, it’s a personal preference. Here are pics of my trying the 17 and 18 for you


----------



## Diana.a.aa

Hello

My hubby bought me my very first  love bracelet for Xmas and “push gift” and I’m so excited!!!! I won’t open the box until Christmas !

Anyways , I tried the bracelet back in January when were in colombia bc we don’t have a cartier store where we live here in the US. And the SA measured my wrist and immediately said I was a size 16 in love and 15 in juste un clou. I tried it on with the regular and small sized juste un clou and it looked so good!! But i didn’t really try it as if I was wearing it everyday ( if that makes sense , like moving my arms up and down walking. Etc) So we went ahead and ordered size 16. But now that I’m doing a little bit of research. I started having doubts. And I think I should of gone with a 15 cm instead. I have tiny wrists. 13.5 cm.

These are picture I took at the boutique.  Do you think this looks too big ? Love bracelet is 16cm and the un clou is 15cm.


----------



## pam1987

Diana.a.aa said:


> Hello
> 
> My hubby bought me my very first  love bracelet for Xmas and “push gift” and I’m so excited!!!! I won’t open the box until Christmas !
> 
> Anyways , I tried the bracelet back I January when were in colombia bc we don’t have a cartier store where we live. And the SA measured my wrist and immediately said I was a siZe 16 in love and 15 in juste un clou. I tried it on with the regular and small sized juste un clou and it looked so good!! But i didn’t really try it as if I was wearing it everyday ( if that makes sense , like moving my arms up and down walking. Etc) So we went ahead and ordered size 16. But now that I’m doing a little bit of research. I started having doubts. And I think I should of gone with a 15 cm instead. I have tiny wrists. 13.5 cm.
> 
> These are picture I took at the boutique.  Do you think this looks too big ? Love bracelet is 16cm and the un clou is 15cm.
> 
> View attachment 5655546
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655547


I have got exactly the same size wrist and recently was recommended the same sizes 15 JUC and 16 love .
If I were you I would definitely come back to store and try on size 15 just to be 100% sure and not be as stressed as I am now . 
You havent worn your bracelets  so you can always exchange xx


----------



## Diana.a.aa

pam1987 said:


> I have got exactly the same size wrist and recently was recommended the same sizes 15 JUC and 16 love .
> If I were you I would definitely come back to store and try on size 15 just to be 100% sure and not be as stressed as I am now .
> You havent worn your bracelets  so you can always exchange xx


Thanks for the reply. What size do you currently wear. And how’s your experience with it?


----------



## pam1987

I am


Diana.a.aa said:


> Thanks for the reply. What size do you currently wear. And how’s your experience with it?
> 
> 
> Diana.a.aa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. What size do you currently wear. And how’s your experience with it?
> 
> 
> 
> it feels very loose but a lot of people tell me this is the right size, looks like most people prefer loose fit.
> BTW they look lovely on you! Your wrist looks bigger than mine, i think my wrist is very flat shape might be the reason why LB doesnt fit me and feels uncomfortable xx
Click to expand...


----------



## Cunhaam

I think they all look great on you. I suppose it's also a matter of preference, some people like a tighter fit, some looser. But I would def go to the store and try the other sizes just to be sure.


----------



## Diana.a.aa

pam1987 said:


> I am


Thank you for the complement !!! They are so pretty I think they just look great on anyone !!!  I’m thinking about buying a dupe in each size and wear it for the whole day to see how It feels h throughout the day. Do you mind posting a picture of how it looks ?


----------



## Cunhaam

Diana.a.aa said:


> Thank you for the complement !!! They are so pretty I think they just look great on anyone !!!  I’m thinking about buying a dupe in each size and wear it for the whole day to see how It feels h throughout the day. Do you mind posting a picture of how it looks ?


I’m thinking about doing the same thing, buying a dupe for the love and see how I feel wearing it 24/7. I usually Rae all my jewelry off at the end of the day (except necklaces). Not sure I like the idea of not being able to remove the bracelet. But I love the look of it.


----------



## lazoora

Hi Loves,



i bought my first cartier love bracelet sm 2 months ago and loving it so far!

my wrist size is about 15.3 to 15.5

Bracelet size is 17

Sometimes I wonder if size 18 would be a better fit since a lot of people wear the bracelet far down their arm..

I switched wearing the bracelet to my non dominant left arm since on my other wrist it feels definitely more snug…

your thoughts? Pictures of my left wrist


----------



## Cat Fondler

lazoora said:


> Hi Loves,
> 
> 
> 
> i bought my first cartier love bracelet sm 2 months ago and loving it so far!
> 
> my wrist size is about 15.3 to 15.5
> 
> Bracelet size is 17
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if size 18 would be a better fit since a lot of people wear the bracelet far down their arm..
> 
> I switched wearing the bracelet to my non dominant left arm since on my other wrist it feels definitely more snug…
> 
> your thoughts? Pictures of my left wrist
> 
> View attachment 5657967
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657968
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657969
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657970


Looks great as is! We have the same size wrist and loves, and my bracelets feel like a looser fit, which sounds like your preference. I think if you go larger and stack, it may feel like too much movement. I wear one classic love 24/7, and sometimes add 2 small loves. If I had gone with a larger size it would probably feel too heavy and hang too far down around my hand when my arm is down.


----------



## pam1987

lazoora said:


> Hi Loves,
> 
> 
> 
> i bought my first cartier love bracelet sm 2 months ago and loving it so far!
> 
> my wrist size is about 15.3 to 15.5
> 
> Bracelet size is 17
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if size 18 would be a better fit since a lot of people wear the bracelet far down their arm..
> 
> I switched wearing the bracelet to my non dominant left arm since on my other wrist it feels definitely more snug…
> 
> your thoughts? Pictures of my left wrist
> 
> View attachment 5657967
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657968
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657969
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657970
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657973


It looks like the perfect size, size 18cm would be too loose and uncomfortable x


----------



## Diana.a.aa

lazoora said:


> Hi Loves,
> 
> 
> 
> i bought my first cartier love bracelet sm 2 months ago and loving it so far!
> 
> my wrist size is about 15.3 to 15.5
> 
> Bracelet size is 17
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if size 18 would be a better fit since a lot of people wear the bracelet far down their arm..
> 
> I switched wearing the bracelet to my non dominant left arm since on my other wrist it feels definitely more snug…
> 
> your thoughts? Pictures of my left wrist
> 
> View attachment 5657967
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657968
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657969
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657970
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657973


I think it fits perfect !!!!! I wouldn’t go any larger


----------



## twinleaf

Hi guys, in need of some advice. Just purchased my first love bracelet size 17 and concerned about the fit. I’m wondering if I should go the next size up? In the first photo, that is the highest up my arm it will go but I’m still able to fit one fingers under. I’m worried about swelling in the summer and being able to wear other bracelets/watches with it.


----------



## LV82

twinleaf said:


> Hi guys, in need of some advice. Just purchased my first love bracelet size 17 and concerned about the fit. I’m wondering if I should go the next size up? In the first photo, that is the highest up my arm it will go but I’m still able to fit one fingers under. I’m worried about swelling in the summer and being able to wear other bracelets/watches with it.
> 
> View attachment 5660674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660679




Mine sits like that as well. I was told as long as you can turn it on your wrist it’s ok. However is a personal preference.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

twinleaf said:


> Hi guys, in need of some advice. Just purchased my first love bracelet size 17 and concerned about the fit. I’m wondering if I should go the next size up? In the first photo, that is the highest up my arm it will go but I’m still able to fit one fingers under. I’m worried about swelling in the summer and being able to wear other bracelets/watches with it.
> 
> View attachment 5660674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660679


In the first photo, it looks a little tight to me. You’ll find two types of people in this thread: those who want a loose fit and those who want a snug fit. It’s all up to you and what you think looks okay but also the comfort level. It looks tight now so it might feel even tighter in the summer months. I personally have my Loves as a loose fit but that’s just what I prefer. It’s a good 50/50 between what fit people prefer so go with what feels right/looks right to you.


----------



## sonz

indecisiveshopper said:


> Hi everyone I can’t decide if I should keep this small love bracelet? I have child-like wrists i.e. very small wrists at 12.5cm if I measure across the wrist bone - slightly smaller at 12cm if I measure further up! I got the smallest love bracelet in size 15 and feel that it slides too high up on my arm?? I don’t like the look of this as I noticed it is usually slightly lower on most ladies? What do you think? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Indecisiveshopper, was wondering what you ended up doing with your thin Cartier love bracelet... I'm in the same situation, sometimes I love the look of it and sometimes I think it's too big! So stressful, just want to enjoy the bracelet but so confused! Your reply would be much appreciated.





indecisiveshopper said:


> ￼


----------



## Diana.a.aa

I 


twinleaf said:


> Hi guys, in need of some advice. Just purchased my first love bracelet size 17 and concerned about the fit. I’m wondering if I should go the next size up? In the first photo, that is the highest up my arm it will go but I’m still able to fit one fingers under. I’m worried about swelling in the summer and being able to wear other bracelets/watches with it.
> 
> View attachment 5660674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660679


think it’s a little tight. It’s all personal preference though.


----------



## hers4eva

twinleaf said:


> Hi guys, in need of some advice. Just purchased my first love bracelet size 17 and concerned about the fit. I’m wondering if I should go the next size up? In the first photo, that is the highest up my arm it will go but I’m still able to fit one fingers under. I’m worried about swelling in the summer and being able to wear other bracelets/watches with it.
> 
> View attachment 5660674


It appears too tight


----------



## pam1987

LV82 said:


> Mine sits like that as well. I was told as long as you can turn it on your wrist it’s ok. However is a personal preference.
> 
> View attachment 5660680


can I ask what size wrist you are


twinleaf said:


> Hi guys, in need of some advice. Just purchased my first love bracelet size 17 and concerned about the fit. I’m wondering if I should go the next size up? In the first photo, that is the highest up my arm it will go but I’m still able to fit one fingers under. I’m worried about swelling in the summer and being able to wear other bracelets/watches with it.
> 
> View attachment 5660674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660679


Can I please ask what the size of your wrist? I'm definitely in the "prefer snug fit" group. My wrist is 13.5cm I was recommended size 16 and I absolutely hate it - my bracelet is in the box as too uncomfortable to wear.


----------



## LV82

Mine is a size 18 I have a 16cm wrist


----------



## Purselvaddict

pam1987 said:


> can I ask what size wrist you are
> 
> Can I please ask what the size of your wrist? I'm definitely in the "prefer snug fit" group. My wrist is 13.5cm I was recommended size 16 and I absolutely hate it - my bracelet is in the box as too uncomfortable to wear.


Hi i would exchange it for size 15.  my wrist is 14.9 and i got size 16.


----------



## pam1987

Purselvaddict said:


> Hi i would exchange it for size 15.  my wrist is 14.9 and i got size 16.


I can’t - cartier found a microdent on my bracelet…


----------



## Purselvaddict

pam1987 said:


> I can’t - cartier found a microdent on my bracelet…


Sorry - if it makes you feel any better - i sold my Small Love 17 because i got the wrong size and used the funds to buy the 16 regular Love


----------



## bag_lover1

Hi all, I have a question my SA said that I am a size 17 in regular love but 17 feel snug on me.  I already bought it home but now I’m thinking of changing it to 18.  Where I live it hot year round.  If I want to stack with my cuff (size 18) and/or JUC (size 16) do you think it will hit or overlap each other?  This is how it stack right now with JUC (16), Love (17) and cuff (18).  Does it look too tight? Please advise.  Thank you.


----------



## Leo the Lion

bag_lover1 said:


> Hi all, I have a question my SA said that I am a size 17 in regular love but 17 feel snug on me.  I already bought it home but now I’m thinking of changing it to 18.  Where I live it hot year round.  If I want to stack with my cuff (size 18) and/or JUC (size 16) do you think it will hit or overlap each other?  This is how it stack right now with JUC (16), Love (17) and cuff (18).  Does it look too tight? Please advise.  Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5668276


They look quite tight, are they comfortable? My wrist swell overnight which I never knew until getting a love bracelet. I would def exchange.


----------



## hers4eva

bag_lover1 said:


> Hi all, I have a question my SA said that I am a size 17 in regular love but 17 feel snug on me.  I already bought it home but now I’m thinking of changing it to 18.  Where I live it hot year round.  If I want to stack with my cuff (size 18) and/or JUC (size 16) do you think it will hit or overlap each other?  This is how it stack right now with JUC (16), Love (17) and cuff (18).  Does it look too tight? Please advise.  Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5668276


It looks super tight.

If your wrist measured on your wrist bone is 16cm then you may wear a size 18 love bracelet.


----------



## bag_lover1

hers4eva said:


> It looks super tight.
> 
> If your wrist measured on your wrist bone is 16cm then you may wear a size 18 love bracelet.


My wrist measure at 15Cm


----------



## bluebird03

bag_lover1 said:


> Hi all, I have a question my SA said that I am a size 17 in regular love but 17 feel snug on me.  I already bought it home but now I’m thinking of changing it to 18.  Where I live it hot year round.  If I want to stack with my cuff (size 18) and/or JUC (size 16) do you think it will hit or overlap each other?  This is how it stack right now with JUC (16), Love (17) and cuff (18).  Does it look too tight? Please advise.  Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5668276


They do look quite tight. YOu should still be able to swap it out if its unworn


----------



## hers4eva

bag_lover1 said:


> My wrist measure at 15Cm


17cm bracelet should be loose and comfortable for a 15cm wrist.


----------



## bag_lover1

This is a photo of the bracelet by itself.  I do have a chubby wrist


----------



## Swanky

What is recommended is a loose idea… our wrists are all shaped differently. If you haven’t worn the bracelet, I’d take it and go try on next size up. All that matters if what’s comfy to you.


----------



## sonz

bag_lover1 said:


> My wrist measure at 15Cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi... if your wrist is 15cm then the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wrist measure at 15Cm


----------



## LV82

pam1987 said:


> can I ask what size wrist you are
> 
> Can I please ask what the size of your wrist? I'm definitely in the "prefer snug fit" group. My wrist is 13.5cm I was recommended size 16 and I absolutely hate it - my bracelet is in the box as too uncomfortable to wear.





bag_lover1 said:


> This is a photo of the bracelet by itself.  I do have a chubby wrist
> 
> View attachment 5668398


I have a chubby wrist as well I have a size 18 and a 16cm wrist. Mine is super comfortable and I live in a warm climate


----------



## Chaton

bag_lover1 said:


> Hi all, I have a question my SA said that I am a size 17 in regular love but 17 feel snug on me.  I already bought it home but now I’m thinking of changing it to 18.  Where I live it hot year round.  If I want to stack with my cuff (size 18) and/or JUC (size 16) do you think it will hit or overlap each other?  This is how it stack right now with JUC (16), Love (17) and cuff (18).  Does it look too tight? Please advise.  Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5668276


This looks extremely tight with very little movement.

If that is size 17, I would try on 18 and even 19, especially if you plan to stack.  Perhaps the SA suggested size 17 because you already own the JUC in 16 and the cuff in 18?  Is that correct?

At any rate, this does not look like the right fit.  I think you will be happier with a larger size.  Good Luck!


----------



## bag_lover1

Chaton said:


> This looks extremely tight with very little movement.
> 
> If that is size 17, I would try on 18 and even 19, especially if you plan to stack.  Perhaps the SA suggested size 17 because you already own the JUC in 16 and the cuff in 18?  Is that correct?
> 
> At any rate, this does not look like the right fit.  I think you will be happier with a larger size.  Good Luck!


Yes that is what my SA said that the love bracelet should be a size less then the cuff and a size more than the JUC.


----------



## bag_lover1

Thank you all for the comments.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

bag_lover1 said:


> Hi all, I have a question my SA said that I am a size 17 in regular love but 17 feel snug on me.  I already bought it home but now I’m thinking of changing it to 18.  Where I live it hot year round.  If I want to stack with my cuff (size 18) and/or JUC (size 16) do you think it will hit or overlap each other?  This is how it stack right now with JUC (16), Love (17) and cuff (18).  Does it look too tight? Please advise.  Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5668276





bag_lover1 said:


> My wrist measure at 15Cm





hers4eva said:


> 17cm bracelet should be loose and comfortable for a 15cm wrist.


As everyone else has stated on here, it does appear tight to me as well. I also have a 15 cm wrist and my Loves are 17s and are a loose fit. My JUC is a 16 as well. Here is a photo of my stack for reference on a 15 cm wrist and you can see where they fall. I would definitely go try 18 or even 19 to see how those look and feel on you. As @Leo the Lion stated, wrists can swell during sleep as do mine and this bracelet might be very uncomfortable to sleep in if you plan to wear 24/7.


----------



## Leo the Lion

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> As everyone else has stated on here, it does appear tight to me as well. I also have a 15 cm wrist and my Loves are 17s and are a loose fit. My JUC is a 16 as well. Here is a photo of my stack for reference on a 15 cm wrist and you can see where they fall. I would definitely go try 18 or even 19 to see how those look and feel on you. As @Leo the Lion stated, wrists can swell during sleep as do mine and this bracelet might be very uncomfortable to sleep in if you plan to wear 24/7.
> 
> View attachment 5668613


You look so beautiful, such a lovely arm candy too!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Leo the Lion said:


> You look so beautiful, such a lovely arm candy too!


Omg thank you so much, you’re too kind! ❤️


----------



## bag_lover1

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> As everyone else has stated on here, it does appear tight to me as well. I also have a 15 cm wrist and my Loves are 17s and are a loose fit. My JUC is a 16 as well. Here is a photo of my stack for reference on a 15 cm wrist and you can see where they fall. I would definitely go try 18 or even 19 to see how those look and feel on you. As @Leo the Lion stated, wrists can swell during sleep as do mine and this bracelet might be very uncomfortable to sleep in if you plan to wear 24/7.
> 
> View attachment 5668613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I love your stack


----------



## bag_lover1

I changed it to a size 18.  Here is a stack with my JUC.  Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Danstuh

Hi all!! Just purchased this Cartier love bracelet in a size 17 - my wrist is approx 15.24.. not sure how it’s actually supposed to fit. I saw a YouTube video that says the bracelet isn’t supposed to be able to turn over and mine can. Should I have purchased a 16?? I do want to be able to stack more love & juc bracelets eventually
Does the 17 appear to fit the correct way??


----------



## Swanky

It's fine imo, up to you!  If you want to stack, a little big can be comfier, also some of us swell a little in the summer.
Mine spins too, not on its own, but I can turn it easily.  If yours spins on it's own, I'd try the smaller size personally.


----------



## merekat703

Danstuh said:


> Hi all!! Just purchased this Cartier love bracelet in a size 17 - my wrist is approx 15.24.. not sure how it’s actually supposed to fit. I saw a YouTube video that says the bracelet isn’t supposed to be able to turn over and mine can. Should I have purchased a 16?? I do want to be able to stack more love & juc bracelets eventually
> Does the 17 appear to fit the correct way??
> View attachment 5670581
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670582
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670583
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670584
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670585


It looks too big. I'd try a smaller size.


----------

